# What are you doing right now?



## belfastboy

as u respond to this? what u doing? What's your environment like?


----------



## mtmailey

As for me soon i will start my college courses at home for music it should not be that hard since i been with music for 16 years.


----------



## Sonata

Sitting back and relaxing. And that's it. YAY!!!
Well, and listening to music. I'm all over the map....I'm going to listen to the first movement of Beethoven's fourth piano concerto yet again, then a bit of Don Giovanni, then cap it off with Ravel piano music (perfect for night time IMO). Mishmash of a playlist but its what sounds good now!


----------



## Sonata

Scratch that, I'm going to spend some time with my husband  Sorry Mozart, you're bumped off the list tonight. I'll introduce my husband to the Ravel stuff.


----------



## BurningDesire

Eatin' a sammich


----------



## samurai

BurningDesire said:


> Eatin' a sammich


Same here, pb and j with a lot of ice cold milk!


----------



## BurningDesire

samurai said:


> Same here, pb and j with a lot of ice cold milk!


Pastrami and bbq sauce on 12-grain wheat bread toasted here


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ctrl+R
Ctrl+R
Ctrl+R
Ctrl+R
Ctrl+R
Ctrl+R
......


----------



## Crudblud

Copying out a second text for performance as part of a new "theatre" work which evolved out of the cantata that CoAG suggested I write. Since the skin condition on my index finger cleared up I have mostly forgotten the intense itching and numbness, so I've changed it entirely now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Watching a pre-season football game on TV. Yeah, I am!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Being bored, that's what I'm doing right now.


----------



## belfastboy

MaestroViolinist said:


> Being bored, that's what I'm doing right now.


Awwww...don't be bored.....


----------



## MaestroViolinist

belfastboy said:


> Awwww...don't be bored.....


It's fun. Not.

Not so bored now, listening to some music.


----------



## belfastboy

Yeah the music! Guard against boredom! Organise your music files!?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

belfastboy said:


> Yeah the music! Guard against boredom! Organise your music files!?


Haha, organising things is just as boring as doing nothing.  Besides when I tidy things up I usually lose stuff. Lol!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Waiting for MV to become un-bored.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Waiting for MV to become un-bored.


Lol! And how am I to become un-bored?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Lol! And how am I to become un-bored?


It's a secret.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's a secret.


I hate secrets. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I hate secrets. ut:


Good to know. ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Good to know. ut:


ut: Yourself.

(Talk about childish behaviour... It's catching. :lol


----------



## Crudblud

Just a-sittin' and a-rockin'.

Maybe I'll listen to that Benny Goodman CD I got.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Looking out the window


----------



## neoshredder

Waiting for my next like.


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud said:


> Just a-sittin' and a-rockin'.
> 
> Maybe I'll listen to that Benny Goodman CD I got.


That didn't happen. Did some more work on A Life in the Fields instead.


----------



## Ramako

Wondering whether to make a pointless post.


----------



## Crudblud

Making a pointless post.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I'll join the pointless post club although it seems rather pointless.


----------



## Crudblud

Everything is pointless. I would kill myself if it wasn't so pointless.


----------



## Ukko

Check with Interpol. If they don't know, they can find out.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Waiting for dinner to be ready.... hungwy...

Then I can post in the "last thing you ate" thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

.

......


----------



## belfastboy

Just baked 12 lemon cup cakes! About to have a go at a ginger cake - so masculine! *One does not give a Sh1t!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Watching a BBC documentary on Beethoven. One can't watch too many documentaries on Beethoven.


----------



## EricABQ

Drinking beer and eating hot dogs.


----------



## Ravndal

watching youtube clips. i love ricky gervais! he is funny as hell


----------



## Couchie

I am on Vancouver Island drinking beer.


----------



## Crudblud

If Canadian beer is anything like American beer, it doesn't qualify as beer.


----------



## EricABQ

Crudblud said:


> If Canadian beer is anything like American beer, it doesn't qualify as beer.


There's plenty of good American beer. You just have to get away from the big brewers. Beyond them the choices are endless.


----------



## Crudblud

EricABQ said:


> There's plenty of good American beer. You just have to get away from the big brewers. Beyond them the choices are endless.


I should hope so.


----------



## Couchie

Crudblud said:


> I should hope so.


BC has a pretty good microbrew scene.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

"American beer is like sex in a canoe: it's ******** close to water!"


----------



## Crudblud

Couchie said:


> BC has a pretty good microbrew scene.


Excellent.


----------



## neoshredder

Getting some water. Thirsty. Listening to Brahm's 3rd Symphony but not too into it. lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am "doing homework"


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am "doing homework"


You need help with your 2+2=4?


----------



## neoshredder

You gotta pop quiz in the morning. Better be ready.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I gotta give some sort of persuasive speech on any topic I want for Monday. I'm doing a speech saying why the arts should be given more importance in primary and secondary school curriculum.


----------



## Crudblud

I approve. I hated that persuasive writing crap in English class, yuck.


----------



## Mesa

Hiccuping and trying not to vomit over my room.


----------



## Crudblud

^Reminds me of my first girlfriend.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Ligeti. Recovering from drinking earlier. Almost there.


----------



## Philip

neoshredder said:


> Listening to Ligeti. Recovering from drinking earlier. Almost there.


I think you need to let the Ligeti thing go......


----------



## neoshredder

Why is that? I like his music. I think you need to let the Hip-Hop thing go. lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> ^Reminds me of my first girlfriend.


Was she that bad?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Still "doing homework"


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Was she that bad?


In the sense that the relationship was like eating too much cake, then we had a hiccup and soon came the vomiting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have "finished" my homework.


----------



## drpraetorus

I am sitting in front of the computer for no good reason listening to my itunes shuffle, renaisance music at the moment, It is almost 4AM and i really should be in bed but it is rather warm tonight. Music just shifted to a Gershwin prelude as performed by the Caliban basson quartet


----------



## belfastboy

drpraetorus said:


> I am sitting in front of the computer for no good reason listening to my itunes shuffle, renaisance music at the moment, It is almost 4AM and i really should be in bed but it is rather warm tonight. Music just shifted to a Gershwin prelude as performed by the Caliban basson quartet


In comparison - Sitting in front of computer. Coffee brewing, sunny outside. It's 10.50am....and i really should be planning my day, but classical music as ever arrests my movements!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I'm putting off asking my father for help with some Science homework.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Ok, well now that I've finally got around to asking my father for help with the problem, now I actually have to do it...


----------



## Ramako

Waiting for dinner. It's still two hours away...


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've had to work at home, so I'm waiting for the livestreaming of my church's service to start. It will be interesting; I'm at home watching the Internet feed, and the speaker at church will be Skyping in from Houston. So I'll be watching a live feed of a live feed.


----------



## belfastboy

Manxfeeder said:


> I've had to work at home, so I'm waiting for the livestreaming of my church's service to start. It will be interesting; I'm at home watching the Internet feed, and the speaker at church will be Skyping in from Houston. So I'll be watching a live feed of a live feed.


Which Church?


----------



## Manxfeeder

belfastboy said:


> Which Church?


It's a community church in Cross Plains, TN.


----------



## belfastboy

Just finished a prize crossword (£1,500) while listening to Carmen........!


----------



## neoshredder

Getting excited about Breaking Bad about to start. Listening to Mozart's 25th Symphony.


----------



## belfastboy

neoshredder said:


> Getting excited about Breaking Bad about to start. Listening to Mozart's 25th Symphony.


Breaking Bad.........*Scratches head*?


----------



## Cnote11

I miss kimchi


----------



## neoshredder

belfastboy said:


> Breaking Bad.........*Scratches head*?


*facepalm* It's on AMC at 9PM. Greatest show on television these days.


----------



## belfastboy

neoshredder said:


> *facepalm* It's on AMC at 9PM. Greatest show on television these days.


Notes "Location": Texas Vs Belfast .......explanation received!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT IS THE MELODY THAT IS WRITTEN ON ARENSKY'S GRAVESTONE BECAUSE IT MIGHT BE THE KEY TO HIS WHOLE LIFE!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/2647858162

It's so blurry that I can hardly make it out with that picture, and I can't find others! All I know is it's a vocal piece, and in G flat major or E flat minor, but that's all I know. I don't even know where to start with all his music.


----------



## Mesa

Reading quite a decent book on composition by one Alan Belkin.


----------



## cwarchc

sat on the sofa, surfing on my laptop , listening to Maxim Vengerov playing Shostakovich on Grooveshark.
Whilst the wife watches her "soaps"


----------



## Ravndal

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT IS THE MELODY THAT IS WRITTEN ON ARENSKY'S GRAVESTONE BECAUSE IT MIGHT BE THE KEY TO HIS WHOLE LIFE!!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2647858162
> 
> It's so blurry that I can hardly make it out with that picture, and I can't find others! All I know is it's a vocal piece, and in G flat major or E flat minor, but that's all I know. I don't even know where to start with all his music.


Here is a much higher resolution of the grave stone http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/Tomb_of_Arensky.jpg

looks like 4 b's


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ravndal said:


> Here is a much higher resolution of the grave stone http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/Tomb_of_Arensky.jpg
> 
> looks like 4 b's


thank you thank you! I can almost see the cyrillic text. But it's still so hard to read! Now I'm confused if it is 4 or 6 flats


----------



## Kopachris

Mesa said:


> Reading quite a decent book on composition by one Alan Belkin.


Which one?


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to 80's Rock. Chilling on the internet.


----------



## Ravndal

Huilunsoittaja said:


> thank you thank you! I can almost see the cyrillic text. But it's still so hard to read! Now I'm confused if it is 4 or 6 flats


yeah me too. it actually might be e flat minor


----------



## violadude

Listening to the voice of God AKA. Neil DeGrasse Tyson.

lol All joking aside, being super smart and very humorous is an awesome combination.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Right now I'm reading some confidential emails between some political figures that I have never heard of in my life. Something to do with Syria I think.



> Dear Mr. Alfadel:
> *
> I received your nice DVD this Christmas, it was very nice, thank you very much.
> *
> Also I hope that days, when turmoil is escalating, you and your family will be safe from danger.
> *
> Take care,
> *
> Best regards,
> *
> *
> *
> Marcel Riudavets Slangen
> Export Manager
> SERCOBE
> c/ Jorge Juan, 47
> Madrid 28001
> (SPAIN)
> Tel:*+34.915.767.461
> Fax:*+ 34.915.770.910
> Email:*[email protected]
> *
> De: Marcel Riudavets [mailto:[email protected]]
> Enviado el: lunes, 31 de octubre de 2011 20:01
> Para: 'Adib Alfadel ([email protected])'
> Asunto: greetings
> *
> *
> Dear Mr. Alfadel:
> *
> I hope things are ok with you and your family *these days widespread turmoil and difficulties everywhere.
> Sooner or later, the calm will return to your country,
> *
> This mail is just to express you my support and wish you the best.
> *
> Take care and hold strong,
> *
> Best regards,
> *
> *
> Marcel Riudavets Slangen
> Export Manager
> SERCOBE
> c/ Jorge Juan, 47
> Madrid 28001
> (SPAIN)
> Tel:*+34.915.767.461
> Fax:*+ 34.915.770.910
> Email:*[email protected]


----------



## kv466

Right now I've got three girls calling me back to bed and telling me to get off TC...gotta go!


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> Listening to the voice of God AKA. Neil DeGrasse Tyson.
> 
> lol All joking aside, being super smart and very humorous is an awesome combination.


His Twitter is full of wonderfully useless trivia. Wish he'd have explained the Planck temperature instead of just shrugging off the question of "is there an upper limit to temperature?" with "No." Would have been hard to do it in less than 140 characters, though.


----------



## EricABQ

Writing a budget proposal. Well, I'm actually reading talkclassical to avoid writing the budget proposal, but at some point I will have to write this proposal because it isn't going to write itself.


----------



## Kopachris

I am currently boiling some water for my linguine.


----------



## belfastboy

Just come from job interview for casual project workers for homeless charity - grand. Coffee fix, cryptic crossword, prepare pasta and sauce for later.....


----------



## Ramako

Reading a reading list. I've got a busy September coming up.


----------



## BurningDesire

guess who just made a pizza roll sandwich!


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> guess who just made a pizza roll sandwich!


Sir John Buffalo of Boston 3 - Norwich 0 III esq.


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> Sir John Buffalo of Boston 3 - Norwich 0 III esq.


uhhhhh......


----------



## neoshredder

A little upset with how my posts have been generalized lately. I put 2 members on ignore. Hopefully, that will end my troubles.


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> uhhhhh......


I was close though!

@neoshredder: I can understand ignoring VSM and his ilk, but Philip I don't get. Stop whining.


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> A little upset with how my posts have been generalized lately. I put 2 members on ignore. Hopefully, that will end my troubles.


It is better to do that than to keep being upset.


----------



## EricABQ

Taking a break from my budget writing and eating a Milky Way.


----------



## neoshredder

Getting ready for work.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Coughing up phlegm and blowing my nose. This must be the third time in three weeks that I have caught a cold.


----------



## Ravndal

Reading about Horowitz on wikipedia. Apperantly 'Felix Blumenfeld' was one of his piano teachers. And that is pretty cool i think. I love some of the etudes written by Blumenfeld, especially Etude in E minor, op.44, No 3 (can't find it on youtube. but you can find it on spotify)


----------



## Art Rock

As usual, sitting in our gallery, which outside opening hours doubles as computer/sitting room.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm watching "Les Petits Mouchoirs".

French.

Seems like a funny movie. Anyone else seen it?

I promised carpenoctem to watch the Amadeus movie. But it's sooooo long, and I'm up early tomorrow ;(


----------



## PetrB

kv466 said:


> Right now I've got three girls calling me back to bed and telling me to get off TC...gotta go!


You forgot to mention the one boy, the goat, and the dog -- it is not nearly as interesting if you do not tell ALL.


----------



## belfastboy

looking at u all!


----------



## Praeludium

Procrastinating. (at 2 AM)

Already worked today. It's just that I could have done much more. I'm feeling guilty hehe but I know that I just have to wait for the conservatory to re-open so that I can work there and not be bothered by all the distractions there's in my house.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Praeludium said:


> *Procrastinating*. (at 2 AM)
> 
> Already worked today. It's just that I could have done much more. I'm feeling guilty hehe but I know that I just have to wait for the conservatory to re-open so that I can work there and not be bothered by all the distractions there's in my house.


Probably my favourite activity.  Nah, I've been much better lately.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've been working at the computer all day. I was looking forward to getting away, all dressed and ready to go, when I got a call for a rush job. So I'm back at the computer again. But I'm listening to _Jonchaies_ by Xenakis for the first time, and that's getting the blood flowing.


----------



## Sonata

Trying without much success to get my toddler to stay in bed. AND drooling over the forthcoming release of the "Ravel Complete Edition" that's due out from Decca this fall!


----------



## neoshredder

Upset that Playstation Network blocked youtube from my Internet Browser. Now I can't put up videos on here.  Should've gone with XBOX.


----------



## Guest

Setting up my new HP computer--wow! This thing is a monster. For you tech folks, here are its specs:

HP Pavilion HPE h8-1360t Desktop PC
• Windows 7 Home Premium [64-bit]
• 3rd Generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 quad-core processor [3.4GHz, 8MB Shared Cache]
• 12GB DDR3-1333MHz SDRAM [3 DIMMs]
• 256GB Solid State Drive
• 1TB 7200 rpm SATA hard drive
• 2GB DDR3 AMD Radeon HD 7570 [DVI, HDMI, DP & VGA via adapter]
• 300W Power supply
• SuperMulti DVD Burner
• Premium Wireless-N LAN card
• 15-in-1 memory card reader, 4 USB 2.0 (front), 2 USB 3.0 (top)
• Beats Audio (tm) -- integrated studio quality sound
• Premium HP keyboard and optical mouse


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Setting up my new HP computer--wow! This thing is a monster. For you tech folks, here are its specs:
> 
> HP Pavilion HPE h8-1360t Desktop PC
> • Windows 7 Home Premium [64-bit]
> • 3rd Generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 quad-core processor [3.4GHz, 8MB Shared Cache]
> • 12GB DDR3-1333MHz SDRAM [3 DIMMs]
> • 256GB Solid State Drive
> • 1TB 7200 rpm SATA hard drive
> • 2GB DDR3 AMD Radeon HD 7570 [DVI, HDMI, DP & VGA via adapter]
> • 300W Power supply
> • SuperMulti DVD Burner
> • Premium Wireless-N LAN card
> • 15-in-1 memory card reader, 4 USB 2.0 (front), 2 USB 3.0 (top)
> • Beats Audio (tm) -- integrated studio quality sound
> • Premium HP keyboard and optical mouse


Very nice! That's a pretty large SSD, i hear they've gone down in price.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. Yeah, it's great--lightening fast. The entire system boots up in maybe 15-20 seconds! Of course, being a brand new machine, Windows constantly updates files. I'm transitioning from a Mac to this PC. It just blows away in PC in pure speed. I went from PC to Mac a few years ago, but I just never cared for it that much.


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thanks. Yeah, it's great--lightening fast. The entire system boots up in maybe 15-20 seconds! Of course, being a brand new machine, Windows constantly updates files. I'm transitioning from a Mac to this PC. It just blows away in PC in pure speed. I went from PC to Mac a few years ago, but I just never cared for it that much.


Yeah Windows is a pain for the first week. Windows 7 is a good OS though. Those i7 processors are damn sexy.


----------



## Couchie

Kontrapunctus said:


> Setting up my new HP computer--wow! This thing is a monster. For you tech folks, here are its specs:
> 
> HP Pavilion HPE h8-1360t Desktop PC
> • Windows 7 Home Premium [64-bit]
> • 3rd Generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 quad-core processor [3.4GHz, 8MB Shared Cache]
> • 12GB DDR3-1333MHz SDRAM [3 DIMMs]
> • 256GB Solid State Drive
> • 1TB 7200 rpm SATA hard drive
> • 2GB DDR3 AMD Radeon HD 7570 [DVI, HDMI, DP & VGA via adapter]
> • 300W Power supply
> • SuperMulti DVD Burner
> • Premium Wireless-N LAN card
> • 15-in-1 memory card reader, 4 USB 2.0 (front), 2 USB 3.0 (top)
> • Beats Audio (tm) -- integrated studio quality sound
> • Premium HP keyboard and optical mouse


I did the same thing few months ago. Indeed you get better internals for the price. However it quickly dawned on my how many nice things OSX does natively I took for granted that Windows makes a pain in the ***. It took me 3 hours to set up outlook because of some bug in the archaic account setup that has apparently been there since forever. They might have put lipstick on it but it's fairly stunning after all these years how far Windows hasn't come since '95.


----------



## Philip

Outlook


----------



## Mesa

Eating a pint glass of jelly.

Lunch.


----------



## EricABQ

Just submitted one budget proposal and now I get to start another.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listening to Arensky? 

I should probably go read Brothers Karamazov.


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> Outlook


Indeed! I'm using Thunderbird. One snag there: it doesn't like the exported contacts from the Mac Outlook. (I used the text version, not Mac's OLS.) It just won't read them, nor do the contacts from my Comcast account work. Grr...


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Indeed! I'm using Thunderbird. One snag there: it doesn't like the exported contacts from the Mac Outlook. (I used the text version, not Mac's OLS.) It just won't read them, nor do the contacts from my Comcast account work. Grr...


A wiser choice if you absolutely need an offline email client. I just use Gmail.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm going to try again to get away from my computer tonight. They're having a revival in Gallatin, and I'm in the mood for some good ole gospel music. I'm bringing my sax, if I can fit up there next to all the guitars.


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> A wiser choice if you absolutely need an offline email client. I just use Gmail.


I don't like the way its bots spy on people!

My brilliant wife figured out a way to make the contacts work, so I'm all set now!


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't like the way its bots spy on people!


Word. .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bottom right for message. And look! Someone other than me playing Arensky.


----------



## Ravndal

Relaxing with some Beethoven, before i go to the local church and steal their grand piano for 3 hours  I hope i can get some work done on the prelude/fugue and the beethoven sonata.. Often i end up improvising for hours instead, hehe.


----------



## Guest

I'm feverishly grading diagnostic essays for one of my AP English classes during my prep period.


----------



## Lunasong

back at home after surgery and typing with one finger. thank you everybody for your t and p. i lived. now comes the part for patience.


----------



## Sonata

Relaxing on the screened in porch, just finished dinner out here.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Removing the dirty sock decoration on my floor.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On Turntable with Clavichorder! Playing random stuff, he shared his own compositions.


----------



## Mesa

Just listening to the latest Just A Minute, i've just noticed that i've listened to a few hundred episodes and it's the first time i've ever heard a black man on it.


----------



## belfastboy

Digesting a cold glass of vino!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Adding fingerings for my composition _Guernica._


----------



## EricABQ

I am celebrating the beginning of a 4 day weekend with an adult beverage.


----------



## Crudblud

My family is having a barbecue tomorrow, I'm debating whether or not to go. If I do go it has to be a declaration that I'm not going to put up with their bullying anymore, but I'm just not sure I have the willpower or the self esteem to put up a fight. We'll see.


----------



## AlainB

Currently enjoying some music - listening to one of my favourite performances of Otello's _Si, pel ciel_ - by Sherrill Milnes and Email Ivanov (excellent tenor).

Also practicing on my piano, both for warm up of the voice as well as just practicing my fingering (teehee, *giggles*), since my piano teacher wants me to.


----------



## Lenfer

Some perfume decants arrived while I was away trying to decide which to try first.


----------



## RonP

Surfing the web while listening to some Mozart piano concertos.


----------



## belfastboy

Trying to maintain my excitement at taking possession of a new piano tomorrow!!! 12.30pm......I have electricity coming form my fingers!!


----------



## jani

belfastboy said:


> Trying to maintain my excitement at taking possession of a new piano tomorrow!!! 12.30pm......I have electricity coming form my fingers!!


A real piano?


----------



## belfastboy

jani said:


> A real piano?


No a fake one - from a Kinder-egg....course dude! With pedals and white and black parts!


----------



## jani

belfastboy said:


> No a fake one - from a Kinder-egg....course dude! With pedals and white and black parts!


I meant acoustic/electric.
Acoustic being the real one.
But Congrazt!!


----------



## belfastboy

jani said:


> I meant acoustic/electric.
> Acoustic being the real one.
> 
> But Congrazt!!


LOL - Acoustic...sorting through sheet music....dunno what to play first!!


----------



## Lenfer

Enjoy your new piano *Belfast*. 

We have 3 acoustic piano's and one electric/acoustic and to be honest the hybrid one feels pretty good can play acoustic but also electric (my boyfriend can play at night with headphones). It's pretty good so don't dismiss electric out right. 

Again enjoy and play some *Goldberg Variations* the perfect way to christen a new piano.


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> Enjoy your new piano *Belfast*.
> 
> We have 3 acoustic piano's and one electric/acoustic and to be honest the hybrid one feels pretty good can play acoustic but also electric (my boyfriend can play at night with headphones). It's pretty good so don't dismiss electric out right.
> 
> Again enjoy and play some *Goldberg Variations* the perfect way to christen a new piano.


Are you a woman?!? I thought that you were a guy ( I BY NO MEANS WANT TO/mean to OFFEND YOU/TRY TO)


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Are you a woman?!? I thought that you were a guy ( I BY NO MEANS WANT TO/mean to OFFEND YOU/TRY TO)


What if Lenfer is a *gay man*?! Oh, I can hear your world-view crumbling from here.


----------



## Lenfer

Crudblud said:


> What if Lenfer is a *gay man*?! Oh, I can hear your world-view crumbling from here.


I'm very much a women (last time I checked) *Crudblud* thanks though your comment made me LOL.


----------



## Sonata

belfastboy said:


> Trying to maintain my excitement at taking possession of a new piano tomorrow!!! 12.30pm......I have electricity coming form my fingers!!


That's awesome!! I'd really love to get a piano for our house. As I failed to maintain an interest in learning the guitar and could never quite keep up with the used flute I bought a few years back, my husband fails to be convinced that it's a valuable purchase. lol. Well our son is showing interest in music, so maybe in the future....


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> I'm very much a women (last time I checked) *Crudblud* thanks though your comment made me LOL.


Indeed, I'd have been shocked if I had heard otherwise. Sometimes gender isn't so obvious online, but somewhat you radiate feminity. If that makes sense without sounding weird!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I am currently breathing.

I might listen to some music now though. I just got my chamber assignment for the semester, does anyone here know the Sextet for Winds and Piano by Ludwig Thuille?


----------



## Art Rock

Lying in bed with an iPad, checking out the latest updates. Been very busy with our web site.


----------



## Ramako

Wondering how to do more work tomorrow than today


----------



## Lenfer

Ramako said:


> Wondering how to do more work tomorrow than today


Try doing less work tomorrow than today, you'll live longer and be happier! ~ *L'enfer* (the *Buddha*)


----------



## neoshredder

Drinking and listening to 80's Rock.


----------



## Ravndal

watching "life's too short".


embarrassing, but funny


----------



## clavichorder

Lenfer said:


> *L'enfer* (the *Buddha*)


Should have been this:

Lenfer

Budha and in the spirit of Martin.


----------



## clavichorder

What else but being on talkclassical? I just rubbed my eye. And provided an extra pair of hands for my mom in her job of fixing the kitchen sink faucet.


----------



## Ravndal

was it exciting?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Cooling off after a brisk walk in the gathering twilight in the Cotswold countryside









(not my photo, alas)


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> was it exciting?


Not in the least. Except the talkclassical part.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fermenting.

View attachment 7925


----------



## EricABQ

Drinking a beer (Sam Adam's Boston Lager to be specific.)


----------



## cwarchc

Browsing Amazon marketplace, trying to resist
but as we all know
Resistance is futile


----------



## Crudblud

Killed a spider. Just seeing one of the ones with the big stick legs puts me on edge for hours.

yughhhhh


----------



## violadude

Listening to lectures by Bertrand Russel.


----------



## cwarchc

Playing with a new Linux installation on my son's old laptop


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lying on bed listening to strange foreign radio station called BBC Radio 3.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Sitting in front of the computer drinking a cup of Milo.


----------



## Sonata

What is Milo?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Sonata said:


> What is Milo?


It's made from malted barley (I think). Hot or cold, doesn't matter. Here's a good explanation.


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^^^^^
That doesn't look like something that would be very popular in Amurrica. God bless us.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Chopin round


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^
Are you introducing yourself to a fellow TC'er on there? In the comments, it says "Hey there, this is Huillunsoitaja."


----------



## Cnote11

Studying for French and listening to music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> ^^^^
> Are you introducing yourself to a fellow TC'er on there? In the comments, it says "Hey there, this is Huillunsoitaja."


Yeah, that was my shout-out to this place.  The people there know I use TalkClassical, but no one else are members.


----------



## Ravndal

Preparing a glass of whisky, and going to watch "Stardust", maybe "Star Wars" later.


----------



## clavichorder

Doing what Huilunsoitaja was doing but am too technologically impaired to give evidence of it. Copland Symphony 1 is playing.


----------



## Ravndal

Stardust is such a wonderful movie!!


----------



## Ramako

Exercising enormous self-control in the buying of music. Well, some self-control, but with enormous difficulty.

EDIT: Not much self-control actually 

EDIT 2: In fact, absolutely no self-control. I bought everything


----------



## Kopachris

Not sleeping, which is unfortunate because I have to work tonight. First night (by that, I mean sleep period, because it's actually day) in our new house. There's still a lot to move/unpack, the room is unfamiliar, and the rest of the family is making too much noise with the moving/unpacking. Not very conducive to sleeping.


----------



## Lenfer

Just turned on the news seems like a small budget film made in *America* insulted the "Prophet" cue attacks on *American *embassies and diplomatic, bad times.


----------



## Lenfer

Ravndal said:


> Preparing a glass of whisky, and going to watch "Stardust", maybe "Star Wars" later.


May I ask what your favorite tipple is? :tiphat:


----------



## Ramako

I am about to go and pick up a pizza from pizza hut.

Having only recently passed my driving test, this is more exciting than it sounds


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> I am about to go and pick up a pizza from pizza hut.
> 
> Having only recently passed my driving test, this is more exciting than it sounds


I need to do that this fall desperately, its a BIG DEAL.


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> Exercising enormous self-control in the buying of music. Well, some self-control, but with enormous difficulty.
> 
> EDIT: Not much self-control actually
> 
> EDIT 2: In fact, absolutely no self-control. I bought everything


You would have cleaned yourself out if you visited Portland OR, and went to Classical Millenium, the greatest classical music store I've ever been to. They closed about a month ago.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> you would have cleaned yourself out if you visited portland or, and went to classical millenium, the greatest classical music store i've ever been to. They closed about a month ago.


damn pirates!


----------



## jani




----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> You would have cleaned yourself out if you visited Portland OR, and went to Classical Millenium, the greatest classical music store I've ever been to. They closed about a month ago.


Well, when I next visit a shop selling scores I will leave with a substantially smaller bank balance that's for sure!


----------



## Ravndal

Re-watching Downton Abbey before season 3 starts.


----------



## Ramako

Making my 500th post, and dedicating to pointless posts! :tiphat:


----------



## belfastboy

Up to my pearly white teeth preparing to return to Uni for my final year! Lectures lectures etc etc....:-(


----------



## RonP

I'm supposd to be on a conference call, but the lines are busy. Guess the rest of the participants won't get to hear my infinite wisdom on the subject at hand.


----------



## Ravndal

Lenfer said:


> May I ask what your favorite tipple is? :tiphat:


You may! Either Bowmore or Ardbeg  Ardbeg is like they say in the review "in your face whisky!", and Bowmore is a bit gentler.

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-66.aspx

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-909.aspx

nomnomnom


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ramako said:


> Making my 500th post, and dedicating to pointless posts! :tiphat:


Funny; I've just noticed I'm a few posts away from cracking 3,000. This is about as pointless a way to do it as any.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Funny; I've just noticed I'm a few posts away from cracking 3,000. This is about as pointless a way to do it as any.


Chatty Cathy motivation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Chatty Cathy motivation.


Well, it beats thinking. 

However, now I'm listening to a challenging lecture by David Ravenhill. But it does put me at 2,992.


----------



## violadude

Crying................


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> Crying................


 Why? (It always helps to talk about these things, besides, I'm a nosey-parker. )


----------



## belfastboy

Picking something for Sat night!


----------



## Crudblud

^Ugh... models always look so creepy to me.


----------



## belfastboy

Crudblud said:


> ^Ugh... models always look so creepy to me.


Behave!!!!!!


----------



## Kopachris

Experimenting with a dip pen and parchment.


----------



## Ramako

Kopachris said:


> Experimenting with a dip pen and parchment.


Are you going for the Handel look?


----------



## Vaneyes

Typing that I've read the previous entry.


----------



## violadude

MaestroViolinist said:


> Why? (It always helps to talk about these things, besides, I'm a nosey-parker. )


Because whenever I try to form a close relationship with someone I always screw it up and I'm going to be alone forever.


----------



## cwarchc

Contemplating the world
Whilst sipping on a glass of Jura single malt, listening to Shostakovich No7 through my new Tannoy speakers


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> Because whenever I try to form a close relationship with someone I always screw it up and I'm going to be alone forever.


This should help you!
( you need to know the story behind this work and you understand my this comment)


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> Because whenever I try to form a close relationship with someone I always screw it up and I'm going to be alone forever.


That's definitely a tragedy. 

Sorry I can't offer any help.


----------



## Couchie

I'm on the toilet, making room for dinner.


----------



## Ramako

Couchie said:


> I'm on the toilet, making room for dinner.


I am now trying not to imagine what a green blob does in the bathroom.


----------



## Couchie

Ramako said:


> I am now trying not to imagine what a green blob does in the bathroom.


It isn't pretty. I can't use public restrooms because last time a lot of people ended up dead.


----------



## opus55

Listening to Requiem by Dvorak, thinking about buying a small electric saw to trim tree branches tomorrow.


----------



## jani

Watching a great documentary about Winter/continuation war.
Soviet union tried to concur Finland but they failed.
Here is the men& equipment ratio of the winter war
Finland Infantary 1:4 soviet-union
Artillery 1:10
Tanks 1:192
aircraft 1:12.
I start to feel like a ***** when i compare myself to the past generations.
The documentary is on English so i recommend you to watch it if you have any interest to history etc...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Celebrating Post Number 3,000 with Bartok's Wooden Prince while chained to my desk trying to get out a rush job.


----------



## violadude

Charging my Ipod to get ready for a walk.


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying my last day of maternity leave. Back to the medical world tomorrow.


----------



## Ramako

Typing a post in here to avoid reading a very boring book, while listening to Victoria, having just come back from the hospital and enduring pain in my hand from medical stuff.


----------



## Lunasong

Eating veg soup from a can; trying to get over a cold. I never get colds. Now I can't say never.


----------



## Kopachris

Mulling over the fact that my bottle of India Ink was made in China.

(I should probably go to bed.)


----------



## Crudblud

Watching MST3K.


----------



## Ravndal

Just finished the first draft of a new tune... Listening trough it for the 20th time.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Beethoven's Sonatas and web surfing. Earlier I went to the Library and checked out a bunch of cd's. I plan to go for a walk at my local park when it cools off a little.


----------



## TxllxT

Thinking of Mitt Romney, comparing him to


----------



## jani

Watching the funniest dog ever!


----------



## neoshredder

Finished up watching the first 4 seasons of Breaking Bad. Amazing show for those that don't about it. It's all on Netflix.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Supposed to be doing a Maths test. Well, I am, but in bits and pieces.


----------



## Sonata

Getting ready to take a warm bath and early bedtime. AFTER key lime pie though


----------



## Wandering

Sonata said:


> Getting ready to take a warm bath and early bedtime. AFTER key lime pie though


Marie Callender's?


----------



## Lenfer

We not long come home from my doctors appointment. We've just had dinner (fish) and I'm very tired. I'm going to remove my makeup, have a coffee and go to bed early.


----------



## cwarchc

Lenfer said:


> We not long come home from my doctors appointment. We've just had dinner (fish) and I'm very tired. I'm going to remove my makeup, have a coffee and go to bed early.


Hope everythings going as well as you hoped?


----------



## cwarchc

I'm just catching up after my break in the countryside


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its so unfortunate that a 'catch up' is always needed


----------



## Crudblud

I just watched that anti Islam film that's caused so much outrage. If you're offended by a poorly written, poorly edited jumble in which multiple people dub a single character and Middle Eastern people speak with American accents you should re-evaluate your life and try to work out where it all went wrong.


----------



## Sonata

Clovis said:


> Marie Callender's?


No, my husband and I went to eat at Red Lobster and I took a slice to go from there


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> We not long come home from my doctors appointment. We've just had dinner (fish) and I'm very tired. I'm going to remove my makeup, have a coffee and go to bed early.


Funny how intoxicating an early bedtime sounds  Hope the doctor appointment went well.


----------



## clavichorder

I just realized that I've posted and surfed the web way more than I intended to this morning, to the point where its no longer morning, which was over two hours ago. So, I'm going to get lunch. As soon as I can pry myself away from listening to this beautiful performance of John Field's 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## cwarchc

emiellucifuge said:


> Its so unfortunate that a 'catch up' is always needed


I don't feel that it's unfortunate.
It's a pleasant way to see what's been happening whilst you've been away.
See what people have been listening too, buying and writing about


----------



## Turangalîla

I am exhausted as I just got home from volleyball practice. I just finished enjoying a bowl of Greek yogourt and fruit and am going to bed.
:tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer

Waiting for breakfast. :devil:


----------



## emiellucifuge

cwarchc said:


> I don't feel that it's unfortunate.
> It's a pleasant way to see what's been happening whilst you've been away.
> See what people have been listening too, buying and writing about


Because it implies that the world is moving at too fast a pace!


----------



## Kopachris

Walking around in the wilderness at night _with_ a flashlight is even freakier than _without_ a flashlight. Without a flashlight, you've got night vision, so everything is shadows, but it's easy to tell if a shadow moves. With a flashlight, you've just got that bouncing circle of light in front of you, and all the shadows are moving. I kept expecting Slenderman or a Weeping Angel to show up between steps. (Which is interesting because they each require opposite methods to counter: You can't look at Slendy for long or he takes you, and you can't stop looking at an Angel or it'll take you!)


----------



## Lenfer

Thanks all for your concern but my appointment was just a check up nothing to worry about. I was just tired and sore from being poked by the doctor's pokey-stick.  But!










I've been shopping... ​


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> Thanks all for your concern but my appointment was just a check up nothing to worry about. I was just tired and sore from being poked by the doctor's pokey-stick.  But!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shopping... ​


Good that you are ok.
I don't know anything about Handbags but that one looks great and expensive.


----------



## Lenfer

jani said:


> Good that you are ok.
> I don't know anything about Handbags but that one looks great and expensive.


Thanks *Jani*, that bag is not the exact model as my new bag and to be honest it wasn't that expensive I only bought a little clutch because my current bag was being overloaded. This way I will have to put less stuff in my handbag.


----------



## jani

Being angry that i am not able to copy the music that i bought yesterday( best of bach naxsos cd), to my phone.
I am doing it the same way as i have always done it. (using a USB cabel)
Yes i have restarted my phone&laptop.


----------



## Wandering

jani said:


> Being angry that i am not able to copy the music that i bought yesterday( best of bach naxsos cd), to my phone.
> I am doing it the same way as i have always done it. (using a USB cabel)
> Yes i have restarted my phone&laptop.


There is always sometype of way to do it, sometimes far more complicated then it is worth, real pain in the ****; this type file to that type file, converting 'a' to 'b', getting all the converting softwares for this and that, trying not to pay a dime, it can drive a person crazy. #@%%$#


----------



## jani

Clovis said:


> There is always sometype of way to do it, sometimes far more complicated then it is worth, real pain in the ****; this type file to that type file, converting 'a' to 'b', getting all the converting softwares for this and that, trying not to pay a dime, it can drive a person crazy. #@%%$#


The problem is that my laptop can't even "find" my phone.


----------



## Wandering

jani said:


> The problem is that my laptop can't even "find" my phone.


don't you have a microsd? is it an iphone?


----------



## jani

Clovis said:


> don't you have a microsd? is it an iphone?


¨Microsd, the strange thing is that it has always worked before, but it doesn't work now.


----------



## Wandering

jani said:


> ¨Microsd, the strange thing is that it has always worked before, but it doesn't work now.


??? I only use my smartphone for wifi cause I I hate it so much. On my sana clip, I hate to format it differently to except my complicated filing system, this permitted me to change file names to mp3, making them easily categorized and such. I don't know whether it is a mp3, flac, monky audio, standard cd, another option would be to put it in a folder and changing the name, or changing the file type completely hence mp3 to flac or the other way around. But these are just a bunch of little things I've done that sometimes fix the problem. It could be as simple as changing the file name of the music. Also check and see if there are different formats you can run to manage the audio data.


----------



## Wandering

oopsy...

I guess you can't simply change the file name if you can't even get it on your computer? Good luck with that! 

I don't see what could be so messed up, can't you make sure the file is on the micro card, and then make the phone safe to remove the card, put the car into the adapter so it can hook-up to computer, and then find the removable drive with the file?


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> Thanks all for your concern but my appointment was just a check up nothing to worry about. I was just tired and sore from being poked by the doctor's pokey-stick.  But!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shopping... ​


Beautiful purse, Lenfer.

I am in the kitchen prepping dinner: baked chicken thighs with barbeque sauce, fried ******* potatoes, and broccoli.


----------



## EricABQ

I'm so far breaking even on my college football gambling for the day.

I really need San Jose State and New Mexico State to win, or it could be a bad night.

:fingers crossed:


----------



## Ramako

Waiting for my new uni email account to be activated.


----------



## Sonata

Snuggling my sweet baby girl, listening to the rain outside and Mahler's Das Liede Von Erde on my CD player. Not a way wend to spend an hour on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## cwarchc

Listening to Barshai playing Shostakovich no 7 on Youtube
Whilst feeding my addiction to TC


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ramako said:


> Waiting for my new uni email account to be activated.


They still haven't done that?


----------



## Ravndal

slowly waking up from the dead after an amazing saturday night


----------



## Sonata

Making homemade chili: trying to get ahead on meal planning. In the last two weeks I've made double batches and frozen: chili, lentil soup, and lasagna. Also on the plans for the freezer are enchiladas and pulled pork. Also cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Ramako

emiellucifuge said:


> They still haven't done that?


I had to put a code in and wait for some minutes  got it now though.


----------



## aleazk

I'm back.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I'm back.


From what?


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> From what?


From not being here. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> From not being here. :tiphat:


I didn't notice you had left, but oh well. Welcome back, old chap! :tiphat:


----------



## Wandering

Having difficulty sleeping, this is often the case unfortunately. Benadryl is really a wonder drug for sleep, but if you can only sleep about six hours, don't take more than one! I hope it always works as effectively as it does now, I hope my body doesn't get used to it.


----------



## Ramako

About to go and have breakfast. This is a break from the usual order of things, but I woke up too early and wasn't hungry


----------



## Kopachris

Fasting.

Because.

(I know I'm a day early for Yom Kippur. I'm not even Jewish. It helps me contemplate stuff.)


----------



## neoshredder

Buzzing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Buzzing.


How so, dear Neo?


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How so, dear Neo?


Bees are hanging around me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Bees are hanging around me.


Interesting observation, dear Neo, but I see them not.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Interesting observation, dear Neo, but I see them not.


Well that is your opinion and your opinion is RIGHT. Bacardi White Rum has got me buzzing.


----------



## Crudblud

Kopachris said:


> Fasting.
> 
> Because.
> 
> (I know I'm a day early for Yom Kippur. I'm not even Jewish. It helps me contemplate stuff.)


Apparently fasting (identified scientifically as taking in less than 300 calories) one day a week is good for your health. I have no idea if that's true or not, and I don't think I have the willpower to test it myself, but I thought I'd just throw it out there.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Drinking tea and about to eat breakfast which is porridge with coconut milk, apples, mulberries (home grown and picked ), honey and cinnamon.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Squashed a bee. Poor bee, but I had to, otherwise it would have stung me.


----------



## Crudblud

Good job it wasn't a wasp, those ******* don't die easy. I remember stomping one with a big boot several times and it still moved.


----------



## Ramako

Preparing for a long night's reading by spending some time on TC.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> Preparing for a long night's reading by spending some time on TC.


its already 1:30am here so i am gonna go sleep soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Reading this:









I wish I could just read it for fun, but I have to do a book report on it. Do the "fun" part first, the analysis later.


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I'm calling my many female acquaintances to see if they have any cereal.


----------



## EricABQ

I'm about to watch Hawaii play BYU. 

I also ate too much pizza and drank too much wine so I'm hoping I feel better soon.


----------



## kv466

Nice to hear about your fasting, KC. I actually gotta do a fast soon; it's been a while. I usually do a three day fast, at least, but I'm thinking of a seven day. I do the master cleanser and it is awesome! 


Nuttin' but lemon juice, cayenne pepper and grade b maple syrup in water and you're clean as a whistle!


----------



## drpraetorus

In my basement watching the 10:00 news wishing i was independently wealthy so I wouldn't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## neoshredder

About to watch Breaking Bad on Netflix.


----------



## Wandering

^ This new season is exciting! I'm not doing much of anything at all :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Hoping the end of the workday arrives quickly. I am without a medical assistant this week, so I'm doing my own work, plus most of the work my MA would usually do (except shots) I am exhausted. Thank goodness I have tomorrow off work, and my new MA starts Friday


----------



## Ramako

I am searching for poetry to set to music. I have to write a song in the near future, and I would like to get a move on with it. There are several problems; I haven't set words to music for a few years now, and that was hardly great word-music interaction. Also I know very little poetry. I am thinking Byron.

I am also waiting to make the thread for round 2 of the composers competition which I know you are all breathless waiting for


----------



## Guest

Finishing my hot milk and going to bed!


----------



## Ravndal

Going to bed on my nail math (zen) to read some music history, then listen to Ravel piano concerto in G, then sleep.


----------



## neoshredder

Ravndal said:


> Going to bed on my nail math (zen) to read some music history, then listen to Ravel piano concerto in G, then sleep.


Nothing like a warm glass of Ravel before you go to bed.


----------



## Sonata

I am cheating on all of you....I just signed up to the Pianostreet forum. But I think we can all make it work.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> Nothing like a warm glass of Ravel before you go to bed.


Ravel is perfect nighttime music.


----------



## belfastboy

MacLeod said:


> Finishing my hot milk and going to bed!


You should try a little brandy in that! Sleep like a baby!


----------



## belfastboy

Just finished cleaning out the fire - about to set light to it......freezing here. Eyeing up a load of University work sitting facing me, wondering where the blazes do I start! Think I'll put classic fm on instead and surf - amazing the amount of other things you can do to avoid Uni work!


----------



## Sonata

haha, indeed belfastboy. Sometimes getting started is the hardest part. A nice fire is so cozy I think that would make me just fall asleep instead of working.


----------



## belfastboy

Sonata said:


> haha, indeed belfastboy. Sometimes getting started is the hardest part. A nice fire is so cozy I think that would make me just fall asleep instead of working.


Ya ZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ravndal

trying to cook

stoned


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> trying to cook
> 
> stoned


and Naked?? :lol:


----------



## jani

Watching Yngwie videos.
I liked more about the "Egoistic" Yngwie, on the 80-90s he had 10x more off that rockstar charisma, even thoug i know that most people hate that, but i love it!


----------



## Sonata

Getting ready to have lunch at work: going to call my husband and chit chat a bit. I'll have a mini-pizza with carrots and an apple for lunch. take a short walk. if there is any time left over, I am debating whether I will read some of "World War Z" which i just started, or practice my sheet music reading.


----------



## Chrythes

Solving some chess tactic puzzles instead of playing the actual game. I figured I don't like clocks and 2D pieces.


----------



## Lunasong

Trying to nail down certain Excel capabilities before I'm expected to perform them for real.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Playing chess against the computer and listening to Beethoven's 9th. Somehow with that music I seem not to lose so often.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Playing chess against the computer and listening to Beethoven's 9th. Somehow with that music I seem not to lose so often.


I can't do anything else while i listen to Beethoven' 9th i just enjoy.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> I can't do anything else while i listen to Beethoven' 9th i just enjoy.


It's the same way with me and Wagner, sometimes I take a look into the librettos, but apart from that it's several hours of staring into space while all the time my mind is in another world.


----------



## Ramako

Beethoven's 9th is amazing... 




Sorry, just thought I'd add that, you know


----------



## Praeludium

Having a look at the Pujol method. The fourth book (which isn't out of print, finally) cost me 50 € ! brrr But I was so happy to find it I just bought it.
Now I just have the second one missing. I didn't bought it because it's in the guitar room of my conservatory.
One thing I'd like to do is doing a "Pujol experiment", ie. finding a guitar which could have been of Pujol/Tarrega's time, stringing it with gut/nylgut/certainly not carbon, and then doing everything as Pujol advised to do : playing without nails, tons of rest strokes, with this really peculiar aesthetic of the guitar in the early XXth century.. Aww. And then I'd play music from the XXIth century 

Guitar geek.


----------



## drpraetorus

waiting for Death and Transfiguration to end so I can go to bed. I HATE leaving a piece of music unfinished.


----------



## presto

drpraetorus said:


> waiting for Death and Transfiguration to end so I can go to bed. I HATE leaving a piece of music unfinished.


I feel the same, I cant just switch off in mid flow. It sounds a bit strange, but seems disrespectful to the piece of music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am once again "doing my homework" which is in reality chatting to MaestroViolinist.


----------



## jani

ramako said:


> beethoven's 9th is amazing... :d:d:d
> 
> sorry, just thought i'd add that, you know


how dare you !!! Beethovens's ninth isn't awesome!!!
Its the closest thing to perfection in music!


----------



## Ramako

I played some Mahler on Handel's harpsichord yesterday. That was quite fun.


----------



## Lenfer

Thinking of joining *Last.fm* but _EVERY_ username I try is taken not impressed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> how dare you !!! Beethovens's ninth isn't awesome!!!
> Its the closest thing to perfection in music!


Perfection being *Ligeti's* Chamber Cocncerto.


----------



## Ramako

I am hungry. I am going to go and eat food.

EDIT: I have eaten food. I am no longer hungry.


----------



## etkearne

I just finished up writing a new song for my popular music band (The HK Alliance - the progressive style band I talked about before) and recorded the bass guitar tracks for a few of the new tunes I wrote (I play the bass guitar). Now I am waiting for my partner in crime (the "H" in the HK Alliance, the "K" being for my last name Kearney and the "H" being for his surname) to arrive so we can start recording vocals on our album now that the Condensor Studio Microphone I ordered has arrived.

So I guess it is a break from classical composing tonight, sadly. Well...I shouldn't say that. I often will jot down ideas for new works as I am lying in bed before going to sleep.


----------



## Lunasong

Watching the Reds vs Giants baseball playoff game. My team: the Reds.


----------



## violadude

I'm drinking alcohol because i turned 21 an hour and a half ago!!!!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> I'm drinking alcohol because i turned 21 an hour and a half ago!!!!


:trp: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY violadude!!!!!!!!


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> I'm drinking alcohol because i turned 21 an hour and a half ago!!!!


Happy birthday Violadude!
Please just don't get a alcohol poisoning, so don't party too hard!


----------



## jani

Could someone tell me what "w/e" stands for ?


----------



## Ramako

...............


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Could someone tell me what "w/e" stands for ?


"Whatever". I have no idea how the slash figures in to it, and it just makes me think of annoying teenage girls who have really small handbags.


----------



## Lenfer

Crudblud said:


> "Whatever". I have no idea how the slash figures in to it, and it just makes me think of annoying teenage girls who have really small handbags.


There is nothing wrong with having small handbags :scold: as long as you don't put small dogs inside...


----------



## Lenfer

Looking through a book on the "avant-garde" turns out it's not all that avant-garde anymore, a lot of it was and still is just stupid. Controversial statement *L'enfer*? Well I don't think so I've yet to find something fun and it's an extremely large book.


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> Happy birthday Violadude!
> Please just don't get a alcohol poisoning, so don't party too hard!


Haha yeah. It sucks when you start throwing up.


----------



## cwarchc

I'm playing a cd of fireworks sounds to my dog.
He really hates them and stresses out
I'm trying to de-sensitise him to them


----------



## EricABQ

violadude said:


> I'm drinking alcohol because i turned 21 an hour and a half ago!!!!


Yeah, but you are drinking it in Washington, so you are over-paying.

It was a pretty neat trick they pulled off..........de-socialize their liqour sales and make the price go up instead of down.


----------



## Ramako

Listening to an animal activist on the phone. My reception just cut out - they probably think I put the phone down, but never mind.

Also, my phone background managed to change while it was in my pocket without me doing anything. This is slightly alarming. Who knows what the phone may decide to do next.


----------



## clavichorder

cwarchc said:


> I'm playing a cd of fireworks sounds to my dog.
> He really hates them and stresses out
> I'm trying to de-sensitise him to them


Good luck. My dogss are forever traumatized by such sounds, both explosive and popping related.


----------



## violadude

I have been 21 for 2 days now.....and I still haven't been drunk yet.


----------



## Guest

Watching a laborious England struggle to make single figures against San Marino.


----------



## Sonata

Getting ready to leave work and start my weekend!


----------



## violadude

OK I'm back from being drunk now. I learned that it's easier to talk to people while I'm drunk. So that kind of sucks.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

violadude said:


> OK I'm back from being drunk now. I learned that it's easier to talk to people while I'm drunk. So that kind of sucks.


Yea that does because it means the other people you were with were likely drunk too and won't even remember or care that you opened up about things important to you. I found life was a lot better when I quit the drink. It meant changing my tribe but I joined a better tribe that accepted me without the alcohol. It takes a lot of character to make positive changes in your life but trust me they will be worth it and your body will thank you (if not now in the future for sure). A better life awaits you but only you can make the changes to see that come true.

Kevin


----------



## sospiro

Watching F1 qualifying from Korea


----------



## violadude

Kevin Pearson said:


> Yea that does because it means the other people you were with were likely drunk too and won't even remember or care that you opened up about things important to you. I found life was a lot better when I quit the drink. It meant changing my tribe but I joined a better tribe that accepted me without the alcohol. It takes a lot of character to make positive changes in your life but trust me they will be worth it and your body will thank you (if not now in the future for sure). A better life awaits you but only you can make the changes to see that come true.
> 
> Kevin


Well, I was with my family. But I know what you mean!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listening to some adorable Halvorsen Norwegian Fairy Tales. Soon to go off practice at the School of Music, then I'll be off on an off-campus escapade with some people, to enjoy the fall weather.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am packing. It's amazing how many things one needs for just ten days of travel! And I always take only bare necessities.


----------



## Sonata

enjoy your trip!


----------



## jani

Am i the only one to whom this happens.
Always when i have bought a naxos album, the tracks have some weird names. (When i copy them to my PC from the record)
Like the best of Mozart album named the tracks like this 1.2 1.3 , 2.3 etc....
The best of Bach CD named the tracks as Bach 1 ^_^ etc...
Now the best of Wagner Cd gives the tracks Russian names....


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am packing. It's amazing how many things one needs for just ten days of travel! And I always take only bare necessities.


Does it mean "No tc"?

Anyways have a great time.


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> I have been 21 for 2 days now.....and I still haven't been drunk yet.


Drunk should not be the goal just a side effect.


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> Drunk should not be the goal just a side effect.


Seriously i don't understand why some teenagers yell "look i am drunk" or " I am so f***ing drunk".
Its almost like they would be proud that they are drunk.
Also you can see that happening even if they drink* non-alcoholic *beer and they won't notice that its non-alcoholic.


----------



## Couchie

I'm lying in bed reading TC on my phone, listening to some Wagner. Love Saturday mornings


----------



## Couchie

SiegendesLicht said:


> I always take only bare necessities.


Like your entire collection of Wagner CDs


----------



## jani

Couchie said:


> Like your entire collection of Wagner CDs


I am not sure if she would be able to fit it to her suitcase.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It's a low-cost flight, so I am only allowed to take 8kg with me. And I will not have all that much time for Wagner anyway. Maybe an ouverture or two on the North Sea beach or on the hills above the Rhine.


----------



## EricABQ

Drinking a Ska Brewing ESB and watching UNC play Miami. 

I need UNC to hang on for the win. I have my doubts that they are going to.

Edit: They held on. 20 bucks for me.


----------



## Guest

Wondering why I'm still up, and not gone to bed: it's 23:50 here and quite late enough for a whippersnapper like me.


----------



## Sonata

Working on Scarbarough Fair on the keyboard- treble clef only. It's a fairly simple song....which means I should learn it eventually, :lol: I am actually quite excited though, I've had another small step of success. I was reading the music and playing the notes directly from the sheet music. (the songs I've played with before I was doing a "translation" to the lettered notes on a piece of paper before playing).

I still have a very long way to, and I know I'll have setbacks. But so far I am really enjoying myself and pleased at the small successes, especially since I haven't had as much time as I'd like to devote to it.


----------



## Kopachris

Drinking my coffee, listening to B's early piano sonatas.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Procrastinating. 

I should really be doing some homework.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Procrastinating.
> 
> I should really be doing some homework.


No no no, don't stop procrastinating. Work hard at it and you will be the best procrastinator in the world!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No no no, don't stop procrastinating. Work hard at it and you will be the best procrastinator in the world!


How do I know when I've become the world's best procrastinator?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> How do I know when I've become the world's best procrastinator?


You will have achieved nothiing.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You will have achieved nothing.


Well, I would have achieved something if I became the world's best procrastinator, would I have not?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well, I would have achieved something if I became the world's best procrastinator, would I have not?


Yes, but you have achieved nothing that you were _meant_ to achieve because you were putting it off so you could be the world's best procrastinator.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes, but you have achieved nothing that you were _meant_ to achieve because you were putting it off so you could be the world's best procrastinator.


Uh huh, if you say so.


----------



## cwarchc

Trying to fix my wife's car, which I towed back at midnight last night


----------



## Sonata

cwarchc: Bummer. What happened to it?


----------



## Ramako

Just realised I forgot to turn up to a doctor's appointment. I now feel annoyed (I have to wait for another one), guilty (wasting doctor's time) and stupid. Never mind...


----------



## cwarchc

Sonata said:


> cwarchc: Bummer. What happened to it?


Engine warning light on - sounding like a tractor - cutting out
Discovered a gasket has gone and melted the plastic inlet manifold
£400 to fix it and she's no car until Thursday, at the earliest (as long as the parts arrive correctly)


----------



## EricABQ

Having some of this:








Rumors are that this label has been discontinued. That's a real shame.


----------



## samurai

Trying to decide what to have for dinner; such serious problems!


----------



## samurai

Ramako said:


> Just realised I forgot to turn up to a doctor's appointment. I now feel annoyed (I have to wait for another one), guilty (wasting doctor's time) and stupid. Never mind...


As long as you don't have to pay for it. In America--with some doctors anyway--if you don't cancel within 24 hours of a scheduled appointment, you get charged anyway! :scold:


----------



## Ramako

samurai said:


> As long as you don't have to pay for it. In America--with some doctors anyway--if you don't cancel within 24 hours of a scheduled appointment, you get charged anyway! :scold:


That makes me very glad I live on this side of the pond!


----------



## samurai

Yes, on balance--from what little I know about the subject--it seems to me that the average Englishman/woman has better health coverage than their American counterpart, taking into account that one probably has to pay somewhat higher taxes for it {which I, for one, would be quite willing to do.}


----------



## kv466

Recovering from a tooth extraction, waiting on a meatloaf and corn bread in the oven and packing for two days in Europe and thirteen days on the Atlantic.


----------



## EricABQ

kv466 said:


> waiting on a meatloaf











..........


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huh, I just had to watch this video during Science class: 





*Shudders* I hope it's not going to stick in my head.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am "doing homework"


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am "doing homework"


Good luck. 

Well I succeeded last night, I procrastinated so much that I didn't do my homework. Which means I'll have to do it today... Sometime... Maybe...


----------



## EricABQ

Working on a Requirements Verification Matrix.

It's exactly as exciting as it sounds like it would be.


----------



## Lenfer

EricABQ said:


> Having some of this:
> View attachment 8990
> 
> 
> Rumors are that this label has been discontinued. That's a real shame.


 Sad but blue label is better.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Speed reading a biography on French-American flutist Georges Barerre. I'm forced to turn it in to the library on Saturday, and I got 200 more pages to go...


----------



## Ramako

I think I've finished my song and I'm looking forward to getting some sleep now


----------



## Wandering

^Goodnight, sleep tight, down let the Elf-king bite you, or your child. 

I'm half-way watching the pres. debate.


----------



## Sonata

Staying up way too late, surfing TC and necroposting like crazy on the non-classical music threads


----------



## belfastboy

Completing a 'court report' and not looking forward to standing in front of judge and jury and defending my reasons for sentence - nasty....unhinging -


----------



## Lenfer

belfastboy said:


> Completing a 'court report' and not looking forward to standing in front of judge and jury and defending my reasons for sentence - nasty....unhinging -


​
.........


----------



## Lenfer

I like to look around "foreign" countries stores on *iTunes* and *Amazon* etc for new musicians. I noticed *Alice Sara Ott* has a new CD (*Mussorgsky!*) on *DG*. It seems to only be available in *Japan* at the moment I'm not sure why but it's not on her website or *DGs*

They have a lot good stuff I've not seen before on there. I don't want to start buying digital music but can't get them here. Does anyone import regularly?

(I don't speak *Japanese* any chance someone could read up on it for me?)


----------



## violadude

Just had a horrible anxiety/panic attack. Worst I think I've ever had.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> Just had a horrible anxiety/panic attack. Worst I think I've ever had.


Was there a trigger?


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Just had a horrible anxiety/panic attack. Worst I think I've ever had.


Have you considered to see a psychologist / psychiatrist?. Reading your posts, it seems like you're screaming for help.


----------



## Sonata

I'm trying to play Greensleeves on the keyboard. I thought I was getting ok at sigh reading. not so



violadude said:


> Just had a horrible anxiety/panic attack. Worst I think I've ever had.


That's horrible  I hate anxiety


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Sitting.


...


----------



## Ramako

My Furtwangler set of Beethoven's symphonies arrived - I am very excited about it!


----------



## Ravndal

Practicing a fugue

zzz


----------



## Ravndal

i hate fugues


----------



## Sonata

I don't even know what a fugue IS yet. I'll have to remedy that soon


----------



## EricABQ

Listening to my office mate belch. Everyday after lunch it's the same thing. For about an hour its nothing but stifled but still audible belches.

This will be what pushes me over the edge. It will be the classic tale of the put upon office worker who finally snaps after years of the slight annoyances of cubicle life.


----------



## cwarchc

EricABQ said:


> Listening to my office mate belch. Everyday after lunch it's the same thing. For about an hour its nothing but stifled but still audible belches.
> 
> This will be what pushes me over the edge. It will be the classic tale of the put upon office worker who finally snaps after years of the slight annoyances of cubicle life.









.......


----------



## Sonata

Dreaming of 1.5 hours from now when I am off work until Thursday morning.


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> I don't even know what a fugue IS yet. I'll have to remedy that soon


It's something you have to get trough, but is super boring.

Check out wohltemperierte klavier by Bach. (Performer: Glenn Gould)


----------



## jdk

In bed listening to Beethoven


----------



## cwarchc

Having to have another day of my holiday, trying to fix my wife's car, again.
Time to start looking for a new one


----------



## EricABQ

I'm seriously considering taking a nap.

The only problem with that plan is that I'm technically at work. But, I don't think anyone needs me at the moment so I may go for it.


----------



## EricABQ

Watching Justin Verlander get smacked around pretty good. 

I almost bet this guy at work $50 on this game (taking the Tigers.). But, I had a feeling and backed out.


----------



## Head_case

Falling asleep on the laptop. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Ramako

Not falling asleep when possibly I should be...

Tomorrow's lectures will be fun.


----------



## cwarchc

Worrying about my father-in-law, he's an out of control alcoholic


----------



## EricABQ

Sitting in Great Clips waiting to get my hair cut. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that I get the hot chick.


----------



## Guest

Wondering whether I'm Twittering - sorry, Tweeting - without being on Twitter!


----------



## Ramako

MacLeod said:


> Wondering whether I'm Twittering - sorry, Tweeting - without being on Twitter!


Yes - this thought had occurred to me as well. One of the great advantages of this here however is that none of us knows any others of us 

I am lying in bed on TC at midnight instead of going to bed as I should have already done - nothing new there.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re WS, much of SF & Detroit look like freakshows. Detroit's Fielder could own the most unathletic profile in professional sports.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ramako said:


> Yes - this thought had occurred to me as well. One of the great advantages of this here however is that none of us knows any others of us
> 
> I am lying in bed on TC at midnight instead of going to bed as I should have already done - nothing new there.


"Let's go party, Ramako."

View attachment 9258


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Sitting in Great Clips waiting to get my hair cut.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that I get the hot chick.


Can any cut hair?


----------



## Sonata

Surfing online at 3:30 AM because I am too hot. I don't know why I feel this way. I turned on the fan and splashed water on my face and I'm still too hot to sleep. It's horrible


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Can any cut hair?


They tend to not be bad, but I don't have a very complicated style.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Surfing online at 3:30 AM because I am too hot. I don't know why I feel this way. I turned on the fan and splashed water on my face and I'm still too hot to sleep. It's horrible


I don't know is it because i am tired or because i am a 20 year old immature male those words made me think something else than what you meant for a while.:lol:


----------



## jani

Vaneyes said:


> "Let's go party, Ramako."
> 
> View attachment 9258


I am suprised that mods accept that pic.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Surfing online at 3:30 AM because I am too hot. I don't know why I feel this way. I turned on the fan and splashed water on my face and I'm still too hot to sleep. It's horrible


Hot milk or a hot chocolate always helps me sleep. 

Just up from my catnap feeling like a lazy bones today.


----------



## Sonata

Jani, probably both! Don't worry, probably my 33 year old husband would think the same thing, :lol:

I rarely have any trouble sleeping, this was weird. Finally fell back to sleep an hour later.


----------



## Ramako

Vaneyes said:


> "Let's go party, Ramako."
> 
> View attachment 9258





jani said:


> I am suprised that mods accept that pic.


I think my party would look more like this


----------



## Sonata

Ramako said:


> I think my party would look more like this


:lol: nice one


----------



## Mesa

Listening to Dvorak's ninth in the dark at a terrifying volume with a Martini. It's rather thrilling.


----------



## cwarchc

Fallen out with the father in law.


----------



## Kopachris

Not sleeping. Again.


----------



## EricABQ

Holy crap. I just saw a highlight of the Marcus Lattimore knee injury from earlier today. That was as brutal an injury as I've ever seen watching football.


----------



## Manxfeeder

EricABQ said:


> Holy crap. I just saw a highlight of the Marcus Lattimore knee injury from earlier today. That was as brutal an injury as I've ever seen watching football.


Ouch! Suddenly I've forgotten how much my neck hurts.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

College classes are cancelled tomorrow, and I have to make some last preparations/contacts with some people, so I can go home tonight. I might be at home all Monday and Tuesday, we'll have to see.


----------



## Lukecash12

Listening to music, as I sit on my porch and water my lawn. My brother came over to have a beer with me, and watch some football.


----------



## Sonata

Considering taking my phone off the hook so we don't get any calls. Seriously. I want to cut out the outside world and just focus on getting the house clean, and then enjoying my family and that little thing called personal time.


----------



## EricABQ

Right now I'm drinking, listening to Springsteen, and contemplating ways I can extricate myself from this fight I am having with my wife.


----------



## Cnote11

For some reason, I always thought you were like 17, Eric.


----------



## Sonata

Listening to some 90s-early 2000s era pop music on my iPod and surfing Amazon throwing random but intruiging books onto my wishlist. I really miss curling up with a good book. Eventually I hope to do so again, and these books may provide the impetus.


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> Listening to some 90s-early 2000s era pop music on my iPod and surfing Amazon throwing random but intruiging books onto my wishlist. I really miss curling up with a good book. Eventually I hope to do so again, and these books may provide the impetus.


Stay strong.


----------



## EricABQ

Cnote11 said:


> For some reason, I always thought you were like 17, Eric.


That's weird.


----------



## Kopachris

Reading about sonata development sections.


----------



## jani

Eating with my right hand (with a fork ofc...:lol , playing legato with the left while watching this.


----------



## cwarchc

Making spicy pumpkin soup


----------



## Ramako

Kopachris said:


> Reading about sonata development sections.


May I ask where? Any interesting facts to share?


----------



## Kopachris

Ramako said:


> May I ask where? Any interesting facts to share?


_Classical Form_ by William Caplin, and not much other than that it's surprisingly formulaic (not nearly as formulaic as expositions and recapitulations, or course, but more formulaic than I originally thought) in the tradition of Mozart, Haydn, and Beethoven.


----------



## Sonata

Just finished practicing some major scales on the keyboard: C, D, and E, with each hand. Good to get a solid hour of practice in after a week away from the keyboard. That was far too long!


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Just finished practicing some major scales on the keyboard: C, D, and E, with each hand. Good to get a solid hour of practice in after a week away from the keyboard. That was far too long!


Its better to practice 30mins each day of the week than 8h in one day.


----------



## Sonata

I agree, and I don't intend to repeat that. I just needed to replenish the sleep, it was an exhausting week. Maybe trying to get a few minutes of scales in as I cook dinner will work, so long as the toddler doesn't immediately try to monopolize the keyboard :lol:


----------



## cwarchc

Standing on the edge,
wondering what it would be like if I stepped off?


----------



## neoshredder

cwarchc said:


> Standing on the edge,
> wondering what it would be like if I stepped off?


Been there. Don't have the guts to do it though. Just a waste of time as I know I'll never jump.


----------



## Sonata

Practicing scales again. And "The farmer in the Dell" :lol:


----------



## Wandering

I'm about to watch the film Maniac 1980, it was remade recently, thought I'd take a gander at the original.


----------



## neoshredder

Just watch "Nightmares" on youtube. A pure 80's movie. My favorite part is the Chapter 2 Bishop of Battle. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Wandering

^ will do

I just took a couple benadryl, a miracle drug for sleep, for some poeple atleast. Hopefully it'll do the trick. Couldn't get through that movie tonight, kinda slow, not bad, just slow. I'll finish it tomorrow hopefully. 

Havin' to cut down on my daily aspirin, one pill a day, not the 81mg sort either, but the cheap generics; Been going through some stomach pains lately, sort of odd for me, popping tums like candy.


----------



## samurai

@ Clovis, I'm really sorry to hear about your stomach ailments. Have you seen a doctor to make sure it is nothing more serious, such as an ulcer?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> @ Clovis, I'm really sorry to hear about your stomach ailments. Have you seen a doctor to make sure it is nothing more serious, such as an ulcer?


I agree with Samurai Clovis. If you take aspirin on a regular basis you could have ulcers. Aspirin is notorious for that. Definitely not something you should be doing daily.

Kevin


----------



## Wandering

I'll stop the aspirin for a good clip, see if this helps. Chances are it will. What makes it odd is I've been doing this aspirin thing for many years now. Thanks for the very sound advice. Most definitely, if this still doesn't go away soon, or gets even worse, I'll make a b-line for the doctor.


----------



## Sonata

Lazing around on my lunch hour a bit. Knowing I have patient charting, extra paperwork, and labs to get caught up on. But so worn out at the moment.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Lazing around on my lunch hour a bit. Knowing I have patient charting, extra paperwork, and labs to get caught up on. But so worn out at the moment.


Keep your head above it all.
View attachment 9544


----------



## EricABQ

Trying to put some money on tomorrow's election by placing some bets with a co-worker. So far we haven't been able to agree to terms on very much.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Trying to put some money on tomorrow's election by placing some bets with a co-worker. So far we haven't been able to agree to terms on very much.


O/B by a comfortable margin. Hoping a few seats are picked up, but that's less certain.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> O/B by a comfortable margin. Hoping a few seats are picked up, but that's less certain.


Yeah, we both agree on the over all winner. We are trying to come up with a few states we disagree on so we can make bets. Everything is more interesting with a little side action.


----------



## Vaneyes

Keeping eyes on CF Wk. 11 games. Early lines are volatile.

Texas A&M (15) @ 'Bama (1) - A&M and 16's tempting.

K-State (2) @ TCU - Spread currently N/A because of Klein injury.

ND (4) @ BC - Even with Domers giving 20, BC's not likely to cover. But weirder things have happened in "God's Game".

OR (3) @ Cal - Any other year, Cal and 27 would be Xmas early.


----------



## Ramako

I've overhauled my TC image. I'm not sure if it's an improvement but it's a change...


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> Keep your head above it all.
> View attachment 9544


_There is a modern American? painting this picture reminds me of, except it was multiple bland affectless faces, and I believe it was a 'service windows' not 'cubicals', what is that painting and painter, a series of paintings? I'll find it, tip of my tongue..._


----------



## Mickey

I'm waiting for Monday night football in a bar. I have a glass of water and a glass of merlot. I don't know whose playing. I hope it's somebody good. There is a lot of ballet in football but I don't know most of the rules of football.


----------



## Mickey

whoops who is playing oops. sorry. My team is going to win.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, me and my gambling partner co-worker could not come to terms on any bets for tomorrow's election, so I am without action. Boring. 

Oh well. 

In case you are wondering, I tried to get him to set the over-under on electoral votes for the winner at 300 and I was going to take the under, but he wouldn't go for it. 

So, I will just have to watch the results knowing I have no money on the outcome.


----------



## EricABQ

Just by way of comparison, in 2008 I would have bet every dollar I had and every dollar I was going to make for the rest of my life that Obama would win, and would have slept like a log without an ounce of worry.

This time, I'd probably be willing to bet my next two paychecks on an Obama win, and maybe have a bit of worry.


----------



## Mickey

Oh the Saints are playing.


----------



## Wandering

Mickey said:


> Oh the Saints are playing.


*How 'bout them Cowboys* 

_I've given up on the perks of being a Cowboys fan, getting used to disappointment._


----------



## Vaneyes

*Vick *could be dogged by bad karma.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, after seeing Nate Silver's last projection, maybe I should be happy that my friend turned down my over/under bet. 

One thing I will say for Silver is that he has no fear about putting his reputation on the line. If Romney pulls this out, Silver is finished as a prognosticator.


----------



## Wandering

EricABQ said:


> Well, after seeing Nate Silver's last projection, maybe I should be happy that my friend turned down my over/under bet.
> 
> One thing I will say for Silver is that he has no fear about putting his reputation on the line. If Romney pulls this out, Silver is finished as a prognosticator.


 I saw something on CBS Sunday Morning about him. Very Interesting.


----------



## samurai

Clovis said:


> *How 'bout them Cowboys*
> 
> _I've given up on the perks of being a Cowboys fan, getting used to disappointment._


From one who is a Jets fan, I feel your pain, Clovis, I really do. But at least your team has a quarterback, while we're still trying to figure out who ours is!


----------



## Wandering

^ Sort of inconsistent Mr. Romo, much potential though.


----------



## samurai

Yes, that is true about Romo, but the organization and its fans--unless I am sorely mistaken in this--still seem to have a lot of confidence and faith in him. I think that he will eventually be a very good quarterback: no one could ever accuse him of lacking guts or a love of the game, at least from what I've seen of him, and I'm no Cowboys fan. I do admire his grittiness, kind of like Favre.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Clovis said:


> ^ Sort of inconsistent Mr. Romo, much potential though.


I think if Romo had the goods we would be seeing it by now. I can't even watch them anymore and I used to love the Cowboys. 

Kevin


----------



## Wandering

Kevin Pearson said:


> I think if Romo had the goods we would be seeing it by now. I can't even watch them anymore and I used to love the Cowboys.
> 
> Kevin


A bit late, true true. I think his career might've been quite different if...if...heck if I know. Getting too late now, you're correct in that. My free advice would be The Texans.


----------



## cwarchc

Thinking it's time I started meditating again


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm sitting at home on call. That means I get paid for my potential to do something. Sweet!


----------



## Vaneyes

'Boys Jerry Jones, I feel for the most. He's a good man, but can't see the light, the trees, the forest, or much of anything else. He needs to bench Romo, then go on vacation.

'Boys are 4th in Total D, 9th in Total O...even with all of Romo's INTs.

"OR-TON, OR-TON, OR-TON!" :devil:

http://cowboysblog.dallasnews.com/2...think-the-cowboys-would-bench-tony-romo.html/


----------



## cwarchc

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm sitting at home on call. That means I get paid for my potential to do something. Sweet!


Been there done that,
It's great until the phone rings at 3 am on a cold, wet, windy, winter morning
That's when you can't beat your bed


----------



## PetrB

Despairing.


----------



## clavichorder

PetrB said:


> Despairing.


What about?


----------



## clavichorder

I've been sucked into this website for the past couple of hours.
http://www.futuretimeline.net/


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Was watching cat videos, because turntable is shut down. 

But the diner opens up in 10 minutes... what to do...

O wait, it's up and running now.


----------



## TxllxT

Right now I'm enjoying a Rite of Spring (on a November night with children constantly ringing the door for sweets, because of the feast of St.Martin) in the garden of Claude Monet in Giverny, France:


----------



## Praeludium

I'm feeling an urgent need to listen to Berlioz and Wagner.


----------



## Kopachris

Standing at the front desk, feeling like I'm taking an all-night break. Nice thing about working nights is that because I have to deal with so few people, I have plenty of time for contemplation.

EDIT: Ugh, I'm probably going to get cancer. Someone just came up who apparently can't read the "No smoking" sign.

EDIT2: And even when I get a phone call, they were trying to reach someone else. 

EDITS3+4: But... writing supervisors up for their mistakes is extremely satisfying. Also, I downloaded Chrome onto this work computer, and it is SO MUCH FASTER than IE7 for http://hb.511.idaho.gov/main.jsf and http://www.safetravelusa.com/nv/ which we have to check periodically.


----------



## jani

Watching Frank Zappa interviews, i like some of his music but i definitely enjoy to listen to his interviews more.


----------



## clavichorder

@Jani, his later ones are fascinating.


----------



## Wandering

Need to change address with usps, for my old employer, for tax reasons $$$.


----------



## Vaneyes

"I avoid Delta as much as I can."
- Lynn Harrell

Reading, "Delta kicks musician out of SkyMiles program".

http://www.nbcnews.com/travel/delta-kicks-musician-out-skymiles-program-1C7048162

Some years ago, I lost over 100,000 SkyMiles due to revised rules. Haven't flown them since, and never will.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a NYT review for The Performers, a play at Longacre Theater, Manhattan. Sounds stinky-poo.

http://theater.nytimes.com/2012/11/...ayp&adxnnlx=1353020652-nxgPJRvXmBKQcijILo90IQ


----------



## Ramako

Getting up early could be quite nice. There is something fresh and crisp in the air...


----------



## jani

I scored 52


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm listening to Glenn Gould with my cat on my lap. It's interesting to watch his ears perk up nervously when the master starts humming.


----------



## Wandering

^ How cute and cuddly.

I _need_ to get some sleep before tomorrow, _really_ need need. First a few benadryl, and then something stronger perhaps, if that doesn't work, and still no sleep, a frying pan. _Goodnight All. _


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Clovis said:


> ^ How cute and cuddly.
> 
> I _need_ to get some sleep before tomorrow, _really_ need need. First a few benadryl, and then something stronger perhaps, if that doesn't work, and still no sleep, a frying pan. _Goodnight All. _


I'll teach you a trick I learned from a Chiropractic doctor I used to work for and it really does work. You know how they say about counting sheep? Well sheep counting doesn't work but if you close you eyes and imagine drawing the infinity symbol over and over following the gentle curve of it up and around down and over and around again, you will be to sleep in ten minutes or less. Works every time! He has shared that with hundreds of patients and I've never known one that it didn't work on. Try it and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Kopachris

It's my night off and I should be reading, but I'm just derping about on the Internet instead.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> It's my night off and I should be reading, but I'm just derping about on the Internet instead.


I saw something else. You should write your meaning in invisible text.

I am derping on the internet too. Its thanksgiving break and I am relieved of a lot of stress for the time being.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> I saw something else. You should write your meaning in invisible text.
> 
> I am derping on the internet too. Its thanksgiving break and I am relieved of a lot of stress for the time being.


I was just testing the Unicode "right-to-left override" character. It appears the forum software sanitizes posts of those kinds of Unicode control characters, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kevin Pearson said:


> If you close you eyes and imagine drawing the infinity symbol over and over following the gentle curve of it up and around down and over and around again, you will be to sleep in ten minutes or less. Works every time! He has shared that with hundreds of patients and I've never known one that it didn't work on. Try it and let me know how it goes.


Wow, I'll have to try that! Thanks!


----------



## Wandering

Kevin Pearson said:


> I'll teach you a trick I learned from a Chiropractic doctor I used to work for and it really does work. You know how they say about counting sheep? Well sheep counting doesn't work but if you close you eyes and imagine drawing the infinity symbol over and over following the gentle curve of it up and around down and over and around again, you will be to sleep in ten minutes or less. Works every time! He has shared that with hundreds of patients and I've never known one that it didn't work on. Try it and let me know how it goes.


I'll try that next time, just looking at your pic is hypnotic, glowing gold and all. Following a Möbius strip might bore me to sleep.


----------



## Manxfeeder

It's Thanksgiving Day, and I'm listening to Christmas music. There's something wrong with that.


----------



## Wandering

There isn't a whole great deal of Thanksgiving music anyways, I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Ravndal

Just made a can of coffee, so first I'm going to enjoy a bit more deep/jazzy house, and then it's time to practice some piano  The fugue is finally "done". Now its time to make it sound good and flowing


----------



## Manxfeeder

Clovis said:


> There isn't a whole great deal of Thanksgiving music anyways, I can't think of any at the moment.


Not many. It seems like at Christmas we sing, and at Thanksgiving we eat. Both are good in their own ways.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I always feel a little sad on Thanksgiving Day, because my best friends are American and I know right now they are celebrating, but I cannot join them (Skype is a great invention, but it's still not the same). So I am having a coffee and listening to Schubert's melancholy _Lieder_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently waiting eagerly for my brother and sister-in-law to arrive at my family's house. Although we've skyped, I haven't seen both of them in person since July. Great times ahead tonight!


----------



## Ravndal

God damn. Classify sucks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

There's an American tradition called Black Friday, where stores offer ridiculous discounts on selected items either Thanksgiving night or early Friday. My tradition is to avoid them. Today I'm maintaining that tradition.


----------



## Ravndal

Manxfeeder said:


> There's an American tradition called Black Friday, where stores offer ridiculous discounts on selected items either Thanksgiving night or early Friday. My tradition is to avoid them. Today I'm maintaining that tradition.


You don't like cheap stuff? My god. What kind of a snob are you


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ravndal said:


> You don't like cheap stuff? My god. What kind of a snob are you


They never have the cheap stuff I'm looking for.


----------



## neoshredder

Drinking Rum and Punch. Such a great combination.


----------



## Ravndal

Even better with just plain brown rum imo^^


----------



## neoshredder

Sometimes. I go with sugar free Hawaiian Punch. Thus avoiding the excess sugar which causes hangovers.


----------



## Ravndal

neoshredder said:


> Sometimes. I go with sugar free Hawaiian Punch. Thus avoiding the excess sugar which causes hangovers.


That is so true! So few people know that. I havent touched sugar with alcohol in years, which makes me able to drink every day ^^


----------



## Ravndal

Just finished mastering a new deep house track. My ears are all mushy


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently trying to do that famous solo from Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun in one breath, as it should be done. It's hit and miss right now, trying to figure out the proper amount of air, and how to conserve. I think I almost got the secret, it's not so much how air you take in, as what muscles in your mouth, chest and abdomen you keep steady...


----------



## Sonata

Returned from our trip downstate for Thanksgiving this afternoon. It was a rather pleasant day: I read quite a bit on the ride home. Took a nice hot bath. Then after the little ones were in bed, my husband made a couple amaretto sours for us, and I practiced the keyboard. I started with a couple scales like I always try to do, then worked on "To Zanarkind" from Final Fantasy X. My husband found that on the composer, Uematsu's website, there is lots of sheet music. What a nice resource! Now I'm headed off to bed, and back to work tomorrow.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I was practising but I was interrupted by the sound of _classical_ music coming from next door, who usually plays _country or rock_ music. I must have converted the neighborhood. :lol:


----------



## Ramako

I have just woken up from an unintentional afternoon nap. I have a headache and my jaw is hurting in a very strange way. I have to go and accompany our college choir in an hour in a rehearsal for a concert tomorrow. At least I didn't miss that!


----------



## Manxfeeder

MaestroViolinist said:


> I was practising but I was interrupted by the sound of _classical_ music coming from next door, who usually plays _country or rock_ music. I must have converted the neighborhood. :lol:


If so, congratulations!


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm gonna get up from behind this damned computer and go take a 20-minute walk!


----------



## Ramako

millionrainbows said:


> I'm gonna get up from behind this damned computer and go take a 20-minute walk!


See you in 20 minutes!


----------



## Sonata

Despising the in-ear headphones I'm using. I couldn't find my regular ones this morning and I still wanted to listen to music. I need to toss these and get a different back up pair. They aren't comfortable, they don't stay in, and I don't like the sound. I'm just not an ear-bud or in-ear headphone person. I have the stethoscope in my ears enough as it is.


----------



## Ravndal

I want to play piano, but im so nauseous... same thing yesterday... it might have something to do with all the red wine i have been drinking lately.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I can't make myself go to bed again. It's 3.20 am. here and I am still on the internet listening to various bits and pieces of various Rings on YouTube. It's developing into a real nasty addiction.


----------



## jani

Why do we love harmony?
Why do we react to consonance&dissonance the way we do?
I found this
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/11/wired-for-harmony.html?ref=hp


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> Why do we love harmony?
> Why do we react to consonance&dissonance the way we do?
> I found this
> http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/11/wired-for-harmony.html?ref=hp


The overtones and dissonant intervals in my alarm clock are designed to startle me in the morning. For some reason, I am immune to them these days, nothing seems to work.


----------



## neoshredder

Ravndal said:


> I want to play piano, but im so nauseous... same thing yesterday... it might have something to do with all the red wine i have been drinking lately.


It sounds like you might need to cut back. And I'm not a fan of red wine. Makes me feel too warm.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> It sounds like you might need to cut back. And I'm not a fan of red wine. Makes me feel too warm.


Dude i love your new avatar!


----------



## Sonata

Ravndal said:


> I want to play piano, but im so nauseous... same thing yesterday... it might have something to do with all the red wine i have been drinking lately.


Yeah, alcohol and practicing aren't a good combo, which I realized after my amaretto sour Sunday night. But I would say cutting back on the wine might be a good thing.


----------



## Ravndal

Never buying a cardboard with wine again. Those things are bottomless. Anyways.. sitting on the bus listening to an extremely old version of tchaikovsky pc nr1, by horrowitz. On my way to piano lesson.


----------



## Sonata

I just found out from my husband that piano lessons in our area run about 17 dollars for a half-hour. I was pleased to learn this. This was less expensive than I had expected. He went to the local piano dealer last week (WITHOUT me, for shame) and checked on lessons for me as well as some of the pianos. I had an "I told you so" moment when he told me "the digital sounded pretty nice. But then I checked out a couple acoustics, and they were awesome"


----------



## realdealblues

Ravndal said:


> Never buying a cardboard with wine again. Those things are bottomless.


Please Buy Me...I Taste SOOOOOOO Good!


----------



## Ravndal

Nice 1 ;-) you will never regret buying a acoustic piano. Is a difference playing on real wood. Much softer and gentler.

^lol


----------



## Sonata

That's what I figured  My goal is by next Christmas at the latest. I'll have a raise next year at work, so I'm hoping to funnel some of the money into that.


----------



## clavichorder

While walking a very long ways to a band concert, I noticed that there was an AM/PM right next a church. I realized all of the sudden that this was a very common phenomenon, for churches to be located near Gas Stations or Convenience Stores. So I submitted a new definition of "church" to Urban Dictionary that discusses this symbiotic relationship. The local church my I grew up going to is right near a 7/11. Now I've just added another definition to the long list of very absurd definitions of churches on that website. I refuse to read any of them, because then I won't feel special.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about Project A-119, a project to nuke the moon. Yep, our moon. 

http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2012/11/28/u-s-had-plans-to-nuke-the-moon/?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## Cnote11

We come up with as much stupid stuff as every other country; the difference is that we keep it on the low until the future when nobody would care about how stupid it is.


----------



## Cnote11

I just made the switch from Google Chrome to Google Chrome Canary. I just bought this laptop and don't want to see it destroyed because Chrome's insistence that it eat up all RAM and drive my computer into CPU hell. Admittedly, I go a little tab happy sometimes; however, when I first open the program, it shouldn't be taking up 128MB of RAM for the browser, with 70 for shockwave, and 50+ per tab. Canary has Shockwave running at 20, the browser at 40-50 at start up, and has this site running at 20 (running at 40 in regular Chrome). Ridiculous... glad I could cut it in half/thirds.

Edit: Decided to do more comparisons. Opened up both browsers and loaded up the same pages in three tabs for both. Regular chrome ran it at over 400, while canary ran it at 200. I think Canary is much better for my uses.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just signed another petition on Amnesty International.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is what I'm up to:









:tiphat:

I have a "real" life, and 2 internet lives. This is the other one above.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am reading the *Kalevala*. After all I want to know what exactly were the legends that inspired all those Sibelius' pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a yuk-yuk someone just sent me (*N**ot* from a TC'er. The subject line is way too PC for that possibility). 

Blonde Handyperson

A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra
money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman"
and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighbourhood.
She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if
he had any odd jobs for her to do.
"Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint the porch" he said. "How
much will you charge me?"
Delighted, the girl quickly responded, "How about £100?"
The man agreed and told her that the paint, brushes and everything she
would need were in the garage.
The man's wife, hearing the conversation, said to her husband, "Does
she realize that our porch goes ALL the way around the house?"
"That's a bit cynical, isn't it?" he responded.
The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all
those dumb blonde jokes."
A few hours later the blonde came to the door to collect her money..
"You're finished already??" the startled husband asked.
"Yes," the blonde replied, "and I even had paint left over so I gave
it two coats."
Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the £100 and handed it
to her along with a £10 tip.
"Thank you," the blonde said, "And, by the way, it's not a Porch, it's an Audi."


----------



## Mesa

Vaneyes said:


> Reading about Project A-119, a project to nuke the moon. Yep, our moon.
> 
> http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2012/11/28/u-s-had-plans-to-nuke-the-moon/?hpt=hp_c1


I honestly remember hearing about this in school about a decade ago, and i didn't have the internet nor the enthusiasm to judge the veracity of the information. I hope this 'facts i got told by a lunatic in school being true' thing doesn't become a trend. Women aren't actually filled with a soft nougat centre, are they?


----------



## Vaneyes

Mesa said:


> I honestly remember hearing about this in school about a decade ago, and i didn't have the internet nor the enthusiasm to judge the veracity of the information. I hope this 'facts i got told by a lunatic in school being true' thing doesn't become a trend. Women aren't actually filled with a soft nougat centre, are they?


Next, we'll be hearing about a sun landing...at night.


----------



## Vaneyes

Viewing this photo of Ben Britten, and wondering if sandals with socks is still okay.

View attachment 10435


----------



## MaestroViolinist

@Vaneyes: Lol! I have a whole page of those sort of jokes, and I actually remember reading that one from it. Strangely enough it was my blonde friend who showed me the website... :/ :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is what I'm up to:
> 
> View attachment 10429
> 
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> I have a "real" life, and 2 internet lives. This is the other one above.


Woah, turntable looks different!?!


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am reading the *Kalevala*. After all I want to know what exactly were the legends that inspired all those Sibelius' pieces.


Kalevala is one of the few books i have read.
Also its pretty hardcore WARNING SPOILER WITH WHITE TEXT!!!
BELOW THIS LINE!
There is a spot in the book were a mom goes to a river and pick ups the parts of his son's body and sews them back together.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Woah, turntable looks different!?!


Yeah, it's pretty fancy now, new features. Some stuff is still glitchy, but they're probably working on that.

Come when I get close to 20K! That will be within 2 weeks I think.


----------



## Kopachris

At my workplace, memos are written in Comic Sans.


----------



## RonP

Drinking beer and cussing out the Baltimore Ravens after giving away a game.


----------



## neoshredder

Drinking. I had a rough day. I earned it I think.


----------



## Ravndal

In bed with laptop. It's 12 pm. Time to wake up maybe..


----------



## Ramako

Sitting in a kind of armchair, reading some threads, about to watch _Merlin_ on iplayer.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Drinking. I had a rough day. I earned it I think.


You shouldn't use alcohol as an reward.


----------



## Sonata

Back to work at after a wonderful weekend. *sigh* I have a good job, but I am not ready to leave the weekend behind.


----------



## jani

Practicing double stop bends on guitar, this is the first time i have had blisters on my fingers.
I use 10-52 gauge strings, i also have a high action.


----------



## Manxfeeder

What's with this head cold that's going around? I've had it for a week now, and it's still dragging on, probably the worst cold I've ever had. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Sonata

Bummer. I hope you feel better soon. Sinus infection maybe?


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> You shouldn't use alcohol as an reward.


It's the ultimate reward and punishment for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Bummer. I hope you feel better soon. Sinus infection maybe?


No, just a bad head cold and sore throat bordering on strep, followed by general malaise. My wife knew I was sick Saturday because I didn't even want to listen to music.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Looking for Kelpie pups for sale, found two sellers so far that might have some.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just played a few games of chess against my boyfriend and lost miserably every time. Even Beethoven, who sometimes helps me somewhat, did not save me this time.


----------



## Ravndal

Watching s2 of American Horror Story. Freaky stuff. Bah.


----------



## Wandering

At this very moment I'm chewing my cud.


----------



## HoraeObscura

procrastinating


----------



## Lenfer

I am just up from a cat nap with the kitty and pup.  Husband is starting to re-size our wedding photos - thanks to all who asked to see them and for general good wishes. It means a lot!  :kiss: - it's taking a while. 

May go make some coco who knows.


----------



## Ravndal

My god. Season 2 of American horror story is nasty. And scary as hell...


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

Watching and re-watching this hilarious video I saw earlier today


----------



## Sonata

Working on getting my lazy carcass off the couch to do some keyboard practice.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Studying for Music history exam tomorrow... Luca Maurenzio, Solo e Pensoso, Madrigal, 1590s... William Bryd, Pavane Lachrymae Variations 1600... Jean de Ockeghem, Missa Prolationum: Kyrie, 2nd half 15th century... Josquin de Prez, Ave Maria, motet, 1515... DOPE not 1515, it's 1484-85, 1515 is his Missa Pange Lingua... x_x


----------



## Sonata

Had a pretty good session at the keyboard, a solid hour's worth. Worked on:

1) To Zanarkind
2) Oh Holy Night
3) Melody op. 68 (Schumann)

Getting into a challenging section with Zanarkind, probably as far as I'll be able to get with my current skill. I'll spend a few days polishing what I can. Oh Holy Night...quite pleased with the progress here. A fairly simple one to be honest, but I should be able to get the full melody soon. The Shumann piece I was planning to tackle with both hands after some one-hand practice with each. I am not sure how that will go, as the left hand has eighth notes and the right quarter notes. I will have to REALLLY slow down the tempo. Even so, I focused more on the left hand to start with so I can get some good left hand practice, and rather enjoyed that bit.


----------



## HoraeObscura

sipping my coffee, reading the forums and then preparing me and my son so he can visit the osteopath, she's doing miracles! byebye sleepless nights


----------



## Kopachris

Forgetting my wake-up calls.


----------



## Kopachris

Checking our New Year's Eve reservations to make sure they're set up right. (Very, very tedious job...) So far, I've found more than a few reservations for people who are not on the invitation list.


----------



## Sonata

Had a pediatrician appointment for my baby girl today, then went with my husband who was helping a friend fix his computer. his friend has a 6.5 foot grand piano  Guess who spent her time playing the piano while they worked on the computer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Had a pediatrician appointment for my baby girl today, then went with my husband who was helping a friend fix his computer. his friend has a 6.5 foot grand piano  Guess who spent her time playing the piano while they worked on the computer.


How cool! Let's hope his computer breaks often. 

I'm supposed to be joining my wife for lunch with my daughter and grandchildren, but this consarned head cold is keeping me home instead.


----------



## cwarchc

Looking for an insurance quote on a "new" car for my wife


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about Dave Brubeck's death at age 91. R.I.P.


----------



## Ravndal

Been practicing for five hours. My back/neck is killing me, and my head is all mushy  Time to get some fresh air... -15 degrees celsius outside. yay.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ravndal said:


> Been practicing for five hours. My back/neck is killing me, and my head is all mushy  Time to get some fresh air... -15 degrees celsius outside. yay.


Only did 2 hours today, now I chill for an hour before I go to a class, and then a Dress Rehearsal for our major Symphony Orchestra concert Saturday night.


----------



## clavichorder

Last night I watched "Walking with Monsters-life before Dinosaurs." They took some liberties with their CGI animation, yes they did. I want to believe it was all so, but the Brontoscorpios(or whatever large scorpion thing could walk on shore) shake their claws when they get out of the water like they are evil minions wanting vengeance and thirsting for blood. It is funny sure. And then the little reptilian mammal ancestor that's like a gopher seems to chuckle when its safe in its burrow? It was at that point I couldn't help but laugh.

Still on the whole I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ravndal

Watching downton abbey


----------



## Ramako

Just found 27 unnamed tracks of piano music at the bottom of my itunes... 

I have the idea I should know what they are. Maybe Beethoven Sonatas...

Still don't know where they came from or who's playing them or anything.

EDIT: Definitely Beethoven sonatas! Just lacking a performer or source of acquisition now!


----------



## Ravndal

going trough a couple of pieces with metronome.. and the result is not good haha. havent used one in several months..


----------



## Sonata

I'm in dire need of metronome practice again. Dire. I don't think I'll ever be able to coordinat my hands without it!


----------



## Ravndal

if you have a smartphone, just download a metronome app.


----------



## Sonata

I have one on my iPad. I just need to carve out some time to do it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

7:30 AM here. Just woke up and wrote a little Tarantella.


----------



## violadude

Il_Penseroso said:


> 7:30 AM here. Just woke up and wrote a little Tarantella.


Your mornings sound a helllll of a lot more productive than my mornings.


----------



## opus55

Near the end of my weekend.. listening to Shostakovich String Quartet No. 15 and swinging my head as if I'm in a trance lol


----------



## HoraeObscura

sipping coffee and reading talkclassical.com


----------



## Sonata

Rocking the baby in her chair with my foot, listening to music and reading talkclassical. Also going to review the score of the piano piece I'm working on.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of yet *another* guns 'n ammo tragedy. Just in time for Xmas.

Stay home. Shop online. 
:tiphat:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/11/us/oregon-mall-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Cnote11

Going to sleep... just got out of the shower and it is now 1:21. I have to be up at 8 and I only got a few hours of sleep last night. A lot of early days and late night this week. Last day of school today! For this, I am excited.


----------



## Kopachris

Getting overtime. The bus with my relief blew a tire and will be late this morning. At least it's Friday.


----------



## RonP

I SHOULD be working, but I'm cheking out the Web for a little while as I have my morning coffee.


----------



## Kopachris

I might be thrown out of here for saying so, but sometimes, nothing quite hits the spot like some EDM. Preferably something between dubstep (Digital Mystikz) and brostep (Skrillex). (Like this... 



)


----------



## clavichorder

Looking at this and like videos, is there anything more adorable than these domesticated foxes? I don't know if I need to be aware of some kind of animal cruelty, but these foxes are so cute.


----------



## violadude

YA me and Clavichorder are gonna get domestic foxes! And then we're gonna stalk up on some ninja cats!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I mean, they act just like dogs when they're domesticated, I doubt it's cruel to own them especially if they're use to humans. They even wag their tails the way dogs do, although I don't think they do that in the wilderness.

Maybe to get in touch with my Russian soul, I need a domesticated fox too.


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I mean, they act just like dogs when they're domesticated, I doubt it's cruel to own them especially if they're use to humans. They even wag their tails the way dogs do, although I don't think they do that in the wilderness.
> 
> Maybe to get in touch with my Russian soul, I need a domesticated fox too.


They each cost 8000 dollars to import them from Russia. So YA!!! TOGETHER we can raise 24,000 dollars and buy some domestic Russian fox!


----------



## Lenfer

In hospital at the moment but the good news is I've been moved to the "cool" ward where I know have access to the interwebs! :devil:


----------



## Lenfer

^^

About the foxes I've seen them on TV the way they are domesticated is cruel they are kept in cages and taken from their mothers at a young age.


----------



## clavichorder

Lenfer said:


> ^^
> 
> About the foxes I've seen them on TV the way they are domesticated is cruel they are kept in cages and taken from their mothers at a young age.


Are you sure? They have been fully domestic for 50 years, I've read. This variety of fox, the silver fox, was part of a breeding program. While the initial steps were not necessarily so nice, the program was intensive and now this line of foxes is fully domestic right?

Getting a wild fox tame is another matter, that's not right.


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> Are you sure? They have been fully domestic for 50 years, I've read. This variety of fox, the silver fox, was part of a breeding program. While the initial steps were not necessarily so nice, the program was intensive and now this line of foxes is fully domestic right?
> 
> Getting a wild fox tame is another matter, that's not right.


The experiment to domestic them started 50 years I think it started with *Russian Silver foxes*. The program I saw said the experiment was still on going this was a few years ago. So I don't know I guess they could breed them from domesticated animals now but I can't be sure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_silver_fox

I should add I have real fur coats and hats and although they are "vintage" the animals probably had a poor life I guess this makes me look a tad hypocritical but I didn't think of this before my apologies. :kiss:


----------



## Mesa

http://www.mathsisfun.com/games/telescope-puzzle.html

Stuck on puzzle 15. Hats off to anyone that can get in on par. I've got a detailed paper diagram going and still can't crack the *******.

Edit: As predicted, i solved it on par first try after posting. Marvellous. On to the next 10 pointlessly tortuous puzzles.


----------



## Ravndal

having a little break from practice. need a coffee. next session is all about improving my sight reading (most frustrating thing in the world)


----------



## Mesa

^ I feel that, homie.

"Always, _ALWAYS_ persist in scanning forward."

I think i'm sort of getting the han-"Ahh! Fool! You lingered!"

AGGGH I'M GOING AT MY OWN PACE AND TRYING MY BEST. SHUT UP SUPER-EGO OR YOU GET THE HOSE AGAIN.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Going over Music History notes in preparation for.... cumulative final.  Jean Ockeghem, Missa Prolationum (Mass), 2nd half 15th cent. Guillaume de Machaut, Messe de Nostre Dame (Mass), 1364. Thomas Weelkes, As Vesta Was (Madrigal), 1601...

Ballade: aabC
Virelai: AbbaA
Rondeau: ABaAabAB
Introit = Antiphon-Psalm Verse-Doxology-Antiphon.
Gradual = Respon - Psalm Verse
Hypodorian = Key of D, range is A-A, psalm tone is F
Lydian = Key of F, range is F-F, psalm tone is C
Phrygian = Key of E, range is E-E, psalm tone is *C*, not B, because E to B(flat) is tritone
Musica/Scolica Enchiriadis = 850-900 AD
Winchester Trope = 1000 AD (first known polyphonic music to be written down)
Aquitainian Polyphony = Free Organum
Paris (Notre Dame) Polyphony = Organum Purem: Duplum(Leonin), Triplum/Quadruplum(Perotin)

*continues spouting out more knowledge like a computer*


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a British piano mystery.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/the-no...-bog-harringay-challen-georgev-silver-jubilee


----------



## Cnote11

Mesa said:


> http://www.mathsisfun.com/games/telescope-puzzle.html
> 
> Stuck on puzzle 15. Hats off to anyone that can get in on par. I've got a detailed paper diagram going and still can't crack the *******.
> 
> Edit: As predicted, i solved it on par first try after posting. Marvellous. On to the next 10 pointlessly tortuous puzzles.


Perhaps I'm just good at puzzles, but I just whisked straight through the first 15. Going to stop playing now because I have things to do! Damn you Mesa... distracting me.


----------



## Cnote11

A bit busy playing the version with the blocks now.... must... pull away!


----------



## Vaneyes

Still mourning the children shot and killed today. 

Will this be the turning point? 

I certainly hope so. 

But I've been hoping so for decades.


----------



## Sonata

It really is horrifying  Those poor kids, those poor families


----------



## Sonata

Thinking of the Newtown victims right now.


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I am waiting for my festive sunshine loaf to finish baking. I put it in five minutes ago, should be ready in another 15-25. Oh, how I love baking. 

Oddly enough, since I discovered my passion for baking I have lost weight.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Thinking of the Newtown victims right now.


Reading the NRA proposal. Why am I not surprised.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324461604578193364201364432.html


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud said:


> Right now I am waiting for my festive sunshine loaf to finish baking. I put it in five minutes ago, should be ready in another 15-25. Oh, how I love baking.
> 
> Oddly enough, since I discovered my passion for baking I have lost weight.


Sunshine loaf came out great! Unfortunately I don't have a camera to show it off, but trust me when I say it looks fantastic. I can hardly wait for it to cool down.


----------



## jani

I can't concentrate to anything because i haven't slept enough this week ( as usual), also i can't go to sleep because i have so many things still undone.


----------



## neoshredder

Sorry to hear that Jani. Hope you get some rest soon.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Sorry to hear that Jani. Hope you get some rest soon.


This happens every week,
I have to wake up 4am on workdays and i go to sleep around 10-11:30pm, and on friday i go to sleep around 2am and sleep at least nine hours.


----------



## neoshredder

Sleeping is a discipline. Gotta stick with the routine partially on the weekends to allow for more sleep during the weekdays. Fortunately, I don't have to wake up early that often. Thus why I go to bed so late. Should fix that I know.


----------



## Ramako

neoshredder said:


> *Sleeping is a discipline*. Gotta stick with the routine partially on the weekends to allow for more sleep during the weekdays. Fortunately, I don't have to wake up early that often. Thus why I go to bed so late. Should fix that I know.


Haha, that's certainly true. In future I'm going to try and get things done _before_ the night before they're due (fat chance it will happen)


----------



## Mesa

Ripping CDs in preparation for a week back home, where there's no internet and only a TV to play music through. 4 down, 58 to go. AGHHH.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Reading the NRA proposal. Why am I not surprised.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324461604578193364201364432.html


The NRA should just save themselves a lot of time and just issue one press release that will be in effect until the end of time. It would read "no matter what the question is, the answer is 'more guns'."


----------



## Sonata

Thinking I'm going to take a few day breather from the forum, and internet in general. Just kind of depressing being on here right now, too much of a reminder  I'll be traveling for the Christmas anyway. And in the meantime I'll be able to focus on reading my piano books. Talk to you all soon, and I hope the holidays go well for everyone.


----------



## Cnote11

Happy Holidays, Sonata, and I hope that you have a lovely trip and feel more spirited very soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, *'Wikipedia doesn't need your money - so why does it keep pestering you?'*
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/20/cash_rich_wikipedia_chugging/


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching 'Niners (0) at Seahawks (7), 1st qtr. Should be a good one.

Updated first half: 'Hawks are on fire, leading 21 zip. The last TD due to a blocked FG return. That's a NFL rule that needsta be changed.

Game end update: It was not a good one. 'Niners were never in it. Blown out on a rainy evening. 42 - 13. That's an ouch.


----------



## neoshredder

Enjoying my 2 days off. It's been awhile since I had 2 days off. Good times while listening to Beethoven. Lots of listening opportunities.


----------



## Cnote11

Vaneyes said:


> Watching 'Niners (0) at Seahawks (7), 1st qtr. Should be a good one.
> 
> Updated first half: 'Hawks are on fire, leading 21 zip. The last TD due to a blocked FG return. That's a NFL rule that needsta be changed.
> 
> Game end update: It was not a good one. 'Niners were never in it. Blown out on a rainy evening. 42 - 13. That's an ouch.


Seattle has been quite the surprise this season. This was a very big game for them.


----------



## samurai

Their QB, Russell Wilson, is really looking like a keeper!


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> Their QB, Russell Wilson, is really looking like a keeper!


Aye... half the yards and attempts as Matthew Stafford but 4 more touchdowns. The Lions killed me this year.


----------



## samurai

Me too, CNote; I had high hopes that the Lions would be "right there" this year, finally!


----------



## TresPicos

Celebrating Christmas! :trp:


----------



## Kopachris

TresPicos said:


> Celebrating Christmas! :trp:


I'm un-stuffing my stocking right now. Because of our work schedules, Christmas is coming a day early for us. 

EDIT: And, oh my, what a stocking stuffer! A bottle of 2009 Ste. Chapelle Snake River Valley Riesling.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Kopachris said:


> I'm un-stuffing my stocking right now. Because of our work schedules, Christmas is coming a day early for us.


I understand this. When I was a very young toddler, my father worked on Christmas Day- and we took Christmas a day early at that time.

Right now- I'm at work- on break. It's beyond a skeleton-crew... and some of the folks who couldn't _schedule_ the day off have called in sick. Lucky we don't deal with anything that's all that time-critical...


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm supposed to be getting caught up on my backlog, but, shucks, it's Christmas Eve. The Scrooge in me is battling with Bob Cratchit.


----------



## Lunasong

Making deviled eggs as my contribution to tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lunasong said:


> Making deviled eggs as my contribution to tomorrow's dinner.


Yum! I love those things. Set one aside by the chimney for the Manx.


----------



## Cnote11

Ah... not feeling well. I nearly threw up a moment ago. I quite hope this passes with no consequence.


----------



## Cnote11

So much for that... in bed throwing up now.


----------



## samurai

Hey, CNote, Sorry to hear that you're having so much physical discomfort. Do you have any compazine or coca-cola syrup in the house for the nausea? Or perhaps some ginger ale at room temperature might help a bit. I do hope you feel better; perhaps it was something you ate earlier on which is not agreeing with you?


----------



## Cnote11

That is what I'm thinking is most likely the culprit. I only wish I had some ginger ale here to sip on, but alas it is not to be. Thank you for the kind words. I knew I should have been wary about some of the things people had brought to eat today. Oh, well... life goes on.


----------



## samurai

Sorry I do not live nearer to you; I'd bring you some ginger ale and some of my compazine as well. Just try and get some sleep--once the vomiting and nausea have passed--and hopefully you'll feel better in the morning. Sometimes it's best for that stuff to come out of us before we can feel better; unfortunate, but true.


----------



## Ravndal

sitting in the couch, watching forrest gump.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Getting some work out on Christmas and occasionally interupting to watch a really bad Star Trek fan film.


----------



## violadude

OPENING PRESENTS!

I don't really like the opening presents part. Don't get me wrong, I like getting presents. But the opening presents part of Christmas is so pressuring! I always get really nervous cause everyone is staring at me while I;m opening the present...and then I feel a lot of pressure to fake a big reaction, not that I'm not happy or grateful, but I'm pretty introverted and my feelings don't naturally manifest themselves in big huge physical gestures or expressions so I have to fake it to a degree.


----------



## neoshredder

Alcohol usually helps those gestures come out for me.  Though that could be bad as well. lol


----------



## Crudblud

I'm so glad I've been spending Christmas at home these past few years. In fact, today I realised that recent improvements in my mental health could well be linked to the fact that I've barely seen any of my family this year.


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> Sorry I do not live nearer to you; I'd bring you some ginger ale and some of my compazine as well. Just try and get some sleep--once the vomiting and nausea have passed--and hopefully you'll feel better in the morning. Sometimes it's best for that stuff to come out of us before we can feel better; unfortunate, but true.


Thanks Samurai. I agree and I dislike fighting it off because it only means it'll take longer to go away! I wasn't able to get to sleep until around 4 AM and got a few hours of sleep. I'm still feeling a bit sick, but I haven't thrown in since 4, although the my stomach has been killing me which, to me, has been worse than the throwing up! Blah.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> I'm so glad I've been spending Christmas at home these past few years. In fact, today I realised that recent improvements in my mental health could well be linked to the fact that I've barely seen any of my family this year.


I have great improvements in my mental health as well, related to mostly having distanced from a truly poisonous influence in my life and hopefully it is headed for permanence. I am all for better mental health!


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Alcohol usually helps those gestures come out for me.  Though that could be bad as well. lol


Lol, don't give him any ideas!


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Lol, don't give him any ideas!


Nah, I generally don't like getting drunk anymore after experiencing those first few times.


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> I have great improvements in my mental health as well, related to mostly having distanced from a truly poisonous influence in my life and hopefully it is headed for permanence. I am all for better mental health!


Does that mean that the Brahms pieces is going well?


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> Does that mean that the Brahms pieces is going well?


The Brahms pieces are behind schedule and I am just about to leave on a ski trip, but I am getting really into the 1st intermezzo and have my sites more honed on that one.


----------



## violadude

I'm feeling masochistic today, so I'm listening to Eric Hovind.


----------



## neoshredder

violadude said:


> Nah, I generally don't like getting drunk anymore after experiencing those first few times.


You don't think you can control yourself when drinking? I know it's odd to avoid people when drinking but it works for me. Even though I usually learned from mistakes in the past when drinking.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> You don't think you can control yourself when drinking? I know it's odd to avoid people when drinking but it works for me. Even though I usually learned from mistakes in the past when drinking.


It's not that. I just don't like the way it makes me feel. Last time I got drunk I felt like I couldn't think or interpret anything I was hearing or seeing very well and that feeling made me a bit unnerved.


----------



## neoshredder

I never thought like that when I was drinking. I crave nostalgia when I'm drinking. Going back to my favorite movies and cd's of the past. Mostly 80's stuff. 80's music and sometimes Baroque give me great euphoria when drinking. I've learned to stay in the house when drinking. I know that takes out half the fun but a must for me nowadays. Oh yeah. Having a big meal a few hours after drinking is always fun. Pizza especially as you can order in.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> I never thought like that when I was drinking. I crave nostalgia when I'm drinking. Going back to my favorite movies and cd's of the past. Mostly 80's stuff. 80's music and sometimes Baroque give me great euphoria when drinking. I've learned to stay in the house when drinking. I know that takes out half the fun but a must for me nowadays. Oh yeah. Having a big meal a few hours after drinking is always fun. Pizza especially as you can order in.


We must have an insanely different reaction to alcohol. Maybe it has to do with the fact that my Kidney's don't work well? And can't filter out the toxins in alcohol as well as other people's bodies?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> We must have an insanely different reaction to alcohol. Maybe it has to do with the fact that my Kidney's don't work well? And can't filter out the toxins in alcohol as well as other people's bodies?


I say no to alcohol......(partly because I'm 15 )


----------



## neoshredder

If you're smoking weed, maybe the combination is not a good one. THC stays in for a while.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> If you're smoking weed, maybe the combination is not a good one. THC stays in for a while.


I never smoked weed and drank. I only smoked weed the first time after the last time I drank alcohol.


----------



## neoshredder

So you've only smoked weed once? Did you inhale?


----------



## neoshredder

So yeah I won't be trying weed I guess. I don't want anything to effect by alcohol rush.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> So you've only smoked weed once? Did you inhale?


Well no. I've smoked weed multiple times by now. But I'm just saying that the first time I did it was after the last time I had alcohol.

I think I did lol. What exactly does that mean? I'm not up with smoking lingo. I know I accidentally took in flames the first time I did it and started choking haha.


----------



## neoshredder

One of the presidents mentioned he smoked weed but didn't inhale. lol I believe it was Bill Clinton.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Violadude smokes and drinks; Violadude is not cool anymore.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Violadude smokes and drinks; Violadude is not cool anymore.


But I don't drink anymore :'(


----------



## Ravndal

damn, you are a cautious bunch. afraid of smoking and drinking. and some of you are even musicians


----------



## violadude

I wish I had some weed right now. I have a headache.


----------



## Ravndal

didnt know it helped for headache... its almost a 100% cure against nausea.


----------



## Crudblud

I stopped smoking (tobacco, I'm not one of you 420BLAZEERRYDAY people) accidentally. That's the easiest way to do it, if you're consciously trying to stop then you won't without considerable effort, and it's my feeling that if you need to put that much effort in to it then you aren't yet ready to stop. I think the main point of contention was that it had started giving me really bad trapped wind, and I suppose subconsciously that combined with the increased heart rate and poor circulation and lack of energy until one day I just didn't have my morning cigarette (unintentionally) and it went on from there. I have great nostalgia for my first Marlboro, first Gitane and first Sobranie Black Russian, and the "good old days" of smoking in general, even the cigars, never did try a pipe but I suppose that's just as well, but the point is that's all it is: nostalgia, it's the same reason Paul McCartney is still able to make albums that turn a profit.


----------



## violadude

Ravndal said:


> didnt know it helped for headache... its almost a 100% cure against nausea.


It helps with my headaches...and nausea....and heartburn


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> I wish I had some weed right now. I have a headache.


I have that same wish occasionally. Haven't smoked since I was 6 years old. (Not a typo, long story, not going to get into it, so don't ask.) With my psychology, any mind-altering drugs could be either dangerous or enlightening. 

Currently about 6" of snow outside. Getting geared up for a nice, long hike. See you all in a few hours.


----------



## Ravndal

you could have said the exact same thing, without leaving us curious. this only tells me that you want to tell us why you smoked pot when you were 6 years old.


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> you could have said the exact same thing, without leaving us curious. this only tells me that you want to tell us why you smoked pot when you were 6 years old.


Just realized that if i would use the music i have written to my guitar. (since guitar is my natural instrument) on my orchestral music and learn to harmonize and develop it properly ,my orchestral music would sound 10x better than it sounds now.


----------



## Chrythes

Crudblud said:


> I stopped smoking (tobacco, I'm not one of you 420BLAZEERRYDAY people) accidentally. That's the easiest way to do it, if you're consciously trying to stop then you won't without considerable effort, and it's my feeling that if you need to put that much effort in to it then you aren't yet ready to stop. I think the main point of contention was that it had started giving me really bad trapped wind, and I suppose subconsciously that combined with the increased heart rate and poor circulation and lack of energy until one day I just didn't have my morning cigarette (unintentionally) and it went on from there. I have great nostalgia for my first Marlboro, first Gitane and first Sobranie Black Russian, and the "good old days" of smoking in general, even the cigars, never did try a pipe but I suppose that's just as well, but the point is that's all it is: nostalgia, it's the same reason Paul McCartney is still able to make albums that turn a profit.


Have you noticed any positive effects on your cognitive abilities, especially short-term memory?
I've been smoking for about 6 years and I've noticed my memory has become poorer, I've read that smoking can actually affect memory, but I'm not sure if 6 years of not heavy smoking can actually have that effect. But on the other hand I started smoking at the age of 16, so my my brain might have wired itself not as efficiently as it could have due to smoking. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

Chrythes said:


> Have you noticed any positive effects on your cognitive abilities, especially short-term memory?
> I've been smoking for about 6 years and I've noticed my memory has become poorer, I've read that smoking can actually affect memory, but I'm not sure if 6 years of not heavy smoking can actually have that effect. But on the other hand I started smoking at the age of 16, so my my brain might have wired itself not as efficiently as it could have due to smoking. :lol:


I've always had a really good memory, not photographic or anything, just really good. I started smoking when I was 15, so that was about seven years, and based on my experiences in that time I don't think it affects cognitive abilities per se, rather your general level of energy is decreased which may in turn cause difficulty concentrating or remembering things but I don't have any reason to believe that it affects those things directly.


----------



## jani

Learning this great song.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> But I don't drink anymore :'(


You're a drug addict.


----------



## Sonata

Watching "Golden Girls" season one on DVD  I now have the complete series, and am working my way through in order. I've seen each episode at least three times, and most five. Still, they never get old!


----------



## Chrythes

Crudblud said:


> I've always had a really good memory, not photographic or anything, just really good. I started smoking when I was 15, so that was about seven years, and based on my experiences in that time I don't think it affects cognitive abilities per se, rather your general level of energy is decreased which may in turn cause difficulty concentrating or remembering things but I don't have any reason to believe that it affects those things directly.


Then I envy you. Having a good memory can be a very good motivation for poetry, facts, reading, music and many other things. I guess I don't read poetry because I can't remember the poetic way in which the idea is presented. I can't remember a fact if I read it a week ago, which makes it somewhat pointless to even learn something because I forget it after a while. But this is not the point. Smoking might or might not have an effect on memory, either way it's a pointless habit.


----------



## samurai

Chrythes said:


> Then I envy you. Having a good memory can be a very good motivation for poetry, facts, reading, music and many other things. I guess I don't read poetry because I can't remember the poetic way in which the idea is presented. I can't remember a fact if I read it a week ago, which makes it somewhat pointless to even learn something because I forget it after a while. But this is not the point. Smoking might or might not have an effect on memory, either way it's a *pointless habit*.


Worse than pointless, it's a *deadly habit!*


----------



## Ravndal

Watching Arrested Development @ Netflix. Extremely funny show.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I guess I just have to practice. I have nothing else to do right now...


----------



## Ramako

Just finished listening to Beethoven and waiting for dinner. I don't want to start another quartet since I may have to stop half way through.


----------



## Sonata

Practicing on my piano, with Alfred's Adult course book, volume 1.

Feels so good to be able to say that!


----------



## jani

Watching one of the few Finnish Tv shows that is watched outside of Finland.
I 'm talking about Madventures, its a show were two guys called Riku&Tunna travel around the globe and display the local cultures+ Dirty secrets etc...
I just watched the tokyo episode and it was so extreme that i can't link it to this forum.
All i am going to say is that the people who live in tokyo have very little free time, so they use it on a pretty extreme ways.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading every single thread about Mahler there is to find on this forum.


----------



## neoshredder

Getting drunk.


----------



## Sonata

Catching up on forum chit-chat. "Auditioning" several different albums on iTunes, preparing to make the ever so difficult decision on which ones to get. My options:

1) Delain: We are the Others
2) Kamelot: Silverthorn
3) Cohoed & Cambria: Aftermath, the Ascension
4) Albeniz:Iberia/ Granados: Goyescas, pianist Alicia De Larrocha
5) Essential Delius 150 anniversary edition, 2 disc set
6) Dan Gibson Solitudes: Forest Cello

*sigh* tough choices. I want them all. Of the first three albums: I love all of these bands. The Albeniz/Granados set and the Delius are both double albums, and my intro to these composers so they'd be good value. The Forest Cello is unique in that it blends classically inspired instrumental music with nature sounds, which sounds really cool.

I'm thinking I'll cut the Coheed & Cambria album. It sounds good so far, but iTunes is over pricing it compared to Amazon. If I am patient for two months, I can just order it from there when my spending freeze is up.

Of the others, I think the Delius, Delain, and Kamelot are in. Delius is a great value at only 7.99. 

So really, it comes down to Forest Cello vs. Albeniz/Granados. One I get, one I don't for now. Well, tis a decision I won't make tonight!

ETA: Update: Love the Granados/Albeniz samples. Almost a done deal


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just been texting some friends....my cellist friend had too much red wine. Oh dear.


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> Catching up on forum chit-chat. "Auditioning" several different albums on iTunes, preparing to make the ever so difficult decision on which ones to get. My options:
> 
> 1) Delain: We are the Others
> 2) Kamelot: Silverthorn
> 3) Cohoed & Cambria: Aftermath, the Ascension
> 4) Albeniz:Iberia/ Granados: Goyescas, pianist Alicia De Larrocha
> 5) Essential Delius 150 anniversary edition, 2 disc set
> 6) Dan Gibson Solitudes: Forest Cello
> 
> *sigh* tough choices. I want them all. Of the first three albums: I love all of these bands. The Albeniz/Granados set and the Delius are both double albums, and my intro to these composers so they'd be good value. The Forest Cello is unique in that it blends classically inspired instrumental music with nature sounds, which sounds really cool.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll cut the Coheed & Cambria album. It sounds good so far, but iTunes is over pricing it compared to Amazon. If I am patient for two months, I can just order it from there when my spending freeze is up.
> 
> Of the others, I think the Delius, Delain, and Kamelot are in. Delius is a great value at only 7.99.
> 
> So really, it comes down to Forest Cello vs. Albeniz/Granados. One I get, one I don't for now. Well, tis a decision I won't make tonight!
> 
> ETA: Update: Love the Granados/Albeniz samples. Almost a done deal


I do remember Kamelot being pretty awesome, and the singer is Norwegian, and a friend of a friend.


----------



## Sonata

Ravndal said:


> I do remember Kamelot being pretty awesome, and the singer is Norwegian, and a friend of a friend.


Really? That's so cool! I love a bunch of bands out in Europe (I know the rest of Kamelot is American) But Lacuna Coil, Evergrey, Pain of Salvation, Within Temptation. Fantastic talent.


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I'm having my sleep pattern -which wasn't that good anyway- messed up good and proper by a cold. It's the kind that doesn't block up your nose so much as make you feel kind of weak.


----------



## PetrB

Waiting on a microwave meal, in a neighbor's flat (work-live artists' spaces - each resident's clutter is weirdly intriguing), ostensibly cat-sitting. (the cat is fine, if not a little bored.)


----------



## Flamme

belfastboy said:


> as u respond to this? what u doing? What's your environment like?


Got up washed my hair had my breakfast slowly drinking coffee listen to music think bout something...Have an old fashioned wooden desk all other furniture and curtains are old fashioned too desktop computer...


----------



## Ravndal

Happy new years all. For me 2013 started with a big bang. Big dinner with 15 friends, which evolved to something more throughout the night. Hope everyone else had a great night


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching bowl games. Wife, The Hunger Games.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravndal said:


> Happy new years all. For me 2013 started with a big bang. Big dinner with 15 friends, which evolved to something more throughout the night. Hope everyone else had a great night


Sounds good.

We had a most enjoyable smaller involvement/evolvement, but it was enough to finish two bottles of ice wine after dinner. Champagne was served before dinner, so it was the ice wine that brought in the New Year.

May everyone have a happy, healthy, and prosperous 2013.


----------



## Cnote11

Vaneyes said:


> Watching bowl games. Wife, The Hunger Games.


Watching bowl games will be my day as well.


----------



## Sonata

Getting ready to fill out some paper work for my job. Our company was bought out, so we'll all be "new hires" by the corporation in another week. Yay. In the meantime I will either continue listening to Haydn or sampling some Native American music. Not sure which yet.


----------



## Ravndal

First day at new job. I'm pretty excited.. and a bit sad, since the holidays are over..


----------



## Crudblud

I just finished writing a short story of about 3000 words. Well, I'm pretty tired, so I'm sure there are some things I'll be able to word better on review tomorrow, and probably some spelling mistakes to fix, but basically it is done.


----------



## Sonata

Ravndal said:


> First day at new job. I'm pretty excited.. and a bit sad, since the holidays are over..


Cool, what will you be doing there?


----------



## Flamme

Came back from the work eating a soup.....


----------



## clavichorder

Doing the staying up late thing again. Having bad judgement and being a victim of my addiction to some extent. But also, I had a lot on my mind.


----------



## Flamme

After a nap downloading ''American Horror Story Asylum'' first season...And drinking coffee and eating an apple cake


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> Cool, what will you be doing there?


Working at a elementary school


----------



## Ravndal

Flamme said:


> After a nap downloading ''American Horror Story Asylum'' first season...And drinking coffee and eating an apple cake


Great show! "The Asylum" is actually season 2. "Murder House" is season 1 

the asylum is probably the freakiest season ever. everything is so weird and horrifying.


----------



## Flamme

My mum is a teacher...But for kids till 4th grade...
Topic...Got to go out in the cold i dont wanna but have to...


----------



## Flamme

Ravndal said:


> Great show! "The Asylum" is actually season 2. "Murder House" is season 1
> 
> the asylum is probably the freakiest season ever. everything is so weird and horrifying.


Xaxa is there a great difference between two seasons?
I watched the second one i thought they both have asylum in their name...Downloading the first season now...
Topic...Eating popcorn...


----------



## Ravndal

they have nothing in common, except a couple of actors. two different stories


----------



## Flamme

> except a couple of actors


And location?


----------



## Cnote11

Flamme said:


> After a nap downloading ''American Horror Story Asylum'' first season...And drinking coffee and eating an apple cake


The skeleton of this scenario is what life is all about.


----------



## Flamme

Im pretty sceptical to anything New whetehr its music movies or literature but this one blowed me away...


----------



## Head_case

Just got home ...everyone else is back to work today, but I've been working over the holidays. Kind of terrible to have everyone back at work. I feel drained. 

Having a filter coffee and relaxing nibbling a few wafers. I've finally got a copy of Francois Jullien's 'Les Transformations silencieuses' which I've been aching to read.


----------



## Ravndal

A friend comes over after work tomorrow, so i have to get up early and practice the piano a couple of hours before work. Going to be though!


----------



## Vaneyes

Waiting for the *Sugar Bowl* game--Louisville vs Florida. Last I looked, the latter were 14 pt. faves. They should cover...though I wouldn't mind seeing Louisville knock the snot out of them. Teach the Gators a li'l comeuppance, since they've started that swagger stuff again. No, no, that was Swaggert, as in, "Forgive me Lord, for I have sinned." From a couple of States away.

The bowls are like water torture now. One a day. Drip, drip, drip.


----------



## Vaneyes

2nd qtr., Louisville 14 - 3.


----------



## Cnote11

Quite enjoyable indeed, Vaneyes. 30-10.


----------



## Cnote11

I started packing today. This shouldn't take long as I don't own anything. I basically finished in 10 minutes.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I started packing today. This shouldn't take long as I don't own anything. I basically finished in 10 minutes.


Good luck! I really detest packing usually, so its good it was easy. Do you move very shortly now?


----------



## Meaghan

Ravndal said:


> Working at a elementary school


Cool! If I get accepted to the program I applied to (I find out in 5 days; eek!), I might be doing the same thing next year.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> Good luck! I really detest packing usually, so its good it was easy. Do you move very shortly now?


Yup, in 4 days. I don't mind packing, simply because as stated, I don't have anything to pack! I do have a lot of books, but I am not taking them with me for the time being.

It is 5 AM and I am still up. I will join you with the bad habit, clavi.


----------



## Cnote11

I used to think that this side of the forum was the politically charged one and the music section was the place to go to escape from it all, but I feel quite differently these days.


----------



## violadude

I'm really frustrated right now. I know this is going to sound like a stupid first world problem, but why the **** is music so ****** ********** expensive all the time 

It's seriously one of the only things in life, essentials aside, that I truly care about owning.


----------



## Flamme

Back from the work preparing for lunch fries on menu...


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> Good luck! I really detest packing usually, so its good it was easy. Do you move very shortly now?


An old adage for trip packing...pack, then leave half of it at home.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cnote11 said:


> Quite enjoyable indeed, Vaneyes. 30-10.


Louisville 33 - 23 Final. No. 21 beats No. 3. Hmmmm.


----------



## Cnote11

Vaneyes said:


> Louisville 33 - 23 Final. No. 21 beats No. 3. Hmmmm.


I've been saying that Florida was overrated all season. I can't believe there were talks of them being in the National Championship earlier in the year. It is a shame that my team, The Ohio State Buckeyes, are ineligible for a bowl this year. Instead, I get to watch the pitiful Big Ten teams try to win a bowl game.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm going to miss the National Championship game because I'll be travelling. If the WiFi is working on the bus, I will probably attempt to at least listen to the game.


----------



## Vaneyes

In tonight's Fiesta Bowl, I'll take K-State and 8 points.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cnote11 said:


> I've been saying that Florida was overrated all season. I can't believe there were talks of them being in the National Championship earlier in the year. It is a shame that my team, The Ohio State Buckeyes, are ineligible for a bowl this year. Instead, I get to watch the pitiful Big Ten teams try to win a bowl game.


I think the QBs for Florida and Florida State held their teams back. Things have to improve in that department or there'll be no sniff of a NC.

Speaking of NCs, I think Alabama will win, but I'll be taking the Domers with 9.5 points.


----------



## cwarchc

Just been speaking to my mum
She had a fall on new years eve, spent the last few days in hospital
She's in her 80's and was dancing (no alcohol was involved) but fell and has broken her pelvis
I'm worried about her, due to her age and the fact that she has to stay immobile now?


----------



## EricABQ

Getting my a$$ kicked by my stepdaughter in Words With Friends.

I don't know why I even bother with this game.


----------



## belfastboy

broken pelvis - in her 80"s I'd worry


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Vaneyes

Learning who the fast food sodium leaders are.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/04/health/gallery/fast-food-worst-sodium-meals/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## neoshredder

Getting drunk. Listening to Big 80's Metal Radio. They go together so well.


----------



## cwarchc

belfastboy said:


> broken pelvis - in her 80"s I'd worry


Hi Sean, Good to see you back
Yes it's a worry.
She's a tough old boot, but age has a way of causing it's own issues


----------



## Flamme

Back from the work finished my home made pizza listening to music and looking at the flooding rain outside..


----------



## Head_case

Trying to learn flutter tonguing and rolling my rrrr's. 

I think I've swallowed it.


----------



## Ravndal

I love saturdays. Wake up at 11 am, grind some coffee beans and press it with a coffee percolator(?), make breakfast - lie in bed and watch a couple episodes or continue reading. Then practice the piano as long as i want to, on and off 










Life is good


----------



## Head_case

I love most days. This is a day, I have never seen before. Since it only comes once, I look forward to it.

That's a cafetière or coffee press. A percolator is rather old fashioned and kind of died out although they are still sold.

I like the stove version of the cafetiere: the coffee is forced-pressured filtered by hot pressurised boiling water (hotter than a cafetiere can offer). It means the ground is not forced to stew, which will bring out the risk of bitterness in coffee:










These aren't much more expensive than cafetieres...but they do work best on gas stoves.

For those who don't like strong pressurised coffee like this (sumiyaki style), there is always the gentle muslin filter method:










This produces one of the smoothest cups of coffee you'll ever taste. It uses the pressure filtration principle, however filters through muslin cloth, which is more fine than the metal filter of the stove or cafetiere type presses.

Either of these make decent coffee without those 'orrible little automated Gaggias which are designer chic overpriced zhit coffee makers. For the cost of a yuppie Gaggia, I prefer the traditional hand press, which generates greater force to pressurise the coffee, and can be controlled by hand:










Expensive, but once you taste a cup, coffee doesn't get any better than this


----------



## Flamme

I guess we can allow some hedonism from time to time...I also listen to some klavier and drink some very sweet coffee..


----------



## Head_case

Hedonism?! 

That is my everyday bourgeois drink! :lol:

Wasn't it Aristotle who said that man seeks out pleasure in life, whether that be through entertainment, studying, research, or work. Once we stop seeking pleasure, then we're dead. 

I find sweet coffee impossible to drink.


----------



## Ravndal

You are quite the barista!

I'm not a big fan of sweet coffee myself, or any other kind of additive.


----------



## Flamme

I drink it semi sweet but my sister likes it very sweet and she made me


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm listening to the long bird-like flute solo at the beginning of this mvmt. over and over. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Head_case

Ravndal said:


> You are quite the barista!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of sweet coffee myself, or any other kind of additive.


Well I used to be lol.

Thankfully those student days are over. If it was bad working extreme hours and studying in between, serving snooty cafe people with lots of money was made much work by working for a mean boss for slave pay 

Nowadays, baristas don't understand how to hand press coffee. They go on expensive training courses to push an a button on an automated coffee maker like those crappy overpriced and underwelming tasting Simoncelli industrial monsters lol.


----------



## Head_case

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm listening to the long bird-like flute solo at the beginning of this mvmt. over and over. <3 <3 <3 <3


It's really beautiful.

But why did the intro have to end :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Finished watching first two episodes of American Horror Story first season...Worth watching definitely...


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm listening to the long bird-like flute solo at the beginning of this mvmt. over and over. <3 <3 <3 <3


Pretty cool i love all the ups and downs
Picture is eye catching too...


----------



## Praeludium

Trying to find the energy to practice. It's 1:30 AM.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Praeludium said:


> Trying to find the energy to practice. It's 1:30 AM.


Nothing like practicing by the light of the moon...


----------



## Chrythes

I've just drank about a liter of coffee and I think I am dying.


----------



## Kopachris

Waiting for this Hotel Extranet page to load so I can put these reservation confirmations in.


----------



## Flamme

Came back from work drinking beer


----------



## Head_case

Kopachris said:


> Waiting for this Hotel Extranet page to load so I can put these reservation confirmations in.


Check out the receptionists lol


----------



## Ravndal

i wish i lived here http://www.finn.no/finn/realestate/homes/object?finnkode=38449434&sort=3&areaId=20507


----------



## Flamme

Mmm some stretching work out...


----------



## Flamme

Peeling an orange...Mmm...Aroma...Listening to fireworks outside cause i ts a orthodox Christmas here...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've made a new TC group!

Join my Russian Composers Fan Club! I'm gonna do a long term Russian music blog there, besides other things. Join to learn, share, chat, whatever.


----------



## ArtMusic

Watching my favourite sci-fi movie series. Right now _Transformers, Revenge of the Fallen_.


----------



## Flamme

Mmm lion has awaken roaring lol


----------



## Praeludium

Watching a documentary about wannabe child stars.

Do I really need to say that my faith in humanity is dropping _again_ ? q:
On the other hand, I now feel like I'm an intelligent person haha

edit : what I think is stupid is that they seemingly just go to Hollywood and wait for the opportunity to come. I would have thought someone who wants to be an actor/actress would study very hard a lot of subject, including acting of course. But peoples just want to get famous. Argh. It's the same in France and in most (at least) occidental countries of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

Beware of tho$e big coffee contraption$. Your coffee ju$t went from $$, to $$$$$$.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching pro golf from Hawaii, before the Domers and Tide's kick-off. I dislike the Domers, but I'll take them and the points (9.5) in this game.


----------



## Vaneyes

ND 0 - 21, beginning of 2nd Qtr. So, they were #1 pretenders?


----------



## Vaneyes

ND 14 - 42. Once again in modern times, they prove to be esteemed pretenders. Congrats to 'Bama! 

Now, should we all just wait 'til 'Bama's Coach $atan scurries to the NFL, prior to any NCAA sanctions?


----------



## Ramako

Just got an advert on Facebook for a hypnotist.



> Nothing changes lives faster than hypnosis. Contact me to take control of your life now.


----------



## Flamme

Hypnosis can do Wonders...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Beware of tho$e big coffee contraption$. Your coffee ju$t went from $$, to $$$$$$.


Still cheaper than alcohol lol


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> Still cheaper than alcohol lol


No it isn't. That's the sad thing.


----------



## Head_case

Err....your tax rates for alcohol are very low in the USA compared to Yurop then?!

What am I doing right now?

Pondering a new marketing strategy for exquisite gourmet coffee (which will be more expensive than alcohol..)

Following the famous elephant poo coffee:

http://www.kvue.com/news/50-coffee-from-beans-passed-by-elephants-183059851.html

(waiting for an elephant to do a dump after eating coffee beans is not as easy as milking a cow for milk....) which has hit around US$500 a kilo or $50 a cup, I was thinking....in a country like Wales (UK, not Antartica :lol:










Yes...the sheep outnumber people. Since the civet (ocelot) cat can eat coffee fruit to extract the beans, perhaps the Welsh government could invest in 'sheep coffee' and use the population of sheep to produce coffee and outstrip Columbia in the world coffee stakes?

Far easier than convincing the Welsh populace to vote Quebecois and go separate, all the Welsh separatist government Plaid Cymru need to do, is convince the sheep to eat the coffee fruit and then they can easily separate the digested beans from the fields. Easy!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about who's dating James Holmes.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/taylor-swift-now-dating-james-holmes,30830/


----------



## drpraetorus

I have discovered a new way to waste time. It's called Minecraft.


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> Just got an advert on Facebook for a hypnotist.


I went to a hypnosis clinic once. I was very fascinated but I am not sure if anything really happened as a result. This was in 9th grade of high school. It was hoped that it would address depression, social, and academic issues, but instead I decided that I wanted to enhance my intelligence. Those were the days...


----------



## Vaneyes

What you doing right now?

Me reading that "Wally World" will attend a gun violence task force meeting.

http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/09/news/companies/walmart-gun-debate-biden/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Flamme

Drinking nice cherry tea


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> I went to a hypnosis clinic once. I was very fascinated but I am not sure if anything really happened as a result. This was in 9th grade of high school. It was hoped that it would address depression, social, and academic issues, but instead I decided that I wanted to enhance my intelligence. Those were the days...


I was once hypnotised by a schoolfellow who was learning it, sort of as a joke but also out of curiosity: it actually worked. But it was much less creepy than that advert.


----------



## Ramako

drpraetorus said:


> I have discovered a new way to waste time. It's called Minecraft.


I actually just stopped paying for a server I was hiring for a few friends and myself. Not only was the time wasted, but I have now lost all there was to show for it as well


----------



## Flamme

I think masters of the Art from secret agencies made things one SANE mind cannot bare to think of let alone believe as possible...


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> I actually just stopped paying for a server I was hiring for a few friends and myself. Not only was the time wasted, but I have now lost all there was to show for it as well


I thought Minecraft saved maps locally.


----------



## violadude

Watching Alex Jones yell at Piers Morgan about guns and red coats and sharks and chimpanzees dancing on pin needles?...... :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> Watching Alex Jones yell at Piers Morgan about guns and red coats and sharks and chimpanzees dancing on pin needles?...... :lol:


Larry Pratt last night was precious viewing, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Looking at NFL Playoff Matchups.

Denver over Baltimore (A bettor taking Baltimore and 9.5 points might be a good play, though Broncos should win.)

Green Bay over SF (I like both teams, but I think SF has lost some early season prowess.)

Seattle over Atlanta (Seahawks vs Falcons. Which would likely win in the animal kingdom? Anyway, the former continue to be the hottest team. Wouldn't bet against them...they'll find a way to get it done.)

New England over Houston (Disliking 'The Brady Bunch', I wouldn't mind a Texans win. Their bettors are tempted with 9.5 points)


----------



## Cnote11

I'm going to root for Baltimore, San Francisco, and Houston. The Seattle against Atlanta is a toss up... I wouldn't mind seeing either team win. I would like Baltimore to win for Ray Lewis going away; San Francisco winning would be a big year for that city; Seattle would be quite the story; Atlanta is an enjoyable team to watch, and I feel the same way about Houston. New England, Denver, and Green Bay can go away.


----------



## Vaneyes

Looking at new gadgets unveiled at this year's CES show. The Table Touch ordering item would rid you of annoying servers, but it would also put too many good people out of work. Worker reduction is what I dislike the most from "advanced technology".

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/09/tech/gallery/ces-gadgets/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## emiellucifuge

How about we do some population reduction to compensate?


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of *Leap Motion*. Welcome again to the future.

http://readwrite.com/2012/12/24/is-this-the-hottest-tech-company-of-2013


----------



## Vaneyes

emiellucifuge said:


> How about we do some population reduction to compensate?


Trusting that you're speaking of family planning, rather than more genocide.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of one expen$ive plate of pasta.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/pay-2-013-plate-pasta-article-1.1238163


----------



## SiegendesLicht

emiellucifuge said:


> How about we do some population reduction to compensate?


If anyone needs population reduction, it is not us, the Western countries are already below reproduction level.


----------



## Flamme

Came back from my friends office helped him a bit drinking beer waiting for pizza from the oven...


----------



## EricABQ

I took the under in the Bronco/Raven game. 

That didn't work out for me very well.


----------



## BurningDesire

posting on an internet forum :3


----------



## Turangalîla

Calculus homework. Yippy skippy...


----------



## Ravndal

Annoyingly a bit hungover!


----------



## Vaneyes

Cnote11 said:


> I'm going to root for Baltimore, San Francisco, and Houston. The Seattle against Atlanta is a toss up... I wouldn't mind seeing either team win. I would like Baltimore to win for Ray Lewis going away; San Francisco winning would be a big year for that city; Seattle would be quite the story; Atlanta is an enjoyable team to watch, and I feel the same way about Houston. New England, Denver, and Green Bay can go away.


Good picks with Balt. and SF.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of the death of a brilliant and too-troubled young man. R.I.P. Aaron Swartz.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-0113-aaron-swartz-20130113,0,5232490.story


----------



## Cnote11

Vaneyes said:


> Good picks with Balt. and SF.


I'm sad I had to miss the games. From the look of the scores, they looked like they were exciting ones.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cnote11 said:


> I'm sad I had to miss the games. From the look of the scores, they looked like they were exciting ones.


Entertaining. Some concern for lack of defense.

Seattle, 0 - 10 2nd Qtr., is beginning like last week.

Update: 3rd Qtr, zip - 20. Point of no return, I suspect.

Update II: 28 - 27. Well excuse me. Looks like another patented Seattle comeback, with seconds left. The Atlanta fans look disconsolate...hoping for a FG.

Atlanta's 49-yarder splits the uprights. They win 30 - 28. Their fans are happy again. And I'm 0 fer3.


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Reading of the death of a brilliant and too-troubled young man. R.I.P. Aaron Swartz.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-0113-aaron-swartz-20130113,0,5232490.story


Really sorry to read this. I can only imagine the turmoil he had to face alone in the face of so many allegations on the national press.

Society barely spares a thought for the falsely accused, and just the publicity and media pressure can make anyone crack.

I recalled this murder in the news....strangely it resurfaced just last year:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...collapse-30m-police-corruption-trial-box.html

http://obiterj.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/justice-denied-greatest-scandal-bbc.html

Sometimes I wish there was an exit button, different from Aaron Swartz's, from the injustice of society that doesn't involve migrating to a desert island.


----------



## emiellucifuge

In Holland the names of the accused are kept secret. Newspapers and the media can only say their first name and an initial.


----------



## EricABQ

As a lifelong Seahawks fan, that was a total gut punch of a loss. 

I would have rather just seen Atlanta add to their 20 to 0 lead and just blow them out. Would have been easier to take than what actually happened.


----------



## Flamme

Dirty talk with some chick


----------



## Manxfeeder

emiellucifuge said:


> In Holland the names of the accused are kept secret. Newspapers and the media can only say their first name and an initial.


For the life of me, I don't understand why the U.S. doesn't do that. And they have the gall to say you're innocent until proven guilty. It's an outright travesty.


----------



## EricABQ

And, to make matters worse, I'm in a betting pool at work where we randomly drew bets based on point spreads. I drew Atlanta - 2.5. So, not only did my team lose in horribly painful fashion, they didn't lose by enough to help me win the pool.


----------



## Vaneyes

Intermittently watching Golden Globes Red Carpet, Australian (Tennis) Open, Sony (Golf) Open, and Houston down 10 with 5 min. to go.


----------



## violadude

I don't understand sports.


----------



## EricABQ

violadude said:


> I don't understand sports.


Well, if you are from Washington all you need to understand is that sports will invariably bring pain and disappointment.


----------



## clavichorder

Looking at restaurant reviews online. I am looking to suggest a place for my family to go tonight, since they seem willing to take that suggestion. And I just realized something. I am almost more hurt and infuriated when a critic posts something negative about a restaurant I really enjoyed, than when someone says that about a piece of classical music I really enjoyed. There is an excellent Pho restaurant and another excellent authentic Mexican breakfast place in my area, and still a number of people will say things like, "its nothing special, typical of that kind of cuisine" when I had just the opposite experience. I felt like I knew typical and these places were unique and a cut above. Wonder why it gets me like that though?


----------



## clavichorder

EricABQ said:


> Well, if you are from Washington all you need to understand is that sports will invariably bring pain and disappointment.


Hey, the Sonics were pretty hot back in the early '90s, except they had to have the Bulls to play against...And lately, yes it is pretty slim pickings.


----------



## EricABQ

clavichorder said:


> Hey, the Sonics were pretty hot back in the early '90s, except they had to have the Bulls to play against...And lately, yes it is pretty slim pickings.


I'm actually old enough to remember the Sonics' 1979 championship.

Of course, now the Sonics don't even exist anymore, just adding to the misery of Washington sports.


----------



## ArtMusic

I'm eating fried chicken right now. My favourite.


----------



## violadude

EricABQ said:


> Well, if you are from Washington all you need to understand is that sports will invariably bring pain and disappointment.


I'm not in pain.


----------



## EricABQ

violadude said:


> I'm not in pain.


Only because you don't care about sports.

Which makes you the wise one.


----------



## violadude

EricABQ said:


> Only because you don't care about sports.
> 
> Which makes you the wise one.


Oh  Thanks!


----------



## Sonata

Getting ready to hop on the piano to work on "Canon in D" Very excited to work on this piece. My husband's been playing some of it and the sound fills our house so beautifully. It will probably get beyond my level very soon, but at least I can try the first few measures when it's slow.



EricABQ said:


> Well, if you are from Washington all you need to understand is that sports will invariably bring pain and disappointment.


Seriously, how have the Capitals not won a Cup yet?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A sort of Blues in Bm vamp in versions from acoustic to lots of electronic effects , I call it number 78 (just because that's the number my harddisk gave it)

"I dream of instruments obedient to my thought and which with their contribution of a whole new world of unsuspected sounds, will lend themselves to the exigencies of my inner rhythm"


----------



## cwarchc

Surfing TC
With a glass of single malt
Listening to one of my favourite cellists, Seeli Toivio, play Liszt Liebestraum
Pure Bliss


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have just gone for a walk in the park. This:









is how it looks outside, except that it's dark right now. Now I am having a cup of hot tea.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching Australian Open tennis broadcast.


----------



## Flamme

Finished vacuuming shaking linens and brushing the dust away clean house a nice touch...


----------



## Ramako

Crudblud said:


> I thought Minecraft saved maps locally.


Umm... I don't know? I may have a look for that...

Sorry for the delay too...


----------



## clavichorder

I just had the sensation of tasting string cheese in my mouth, not a concrete sensation so much a subtle thing that prompted a recollection of its flavor. Most here probably don't know I never eat cheese, cannot stand the taste of it and probably haven't knowingly consumed it in many years. Least of all string cheese. I recall its taste as a small child. I remember as a child under 6 years old, for whatever reason, trying cheese different times and so I remember what it tastes like. Weird that I remember it all of the sudden. 

Is this a sign that I need to take better care of my mouth? Possibly.


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> Watching Australian Open tennis broadcast.


I dont really follow the ''white sport'' although we have a fine horse in that race Đoković anything interesting on that tournament?


----------



## Ravndal

eating breakfast


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> I just had the sensation of tasting string cheese in my mouth, not a concrete sensation so much a subtle thing that prompted a recollection of its flavor. Most here probably don't know I never eat cheese, cannot stand the taste of it and probably haven't knowingly consumed it in many years. Least of all string cheese. I recall its taste as a small child. I remember as a child under 6 years old, for whatever reason, trying cheese different times and so I remember what it tastes like. Weird that I remember it all of the sudden.
> 
> Is this a sign that I need to take better care of my mouth? Possibly.


Well dude nothng evr goes away permanently...Its all stashed in some secret corner of or mind waiting a call to emerge...
Mym mum also doesnt eat cheese nor he drinks milk...


----------



## EricABQ

Listening to both of my office mates coughing, sneezing, and just generally sounding like they are about to die.

It is going to be a very, very, very, long day.


----------



## Flamme

Lol cold outside hot and dry air inside does such things to people...
Topic...
Eating some onion pepper crackers


----------



## Vaneyes

Trying to decide what to do next.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading somebody's LiveJournal blog, mostly consisting of stories about the "pleasures" of life in the Soviet Union. Makes me very happy I've never really had to live at that time and very sorry for those who did.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> I just had the sensation of tasting string cheese in my mouth, not a concrete sensation so much a subtle thing that prompted a recollection of its flavor. Most here probably don't know I never eat cheese, cannot stand the taste of it and probably haven't knowingly consumed it in many years. Least of all string cheese. I recall its taste as a small child. I remember as a child under 6 years old, for whatever reason, trying cheese different times and so I remember what it tastes like. Weird that I remember it all of the sudden.
> 
> Is this a sign that I need to take better care of my mouth? Possibly.


It's a sign that after you've been to the dentist, you should either start reading Marcel Proust, or that you will enjoy reading Proust's A la recherche du temps perdu.


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Trying to decide what to do next.


I'm trying to remember what I was doing before.


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> It's a sign that after you've been to the dentist, you should either start reading Marcel Proust, or that you will enjoy reading Proust's A la recherche du temps perdu.


Seriously though, despite never having read him, I have had so many instances in my life like that madeleine cookie thing in his super super long novel...

More seriously, maybe I will.


----------



## Ramako

I think I will make myself a cup of tea, and then before going to sleep finish my composition for tomorrow's tutorial. It will be trite, but I want to see my tutor's face when I play it! :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading matchups for NFL Conference Championships.

SF @ Atlanta - The Falcons dream year will come to an end. I'll take Niners, and give 4 pts.

Baltimore @ NE - Flacco (Happy Birthday, 28) will stuff Brady and go to the next level of his career. I'll take Ravens, and get 9 pts.


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> I'm trying to remember what I was doing before.


That, too.


----------



## clavichorder

I am conducting shady business.


----------



## Ramako

Finished my composition. Not only is it trite, but it's not very good, but I don't really care anyway as it is just an exercise. It's probably beyond saving.


----------



## Sonata

Planning on taking a bath, and perhaps having an amaretto sour. I need to relax from this tremendously stressful month.


----------



## Ravndal

Watching miss marple. After that im going to fall asleep with a piano concerto. Been doing this everyday this week.


----------



## Flamme

Mada myself an sammich listening to Mr Furtwangler
Why we dont have the Winter smileys like on some other forums?


----------



## Ramako

It is snowing outside, and the snow is lying! This is quite unusual for our little island kingdom.

I am also very hungry, but will have to go out to get some food. Oh well, sacrifices must be made...


----------



## Flamme

Yes i see from my friends profiles on FB that it is snowing and people are in a state of shock lol


----------



## Flamme

Shaved myself...I l ike to grow beard but in the same time i like smoothness and smell of aftershave on my chics...


----------



## Ramako

Flamme said:


> Yes i see from my friends profiles on FB that it is snowing and people are in a state of shock lol


Well my collection (exam) has been delayed because of the snow. Unfortunately I'll still need to do it, probably next week.


----------



## jani

I have been listening to audioi's from napoleon hills books that i found from YT, i have always been a positive thinker but his books inspired to me to take it to new level! How do i see the effects at the moment?
Usually i would be very tired now because its friday and i sleep 4-5h on work days, but now that i have kept my mind more positive and active and now i feel much energetic etc...


----------



## Flamme

Ramako said:


> Well my collection (exam) has been delayed because of the snow. Unfortunately I'll still need to do it, probably next week.


Well i thought you Nordern man are more used to harsh conditions than we from continental climate???
Topic...
I feel like im on needles a bit nervous cause i dont have clarification of some things...


----------



## Ramako

Flamme said:


> Well i thought you Nordern man are more used to harsh conditions than we from continental climate???


Hehe, at the sign of the smallest snowflake London grounds to a halt, all the flights at Heathrow are cancelled etc. Northern we may be, but the only harsh conditions we are used to is a persistent drizzle of medium strength.


----------



## Flamme

So i see...We here have very hot summers and very cold winters...


----------



## Crudblud

Southerners are softies when it comes to the weather, in my experience.


----------



## Flamme

Well we are somewhere i n the middle...I dont like humidity after long rains or wet snow...It goes from the deep grounds through your skin flesh and bones...Brr 
Topic...Waiting to water warm up for shower


----------



## Head_case

Flamme said:


> Shaved myself...I l ike to grow beard but in the same time i like smoothness and smell of aftershave on my chics...


I was going to say something but I'd better not since it's really too fowl


----------



## Flamme

Oh dear
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fowl
Topic...''When the musics over, turn out the light''


----------



## Weston

Feeling guilty for not doing work I should be doing, but now I am too tired. I'll have to get an early start in the morning. No excuses!


----------



## clavichorder

Weston said:


> Feeling guilty for not doing work I should be doing, but now I am too tired. I'll have to get an early start in the morning. No excuses!


Sounds familiar. I'm just about swallowed up by that guilt right now and somehow still slightly indifferent without trying. Why?


----------



## jani

Since i bought a new laptop last weekend and it has a HD camera built it in i decided to record one of my daily guitar improvisations.

DON'T WORRY THERE IS NO OVERDRIVE/distortion on the tone!
I USED A CLEAN TONE!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'll figure out something to do before I practice. Practicing has been going great, I smashed Chant de Linos by Jolivet last night.  I might just do some packing or play a game, then practice more. I go back to college in 2 days I hope.

Then the madness shall begin...
Also, continuing the confused stance between me and my dear guy, hoping for a change, for better or for worse, there needs to be a change...


----------



## Mesa

Either going fashionably mad or becoming a god.


----------



## Ramako

Some people in a room nearby are watching a film with the volume high enough so that it is distracting me from wasting time, but too low for me to follow it. Very annoying.

What's worse, I can't go and complain to them because they can probably hear me when I play classical music.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> Some people in a room nearby are watching a film with the volume high enough so that it is distracting me from wasting time, but too low for me to follow it. Very annoying.
> 
> What's worse, I can't go and complain to them because they can probably hear me when I play classical music.


Step one find all speakers& Speaker cabinets/amps you have
Step two connect them
Step three connect the system to your computer
Step four adjust all your volume settings to max'
And the finishing touch, BLAST THE FIRST MOVEMENT OF BEETHOVENS FIFTH SYMPHONY!!!


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Step one find all speakers& Speaker cabinets/amps you have
> Step two connect them
> Step three connect the system to your computer
> Step four adjust all your volume settings to one'
> And the finishing touch, BLAST THE FIRST MOVEMENT OF BEETHOVENS FIFTH SYMPHONY!!!


Haha I think I am unpopular enough without declaring war!

Meanwhile, Ramako looks at his speakers thoughtfully, an evil smile spreading across his face...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> Step one find all speakers& Speaker cabinets/amps you have
> Step two connect them
> Step three connect the system to your computer
> Step four adjust all your volume settings to max'
> And the finishing touch, BLAST THE FIRST MOVEMENT OF BEETHOVENS FIFTH SYMPHONY!!!


Yeah! Let your neighbors enjoy some REAL music! The prelude to "Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg" is a good one too.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> Haha I think I am unpopular enough without declaring war!
> 
> Meanwhile, Ramako looks at his speakers thoughtfully, an evil smile spreading across his face...


You should also consider wagners ride of the valkyries or Pendereckis Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima.


----------



## Flamme

C ame back from outside cold and humid eating pizza


----------



## Ramako

An update: the film now seems to involve some classical music. It sounds like a piano quartet or something - I don't know it but its a definite improvement. Although it has stopped now... I think someone was murdered by the sound of it. Never mind...


----------



## Flamme

Lol you will have what to listen when it comes to Those scenes


----------



## Mesa

jani said:


> You should also consider wagners ride of the valkyries or Pendereckis Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima.


Prepare to be offended:





Tolerate the whole thing and i'll be impressed. Enormous SebastiAn fan, but there's art and there's taking the frigging ****. Still, unparalleled neighbour bothering powers.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What am I doing... wight now?

Cuwentwy twying to type wike dis fo' a wong as I can, befo' I get bowed.

I'm awaiting da Wavens AFC footbaw game which is tonight. I'w need to make suwe to pwactice fwute befo' den...

ut:


----------



## Flamme

Oo it doesnt get kuter than this...


----------



## Flamme

Listening to the traffic from an open window doing some push ups...


----------



## cwarchc

Just finished updating my website


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just spent a few hours wandering through the snowy woods (and regretting I had not taken my camera with me), had a nice hot bath, made me a cup of tea and am now drinking it and chatting online.


----------



## Flamme

Making tea...


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> Southerners are softies when it comes to the weather, in my experience.


I dunno. I give 'em some slack with 'canes 'n tornadoes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Update re Jan 16 post -

"SF @ Atlanta - The Falcons dream year will come to an end. I'll take Niners, and give 4 pts.

Baltimore @ NE - Flacco (Happy Birthday, 28) will stuff Brady and go to the next level of his career. I'll take Ravens, and get 9 pts."


SF beat Atl. 28 - 24. They're on to the SB in New Orleans (Feb. 3), or perhaps better pronounced, Nawlins.

Spread for the second game is now 7.5, which of course is indicative some serious Ravens betting in the past four days. I liked the 9. Not so much, 7.5.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Update re Jan 16 post -
> 
> "SF @ Atlanta - The Falcons dream year will come to an end. I'll take Niners, and give 4 pts.
> 
> Baltimore @ NE - Flacco (Happy Birthday, 28) will stuff Brady and go to the next level of his career. I'll take Ravens, and get 9 pts."
> 
> SF beat Atl. 28 - 24. They're on to the SB in New Orleans (Feb. 3), or perhaps better pronounced, Nawlins.
> 
> Spread for the second game is now 7.5, which of course is indicative some serious Ravens betting in the past four days. I liked the 9. Not so much, 7.5.


I took both of those bets as well. In addition, I also had the over 48.5 in the SF/ATL game, but missed by taking the over 50.5 in the BALT/NE game.

So, I went 3 and 1.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading three poems by 2013 Inauguration Poet, Richard Blanco.

http://www.post-gazette.com/stories...oems-by-richard-blanco-inaugural-poet-671241/


----------



## Ramako

Avoiding writing the draft to this annoying composition. Better get back to it...


----------



## Ramako

Just finished writing thank you letters to people I barely know, or don't know at all. I find it far more stressful than I should.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just finished watch the Humpty Doo races


__
https://flic.kr/p/4496034340


----------



## Crudblud

Started work on a new project, the one I was looking at earlier is just too complicated for me right now. I also started work on a couple of new short proses.


----------



## clavichorder

Listening to the 2nd mvt. of Brahms's 1st string sextet on turntablefm. Nobody else is there to here me play it, but I enjoy myself still because the piece is just that good.


----------



## Mesa

Indulging in the primitive joy of idle Googling.

"Rihanna"
About 450,000,000 results (0.21 seconds)

"Beethoven"
About 82,200,000 results (0.23 seconds)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading a friend's (a student of German who speaks that language better than his own) impassioned description of his impressions of Wagner's Ring after his first listen. Looks like I have helped him to convert to Wagnerism too


----------



## violadude

SiegendesLicht said:


> Reading a friend's (a student of German who speaks that language better than his own) impassioned description of his impressions of Wagner's Ring after his first listen. Looks like I have helped him to convert to Wagnerism too


Just what we need.


----------



## Oldboy

I'm exactly 1097 words into a 1500 word essay on government dominance within a liberal democracy. Fun fun fun!


----------



## Ramako

I have emailed my tutor to ask for the deadline for this composition to be put back: I just don't think I can finish it by Monday. It feels a bit like giving up but still I think is the best thing to do. I have found writing this piece immensely difficult, for various reasons not least of which is the piece itself being so different from what I normally write.


----------



## EricABQ

I just finished my taxes. Good times.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ive had so much 'free' time the last few weeks in preparation for my exams next week.

Just cramming enzyme kinematics currently.


----------



## kv466

Wishing I had a gig tonight!! First Friday in a long time that I'll just be home watching Kitchen Nightmares, I guess.


----------



## OboeKnight

Finally recovered enough from this awful virus to be able to practice oboe...4 days without playing is a bit of a set back since I'll be performing two movements from Marcello's oboe concerto from memory next Saturday...so needless to say I'm practicing lol


----------



## jani

kv466 said:


> Wishing I had a gig tonight!! First Friday in a long time that I'll just be home watching Kitchen Nightmares, I guess.


You could always just grab your acoustic and go busking.
I can't do that now, because its freezing cold outside.

That reminds me i need to learn how to play wonderwall before the summer begins.


----------



## Ramako

Well I feel I just managed an awkward social situation rather well.

It was someone's (I don't know very well but lives in the same building as me) birthday, and they are having a party. I don't like parties (at least of that kind) as all the drinking, the loud music, and the fact you have to keep talking to people you don't know very well in a mock friendly context all contributes to make me very anxious, and not at all enjoy the situation. So instead I gave her a bottle of wine I bought a short while ago, but obviously haven't drunk, and said I needed to sleep, and so left. By the latter I escaped the situation, and by the former I managed to do it without being completely misanthropic. Problem solved


----------



## cwarchc

watching it snow


----------



## Crudblud

cwarchc said:


> watching it snow


This. Well, about five minutes ago, anyway. It is quite spectacular.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have just come from my wanderings in the park under the full moon and stars. If I had the talent (of which I have none) I would now compose something like "Winterreise", but it would be a hymn to the beauty of winter and the northern nature. Or maybe a black metal album...


----------



## EricABQ

Bemoaning the fact that I have no active sports bets going this weekend. I didn't bet on the pro-bowl. You have to be a serious degenerate to bet on the pro-bowl.

Next week I will definitely get some money down with a couple of my co-workers. I find that I really can't enjoy watching football unless I have some money on the line.


----------



## Ravndal

That avatar you got there Eric. Is that from Blades of Glory?


----------



## EricABQ

Ravndal said:


> That avatar you got there Eric. Is that from Blades of Glory?


Sure is. One of the great guilty pleasure funny movies.


----------



## Ravndal

It is incredibly funny!


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Super Bowl, SF 3.5 point favorites.


----------



## Crudblud

Vaneyes said:


> Re Super Bowl, SF 3.5 point favorites.


I understood "Super Bowl".


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Re Super Bowl, SF 3.5 point favorites.


I still like the Ravens plus the points. But, I like the over 48.5 better.

Correction: the over/under is now at 47.5 and I like the over even more.


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I'm trying to work out whether this is a real film or I just dreamt it up somehow. A woman is drowned in a pool of fat and comes back to life as an undulating mass of flesh who seeks revenge against the people who killed her by spraying acid in their faces from plant-like tendrils. Anyone with knowledge of "z-grade" cinema will probably realise that although the plot is absolutely ridiculous it isn't too far fetched to imagine it being in one of _those kinds of films_, hence my confusion.


----------



## Ramako

It sounds a bit like one of the recent Doctor Whos Crudblud.


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> It sounds a bit like one of the recent Doctor Whos Crudblud.


Not a bad guess, but I think this was from the 80s. Very gooey, I recall. It probably doesn't exist.

Someone give me a few million dollars to make this film. It won't be _completely_ terrible, honest!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I am currently checking email outside in the practice wing courtyard. I'm not wearing gloves or a jacket... it's about 70 degrees F.  It was 50 degrees colder last week and snowing! That's my State for ya.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> Not a bad guess, but I think this was from the 80s. Very gooey, I recall. It probably doesn't exist.
> 
> Someone give me a few million dollars to make this film. It won't be _completely_ terrible, honest!


The start - well at least the acid part sounds like Wasp Woman- very Z grade movie and a fav of mine.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm working with a program called Waveburner, doing some mix-CDs of rock music AIFF files. I'm learning a lot about the files in my computer, how to locate and import them, and which file-types are compatible with which programs, which can get complicated. I have i-tunes, Toast, Peak, Waveburner, and Logic Pro 7. I have AIFF (CD) files in all of these, but Toast AIFFs are not compatible with Waveburner. I'm beginning to think that i-tunes/Toast is the real culprit here, since their files are proprietary and have more restrictions.


----------



## Vaneyes

Digesting a single malt on top of ravioli.


----------



## deggial

I'm listening to "Ah, come mai quell'anima" from _Tancredi_. On repeat  and figuring out which book I want to read, although I think I'm going to read 3 at once (turns of 15-30min).


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading the latest salvo on sports doping. This one, courtesy of Sports Illustrated.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/nf...umerous-athletes/?sct=hp_t12_a2&eref=sihp#all

With the Ray Lewis mention (again), I s'pose some will keep an eye on the SB betting line. So far, not much movement.


----------



## millionrainbows

Just got through straightening-out some things in the garage. Hey, I need some of that stuff that Lance Armstrong is on! After that, I'm going to dig out my Sudoku machine and play some, after I take a walk. Lunch? Looks like a ham sandwich, then to the store tomorrow. Drinking iced chamomile tea.


----------



## neoshredder

Getting worked up on the internet.


----------



## Ravndal

At work. Letting the kids play at the computer, while im chillaxin


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading the LiveJournal blog of some person who is an organist in the church of some small German town and crying.


----------



## OboeKnight

Sitting in class listening to Hindemith and not paying attention haha.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading in disbelief--*Pilot locked out of cockpit while co-pilot sleeps*.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/31/travel/737-officer-asleep-at-controls/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## drpraetorus

Recouperating from my Arrythmia cell abaltion.


----------



## Sonata

Up with a cranky baby, hoping she falls back asleep soon so I can get a little more sleep before I'm up in an hour and a half for work. It's not looking good.


----------



## violadude

OboeKnight said:


> Sitting in class listening to Hindemith and not paying attention haha.


Do you go to Cornish? lol we listened to Hindemith in orchestration class today too!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I looked outside my window, snow on ground, about an inch.

It was 70 F on tuesday!  That's an amazing turn-around of weather.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

What state do you live in, may I ask?


----------



## OboeKnight

violadude said:


> Do you go to Cornish? lol we listened to Hindemith in orchestration class today too!


Haha no. It was a personal finance class. We were supposed to be watching a film and I just sat there blatantly with my headphones on. The teacher never noticed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of another innocent life lost, as US lawmakers continue to squabble over gun control. 

http://www.allvoices.com/contribute...m_campaign=Outbrain&utm_source=Outbrain1Cents


----------



## Sonata

Very sad


----------



## cwarchc

Sonata said:


> Very sad


don't be sad
We will all try to help?
Pain is not a sign of weakness, but bearing it alone is a choice to grow weak


----------



## Lotte

Just finished yoga. Now yelling at the cat to stop clawing at the carpet, so he promptly turns all cute and attacks his own tail *sigh*
And in five minutes, getting ready to go to my first piano lesson of the year...


----------



## Crudblud

Enjoying some coffee while I think about what I'm going to bake today. I've come up with an approximation of Sachertorte that I'd like to try.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Scoffing bacon and mustard sandwiches, guzzling coffee and trying to decide what to listen to. It's one of those irritating occasions when I can stare at my whole collection and nothing is yelping 'Play me!' "No, play ME!" '.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

If you have not made your choice yet, may I make a suggestion? Listen to some *Wagner*.


----------



## jani

siegendeslicht said:


> if you have not made your choice yet, may i make a suggestion? Listen to some *wagner*.


This post must be a sign, i must finally listen to the third cd of my best of wagner cd thing!


----------



## Praeludium

Listening to lute music and seriously considering to learn a little bit the renaissance lute - Parsival Castro, a lutenist who's sutdying at the Schola Cantorum with Hopkinson Smith, comes to my conservatory every month and makes us try the lute, work with my teacher on theorbo, etc. 
There's now a renaissance lute in my conservatory and I have the opportunity to learn from a very good musician. I think I have to do it now, even if it'll just be complementary to the guitar of course.


This may also help me a lot as a guitarist who play with flesh only (like lutenists...), since lutenists/vihuelists/etc. know how to get a maximum of sound of their insturment with a very light/fast stroke which allows virtuosity, and which doesn't use the nail to produce the tone.


----------



## Sonata

Lotte said:


> Just finished yoga. Now yelling at the cat to stop clawing at the carpet, so he promptly turns all cute and attacks his own tail *sigh*
> And in five minutes, getting ready to go to my first piano lesson of the year...


yoga and a piano lesson? Can't go wrong there!


----------



## Ravndal

Watching the coolest game of thrones episode. S02e09  goosebumps


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading a couple articles in "Die Welt": one about Wagner and his anniversary, the other, next to it, about threats of new terror attacks on Germany from our old friends the muslims. Oh hell...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Watching the snow fall with the first movement of Beethoven's C# minor string quartet in the background.


----------



## OboeKnight

Listening to my youth orchestra's winter concert on CD. It's on Danzon No. 2 right now....I must say, my oboe solo was stunning, sounded great with the clarinet!

Also gearing up for the symphony concert tonight!


----------



## Vaneyes

Checking the line on the *BIG GAME*. SF -4, across the board. That's who I'm pickin'.* GO NINERS!*


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Checking the line on the *BIG GAME*. SF -4, across the board. That's who I'm pickin'.* GO NINERS!*


I'm still saying Ravens plus the points and the over 47.5 are the winning bets.

We shall see.


----------



## Vaneyes

Should be a close contest. Good luck, Eric.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Should be a close contest. Good luck, Eric.


I too anticipate a close game. This run of good games is a nice contrast to the decade worth of blowouts we had to endure during the 80s.


----------



## Flamme

Just sitting warming myself up drinking some beer enjoying myself, downloading a movie...Was with my dad watching him play some football with his friends runned a bit myself for this dark and humid day enough


----------



## Cnote11

FOOTBALL! Go Ravens.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I too anticipate a close game. This run of good games is a nice contrast to the decade worth of blowouts we had to endure during the 80s.


Ravens 21 - 6 at the half. SF's beating themselves. That and Flacco could mean a blow-out. Montana and Rice are warming up.


----------



## EricABQ

I will just go ahead and say it..........this Beyonce is an attractive woman.


----------



## EricABQ

That should about do it.


----------



## OboeKnight

Sitting in my room listening to Tchaikovsky and relaxing after a long weekend.


----------



## EricABQ

I spoke too soon. We may have a game after all .


----------



## mtmailey

*STRING QUARTET 7 in c,g,f majors*

I am writing parts for my string quartet 7 for 1 violin,1 viola 2 cellos i need to complete 3 more parts to send somewhere.


----------



## Ramako

Waiting in a phone queue...

At least it's on Skype so it's not costing me 7 fortunes.


EDIT: Ah, it's really moving along now. I'm number 4.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just returned from reporting my English teacher to the principal...again. I'm setting up a conference with her and the principal to hopefully get to the bottom of why it takes her a month to grade an essay


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I spoke too soon. We may have a game after all .


Congrats! Bizarro.


----------



## starthrower

Just finished listening to John Kerry's state dept address. What a load of crap!


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Congrats! Bizarro.


It was a bizarre game. We got an exciting finish, though, which is always welcome.

And hitting both of my bets and collecting from my friend as opposed to paying him is always nice.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that King Richard III has finally been found. And you wouldn't guess where. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/03/world/europe/richard-iii-search-announcement/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Chrythes

Finally reached 1700 in Chess Tempo. To be honest everyone that knows how the pieces move can solve these puzzles, it's that the amount of time required would probably greatly differ. But I do solve most of the puzzles in average time (sometimes faster/slower) so I feel like I have accomplished something. :lol:


----------



## Ramako

OboeKnight said:


> Just returned from reporting my English teacher to the principal...again. I'm setting up a conference with her and the principal to hopefully get to the bottom of why it takes her a month to grade an essay


Wow you are active!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sitting in the doctor's office - 45 minutes after my appointment - thinking of all the work I'm not getting done.


----------



## Head_case

Listening to:










and thinking what a dire crappy singer she is. She would never have signed a contract had her daddy not been famous. This album and the single 5:55 should be avoided at all costs unless it's a free download lol


----------



## violadude

Head_case said:


> Listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thinking what a dire crappy singer she is. She would never have signed a contract had her daddy not been famous. This album and the single 5:55 should be avoided at all costs unless it's a free download lol


Who is that?


----------



## Praeludium

Have you ever seen a film from Lars von Trier ?


It's 2 AM here and I just finished one of my harmony assignment. I have another one to do - dans le style de Schumann - and my lesson is at 11 AM.
I had all the week to do it - and I like harmony, and I really think this is something important for me to work on...


I really, really, need to be more organized (I forgot my piano sheets today, which prevented me from working extensively on piano as I would have liked).


So, right now, what I am doing is thinking about organization. Maybe some day. But for now I'll listen to a few Schumann lieder (with the sheet) and then do this assignment.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just got home from orchestra rehearsal...we really need help haha. Playing Route 66 by Michael Daugherty, a modern composer. We are playing alongside the professional orchestra and the composer will be at the concert. Our strings and brass really need help though -.- I have a massive headache because my reeds hardened up.


----------



## Ravndal

violadude said:


> Who is that?


Charlotte Gainsbourg

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001250/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

didn't think it looked much like Serge Gainsbourg - thanks for clearing my confusion


----------



## Ramako

I'm getting to that time of night where the only other people still online are those on other continents... and I'm still avoiding work. Goodnight.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I can perfectly relate to that.


----------



## OboeKnight

Sitting in English class, once again plagued by the unforgiving ignorance of my teacher...can not wait for the conference with the principal.


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> Who is that?


Woman who mutilated her genitals with scissors in a movie this one time.


----------



## EricABQ

My office mate is currently getting his nuts kicked in by his boss on a telephone meeting. 

I'm a little surprised he left it on speaker phone. 

I feel bad for him, but I mostly feel bad for myself for having to listen to this.


----------



## jani

EricABQ said:


> My office mate is currently getting his nuts kicked in by his boss on a telephone meeting.
> 
> I'm a little surprised he left it on speaker phone.
> 
> I feel bad for him, but I mostly feel bad for myself for having to listen to this.


What did he do or didn't do may i ask?


----------



## EricABQ

jani said:


> What did he do or didn't do may i ask?


Something to do with financial forecasts being wrong.

She's done with him and is now airing out some other guy that I don't know.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of debt collection horror stories. 

http://money.cnn.com/2013/02/06/pf/debt-collection/index.html?hpt=hp_c3

Reading of the NRA's enemies list. They need to update it, re Andy Williams.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/06/opinion/avlon-nra-enemy-list/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## OboeKnight

Sitting in study hall going through random stuff in my iPod lol.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of 'The Donald' Trump suing Bill Maher for $5M. That should be fun. A joke suing a jokester. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/06/showbiz/trump-bill-maher-suit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Ravndal

On my way to my piano teacher, listening to Ravel sonatine played by Argerich.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Nothing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, *Modigliani*: Jeanne Hebuterne au chapeau (1919), sold at Christie's London for $42M.

View attachment 12786


----------



## ptr

Just had dinner... Home made pasta with anchovies and capers in olive oil, pork shoulder 'the hunters' way with peas and some hard cheese and pear as a neat round of. (feeling very Italian tonight... Despite only drinking water  )

/ptr


----------



## Mesa

Nailed today's Guardian quick crossword in well under five minutes which will sadly and inevitably be a lifetime record.

Can anyone who likes crosswords give it a go and confirm whether i am on godlike form or it's just uncharacteristically lazy puzzle setting?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/crosswords/quick/13338


----------



## cwarchc

transferring my Ligeti to my hardrive


----------



## EricABQ

I just read the manifesto of that ex cop that is currently at war with the LAPD.

That dude has certainly gone off the rails.


----------



## Sonata

Working. We are seriously short-staffed and the company that bought us out has not brought in any help yet. And now our electronic medical record/scheduling system has crashed. Fantastic.

Still.....it's Friday!  Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Ravndal

Me and my flat mate are making taco.


----------



## Sonata

Still waiting for my doctor to finish writing my office visit note so the front office can order an EMG on my arm. Very frustrated as I saw her last Thursday. Trying to cut her some slack, because as she works out of the same office I am (part time), I know the new system is frustrating. Plus she has a great bedside manner. But what the heck, get the note done already it takes five minutes!

Admittedly, as a practitioner myself, I tend to put good medical providers that treat me or my family on a pedestal so dealing with these very human mistakes is a nuisance :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

I'm trying to practice piano, but I'm almost falling asleep. So extremely tired.. Had to wake up at 06.30 AM to be a substitute teacher. And yesterday i had things to do from 10:00 AM - 9:30 PM (School - job - piano lesson. without a break)

Gotta drink more coffein... Cant.. stop... practicing... gotta.. be.. ready.. for.. recital on tues.....

zzzzz


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> I'm trying to practice piano, but I'm almost falling asleep. So extremely tired.. Had to wake up at 06.30 AM to be a substitute teacher. And yesterday i had things to do from 10:00 AM - 9:30 PM (School - job - piano lesson. without a break)
> 
> Gotta drink more coffein... Cant.. stop... practicing... gotta.. be.. ready.. for.. recital on tues.....
> 
> zzzzz


The secret is to keep moving, i can easily trough the whole day only with 4-5h sleep ( This goes from Sunday night to Friday night), but if i am still more than 15 minutes i fall a sleep.


----------



## Ravndal

yes, imagine when i have to sit still and practice for 3 hours


----------



## Sonata

Yeah, I imagine as you get sleepy, you play softer...and slower...and softer..until FORTE as your head hits the piano keys


----------



## Ravndal

haha yeah. i have to stop now... ended up improvising 80% of the time. Couldnt focus


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Condo Rice's not-so-friendly fire.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...le-beach-golf-shot-hits-fan-in-head?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## Ravndal

I always think of Hayao Miyazaki films when i listen to Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte. Something with the mood in the movies and in the piece that is very similar in some obscure way i can't describe. And translated it means Pavane for a dead princess, which is very fairy tale-like.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just got home from pep band for the basketball game...ugh. I detest pep band. I'm not a "peppy" rah rah person haha. Now rocking out to some Blackmore's Night. An interesting "renaissance rock" band I found.


----------



## Sonata

Planning for the symphony tonight!!! I plan to wear a sweater and long skirt, or something similar. What should my husband wear? Can he do a nice pair of jeans with a sweater (he's not one for dressing up, though he will occasionally). Or are jeans too casual no matter how nice? It's at Interlochen Arts Academy.


----------



## ptr

..pondering on what I should listen to next...

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying the rare and wondrous double nap time. This happens no more than once a month. Ahhh, the peace and quiet!


----------



## jani

I was jamming and decided to record a part of it.
Once again all feedback Positive&negative are welcome.


----------



## jurianbai

Right NOW is a Happy Lunar / Chinese New Year for me!

and enjoying a classical music from the Chinese television channel, playing a cello concerto. Sorry, unknown artist and pieces...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> I was jamming and decided to record a part of it.
> Once again all feedback Positive&negative are welcome.


Very Jazzy feel to it, some of it reminds me of some of Zappa's SUAPYG stuff - particularly the tone.


----------



## clavichorder

Being sad while staring at a screen. I could be relaxed while staring at a fire in my outdoor fireplace, I have that option right now.


----------



## ptr

Sneezing ferociously!

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Listening to Super Bad on the record machine, particularly like captain Straight Man by Thump'n Pig & Buff'n Billy

Wasn't so keen on Tweedlee Dee by Little Jimmy Osmond thou


----------



## OboeKnight

Getting ready for church. Then orchestra rehearsal. Marche Slave, Fetes, SkyLine (weird contemporary piece by Jennifer Higdon), Dream Pantomime from Hansel und Gretel, Danzon No.2, and Dona Nobis Pacem....director must be feeling ambitious today lol.


----------



## EricABQ

If you, like me, had been waiting for the definitive take down of Darth Vader's flawed strategy in the Battle Of Hoth, your wait is over. Here it is:

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/02/battle-of-hoth/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Ramako

EricABQ said:


> If you, like me, had been waiting for the definitive take down of Darth Vader's flawed strategy in the Battle Of Hoth, your wait is over. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/02/battle-of-hoth/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


I'm not sure their suggested improvements are that great, but they sure do have a point.


----------



## Ravndal

Enjoying a couple beers to celebrate the concert, while watching Fringe.









Tired, but satisfied.


----------



## ptr

Watching Welsh Open Snooker on the telly, Shaun Murphy vs Pankaj Advani deciding frame...

/ptr


----------



## OboeKnight

Just woke up from a nap (too short ) Listening to some Mendelssohn and about to start a 2 hour practice session. Story of my life lol


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading two golf stories. One of anguish, and the other of laughter.

Anguish -

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more-sports/golfer-tee-dig-black-widow-venom-article-1.1263196

Laughter -

http://nesn.com/2013/01/report-tiger-woods-asks-ex-wife-elin-nordegren-to-remarry-him/


----------



## Sonata

watching hockey, while my husband and I are fighting a stomach virus


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Finished reading "your sexual orientation" thread, possibly the most visited thread will be...  hehe... but just wonder what's the use of all these discussions about people's sexual orientation, especially in a classical music forum


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Alright, 9:08 AM getting ready for a little walk.


----------



## Sonata

home recovering from being sick still....strongly contemplating ordering Gilel's Beethoven piano sonata set right now


----------



## Kieran

Watching Rear Window on channel 4. James Stewart and Grace Kelly. So far, I've spotted Alfred Hitchcock winding a songwriters clock, but no murderer...


----------



## Sonata

Ravndal said:


> Enjoying a couple beers to celebrate the concert, while watching Fringe.
> 
> View attachment 13098
> 
> 
> Tired, but satisfied.


It went well then? That's great! You're a nice looking guy by the way


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sonata said:


> home recovering from being sick still...


Hope you'll feel much better soon...


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> It went well then? That's great! You're a nice looking guy by the way


It went fine, thank you! The chair had only one height, so trough Bach pieces i sat waaay to low. I looked like Glenn Gould hehe  Grieg & beethoven went much better. Still getting used to the "live situation" though.

And, thanks


----------



## Sonata

Il_Penseroso said:


> Hope you'll feel much better soon...


Getting there thanks


----------



## cwarchc

Listening to some "British"(tried to think of a better description, but couldn't) folk
On a podcast from Mike Harding.
He was a "comedy" performer from the north of England, quite big in the 70's & 80's. He then moved into trad folk
http://www.mikehardingfolkshow.com/podcast-07/


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of a *self-driving car* that would still mow down pedestrians.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/14/gps_boffins/


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> mow down pedestrians.


Wait..............is that frowned upon?


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm having trouble accessing The New York Times online. Anyone else?


----------



## OboeKnight

Listening to Mahler 5 and re-reading The Scarlet Letter as a refresher for the AP test coming up. Oh how I love that book.


----------



## jani

Thinking of pre-ordering this
http://www.amazon.com/Relentless-Me...0&sr=8-2&keywords=yngwie+malmsteen+relentless


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently watching this:

http://www.apacheclips.com/boards/vbtube_show.php?tubeid=2604

Absolutely terrifying. I don't know what I would have done in that situation.


----------



## ptr

Trying to solve the Cross-Word Puzzle of the local paper...

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Trying to decide if I should play piano today. I've been off for 26 days. now it's kind of a head game. I want to play badly but I don't know what is best at this point.


----------



## EricABQ

So I asked my wife what she wanted to do today and she said she wants to go to all the Salvation Army Thrift Stores so she can find good bargains on clothes.

Yay.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of *Danica Patrick* securing pole position for the Daytona 500. That news has gotta choke up a good ol' boy, or two, or three. 

http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/cu...nica-patrick-first-woman-win-daytona-500-pole

I can't wait for this..."Lady and gentlemen, start your engines!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Pistorius' defense. Sympathy for the devil?

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/19/world/africa/south-africa-pistorius-case/index.html


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Reading of Pistorius' defense. Sympathy for the devil?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/19/world/africa/south-africa-pistorius-case/index.html


Well, he has to say something I suppose.

If I murdered my girlfriend in a fit of rage, I'd make up some nonsense in a desperate attempt to avoid prison for life too.


----------



## Sonata

I'd bought the possibility that he thought there was an intruder.....until I actually read his description of the circumstance. You hear someone in your bedroom bathroom, and your FIRST thought is intruder and not live-in or stay-over girlfriend? You don't even check your bed before blasting away?


----------



## Itullian

eating lunch
listening to Gotterdammerung.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished listening to Mendelssohn 3 and reading a bit. So exhausted.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Pistorius' Wednesday court appearance. Defense plays their "police contaminated scene" card.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/20/world/africa/south-africa-pistorius-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Reading of Pistorius' Wednesday court appearance. Defense plays their "police contaminated scene" card.


Well, it worked for OJ.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Trying to choose which movie to watch tonight. The choices are:
Battle of the Bulge (a WWII movie from 1970es)
Rambo: First Blood
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Trying to choose which movie to watch tonight. The choices are:
> Battle of the Bulge (a WWII movie from 1970es)
> Rambo: First Blood
> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


Psssfff.... That's not even choice, Terminator 2 it is.

Oh sorry i meant Rambo: First blood


----------



## ptr

Dinner! Pork Tenderloin sauce and Pasta...

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of, "Bizarre twist in Pistorius case".

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/21/world/africa/south-africa-pistorius-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

Hmmm, contaminated scene, lead detective with a past.

"If the _______ doesn't fit, you must acquit."


----------



## OboeKnight

Sitting in the band room. Taking a break from oboe today...until my evening orchestra rehearsal tonight lol. Pretty exciting because we are playing with the professional orchestra tonight. Aaaand my oboe teacher is principal, so I'll be sitting next to her lol.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Reading of, "Bizarre twist in Pistorius case".
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/21/world/africa/south-africa-pistorius-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
> 
> Hmmm, contaminated scene, lead detective with a past.
> 
> "If the _______ doesn't fit, you must acquit."


Well, it looks like police in S. Africa are just as capable of screwing things up as police here.

However, I don't know about S. Africa, but if Pistorius gave the statement to police in the U.S that he gave there, he would have basically admitted to a serious felony. A clear cut case of manslaughter. I wonder if they have a similar charge there.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Danica @ Daytona. Go Daddy? Go Mama!

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...k-must-do-to-find-success-on-sunday?hpt=hp_c1

View attachment 13622


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, it looks like police in S. Africa are just as capable of screwing things up as police here.
> 
> However, I don't know about S. Africa, but if Pistorius gave the statement to police in the U.S that he gave there, he would have basically admitted to a serious felony. A clear cut case of manslaughter. I wonder if they have a similar charge there.


Bail has been granted. $11,700 up front, and another $100,000 due March 1.

To my knowledge after Googling, South Africa has Murder (only premeditated, not first and second, as in the USA), Culpable Homicide, and various Manslaughter. Manslaughter is out--no possibility. Even Pistorius' defense at this early stage is "advertising" Culpable Homicide, which carries a fine and/or jail term of up to 15 years, versus Murder's life conviction, which carries 25 years mandatory, before parole eligibility.

Trial is by judge. No juries in South Africa. Also, IIRC, a judge may find a person guilty of Culpable Homicide even though the charge is Murder. That tells me that the prosecution will go for the gusto, and will be successful if they can convince the judge (from what we apparently know now) that Pistorius' gun holster was under the side of the bed where his girlfriend slept. IOW Pistorius could not have retrieved the gun without seeing/determining whether she was in the bed or not.

Related:

http://www.modernghana.com/news/447282/1/pistorius-awaits-bail-ruling.html


----------



## EricABQ

Yeah, the thing about this case I find interesting is his explanation of the events hardly exonerates him. The way I see it is if the prosecution is right he belongs in prision for being a murderer, and if he is telling the truth he belongs in prison for being a dangerous lunatic.


----------



## cwarchc

Having lived in South Africa, I can say that it's not that unusual for an intruder to be shot dead by a householder
It's a very violent country and deaths are common.
I was there for just over 5 years and 3 close friends were murdered


----------



## EricABQ

cwarchc said:


> Having lived in South Africa, I can say that it's not that unusual for an intruder to be shot dead by a householder
> It's a very violent country and deaths are common.
> I was there for just over 5 years and 3 close friends were murdered


I wholeheartedly support homeowners killing intruders. With the caveat that you ensure you are in fact killing an intruder and not a house guest who happens to be taking a leak.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pistorius' sworn affidavit (linked below) exhibits more holes than the toilet door.

"I believed that someone had entered my house. I was too scared to switch a light on."

Here's a person who has conquered all sorts of challenges, and he's....too scared to switch a light on.

"I grabbed my 9mm pistol from underneath my bed."

Underneath the side of the bed that one of the most beautiful women in South Africa sleeps. He didn't notice if she was, or was not there.

"On my way to the bathroom I screamed words to the effect for him/them to get out of my house and for Reeva to phone the police. It was pitch dark in the bedroom and I thought Reeva was in bed."

No response, so he pumps four shots through the toilet door, and returns to the bedroom.

"I was still too scared to switch on a light.'

Of course.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/19/world/africa/south-africa-pistorius-affadavit


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Remind me not to go to SA


----------



## MaestroViolinist

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Remind me not to go to SA


Don't go to SA.

Now, why not, may I ask?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

MaestroViolinist said:


> Don't go to SA.
> 
> Now, why not, may I ask?


Legal system/ violence not sure.......


----------



## Sonata

Domestic violence happens in every country.


----------



## BlazeGlory

At this exact moment I am staring into my recently purchased 27" Acer monitor and, according to the free Basal Metabolic Rate calculator app on my phone, burning calories at a rate of approximately 1726 per 24 hour period. However, soon I will hopefully work up enough ambition to proceed to the basement and perform my scheduled workout which should increase that rate considerably.


----------



## jani

I have never used itunes so i have few questions.
If i buy a track from itunes can i transfer the file into my phone and listen to it?
Or do i need an ipod,iphone or somekinda apple software to do that?


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> I have never used itunes so i have frerw questions.
> If i buy a track from itunes can i transfer the file into my phone and listen to it?
> Or do i need an ipod,iphone or somekinda apple software to do that?


 This link may be helpful in answering your question. I have personally burned a cd of some of my itunes music so I know it's possible.

http://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120604215605AACRMeR


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> This link may be helpful in answering your question. I have personally burned a cd of some of my itunes music so I know it's possible.
> 
> http://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120604215605AACRMeR


All that trouble?
It seems that i am gonna just buy mp3's from amazon.


----------



## jani

Does anyone remember the name of those CD's were you get loads of composers music ( Beethoven,bach, mozart etc...) music only with like 1-2$ from amazon (Mp3's)?
Some of you have linked it to the forum before.


----------



## ptr

..saying goodbye and putting on my outerwear, will soon take the short walk to Salisbury Station for a train ride to London and the last Concert of my UK weekend!

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

jani said:


> Does anyone remember the name of those CD's were you get loads of composers music ( Beethoven,bach, mozart etc...) music only with like 1-2$ from amazon (Mp3's)?
> Some of you have linked it to the forum before.


Search for Rise of the Masters or 99 Most Essential.


----------



## jani

EricABQ said:


> Search for Rise of the Masters or 99 Most Essential.


Found it but!

We are sorry...
We could not process your order. The sale of MP3 Downloads is currently only available to US customers. Please refer to the terms of use of the MP3 store to determine the geographical restrictions.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you.


----------



## Ramako

I am trying to gather some quotes together for a slightly bizarre song thing I am writing at the moment.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> I am trying to gather some quotes together for a slightly bizarre song thing I am writing at the moment.


What kinda quotes?
Do they need to follow a certain theme?
I could tell you some of my favorites!


----------



## Flamme

Eating a fruit salad.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> What kinda quotes?
> Do they need to follow a certain theme?
> I could tell you some of my favorites!


That could be very helpful! I'm looking for quotes around the themes of identity and journeying by sea - more the former than the latter though, since journeying ones are easier to find.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> That could be very helpful! I'm looking for quotes around the themes of identity and journeying by sea - more the former than the latter though, since journeying ones are easier to find.


The only one that comes in to my about identity is this,
" What you are, you are by a accident of birth. What i am, i am trough myself!"


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> The only one that comes in to my about identity is this,
> " What you are, you are by a accident of birth. What i am, i am trough myself!"


Haha, good one, thank you! Beethoven, is it not?


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> Haha, good one, thank you! Beethoven, is it not?


Yes, our dear Ludwig Van Beethoven.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished playing some of the Mozart Oboe Concerto =) It is so much easier than it sounds, and really fun!


----------



## Weston

Shopping on line for a bicycle trailer for groceries. Not sure I understand how universal they are or if they attach / detach easily.


----------



## jani

Restringing my guitar and yes its a floyd rose guitar so it takes a lot of time...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> Restringing my guitar and yes its a floyd rose guitar so it takes a lot of time...


you gotta hate that - and that's why i avoid floating setups and such.

Gotta restring my banjo thou and don't wanna do it either


----------



## jani

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> you gotta hate that - and that's why i avoid floating setups and such.
> 
> Gotta restring my banjo thou and don't wanna do it either


Yea, but gotta love the sound of the fresh strings!


----------



## jani

Exporting all my cd's to my laptop, i should have done that a long time ago.


----------



## OboeKnight

Leaving for orchestra rehearsal soon, then church in the evening. Gotta love 3 hour rehearsals every Sunday lol.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> Yea, but gotta love the sound of the fresh strings!


Yes very true, fresh strings - nothing sounds better, even on a banjo!


----------



## Ramako

Should not have posted at all anywhere... Will return when sober...


----------



## Weston

Right now I am weeping.

I think I am done. Done with my illustration work, or merely done in. I am done with it in either event. I have been in a *very* dark place. It is time to move on with life. Talk Classical has probably been a delaying distraction, but one I needed to help keep the dregs of my sanity intact. I am grateful for that. I have not watched a TV show or movie or read a book or seen my friends since January -- really not much since September of last year. 

I am simply too old to go to an office and sit all day at a computer, then come home and try to sit all night doing graphic art work that I don't particularly enjoy, having barely the knowledge to pull it off convincingly. It has been ruining my health. Life is short. Though I am okay, I am beginning to feel the very real inevitability of age and mortality. I must do what what really interests me in the years I have left. They will seem like days.

Now if I can only figure out how to gracefully disentangle myself from this project should any more books be written in the series. Sigh . . . I must though. I just cannot do this.


----------



## neoshredder

Ramako said:


> Should not have posted at all anywhere... Will return when sober...


Eh it's fun posting under the influence.


----------



## Ramako

neoshredder said:


> Eh it's fun posting under the influence.


I wrote the longest rhetorical post on existential problems of life... Then some small part of my brain said "This is rubbish. None of it is even spelled correctly." So I removed it... :lol:

I woke up today the most cheerful I can remember. I spent the morning sobering up, and while my head hurts a little now I would say I got off pretty lightly.


----------



## Sonata

Feeling pretty good these last few days. Thinking (Hoping) I'm pulling out of the stress spiral I was in for the last six weeks. Things aren't completely resolved: the new work changes are still stressful, my wrists and shoulder are not fully healed. However, the nerve symptoms are gone, and it's simple aching pain when I have anything and it no longer affects my functioning from day-to-day. On a "bad" day I'd say the symptoms are 60% better than the worst, and a good day almost 95% better. Don't know how long it will take to get to 100, if I even do, but I'm working on taking good care of my body.

AND my baby girl has slept through the night for 7 days straight. Yahoooo! Adequate sleep goes a long way towards one's mental and physical well-being.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheers to *Sonata* (w. Baby Girl) and *Weston*, for brighter days ahead. And a special toast (wee dram of Laphroaig Quarter Cask) to *Ramako*, for navigating through his fog uninjured. :tiphat:

Me? Only slightly hungover from another lacklustre Academy Awards show. With a clown host I'd never heard of. Seth Nobody.

The brightest spot (without a doubt) was Shirley Bassey's appearance, and performance of Goldfinger. Linked.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx...rmed-by-shirley-bassey-oscars-2013_shortfilms


----------



## Sonata

Weston said:


> Right now I am weeping.
> 
> I think I am done. Done with my illustration work, or merely done in. I am done with it in either event. I have been in a *very* dark place. It is time to move on with life. Talk Classical has probably been a delaying distraction, but one I needed to help keep the dregs of my sanity intact. I am grateful for that. I have not watched a TV show or movie or read a book or seen my friends since January -- really not much since September of last year.
> 
> I am simply too old to go to an office and sit all day at a computer, then come home and try to sit all night doing graphic art work that I don't particularly enjoy, having barely the knowledge to pull it off convincingly. It has been ruining my health. Life is short. Though I am okay, I am beginning to feel the very real inevitability of age and mortality. I must do what what really interests me in the years I have left. They will seem like days.
> 
> Now if I can only figure out how to gracefully disentangle myself from this project should any more books be written in the series. Sigh . . . I must though. I just cannot do this.


I'm sorry you're feeling so low


----------



## EricABQ

Right now I'm wondering if 42 is too young to begin counting down the days to retirement.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Right now I'm wondering if 42 is too young to begin counting down the days to retirement.


Not if you've been employed by Microsoft since your university days.


----------



## rrudolph

Right now I'm leaving for a rehearsal. Bye!


----------



## OboeKnight

Sitting in English class probably not paying attention....probably.


----------



## ptr

Trying to decide what to have for dinner...









/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Had a rare moment today when I looked at the calender and saw payday is THIS Friday, not next. Glanced at the balance in my checking account and thought "This cannot be. I have too much money left for it to be payday this week". But the calender doesn't lie.

Sweet! Makes me want to go out and spend some of that money on more music


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Had a rare moment today when I looked at the calender and saw payday is THIS Friday, not next. Glanced at the balance in my checking account and thought "This cannot be. I have too much money left for it to be payday this week". But the calender doesn't lie.
> 
> Sweet! Makes me want to go out and spend some of that money on more music


Not so fast. Baby Girl has a Mercedes coming to her in 2029.


----------



## EricABQ

Reading a fairly amusing news article. Here's a snippet:

"A Texas public school employee was accidentally shot and wounded during a district-sponsored handgun safety class. According to local news sources KLTV and The Tyler Morning Telegraph, maintenance worker Glenn Geddie was accidentally shot after a training session aimed towards arming employees."

Sounds like a really successful class.


----------



## ptr

Americans and their Gun fetishes never stops to amaze and terrify the civilized world outside... 

/ptr


----------



## jani

Does amazon accept pay pal as a payment option?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ptr said:


> Americans and their Gun fetishes never stops to amaze and terrify the civilized world outside...
> 
> /ptr


And yet America is one of the most civilized countries compared to the rest of the world.

Personally, if I felt not quite safe or had a lot to protect (children, for example) I'd rather have adequate means of defense, especially since being female, I could hardly hope to fend off a burglar/rapist on my own physical strength.


----------



## ptr

SiegendesLicht said:


> And yet America is one of the most civilized countries compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> Personally, if I felt not quite safe or had a lot to protect (children, for example) I'd rather have adequate means of defense, especially since being female, I could hardly hope to fend off a burglar/rapist on my own physical strength.


Evidently we do not share perspectives, I don't claim to be the bearer of any truth, but for me a civilized country is one where You don't need to carry firearms to protect yourself and has little to do with the average citizen or what nation it happens to be!

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal

SiegendesLicht said:


> And yet America is one of the most civilized countries compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> Personally, if I felt not quite safe or had a lot to protect (children, for example) I'd rather have adequate means of defense, especially since being female, I could hardly hope to fend off a burglar/rapist on my own physical strength.


You rather shoot and possible kill a burglar than call 911 or use pepper spray? You certainly live in a paranoid world when you feel the need for gun to protect your self/family. Can't be much of a civilized country if everyone is on the edge all the time.

Guns does more bad than good.


----------



## EricABQ

Ravndal said:


> You rather shoot and possible kill a burglar than call 911 or use pepper spray? You certainly live in a paranoid world when you feel the need for gun to protect your self/family. Can't be much of a civilized country if everyone is on the edge all the time.
> 
> Guns does more bad than good.


It all depends. If someone broke into my house I would call 911 first but if at any time I thought the burglar was a threat to me or my family I would have no moral issue with shooting them*. I believe in an absolute right of homeowners (or renters) to defend their homes from criminals.

The best way to not get shot by someone defending their home is to not break in to someone's home.

*I would, however, have a practical issue with shooting them since I don't own a gun.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ravndal said:


> You rather shoot and possible kill a burglar than call 911 or use pepper spray? You certainly live in a paranoid world when you feel the need for gun to protect your self/family. Can't be much of a civilized country if everyone is on the edge all the time.


I didn't say I need a gun right now, I said *if * I ever felt my well-being or that of my family threatened, I'd rather have one than not. In the time it takes for the police to arrive, someone who intends to do me harm, could do a whole lot of it. And even in the most civilized countries there will always be some criminals (besides, aren't there millions of illegal immigrants in America who, having committed one crime will hardly hesitate to commit the next one?) And I am not saying everyone has to have a gun, I am simply saying one should be allowed to have one if one wants. Even here, in the "last dictatorship of Europe" people are allowed to own guns and go hunting with them.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's out of control. People are gun stupid.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> It's out of control. People are gun stupid.


I'm not sure it's actually out of control. The vast majority if gun violence in America is a result of our misguided war on drugs. Typically just one gang member shooting another gang member. Which is unfortunate because innocent people are occasionally caught in the cross-fire, but I don't see that as being related to America's "gun culture."

The NRA type of ******* gun nut that are so much fun to laugh at hardly ever actually shoot anybody. They just like guns. It gives them something to do on weekends.


----------



## Sonata

I am currently enjoying a large bag of fresh fruit: Blackberries, strawberries, green grapes. Ever since my body decided to go wonky on me this winter, I've been trying to take good care of myself: more protein, more fresh produce, swimming 2-3 days per week. It doesn't hurt that this fruit is delicious. Turkey and avocado sandwhich with tomato and spinach for lunch


----------



## Vaneyes

Enjoying a wee dram of Caol Ila 12.


----------



## jani

Watching Comedy centrals celebrity roasts, WARNING THAT SHOW SHOULD NOT BE WATCHED BY OLD GEEZERS OR BY PEOPLE WHO GET EASILY OFFENDED.


----------



## Bone

In Savannah chaperoning a group of students participating in All-State band and orchestra.

If there is a problem in America, it is a combination of both our cultureless identity and the continuing divide between capitalists vs. socialists. Without an identity, successive American generations have proven malleable and adaptable to whatever is popular: literally, one generation can hardly relate to the next (I understand ageism - this is different). This makes cultural relevance a product of popularity and gross sales. Economically, this is a capitalist country with a socialist gov't. I don't have a huge problem with helping people, but I do like to be selective in who receives my largesse. The divide between capitalists and socialists is driving towards a frightening conclusion. I suspect the proliferation of arms is part of our rebellious nature as well as the aforementioned factors that create fear and distrust.


----------



## EricABQ

I'm going through some online Perl tutorials. I'm taking a Perl class next month and want to have at least a little knowledge before the class. 

I'm not sure coding is for me, though. I've attempted to learn in the past and ended up really losing my temper and just having a generally bad time.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Enjoying a wee dram of Caol Ila 12.


How is that one? Is it peaty? Similar to Laphroaig or more along the lines of a Glenmorangie?


----------



## Ravndal

Finished my 6 hour practice today. Eating dinner and drinking the cheapest red wine you can imagine. It's called "Boheme". Definitively within my price range, but god. it tastes like water with a hint of red wine. And only 10% alcohol. Very boring.


----------



## Flamme

After a hard day at job a nap and a movie eating some chips happy i dont need to go out anymore...


----------



## jani

Watching Beethoven spit some badass rhymes!


----------



## OboeKnight

Working out passages that make me sad in Hanson's Merry Mount Suite. Its really fun music, but the triplet things in the Maypole Dance section are not fun. Getting it ready for orchestra rehearsal tomorrow.


----------



## EricABQ

The wife and I are rewatching season 2 of Game of Thrones in anticipation of season 3 starting at the end of the month. 

I don't watch a whole lot of tv, but this is quality stuff.


----------



## ptr

Yearning for a Vegemite Sandwich, Go Australia!! 

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Watching/listening to Hiromi Uehara on YT
Very enjoyable, the whole band look like they are really enjoying themselves


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just felt like looking back at the glasunow.org website, and found to my surprise that they've updated it significantly. 

Diving into new research now, I've now learned something brand new! Most biographers say that Glazunov married in 1928 to Olga Gavrilova, but they actually secretly married in the USSR 6 years before, and already then had plans to get out of the country and were just waiting for a chance, which they found 1928.  I also read up on the extreme religious (but private) devotion that she and the daughter Elena had. No doubt in my mind now about Glazunov's own spirituality...

Got some more dates confirmed: March 29 (our western calendar) 1882 is Glazunov's 1st symphony premiere. That means he wasn't even 17, he was still 16. That's a young man!

Apparently when he was 12 or 13, he also wrote a "demonic" scherzo for piano, and "March of the Devil" when he was 19. I wonder what that was all about, and how he musically "expressed" those themes... :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Watching rugby.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished practicing piano. I'm not very good yet but slowly improving. The whole concept of musical multi-tasking freaks me out...reading 2 clefs at the same time and doing two different thing with my hands...its taking some getting used to. Luckily my mom is a piano teacher so she's giving me lessons until I go to college.


----------



## aleazk

OboeKnight said:


> Just finished practicing piano. I'm not very good yet but slowly improving. The whole concept of musical multi-tasking freaks me out...reading 2 clefs at the same time and doing two different thing with my hands...its taking some getting used to. Luckily my mom is a piano teacher so she's giving me lessons until I go to college.


But it sounds so good and badass ..., even more if you have two voices in one hand!:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just about to have some cheese and biscuits - taking a break from messing around with my recording in "Studio Ed" making some more WUFM.............


----------



## JCarmel

Desperately trying to get rid of the song I posted-about this morning.
Despite having listened to Rachmaninov's Third Piano Concerto & Mozart's 26th, I'm still humming that catchy little tune of Haydn's! That's almost 4 hours of it and counting...


----------



## Flamme

Done cleaning and vacuuming my room washed my hair downloading a movie...


----------



## ptr

..pondering lunch!

/ptr


----------



## Flamme

Mmm clean shaved smooth rawwwrrr


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> How is that one? Is it peaty? Similar to Laphroaig or more along the lines of a Glenmorangie?


Yes to peaty. In between those two. Laphroaig has the longer finish, especially Quarter Cask (extra seaweed, peat, smoke--a monster).

The more approachable for most would be Glenmorangie. I like the wild-sided singles.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mmmm wild sided singles - my mouth is watering - stop it stop I need a drink now............


----------



## Kopachris

Thinking about typography and typeface design. Any ideas?


----------



## ptr

Kopachris said:


> Thinking about typography and typeface design. Any ideas?


To use with what? Internet, printed matter, glossy, matte, etc... Or are You pondering on making your own font?

Choices and possibilities are abundant and daunting... 

KISS usually works in most situations if you're unsure!!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Short break, back to ironing the laundry!

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Yes to peaty. In between those two. Laphroaig has the longer finish, especially Quarter Cask (extra seaweed, peat, smoke--a monster).
> 
> The more approachable for most would be Glenmorangie. I like the wild-sided singles.


OK, sounds good. The reason I ask is that I hadn't seen it before but one of the stores here in town is now carrying it. I think I may give it a shot. I need to add something to my standard rotation of Talisker and Highland Park.


----------



## Kopachris

ptr said:


> To use with what? Internet, printed matter, glossy, matte, etc... Or are You pondering on making your own font?


Yes on pondering making my own typeface. "To use with what" is what I'm looking for ideas for.


----------



## ptr

Way back when I was a Mac-geek, I had full use of the Fontographer software at one of my first jobs, I dabbled a bit with font making, the first I did was of my own hand writing, then I pestered all of my friend sampling theirs, some of which were quite pretty, my own looks like (insert swearword).. 

I found that it was quite hard to really come up with something that actually not resembled something that was not already a recognized font. The only useful thing I accomplished was fonting the company logo, they still use that font today.

If it is your first, start with Your handwriting.. I have mine on some CD I hope I have not discarded... I once printed a letter to my mother with that font, and the reply I got was that for the first time ever she had been able to read my handwriting... 

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a book review--'Philosophy as an Art of Living' by Costica Bradatan.

http://lareviewofbooks.org/article.php?id=1166&fulltext=1


----------



## Kopachris

ptr said:


> Way back when I was a Mac-geek, I had full use of the Fontographer software at one of my first jobs, I dabbled a bit with font making, the first I did was of my own hand writing, then I pestered all of my friend sampling theirs, some of which were quite pretty, my own looks like (insert swearword)..
> 
> I found that it was quite hard to really come up with something that actually not resembled something that was not already a recognized font. The only useful thing I accomplished was fonting the company logo, they still use that font today.
> 
> If it is your first, start with Your handwriting.. I have mine on some CD I hope I have not discarded... I once printed a letter to my mother with that font, and the reply I got was that for the first time ever she had been able to read my handwriting...
> 
> /ptr


Ew, handwriting fonts. 

Maybe a nice geometric sans-serif.


----------



## ptr

Kopachris said:


> Maybe a nice geometric sans-serif.


I have a sweet tooth for sans-serifs, so you make sure to show us the result! :tiphat:

Why not a TC font for all TC users to use.. ?

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

EricABQ said:


> OK, sounds good. The reason I ask is that I hadn't seen it before but one of the stores here in town is now carrying it. I think I may give it a shot. I need to add something to my standard rotation of Talisker and Highland Park.


Taliskers very pleasant. I was fortunate enough to visit the distillery on Skye last summer. 
I have a liking for the Jura malts, very smooth and peaty, if fact I much prefer all the west Highland and Islands whiskeys rather than those from the east.
I have a bottle put aside for when I get off the codeine


----------



## Flamme

Drinking some water preparing for sleep.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> OK, sounds good. The reason I ask is that I hadn't seen it before but one of the stores here in town is now carrying it. I think I may give it a shot. I need to add something to my standard rotation of Talisker and Highland Park.


FYI reviewer at YT re Caol Ila 12.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> FYI reviewer at YT re Caol Ila 12.


Well I'm convinced. I'll be picking up a bottle soon.


----------



## OboeKnight

Writing a song about advertising tactics with a couple friends for a Personal Finance class project.....fun stuff. The song is to the tune of Britney Spears' _Toxic_


----------



## Sonata

Sipping on some tequila rose mixed with orange juice...very good blend I am trying for the first time, and listening to some Mendelssohn to relax before bed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ptr said:


> I have a sweet tooth for sans-serifs, so you make sure to show us the result! :tiphat:
> 
> Why not a TC font for all TC users to use.. ?
> 
> /ptr


How about a muscial type font - based on notation..............


----------



## Flamme

Listenin to CATS SCREAMIN all 'round...


----------



## ptr

Just back from a 2h walk along the coast were my house is...

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from the hospital, having x rays on my back


----------



## jani

cwarchc said:


> Just back from the hospital, having x rays on my back


 X rays from your back?
Does your profession include lifting heavy objects?
Also get better soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well I'm convinced. I'll be picking up a bottle soon.


If interested, I've put that reviewer's Laphroaig Quarter Cask review on TC's "Funny videos to stave off the misery". Post #321.


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Just back from the hospital, having x rays on my back


Hoping it's nothing too serious. :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

Thanks for concerns
My work is office based, I don't know whats caused it, but it's been bad for 5 weeks now with no improvement
They want to ensure that there is nothing wrong with my spine 1st
It's given me lots of time to listen to good music, as I can't manage a full day at work (sitting downs the worst part)
so there is a "silver" lining:devil:


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> If interested, I've put that reviewer's Laphroaig Quarter Cask review on TC's "Funny videos to stave off the misery". Post #321.


That Ralfy chap is quite entertaining, love what he said about Jameson's Irish Standard...

/ptr


----------



## OboeKnight

Taking photos of my oboe for insurance appraisal. Need to get it appraised before the Chicago tour in May!


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Thanks for concerns
> My work is office based, I don't know whats caused it, but it's been bad for 5 weeks now with no improvement
> They want to ensure that there is nothing wrong with my spine 1st
> It's given me lots of time to listen to good music, as I can't manage a full day at work (sitting downs the worst part)
> so there is a "silver" lining:devil:


Lots of options, as I can attest--ergonomic chair, periodic walking, stretching, core exercises, meds (muscle relaxer + ibuprofen), physio, ultrasound, chiro, etc. Good luck, hope you're feeling better soon. :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

Enjoying an after work pour of Bourbon. Specifically, Bulleit 10 Year Old.


----------



## Kopachris

Playing around with Ubuntu 12.10.

I've always had trouble getting Linux to run on HP laptops, so when I got this laptop a year ago, I didn't even bother. Last night, I downloaded the WUBI (Windows-based Ubuntu Installer) and gave it a go. The installer itself only took a few seconds to download, then it just asked for my desired username and password and did the rest of the downloading and installing without further intervention. Ubuntu now resides as a disk image within my Windows 7 installation and works beautifully.


----------



## ptr

Gearing up for cleaning 6 months of muck from the outside windows of my house...

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Playing around with Ubuntu 12.10.
> 
> I've always had trouble getting Linux to run on HP laptops, so when I got this laptop a year ago, I didn't even bother. Last night, I downloaded the WUBI (Windows-based Ubuntu Installer) and gave it a go. The installer itself only took a few seconds to download, then it just asked for my desired username and password and did the rest of the downloading and installing without further intervention. Ubuntu now resides as a disk image within my Windows 7 installation and works beautifully.


Good to hear.

Another "Praise be to Microsoft"--In a different realm, just trying to make XP SP3 last until its end of support in 2014, I discovered a responsible replacement for the ancient Windows Installer Cleanup Utility. A "Fix It" for Install/Uninstall difficulties. It worked for me on three machines, two XPs and a Vista.

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/program_install_and_uninstall/


----------



## EricABQ

Enjoying some Scotch and listening to music. Thankful that tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## ptr

Just home from my morning walk! (Sunny, few clouds, 0 deg Celsius (32 Far) very high air)

/ptr


----------



## jani

Its seems that EU wants to ban porn
I know that its not gonna pass, because the crime rates would rise faster than you could say the word.
http://www.realclearworld.com/blog/2013/03/the_european_union_wants_to_ban_porn_next_week.html


----------



## Sonata

Going to go for a short walk on my lunch break and Mendelssohn will join me! I am on string symphony #12, only one more to go!! (And the orchestrated version of #8, a nice bonus)


----------



## Ukko

I'm pretty sure _moody_ would be listening to a Ránki recital... if he could figure out how to convert an APE file to something useful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Getting ready to pick up the remote control and turn the TV on.


----------



## ptr

Entertaining visiting relatives, which they would leave now! I have some bad need to listen to music jitters... 

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Writing very sensible posts............


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of The Gritti Palace refurbishment (linked). Their rooms have always been beyond the means of most, but I can vouch for Happy Hour on their Grand Canal terrace. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/u...ce-Venices-most-celebrated-hotel-reopens.html


----------



## Crudblud

Rising bread, doing the washing up. I'm a prodigious multi-tasker...


----------



## ProudSquire

Trying to trick my brain into shutting down, so far all efforts have been futile.


----------



## ptr

..pondering on where as to go out side this windy minus 2C/28F spring midday... 

/ptr


----------



## Feathers

Listening to an annoying woodpecker that has decided to make the underside of my roof its new home...


----------



## ProudSquire

Watching golf on a quiet Sunday afternoon. Life is so exciting.


----------



## EricABQ

Feathers said:


> Listening to an annoying woodpecker that has decided to make the underside of my roof its new home...


They can do a lot of damage. I would be fairly worried about that.


----------



## Sonata

Just got back from swimming at the local pool, and now I am getting ready to make dinner: chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Feathers

EricABQ said:


> They can do a lot of damage. I would be fairly worried about that.


Yeah, I throw rocks at it when it pecks to scare it away, but if it comes back again I'll have to find a more permanent solution.


----------



## OboeKnight

Researching the Romanticism movement for an English project....it's a group project that has sadly turned into a "me" project. I was only responsible for the poet Samuel Coleridge, but seeing as my fellow group members apparently have better things to do with their lives, I'm stuck researching the entire movement in addition to my poet and poetry analysis. Gotta love group work


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just making some more Music of Mass Destruction MOMD.............. a serial composition.


----------



## ptr

Clothing up to go to the pharmacy and then some light grocery shopping..

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris

Just noticed ptr's location. Why are you in the middle of a field, ptr? http://goo.gl/maps/6a8sa


----------



## ptr

Kopachris said:


> Just noticed ptr's location. Why are you in the middle of a field, ptr? http://goo.gl/maps/6a8sa


Nope I'm not, its just an approximation... Didn't want to be to specific, but I'm within a five mile radius...  (I think that people should be cautious of announcing their exact location, there are criminals that fish such information of the internet... )

Anyone happen to be in the neighbourhood send me an PM and we can discuss a GTG!

/ptr


----------



## Weston

Just woke up from an ill advised nap and now I'll probably be up half the night. 

The thing is, I was trapped with someone at work wearing heavy pungent perfume all day. I no longer have asthma (or it's in remission or something) so I didn't have the escape route of lying on the floor turning blue from lack of oxygen as I might have done 20 years ago. I just had to endure it, or confront the toxic lady -- and I'm not very confrontational. It really impacted my work too because I could not think at all. It felt like if I tried to figure out the least problem, my head would just explode. So I came home and slept the horrible headache away.

Confound it, people! We don't live in medieval times any more with no bathing and sewers running through the streets. You don't need to wear that poison, and it's unbelievably rude to trap your fellow employees with your overly redolent self. If it goes on, I'll have to be the bad guy and talk to her I guess.


----------



## ptr

Just stopped arguing with one of the neighbours about the gigantic amount leafs from the threes in his garden the wind blows in to mine... no resolution... thinking about getting one of those humongous leaf-blowers to blow em back... 

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris

Typography and document formatting is somewhat of a hobby of mine, and it is so dull at the front desk tonight, so I just re-made one of the more ancient forms we use and dropped it in the hotel manager's inbox for review. Done this several times already in the past, with good results.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Typography and document formatting is somewhat of a hobby of mine, and it is so dull at the front desk tonight, so I just re-made one of the more ancient forms we use and dropped it in the hotel manager's inbox for review. Done this several times already in the past, with good results.


With that *kind of attitude*, it's called initiative, you'll be managing one of their properties soon. No more nights with one hand on the shotgun.


----------



## Kieran

Watching the new Pope! Pope Francis I...


----------



## Ravndal

drinking coffee


----------



## ptr

..headache, no movement at all...

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal

Watching a debate about "Life of Brian" from 1979 with John Cleese, Michael Palin and two other super christian conservative guys on a talkshow. In moments like these, I'm so glad youtube exists. Life of Brian is a really funny film, and was very controversial at that time. Very interesting debate. Of course those christians got it all wrong, but still.






You can find all 4 parts on youtube.

Edit:

I must add that both cleese & palin impress me with their civility, even when the other two call the film rubbish and a joke. Who is the bigger man? hmm.


----------



## KenOC

I'm thinking, seriously, about transplanting my ghost pepper plant. It's getting too big for the Aerogarden. But is it too early in the season? Decisions, decisions...

On a lesser matter, fulminating about paying for a new transmission, which went out this morning. But in comparison, that's minor.


----------



## Sonata

Watching Big Bang Theory on TV with my hubby and snuggling our cat Turbo


----------



## OboeKnight

Sonata said:


> Watching Big Bang Theory on TV with my hubby and snuggling our cat Turbo


That show is hilarious.

Doing research on Samuel Coleridge- a poet of the Romantic movement while listening to Mendelssohn  ....the analysis of _Kubla Khan_ can wait until tomorrow...or the next day.


----------



## Feathers

Sonata said:


> Watching Big Bang Theory


Me too! :lol:


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Watching Big Bang Theory on TV with my hubby and snuggling our cat Turbo


How many seasons have passed since Howard and his blond doctor ( she was Neuro something if i remember right) got married on the roof top?
That was the last episode i saw.


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> How many seasons have passed since Howard and his blond doctor ( she was Neuro something if i remember right) got married on the roof top?
> That was the last episode i saw.


Bernadette, the microbiologist. I think they are just one season past that point. Hard to say, we've kind of watched them out of order, catching a new episode here and there in between re-runs.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Bernadette, the microbiologist. I think they are just one season past that point. Hard to say, we've kind of watched them out of order, catching a new episode here and there in between re-runs.


I think that i am gonna try netflix so i can watch the new season.


----------



## jani

Reading this.

#3. Mozart Was Not Buried in a Pauper's Grave

UniversalImagesGroup / Getty
The Myth
Everyone knows the name "Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart" now, but he was never appreciated in his own era. After all, isn't that the way it goes with most real geniuses? Mozart's operas failed, and he was hated in Vienna because his music was too ahead of its time. Consequently, he died a poor man and was buried as such -- in a ditch. In the film Amadeus, we see how they literally dump his corpse into an unmarked mass grave with other poverty-stricken nobodies.

"Let's just leave him over here with Da Vinci, Copernicus, and Pete the Hand Job Hobo."
But Actually ...
While it's more romantic to think of Mozart as some misunderstood genius, the truth is that he was by no means a starving artist. He got himself into quite a bit of debt, sure, but his income was around 10,000 florins a year, which put him in the top 5 percent of the population. Mozart's concerts and piano lessons gave him a steady source of wealth, and his last opera, The Magic Flute, was a huge success.

As was the actual "magic flute" it was based on (with the ladies).
As for his burial, several sources state that he was buried in a "communal grave," but this is apparently a mistranslation: He was actually buried in a common grave, which is to say, "not a fancy one." In 18th century Vienna, it was the custom for middle-class people to be buried in plots they didn't own, from which they were eventually dug up to make space for others, which is why his body's current whereabouts are unknown. Some biographer probably read about that, thought, "Holy ****, that's ****** up," and exaggerated it just a tiny bit ... so we ended up with "they threw him in a ditch."
In Amadeus, we see Mozart begging for money and unable to impress his father. In reality, Mozart's dad was bragging in letters about how much money his son was making. So he wasn't exactly an unappreciated artist who suffered all his life -- he was more like the Michael Bolton of the 1700s: a popular artist who had some huge hits, but wasn't a huge deal either.

Read more: http://www.cracked.com/article_2032...y-deaths-everyone-believes.html#ixzz2NY2MZs00


----------



## Kopachris

jani said:


> Read more: http://www.cracked.com/article_2032...y-deaths-everyone-believes.html#ixzz2NY2MZs00


Jani, what are you doin? Jani, stahp. I'm going to be stuck on Cracked all night, now. :/


----------



## jani

Buying a ticket to my first classical concert ever!
Guess the set list!
Here are some tips,
The set has 3 pieces, all of them are from the same composer, That composer has been called " The last great clacisist and the first romantic", First piece is an overture, second piece is a piano concerto, the last piece is a symphony!


----------



## ptr

jani said:


> Guess the set list!


That must be Prokofiev!! No one before him would fit that description... 

Congrats on loosing Your Classical Concert Virginity, as special as the loosing other!!

/ptr


----------



## jani

ptr said:


> That must be Prokofiev!! No one before him would fit that description...
> 
> Congrats on loosing Your Classical Concert Virginity, as special as the loosing other!!
> 
> /ptr


Wrong, it's gonna be hard for me to be on a concert audience and not to yell/sing so loud that i loose my voice, headbang or fistpump.


----------



## Sonata

Very cool Jani. I don't know if you saw my previous message but I saw Beethoven's first in concert last month 
Which symphony and piano concerto? if it's the fourth or fifth concerto I am very jealous!


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Very cool Jani. I don't know if you saw my previous message but I saw Beethoven's first in concert last month
> Which symphony and piano concerto? if it's the fourth or fifth concerto I am very jealous!


Yes i saw it sonata 
How was it?
I pm the set list so i don't ruin the fun for others!


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> Jani, what are you doin? Jani, stahp. I'm going to be stuck on Cracked all night, now. :/


Youtube and Cracked are the most addicting sites on the internet.


----------



## ptr

jani said:


> Wrong, it's gonna be hard for me to be on a concert audience and not to yell/sing so loud that i loose my voice, headbang or fistpump.


 ... Headbanging and fistpumping silently is is quite fine, but make sure that You have lost your voice *before* the concert as noisy people are frowned upon by the might of the classical concert going audience... 

And BTW, *Prokofiev is always right*! You should try banging out his d-minor Toccata Op 11 on that electric guitar!!!!






/ptr


----------



## ptr

..just came home from an hour's walk just before writing the above... Next up; music, music, music and eating something!

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from the physio (with my bad back)
I've been pummeled, electrocuted, put on a rack
AND had to pay for the privilege:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Just back from the physio (with my bad back)
> I've been pummeled, electrocuted, put on a rack
> AND had to pay for the privilege:lol:


You've been seeing that dominatrix too long.


----------



## Vaneyes

Caol Ila 12, a wee dram.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading the NYT about nuke build-up. As Ronnie Raygun would've said, "Here we go again."

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/16/w...missile-defense-against-north-korea.html?_r=0


----------



## cwarchc

Vaneyes said:


> Reading the NYT about nuke build-up. As Ronnie Raygun would've said, "Here we go again."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/16/w...missile-defense-against-north-korea.html?_r=0


Made me think of this from, from a "social" observer!!!


----------



## Sonata

cwarchc said:


> Just back from the physio (with my bad back)
> I've been pummeled, electrocuted, put on a rack
> AND had to pay for the privilege:lol:


ouch! Hope it helps


----------



## ptr

Cleaning 10Kg of Cod my neighbour the fisherman just dropped of... Fresh fish is the best!

/ptr


----------



## jani

ptr said:


> Cleaning 10Kg of Cod my neighbour the fisherman just dropped of... Fresh fish is the best!
> 
> /ptr


Fish with boiled potatoes which have been coated with melted butter and dill and with a good creamy sauce is one of the best dishes i know.


----------



## jani

Getting the basic Jazzy chord progression under my fingers









http://www.guitarcontrol.com/blog/c...jazz-guitar-lesson-on-the-ii-v-i-progression/


----------



## EricABQ

Watching Sportscenter and easing into my Saturday.


----------



## ptr

jani said:


> Fish with boiled potatoes which have been coated with melted butter and dill and with a good creamy sauce is one of the best dishes i know.


Tonight's dinner will be grilled Cod, with boiled potatoes and a butter sauce with quails eggs! Hadn't planned it, but I might well ad some dill to the sauce just to make sure that I have some sort of green with each meal! 

/ptr


----------



## mtmailey

I was writing a guitar solo in g major after that i will precede to write the parts for my symphony 2 it is half done.


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Made me think of this from, from a "social" observer!!!


Deja voodoo.


----------



## OboeKnight

Staring at the wreckage that is my room...


----------



## cwarchc

OboeKnight said:


> View attachment 14887
> 
> 
> Staring at the wreckage that is my room...


OboeKnight.
It looks like our house did the time we were burgled :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

OboeKnight said:


> View attachment 14887
> 
> 
> Staring at the wreckage that is my room...


My room looks like that every so often... :lol: One time to walk in the doorway you'd have to jump over a pile of clothes, and then dodge the school work/books/shoes/boxes/bags on the floor. I got quite good at it.


----------



## Crudblud

Thinking, researching and writing, but I'm incubating a headache (I've been at it for four hours) and may have to stop soon.


----------



## jani

OboeKnight said:


> View attachment 14887
> 
> 
> Staring at the wreckage that is my room...


Exactly like mine, in my room the only thing that is in order are musical related items.


----------



## Crudblud

OboeKnight said:


> View attachment 14887
> 
> 
> Staring at the wreckage that is my room...


My room almost seems well organised by comparison.


----------



## ptr

Craving something sweet... I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist... 
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## OboeKnight

Got it cleaned last night...took a while haha. I usually don't let it get that out of control but I didn't feel like cleaning all weekend.


----------



## OboeKnight

ptr said:


> Craving something sweet... I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist, I know I can resist...
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Just eat it and get it over with....you know you want to


----------



## ptr

I did... 

Now watching Neil Robertson vs Ding JunHui Final Match of Snooker PTC Grand Final from Galway, Ireland on the telly!

Go Australlialala! First Frame home!

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Imagining how fun it would be if the "if you could resurrect any composer" thread would be as a reality TV show. Think of it: Have half a dozen of us TC'ers per season with their selected composer.

You could see how each composer was getting on with modern life, how the "roomate" situation was going for us TC'ers as we deal with the composers quirks and vice versa. The composers would have a new piece ready for the end of each episode (Mozart and Schubert would probably be ready with a half dozen!)

I like it! :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huh, I just had my first (school) Music lesson (which is on Jazz) and I just found out that in my class there is a boy who composes! There has never been anyone before... I wonder if he's any good... Lol


----------



## Sonata

Just had a nice evening with my little boy. He was strumming his toy guitar while I was getting baby sister down to bed. When I came back out, he asked me to sing for him. My husband put on his favorite song "Silent Lucidity" by Queensryche which made me really happy. Love fostering an interest in music in him!


----------



## Weston

Believe it or not, removing all the classical from my iPod. I have a _lot_ of house work to do, and let's face it. Classical just doesn't have the extra kick to get you motivated at that. I can still listen to all my music on the dedicated computer though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Weston said:


> Believe it or not, removing all the classical from my iPod. I have a _lot_ of house work to do, and let's face it. Classical just doesn't have the extra kick to get you motivated at that. I can still listen to all my music on the dedicated computer though.


Not even (dare I say it- hope no Wagnerites are watching) Ride of the Valkyries or Toreodor's theme from Carmen"

For me Poème électronique does the trick.............


----------



## Weston

Well if they did, it would be moot. I don't have any of those in my collection.


----------



## jani

MaestroViolinist said:


> Huh, I just had my first (school) Music lesson (which is on Jazz) and I just found out that in my class there is a boy who composes! There has never been anyone before... I wonder if he's any good... Lol


You are making COAG jealous :lol:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

9.10 P.M Just came back from a little walk, lots of people everywhere, especially beautiful young girls and ladies  shopping, getting ready for the traditional Nowrūz.


----------



## OboeKnight

Filling out scholarship applications.

I have a scholarship interview in the morning, and two scholarship auditions in the next two weeks. Money....I need money


----------



## Air

I'm taking a trip down cyber memory lane by reading ancient Talk Classical posts of mine. I still can't believe that I haven't bought the _Sviatoslav Richter a Prague_ set yet. Even sadder is that I still don't have the money to. When I win the lottery, maybe, but for now I'll just accept that it's never going to become a reality. In the meantime, I will be happy with the isolated disks from the set that I do have.

I also just finished filling out my March Madness bracket. It's definitely the time of year to lose five dollars for no reason and enjoy myself doing so.


----------



## Vaneyes

I have no b-ball allegiances, except for my alma mater. They aren't in it, as usual, so I've guessed Louisville vs Kansas in the final.

On a more serious note, I'm reading of a Twinkies comeback. That's bad for one's health...as are wimpy politicians kowtowing to the NRA.


----------



## EricABQ

I have to do my bracket tonight. I haven't decided on a winner yet, but my upset leans are New Mexico and Gonzaga getting knocked out in the round of 32.


----------



## Flamme

Watching 




Im really blown away...Didnt want to watch it when everybody else did i always liek to wait for some times and also had prejudices about ''new'' zombie movies and series...But its really quite good! Very brutal with great effects i think its rated ''forbidden for all'' and for people with weak stomach lol I like the '' chasing in the woods'' part it brought memories back from childhood when that was one of my fav activities... I like how human characters are depicted pretty much a real deal how i imagine people would behave, some loyal to community or a group some acting it some loyal only to themselves selfish ******** but even they feel the spirit of solidarity and unification of all members in one...And positive spirit strive more fight hope and you never know what waits you behind the corner... Crew is great locations too especially country side ones could be almost romantic in other circumstances...


----------



## Flamme

You can almost wish for something that will unite the decaying and divided humanity lol


----------



## EricABQ

I got that Oregon win right. 

Got burned when Pitt lost though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thinking some about today's session of the lying murderess Jodi Arias trial. Outstanding prosecution by Juan Martinez, in combat with a stupid defense and their expert "amnesia doc".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm practicing the Firebird Variation over... and over... and over again.... I'm doing it for an Orchestral Institute audition... MAN is it hard!  I'm actually able to play it ok-ish right now, I just want to make it as polished as possible.


----------



## Air

Rough luck today.

I had Oregon and Cal winning (Go Pac-12!), but I never saw the Harvard upset coming. I don't think anyone did. I picked St. Mary's and Davidson to upset, but they both lost by a point or two.


----------



## EricABQ

I went 12 and 4 for the first day. I also got both 12 seed upsets correct, but did miss the Harvard shocker. Fortunately I had New Mexico losing in the 2nd round, so I didn't lose much by missing that one.

I've only lost one team from the round of 16 so far, so I'm still in decent shape. In my office pool I'm currently tied for 2nd, but I have more possible points till alive than anyone else.


----------



## EricABQ

Flamme said:


> Watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really blown away...Didnt want to watch it when everybody else did i always liek to wait for some times and also had prejudices about ''new'' zombie movies and series...But its really quite good! Very brutal with great effects i think its rated ''forbidden for all'' and for people with weak stomach lol I like the '' chasing in the woods'' part it brought memories back from childhood when that was one of my fav activities... I like how human characters are depicted pretty much a real deal how i imagine people would behave, some loyal to community or a group some acting it some loyal only to themselves selfish ******** but even they feel the spirit of solidarity and unification of all members in one...And positive spirit strive more fight hope and you never know what waits you behind the corner... Crew is great locations too especially country side ones could be almost romantic in other circumstances...


I was a faithful watcher of the first two seasons, and the first half of the current season, but I'm several episodes behind now. They are on the DVR so I'm sure I will get to them at some point.

I do enjoy apocalyptic fiction as I think it provides many opportunities for storylines. I agree that this one is very well done in terms of production values.

I would like to see the genre move on from zombies at some point and come up with some new horrible calamity.


----------



## Sonata

Feeling thoughtful, sad. An internet friend of mine who was 21 weeks pregnant had her water break, and lost her baby.  Part of me feeling almost foolish in the sadness, because I didn't know her all that well, and knowing my feelings are a ridiculous fraction of what she might be going through. I cannot fathom. My oldest friend from high school lost her baby this fall when she was 28 weeks pregnant, as did my cousin who is like a sister to me went through this four years ago.

I can't describe how very much I love my children and am so relieved that they are here with me. May that long continue.

Listening to Daughtry's "Gone Too Soon" and Pain of Salvation's "Plains of Dawn" which both touch on the loss of children.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I was a faithful watcher of the first two seasons, and the first half of the current season, but I'm several episodes behind now. They are on the DVR so I'm sure I will get to them at some point.
> 
> I do enjoy apocalyptic fiction as I think it provides many opportunities for storylines. I agree that this one is very well done in terms of production values.
> 
> I would like to see the genre move on from zombies at some point and come up with some new horrible calamity.


That guy looks like ice skater Brian Boitano.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I went 12 and 4 for the first day. I also got both 12 seed upsets correct, but did miss the Harvard shocker. Fortunately I had New Mexico losing in the 2nd round, so I didn't lose much by missing that one.
> 
> I've only lost one team from the round of 16 so far, so I'm still in decent shape. In my office pool I'm currently tied for 2nd, but I have more possible points till alive than anyone else.


Too many games...only watched a few minutes. The herd is being thinned.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Too many games...only watched a few minutes. The herd is being thinned.


I'm not having much success today. Fortunately, neither is anyone else in my office pool.


----------



## Air

The only positive thing for me so far is that my Elite Eight is still pretty much intact, with the exception of Wisconsin. I only got 3 out of 8 matchups in the West correct (but I have OSU in the Final Four, which is looking good), but the rest of my bracket did really well. 

Everyone's favorite part about the NCAA Tournament is the upsets, and I think America has been treated to some pretty sweet ones so far. As compared to the NBA where Miami has won 25 straight and another title is starting to seem like a foregone conclusion, you never know what's going to happen next during March Madness. I'm rooting hard for teams like Harvard, Ole Miss, Cal, and Florida Gulf because I've always loved the underdog in the game and they've got something really special going. I can't wait to see how things will turn out at the end, even if my bracket is completely ruined!


----------



## Vaneyes

Wichita St.'s momentarily owning Gonzaga.

My picks Louisville & Kansas proceed.


----------



## OboeKnight

Listening to the 10th anniversary concert of Les Mis. Is it sad that I can sing along with the entire thing without a missing a word? Lol


----------



## Ramako

OboeKnight said:


> Listening to the 10th anniversary concert of Les Mis. Is it sad that I can sing along with the entire thing without a missing a word? Lol


Not as sad as me preempting all the lines in LOTR when I watch it. It really annoys whoever I'm with, too :lol:


----------



## Sonata

I love the LOTR movies!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Got new job- the phyic test really fooled them..... Now gotta move out of the west, back to Adelaide!


----------



## Feathers

Relaxing and reading Garfield comics. It's amazing how many awesome little stories can come out of the life of a chubby cat whose life revolves around such few things.


----------



## OboeKnight

Trying to decide whether I should play Saint-Saens, Marcello, or Haydn for my audition today =/ my reeds aren't sounding the best, so I'm a bit scared to play a lyrical piece which would showcase the bad tone of the reeds....but I don't want to just play a ridiculously fast technical piece with no emotion (although the blazing sixteenth note runs always awe everyone, even though its in the key of C Major...so not at all difficult)


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching Jodi Arias trial (streaming). Defense continues with its "experts", currently spending a lot of time introducing a psychotherapist (qualifications, experiences).

Court was adjourned until the morning. I pity this psychotherapist, when prosecutor Juan Martinez starts hammering her. He's already devoured one psychologist, and a psychotherapist is a couple of rungs below that. 

Related:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...dd3d86-95ad-11e2-95ca-dd43e7ffee9c_story.html


----------



## EricABQ

I just heard 99 Red Balloons on the radio.

Made me very nostalgic for the Cold war.


----------



## JCarmel

Listening to the Test Match between England & New Zealand. Can England hang-on for a Draw? Hope so. About 50 overs to go & just 5 English wickets left...


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> Listening to the Test Match between England & New Zealand. Can England hang-on for a Draw? Hope so. About 50 overs to go & just 5 English wickets left...


Do I detect a cricket thread conception?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ England's gotta loose - its the rules..............


----------



## JCarmel

3-10am Fascinating Cricket here!
England hanging-on ...257 for 7...
I'm hanging-on too...fallen asleep, twice!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hope England did their homework/ assignments............ Look what happened in India!


----------



## JCarmel

Stuart Broad just beaten the record...103 minutes at the crease without scoring!!
But he's Defending with great guts...with 7 fielders gathered-around the bat!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ The Aussies would give him plenty of homework for that, plus some xxxx

That would cure his constipation!


----------



## JCarmel

One Over left!...Monty Panesar on strike!
3 balls to go...
1to go..
Last ball of match and Series...Hurrah!..England get the Draw and draw the Series!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just wait for the Ashes then.......


----------



## EricABQ

Just reading the latest turn in the Amanda Knox saga.


----------



## jani

Improving my bantering skills by wathing stand up comedy, could you resccommend me some good stand up which could influence to my bantering etc...

ALSO IF YOU SEE MORE TYPOS ON MY POST'S THAN BEFORE IT'S BECAUSE FOR SOME REASON GOOGLE CHROMES SPELL CHECKER HAS STOPPED WORKING.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Just reading the latest turn in the Amanda Knox saga.


I think she's guilty, but Italian courts give new meaning to "kangaroo".

Latest...

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/26/world/europe/italy-amanda-knox-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> I think she's guilty, but Italian courts give new meaning to "kangaroo".
> 
> Latest...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/26/world/europe/italy-amanda-knox-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


I have to respectfully disagree with you on that. I think the only guilty party is the one who is still in prison.

But, who knows? To me it looks like a prosecution run amock.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching the Jodi Arias trial. The defense is still massaging their "expert", the psychotherapist. The prosecution and judge are showing great patience with this witness rambling. Two days of this, and so far nothing has been directly applied to the alleged pre-meditated murder. The jury have got to be asleep by now.


----------



## Air

So Miami and Indiana both fall. Looks like the Big East might get the last laugh after all. When's the last time March Madness had this many upsets?

To quote McDonald's... I'm loving it.


----------



## EricABQ

With that Indiana loss I'm hanging by a thread in my pool. 

OSU winning keeps me alive.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, it all comes down to this for me: if Ohio State makes it to the final four, AND Duke wins the title, I will win my office pool (and the hundred bucks that comes with it.)

I would say I have a slightly better than average shot at it.


----------



## JCarmel

reading this thread and posting this to it....


----------



## ptr

Just realized that I've missed both semi finals of China Open in Snooker on the Telly... 

Mark Selby beat Shaun Murphy 6 - 2 and Neil Robertson beat Stephen Maguire 6 - 5... England vs. Australia in the final the, will have to set the clock for tomorrow!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Thinking b-ball. I thought Syracuse would prevail, and they did. Wichita St. continues their miracle run, handling the Buckleberries easily in the first half.

Man oh man, that *Jayhawks* loss yesterday had my head spinnin' for an hour after the game. How'd dat happen!?!?

*Louisville* is now my lonely hope. They looked rock solid yesterday, swatting off some late opposition easily.


----------



## EricABQ

It would appear as if Ohio State does not care about me winning $100.


----------



## Head_case

I just spent the last hour completely wasted. 

I mean....how is it possible, that the clocks go forward, just because of British summer time, so that we lose one hour when spring isn't even here and winter hasn't loosened it's grip?

We should have cancelled British summer time this year yet with the British insistency that life continues according to schedule, here I am, one hour short and still waiting to thaw before spring :/


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ending Holy Saturday by watching a video of Stephen Hawking explaining how God doesn't exist. I just hit me how ironic that is.


----------



## Head_case

Manxfeeder said:


> Ending Holy Saturday by watching a video of Stephen Hawking explaining how God doesn't exist. I just hit me how ironic that is.


It's a shame he never seems to do this briefly since he's out of time :lol:

He's right though: any philosopher of religion will tell you that Hawkings is simple-minded and repeating nothing new. The modern marketing and commercialism of his appeal however is alluring 

The medieval christian scholar, Aquinas had already articulated succinctly, that God does not exist: in fact, christian philosophy purposefully and deliberately refutes God's existence: it argues that God exist*ed* as the incarnation of Christ and Christ no longer exists: he simply " is " and that is the Hebrew tenet: God simply " is ", when Moses was in a spiritual crisis and asked God: "Whom shall I tell the Israelites you are?" And the answer he receives is to tell them that their God is called " I am ".

Philosophically, the category of being, from the Latin " esse " is where we derive our distinction of " essence " and " existence " however, existence, is rooted in the Latin " ex-stehere " which translated literally, means 'to stand out from'. Hawkings can indeed (as all christians, except the ignorant ones) argue that God does not exist: however faced against the overwhelming limitations of his own mind, he is human and limited: impotent to argue that "God is", is not. This philosophical distinction between 'to be' and 'to exist' is a huge one. You can for example, 'not be' (that is, to live inauthentically' and exist, and that is no different than being a modern zombie, neither living, nor dead (in the cardiac arrest sense); but just milling by in limbo.....not really engaged in life. To ' exist ' in this sense, is an empty existence. And any meaning in existence, can only ever be rooted .... in the fullness of Being [Esse] " I am " rather than just another it.

God as Being, simply is: whether Hawkings likes it or not: to exist, is to stand out in one's life; or one's own experience, or in one's own faith (of which he has not been blessed with any).

However blessed Hawkings is as a scientist and as a commercial evangelist of the modern day religious atheism, this is where his shortcoming comes in: he understands the structure of his own metaphysics less than his physics, yet encroaches into metaphysics, mistaking it for physics.

Better tell the guy to stick with physics than metaphysics :tiphat:


----------



## Chrythes

I would guess that Hawkings by saying "existence" really meant "being". But in any case it doesn't change the fact that this is a mere opinion and his knowledge and neither anyone's else knowledge on the matter of god's being or not can be refuted/proven/or held in a higher regard than the next person's opinion. 

I could reverse this sentence - "God as Being, simply is: whether Hawkings likes it or not" into - "God as Being, simply is not: whether person X likes it or not". And it would be as true as the first sentence. Now, if god is understood as a mere idea created by us then true - he "is", but if he's an entity that "is" or "exists" by and on his own is a different thing.


----------



## Head_case

Chrythes said:


> I would guess that Hawkings by saying "existence" really meant "being". But in any case it doesn't change the fact that this is a mere opinion and his knowledge and neither anyone's else knowledge on the matter of god's being or not can be refuted/proven/or held in a higher regard than the next person's opinion.
> 
> I could reverse this sentence - "God as Being, simply is: whether Hawkings likes it or not" into - "God as Being, simply is not: whether person X likes it or not". And it would be as true as the first sentence. Now, if god is understood as a mere idea created by us then true - he "is", but if he's an entity that "is" or "exists" by and on his own is a different thing.


You could certainly try .... and like countless of famous people, fail with your reasoning by lapsing into either syllogistic fallacy or the error of assuming all-knowing/omniscience.

Firstly, to assume Hawkings means 'Being' : he has failed to define it: he assumes it: and he requires this imprecise assumption, in order to carry his argument forwards. This will only convince the ignorant (or the agnostic) who have no understanding of the category of Being vs Existence. He is not a philosopher, and trades on this basic lack of clarity to render his argument succinct within a framework of physical materialism.

Secondly, the question of Being and Existence, is not a question that science (in the form of empirical science, or modern physical materialism) can answer, without lapsing beyond its limit, and moving into the area of pure speculation.

More importantly, you are (experientially) correct, when you say this is mere opinion (referring to Hawkings views; your own views; or mine): no one should ever be convinced by the weight of someone else's argument, without finding out the validity of that "truth" for themselves. To do so, is inauthentic and non-reflective in a mindless manner.

Now the problem your your final attempt: in a Ciceronian attempt at chiasmus, to reverse the statement, that "God as Being, simply is not": this is problematic, since you can know something (by the category of faith, which is what religious Christianity requires) through that act of faith.

To do as you have done, which is to attempt to refute Being, requires omnisicence: logically and rationally, you are not in a position to state that God 'simply is not', unless you were omniscient, and knew everything in the universe, ,in order to validly refute "God as Being". This act, is the opposite of christianity, which requires 'faith'; not in suspension of 'knowledge' - knowledge is grounded in the real and historical figure of Christ. However omniscient denial of the Father, is as Freudian as it can get to being Oedipal....or as indefensible as the modern blindness which is our very legacy when we fall under the spell of the god of Empiricism.

To state so, is an act of simple mindedness and in fact, is no different than replacing God [as Being] with the category of our assumed omniscience, making ourselves into the arbiter-god of what we believe. We do it all the time; and we still do it. However critically thinking, that is commonplace because we still think like children, and only through ignorance of reason, can we excuse ourselves from believing that we can refute something.

That is the sceptics argument against knowing of 'something does not exist'. You could turn to the evidential world, to decide, but again, it requires greater faith to believe in nothing. And when man cannot reason his way out of ignorance, it is not nothing he believes in, but anything.


----------



## Chrythes

"This is problematic, since you can know something (by the category of faith, which is what religious Christianity requires) through that act of faith".

This is something I have a problem with, since one could say that such knowledge is not truly knowledge, but a mere speculation or an intuitive feeling perceived as knowledge. In this case, is there a difference between refuting or stating that "He is"? Since it seems that in both cases we take the position of omniscience beings by trying to prove or disprove the being of another omniscience being.


----------



## Head_case

Chrythes said:


> "This is problematic, since you can know something (by the category of faith, which is what religious Christianity requires) through that act of faith".
> 
> This is something I have a problem with, since one could say that such knowledge is not truly knowledge, but a mere speculation or an intuitive feeling perceived as knowledge. In this case, is there a difference between refuting or stating that "He is"? Since it seems that in both cases we take the position of omniscience beings by trying to prove or disprove the being of another omniscience being.


Absolutely you should have a problem with this [kind of non-empirical knowing]. We all should. Otherwise, faith can never be founded on solid (metaphysical grounds).

Here is a distinction:

1). knowledge (which can be known, when the data becomes available) such as furthering empirical sciences; discovering more about the astronomical size of the universe, or trying to solve the Rubik's cube. This kind of problem of knowing, dissolves with human knowledge.

2). the knowledge proper, of where man origins from; or of the mystery of existence. This is the philosophical limit of knowing [epistemology]. Here, empirical science is useless. We can refract knowledge through the prism of empiricism, but then, we are condemned by the limits of empiricism and this will only lead us to the false conclusions derived from our distorted refractions of empirical knowing, such as believing man is no more than a sum of organised systems of atoms. Some refer to this as ' unverifiable data' of knowing. . This term is unhelpful except when it clarifies that there are things which humans can never know such as the mystery of Being: why am I here? What purpose have I?

Surely this idea is nonsense: after all, i can be here to be cannonfodder (If Iam a soldier); or I am here to heal (if I a doctor) or here to have fun (that is, to spam on the forum  ). There is no mystery to why I am here; or where humans come from.

Well, it is this very form of scientific fake omniscience which philosophy rejects. It is not the same argument for religious faith, where faith [not religious knowledge, since this only exists, within the context of religious faith a priori) is a chosen act: an existential quality, which is acted on; not forced into through the force of knowledge; or through brute evangelicism.

Not at all: these elicited minor roles, never answer the fuller question of human existence: and that is the domain of knowing up to the limit, where knowing tells us more....and we are then faced with the limit ...of a true mystery of being. And here, 'mystery' is that precise marvel: that adoration, and meditation, on the exploration of the richness of 'Being' alive; of 'Being', which strips its layers to reveal, the essential character of Being.

With these two distinctions in mind:where does 'speculation or an intuitive feeling of knowing fit'?

[Human] Intuition is a facet of knowing, relegated perhaps by the empirical method as wishy-washy or hokey-pokey. This is the kind of intuition which gives rise to cults and occults: like the cult of Scientology, whose founder, intuited knowledge of God, through divination and self-attempts to access knowledge of the dead (Madame Blatvatsky and the cult of Theosophy) or forms of Hollywood Kabbalism with 'mystical knowing' or other widespread cults where the founder elicited such intuited knowledge as 'revelation through his 'seizures' and then formed a worldwide church.

Absolutely you are right to caution against these forms of knowing [intuition]: these are grounded, in opposition to empirical knowing. That is: when you use your sense-data appreciation, and understand for example, the precepts of the Scientology, firstly, is it internally coherent, as a theory of religion? Or does it spring.....with all sorts of leaks, and essentially, touches on, the problem ......of unverifiable data?

Firstly, knowledge must be used to defend knowing against believing anything (all forms of cultish nonsense).

Secondly, knowledge must be defended against being reduced to believing nothing: which is another form of sheer nonsense.

Then, faith arises, not ignorant of knowledge; but complemented by it, and reconciled by it. For this to arise, the mind requires its character, to move into the realm of that very limit of knowledge: uncertainty, without lapsing into fundamentalist panic, and holding onto physical materialism as a crutch to defend against the anxiety of being uncertain, just as much as it has to defend itself from lapsing into some facile form of 'faith' which is not faith proper, but man's stab in the dark without a signpost to know any better.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ To me this is discussion is far to caught up in the western judeo- christian way of perceiving belief. 

That fact that there is so many other belief systems in the world tells me that this is not knowledge at all, but historical belief systems that humans have developed and relied to try and understand the world around them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This has been an interesting discussion.


----------



## EricABQ

One of the people my wife works with raises chickens and was nice enough to give us some fresh eggs. So, I'm about to scramble some of them up and wrap them up in a tortilla with some green chile, tomatoes, and cheese.


----------



## ProudSquire

Waiting for the kettle to signal so I can make my cup of tea.


----------



## EricABQ

Watching the Louisville v. Duke game. 

I wish I hadn't been watching when that poor kid just broke his leg. That was an awful scene.


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ To me this is discussion is far to caught up in the western judeo- christian way of perceiving belief.
> 
> That fact that there is so many other belief systems in the world tells me that this is not knowledge at all, but historical belief systems that humans have developed and relied to try and understand the world around them.


Welcome to try any other approach involving an alternative belief system :cheers:

I take the view that Truth is not provincial: whether we are trapped in the Judeo-Christian way of thinking (a rather ironic term in my view :confused) should not matter for Truth in any system will be mapped by overlapping systems of belief when they reveal a dimension of humanly tangible Truth. Such systems of belief (and thought) do not cancel one another out, or nullify one another.

Usually at this point, people prefer not to think


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Watching the Louisville v. Duke game.
> 
> I wish I hadn't been watching when that poor kid just broke his leg. That was an awful scene.


I've never seen such a tidal wave of emotion in a sporting event. It took some time for the Cards to regroup, but how they did.

FINAL FOUR: Louisville should/must/will end Wichita State's dream ride. I expect Michigan to continue their roll over Syracuse, but I'll be cheering for the Orangemen.


----------



## Kopachris

Unpacking.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Packing to move to the city of churches Adelaide.................


----------



## jani

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Packing to move to the city of churches Adelaide.................


It must be nice to change your scenery.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> I've never seen such a tidal wave of emotion in a sporting event. It took some time for the Cards to regroup, but how they did.
> 
> FINAL FOUR: Louisville should/must/will end Wichita State's dream ride. I expect Michigan to continue their roll over Syracuse, but I'll be cheering for the Orangemen.


It was a pretty surreal scene. I think the players on the Louisville bench got a pretty clear look at what was a very horrific injury. I've read some descriptions of how it looked, and it's not something I'd want to see.

As for the bracket, I went 0 for 4 in picking the Final Four this year. With regards to who is left, I like Syracuse and Louisville to advance to the final, and I'll take Louisville to win it all.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> It must be nice to change your scenery.


Will be, although the south west of Western Australia is very scenic - just very remote even for Oz land. Is similar distance from Sydney that of New York to LA.


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Packing to move to the city of churches Adelaide.................


Churches, and wine?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Churches, and wine?


Correct, MMMM might have to get a drop or three Barossa valley, Clare valley, Mc Claren Vale, Adelaide Hills and Coonawarra to the east to name some... not sure where to start!


----------



## Weston

Giving up on trying to read all the new threads started today. They have interesting titles, but the posts are way too long and I find myself very tired and there aren't any pictures and they're not even in color.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Here a couple in full colour to cheer you up.................


----------



## Guest

I love that opera by Stradella!! (He was murdered, poor man!)


----------



## Guest

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> I love that opera by Stradella!! (He was murdered, poor man!)


And what am I doing right now? Wasting time on the internet on TC when I should be reading and researching, walking on the beach or helping my husband with some painting after the excesses of Easter. My friend over the road is expecting me to come for coffee, but unless her conversation is more interesting than this..........!! (It isn't).


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Correct, MMMM might have to get a drop or three Barossa valley, Clare valley, Mc Claren Vale, Adelaide Hills and Coonawarra to the east to name some... not sure where to start!


 My son has done vintages in Coonawarra, Riverina, Bordeaux and Orange (France), Napa Valley (California) and NZ.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Nice the Hunter Valley hey, very good wine making area. Must be quite some winemaker!


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^Nice the Hunter Valley hey, very good wine making area. Must be quite some winemaker!


He was with McWilliams for nearly 10 years and was chief winemaker at Draytons (Hunter Valley) for the last two. (You might remember they had an explosion 4 years ago and 2 people were killed when a welder ignited highly volatile chemicals. One of the Draytons was killed - Trevor. My son came in to "mop up" and fix it all up after that disaster. He actually saw it happen from across the paddock at McWilliams and pulled the young winemaker out of the dam (he had horrible burns and still wears a full body suit).

The high Australian dollar is playing havoc with our wine (and every other) industry!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yes I do remember the incident (in construction industry myself), what a mess and yes Aussie Dollar is hitting all exports particular wine......


----------



## Vaneyes

The lying murderess Jodi Arias trial is in a noon recess, so I'm reading of "portal to the underworld" aka "gate to hell". No doubt, its gatekeeper is readying Miss Arias' unencumbered passage. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...orway-matches-mythical-portal-underworld.html


----------



## Head_case

well in my own little unnoticed utterly trivial but mindnumbingly tiresome saga of being harrassed by psycho stalker, I received 24 text messages when I switched my phone on today. 

Rather horrified to see the phone memory jam just with the constant bleeps of receiving time-delayed ones and that sinking feeling realising that once I turned on my phone, then psychostalker would know that the text messages were delivered. I count up the text credits it must have cost to call from a different network from mine. Nothing more reassuring than knowing that psychostalkers' funds are slowly being chipped away for each text message. 

I photographed them (just in case the only way to get in touch with me afterwards is via Eddie and his underworld connections down under  ) should I suddenly disappear without notice. 

But! I move home this weekend. I won't be leaving a forwarding address :lol:


----------



## JCarmel

I'm watching 'Siegfried' ..the production of the third part of Wagner's Ring cycle from Valencia Opera House conducted by Zubin Mehta in 2008, I think.
The production looks fantastic with it's futuristic video-tech presentation but I don't think much of the singing.
In fact, when Siggy has finished forging Nothung, das schwert...I'm off to bed!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Here a couple in full colour to cheer you up.................
> 
> View attachment 15797
> View attachment 15798


Notice the second pic (hard to miss is Jupiter (from my failed April fools attempt)


----------



## Sonata

Catching up on several days away from TC. I miss you all! Planning on playing piano in a few minutes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mmmmmm Not sure how to do this one, my new work is sending me to Sydney to do a leadership training thing mmmmmm

just got email that tells me to (not sure what it says really)- refer below:

*"Leaders: Ignore The Soft-Stuff At Your Peril"* - Do they mean the cream cakes? if so I wont be missing them for sure...

but it goes on....
"Hello Eddie,

Roger Enrico, the Vice President of Pepsi Co, said, "The soft stuff is always harder than the hard stuff."

Nevertheless exemplary leaders put a hefty focus on how they behave as a leader-the soft-stuff.

Apart from any humanistic motivation, they know that the quality of their relationships and the levels of trust they generate with each of their team members will significantly impact their numbers-the hard stuff.

Will you reflect on your leadership practices and see if you can uncover where you can move closer towards being an exemplary leader?

More About Soft-Stuff 
Excelling with the hard-stuff isn't sufficient in organisations these days.

The soft-stuff is the number one driver for team member engagement. It's what has your team members displaying the much sort after discretionary effort.

Innumerable observations of leaders-in-action have shown that the more the soft-stuff is neglected the less discretionary effort team members will volunteer. And you're seriously inhibiting organisational performance whenever you're hampering discretionary effort.

The problem is that hard-stuff speaks more loudly than soft behaviours. Hard-numbers are straightforward. A budget is either met or not met. The soft-stuff is easier to tiptoe around than the hard-stuff."

Bring on the cream filled cakes I say...


----------



## ptr

..watching the birds outside the window...

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris

I'll be getting a new phone soon. Decided to experiment with Republic Wireless. At only $29/month for unlimited everything (+$109 upfront for the phone and setup fee), it's worth a shot. They only offer one phone right now, though, and reviews of that phone are rather poor. They seem like a good company, though, and I'd like to follow them for a while to see where things go. And besides that, I doubt the phone could be worse than the one I currently have (some hardly-functional Pantech smartphone-wannabe that I'm paying $50/month to use with AT&T's pay-as-you-go service).


----------



## Weston

Recovering from a fiction book that for me was not quite bad enough to abandon, yet not good enough to hold my interest, and so the beast took forever to read. I'm afraid if I up my standards, the next book will still fit in the not-quite-bad-enough category, and so on. I think I am scarred.


----------



## ptr

Lunch!

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Having a Bach day


----------



## belfastboy

Just realizing how so wonderful the clarinet sounds - apart from the obvious (Mozart etc) any other great clarinet pieces? (I even love jazz clarinet)!


----------



## Head_case

Sure - 

Stephen Dodgson's clarinet chamber music, as well as York Bowen's outstanding bass clarinet and string quartet arrangements. 

It might sound wonderful, but it makes my head feel like exploding when I play. 

I'm going to let mine go one of these days. I'd rather listen to recordings than blow an artery playing


----------



## ptr

Procrastinating doing tonight's dishes... 

/ptr


----------



## belfastboy

Thanks love brass too...



Head_case said:


> Sure -
> 
> Stephen Dodgson's clarinet chamber music, as well as York Bowen's outstanding bass clarinet and string quartet arrangements.
> 
> It might sound wonderful, but it makes my head feel like exploding when I play.
> 
> I'm going to let mine go one of these days. I'd rather listen to recordings than blow an artery playing


----------



## OboeKnight

belfastboy said:


> Just realizing how so wonderful the clarinet sounds - apart from the obvious (Mozart etc) any other great clarinet pieces? (I even love jazz clarinet)!


I like Brahms clarinet works. Saint-Saens clarinet sonata is nice too. Jazz clarinet is where its at though  anything Benny Goodman is great. Also Eddie Daniels is a really great jazz clarinetist.


----------



## belfastboy

OboeKnight said:


> I like Brahms clarinet works. Saint-Saens clarinet sonata is nice too. Jazz clarinet is where its at though  anything Benny Goodman is great. Also Eddie Daniels is a really great jazz clarinetist.


Thanks for that - Saint-Saens playing.....love it! Ta


----------



## DavidA

Going to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## EricABQ

Having a nice dram of Bourbon and cooking chicken on the George Foreman.


----------



## Ryan

Well I'll tell you what I'm not doing. I'm not doing cocaine off a an escort in the middle of West Kensington while listening to Bach trying to book an AirFrance flight online, I'm not doing that.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Girlfriend came to me this morning crying. She couldn't sleep the night, worrying about her studies, life and future. Made her listen to Joan Baez cover of Bob Marley's No Woman No Cry, now it's such a good feeling watching her smile while listening to the song and whispering 'Everything's gonna be all right! Everything's gonna be all right!'


----------



## cwarchc

Decided to play all my classical cd's in alphabetical order
Albinoni on at the moment
Wish me luck


----------



## ptr

cwarchc said:


> Wish me luck


Luck! Would be a mammoth task for me to undertake, will never happen.. 

/pr


----------



## EricABQ

Right now I'm feeling old because I just read an article that stated that Curt Cobain died 19 years ago today.

19 years!?!?!

Where does the time go?


----------



## Crudblud

Just got a loaf proving while the oven warms up.


----------



## EricABQ

Watching some hoop and eating pizza.


----------



## ptr

I've just sent the family packing after the 3 course Sunday lunch I started preparing yesterday! (Crisp Fried Chicken, mixed salad leafs and a Gorgonzola Dressing starter; Cabbage Leaf Dolmas with Moose and Pork Mince, Fresh Potatoes, Gravy and Cowberry (Lingon) jam main; Home made Vanilla Ice cream and a Chocolate fondant dessert for 14 peoples)

Dishes done and happy that this only happens once a year in my life! :tiphat:

And now some quality "me" time! 

/ptr


----------



## Flamme

Drinking Amstel and checking my new internet connection...


----------



## EricABQ

Watching Argo and having some Talisker.


----------



## Praeludium

Procrastinating... no, going to work 
It's late but I still didn't work on guitar today (manly listened to music, one hour of piano and a bit of an harmony assignment)... Maybe forcing myself to do a certain amount of work before I go to sleep would be a good thing. Eventually I'd end up with a good work ethic and organisation o__o

So, I have 4 hours of guitar to do and it's 1 AM. Good night !


----------



## Flamme

Yoga and meditation before sleep...


----------



## OboeKnight

Giving up the fight of trying to sleep. I'm awake  last day of spring break, back to school tomorrow.


----------



## Novelette

OboeKnight said:


> Giving up the fight of trying to sleep. I'm awake  last day of spring break, back to school tomorrow.


At least summer is soon to begin!


----------



## Avey

Scouring law review articles, pounding words into words-with-thoughts, and Schumann, on piano, accompanied by an orchestra, playing something in A Minor for a more eurhythmic ambience.


----------



## Vaneyes

Willing a *Louisville* win over Michigan tonight.

While waiting for the lying murderess Jodi Arias trial to begin, reading of the sad passing of Mouseketeer *Annette Funicello*.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/04/annette-funicello-dead-70-multiple-sclerosis/


----------



## clavichorder

At the computer(no really?) after having had a glass of pino grisio, which I purchased at 7/11 with passport identification.


----------



## Crudblud

Working out a celebratory playlist.


----------



## samurai

Crudblud said:


> Working out a celebratory playlist.


What are you celebrating, CB?


----------



## Crudblud

samurai said:


> What are you celebrating, CB?


The long overdue demise of a woman who did more damage to this country than any other person in recent history.


----------



## samurai

Crudblud said:


> The long overdue demise of a woman who did more damage to this country than any other person in recent history.


@ CB, Not at all. You must be talking about the "Iron Lady" then? Neither she nor her ***-hole buddy Reagan were great favorites of mine either.


----------



## aleazk

samurai said:


> @ CB, Not at all. You must be talking about the "Iron Lady" then? Neither she nor her ***-hole buddy Reagan were great favorites of mine either.


I can't believe that the president of Chile declared his "admiration" for Thatcher, considering that she was a defender and friend of Pinochet.


----------



## samurai

aleazk said:


> I can't believe that the president of Chile declared his "admiration" for Thatcher, considering that she was a defender and friend of Pinochet.


It has been said, though, that "politics makes strange bedfellows"! :devil:


----------



## Crudblud

samurai said:


> @ CB, Not at all. You must be talking about the "Iron Lady" then? Neither she nor her ***-hole buddy Reagan were great favorites of mine either.


Yes, Maggie and Ronnie, the gruesome twosome.



aleazk said:


> I can't believe that the president of Chile declared his "admiration" for Thatcher, considering that she was a defender and friend of Pinochet.


Barack "Socialism" Obama also voiced his praise. Remind me, why did people think he was trying to bring socialism to the US?

Above all the most egregious thing I've heard is Cameron's statement that "We've lost a great leader, a great prime minister and a great Briton." I'm not surprised that he would say that, of course, he's basically neo-Thatcher, but it never fails to shock me that there exist people in this country and indeed in the world who would actually praise her.


----------



## Sonata

Just spent a WHOLE HOUR playing piano. GAHHHH!!!! It was awesome
:trp::guitar::clap:ut::cheers:

Now I have to go wash dishes. Buzzkill


----------



## Novelette

Sonata said:


> Just spent a WHOLE HOUR playing piano. GAHHHH!!!! It was awesome
> :trp::guitar::clap:ut::cheers:
> 
> Now I have to go wash dishes. Buzzkill


That's great news, Sonata! Without any discomfort at all, I hope!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> Barack "Socialism" Obama also voiced his praise. Remind me, why did people think he was trying to bring socialism to the US?


Barack Obama started his ascension into politics as a community organizer. This is the definition of a community organizer according to a conservative commentator (yes, he's conservative, I know.)

"Community organizing is a largely socialist profession. Particularly at the highest levels, America's community organizers have adopted a deliberately stealthy posture-hiding their socialism behind a 'populist' front. These organizers strive to push America toward socialism in unobtrusive, incremental steps, calling themselves 'pragmatic problem-solvers' all the while."

Here is a list of some of Obama's political appointments as president.

Obama named Van Jones, a longtime revolutionary communist who famously declared that "we [are] gonna change the whole [economic] system," as his "green jobs czar" in 2009;
he appointed Carol Browner, a former "commissioner" of the Socialist International, as his "environment czar";
he appointed John Holdren, who not only views capitalism as a system that is inherently destructive of the environment, but strongly favors the redistribution of wealth, both within the U.S. and across international borders, as his "science czar";
he named Hilda Solis, a former officer of the Congressional Progressive Caucus (the socialist wing of the House of Representatives), as his labor secretary;
and he chose Anita Dunn, a woman who has cited Mao Zedong as one of her "favorite political philosophers," to serve as White House communications director.

If any of you need more information to determine why people think Obama was trying to bring socialism to the US please refer to the site reached by the below link.

http://frontpagemag.com/2012/john-perazzo/barack-obama-the-socialist/

Crudblud: I have determined (possibly incorrectly) that you are located in the UK. If not I apologize. However I wish that the UK would take back Piers Morgan. This guy is a complete buffoon, a total waste of human flesh.

Just for fun here is one of my favorite videos.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> Crudblud: I have determined (possibly incorrectly) that you are located in the UK. If not I apologize. However I wish that the UK would take back Piers Morgan. This guy is a complete buffoon, a total waste of human flesh.


Sorry, we'll never take him back. When we get a Prime Minister who is less dedicated to condemning the poor to death, maybe then we can talk about a joint deportation to Africa, but for now you're stuck with him.

As for Obama, I don't see hiring a few _self-identified_ socialists and communists as a particularly big deal. If they were really that strong in their convictions they wouldn't have taken those jobs in the first place, so they are obviously moderate at best.

*"Community organizing is a largely socialist profession. Particularly at the highest levels, America's community organizers have adopted a deliberately stealthy posture-hiding their socialism behind a 'populist' front. These organizers strive to push America toward socialism in unobtrusive, incremental steps, calling themselves 'pragmatic problem-solvers' all the while."*

That isn't a definition, it's a bunch of paranoid rhetoric that does not directly discuss "community organising" in any meaningful way.

Lastly, I can't can't bring myself to trust an article from a "news" source whose slogan is "Inside Every Liberal is a Totalitarian Screaming to Get Out."


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> Barack "Socialism" Obama also voiced his praise. Remind me, why did people think he was trying to bring socialism to the US?
> 
> .


Thanks for your response! Consider yourself reminded.

Now I would like to take this opportunity to remind people why there is a United States Of America in the first place. George Washington and his men kicked the crap out of the British and sent them packing. The greatest nation on the face of the earth had been created but now thanks to the work of progressives over the last hundred years the way has been paved for SOCIALISTS like Obama to come to power.

This article, published by a West Point graduate and decorated combat veteran from the first Gulf War, contains a warning from Russia's Pravda. Maybe it can help people to decide whether or not Obama is a socialist. Blame any rhetoric on the Russians who suffered nearly 75 years of tyranny under the oppression of socialism.

http://joemiller.us/2012/11/russias-pravda-declares-communism-won-in-american-with-obama-us-suffering-has-only-begun/


----------



## EricABQ

Slowly dying, just like everyone else.


----------



## ptr

EricABQ said:


> Slowly dying, just like everyone else.


About the only thing You can be absolutely certain of!

Myself just had a spot of breakfast to fend the dying for a few hours!

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal

The radio is slowly waking me up. Good morning!


----------



## Sonata

Novelette said:


> That's great news, Sonata! Without any discomfort at all, I hope!


Not quite pain free. I get close, but not 100% But the particular piece I was working on wasn't really technically challenging so it really didn't bother me  I'm learning to listen to my body, when I can play through, when I need to avoid chords or take a day off practice altogether (Which is rare thankfully!) or just take some motrin. Thank you for asking!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> Yes, Maggie and Ronnie, the gruesome twosome.
> 
> Barack "Socialism" Obama also voiced his praise. Remind me, why did people think he was trying to bring socialism to the US?
> 
> Above all the most egregious thing I've heard is Cameron's statement that "We've lost a great leader, a great prime minister and a great Briton." I'm not surprised that he would say that, of course, he's basically neo-Thatcher, but it never fails to shock me that there exist people in this country and indeed in the world who would actually praise her.


Was Clinton the love child?


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was Clinton the love child?


It's not love if you're drunk and lonely.

Anyway, trying out a longer rise technique with half my usual amount of yeast. I will attain the perfect loaf yet!


----------



## cwarchc

playing on TC, rather than listening to music???


----------



## ProudSquire

I've somehow managed to inexplicably kill my home theater system, and now I'm trying to decided whether I should be upset or not. It looks like I'll be needing around $400 for a proper replacement. Life is so confusing.


----------



## BlazeGlory

TheProudSquire said:


> I've somehow managed to inexplicably kill my home theater system, and now I'm trying to decided whether I should be upset or not. It looks like I'll be needing around $400 for a proper replacement. Life is so confusing.


Maybe it commited suicide.


----------



## jani

Too much time spent in the internet has weakend my ability to convcentrate, i am gonna try if meditation would help to bring it back.


----------



## Vaneyes

Digesting another lying murderess Jodi Arias court session (via CNN, HLN, and other assorted websites).

Defense witness Psychotherapist Alyce LaViolette may be on a hotter seat. The trial judge has ordered her back next Monday and/or Tuesday for a hearing and/or another court session. All is not clear.

Alyce has been feeling the wrath of social media.

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...-trial-witness-feels-social-medias-glare.html

And, Alyce was recently photographed having dinner with trial defense attorney Jennifer Willmott. When? Where? Why?... may be words the judge and prosecutor have for her next week. We'll just hafta wait and see.

http://tamaratattles.com/2013/04/11...ncy-medical-care-due-to-social-media-attacks/

Prosecutor Juan Martinez whacked Alyce pretty good in court today. Thought I saw the blood drain from Jodi & Jennifer's faces a coupla times.


----------



## Vaneyes

TheProudSquire said:


> I've somehow managed to inexplicably kill my home theater system, and now I'm trying to decided whether I should be upset or not. It looks like I'll be needing around $400 for a proper replacement. Life is so confusing.


Sorry to hear that, TPS. How'd it happen, if I may ask?


----------



## EricABQ

Watching The Masters. 

Thinking about having an adult beverage of some kind.


----------



## ProudSquire

Vaneyes said:


> Sorry to hear that, TPS. How'd it happen, if I may ask?


Of course. I'm not sure myself of what exactly transpired. I went to turn on the system, but it wouldn't fire up. So I rest the connection and made sure that everything was in order, but alas, my efforts were to no avail.


----------



## ProudSquire

EricABQ said:


> Watching The Masters.
> 
> Thinking about having an adult beverage of some kind.


As I am. The weekend is shaping up to be a good one. :cheers:


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Vaneyes

TheProudSquire said:


> Of course. I'm not sure myself of what exactly transpired. I went to turn on the system, but it wouldn't fire up. So I rest the connection and made sure that everything was in order, but alas, my efforts were to no avail.


Electrical/power surge perhaps?

Re surge protection, for those who don't have.

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/everyday-tech/surge-protector.htm


----------



## BlazeGlory

TheProudSquire said:


> Of course. I'm not sure myself of what exactly transpired. I went to turn on the system, but it wouldn't fire up. So I rest the connection and made sure that everything was in order, but alas, my efforts were to no avail.


When you rested (checked) the connection did you verify that anything else worked in the electrical outlet? If you are implying that you see no indication of electrical life in the equipment check for an inline fuse or a fuse on the back of the equipment.


----------



## ProudSquire

Vaneyes said:


> Electrical/power surge perhaps?
> 
> Re surge protection, for those who don't have.
> 
> http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/everyday-tech/surge-protector.htm


It could be a power surge, but I can not say for certain. Also, yes BlazeGlory, I had my phone charger plugged and it was working fine, except for the system itself. I'll check for the fuse as soon as I get home. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## EricABQ

Looking forward to watching the third round of The Masters, which just got fairly controversial this morning.

It certainly looks to me like Tiger got an awfully favorable ruling when he was given a 2 stroke penalty vice a DQ.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> Looking forward to watching the third round of The Masters, which just got fairly controversial this morning.
> 
> It certainly looks to me like Tiger got an awfully favorable ruling when he was given a 2 stroke penalty vice a DQ.


They had to do that or Obama would have sent drones in there to blow up the clubhouse.

Cheating takes care of everything!
(Wives and Golf)


----------



## Head_case

Eating a delicious honeyroast baby vine tomato with its succulent juice just bursting out with happiness.

The pretty slender waitress comes up to me and asks: "tout va bien?"

I answer:"mmmfffffpphhhf....ouidddddrrrffggtght! (swallowed). Très bien!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching Masters, and looking forward to T-bone steaks BBQ.


----------



## Weston

Wow! Comcast has required I replace my old modem by April 15. The new one came in the mail today and I set it up myself on line. It only took about an hour and two or three brushes with high blood pressure induced aneurism to get it up and running. That's pretty good for Comcast.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, Australia has a good look at their first Masters champion, but I think Snedeker will get it done tomorrow. However, I will be rooting for Cabrera.


----------



## Ravndal

beautiful


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, Australia has a good look at their first Masters champion, but I think Snedeker will get it done tomorrow. However, I will be rooting for Cabrera.


I think Snedeker has the putting advantage and will win. Cabrera has the nerves advantage because he already holds one Masters title. Adam Scott deserves to win, but lacks putting prowess.

Woods needs to shoot 76 and go home.


----------



## EricABQ

Watching The Masters playoff. I thought Adam Scott had this but Cabrera clutched up. 

On to the sudden death playoff.


----------



## EricABQ

What a finish. I didn't think Scott could pull this off after his previous issues, but he kept it together.


----------



## Novelette

Finally beginning to clear a large back-log of letters to write. =\


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> What a finish. I didn't think Scott could pull this off after his previous issues, but he kept it together.


Day and Scott didn't enter into my thinking because of bits spit in previous majors. Both grew today. Scott missed putts early, but made up for it when the excruciating was most excruciating.

Cabrera goes missing usually, unless it's a major. He didn't disappoint today...except maybe for his 2nd on 13. That was not needed at that time, and it almost cost him a chance for the hardware.

Both are great players and gentlemen, making it one of my favorite Masters finishes. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, Australia has a good look at their first Masters champion, but I think Snedeker will get it done tomorrow. However, I will be rooting for Cabrera.


We both thought Sneds driving and putting wouldn't falter. Shot out of the gate with a birdie, then likely starting thinking about things he shouldn't have been thinking about. Nerves. Yuh'd think a guy who won the FedEx Cup $10M last year, wouldn't have slippages like that. Such is golf and golf's majors.

Next up, one of my favorite courses hosting the 2013 US Open. Merion Golf Club.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Day and Scott didn't enter into my thinking because of bits spit in previous majors. Both grew today. Scott missed putts early, but made up for it when the excruciating was most excruciating.
> 
> Cabrera goes missing usually, unless it's a major. He didn't disappoint today...except maybe for his 2nd on 13. That was not needed at that time, and it almost cost him a chance for the hardware.
> 
> Both are great players and gentlemen, making it one of my favorite Masters finishes. :tiphat:


I have to say, once Cabrera matched Scott's birdie on the 18th I didn't think there was anyway Scott would win the playoff. I thought he had celebrated too much after his own birdie and would be emotionally spent. Plus, let's face it, Scott has choked in the past.

But, he won in impressive fashion.

However, the one thing I will take away from this edition of The Masters is what would have happened if Tiger hadn't hit that flag stick on Friday.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I have to say, once Cabrera matched Scott's birdie on the 18th I didn't think there was anyway Scott would win the playoff. I thought he had celebrated too much after his own birdie and would be emotionally spent. Plus, let's face it, Scott has choked in the past.
> 
> But, he won in impressive fashion.
> 
> However, the one thing I will take away from this edition of The Masters is what would have happened if Tiger hadn't hit that flag stick on Friday.


No thoughts of Woods here.

Re Scott's playoff chances, I was thinking he'd have the advantage on 10. Then to my surprise, they started the playoff on 18. As it turned out, he *did *have the advantage on 10...though I coughed and sputtered when Cabrera hit iron off that tee, finishing only 7 yards behind Scott's driver.


----------



## Kopachris

Playing Devil's Advocate with some people on a CNN article about graffiti in Joshua Tree National Park. The conversation so far:

_funkflash • a day ago −
It's probably the same people who think its cool to climb all over the pyramids and carve their names in them! Humans give them crayons, they deface nature just like little kids.

Christopher Koch > funkflash • a day ago
Probably the same kind of people who thought it was cool to draw pictures on cave walls 40,000 years ago.

NewyorkerOD > Christopher Koch • a day ago
Except that 40,000 years ago there were no protected national parks.

Christopher Koch > NewyorkerOD • 11 minutes ago
How does the lack of government 40,000 years ago make that an important cultural monument and this a travesty?​
asdfjlk > Christopher Koch • a day ago
back then it was a form of communication...not a sign of disrespect. use you darn iphone, take a picture, scribble on the ipone, and move on!

Christopher Koch > asdfjlk • 6 minutes ago
It's only a sign of disrespect because you make it so. Don't worry about it so much. If it makes you feel better, consider the possibility that, 40,000 years from now, people will still have the same fascination with historical artifacts and ancient cultures that we do, and this graffiti will keep them busy for years trying to figure out what it means.​
drkent3 > Christopher Koch • 21 hours ago
If your intellect has not improved after 40,000 years of civilization, you've just illustrated the reason people are disappointed. Thanks for proving the point...

Christopher Koch > drkent3 • 4 minutes ago
Just playing Devil's Advocate...​_
My premise is flawed, of course, but that's kind of the point.


----------



## Vaneyes

What you doing right now?

I'm thinking graffiti morons should be punished severely.


----------



## Weston

Just lit a candle for the people of Boston and the grief they're going through. Feeling down and hopeless that our species has not outgrown this primitive cowardly behavior. I'm tired of it all.


----------



## EricABQ

Weston said:


> Just lit a candle for the people of Boston and the grief they're going through. Feeling down and hopeless that our species has not outgrown this primitive cowardly behavior. I'm tired of it all.


Concur.

One bit of good news, however. I don't know if any of you saw that particularly gruesome picture of a young man with his lower legs blown off being pushed in a wheel chair with a gentleman in a cowboy hat assisting him. It was a horrible scene and the look on that poor man's face haunted me all night. Well, according to a thread on Reddit he is alive and stable this morning. I hope that is true.


----------



## cwarchc

My heart goes out for everybody involved with the atrocity in Boston
You have my thoughts


----------



## Praeludium

Wanting to sleep. Preparing to work. ):


----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering if the trial of lying murderess Jody Arias will go ahead as scheduled this morning. Yesterday's afternoon session was cancelled, due to the lying murderess not feeling well. Another faked migraine is suspected by some.

Not surprising, since prosecution rebuttal witness Dr. Janeen DeMarte (clinical psychologist) has been very effective with her testimony. She's now being cross-examined by the defense's Jennifer Willmott--catty and ill-prepared IMO.


----------



## jani

Thinking of buying this book.

Book Description
Release date: April 3, 2007
In his landmark bestseller The Tipping Point, Malcolm Gladwell redefined how we understand the world around us. Now, in Blink, he revolutionizes the way we understand the world within.

Blink is a book about how we think without thinking, about choices that seem to be made in an instant-in the blink of an eye-that actually aren't as simple as they seem. Why are some people brilliant decision makers, while others are consistently inept? Why do some people follow their instincts and win, while others end up stumbling into error? How do our brains really work-in the office, in the classroom, in the kitchen, and in the bedroom? And why are the best decisions often those that are impossible to explain to others?

In Blink we meet the psychologist who has learned to predict whether a marriage will last, based on a few minutes of observing a couple; the tennis coach who knows when a player will double-fault before the racket even makes contact with the ball; the antiquities experts who recognize a fake at a glance. Here, too, are great failures of "blink": the election of Warren Harding; "New Coke"; and the shooting of Amadou Diallo by police.

Blink reveals that great decision makers aren't those who process the most information or spend the most time deliberating, but those who have perfected the art of "thin-slicing"-filtering the very few factors that matter from an overwhelming number of variables.

http://www.amazon.com/Blink-The-Pow...304461&sr=8-1&keywords=blink+malcolm+gladwell


----------



## Weston

Man, I hate it when I have a bit of congestion with sniffles and a sinus headache at work, and I take a Goody's or BC aspirin powder, but I don't open the paper up wide enough and the powder gets stuck, so I tap on it and then it acts like ice stuck in your iced tea glass and all comes out at once, so then I am sniffing and wiping white powder from my nose and the manager walks by right then . . .


----------



## Crudblud

Talking about the recent bombing and supposedly related incidents currently unfolding in Massachusetts with a friend who lives over there.


----------



## EricABQ

Crudblud said:


> Talking about the recent bombing and supposedly related incidents currently unfolding in Massachusetts with a friend who lives over there.


I'm trying to figure out what happened last night as well. Seems a bit confusing at the moment.


----------



## Flamme

Got my shave mmm, watching the sunshine listening to some good vibes


----------



## belfastboy

Listening to: VERY loudly indeed - the only way!


----------



## EricABQ

Continuing to follow the events in Boston. 

Certainly a surreal day in that city.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Just sitting here wishing I was doing something really fantastic that I could brag about instead of what I am doing which is nothing.


----------



## EricABQ

Things seem to be wrapping up in Boston. It looks like neither suspect will be taken alive.

Edit: I was wrong, looks like they got the younger brother alive.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Things seem to be wrapping up in Boston. It looks like neither suspect will be taken alive.
> 
> Edit: I was wrong, looks like they got the younger brother alive.


Now he's gonna hafta be clothed, fed, and medicated by taxpayers for 65 years (no death penalty in MA)...unless some Federal law can be applied.

His father in Russia maintains he was framed, so let's not pre-judge.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm concerned with this frenzy about terror, terrorism, whatever. CNN is a rabid dog at the moment.


----------



## Vaneyes

Meanwhile, thinking about the lying murderess Jodi Arias trial prosecutor's aka State's next rebuttal witness(es), if any. They should proceed with caution in this regard. You can over-try a case.

Dr. Janeen DeMarte was most successful. Her testimony has likely cancelled the two defense "expert" witnesses. 

This trial needs to end. Show the crime scene photos again, and wrap it up.


----------



## Weston

Considering cancelling my Rhapsody account after discovering that at least 14 classical albums including works by Morton Gould, Joan Tower, Beethoven, Bernstein, and many others, are listed in the Country category.

They were all performed by the _Nashville _Symphony Orchestra.

But then I think that would be a juvenile knee-jerk reaction. As a Nashville native, I may still send them an outraged email. Maybe they'll grant me a discount or something. Would you just ignore it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, "....a Justice Department official, speaking on condition of anonymity, told CNN the teen will face federal terrorism charges and possibly state murder charges.

The government has invoked the public safety exception, a designation that allows investigators to question the teen without reading him his Miranda rights and without a lawyer present, another Justice Department official, also speaking on condition of anonymity, told CNN."

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/20/us/boston-attack/index.html


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What I'm doing right now: wishing I was partying. But instead, I'm back in my dorm after the final performance of Idomeneo, eating sweets all by myself... well, still happy! Party tomorrow with the Flute Studio (unrelated to opera, but fitting, since 6 flutists total will have finished in the schools 2 opera productions)!


----------



## Crudblud

Just made some chocolate and hazelnut cookies and am now enjoying one. The one I ate earlier for "testing purposes" doesn't count.


----------



## Flamme

Thinking...


----------



## ptr

Watching snooker on the telly! (W.C. from the Crucible in Sheffield! Allen vs. King)

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Still using afternoons and evenings to watch Snooker WC from the Pearl of the Sheaf on the telly! (Quarter Finals running at the moment, Judd Trump seems to be on the go after a poor start... :lol: )

/ptr


----------



## Weston

Mourning the death of an author acquaintance of mine. I suppose I could not call him a proper friend, though I knew him for decades. It's very upsetting. He was a good man. I'll light a candle for him tonight.


----------



## ProudSquire

Weston said:


> Mourning the death of an author acquaintance of mine. I suppose I could not call him a proper friend, though I knew him for decades. It's very upsetting. He was a good man. I'll light a candle for him tonight.


Sorry about the loss of your acquaintance, Weston. 

Side-note: As for me, right now I'm waiting for my lunch ( the time being almost half past 8 in the evening ) to be ready so I can dig in because, I'm famished!


----------



## Sonata

very sorry to hear it weston


----------



## Vaneyes

Awaiting the final arguments in lying murderess Jodi Arias trial. The defense gained nothing from their final witness yesterday. They likely lost more ground due to the prosecution's sur surebuttals, which included yet another appearance of the medical examiner, who's not shy about presenting his autopsy results in words and pics.

Prosecutor Juan Martinez goes first today, which is expected to be another graphic display of lying murderess Jodi Arias' handiwork aka butchery, all in the name of "self defense".

29 stab wounds, a slit throat from ear to ear, and a gunshot to the head.

The jury is expected to begin deliberating Friday.

http://news.yahoo.com/just-crucial-were-experts-arias-defense-070446335.html


----------



## jani

Try this game, you have to think of a celebrity and answer the questions, it knew each celebrity i thought.
I even thought some "mini" Finnish celebrities and it knew them!
http://en.akinator.com/personnages/jeu?reset=1


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Try this game, you have to think of a celebrity and answer the questions, it knew each celebrity i thought.
> 
> http://en.akinator.com/personnages/jeu?reset=1


Thanks Jani, I hate this kind of thing - I need to know how it works!

(Yes, it guessed mine too.)

[edit]

Hah - it didn't get Haydn - it said Handel. Mind you, it asked some odd questions to which I probably should have said, 'don't know' or 'probably' rather than 'no' - such as 'Is your character linked to cheese?' and 'Has your character ever suffered excruciating pain?'

(I know full well that Haydn contracted bone cancer after completing his Gorgonzola Concerto).


----------



## Ravndal

Didn't guess mine 

Agathe Backer Grøndahl


----------



## DavidA

Watching cricket. Indian Premier league


----------



## Ravndal

He couldn't guess Brahms either. He guessed Wagner.


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> He couldn't guess Brahms either. He guessed Wagner.


Well he guessed Beethoven and Sibelius.


----------



## ptr

Watching Snooker with a side order of Irish Dew!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

But not Carter Burwell! In fact, he said, "I know who you're thinking of, but this is not for children"

Eh?


----------



## Crudblud

ptr said:


> Watching Snooker with a side order of Irish Dew!
> 
> /ptr


Are the World Championships still going on? I live in Sheffield but I haven't watched them since I was a wee lad.


----------



## ptr

Crudblud said:


> Are the World Championships still going on? I live in Sheffield but I haven't watched them since I was a wee lad.


Semi finals started today, tournament will run till Monday...
I'm guessing its mostly out-of-towners filling the Crucible?

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

ptr said:


> Semi finals started today, tournament will run till Monday...
> I'm guessing its mostly out-of-towners filling the Crucible?
> 
> /ptr


I am not a snooker fan but Taggart was & that was how I came to watch the most exciting match ever, Steve Davis vs Denis Taylor, the one that went right down to the last ball... Don't know whether you lot are too young to remember it?


----------



## Novelette

Enjoying the string of thunderstorms these past few days. It looks to continue for at least a day more. I love the rain.


----------



## EricABQ

Enjoying a nice glass of Scotch, listening to music, browsing the net on my iPad, and just having a fairly relaxing evening.


----------



## Crudblud

ptr said:


> Semi finals started today, tournament will run till Monday...
> I'm guessing its mostly out-of-towners filling the Crucible?
> 
> /ptr


Probably out-of-countryers too, since it's the World Championships.


----------



## jani

I think i just found the worst song in the world.

Youtube Comment
"Even autotune gave up with﻿ this one."
:lol::lol::lol:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

One eye on TC, and one eye on lying murderess Jodia Arias jury deliberation. M1 PM, please.


----------



## PetrB

Going to get something to eat, hunger triggered by yet another @)%&#*$'ed food pic posted on facebook


----------



## cwarchc

Trying to come up with a business plan to show another area that they really need to employ me


----------



## Vaneyes

Still keeping an eye on the third day of lying murderess Jodi Arias jury deliberation.

Which tells me the defense is winning the battle to keep her alive.

And, she *cough*cough* could be out in a few years with a manslaughter agreement.

I'm guessing (I hope I'm wrong) the jury will be hung. If that happens, it's unlikely the State will want to try this case again...simply because prosecutor Juan Martinez gave it his best shot.

So, then a deal will hafta be made. The State would likely offer 2nd degree murder, knowing the defense would not likely agree to that, since the defense had previously offered to agree to 2nd degree murder and were turned down.

Manslaughter agreement is the likely outcome with this scenario, with years to be served to be agreed upon. 5 years has been served. I'd guess 5 more at the most.

Q. Isn't that/this a disgusting prospect? 

A. Yes.


----------



## Weston

Mourning again - something you evidently have to do a lot as you get older. I am running out of candles to light. This time it's the loss of possibly the greatest pre-CGI special effects master of all time, Ray Harryhausen. No one filled me with more wonder growing up. His work will live on forever.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/05/07/ray-harryhausen-dead/


----------



## ProudSquire

I forced my body and brain to awaken from a near perpetual state of drowsiness and then I found myself at my nearest drunkin donuts shop for a much needed hot beverage. My body still aches, but my mind feels somewhat refreshed.


----------



## Yoshi

Listening to music while finishing some work for uni.


----------



## Kieran

Typing this while listening to some cello music in the background, and winding down after my game of tennis...


----------



## Vaneyes

And myself, preparing for another smash-mouth golf game. Just kidding, it's not a violent sport.


----------



## Vaneyes

With a guilty verdict (Murder 1 premeditated), the lying murderess Jodi Arias trial jurors did the right thing. They're not done yet. They'll decide death penalty (by lethal injection) or life imprisonment. If the latter, the judge will then decide whether it'll be life without possibility of parole, or life with possibility of parole after 25 years.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> And myself, preparing for another smash-mouth golf game. Just kidding, it's not a violent sport.


Did you call, its violent how I play it............. in the old Scottish way!!


----------



## ptr

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you call, its violent how I play it............. in the old Scottish way!!


Full Contact Golf, that is the form it should be played! The stuff played today is for geriatrics! 

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

Getting ready for my morning workout. Today I am definitely forcing myself to do it out of sheer force of will. I'd much rather go back to bed.


----------



## jani

I think that i am gonna start to carry my guitar everywhere i go .

We all know that the ladies have a thing for axemen, but now there is even a study that has officially confirmed it.

The latest research from the French University of South Brittany saw a young 20-year-old man approaching about 300 women, roughly aged between 20 and early '30s, in a local shopping district. After giving compliments for their appearance, the man asked them for their number, sometimes carrying a guitar case, sometimes a sports bag and sometimes no bag at all.
The results were clear - the guitar case is the winning ticket, besting both the sport bag and the empty handed approach, easily doubling the success rate. Interestingly enough, carrying a sport bag proved as less efficient then carrying nothing at all.
To sum it all up, the guitar case has earned the guy a phone number from one third of the women he approached, empty-handed approach had a 14 percent success rate, while the sport bag did the trick with only nine percent of the ladies.
"This experiment tested the assumption that music plays a role in sexual selection," the Psycholohy of Music journal reports. "Results showed that holding a guitar case was associated with greater compliance to the request, thus suggesting that musical practice is associated with sexual selection."
So there you have it, grab that case and hit the streets, you would't want to leave the ladies yearning for too long, now would you?

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news...ver_sports_players_says_the_latest_study.html


----------



## Ravndal

Sometimes I start writing something that might start an argument, but then I get problems formulating my self - and I think, is this worth it? The answer is usually no.


----------



## Ravndal

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EricABQ

Celebrating the fact that the Thunder lost tonight.

In all seriousness, if Al Qaeda had a basketball team, I would root for them before I rooted for the Thunder.


----------



## Ravndal

Xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Sometimes I start writing something that might start an argument, but then I get problems formulating my self - and I think, is this worth it? The answer is usually no.


Likewise! It's a frequent thing for me to being writing something [not necessarily on TC, but in general] only to change my mind and erase everything. Would that I had a collection of all e-mails that I originally intended to send but decided to delete... It would surely make for interesting [and often amusing] reading!


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You put this here just for emphasis, right?


----------



## Ravndal

i tried to edit out one post with my phone 5 AM last night. it wasnt easy haha.


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> i tried to edit out one post with my phone 5 AM last night. it wasnt easy haha.


Oh goodness, I can well imagine the frustration! Totally awake at a comparable hour; not amused by it. Would be even less amused by temperamental gadgets.


----------



## ptr

Just baked a 5 of the local variant of Sour Dow Rye Bread; Gotlandslimpa..
Now tasting a first slice with home churned Eco Butter from one of the neighbouring Farms...










Amazingly Yummy! 

/ptr


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ravndal said:


> Xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Exxtxxixx uxxxtxxxixxbxx


----------



## Ingélou

ptr said:


> Just baked a 5 of the local variant of Sour Dow Rye Bread; Gotlandslimpa..
> Now tasting a first slice with home churned Eco Butter from one of the neighbouring Farms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly Yummy!
> /ptr


Looks lovely, but alas - gluten allergy!


----------



## BlazeGlory

ptr said:


> Just baked a 5 of the local variant of Sour Dow Rye Bread; Gotlandslimpa..
> Now tasting a first slice with home churned Eco Butter from one of the neighbouring Farms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly Yummy!
> 
> /ptr


I'm glad it tastes good. It looks amazingly like cow flop with a little snow on it.


----------



## ptr

Ingenue said:


> Looks lovely, but alas - gluten allergy!


That is painful, one of the colleagues on the last project I worked on had a severe Gluten Allergy, he could almost not eat anything outside his own cooking cause all forms of restaurants have flower in everything, sad situation!



BlazeGlory said:


> I'm glad it tastes good. It looks amazingly like cow flop with a little snow on it.


Have only almost tasted Cow Flop, had my nose pressed down in a newly spread one by one of my evil cousins when I was a kid, not a found memory... Yuck! I can assure You that the similarities ends at the visual end!

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal

Novelette said:


> Oh goodness, I can well imagine the frustration! Totally awake at a comparable hour; not amused by it. Would be even less amused by temperamental gadgets.


and i was inebriated!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ravndal said:


> Xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx





BlazeGlory said:


> Exxtxxixx uxxxtxxxixxbxx


Exstxhixe unxntxxligxbxe


----------



## Weston

Freaking out over having just discovered that The Green Hornet was the great nephew of The Lone Ranger, or something like that. How could I have spent a lifetime not knowing this iconic bit of cultural trivia?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ravndal said:


> Xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx





BlazeGlory said:


> Exxtxxixx uxxxtxxxixxbxx





BlazeGlory said:


> Exstxhixe unxntxxligxbxe


Erstwhile unintelligible


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Just baked a 5 of the local variant of Sour Dow Rye Bread; Gotlandslimpa..
> Now tasting a first slice with home churned Eco Butter from one of the neighbouring Farms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly Yummy!
> 
> /ptr


Thought of a skull, or an old football helmet.


----------



## Crudblud

ptr said:


> Just baked a 5 of the local variant of Sour Dow Rye Bread; Gotlandslimpa..
> Now tasting a first slice with home churned Eco Butter from one of the neighbouring Farms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly Yummy!
> 
> /ptr


Excellent! Not so keen on the excessive flour dredging myself, but that's a beautifully cracked crust.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

I'm trying to plan a chamber symphony. My current instrumentation: two violins, viola, cello, bass, percussionist. Any suggestions on woodwinds and percussion?


----------



## MarieTregubovich

I'm about to go to a Potluck for the choir that I'm in - we're electing new board members and what not, but also all of the members and their families can come, and relax, and there will be lots of great food, so I am excited. And since it's the last day to see all my senior friends who are graduating and won't be back in the choir again in the fall, I'm going to spend as much time with them as possible.


----------



## MarieTregubovich

Flute, bass clarinet, and bassoon! If you want.


----------



## schuberkovich

WavesOfParadox said:


> I'm trying to plan a chamber symphony. My current instrumentation: two violins, viola, cello, bass, percussionist. Any suggestions on woodwinds and percussion?


Flute and clarinet


----------



## aleazk

WavesOfParadox said:


> I'm trying to plan a chamber symphony. My current instrumentation: two violins, viola, cello, bass, percussionist. Any suggestions on woodwinds and percussion?


Marimba, vibraphone, xylophone, glockenspiel, tubular bells, crotales, triangle, bass drum, bongos, timpani, woodblocks, tambourine, snare drum, suspended cymbal, gong, tam-tam, etc.
I use all those in my compositions.


----------



## ProudSquire

Just woke up dazed and lethargic from a nap which I thought was well over 4 hrs, but it turned out that I was passed out for merely 2 hours. And now I don't feel so good, so I think a visit to the donut doctor should fix me right up.


----------



## BlazeGlory

TheProudSquire said:


> Just woke up dazed and lethargic from a nap which I thought was well over 4 hrs, but it turned out that I was passed out for merely 2 hours. And now I don't feel so good, so I think a visit to the donut doctor should fix me right up.


Does the doctor accept your health insurance or will it be an out-of-pocket expense?


----------



## ProudSquire

After my visit, which was quite lengthy (damn those long lines), I was notified that my insurance wouldn't be accepted, so, it was an out of pocket expense after all.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

I think everyone should invest in "donuts after a nap" insurance.


----------



## EricABQ

Getting my finances in order to place a bid on thsi auction: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/13/absolute-perfection-diamond-up-for-auction.html

I have a couple hunderd bucks in my discretionary budget this month, so I think I have a shot. My wife will love it.


----------



## jani

EricABQ said:


> Getting my finances in order to place a bid on thsi auction: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/13/absolute-perfection-diamond-up-for-auction.html
> 
> I have a couple hunderd bucks in my discretionary budget this month, so I think I have a shot. My wife will love it.


101.73 carat jewel is expected to fetch at least $20 million. 
:lol:


----------



## Crudblud

aleazk said:


> Marimba, vibraphone, xylophone, glockenspiel, tubular bells, crotales, triangle, bass drum, bongos, timpani, woodblocks, tambourine, snare drum, suspended cymbal, gong, tam-tam, etc.
> I use all those in my compositions.


Olivier, what have I told you about posting from beyond the grave?


----------



## Ravndal

I hate practicing site-reading. I'm so bad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about toughening DUI laws. Geez, such a good job is being done with reforming gun laws, I guess this is a done deal. Maybe a better chance, since there's nothing in the Constitution about drunk driving. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/14/us/ntsb-blood-alcohol/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Reading about toughening DUI laws. Geez, such a good job is being done with reforming gun laws, I guess this is a done deal. Maybe a better chance, since there's nothing in the Constitution about drunk driving.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/14/us/ntsb-blood-alcohol/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


That's great. Soon they will have the legal limit down within the margin of error of the breathalyzers. What could go wrong there?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently studying music history for exam tomorrow, particularly 18th century, while listening to video game music. 

Gluck and Mario, Beethoven and Zelda...


----------



## Weston

WavesOfParadox said:


> I'm trying to plan a chamber symphony. My current instrumentation: two violins, viola, cello, bass, percussionist. Any suggestions on woodwinds and percussion?


My vote goes to horns, or at least one horn. I love that sound so much more than the clarinet.

For percussion I saw a fellow warming up at a recent Dead Can Dance concert with a brand new percussion instrument. I looks for all the world like the top or cover from an outdoor grill, but had various tuned areas not unlike a steel drum. It was played by slapping or even rubbing for an almost bowed effect. I can't remember the name of this instrument, but it bowled the crowd over. A remarkable thing, though it's range was limited to however it was tuned.


----------



## Weston

Ah - here is what I was trying to get across


----------



## Sonata

Relaxing with some playoff hockey on the TV in the background and listening to music. Contemplating playing the piano a bit more before bed. It's been a good piano week so far so I want to keep it up while the streak is hot.


----------



## jani

Doing my guitar lesson homework (writing as many chord progs as possible and describe each one etc...).


----------



## jani

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151613265769919&set=vb.500429918&type=2&theater

Just saw that video on FB, it makes you think how you treat other people who don't have things as well as you have.


----------



## aleazk

I have been watching a lot of chapters of the TV serie "Agatha Christie's Poirot". I really love David Suchet as Poirot and I also love the Art Deco aesthetics of the serie, it's really astonishing how well done the details are. The cars, the houses, etc.
One thing I really love is the "exoticism" that was in vogue at that time (the 1920's and 30's), Poirot often travels to Turkey, Egypt, etc., and the set ups are really magnificent. A remarkable serie.


----------



## Kieran

I like that Poirot. He's the definitive one, isn't he? Like Jeremy Brett for Sherlock and Joan Hickson as Miss Marple...


----------



## Volve

Well, right now I'm typing this.


----------



## Kieran

Watching Nadal v Gulbis online...


----------



## Ravndal

Making foccacia bread


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kieran said:


> Watching Nadal v Gulbis online...


Tennis man? Yes, yes!

I'm a big (to understate) Nadal homer.  Gulbis was striking the ball so sweetly in that first set, ominously reminiscent of Rosol's upset over Rafa at Wimbledon last year. Thankfully order was restored from the second set onwards. Tomorrow's QFs should be fun.


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, Gulbis was hammering the ball. Ridiculous! Nadal is so tough and patient, though. Just hung in there enough to squeeze it out. Really hope he clobbers Novak both here and in Paris...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Absolutely! The Monte-Carlo loss was a tough one to swallow. He's still regaining his rhythm I feel, but 5 titles and 2 finals since his return is staggering. This potential Ferrer/Novak back to back will be a great test. Would love to see him put one over Djoker on the way to an 8th at RG *knocks wood*


----------



## Kieran

All building up to Wimbledon, of course. I'm one of those pasty-faced believers, thinks it only a matter of time before Rafa regains #1 in the rankings. He'd be there already if it wasn't for the seven-month! He had Novak's number after Paris last year...vamos! :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Volve said:


> Well, right now I'm typing this.


Technically you were typing "now," not "this."


----------



## BlazeGlory

Volve said:


> Well, right now I'm typing this.





Weston said:


> Technically you were typing "now," not "this."


Technically, he was typing "Well, right now I'm typing this." then, not now.


----------



## Air

Game 6 of the NBA Western Conference Semis are about to begin. So nervous; it's an elimination game. Let's go Warriors!


----------



## Feathers

Wishing there was a Ctrl-F button for handwritten notes...


----------



## EricABQ

Just watched a news spot on the lotto fever gripping many Americans. They think the jackpot could reach 1 billion by tonight's drawing. They also said 600,000 tickets an hour were being sold in New York alone. 

I won't be playing. I'm terrible at math but not so terrible that I can't grasp what "1 in 175 million" means. It means throwing money away.


----------



## jani

Reading this

Co-founder of Redmond, Washington-based Microsoft Corp(MSFT),Bill Gates retake world richest title from Mexican investor Carlos Slim yesterday.According to Bloomberg Billionaires Index, American software maker Bill Gates retain his world richest title back from Mexican investor Carlos Slim as his software business hit a five-year high.It is the first time Gates has held the mantle since 2007.

Slim's America Movil (AMXL) SAB, the largest mobile-phone operator in the Americas, has dropped 14 percent this year after Mexico's Congress passed a bill that could quash the billionaire's market dominance. That's helped erase more than $3 billion from the 73-year-old tycoon's net worth.

http://www.talkofnaija.com/news/341...rld-s-richest-man-see-how-much-he-s-worth-now

Way to go Bill!
Why do i care, i like it when good things happen to people who idolize.


----------



## Skilmarilion

About to waste 2-3 hours of my life watching the Eurovision Song Contest...


----------



## Kleinzeit

Skilmarilion said:


> About to waste 2-3 hours of my life watching the Eurovision Song Contest...


GO LORDI!!!

ah...I don't know nuthin'


----------



## jani

Kleinzeit said:


> GO LORDI!!!
> 
> ah...I don't know nuthin'


I still wonder how grown men dressed as monsters singing Hardrock won a contest for soft music.
Maybe the viewers were sick of the soft popy music.


----------



## jani

Smell of a fresh coffee on the morning is way better when you haven't slept at all.

Also i am laughing my *** of for this !


----------



## maestro57

Watching "The Voice" finals (Australia, where I'm currently residing)... and posting this message.


----------



## Crudblud

Making focaccia.


----------



## EricABQ

Watching coverage of the Oklahoma tornado. 

Just devastating.


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud said:


> Making focaccia.


Is goooooooooood.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

maestro57 said:


> Watching "The Voice" finals (Australia, where I'm currently residing)... and posting this message.


What! you can put up with Delta- take her back to Canada if you wish


----------



## jani

Watching some movie about killer sheeps while writing music and it ain't even a comedy its a serious movie about killer sheeps :lol:.


----------



## Ravndal

Black Sheep????


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> Black Sheep????


That's correct Ravndal!


----------



## Ravndal

That IS a comedy though, and pretty cool one aswell  it's a parody though. so the humor is how stupid it is.


----------



## Crudblud

Making baguettes.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> Making baguettes.


Nice, send me a bit!. These crackers I'm eating taste like paperboard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Digesting the last convoluted morsals of a hung lying murderess Jodi Arias trial (penalty phase). Another kick at the can is scheduled to begin July 18. New jury for the penalty phase, to decide life or death for the lying murderess. If *that* jury can't make a unanimous decision, then it will be life in prison...the with or without possibility of parole to be decided by the judge. Phew! Maybe Arizonans need to rethink eliminating some of the extras in their judicial system, such as jurors questioning witnesses. And also, modifying the aggravation and penalty phases. Judges seem to be handcuffed at present, making trials needlessly lengthy and extremely costly. *What say you Arizona taxpayers?*


----------



## Crudblud

aleazk said:


> Nice, send me a bit!. These crackers I'm eating taste like paperboard.


I'll add you to my list of people to visit and give bread to.

Been trying some different steaming methods, both with spraying water in to the oven and using a pan of boiling water. Which one is better remains to be seen, both have produced a somewhat different crust.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Vaneyes said:


> Digesting the last convoluted morsals of a hung lying murderess Jodi Arias trial (penalty phase). Another kick at the can is scheduled to begin July 18. New jury for the penalty phase, to decide life or death for the lying murderess. If *that* jury can't make a unanimous decision, then it will be life in prison...the with or without possibility of parole to be decided by the judge. Phew! Maybe Arizonans need to rethink eliminating some of the extras in their judicial system, such as jurors questioning witnesses. And also, modifying the aggravation and penalty phases. Judges seem to be handcuffed at present, making trials needlessly lengthy and extremely costly. *What say you Arizona taxpayers?*


I agree the whole trial just dragged on and on. Every time I would turn on CNN there would be nothing but commentary on this trial from that hag Jane Velez-Mitchell or Mike 'I'm A Total Schmuck' Galanos continuously running their mouths. The solution to all of this for me was quite simple: QUIT WATCHING CNN!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Neo Romanza said:


> I agree the whole trial just dragged on and on. Every time I would turn on CNN there would be nothing but commentary on this trial from that hag Jane Velez-Mitchell or Mike 'I'm A Total Schmuck' Galanos continuously running their mouths. The solution to all of this for me was quite simple: QUIT WATCHING CNN!!!


And/or HLN. *After Dark* with the lying murderess Jodi Arias trial was/is like a game show with all its in-studio jury quizes.

Notice I resisted saying reality show.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Watching this with my son (over and over and over again)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Doing the daily practice routine, major/minor scales so far, going to move to chromatic intervals, maybe some diminished 7th chords, straight and broken. Then it's DUTILLEUX sonatine and REINECKE sonata.


----------



## Kopachris

Bought a Raspberry Pi and am currently experimenting with it. Though the default operating system comes with a graphical interface, it's quite slow, so I'm experimenting with a text-based interface (i.e. old school console-style). So far so good--most of the forum shows up well. Some formatting is a bit wonky, but it's otherwise fine.


----------



## Tristan

Cooking  Spicy arrabbiata sauce with meatballs


----------



## ptr

Having a short break while cooking Mothers day Lunch...

Crab salad starter, anything meaty one the barbie with a green salad and a Baileys Irish Cream Cheese Cake to end it!

/ptr


----------



## drpraetorus

Listening to a comparative program on the radio about Verdi and Wagner. Quite interesting


----------



## Ryan

******** **** ****** *********


----------



## EricABQ

Well, it's Memorial Day here in the U.S, and since we long ago decided the best way to honor our war dead was by grilling meat and drinking beer, I have begun the ritual drinking of the beer and will later commence with the grilling of the meat.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a business article, "Meet the 30 under 30, Class of 2013".

I'm always interested in what *enterprising whippersnappers* are up to. It's no surprise that most of this Class is directly tied to IT ideas. However, there are some that have chosen the more traditional retail path.

There are still some benefits with the latter. Like not having to reinvent yourself every six months.

http://www.inc.com/ss/donna-fenn/30-under-30-meet-the-winners-2013


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ryan said:


> ******** **** ****** *********


####### ## ####### ##### #########


----------



## Sonata

Watching playoff hockey, texting my brother, listening to my 3 year old son whining in his bedroom because he doesn't want to go to sleep, and eating ice cream. Oh and visiting with my mom who is here visiting.


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> Watching playoff hockey, texting my brother, listening to my 3 year old son whining in his bedroom because he doesn't want to go to sleep, and eating ice cream. Oh and visiting with my mom who is here visiting.


Multi-tasking!


----------



## Kieran

Going out to play some tennis! It's a beautiful morning. Also, I'm wondering: how do we start a poll thread here? I tried, and double-faulted!  

I went to start a new thread, ticked the box for 15 options in a poll, the preview showed a normal thread. Confumbled and confused!


----------



## Novelette

Kieran said:


> Going out to play some tennis! It's a beautiful morning. Also, I'm wondering: how do we start a poll thread here? I tried, and double-faulted!
> 
> I went to start a new thread, ticked the box for 15 options in a poll, the preview showed a normal thread. Confumbled and confused!


I'm terrible at tennis, yet I still love to play it. If you can't laugh at yourself...


----------



## Kieran

Novelette said:


> I'm terrible at tennis, yet I still love to play it. If you can't laugh at yourself...


When it comes to laughing at myself, I usually try get my laughs in first, because when I play tennis I certainly know that whatever random passers-by are there will do it for me, too. 

Played an hour, sweated, cold-showered, now back down to whatever it is I do...


----------



## Mesa

Watching Mel Blanc videos. Would have been his 105th birthday today!

The grandaddy of all of the current greats, Seth Macfarlane, Billy West, Harry Shearer and the like.


----------



## jani

Recording some music, this time i don't give a **** if the sound quality is great because that has always stopped me from doing it.

Bareable is enough at least for now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sitting at this laptop, I'm watching the ocean...


----------



## Weston

Wondering why in the financial world Rate times Time is called "interest" when there is nothing remotely interesting about it.


----------



## ProudSquire

Desperately trying to fight off the cousin of death.


----------



## Weston

I just heard unexpected music somewhere in the house. Very creepy when you are alone. I have kind of a loud fan next to me at the computer, so I turned it off to hear where the music was coming from. Silence. Must have been outside. I turn the fan back on. Music again. So my brain is experiencing pareidolia, music out of the white noise and it's very realistic! 

That would be okay -- except it's annoying pop music.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Weston said:


> That would be okay -- except it's annoying pop music.


How old is the fan? If you still have the receipt maybe you can exchange it for one that plays classics.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Weston said:


> I just heard unexpected music somewhere in the house. Very creepy when you are alone. I have kind of a loud fan next to me at the computer, so I turned it off to hear where the music was coming from. Silence. Must have been outside. I turn the fan back on. Music again. So my brain is experiencing pareidolia, music out of the white noise and it's very realistic!
> 
> That would be okay -- except it's annoying pop music.


Ugh, that happens to me all the time, my imagination is too deep.


----------



## Op.123

MagneticGhost said:


> Watching this with my son (over and over and over again)


Haha!! Couldn't stop laughing

"Baby monkey, going backwards on a pig" haha :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Viewing a video re changes made to Chambers Bay GC course (University Place, WA). The USGA is preparing it for the 2015 US Open. I played it two years ago, and liked the freaky layout. The greens weren't very good then, but they appear to be much better now. Only 742 days and 23 hours until.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Burroughs said:


> Haha!! Couldn't stop laughing
> 
> "Baby monkey, going backwards on a pig" haha :lol:


baby monkey





















going backwards, on a pig

yes


----------



## EricABQ

Destroying my step daughter in Words With Friends.


----------



## Ravndal

I LOVE Wes Anderson films. I'm wondering if I shall watch them again.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ravndal said:


> I LOVE Wes Anderson films. I'm wondering if I shall watch them again.


Why? Did you have to pawn your TV and/or DVD player?


----------



## Ravndal

Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ravndal said:


> Huh? What do you mean?


If this is a reply to my post #1554, I'm simply pondering what may be the obstacles you may be facing that would cause you to wonder if you would ever watch, more than once, previously viewed movies that you loved. Is it a lack of time? Availability? A means in which to view them?


----------



## Kieran

Just finished playing tennis, now writing and drinking tea and listening to Mozart...


----------



## Ravndal

BlazeGlory said:


> If this is a reply to my post #1554, I'm simply pondering what may be the obstacles you may be facing that would cause you to wonder if you would ever watch, more than once, previously viewed movies that you loved. Is it a lack of time? Availability? A means in which to view them?


You can always find new details in things you love. Perhaps I'm looking for the same joy as the first time. Same reason why i listen to a song more than once.


----------



## Sonata

Kieran said:


> Just finished playing tennis, now writing and drinking tea and listening to Mozart...


Sounds excellent! My husband and I love to play tennis. He's a middling player, I am not nearly his level :lol: We belonged to a recreational tennis league when we lived up north a few years ago, great fun. Haven't played in a couple years due to the munchkins and not having regular babysitters. Well now we have babysitters, but I shouldn't play this summer due to recovering from my tendinitis, and my husband just had a gout flare up in his toe. So yeah, maybe next year!!

Do you follow the big international tournaments?


----------



## Kieran

Sonata said:


> Sounds excellent! My husband and I love to play tennis. He's a middling player, I am not nearly his level :lol: We belonged to a recreational tennis league when we lived up north a few years ago, great fun. Haven't played in a couple years due to the munchkins and not having regular babysitters. Well now we have babysitters, but I shouldn't play this summer due to recovering from my tendinitis, and my husband just had a gout flare up in his toe. So yeah, maybe next year!!
> 
> Do you follow the big international tournaments?


Absolutely! In fact, VAMOS Rafa tomorrow! 

I played my wife this morning, which was great, it's very sunny here now. A few years back we went to Flushing Meadows to see Wodger Federer win the title against Djokovic (2007) and five years before, we were at the incomparable Sampras last match at Flushing Meadows, when he beat Agassi in the final.

It's a great sport to play. I used to teach it and haven't played in a while, but I love it...


----------



## Sonata

We've never attended, but watch on TV occasionally. I remember the epic match between Isner and Mahut in Wimbledon, 2010 that shattered the records for match length. THAT was crazy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading how the *snakes of the world* are becoming more and more creative.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/06/electronics_skeleton_key_has_police_stumped/


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching Golf Channel's pre-US Open coverage. Merion GC (Ardmore, PA) has a very wet course. In his Monday interview, Ernie Els deemed it sloppy. Helicopters were being used to help dry the fairways. Futile, since more rain is forecast through Wednesday. Due to flooding, the 11th hole is closed.

Weather will gradually improve, with showers on Thursday and Friday, and sun finally on Saturday and Sunday. That'll be too little, too late for anything approaching hard 'n fast challenging conditions.

Merion greens will be dartboards, yielding a much higher than normal birdie-count. Winning score will be in double digits. It's only a question of how high. Sorrowful USGA faces will reflect such. 

Merion golf:

http://www.mcall.com/sports/mc-usopen-merion-0610-20130610,0,5741712.story


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/go...Merion-uses-wicker-baskets-instead-flags.html


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/10/s...hats-tough-but-short.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jun/10/us-open-2013-rory-mcilroy


Merion weather:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/united-states/pennsylvania/ardmore


----------



## EricABQ

I just read an article about a husband who is having a much worse week than probably any other husband anywhere. It seems he accidently sold his wife's $23,000 wedding ring at a yard sale for $10. Heck of a job there buddy.

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/calif-husband-sells-23-000-ring-10-164756507.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Trying to watch some golf shots, instead of talking heads. 1st round of the US Open is suspended due to weather.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> I just read an article about a husband who is having a much worse week than probably any other husband anywhere. It seems he accidently sold his wife's $23,000 wedding ring at a yard sale for $10. Heck of a job there buddy.
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/calif-husband-sells-23-000-ring-10-164756507.html


Update

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/06/14/happy-ending-23k-wedding-ring-returned-after-husband-accidently-sold-it-at-garage-sale-for-10/


----------



## Vaneyes

Bad weather in Ardmore, PA is now a distant memory, and Merion Golf Club's East Course is acquitting itself impressively. 1-under par leads after 36 holes. Some tricky pin positions in Round 2, but 'twas nothing to cry about, since there wasn't an inordinate number of "other" scores.

View attachment 19631
View attachment 19632


----------



## Vaneyes

Absorbing a fantastic US Open win. Maybe the *5-irons of the Century* to 17 & 18.

View attachment 19723


----------



## Vaneyes

I sit corrected. On 18, Justin Rose used a 4-iron for his approach shot. 

in 1950, Ben Hogan hit a 1-iron for the same yardage. So, a three club-length difference after 63 years, isn't bad. :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

Nursing a severe headache.


----------



## Weston

Wishing everyone a safe sublime serendipitous summer solstice.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm doing Caol Ila 12.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Wishing everyone a safe sublime serendipitous summer solstice.
> 
> :tiphat:


Do not try contacting George Carlin with that.


----------



## Praeludium

Watching a YT video, a compilation of fails. Some of them are funny, but am I the only one being not amused at all and actually seriously worried when I see some falling on his/her face from a bicycle, or having any potentially very damaging physcally and psychologically accidents ?
But soem of them are fun.


----------



## Ingélou

I don't think you are the only one. I find it painful, often and sometimes when such videos are shown to studio audiences you can hear some of them gasp in a worried sort of way, and then the compère assures them that nobody was seriously hurt.

Different places have different forms of humour, though. I remember arriving in one area of Britain (better not say where) and being on a bus, and seeing an elderly lady running for the bus as it drew off and calling for it to stop. I remember feeling so sorry as the driver went on driving, but the rest of the passengers burst into derisive laughter!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Paying my bills on line. I let them get behind again. I imagine my creditors are annoyed with me as much as some of the folks on TC are. On second thought, maybe not so much.


----------



## Crudblud

I'm making pecan and walnut* pie.

*because I didn't have enough pecans


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> I'm making pecan and walnut* pie.
> 
> *because I didn't have enough pecans


It's fortunate you didn't have a lot of extra jalapeno peppers laying around.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> It's fortunate you didn't have a lot of extra jalapeno peppers laying around.


As a baker, I hope I never reach that level of desperation.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ So you don't like hot chilli pie


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm doing a *Sebastiani Cabernet Sauvignon*. In today's crazy Cab prices, this one brings some sense to the proceedings.

Down with greed. Cheers!


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ So you don't like hot chilli pie


I like chilli, but not in a pecan pie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Had chili in ice cream in Bath, England. 'Twas my wife's selection. Better than I thought it would be. It must've been, because I can't remember what I had.


----------



## maestro267

Watching the Le Mans 24 Hours.


----------



## Vaneyes

Audi wins Le Mans for fourth straight year.

http://espn.go.com/racing/story/_/id/9414554/audi-extends-reign-24-hours-le-mans

But sadly, this phenomenal racing success does not transfer to public roads. Audi has one of the worst repair records in the automobile industry, if not *the* worst. Buy Audi, and you'll likely dig deep.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching, reading of Edward Snowden, NSA's man-on-the-run. Honk Kong to Moscow to Cuba to Ecuador? Stay tuned. CNN's closely watching a landed plane at Havana airport.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/24/world/asia/snowden-diplomacy/index.html?hpt=wo_c1


----------



## ProudSquire

Making myself some tea to help cure this nasty headache of mine.


----------



## belfastboy

TheProudSquire said:


> Making myself some tea to help cure this nasty headache of mine.


Oh dear - camomile tea?


----------



## Weston

Contemplating the mysterious loss of the baton picture in the header of these forums.


----------



## Bix

TheProudSquire said:


> Making myself some tea to help cure this nasty headache of mine.


Me too, I'm having a nettle and peppermint infusion.


----------



## belfastboy

About to pour a tomato juice, slice of lemon, dash of spices with ice - let it infuse, go water the garden plants, return and enjoy my tomato drink!


----------



## Vaneyes

Snowden still missing. Maybe he's in ObL's old compound.


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> Contemplating the mysterious loss of the baton picture in the header of these forums.


Well, it is back now. Maybe it was my Firefox cache acting up.


----------



## cwarchc

Just finished writing up a couple of reviews, on the campsites we stayed at in the Scottish Highlands


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> Just finished writing up a couple of reviews, on the campsites we stayed at in the Scottish Highlands


Did the midges enjoy you?


----------



## moody

Taggart said:


> Did the midges enjoy you?


Never mind the Scottish Highlands,there are a lot of midges here on TC.


----------



## cwarchc

Taggart said:


> Did the midges enjoy you?


Much too windy for the pesky mcmidges.
Not troubled with them at all on this trip


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching SF Airport Asiana crash reports. Looks like everyone got out (1 death unconfirmed). Great job by flight attendants. Way too early to finger-point.

Meanwhile Snowden sits in Moscow Airport. Apparently, he has asylum offers from Nicaragua and Venezuela.

http://www.latimes.com/news/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-snowden-moscow-20130706,0,6155930.story


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear, Vaneyes. I do hope it's better than it looks...

(On the minor matter: maybe just leave Snowden to live in Nicaragua for the rest of his life?)


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingenue said:


> Oh dear, Vaneyes. I do hope it's better than it looks...
> 
> (On the minor matter: maybe just leave Snowden to live in Nicaragua for the rest of his life?)


Re SF, with "only" two dead so far, it is indeed better than it looks. Though not forgetting one report of 10 critical in hospital.

As can be imagined, sketchy details thus far. Some fingers are starting to point at pilot(s) error. Sunny day, wind was light, no issues reported from Korea to SF, etc., etc. We'll just hafta wait and see.

http://www.cnn.com/

Re Snowden, I'm twixt 'n tween with him/leaks and Gov'ts. A lot of rot on both sides?


----------



## Taggart

Vaneyes said:


> Re Snowden, I'm twixt 'n tween with him/leaks and Gov'ts. A lot of rot on both sides?


A plague on both your houses perhaps.


----------



## moody

Vaneyes said:


> Watching SF Airport Asiana crash reports. Looks like everyone got out (1 death unconfirmed). Great job by flight attendants. Way too early to finger-point.
> 
> Meanwhile Snowden sits in Moscow Airport. Apparently, he has asylum offers from Nicaragua and Venezuela.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-snowden-moscow-20130706,0,6155930.story


Bomb them,they don't count.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a Clive James update from the Guardian. Whippersnappers won't give a toss about this, but maybe some codgers will. I only know James from a USA travelogue he did in the mid-80's. A transplanted Australian...maybe the UK's closest thing to Mark Twain. Or am I way off with that one? Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2013/jul/05/clive-james-dante-translation


----------



## Bix

Eating a homemade pizza alla Genovese, drinking a Nero D'Avola wine and watching a film with my other half.


----------



## jani

Wathing this, you can hear the passion and confidence from her voice, her bodylanguage is confident, that gaze also that hair ;D!


----------



## Vaneyes

jani said:


> Wathing this, you can hear the passion and confidence from her voice, her bodylanguage is confident, that gaze also that hair ;D!....


I think you just like tight skirts. Well, so do I. And what're those Canuck Geese doin' on stage? What a useless animal, with their non-stop green slug emissions.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading latest Snowden confirmations, and China telling Uncle Sam to, "quit playing the victim."

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/08/snowden_us_israel_stuxnet/

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/09/snowden_overshadows_us_china_cyber_talks/


----------



## Weston

Hating the sound of a lawnmower next door. No music for me at the moment. No focus on anything. It's hard to read even. I think I have some kind malfunctioning auditory filter or overactive amygdalae.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Hating the sound of a lawnmower next door. No music for me at the moment. No focus on anything. It's hard to read even. I think I have some kind malfunctioning auditory filter or overactive amygdalae.


Tried over-ear headphones?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

9.15 PM here. Just finished my piano improvisation (a passacaglia in G minor), now getting ready for a good dinner!


----------



## Vaneyes

Eating a granola & yogurt bar, and typing.


----------



## cwarchc

Enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I finished my longest story yet, 30 chapters and an epilogue!! Have yet to do the word count if I reached 50K, didn't do any measuring besides number of chapters.

Now I'm waiting for a private student to come to my house, I'll teach her a 1-hour lesson this morning.


----------



## Bix

I'm eating a pink lady and wondering what to cook for tea.


----------



## Ingélou

I've been chatting for 45 minutes to my sister, putting off the washing up, & now I'm on Talk Classical, putting off the washing up. Then we'll do the washing up, & then - ta da - it's a Star Trek DVD!

Live a little!


----------



## Kieran

Just finished some ice cream, now I'm going to go out front and frighten the neighbours with my big blowtorch. Some tenacious weeds out there too...


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> Just finished some ice cream, now I'm going to go out front and frighten the neighbours with my big blowtorch. Some tenacious weeds out there too...


What are you going to use to get the weeds up with?


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> What are you going to use to get the weeds up with?


There's nothing left to get up. The flamethrower decimates 'em. It's like a war movie down there, when I come about. Sure, there's often a bit of residue to scrape up next day, but not much...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> There's nothing left to get up. The flamethrower decimates 'em. *It's like a war* movie down there, when I come about. Sure, there's often a bit of residue to scrape up next day, but not much...


You've inspired me to spin the *Skyfall* Blu-ray t'night.

For 007 buffs, director Sam Mendes has signed on for another. Release date 2015.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Watching the Aussie beat the Poms in the cricket (Ashes)- here's hoping anyway, I don't want to know if the MCC win. The shame............. would be too much!


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Watching the Aussie beat the Poms in the cricket (Ashes)- here's hoping anyway, I don't want to know if the MCC win. The shame............. would be too much!


Typical antipodean gets it back to front - the Poms are currently beating the Aussies!


----------



## Taggart

Just one more wicket to go!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Taggart said:


> Just one more wicket to go!


Ah that's what you thought- England saved by technology and only just. Two more overs and you were gone!
Robbed - have to send them to the colonies.....


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ah that's what you thought- England saved by technology and only just. Two more overs and you were gone!
> Robbed - have to send them to the colonies.....


Nobody would want to go there - full of colonial types!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and that's why we never went back, plus the climate is far superior.


----------



## Ingélou

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and that's why we never went back, plus the climate is far superior.


... but the landscape can be a bit barren - like the conversation!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yes the English never seemed to get the Aussie humour or slang example of type would be -the Adventurers of Barry Mckenzie!

If we win the next test will make it compulsory to watch.......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I am currently editing the story that I've written in the past 2 months, and I finally titled it, calling it "Don't Ask Me Why."

If anyone is curious what it's about, DO ask me why! say the word, and I'll post them as blogs on this website.


----------



## Bix

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I am currently editing the story that I've written in the past 2 months, and I finally titled it, calling it "Don't Ask Me Why."
> 
> If anyone is curious what it's about, DO ask me why! say the word, and I'll post them as blogs on this website.


Always interested in reading people's writing - if you blog it I'll read it


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bix said:


> Always interested in reading people's writing - if you blog it I'll read it


Posted first chapter now. 

I must warn you, it's a slippery slope after that, you have to read the whole story once you get bitten... 31 chapters and epilogue, some chapters too long to be in a single blog entry...


----------



## Vaneyes

Trying not to watch/read too much of the hype prior to Round 1 of the British Open aka The Open. It's at Muirfield (The Honourable Company of Edinburgh Golfers) this year, one of the current Open rota's two best IMO. I've had the good fortune to play it four times.

With narrower fairways this week, the strategy amongst most players will be to navigate carefully around the course, seldom hitting driver. Practice rounds will tell them if there are any friendlier places for a driver swipe. Dustin Johnson said yesterday that he's not hitting driver at all. If that's the case, then he would be wise to leave it out of the bag and substitute a driving iron, or another wedge.

Wedges and a hybrid or rescue wood will be crucial this week. Putting is crucial every week.

Muirfield Hole #1 description...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

http://www.wbjc.com/

Listen to the online streaming of this local classical radio station of mine, and share in my madness for the next hour! after this post has been made. So, that is between the 3:15~4PM EST. Listen carefully to the announcer. 

And did I actually say madness? yes...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I'm making new music, all the time!!


----------



## Bix

Watching and listening to the BBC Phil playing Nielson 2nd symphony


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm not talking about the cricket anymore


----------



## kevink

I"m in sydney delaying my piano practice for an eisteddfod in a week

Listening to lang lang's masterclass of little Asian kids


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm not talking about the cricket anymore


No need to sulk just because the poms are getting the whitewash ready.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Taggart said:


> No need to sulk just because the poms are getting the whitewash ready.


past sulking - I'm taking my bat and ball and going home.


----------



## millionrainbows

I just cooked breakfast for two, and next, I'm going to transfer my "drone" music performances from CD-R into Logic. For more details, message me.


----------



## cwarchc

Took my wife, and mother in law, out for afternoon tea, at the restaurant where my eldest works.
Very civilised.


----------



## millionrainbows

Made a pitcher of Raspberry iced tea (hibiscus & lemon grass, really). Cindi brought home some free grilled chicken from a big corporate party, with a lot of dry breast meat, so I decided to peel off the meat, discarding skin & bones, and will make chicken tacos tonight. 
Oh yeah! Listening to Persichetti symphonies & staying cool.


----------



## Bix

Just burning some sandalwood and waiting for the tv proms to start - Stavinsky


----------



## Ravndal

kevink said:


> I"m in sydney delaying my piano practice for an eisteddfod in a week
> 
> *Listening to lang lang's masterclass of little Asian kids*


Does that mean he has a masterclass with a room full of Asian child prodigies?


----------



## Crudblud

Ravndal said:


> Does that mean he has a masterclass with a room full of Asian child prodigies?


He has a masterclass on how to be a little Asian kid.


----------



## Ravndal

Then he should do very well!


----------



## Ravndal

Been playing this today 




Such a beautiful piece..


----------



## aleazk

Now I'm going to cook some spaghetti with sauteed mushrooms. The bad part is that before doing that I have to wash a pile of dirty dishes. I hate that with such an intensity...


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of *John Palmer's* (77) passing. An exceptional talking head. R.I.P.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/52668510/.../longtime-nbc-news-reporter-john-palmer-dies/

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/nightly-news/52665381/#52665381


----------



## Vaneyes

Bix said:


> Just burning some sandalwood and waiting for the tv proms to start - Stavinsky


I have trouble with that name, too...usually typing it Starvinsky.


----------



## Weston

Lamenting that there have been no truly engaging threads in these forums for some time. Nor can I come up with anything interesting myself. It's all been talked to death.


----------



## Vaneyes

Becoming familiar with cow-calming scent for men.

http://www.latimes.com/features/ima...estockfriendly-scent-20130805,0,6941512.story


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listening to the Proms 41 Concert with the BBC online broadcast! Wonderful all-Russian concert, featuring Glazunov! <3

Any day Glazunov is being shared to thousands of people simultaneously in live concert is a _very_ good day.


----------



## Pennypacker

So it's fair to say you kinda like the dude, huh?


----------



## Kieran

Listening to this... :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pennypacker said:


> So it's fair to say you kinda like the dude, huh?


Glazunov? Yeah, a little. :tiphat:

If I may be so bold as to say something slightly insane here... I think he likes me too.


----------



## aleazk

Now I have to shave and to take a shower... and I don't want to do it because it's cold... but I have a class tomorrow... and some of the classmates are women... so I can't go with my current beggar-like appearance.


----------



## Pennypacker

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunov? Yeah, a little. :tiphat:
> 
> If I may be so bold as to say something slightly insane here... I think he likes me too.


Sure, why not. I've got Scriabin whispering to me all the time. Now that's a guy who's insane, he even made me change my avatar. "Every key is a color, spread the word" -"Sure man, will you leave me alone if I do?". He didn't.


----------



## EricABQ

Decided the joke I made was a bit inappropriate.


----------



## Ingélou

Gosh - I spend half my life doing that!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a joke sent from a Canuck pal (pre-apology to PCers)...



Siamese Twins walk into a bar in Toronto and one of them says to the 
bartender, "Don't mind us; we're joined at the hip. I'm John, he's Jim. Two 
Molson Canadian beers, draft please."


The bartender, feeling slightly awkward, tries to make polite conversation 
while pouring the beers. "Been on holiday yet, lads?"

"Off to England next month," says John. "We go to England every year, rent 
a car and drive for miles. Don't we, Jim?"

Jim agrees.

"Ah, England !" says the bartender. "Wonderful country ... the history, the 
beer, the culture ..."

"Nah, we don't like that British crap," says John. "Hamburgers and Molson's 
beer, that's us, eh Jim? And we can't stand the English - they're so 
arrogant and rude."

"So why keep going to England ?" asks the bartender.

"It's the only chance Jim gets to drive."


----------



## Guest

oh, well, if you must know, I'm doing the vacuum-cleaning! I didn't come to TC to tweet inanities, but it's easy to get drawn in!


----------



## Rehydration

Developing a sentient consciousness inside my head.
I know, right? Now you must think I'm crazy or something (not that I ever wasn't . . .)!
Also, playing this video on loop:


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of stuntman Mark Sutton's death. R.I.P. :angel:

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/15/world/europe/switzerland-stuntman-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, that is so shocking - so sad.


----------



## Cosmos

I _should_ be painting the fence in my backyard like my dad asked me too but I'm too lazy right now


----------



## ptr

meditating on eating an Anton Berg Marzipan Bar (Dark) whilst waiting for the barbie coals to become just right for cooking... Putting Mutton kebabs on the table tonight.. 

/ptr


----------



## Taggart

Cosmos said:


> I _should_ be painting the fence in my backyard like my dad asked me too but I'm too lazy right now


Ask your friends round to do the job and charge them for the privilege - see Tom Sawyer for more details.


----------



## Vesteralen

Patting myself on the back for not posting on the Wagner thread


----------



## Cosmos

Taggart said:


> Ask your friends round to do the job and charge them for the privilege - see Tom Sawyer for more details.


Hahaha I've seriously been thinking of a way to trick the neighbors into doing it for me


----------



## Ingélou

Being good, and incredibly self-controlled. :angel:
So far today I have only made two posts.... whoops!


----------



## ptr

^^ Self control is overrated! ..just dined on a pound of hand made Italian "gelato", dark chocolate and espresso ripple, whooooooaaaaaa, worth every second of brain freeze endured! 

/ptr


----------



## neoshredder

Going to try to be friendly on here from now on.


----------



## Weston

Enjoying a quiet peaceful morning coffee. It is the weekend with few obligations for a change, and I am sitting back listening to the birds and enjoying everyone's posts here, realizing in a sentimental moment that I rather like you folks.


----------



## Crudblud

Eating lunch at half past three in the afternoon.


----------



## ptr

Snacking on home-grown tomatoes and humming Guy Clark's tune with the same title silently in my head... Slightly missin' bacon and lettuce and some true love! :tiphat:






/ptr


----------



## Ramako

Thinking I've been focussing too much on details and losing the larger picture.

I think I'll try to recapture some of that by thoroughly wasting some time, reading a trash novel or playing computer games or something


----------



## Jaredpi

Sitting in front of a computer, typing this out .

Enjoying summer!


----------



## Crudblud

I should be asleep, but I feel strangely exhilarated after obliterating a big ugly spider with my slippers.


----------



## jani

Arnold doesn't even notice the egg/flinch, he just continues like nothing would have happened and at the end when he is asked about it he just jokes that the egg thrower owns him some bacon now.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> Eating lunch at half past three in the afternoon.


And that's good or bad according to the _english gentleman_'s standard?.


----------



## violadude

I'm trying to record my first classical music piece review on my new reviewing youtube channel. However, my mom and sister just came home and are persistently hanging around and I really don't like recording in front of other people.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished a couple of reeds. Trying to get a perfect one for my audition. The one I'd planned to use hardened up...so sad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ramako said:


> Thinking I've been focussing too much on details and losing the larger picture.
> 
> I think I'll try to recapture some of that by thoroughly wasting some time, reading a trash novel or playing computer games or something


Or the smaller unimportant picture now and then...nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## jani

The greatest guitarist today , did a live Q&A on Facebook.
Everyone was allowed to ask questions, i did too.
He did not reply to it, but i still feel that the most important question was answered.
Which was, "What's with the Kleenex next to the lap top ??"
Steve Vai
That's for wiping my hands after I jack off to internet porn. What the ****** do you think its there for?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6&set=a.117759549025.100452.8232689025&type=1


----------



## opus55

Listening to Immerseel's incredibly fast Beethoven cycle while waiting for stupidly slow software tool to load at work...


----------



## Vaneyes

Swimming, skiing, and picnicing.


----------



## EricABQ

Reading about the Bradely Manning sentence. 35 years, with parole eligibility after 1/3 of that sentence (he's already served 3.5 years of it.)

So, he has hope of getting out in roughly 8 years. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## jani

Political Values

Radicalism	72
Socialism	31.25
Tenderness	43.75

These scores indicate that you are a moderate progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with a university professor. It appears that you are skeptical towards religion, and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear capitalist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as libertarian.

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an idealist with few strong opinions.

This concludes our analysis; we hope you found your results accurate, useful, and interesting.

http://slackhalla.org/~demise/test/socialattitude.php


----------



## aleazk

lol, I got 97 on radical.


----------



## Kieran

Thinking about the US Open, which starts today... :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Radicalism	63.75
Socialism	43.75
Tenderness	81.25

These scores indicate that you are a very tender-minded moderate progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with an animal rights activist. It appears that you are moderate towards religion, and have a balanced attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear neither committedly capitalist nor socialist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as a political centrist. 

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an idealist with few strong opinions.
______

....I don't particularly like animals...


----------



## Taggart

Radicalism	28
Socialism	12.5
Tenderness	75

These scores indicate that you are a tender-minded moderate conservative; this is the political profile one might associate with a sincere clergyman. It appears that you are trusting of religion, and have a compassionately humanistic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear laissez-faire capitalist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as right-wing. 

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an idealist with several strong opinions.

This concludes our analysis; we hope you found your results accurate, useful, and interesting.

Fascinating. Didn't think I was that radical


----------



## Kieran

*Political Values* 

Radicalism39Socialism31.25Tenderness84.375


These scores indicate that you are a very tender-minded moderate conservative; this is the political profile one might associate with a sincere clergyman. It appears that you are trusting of religion, and have a compassionately humanistic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear capitalist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as right-wing.

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, a centrist with several strong opinions.

This concludes our analysis; we hope you found your results accurate, useful, and interesting.


----------



## Ingélou

Political Values

Radicalism	61
Socialism	50
Tenderness	75

These scores indicate that you are a tender-minded moderate progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with an animal rights activist. It appears that you are moderate towards religion, and have a balanced attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear neither committedly capitalist nor socialist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as a political centrist. 

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, a devoted egalitarian with several strong opinions.

This concludes our analysis; we hope you found your results accurate, useful, and interesting.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It probably indicates that I'm confused between my upbringing by atheist socialist parents & my later conversion to Christianity & marriage to Taggart. I love animals, but I am certainly not an animal rights activist.

I do think that I am an egalitarian, however.... feeling rather chuffed about that. (Smug face!  )


----------



## ptr

I'm a bit disappointed, I only scored 91.25 on Radicalism, my life as I knew it is falling apart! I must sharpen the knives, the toolbox has gotten dull! 

/ptr


----------



## moody

With all these tests some people undoubtedly give the answers that they think they should give.


----------



## Mahlerian

moody said:


> With all these tests some people undoubtedly give the answers that they think they should give.


Doesn't that say a good deal about the individual as well? I think most tests would (or should) try to account for that kind of manipulation.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahlerian said:


> Doesn't that say a good deal about the individual as well? I think most tests would (or should) try to account for that kind of manipulation.


No written test could account for that kind of manipulation, though you could never fool a keen observer. For what it's worth, I'm unsurprised by the results on this thread, though. After a couple days reading and lurking on this forum, I figured I'd be dealing with roughly 70% sensitive idealists. What a lot of nice people there are on TC!


----------



## moody

Mahlerian said:


> Doesn't that say a good deal about the individual as well? I think most tests would (or should) try to account for that kind of manipulation.


Well,I got the following : I am a tough-minded moderate and a jaded materialist. Sceptical towards religion and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general...also that I am a libertarian. That's about right but I appear to share traits with some very unlikely people.


----------



## Guest

FWIW, my scores and profile...


*Political Values*


Radicalism94Socialism87.5Tenderness59.375


These scores indicate that you are a progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with an animal rights activist. It appears that you are skeptical towards religion, and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear communist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as left-wing.

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, a centrist with many strong opinions.

However, with so many loaded phrases, it's difficult to see how any serious conclusions could be drawn: you are expected to make a response to some sensible questions, and some that depend on 'knee-jerk' interpretation.

For example...

This is easy enough: *18) This universe was undoubtedly created by God
*
You don't need to have decided who/what kind of god you might be thinking of: just that you believe that the universe was created by some agent superior to man. If you're not sure what kind of God, you can moderate your answer to 'agree/disagree somewhat'.

But what does this mean? *11) Capitalism works well
*
Even if we have a notion of what Capitalism actually is, it might be difficult to decide whether it 'works' (well or otherwise). It works fine as a mechanism for generating vast quantities of wealth, but is not much use at distributing that wealth - but then, perhaps Capitalism isn't supposed to be good at distributing wealth anyway!?

And then there are the clumsily asked questions *7) When it comes to abortion I am pro-choice
*
I had to look that one up, since it can be readily confused with similar terms that mean the opposite! Why couldn't it have said "I am in favour of abortion"?


----------



## Tristan

Political Values

Radicalism	77.5
Socialism	43.75
Tenderness	75

Glad to see my tenderness score is high  Most political tests usually label me somewhere in the middle. Catholicism is a big part of my life, but I have a more liberal attitude toward God and religion. I don't want to impose anything on anyone and I'm fascinated by other religions. So I always end up being somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Mahlerian

MacLeod said:


> And then there are the clumsily asked questions *7) When it comes to abortion I am pro-choice
> *
> I had to look that one up, since it can be readily confused with similar terms that mean the opposite! Why couldn't it have said "I am in favour of abortion"?


In US politics, the very word abortion is poison, and no one wants to be associated with it. So politicians and political activist groups define themselves as "pro-choice" or "pro-life", rather than pro- or anti-abortion.


----------



## aleazk

Radicalism	99.5
Socialism	56.25
Tenderness	56.25

These scores indicate that you are a progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with a university professor. It appears that you are skeptical towards religion, and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear neither committedly capitalist nor socialist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as a political centrist. 

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an idealist with several strong opinions.


----------



## Cheyenne

*9) Men and women have the right to find out whether they are sexually suited before marriage.*
That confused me for a while :lol: Could they have phrased it any more delicately?

*14) Jews and Muslims are as valuable citizens as any other group.*
'Valuable'? If you mean economically, I'd need some data; what do you mean 'valuable'? 

*25) People should have faith in what they believe.*
Faith is notoriously difficult to define, and in this context, who can tell what it means?

*27) When people make decisions, they really should listen to their hearts.*
Oh, come on.

*36) We should be wary of any efforts to improve human nature.*
How were you planning to do that? Genetics? I don't get it.

*40) It's tragic that most people allow emotion to interfere with their thinking.*
Again, this supposed clash between pragmatism and 'feelings' is entirely arbitrary.

*42) Gender roles are culturally, rather than biologically determined.*
How should I know?

Radicalism 96.75
Socialism 68.75
Tenderness 53.125

These scores indicate that you are a progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with a university professor. It appears that you are skeptical towards religion, and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear socialist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as left-wing.

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an egalitarian with many strong opinions.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Of course, my results were skewed considerably because I picked the middle-ground every time they posited things such as 'If people weren't so mushy and sentimental, they'd see things more clearly'; because, as I said, I really don't understand this divide.


----------



## GreenMamba

I don't have a problem with much of the wording. I work in market research, and there's always someone who wants to over-think everything. But "Gender roles are culturally, rather than biologically determined" strikes me as an excellent attribute that really does differentiate. "This universe was undoubtedly created by God." IMO, no, definitely not _undoubtedly_. How can anyone say that? (Of course, some do.)

Mahlerian is right about "pro-abortion." In the US, you'd get few people saying they are pro-abortion, but many saying they are pro-choice.


----------



## Crudblud

_Radicalism	91.25
Socialism	75
Tenderness	50

These scores indicate that you are a progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with a university professor. It appears that you are skeptical towards religion, and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear socialist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as left-wing.

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an idealist with few strong opinions.

This concludes our analysis; we hope you found your results accurate, useful, and interesting._

This is largely wrong. I am quite opposed to radical/revolutionary politics as I think it merely serves to make a mockery of legitimate ideas and, if successful, causes instability in the state and necessitates the installation of a rigid transitional dictatorship which is likely to become a permanent regime once the guy who was leading the charge realises how much he likes his badge of office. I believe in gradual rather than dramatic social/political change and its achievement through healthy and fair compromise among people representing all kinds of interests. I think this is both a feasible and desirable goal for the majority in any given country.

I do not consider myself a socialist but a democrat, I believe that governments exist to serve their people (not the other way around) and that public opinion should have a strong influence on domestic and foreign policy, whether that opinion is to the left or right of centre.

I think the 50 for tenderness is about right, it's good to be compassionate but you need to temper compassion with the facts and be mindfully analytical of the situation as it really exists-is there a problem?; what is the problem?; what are the feasible and desirable solutions to the problem? Furthermore, be careful when faced with comforting or otherwise emotionally appealing political slogans, on the opposite side of the spectrum from revolutionary politics there's whistling _Dixie_, neither of them get good results.

I do have some problems with the test itself. Take statement #39: "The government should spend more money on social welfare and education." Quite a few times throughout I was forced to take a neutral opinion because of vague statements like this. In this particular instance let's take education. Asking someone whether or not to spend more money on "education" is a question that necessarily has a useless answer, our education systems are so departmentalised that unless you specifically ask "should we invest in a full complement of the latest science textbooks for School X?" or "should we invest in new sports equipment for School X?" along with information relevant to the situation at School X you're asking a nothing question. Of course, it's impossible to get into that kind of detail on a test like this, but they could have afforded the effort to produce more specific questions since there are no political issues that can be reduced to such a level of simplicity. There are others, like statement #26's conflation of belief in the unquestionable righteousness of the state and patriotism, but they don't dominate the test.


----------



## aleazk

^^^lol, I guess voting for pot legalization and premarital sex makes you a dangerous and radical anarchist!.
Maybe somebody found this test in a time-capsule from the 50's...


----------



## cwarchc

Radicalism	85.75
Socialism	93.75
Tenderness	53.125

These scores indicate that you are a progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with a university professor. It appears that you are skeptical towards religion, and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear communist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as left-wing.

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an egalitarian with several strong opinions.

A bit surprised with my socialism score of 93.75, must have answered incorrectly
Thought it should have been 100


----------



## DrKilroy

Political Values

Radicalism	47.25
Socialism	25
Tenderness	90.625

These scores indicate that you are a very tender-minded moderate; this is the political profile one might associate with a protective parent. It appears that you are accepting of religion, and have a generally optimistic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear capitalist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as right-wing.

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, an egalitarian with several strong opinions.


That's pretty accurate. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

By the way - I only wanted to watch some YT videos on astronomy, ended up reading atheists vs. creationists "discussions" in the comments... 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

DrKilroy said:


> By the way - I only wanted to watch some YT videos on astronomy, ended up reading atheists vs. creationists "discussions" in the comments...
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Best avoid IMDB, then...you'd think the discussion there would be better than Youtube, but it isn't.


----------



## peeyaj

*Radicalism	69.25
Socialism	37.5
Tenderness	37.5
*
These scores indicate that you are a tough-minded moderate progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with a liberated atheist. _It appears that you are cynical towards religion, and have a suspicious and unsympathetic attitude towards humanity in general._

Your attitudes towards economics appear capitalist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as a *political centrist.*

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, *a centrist with few strong opinions*.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> With all these tests some people undoubtedly give the answers that they think they should give.


Can you give an example of a question where there is an answer you 'should' give?



GreenMamba said:


> I don't have a problem with much of the wording. I work in market research, and there's always someone who wants to over-think everything.


It's not about 'over-thinking'. It's partly about understanding the question, and partly about spotting the loading - which Cheyenne exemplified better than I did.



Crudblud said:


> This is largely wrong. I am quite opposed to radical/revolutionary politics as I think it merely serves to make a mockery of legitimate ideas and, if successful, causes instability in the state and necessitates the installation of a rigid transitional dictatorship which is likely to become a permanent regime once the guy who was leading the charge realises how much he likes his badge of office. I believe in gradual rather than dramatic social/political change and its achievement through healthy and fair compromise among people representing all kinds of interests. I think this is both a feasible and desirable goal for the majority in any given country.


'Radical' and 'revolutionary' are not the same thing, and to be 'radical' (the word in the test) does not mean that you want change now, immediately, with violence if necessary. My son, who took the test after me and was nearly as socialist as me, said "Oh, so you don't believe in private property - you think it's alright for someone to just come and take your stuff??" To which simplistic question, the answer 'should' be , 'No!'


----------



## Praeludium

> Radicalism	96.75
> Socialism	93.75
> Tenderness	59.375
> 
> These scores indicate that you are a progressive; this is the political profile one might associate with an animal rights activist. It appears that you are skeptical towards religion, and have a pragmatic attitude towards humanity in general.
> 
> Your attitudes towards economics appear communist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as left-wing.
> 
> To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, a centrist with many strong opinions.
> 
> This concludes our analysis; we hope you found your results accurate, useful, and interesting.


Hmm I don't consider myself an extremist and I'm far from being a revolutionary person myself - not confident enough in human nature. Not am I a member of any kind of communist party. What I've read of Montaigne and persons like that was more important to my conception of the world than any kind of political ideology. 
So I guess I can consider myself a (rather misanthropic) _humanist_ before all. 
Which means that I'm not at ease with persons dying on the streets while other live a lazy life in luxury behind the walls. Nor am I with big countries making war to little countries so that they can take advantage of the natural (and human...) ressources of these places. Nor am I with children working (for wealthy white occidental men) instead of going to school.
And so on. But this has _nothing_ to do with all those little politic wars for the power in my mind.
And what does skeptical about religion means ? I certainly am absolutely not a religious person myself but I'm perfectly OK with others being believers. This test is strange.
Anyway...


----------



## ptr

Contemplating lunch, wondering what lies hidden in the fridge?

/ptr


----------



## ptr

ptr said:


> Contemplating lunch, wondering what lies hidden in the fridge?


Turns out that the contemplation became bangers, mash and home made groovy mustard swivelled down with a pint of Whitstable Bay Organic Ale!










/ptr


----------



## Ravndal

Done with classes for today. In town with some friends eating lunch. Heading back to school for some practicing later


----------



## EricABQ

Just reading some various opinion pieces online about about our soon to be misadventure in Syria.


----------



## peeyaj

I just learned today that *Winterreise *is pronounced as "*Veen-ti-ray-zee*".. OMG!

( I prounounced it as Winter - riise)


----------



## Kieran

Just finished my porridge and contemplating coffee...


----------



## peeyaj

Kieran said:


> Just finished my porridge and contemplating coffee...


Have you tried rice porridge, Kieran? Here in the Philippines, we have *lugaw*, a rice porridge/congee with bits of meat and egg. It is really delicious. Hope you can try it.


----------



## Kieran

peeyaj said:


> Have you tried rice porridge, Kieran? Here in the Philippines, we have *lugaw*, a rice porridge/congee with bits of meat and egg. It is really delicious. Hope you can try it.


I haven't, actually. I eat organic wholegrain oats. Wasn't fussy on the organic part of it but recently was told by a guy in the know about how much pesticides etc are sprayed on grains and so I changed. I have basmati rice every evening (nearly) for dinner though! Most evenings have rice and veggies with spices.

All cooked while listening to the *Haffner *serenade. :tiphat:

Into my podge, I drop some cinnamon, some sliced apple and a pinch of salt. Then I add some honey and often blackcurrant juice for added flavour...


----------



## ptr

Dear Diary, I am cynical today! Spent the whole growling morning on the ferry from my home island (3H) to Nynäshamn and currently sit on the 1h10m commuter train towards Stockholm Central, its raining, for which I am not dressed, an I've got a few hours to kill before my transfer for Tallinn departs.. Well, I'll have to find somewhere quiet to do lunch.. 

/ptr


----------



## Wicked_one

Listening to Bruckner 2nd (1st time) and playing World of Tanks.. and talking on the phone.


----------



## Kieran

ptr said:


> Dear Diary, I am cynical today! Spent the whole growling morning on the ferry from my home island (3H) to Nynäshamn and currently sit on the 1h10m commuter train towards Stockholm Central, its raining, for which I am not dressed, an I've got a few hours to kill before my transfer for Tallinn departs.. Well, I'll have to find somewhere quiet to do lunch..
> 
> /ptr


See, this reads like the start of one of them Scandi-noir whodunnits. So what's your business in Tallin? Who you gonna kill? Is "to do lunch" some fiendish code?

Perfect crime, eh? We know your sort and you won't get away with it!


----------



## ptr

Kieran said:


> See, this reads like the start of one of them Scandi-noir whodunnits. So what's your business in Tallin? Who you gonna kill? Is "to do lunch" some fiendish code?
> Perfect crime, eh? We know your sort and you won't get away with it!


WHY! Am I so transparent? :tiphat:

Dear diary, day lightened up after lunch at Jensen's Bøfhus, had a half pound steak and a nice salad, must remember to conceal my destinations better! 
I'll make sure my next mission is for Dublin, just to set some jitters in to Kieran, just for thrill of knowing that every time he looks over his shoulder there might be someone there ready to knock on it...

(I going to Tallinn with one of my former colleagues lecture on sustainable forest management and I hope not to knock anyone up, at least not without falling in love first! :angel

/ptr


----------



## aleazk

I'm watching physicist Richard Feynman playing the bongos:


----------



## Kieran

ptr said:


> WHY! Am I so transparent? :tiphat:
> 
> (I going to Tallinn with one of my former colleagues lecture on sustainable forest management and I hope not to knock anyone up, at least not without falling in love first! :angel
> 
> /ptr


Sustainable forests! You bury them in the forest? I can hear the dark tinged jazzy soundtrack as I think about it. Oh you're so clever! You're so cruelly evilly bloody clever! Let me know when you come to Dublin, I'll have inspector Wallander on the same flight... :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Getting ready for another season of* CollegeFootball*.

Remote control. Check.
Beer. Check.
Potato chips. Check.
Wife absent. Check.


----------



## Rehydration

Political Values 


Radicalism 44.5 
Socialism 25 
Tenderness 75 


These scores indicate that you are a tender-minded moderate; this is the political profile one might associate with a protective parent. It appears that you are accepting of religion, and have a generally optimistic attitude towards humanity in general.

Your attitudes towards economics appear capitalist, and combined with your social attitudes this creates the picture of someone who would generally be described as right-wing. 

To round out the picture you appear to be, political preference aside, a pragmatist with several strong opinions.

This concludes our analysis; we hope you found your results accurate, useful, and interesting. 



Unlike many other political tests found on the Internet which base themselves on untested (and usually ideologically motivated) ideas, this inventory is adapted from Hans Eysenck's own political inventory which was developed after extensive empirical investigations in the 20th Century.

A tender-minded moderate? Hmm.
I am everything they said I am. Except for the protective parent--I'm not going to be a protective parent. I'll be more passive, and if my kids like something, they like it and there's nothing I can do. Unlike my parents, who think of my being a brony as being a homosexual. Why? Just why?


----------



## mstar

belfastboy said:


> what u doing?


READING THIS THREAD!!!!!!!! 

Just kidding!! 

Unable to go to sleep, I sit on my bed contemplating whether the next opera I should watch should be Eugene Onegin, La Traviata again (a personal favorite), or for some reason, something completely random/the next opera I hear of.


----------



## Kopachris

As I said in WHIYL, I've been hating my job less lately, but still need to de-stress a bit. To that end, I'm taking a night in one of our hotel's hot tub suites. Just had a fantastic dinner at our upscale restaurant, and I'm about to take a nice soak in the hot tub.


----------



## mstar

Kopachris - 

.... I see that you have been reading the "do you like penguins" thread.... 

(Your icon is a penguin....)


----------



## mstar

I AM STILL ON THIS SITE.... must...go...to...sleep....


----------



## ptr

Kieran said:


> Sustainable forests! You bury them in the forest? I can hear the dark tinged jazzy soundtrack as I think about it. Oh you're so clever! You're so cruelly evilly bloody clever! Let me know when you come to Dublin, I'll have inspector Wallander on the same flight... :devil:


I'm all for recycling, surely you remember the potato famine of ye yonder Irish history that corpses makes for a perfectly biodegradable and ecological fertilizer! It is a Win-Win situation for all involved! I don't fear that spinster Wallander, He will surely meet his maker single-handedly at the mercy of his own ghosts! 

Announcing Your arrival is no fun at all, I just love to slide in and out of Your reality!

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> As I said in WHIYL, I've been hating my job less lately, but still need to de-stress a bit. To that end, I'm taking a night in one of our hotel's hot tub suites. Just had a fantastic dinner at our upscale restaurant, and I'm about to take a nice soak in the hot tub.


Room was fantastic. I had to book a smoking room (I don't smoke), so I brought some incense to cover it up if need be. However, there wasn't even the slightest hint of cigarette smoke in the room. There was more in the hallway (which is a nonsmoking area). Would love to stay a week or so (if I brought a small George Foreman-style electric grill with me), but I wouldn't want to live there. The walls are thick enough that little noise gets in, but there are constantly small noises from the pop machine and the ice machine and people opening/closing doors. Also, the "free high-speed internet" is less than 1Mbps, so I ended up just tethering my computer to my phone. -_-

Also, when I got home, I found out that my mom (who's a housekeeping supervisor at the same hotel) was the one who inspected my room before marking it in the computer as ready to check in to. I got to the front desk at 5:40pm (rooms are supposed to be guaranteed ready by 6pm) and the room wasn't ready yet. My supervisor at the front desk offered to ASAP the room since our severely understaffed housekeeping department hasn't always been getting rooms done on time (we're generally not supposed to ASAP rooms unless a guest needs to get into it ASAP because of a disability). I walked home to wait. My mom got the radio call to inspect my room next. The front desk called me 1.5 mins before 6pm to tell me my room was ready.

All in all, very nice and relaxing, though.


----------



## Mesa

Just discovered there's six new episodes of Dara O Briain's Science Club on the iplayer, combine with a handful of Jazz cigarettes and i'm expecting a wonderful evening.


----------



## Ravndal

Mesa said:


> Just discovered there's six new episodes of Dara O Briain's Science Club on the iplayer, combine with a handful of Jazz cigarettes and i'm expecting a wonderful evening.


Jazz-tobacco. The only kind worth inhaling...


----------



## Weston

Attending the 71st World Science Fiction Convention. Not nearly as big an affair as it used to be. It has been upstaged by more media (less publishing) oriented conventions. Good riddance, I say. I prefer the publishing folks anyway. But, boy howdy! It's hot in San Antonio.


----------



## mstar

Hearing Et Lux Perpetual. 

I think that says enough. 

:angel: 

:wave:


----------



## Vaneyes

Getting ready to eat Rigatoni with an Italian sausage and pork chop sauce. Arg. Syrah to help.


----------



## jani

Watching a movie called Crazy stupid love, its about a man who has "lost" his manhood and masculinity and his wife tells that she wants a divorce because she has cheated him.

After a while he meets a very masculine charmer (played by Ryan Gossling) who decides to help him to recover his manhood and his masculinity.

Its the best movie i have seen for a while, or at least the first half was good now it seems to be turning into clichéistic drama romance movie.


----------



## ptr

I'm yawning so hard that I almost fall of the chair, hello comfy bed here I come! 

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of *Diana Nyad* (64) and her 53 hour swim from Cuba to Florida. Without a shark cage. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/02/world/americas/diana-nyad-cuba-florida-swim/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Wicked_one

ptr said:


> I'm yawning so hard that I almost fall of the chair, hello comfy bed here I come!
> 
> /ptr


I second that. 000000000000


----------



## mstar

Drawing and coloring. You're never too old for that, are you?


----------



## mstar

I am reviving this dying thread by posting. About once a week, I attempt to revive threads of old.... It's fun to succeed....  

What are YOU doing right now?


----------



## JCarmel

Right now...I'm listening/watching YOUTUBE ....of a performance of Tosca I hadn't intended-to but having commented on the Black Virgin of Rocamadour, I then began thinking of the Black Virgin of Montserrat...then that reminded me of Monteserrat Caballe. That led me to put a Search into Google to see if I could find out about her health at the moment (it had been poorly earlier in the year & I've a very soft spot for the singer. I will be very sad when I hear that her time on this earth is complete!
That Search led me to this page...
http://www.wqxr.org/#!/blogs/operavore/2013/apr/12/montserrat-caballe-ultimate-diva/

& got me watching the performance of Tosca with Caballe, Carreras....& the performance I'm enjoying in particular...a great Scarpia from Juan Pons!
As I watch, I've been chewing a Maynard 'Sports Mixture' ( a red one) & as a direct result, have just fished-out a piece of tooth filling...which I immediately have dropped onto the carpet....& am trying to find it to show a friend. And you're now right up-to-date- with that!


----------



## ptr

I'm just about to light the barbie, September is showing its finest so it will be dinner outside tonight!


----------



## Ravndal

Right now I'm trying to land. Been practicing from 10:30 - 16:30. I'm still in outer space.

And I'm shining up the place. Awaiting guests.


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> I am reviving this dying thread by posting. About once a week, I attempt to revive threads of old.... It's fun to succeed....
> 
> What are YOU doing right now?


I can now see how you became top poster.


----------



## mstar

Oh, I've got one notification! Time to check it. I'll be back in a moment to tell who it is.... 

Edit: Ah! T'was a message from the Super Moderator mamascarlatti!!! Moderators are so cool....


----------



## Weston

Right now I'm wondering why there are usually about 100 people or more looking at the Classical Music Discussion threads, but the same 12 of us post over and over.


----------



## Taggart

Weston said:


> Right now I'm wondering why there are usually about 100 people or more looking at the Classical Music Discussion threads, but the same 12 of us post over and over.


Maybe it's because you say it so well that any further comment would be superfluous?


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> Right now I'm wondering why there are usually about 100 people or more looking at the Classical Music Discussion threads, but the same 12 of us post over and over.


Because the vast majority aren't even members. They're lurkers. Those sneaky little...


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahlerian said:


> Because the vast majority aren't even members. They're lurkers. Those sneaky little...


I used to be one of those lurkers. It was a glamorous and exciting life, but eventually the desire for some meaningful human contact became too much for me so I broke down and joined.

They'll be here eventually--you'll see.


----------



## mstar

I have also noticed that! It is a good thing, though, because many of those so-called "lurkers" may join TC!!! :wave: 

And for those "lurkers" reading this post right now:  Join Us on the Forum....


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from taking the mum in law to visit her partner in hospital
Been doing every weekend for the past 5 months


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: That is very good of you, cwarchc.


----------



## cwarchc

Ingenue said:


> :tiphat: That is very good of you, cwarchc.


It's very difficult, we're watching her come apart at the seams
Her partner, had a massive stroke about 6 months ago
His body is ok, but he has no mind left
He can't speak, doesn't appear to recognise anybody
doubly incontinent, 65 and wearing a nappy, can't feed himself
She's slowly falling apart
Heartbreaking to be part of, not doing the wife any good either


----------



## Blancrocher

There's really nothing I can say, cwarchc, but please accept the kind wishes of a stranger.


----------



## Ingélou

So sorry to hear this, and I echo Blancrocher's sentiments.


----------



## cwarchc

Just feeling a little low tonight
I'll get over it
Thanks for the good wishes
Just need to work out how to help the mil??


----------



## Sonata

So sorry Cwarch 

At present I am playing outside with my children.


----------



## mstar

Praying for you, cwarchc.... 

I am currently unable to release the hold that this forum has on me.... I am officially a TalkClassical Forum-Goer.... TC haunts me day and night when I'm on it....  Why, TC, why do you have to be such a good website... with such good threads... with such good replies... with such good fellow TalkClassical forum-goers.... 

 (If I was to honestly mark my tempo at writing each letter above, it would most likely be... L---A---R---G---O....)


----------



## Vaneyes

Viewing a July 25, 2013 five-minute video report (linked) by David Gardner, Financial Times, entitled, 'Why the west is fumbling over Syria'

This report pre-dates Syria's chemical weapons attack by a month, and helps explain some of the current diplomatic chaos.

http://video.ft.com/2565979028001/Why-the-west-is-fumbling-over-Syria/Editors-Choice

August 27, 2013, it's announced that the US is selling Saudi Arabia $641M of cluster bombs.

http://www.businessinsider.com/us-to-sell-cluster-bombs-to-saudi-arabia-2013-8


----------



## neoshredder

Watching Full House. I know some may call it corny. But I am a sensitive person. I relate to these feelings. Though it is hard for me to express it as a man.


----------



## PetrB

slowly fuming .................


----------



## PetrB

MacLeod said:


> oh, well, if you must know, I'm doing the vacuum-cleaning! I didn't come to TC to tweet inanities, but it's easy to get drawn in!


I taut youse guyce HOOVERED!


----------



## PetrB

neoshredder said:


> Watching Full House. I know some may call it corny. But I am a sensitive person. I relate to these feelings. Though it is hard for me to express it as a man.


Put on a dress! Maybe it will help you free up those bottled up sentiments.


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> I taut youse guyce HOOVERED!


Hmmph! That reminds me of the time I got on telly - nothing grand, just a local show where students interviewed a celebrity - and the only time I got to speak was during the sound test. The presenter asked us to simply say what we had spent the previous day doing, and I said that I'd been trying to fix the vacuum cleaner. "Surely you mean the Hoover?" he said.


----------



## neoshredder

PetrB said:


> Put on a dress! Maybe it will help you free up those bottled up sentiments.


No thanks. Men can be just as sensitive. It's just that they bottle it up more. It's not considered manly to cry obviously. But I'm sure it is just bottled up emotions. Like what I've done in the past. I still obviously feel uncomfortable to display emotions in public. Easier to express on a forum though.


----------



## PetrB

MacLeod said:


> Hmmph! That reminds me of the time I got on telly - nothing grand, just a local show where students interviewed a celebrity - and the only time I got to speak was during the sound test. The presenter asked us to simply say what we had spent the previous day doing, and I said that I'd been trying to fix the vacuum cleaner. "Surely you mean the Hoover?" he said.


Well, I thought the psuedo neighborhood slang let you know it was meant in good humor... but I do hope you told that guy, "No, I mean I'd been trying to fix the vacuum cleaner; because that's what it is."


----------



## moody

PetrB said:


> I taut youse guyce HOOVERED!


You are quite right ,here one says I'm going to Hoover the floor. Hoover was the original to most people so I suppose the brand name became the action.


----------



## ptr

moody said:


> You are quite right ,here one says I'm going to Hoover the floor. Hoover was the original to most people so I suppose the brand name became the action.


Just like "I heard it on the Tannoy's" ... Just means that the brand has some kind of universality!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Prior to TV broadcast, listening to golf from Conway Farms GC.

http://pgatour.cbssports.com/liveaudio/


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a joke (with a cure)...

*After a tiring day, a commuter settled down in his seat and closed his eyes. As the train rolled out of the station, the young woman sitting next to him **p**ulled **out her **cell phone and **started talking in a loud voice:*

*"Hi sweetheart.**It's Sue. I'm on the train".*​*"Yes, I know it's the six thirty and not the four thirty,but I had a long meeting".*
*"No, honey, not with that Kevin from the accounting office. It was with the boss".*​*"No sweetheart, you're the only one in my life".*​*"Yes, I'm sure, cross my heart!"*
*
Fifteen minutes later, she was still talking loudly.*
*When the man sitting next to her had enough, he leaned over and said into the phone, "Sue, hang up the phone and come back to bed."*
*
Sue doesn't use her cell phone in public any longer.*​


----------



## Musician

Responding to this thread...


----------



## Vaneyes

Studying the animal kingdom.

View attachment 24939


----------



## mstar

Well, looks like I'm back on TC. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a here-we-go-again piece.

http://www.psmag.com/blogs/news-blog/web-classical-music-increases-womens-attractiveness-66405/


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Reading a here-we-go-again piece.
> 
> http://www.psmag.com/blogs/news-blog/web-classical-music-increases-womens-attractiveness-66405/


Wow. Weird.  I wouldn't ever like classical music to make myself more attractive, though.... It's sort of disgraceful to the music itself, don't you think? A sort of misuse? Not being judgmental, just an opinion, though....


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Wow. Weird.  I wouldn't ever like classical music to make myself more attractive, though.... It's sort of disgraceful to the music itself, don't you think? A sort of misuse? Not being judgmental, just an opinion, though....


I agree. I've heard of six beer...but Mozart? Just kidding.


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> I agree. I've heard of six beer...but Mozart? Just kidding.


I actually need to study for a quest in bio now, and then revive a Mozart sonata's first movement really quickly for an informal performance-type thing tomorrow. Obviously, I'm too busy.  WAIT.... TOO BUSY FOR MUSIC? NEVER!!!

And Vaneyes is now offline. Perhaps its time I say goodnight as well. Excluding goodbye-ing biology. And Mozart. Come to think of it, I'm playing some of my improvs tomorrow, as well.... Got to organize those... Well! Continuing tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## mstar

Oh, yes, I played just a short while ago. Now the teacher is four feet from me, obviously got to go and stop typing. We're talking about Google Docs. I'd rather just attach a document to an email, but I guess Google Docs is something similar to that. Anyway, time to talk literature....


----------



## Vaneyes

"I'm back!"

Just sayin' (for the record?), I had no alcohol or Mozart last night, and my wife still looked great. 

Currently, I'm watching The Golf Channel. Don't we all? This morning, their program Golf Central is covering the Tour Championship by Coca-Cola, in Atlanta. For those that don't know, this tournament is the culmination of the FedEx Cup Playoffs. And I should not hesitate to mention, the winner of the FedEx Cup (not necessarily this tournament...depends on point standings...it can be complicated) receives $10M. That's why you may have noticed the past few years in your neighborhood, parents getting more interested in golf lessons for their male offspring.

Also of note in golf, since King Narcissist and Serial Adulterer Tiger *Woods* got slapped again with a penalty last week, in not reporting "illegal" movement of his golf ball while in the *woods*. Anyhoo, PGA Tour Commissioner Tim Finchem is sayin' they'll take another look at whether or not to restrict or limit non-tour people from reporting the improprieties (re The Rules of Golf) of their players. Tiger was caught by a zoomed camera. I think he cheated once again, but that's just my view.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mini-rant for today. Trains are an increasing danger in North America. Hardly a week goes by that someone isn't killed by derailings or vehicle collisions (latest Canadian tragedy is linked). Toxic spills by, have been catastrophic.

Make train interminglings safer, or get rid of them!

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/18/world/americas/canada-bus-train-colllision/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Vesteralen

Wishing Tagenue would get back. 

It's been a stupid day on TC.


----------



## JCarmel

I'm sitting in the semi-darkness, listening to lovely Lisztian bits...replete, after a lovely meal with wine (I don't usually imbibe nowadays so its a bit of a treat when I do)....& also self-satisfied with my prowess at Rummy, having won 6 games to 1!


----------



## mstar

Vesteralen said:


> Wishing Tagenue would get back.
> 
> It's been a stupid day on TC.


Very encouraging.

No, I know, some days are just low, days you want to go, but it continues to snow, the boat you need to row, and you just can't go, to see the operatic show, because your day's just low, low, low.

No, that made me feel.... Low.


----------



## Cheyenne

Human relationships are complicated. Keep your cool, remain laid-back, stay in control, and you'll be fine - and so will this forum. Conflicts would be resolved far sooner if only one side was wrong.


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> I'm sitting in the semi-darkness, listening to lovely Lisztian bits...replete, after a lovely meal with wine (I don't usually imbibe nowadays so its a bit of a treat when I do)....& also self-satisfied with my prowess at Rummy, having won 6 games to 1!


Selfish person, you. You're happy!


----------



## Vaneyes

Vesteralen said:


> Wishing Tagenue would get back.
> 
> It's been a stupid day on TC.


_"You're travelling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind; a journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination. That's the signpost up ahead - your next stop, the Twilight Zone!"_


----------



## Taggart

Vesteralen said:


> Wishing Tagenue would get back.
> 
> It's been a stupid day on TC.


I might or she might but we work separately and should not be conflated. Ingenue has already complained about this and I don't like it either.

Hope your day improves and have a nice on. :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

Vesteralen said:


> Wishing Tagenue would get back.
> 
> It's been a stupid day on TC.


Yes, being conflated can be painful at times... 

Nice of you to miss us! We're just back from dancing at Norwich. I bet you've put up lots of lovely and definitely non-stupid posts. I must look through them - tomorrow!

I've just had a shower after dancing, and am sitting in my nightie tapping away at this post, instead of getting to bed like any sensible being.  My feet are getting cold, but I certainly don't have cold feet about joining TC. 
Nightie night, everyone!


----------



## Ryan

siendo españoles con mis amigos españoles


----------



## ptr

Sitting at the local airport waiting for a transfer to Gothenburg, have been Shanghaied for 4 weeks of work, I'm doubtful I will enjoy it...

/ptr


----------



## Taggart

ptr said:


> Sitting at the local airport waiting for a transfer to Gothenburg, have been Shanghaied for 4 weeks of work, I'm doubtful I will enjoy it...
> 
> /ptr


Oh well, have a look at this:






May you be welcome to Gothenburg!


----------



## JCarmel

Wish I was so light of foot?! Talking about feet, I'm still agonizing about two pairs of shoes, both purchased from Amazon...& neither are completely comfortable on one foot...the left. 
One size is too small & the other too large....Do I go for the overlarge & have to wear insoles & thicker sock...or risk the fact that the smaller size might (upon walking-outside for some distance) catch the top of my big toe? Normally, one would say...send them both back...but I find a lot of difficulty in getting suitable leather shoes nowadays & am inclined therefore to keep one pair.

But I can't keep striding up & down the hall in them...wondering 'which?!'


----------



## ptr

Taggart said:


> May you be welcome to Gothenburg!


I used to live in Gothenburg, so it's a bit like going home.. I'm sure that if the work I've been asked to perform were skittish dances it'd be all fun, teaching as is, is not anything I considers skittish!  ... hope to catch some concerts anyway!

/ptr


----------



## JCarmel

" is not anything I considers skittish"...

No, ptr....you've got it wrong, Dear....it's SCOTTISH!!


----------



## mstar

Skittish, Scottish.... 

Great Scotland!


----------



## Ryan

Enjoying a kinder egg and a can of coke


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Tour Championship by Coca-Cola, 'twas goodta see Henrik Stenson giving Tiger Woods a clinic/golf lesson today in Round 1 (they were paired). 64 to 73. Ouch!

Mr. Woods did not take questions from the scribes afterward. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> Wish I was so light of foot?! Talking about feet, *I'm still agonizing about two pairs of shoes, both purchased from Amazon*...& neither are completely comfortable on one foot...the left.
> One size is too small & the other too large....Do I go for the overlarge & have to wear insoles & thicker sock...or risk the fact that the smaller size might (upon walking-outside for some distance) catch the top of my big toe? Normally, one would say...send them both back...but I find a lot of difficulty in getting suitable leather shoes nowadays & am inclined therefore to keep one pair.
> 
> But I can't keep striding up & down the hall in them...wondering 'which?!'


Lesson learned?


----------



## Sonata

So thrilled. Just spent a full hour playing piano. I can't remember the last time I was able to spend that much time playing. Felt wonderful. And no wrist pain!


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Hey everybody! I ain't been here for a while(not that anybody really cares), but right now I am getting ready for a trip to Arlington National Cemetery. For the last two weeks my grandparents have been visiting us from Illinois.

Let me explain something about them. My grandma can be described in three words. Clean, clean, clean! She doesn't like going places. My grandpa, on the other hand, gets depressed in the winter because he can't go gallavantin around. By that I mean going to garage sales, the flea market, fishing, things like that. My grandma says he knows half of the people in their city, and the other half has heard of him. A slight exaggeration, but, you know...My grandma didn't want him buying anything while he was here, but yesterday he tried to sneak some stuff he bought at a garage sale into our garage. He was caught, I'm sad to say...

On a musical side, I've been listening to a lot of Bach lately. I've also been learning some Tex Williams songs on guitar. Here are some links:


----------



## jani

First Stephan Elop dropped Nokias Share value with 12 billion euros, then he fired 25% of the employees and sold Nokias phone manufacturing part of the company for Microsoft and he gets paid 19 million euros from all of that!


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Re Tour Championship by Coca-Cola, 'twas goodta see Henrik Stenson giving Tiger Woods a clinic/golf lesson today in Round 1 (they were paired). 64 to 73. Ouch!
> 
> Mr. Woods did not take questions from the scribes afterward. :lol:


I'm becoming more and more convinced that Tiger giving up the strippers, porn stars, and cocktail waitresses has been the golf equivalent of Sampson cutting off his hair. He should just go back to that lifestyle and see if it gets him out of his slump.


----------



## JCarmel

Oh, I don't think so, Eric?!! Money, winning & golfing-fame are_ not _more important than self-control, the freedom from obsessive & demeaning behaviour...the ability to not be subject to one's desires to the point of ridicule.


----------



## EricABQ

JCarmel said:


> Oh, I don't think so, Eric?!! Money, winning & golfing-fame are_ not _more important than self-control, the freedom from obsessive & demeaning behaviour...the ability to not be subject to one's desires to the point of ridicule.


I was only kidding.

Tiger's problems with his game are mostly physical at this point. Whatever mental issues he's having (with regards to his game) are, I believe, related to the fact that he can't trust his body anymore. His overwhelming physical advantage over his peers is gone and he can't adjust to being merely mortal on the course.


----------



## JCarmel

I might be tempted to say that it serves him right...the phrase 'being on the Game' in the UK pertains to a description of the kind of activity/world he surrounded himself with...when he should've been on his own game, practising his once fabulous golfing talents.


----------



## mstar

WOW.... The new iOS 7 on the iPad is immature and bulky! I can't use it nearly as efficiently! I hope the next update comes soon.... Or do I?!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> So thrilled. Just spent a full hour playing piano. I can't remember the last time I was able to spend that much time playing. Felt wonderful. And no wrist pain!


Nice to hear the morphine worked, Sonata. Happy playing.


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> WOW.... The new iOS 7 on the iPad is immature and bulky! I can't use it nearly as efficiently! I hope the next update comes soon.... Or do I?!


And would someone *please *help Research In Motion? I read this morn, they have $887M of Blackberrys still sitting on the shelf. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> I might be tempted to say that it serves him right...the phrase 'being on the Game' in the UK pertains to a description of the kind of activity/world he surrounded himself with...when he should've been on his own game, practising his once fabulous golfing talents.


There are some similarities with his *other* talents, but not nearly enough. "Fore!" :lol:


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> And would someone *please *help Research In Motion? I read this morn, they have $887M of Blackberrys still sitting on the shelf. :lol:


Hey, I'll help 'em out, so long as they give all the phones to me for free! (Perhaps I can sell them for a few dollars each....) 

How about the new PLASTIC iPhone? It's cheap written all over the casing.... What on Earth is the inside like?! :lol:


----------



## JCarmel

There's been very long queues in the UK for them, I heard on the News this morning. Yet I read that the response to it has been 'underwhelming' generally. I think Apple are hyping their own 'success stories' to cover-up this fact.


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> Oh, I don't think so, Eric?!! Money, winning & golfing-fame are_ not _more important than self-control, the freedom from obsessive & demeaning behaviour...the ability to not be subject to one's desires to the point of ridicule.


I agree with both you and Eric. Mental and physical.

Although he is King Narcissist, I think his careless behavior (putting wife in danger, family in a goldfish bowl) has brought repercussions that even he couldn't imagine, and its bugging him to no end.

Late 30's is old for a professional athlete in most sports, including golf. Most golfers, whether amateur or professional, are well aware of the swing's demands on the body. The twisting and torque motions aren't natural. Over time they can wear away bone and cartilage. Ligament strains and tears are common. The man in question has been playing golf a long time. Supposedly at age 3, he shot 48 on a short nine-hole course.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I'm becoming more and more convinced that Tiger giving up the strippers, porn stars, and cocktail waitresses has been the golf equivalent of Sampson cutting off his hair. He should just go back to that lifestyle and see if it gets him out of his slump.


Maybe he's reduced them to a more manageable amount. He did win five times this year.


----------



## Vaneyes

JohannesBrahms said:


> ....For the last two weeks my grandparents have been visiting us from Illinois.
> 
> Let me explain something about them. My grandma can be described in three words. Clean, clean, clean! She doesn't like going places. My grandpa, on the other hand, gets depressed in the winter because he can't go gallavantin around. By that I mean going to garage sales, the flea market, fishing, things like that. My grandma says he knows half of the people in their city, and the other half has heard of him. A slight exaggeration, but, you know...My grandma didn't want him buying anything while he was here, but yesterday he tried to sneak some stuff he bought at a garage sale into our garage. He was caught, I'm sad to say....


Your grandparents sound like they're living dangerously. Better get them to a counsellor.


----------



## JCarmel

This is what I'm doing now...preparing to unwrap a Neopolitan Choc Ice from Lidl Supermarket (in boxes of 10, for 1.99p) 
And also wishing all contributors & visitors to this website, a joyful evening.
Goodnight!


----------



## EricABQ

mstar said:


> Hey, I'll help 'em out, so long as they give all the phones to me for free! (Perhaps I can sell them for a few dollars each....)
> 
> How about the new PLASTIC iPhone? It's cheap written all over the casing.... What on Earth is the inside like?! :lol:


It sounds like the inside is basically the iPhone 5. It has everything the iPhone 5 had in terms of camera and screen, but I think the processor may actually be a bit of an upgrade from the 5 but not the same one the 5s has.


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> This is what I'm doing now...preparing to unwrap a Neopolitan Choc Ice from Lidl Supermarket (in boxes of 10, for 1.99p)
> And also wishing all contributors & visitors to this website, a joyful evening.
> Goodnight!


It's far too early, you can't go yet.


----------



## EricABQ

Right now I'm giving myself a headache by involving myself in the kerfuffle about Russia over on the main board.

I know better, yet I get invovled.


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> It sounds like the inside is basically the iPhone 5. It has everything the iPhone 5 had in terms of camera and screen, but I think the processor may actually be a bit of an upgrade from the 5 but not the same one the 5s has.


Oh yes, and they decide to upgrade the "new" one so that it's worthy to be called the "new" one.... How? WITH PLASTIC!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

mstar said:


> Oh yes, and they decide to upgrade the "new" one so that it's worthy to be called the "new" one.... How? WITH PLASTIC!!! :lol: :lol:


The 5s isn't plastic, it's the same body as the 5. The 5 is now the 5c but in plastic, and the 5s is now the flagship model and not in plastic.

I don't really understand it, but it seems to work for Apple.


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> The 5s isn't plastic, it's the same body as the 5. The 5 is now the 5c but in plastic, and the 5s is now the flagship model and not in plastic.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but it seems to work for Apple.


Well, I don't know! They're both relatively new, so the comment still works. 

Truthfully, all that I have from Apple is the iPad. And that's about it. I don't plan on any more, especially with the iOS 7. Being a person who likes fast things (fast cars, occasionally and especially playing fast music, fast ELECTRONICS, etc.), I find the iOS 7 bulky, unnecessarily decorated, and unable to multitask as well as the previous version. Actually, much of my TC-forum-going is done off of the iPad, so of course I need it to run smoothly.  
Any Apple lovers here who disagree, I am sorry. It's just true for me.

I'm more into the about:config section of things when it comes to electronics, and not as much the actual product itself. For example, I can change several settings on a PC that cannot be changed manually, resulting in a faster, mor efficient, and personally customized (no, I don't mean in colors) PC.  It's actually really fun. So, if you ask me which is better: iPad or Tablet, and the Tablet has a USB port and multitasks better now since the iOS 7 has put the iPad to a great disadvantage in that area, you know what I might say.


----------



## EricABQ

I agree with you about ios7. Looks weird. I haven't found it to be buggy yet, but I don't really do much with my iPad except browse the web. 

With regards to the phone, think we reached a point where other than improving the camera, I'm just not sure what revolutionary changes they can really make.


----------



## JCarmel

I read an extended article yesterday about ios 7....about what's causing consternation & concern & decided that as far as my little iPod was concerned, I'm staying with ios.6. What I _do_ need...is a new battery!


----------



## mstar

JCarmel said:


> I read an extended article yesterday about ios 7....about what's causing consternation & concern & decided that as far as my little iPod was concerned, I'm staying with ios.6. What I _do_ need...is a new battery!


Try, but the company wants money, and so the iPad will continuously prompt you to install it. They make it practically inevitable.

And if you succeed, I will be extremely jealous.


----------



## Mesa

Watching television. An episode and a half of the Big Bang Theory. Within four seconds of an advert for the IT Crowd final episode i experienced greater mirth than a half hour of TBBT. Hmm.


----------



## Ravndal

I saw Simon Trpčeski play Prokofiev PC no 1 tonight, I tell you, that guy can play Prokofiev. He impressed me. I havent seen that a good performer in some time now. His encore was a simple waltz by chopin and a simple march by prokofiev. At the end of the third movement he reminded me of "cat concerto" from tom and jerry. he was so involved with the piece. sweating and jumping. im in ecstacy


----------



## JCarmel

yawning...it's 2-10am!


----------



## mstar

GOOD MORNING, TALKCLASSICAL!!! Yaay!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ravndal said:


> I saw Simon Trpčeski play Prokofiev PC no 1 tonight, I tell you, that guy can play Prokofiev. He impressed me. I havent seen that a good performer in some time now. His encore was a simple waltz by chopin and a simple march by prokofiev. At the end of the third movement he reminded me of "cat concerto" from tom and jerry. he was so involved with the piece. sweating and jumping. im in ecstacy


I would have been too! I love that concerto!!! <3

Currently feeling like I'm wasting me time, cuz I haven't gone to practice yet. lol.

Will go soon! I got stuff to do! But maybe not practice over 4 hours like yesterday, maybe only 2-3 today...


----------



## violadude

I'm recording a video, top 10 piano composers. I'm at #5 right now.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> I'm recording a video, top 10 piano composers. I'm at #5 right now.


Cool. You will finish it today?.


----------



## EricABQ

On Top Chef Masters this week one of the chefs mixed up a Sriracha ketchup and I thought that sounded pretty good so I'm trying my own batch. I think 3 parts ketchup to 1 part Sriracha may work. I'll try it on a burger tonight as a test.


----------



## TresPicos

Lounging a bit after having watched another episode of NCIS, trying to prepare myself mentally for another crazy work week...


----------



## mstar

Studying intensively.... On TC....  

Just kidding - but I must go study now. See ya all!


----------



## Cheyenne

violadude said:


> I'm recording a video, top 10 piano composers. I'm at #5 right now.


Where was your Youtube channel again?

I'm going to pack my back for school tomorrow. Chemistry test..


----------



## violadude

Cheyenne said:


> Where was your Youtube channel again?
> 
> I'm going to pack my back for school tomorrow. Chemistry test..


I actually made a new youtube channel. But I might have to upload it on my old one because I don't think you can upload longer videos until a certain point on youtube channels. Don't worry, whatever channel I upload it on I will post it on TC.


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> Cool. You will finish it today?.


Possibly. It depends on whether or not my girlfriend ends up going to work today or having a day off.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> I'm recording a video, top 10 piano composers. I'm at #5 right now.


Putting yourself up pretty high, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

Mahlerian said:


> Putting yourself up pretty high, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## mstar

I'm currently researching DTCA (Direct-To-Consumer Advertising), basically *pharm drug ads are great* vs. *let our docs pick our meds for us instead.* I definitely go with the latter. 

So may abbreviations.


----------



## mstar

After an embarrassing post about which composer I would like to meet, i'm going to sleep.


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> Cool. You will finish it today?.


I just finished.

It'll take a while to upload though.


----------



## mstar

violadude said:


> I just finished.
> 
> It'll take a while to upload though.


Cool! Send us a link!


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> Cool! Send us a link!







So this is my Top Ten Piano Composers video.

I'm sorry about the length guys....XD I guess I had a lot to say. Hopefully some people still make it through till the end.

And also, ya, I know it says "Subtitle Text Here" under all the composer names. I thought that automatically went away. I might reupload the video without that feature at some point, but I'm too lazy now.

This is the first top ten list I've made on youtube, so any critisims are welcome, as well as discussion about the content of the video (i.e. my choices, my comments on the composers ect.)

So enjoy!


----------



## Cheyenne

It doesn't play  I'll check beck again later.


----------



## violadude

Cheyenne said:


> It doesn't play  I'll check beck again later.


Really? Weird  It's playing for me.


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> Really? Weird  It's playing for me.


?? Permissions error ?? I get


----------



## Cheyenne

You never know with Youtube, especially when the files are so big.


----------



## violadude

Taggart said:


> ?? Permissions error ?? I get
> 
> View attachment 25371


There were some changes I had made that weren't saved yet. Try it now.


----------



## Cheyenne

It still doesn't work; it tries to load but after a while simply gives up.

Edit:
Wait, it works now!


----------



## violadude

Cheyenne said:


> Edit:
> Wait, it works now!


Yay!  I guess youtube is just being dumb right now. Sorry if it still doesn't work for some other people. I guess if you want to watch it you'll just have to wait it out until youtube fixes its bugs? :/


----------



## Cheyenne

Is that actually how you pronounce Ligeti?  Gosh, wasn't I off the mark.


----------



## violadude

Cheyenne said:


> Is that actually how you pronounce Ligeti?  Gosh, wasn't I off the mark.


lol I'm not so sure myself. That's how I pronounce it.


----------



## aleazk

http://www.forvo.com/word/györgy_sándor_ligeti/#hu

This seems ok.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading what may be considered as, *Euro Intrigue*. 

An Italian, a Frenchman, and a Brit were talking about screams of passion. 
The Italian said:

"Last night I massaged my wife all over her body with the finest extra virgin olive oil, then we made passionate love and I made her scream, non stop, for five minutes."

The Frenchman said:

"Last night I massaged my wife all over her body with special aphrodisiac oil from Provence and then we made passionate love. I made her scream for fifteen minutes straight." 

The Brit said:

That's nothing! Last night I massaged my wife, y'know, all over her body with a special butter. I caressed her entire body with the butter, and then made love and I made her scream for two long hours."

The Italian and Frenchman, astonished, asked, "Two full hours? .......wow! That's phenomenal. How did you do it to make her scream for two hours?"

The Brit replied,

*"I wiped my hands on the curtains."*


----------



## mstar

Wow, Euro Intrigue is so.... _*Intriguing.... *_

But I'd rather not think about it.  :lol:

Currently, I am... still trying to forget about Euro Intrigue. :lol:


----------



## cwarchc

Chilling, after a very busy few days


----------



## mstar

Sick. The cold does not really do me much good. So I'm sitting at home, on my iPad, typing, typing, typing. On TC.  

Tomorrow I will have to get better, though. I can't afford missing days of school - this one bothers me enough already....


----------



## mstar

Oh, my new quote's color is so *vibrant!!*


----------



## Winterreisender

I'm sat in a university library doing work.. but clearly not doing it as I'm on this forum. That sums up the last two weeks really. Also got John Dowland on my iPod for company


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> Oh, my new quote's color is so *vibrant!!*


 Thank goodness for these.


----------



## mstar

Taggart said:


> Thank goodness for these.


Wait the smileys or the quotes? Or silly people like me???? 

Anyway, I'm going to be playing an entire piano sonata that is one of my favorites, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## HoraeObscura

forumhopping aka procrastinating


----------



## Ramako

I'm starving, waiting to have breakfast.


----------



## Winterreisender

This weekend the streets of Heidelberg are overrun with tourists, tacky souvenir stalls, overpriced sausages sellers and crappy American music. It's bloody awful. I'm now hiding in a quiet cafe watching Bundesliga and browsing TC of course.


----------



## Ravndal

Watching a clip of some students from my conservatory 




quite talented..


----------



## Ravndal

Just got home from a concerto. A student at my conservatory performed the Appassionata and op 111 sonata by Beethoven in the town church. He is really talented. One of the better renditions i have heard. Both virtuosity and musicality.


----------



## Ingélou

Making a solemn vow that next week I will not exceed 3 posts or more than 45 minutes daily on this bewitching forum.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingenue said:


> Making a solemn vow that next week I will not exceed 3 posts or more than 45 minutes daily on this bewitching forum.


I worried that that interminable food thread would have this effect. I hope you'll reconsider this terrible idea!


----------



## Guest

Ah, mon cher rocher qui est blanc! Tu sais, je t'aime bien, always you are the voice of reason and diplomacy. I'd like to take a leaf out of your book, really I would.


----------



## TresPicos

Lounging a bit after having watched another episode of NCIS, trying to prepare myself mentally for another crazy work week...


----------



## mstar

Waiting.... Just waiting for various things.... Perhaps it'd be better if I took a short break from TC and just focused on other things. 

Yes, sure, I guess this is a formal-ish announcement that I will be temporarily retiring from TC.  

See ya!!!


----------



## brotagonist

Ingenue said:


> Making a solemn vow that next week I will not exceed 3 posts or more than 45 minutes daily on this bewitching forum.


There are few spaces for lovers of classical music. That makes this one especially beguiling  I am also making an effort to focus in more depth on fewer topics (  maybe I _am_ in a discussion? ), rather than wanting to voice my opinion everywhere.


----------



## mstar

Blancrocher said:


> I worried that that interminable food thread would have this effect. I hope you'll reconsider this terrible idea!


Talk to TalkingHead. Or rather, have TalkingHead talk to you, because it seems he is the one more likely to do the talking, as he is apparently a TalkingHead. 

He left the thread after experiencing the agony of not being able to eat the delicious foods we named. Sorry, Ingenue!! :lol:

And three posts daily.... Does that include on the Community Forum, or no??


----------



## mstar

Wait, so what exactly is OP? I found the some Google definitions to be:

-a surgical or other operation.
-military operations.
-assimilated before p (as in oppress, oppugn). 
-opus (before a number given to each work of a particular composer, usually indicating the order of publication).
-observation post.
-(in the theater) opposite prompt.
-organophosphate(s).
-(in the Roman Catholic Church) Ordo Praedicatorum Order of Preachers (Dominican).
-(on Internet forums, message boards, comment pages, etc.) original post (or poster).

I feel that I should be guessing the last one, though I really think it is *organophosphate(s).*


----------



## neoshredder

Just watched the finale of Breaking Bad.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I'd never heard of it until they mentioned it on the news last night. It looks like you didn't like it


----------



## neoshredder

Um it is was incredible but sad ending. Don't want to spoil the show in case you want to watch it on Netflix. But I think it is the greatest drama show ever.


----------



## Ravndal

Lying on the couch with a glass of red wine. Have practiced very long today, and my brain is exhausted.


----------



## Sonata

Sitting up hoping my daughter will fall back asleep soon, since its 3:45 AM. She's been awake for half an hour . She's usually a very good sleeper so I'm out of the habit and exhausted. My cat doesn't mind my being awake because he received an impromptu cuddle session


----------



## drpraetorus

Listening to LDS General Conference.


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm reading up and Hazlitt, Lamb, De Quincey, Colerdige and the other prose writers of that time. Part biography, part actual works.


----------



## Wicked_one

Playing World of Tanks, enjoying Atterberg's 5th symphony


----------



## mstar

OOOOWWWWWWW.... *My foot fell asleep and it WON'T WAKE UP!!!!!* 

(Sheesh, its acting like me last night when I lucid-dreamed....) :lol:


----------



## Weston

Seeing that some stores already have a few Christmas decorations and supplies on display, I am getting the jump on them and celebrating _next year's_ Halloween.


----------



## mstar

I need cheering up, I am tired and writing five pages for five questions with pictures and a map or so for World Civilization class because my teacher said that going overboard for homework and notebook checks was the only way to get 100% or else ypu get a 97%.


----------



## EricABQ

Weston said:


> Seeing that some stores already have a few Christmas decorations and supplies on display, I am getting the jump on them and celebrating _next year's_ Halloween.


I'm boycotting Christmas this year.

Except for the free time off, I will of course take that.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm tasting Baron Philippe de Rothschild Cabernet Sauvignon (France). Don't let the name scare. It's very reasonable and great value.

Another great value is McWilliam Shiraz/Cabernet (Australia).

A footnote to these Red recommendations is that I've kicked Argentina Red wine to the curb. Their inexpensives are no longer great value. :tiphat:


----------



## sureshkumar

currently listening to hINDI GHAZALS ...awesome and mesmerizing


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a Sorry Story.

*Brazilian doctors remove the wrong leg of patient *

By The Associated Press, October 9, 2013

RIO DE JANEIRO - A Brazilian hospital says a patient with diabetic kidney 
failure has been left legless after going into an operation to amputate his 
right leg and having doctors remove his left.

Marilda Santos is the spokesperson for Rio de Janeiro's Pedro Ernesto 
University Hospital. She says that on Friday doctors were supposed to 
amputate the right leg of Antonio Cesar Victorio but instead they removed 
his left leg.

"When the patient's daughter told doctors they had removed the wrong leg, 
they amputated the other leg as well."

She says the hospital is trying to determine if doctors committed a medical 
error or if they "removed the left leg because it too was compromised by the 
patient's disease."

Victorio's daughter told the O Globo newspaper that the family plans to sue.


----------



## mstar

^^^ I'd sue as well!  Let's just hope the hospital doesn't get to keep the extra leg, or else they could make money off of it, and that's just plain rude. 

Anyway, prayers with them.


----------



## Itullian

Eating a mushroom and olive pizza. :angel:


----------



## mstar

Itullian said:


> Eating a mushroom and olive pizza. :angel:


Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler, I should just start calling you that. That should have been your username.... T'would be the longest!  Ooohhhh, EddieRUKiddingVarese, you've got some username-length-related competition going on here.... :lol: jk


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler, I should just start calling you that. That should have been your username.... T'would be the longest!  Ooohhhh, EddieRUKiddingVarese, you've got some username-length-related competition going on here.... :lol: jk


You can call me GHEMR


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> I need cheering up, I am tired and writing five pages for five questions with pictures and a map or so for World Civilization class because my teacher said that going overboard for homework and notebook checks was the only way to get 100% or else ypu get a 97%.


Cheer up!!! It could have been 6 pages.


----------



## mstar

Itullian said:


> You can call me GHEMR


I was about to say that...

...but I didn't know how to pronounce it. (Ba-dum TISH!!!) Ahahahaa, sure, whatever. 

Anyway, how would that be pronounced? Jemmer? Gemr? Emr? Jem? Hmm, Jem like in To Kill a Mockingbird.... Seriously, I always get people's nicknames out of books.... 

Take your pick.


----------



## Taggart

Itullian said:


> You can call me GHEMR


Sounds like Jem 'HaDar from DS9. Are you getting your white regularly?


----------



## mstar

Remember when I said I was leaving TC? 

I'm still waiting for that to happen....


----------



## Weston

^You probably did. I have left many times.


----------



## Weston

Nursing a mysterious fever. It was up nearly to 103 F last night. (That's about 39 to you more sensible metric folk.) Really high for an adult. This morning it was down to normal but now going back up to 100 F. I have almost no other symptoms which is odd. Maybe a slight bit of congestion. The high fever last night was very trippy, almost hallucinogenic -- invisible creatures glimpsed moving out of the corner of my eye and so forth.

The sad thing is, I welcome being sick for the opportunity to stay home from the stultifying corporate environment, rife with meaningless *B*usiness *S*peak and predatory tactics. I hate, hate , hate every second of it. It leaves me so drained I feel I cannot create or even relax when I get home. We live in a sick culture - at least here in the US. Perhaps my body is accommodating me in escaping. It is trying to tell me something.


----------



## Blancrocher

I hope you get back into good shape soon, Weston--even if it's a case of getting out of the frying pan and into the fire! Thank God for music, at least.


----------



## mstar

I am hoping that I get picked up not nearly too soon so that I miss my piano lesson....  
I'm unprepared because of the workload and my fatigue this week.


----------



## EricABQ

Struggling with a project at work. 

I'm really in the weeds with this one.


----------



## EricABQ

As a result of what I said in post #1909, I needed a drink , so right now I'm having a Wild Turkey on the rocks while listening through the Poulenc piano music set I just downloaded.


----------



## mstar

I didn't miss my lesson, but it was actually pretty funny - so apparently i will become the master of arpeggios because I have to practice them so much....


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I start to watching Rigoletto, with Placido Domingo in the title role, though he's a tenor. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Remember when I said I was leaving TC?
> 
> I'm still waiting for that to happen....


Better not. :scold:.................


----------



## Sonata

@ a medical conference, day 2 of 3. Yesterday was good, logged 7 hours of continuing education, interesting lectures. Today is decidedly less inspired. It's going to be a long day :/


----------



## mstar

Hmm.... What about a thread "What Are You _Supposed_ To Be Doing Right Now?" 

Ancient Mesopotamia. Need I say more?


----------



## deggial

enjoying my negotiated day off from work *stretches, does f-all* the weather is typical British *****, I'm so glad I didn't have to go in


----------



## mstar

Gooooooooooooooooooooooogle.


----------



## Ingélou

mstar said:


> Hmm.... What about a thread "What Are You _Supposed_ To Be Doing Right Now?"


 Actually, there is a thread about that, which I put up in April. See What should you be doing right now?

And to answer both threads at once, I'm sitting here flicking through the posts on TC when I'm dog-tired and should be going to bed...


----------



## Blancrocher

I just finished a pretty good review essay about "the unknown young Balanchine" in the latest NYRB:

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2013/oct/24/unknown-young-balanchine/?page=1

I'd post this in the ballet section, except this is all I have to say about that!


----------



## maestro267

Being up really early.


----------



## Itullian

watching The Breakfast Club


----------



## Kopachris

Thinking about starting a computer programming thread. I'd probably write a series of tutorials for using Python for those who don't have any programming experience but would like to learn. Good idea?


----------



## mstar

I just woke up. 
I'm debating which name i like better - Kopachris or Kontrapunctus. Don't worry, I won't tell when I decide.


----------



## Art Rock

Updating our web site. It's been a while since the last modifications. Added three recent paintings by my wife and two photographs I took last year.


----------



## Bix

I'm just making dumplings for the beef stew that's been in the slow cooker since 0800.


----------



## Ravndal

celebrating "musicians" ban with a pizza.


----------



## mstar

Wait, MUSICIAN GOT ?!

First PetrB, now this


----------



## Ravndal

Luckily PetrB's ban is only temporarily.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Absolutely nothing... You gotta love the boredom sometimes.


----------



## mstar

Oh my goodness I'm gonna get banned.... I'm a good girl, I'm so scared.... I wonder what it looks like.... I posted "OPERA LIVELY. So there." on another thread, and oh my goodness, I'm gonna get banned, I'm freaking scared, this is terrible, but I can't just let Almaviva down, hopefully the ban is temporary.... 

And what on Earth did PetrB get banned for? 

What if this is my last post?!


----------



## Ravndal

What the hell are you on about? lol


----------



## EricABQ

mstar said:


> Wait, MUSICIAN GOT ?!
> 
> First PetrB, now this


PetrB's is a temp, Musician appears to have received the nuclear option.


----------



## Guest

Putting off grading _King Lear_ essays.


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> PetrB's is a temp, Musician appears to have received the nuclear option.


Anyone know why, though??


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> Putting off grading _King Lear_ essays.


You are a teacher, then?

I seem to be asking every other person on here that....


----------



## Ravndal

I don't know petr was banned, but musicians ban was rather obvious.


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> You are a teacher, then?
> 
> I seem to be asking every other person on here that....


Yes--high school English. At least I teach honors and AP English classes, so the students are well behaved, smart, and want to learn.


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes--high school English. At least I teach honors and AP English classes, so the students are well behaved, smart, and want to learn.


Ah, I never should've revealed my age....  
That's good! Have you ever read Night by Elie Wiesel by the way?


----------



## Guest

Yea, ages ago. As I recall, it's quite powerful.


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yea, ages ago. As I recall, it's quite powerful.


Beautiful one! Moishe the Beadle and his actions seem to be symbolic of the past, present, future, and the entire book itself!


----------



## violadude

Ravndal said:


> I don't know petr was banned, but musicians ban was rather obvious.


I didn't catch the drama, but I saw some of the aftermath. Did he call BD disgusting or something like that?


----------



## jani

Laughing my *** off for this video, look at the reaction of the judges when they turn around.


----------



## mstar

jani said:


> Laughing my *** off for this video, look at the reaction of the judges when they turn around.


NO IT'S NOT.... Oh my goodness that's hilarious. :lol: Nooo way.

So right now I'm waiting for lunch, perhaps I'll do some reading....


----------



## Sonata

I intended to get a good night's rest. The sandman decided to skip me over however, after my cat had a leg injury and my husband had to take him to the emergency vet (he's doing OK) And both my kiddos have coughs that will not die, so I've been doing the nighttime snuggles and nose-wipes for the last few days. Well, extra TalkClassical time I suppose!


----------



## Ravndal

violadude said:


> I didn't catch the drama, but I saw some of the aftermath. Did he call BD disgusting or something like that?


Something like that!


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> Oh my goodness I'm gonna get banned.... I'm a good girl, I'm so scared.... I wonder what it looks like.... I posted "OPERA LIVELY. So there." on another thread, and oh my goodness, I'm gonna get banned, I'm freaking scared, this is terrible, but I can't just let Almaviva down, hopefully the ban is temporary....
> 
> And what on Earth did PetrB get banned for?
> 
> What if this is my last post?!


One can only live in hope I suppose.


----------



## Kopachris

I have this pair of Star Wars lightsaber-themed chopsticks that I only use as conducting batons because they're too slippery to use as chopsticks.


----------



## Crudblud

EricABQ said:


> Musician appears to have received the nuclear option.


That's a shame, I was looking forward to being accused of having no soul next time I post some of my music in Today's Composers. Someone will have to be my stand-in Saul for the event.


----------



## EricABQ

I'm laughing at this surreal rant this New Yorker goes on about this street musician. It's both glorious and slightly unnerving.

The best part is when, mid-rant, he casually checks his texts. That was pretty smooth.






Warning: many f bombs are dropped in that clip.


----------



## Itullian

lunch
cheeseburger


----------



## Pyotr

EricABQ said:


> I'm laughing at this surreal rant this New Yorker goes on about this street musician. It's both glorious and slightly unnerving.
> 
> The best part is when, mid-rant, he casually checks his texts. That was pretty smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: many f bombs are dropped in that clip.


Reminds me of the audience reaction to Hreichgott's latest Hartford concert.
:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Bix said:


> I'm just making dumplings for the beef stew that's been in the slow cooker since 0800.


Started by the Vikings?


----------



## Tristan

Just looked at my checking statement and I have a mystery purchase...since when did I spend $40 at a Chinese restaurant in Maryland?


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Started by the Vikings?


Nah, he means B.C.! But you know, the Romans....


----------



## deggial

I'm waiting for my online football team to score against a much lower ranked one. Come on! The opposition is using a defender as a striker, ffs! 

Tristan, you need to call your bank asap.


----------



## Kieran

Trying to get out of doing some work for the missus...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I am currently moping... and am hungry... I'm in one of my anxious fits again.


----------



## Kieran

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I am currently moping... and am hungry... I'm in one of my anxious fits again.


The two are related - exercise! walk fast or jog or go outdoors and mooch around the block. Move! seriously, it'll shift that tension a bit....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kieran said:


> The two are related - exercise! walk fast or jog or go outdoors and mooch around the block. Move! seriously, it'll shift that tension a bit....


Yes, eating right now would be a nice thing, I'll do a tad bit of walking to get to the diner, also planning to go to the school of music tonight.

That will not cure my moping though, my anxiety...


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Just looked at my checking statement and I have a mystery purchase...since when did I spend $40 at a Chinese restaurant in Maryland?


I didn't think you'd mind. Sorry.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *Yes, eating right now would be a nice thing*, I'll do a tad bit of walking to get to the diner, also planning to go to the school of music tonight.
> 
> That will not cure my moping though, my anxiety...


Anything outside your door?


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Nah, he means B.C.! But you know, the Romans....


I could fear the worst, that a number's been misplaced. 8000? Don't eat it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Anything outside your door?


My RA gave me some candy last night, using a bag that she tagged to the door.

But yes, you could say my moping (and drowning in my own self-pity) is very much related to the angst of last year. My 3rd year of angst here I go! -_-


----------



## Ingélou

Huilu, I had a lot of angst around the age of 20, and all I can say is that friends & time & life eventually cured it. But I think Kieran is so right about exercise - especially something like dancing, where there seems some point to it, and the music lifts your spirit. Also, fresh air. Will be thinking of you, anyway. Best wishes xx


----------



## jani

Interesting


----------



## Kopachris

Now that I got some work done on the IRC bot I've been working on, it's time to do some laundry.


----------



## Kieran

Recovering from a debilitating hangover. Joint aches, overworked liver, physical weakness, can't even fork a mug of tea into me gob. No sympathy from the missus! 

Gonna hit the hay seriously early tonight. Don't do what I done, okay!


----------



## mstar

Kieran said:


> Recovering from a debilitating hangover. Joint aches, overworked liver, physical weakness, can't even fork a mug of tea into me gob. No sympathy from the missus!
> 
> Gonna hit the hay seriously early tonight. Don't do what I done, okay!


Poor Keiran. I am in drama club now, and we're doing A Midsummer Night's Dream in an Irrrrish accent!!! Just for the record there.


----------



## Kieran

mstar said:


> Poor Keiran. I am in drama club now, and we're doing A Midsummer Night's Dream in an Irrrrish accent!!! Just for the record there.


I think it's actually a man-flu, which is very dangerous. 

Ah, Shakespeare, begorrah! Bear in mind that Americans in film have an atrocious record in portraying the Irish and getting the accent right, and all - but it sounds unusual and funny!


----------



## Ravndal

Bach:

Partita No 6
Toccata in D minor
Keyboard Concerto No 7

Glenn Gould


----------



## mstar

Kieran said:


> I think it's actually a man-flu, which is very dangerous.
> 
> Ah, Shakespeare, begorrah! Bear in mind that Americans in film have an atrocious record in portraying the Irish and getting the accent right, and all - but it sounds unusual and funny!


Apparently last year was in Scottish accents, and they actually got complaints!!! 

Feel better, though!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Putting heavy socks and boots on, to go into the wild.


----------



## Cheyenne

I was playing the demo of Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies. It made me feel a boyish excitement that I haven't felt for a long time: I suppose that's what happens when you generally dig 'old' stuff. Man that was great. I can't wait! And how long I've been waiting to say _that_!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> I think it's actually a man-flu, which is very dangerous.
> 
> Ah, Shakespeare, begorrah! Bear in mind that Americans in film have *an atrocious record in portraying the Irish and getting the accent right*, and all - but it sounds unusual and funny!


Amen. A prep of six tallboys of the black stuff is needed, and even then there's no guarantee.


----------



## Sonata

Organizing ideas for Christmas presents this year. My husband and I are both pretty much obsessed with New Age style solo piano music and as such, almost half of our recipient list will be receiving such albums. The fun part? *rubs hands together gleefully* Three of the albums I am ordering from Amazon and they have the "auto-rip" feature, which means when I order them I automatically get a digital download copy for me!


----------



## EricABQ

Sonata said:


> hands together gleefully* Three of the albums I am ordering from Amazon and they have the "auto-rip" feature, which means when I order them I automatically get a digital download copy for me!


That autorip can be a great deal. The complete Scriabin piano set from Maria Lettberg has it, so I have an unopened set of the CDs that I can use as a gift should the opportunity ever arise.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My 8AM class this morning was cancelled, so I've been doing a little bit of homework and studying. I have a Musical Form Midterm today, where I have to analyze music for phrasing, hypermeter, periods, sentences, etc. But now I have to go to my 9:30 AM Dostoevsky class...


----------



## Blancrocher

I just read an interesting, short, and somewhat discouraging article by the Nobel-Prize winning physicist Steven Weinberg about "what we do and don't know" about physics:

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2013/nov/07/physics-what-we-do-and-dont-know/

The gist is that we've gotten very good at measuring things but have little idea of what it is we're measuring.


----------



## Taggart

Much like an old chestnut (slightly updated):

Heisenberg and Schrödinger get pulled over for speeding.
The cop asks Heisenberg "Do you know how fast you were going?"
Heisenberg replies, "No, but we know exactly where we are!"
The officer looks at him confused and says "you were going 108 miles per hour!"
Heisenberg throws his arms up and cries, "Great! Now we're lost!"
The officer looks over the car and asks Schrödinger if the two men have anything in the trunk.
"A cat," Schrödinger replies.
The cop opens the trunk and yells "Hey! This cat is dead."
Schrödinger angrily replies, "Well he is now."

Wittgenstein put it another way - "the limits of my language are the limits of my world"". The language of physics is maths and Gödel proved that "For any formal effectively generated theory T including basic arithmetical truths and also certain truths about formal provability, if T includes a statement of its own consistency then T is inconsistent." So basically, we are stuck.


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> Wittgenstein put it another way - "the limits of my language are the limits of my world"". The language of physics is maths and Gödel proved that "For any formal effectively generated theory T including basic arithmetical truths and also certain truths about formal provability, if T includes a statement of its own consistency then T is inconsistent." So basically, we are stuck.


Well then, I suppose all we can do is laugh:






Take _that_, Wittgenstein!


----------



## aleazk

Pretty cool: International Space Station Tour






I watched the full video!.


----------



## clavichorder

Jamming out to Beethoven's 2nd piano sonata.


----------



## Sonata

Eating a chicken fajita while listenign to some Haydn. Then a warm bath and bed....to make up for the lack of sleep last night. 1.5 hours.


----------



## Weston

Wondering why I found a paperback in the freezer.


----------



## Valkhafar

^Cold reading, perhaps?


----------



## Blancrocher

Weston said:


> Wondering why I found a paperback in the freezer.


In the old days they would burn books they didn't like. This just goes to show how far we've come.


----------



## Weston

Ah! - I remember now. It has a sticky price tag I was trying to peel off without marring the surface. I thought the cold would break down the glue. It's room temperature again now though.


----------



## clavichorder

Working on a Cultural Anthropology assignment, somewhat last minute.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> Ah! - I remember now. It has a sticky price tag I was trying to peel off without marring the surface. I thought the cold would break down the glue. It's room temperature again now though.


That's a disappointingly mundane explanation. Can't you think up something that makes up for its lack of truth value with humor?


----------



## Ravndal

Just got home from a concert. A student from my conservatory played rachmaninoff's third piano concerto with the local amateur orchestra. Quite good..


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently yearning to have someone always there to talk about thing(s) _I_ want to talk about this very moment... but instead, nobody suitable for what I want to talk about is available to me, and so I smolder inside... this is the kind of isolation I suffer from nowadays...

There's only one solution...


----------



## Cheyenne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There's only one solution...


One solution..? Colour me curious.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 27462


Just back from a nice walk with dog. The colors of the forest are beautiful atm. Now having a beer with my missus.
Autumn is my absolute favourite season, and Prokofiev doesn't really work as background music. Well, that's what i've just been told.....

Cheers,

Jos


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Roger Federer's unreal estate.

http://realestalker.blogspot.ca/2013/10/roger-federer-going-modern-in-herrliberg.html


----------



## Sonata

clavichorder said:


> Working on a Cultural Anthropology assignment, somewhat last minute.


Cultural anthropology fascinates me.

as for my present tasks: cleaning the kitchen and catching up here. Don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight


----------



## mstar

Cambyses! I have a world civ test next period, and God knows I need prayer.... Augh. What ancient civilization was located wheree present-day Iran is? I know Assyria is Iraq....


----------



## Winterreisender

mstar said:


> Cambyses! I have a world civ test next period, and God knows I need prayer.... Augh. What ancient civilization was located wheree present-day Iran is? I know Assyria is Iraq....


The Achaemenid Empire (or Persian Empire) was centered around Iran. Cambyses was the second king of this empire, who brought Egypt under Persian rule (as Herodotus delightfully narrates in Books 3 of his Histories).


----------



## Kopachris

mstar said:


> Cambyses! I have a world civ test next period, and God knows I need prayer.... Augh. What ancient civilization was located wheree present-day Iran is? I know Assyria is Iraq....


Isn't it Babylon? _Why don't we have a strikethrough BBCode tag?_
Oh, it's Persia.

Also feeling inadequate; haven't done anything musically for almost a year now. Last time I touched Finale was on 4 Nov 2012.


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> Cambyses! I have a world civ test next period, and God knows I need prayer.... Augh. What ancient civilization was located wheree present-day Iran is? I know Assyria is Iraq....


By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered Zion.


----------



## Winterreisender

Babylon is actually in modern Iraq. Babylon had a prominent empire in its own right but it was brought under Achaemenid control by Cyrus the Great in the 6th century BC.


----------



## DrKilroy

A little tidying-up of my MP3 player... Its memory is only 1GB, so I have to choose carefully what I want to have there. I rarely listen to Gershwin nowadays, so I am going to replace it with some Sibelius. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## cwarchc

wrong post.............................


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oh, my. Right now I'm thinking about a post on Facebook from a friend who is a new Christian and very black and white in his beliefs. He's insisting that I open my door to trick-or-treaters and say, "Happy Reformation Day." 

Fortunately, tonight will be somewhat inclement, so I don't anticipate as many of the costumed moppets, and I won't have the moral dilemma of ignoring my friend's admonition. 

I'm sure next year my friend will have settled down and will recognize this night as a time for kids to have fun and leave it at that.


----------



## mstar

Thanks for the info! I ended up with 100% on the test, so all is good. As for Cambyses, I had to write his name everywhere so I wouldn't forget him altogether.... My friend thought he was a city. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've just spent the past hour writing my outline for tomorrow's Sunday School lesson on the third chapter of Colossians. Now that it's printed out, I'm thinking, I don't want to look at a five-page outline. If I'm too bored to read my own outline, that doesn't bode well for tomorrow.


----------



## mstar

Manxfeeder said:


> I've just spent the past hour writing my outline for tomorrow's Sunday School lesson on the third chapter of Colossians. Now that it's printed out, I'm thinking, I don't want to look at a five-page outline. If I'm too bored to read my own outline, that doesn't bode well for tomorrow.


My fellow Sunday School teacher,

I wing it every time. Seriously, I teach at two different places, and at both, I don't look at the lesson until about a day before, if at all before the event. So I say "spontaneous." 
And it works every time.


----------



## jani

Just bought a Led Zeppelin album, since it had the songs Stairway to heaven,Kashmir and The immigrant song on the same album i couldn't resist.


----------



## mstar

jani said:


> Just bought a Led Zeppelin album, since it had the songs Stairway to heaven,Kashmir and The immigrant song on the same album i couldn't resist.


My friend has a crazy obsession with Led Zeppelin, so when he made a documentary on them and their music for a competition, the whole class got a full history course on then.


----------



## jani

mstar said:


> My friend has a crazy obsession with Led Zeppelin, so when he made a documentary on them and their music for a competition, the whole class got a full history course on then.


I made my GF watch Immortal Beloved last saturday, i know its partly fictional but at least she got "small history course" about the greatest composer ever.


----------



## mstar

jani said:


> I made my GF watch Immortal Beloved last saturday, i know its partly fictional but at least she got "small history course" about the greatest composer ever.


Hmm, I tend to stay away from films/movies about composers. After watching a few, including one in German, I just couldn't take anymore fantasy! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that Downton Abbey will be back for a 5th season. 

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/11/10/downton-abbey-renewed-fifth-season/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Hmm, I tend to stay away from films/movies about composers. After watching a few, including one in German, I just couldn't take anymore fantasy! :lol:


Trust me, you can take a lot more fantasy. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> My fellow Sunday School teacher,
> 
> I wing it every time. Seriously, I teach at two different places, and at both, I don't look at the lesson until about a day before, if at all before the event. So I say "spontaneous."
> And it works every time.


The horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Working on 2 papers, and emailing a paper proposal to another teacher. Curious?

One paper is musical analysis of a Schubert symphony movement strain. The other is a Review for a concert I performed in/watched this past Friday. The third (the proposal) will be a paper to do with Dostoevsky's the Idiot, still trying to figure out what will be the specific topic about it.


----------



## Sonata

Kiddos bedtime routine. Hoping to get some piano time in tonight if I'm not too tired. I haven't played since my piano lesson ended at noon on Saturday!


----------



## mstar

GOT MY PIANO TUNED. Was a priority on my Christmas list. 

"This lantern doth the horned moon present; myself the man in the moon, do seem to be.... All that I have to say, is to tell you that this lantern is the moon,I the man in the moon; this thornbush, my thornbush. This dog, my dog." 
...Can anyone explain to me why the moon has horns? :lol: Shakespeare....


----------



## Ingélou

You are teasing us, I expect. The crescent moon has visible horns. But do you know the story of why the man in the moon has a thornbush? It's a medieval folk legend - he was punished for gathering sticks on a Sunday, i.e. working, by being flung into the sky. Obviously a good way to explain the craters on the moon's surface... 

I love these pieces of folklore in Shakespeare. Another one is the mad Ophelia's complaint, 'They say the owl was a baker's daughter.' This is a legend about Christ disguised as a beggar and asking the baker's daughter for some bread; she refused and was turned into an owl as a punishment. Ophelia's speech is rather poignant - it's as if through her madness, she glimpses the fact that she is no longer the person she was.


----------



## Vaneyes

Me reading something our budding pianists at TC should take note of.

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatche...rt-pianist-laia-martin-trial-noisy-practicing


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Me reading something our budding pianists at TC should take note of.
> 
> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatche...rt-pianist-laia-martin-trial-noisy-practicing


Why she would practice 8 hours a day and never get better or go anywhere, I don't know. I'm not saying this is nonsense, but... *cough*


----------



## Flamme

Contemplating...Think my head will explode. Or implode.


----------



## Cheyenne

I too have a habit of spending quite some time abstractly contemplating, and so I am now. It was Hazlitt's favorite pastime :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

I dont know what is your food for the thought but i think about practical every day things...I have some moments when my mind wanders into higher spheres, but its mostly in my dreams...


----------



## Taggart

Cheyenne said:


> I too have a habit of spending quite some time abstractly contemplating, and so I am now. It was Hazlitt's favorite pastime :tiphat:


Sometimes I sits and thinks, and sometimes I just sits...


----------



## Flamme

Made mEself some tea, preparing for sleep...


----------



## mstar

Thinking about translations....

Stravinsky once wrote: 
"No, 1812 es algo cursi y … pompier, como dicen los franceses. Pero Casse-Noisette, Eugenio Onegin, La dame de pique y algunos trozos de sus sinfonías son de una belleza rítmica incomparable. ¿Se ha fijado usted en la orquestación tan delicada y tan original de Casse-Noisette? Estimo que la crítica ha sido injusta para con Chaikovsky; la admiración que sentían por él personas de mal gusto ha perjudicado mucho a su reputación entre los críticos. _Chaikovsky es muy fácil y por esto se le ha considerado vulgar. _En realidad, es el más ruso entre los músicos de mi país."

In a terribly odd and quirky translation to English, we see that the translator says: 
"No, 1812 is rather hackneyed… pompier, as the French would say. But Nutcracker, Eugene Onegin, The Queen of Spades, and sections of some of his symphonies are of incomparable rhythmic beauty. Have you noticed the orchestration, so delicate and so original, in Nutcracker? I think criticism has been unfair regarding Tchaikovsky: the admiration that persons of bad taste felt for his work has harmed his reputation among critics.* Tchaikovsky is very easy, and for this reason he has been considered common. *In reality, he is the most Russian composer of all the musicians of my country."

One statement (italics in the Spanish original) makes sense until one trnaslates it to English (in bold). Then it really means somehting different! :lol:

Furthermore, why use "hackneyed," a word harldly used anymore?

*I think I'd rather read originals. They generally make more sense. *

Quotes from Tchaikovsky Research website, and its old forum I lurk so secretively.


----------



## samurai

Listening to the adagio from *Bruckner 5;* my fellow TC members had it right when they cited this as one of the greatest slow movements ever. It is quite simply a gorgeous and spiritually moving piece of music! :angel:


----------



## mstar

Going to a concert today, right now sitting at my piano, stalling work, holding down the damper pedal, and playing weird intervals with the hand that isn't typing.


----------



## Jos

Final stages of preparing sundaydinner: a classic roast (rosemary, garlic and honey; how classic can one get...) with patatoes and vegs.
And tonight, better half out to a movie, children in bed early, I'm getting out the solderingiron to fix a new cable to my turntable!
Haven't played a vinyl at all this week. Streaming digital is nice but I miss the physical aspect of playing records.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Flamme

mstar said:


> Going to a concert today, right now sitting at my piano, stalling work, holding down the damper pedal, and playing weird intervals with the hand that isn't typing.


For idiots and ''swagsters'' and they are not jus' teenagers, sadly your life may look ''boring'' but they cannot see how interesting and rich it really is...God save us from dumbing down and shallowness of this modern society


----------



## Vaneyes

Freedom of the press, except within the press. :lol:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/18/w...lished-bloomberg-article-is-suspended.html?hp


----------



## jani

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...nk=8&con=the-psychology-of-loving-heavy-metal

Hmm... What if you listen to many genres?

So according to that article if you listen to metal you have a low self-esteem.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

samurai said:


> Listening to the adagio from *Bruckner 5;* my fellow TC members had it right when they cited this as one of the greatest slow movements ever. It is quite simply a gorgeous and spiritually moving piece of music! :angel:


Is that so? My university's top symphony is doing that symphony in early March of next year. I won't be performing it, but I'll be sure to hear it performed.


----------



## mstar

Mr. Armstrong changes the repertoire for the concert slightly, to be: 
-*Schumann Fantasie in C* in all its G7 chord glory, 
-*Beethoven Piano Sonata Op. 10 No. 2*, which I was about to play but then chose No. 5 over it! Both beautiful, though. Played to perfection today! 
-Intermission: *Fauré Impromptu for Harp* played by Alix Raspé, very spontaneous, 
-Back to the program, * Liszt Vallée d'Obermann*. One can hear Liszt weeping through the chords;'I was listening and thinking, "who is this composer, who is this man?" The whole thing was too disturbingly painful for tears - at one point, the pianist turned the page with such vigor it almost tore; we could hear it from the loft. ...I would certainly not like to hear that beautifully disturbing, as only can describe it, work for perhaps a long time yet. 
-*Liszt Ballad No. 2* ended the program for the night, a wonderful performance.

And here I am attempting in such vain not to be heavy-hearted and simply disturbed after the Vallée d'Obermann.


----------



## Flamme

Having an apple and drinking coffee, its late and maybe it doesnt go well together but results i will see in the morning when i wake up In a few minutes the Dead will walk on my screen, so i will say Good Night


----------



## jani

It's 2:27 am, and i heard it the opening, it sounded so familiar, so great " What could it be?" i asked from myself.
Then for my enjoyment i figured it out, the TV channel was showing news while having Beethovens violin concerto playing on the background.


----------



## Flamme

Woke up, vacuumed my house, shook my bedding, cleaned everything i could reach lol...Ah the smell of freshness...Now, shaving...


----------



## belfastboy

Enjoying a very cold Guinness!


----------



## mstar

jani said:


> It's 2:27 am, and i heard it the opening, it sounded so familiar, so great " What could it be?" i asked from myself.
> Then for my enjoyment i figured it out, the TV channel was showing news while having Beethovens violin concerto playing on the background.


:lol: Imagine Petroesjka in its place....


----------



## Kieran

Having a cappuccino in Butlers, and near the end of it. Energy for the book shops and Tower Records. Then home. One last slurp then I put the headphones on - #25 - and mosey...


----------



## Cheyenne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is that so? My university's top symphony is doing that symphony in early March of next year. I won't be performing it, but I'll be sure to hear it performed.


Great! Its finale is mesmerizing.


----------



## Flamme

Day goes slow and skies are gloomy, but i sense days like this







are coming.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Just thinking how cruel/ unfair/ unfavorable (can't find a good word for it....) is the life: at least for me!   :scold:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Procrastinating on going to my music school... cuz I know today I'm gonna be so busy I won't even have time for a proper Dinner...  It'll be a 10AM-10PM kind of day, can't even leave the performing arts center for dinner. I guess I should bring a meal bar with me then...


----------



## Flamme

Il_Penseroso said:


> Just thinking how cruel/ unfair/ unfavorable (can't find a good word for it....) is the life: at least for me!


Life is sometimes a solid road but sometimes a wild river you just cant save all the things you carry, except yourself... I also expect respect and good will from the world if i give it but it simply doesnt work like that, unfortunately More and more i walk this Path and learn about people im happy i get like 50 % of what i dreamt of...


----------



## mstar

After taking four tests in the past two days, I'm having a muffin, which is surprisingly energizing. 

Anyway, people seem to have their own personal "TC Dynastic Cycles" when it comes to posting!! :lol: A few months ago I was posting as often as Flamme now, but lately, I've been less and less involved with TC altogether....  

Thanksgiving break, though, get ready for a list of Liszt....


----------



## DrKilroy

Somebody is messing with thread titles again... 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Taggart

Thanks. Sorted - I hope. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that *Alex Rodriguez* walks, and it's off season. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/i...hearing-calls-process-farce-article-1.1523436


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Having a cappuccino in Butlers, and near the end of it. Energy for the book shops and Tower Records. Then home. One last slurp then I put the headphones on - #25 - and mosey...


Tower's still doing well there?


----------



## Tristan

Wasting my time in an "argument" with someone who thinks that because I don't listen to obscure rock music from the latter half of the 20th century, my music tastes are "inferior".  How do I get myself sucked into these things...?


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> Tower's still doing well there?


Yeah, we have two of them in Dublin, one of them quite large with an excellent classical section. Not sure how good the classical section is in the one over Eason's in O'Connell Street...


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Wasting my time in an "argument" with someone who thinks that because I don't listen to obscure rock music from the latter half of the 20th century, my music tastes are "inferior".  How do I get myself sucked into these things...?


Get a punching bag. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Yeah, we have two of them in Dublin, one of them quite large with an excellent classical section. Not sure how good the classical section is in the one over Eason's in O'Connell Street...


Japan, Mexico, Ireland brick 'n mortars still operating.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_Records


----------



## EricABQ

Right now I'm thinking that next week's 4 day weekend can't come soon enough.


----------



## mstar

DrKilroy said:


> Somebody is messing with thread titles again...
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Ah, I guess I wasn't reasing enough thread titles to notice this one. 

Yed, I suppose not.


----------



## Flamme

Having my breakfast, then im off to the bike ride by the lake with my sister...Weather is ''murky'' but...


----------



## mstar

In study, listening to... something. I'm trying to decide.


----------



## Cheyenne

Waaah, these last two comments - it's like I'm on Facebook.


----------



## Flamme

You say that like its a bad thing!


----------



## mstar

Cheyenne said:


> Waaah, these last two comments - it's like I'm on Facebook.


Nah, mine was music-related. 

I ended up listening to Rachmaninov's Moments Musicaux, a few of them, and some Tchaikovsky after that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about the pink suit.

"No, I'm going to leave these clothes on. I want them to see what *they* have done."

Interesting comment. Who's "*they*", beside Lee Harvey Oswald?

Maybe the same involved in the MLK and RFK "robot killings".

Anyone up for a "The Manchurian Candidate" viewing, on the eve of the 50th anniversary of the JFK assassination?

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/21/us/jacqueline-kennedy-pink-suit/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Sonata

Oh, I suppose I'm apparently up to a bit of insomnia.....


----------



## samurai

I am currently in mourning--along with my brother, Manxfeeder--for the loss of his wonderful pet.


----------



## jani

samurai said:


> I am currently in mourning--along with my brother, Manxfeeder--for the loss of his wonderful pet.


You are brothers, that's cool.

I wish that i would have a brother with whom i could talk&enjoy about classical music.


----------



## Flamme

Having brother or sister doesnt mean you have an like minded individual to talk, you can be worlds apart...My sister doesnt like classical music


----------



## Weston

I am currently in profound shock that the news media (in the US) is having all day coverage with_ historians _discussing events I remember clearly.


----------



## samurai

Weston said:


> I am currently in profound shock that the news media (in the US) is having all day coverage with_ historians _discussing events I remember clearly.


Why are you in shock?


----------



## samurai

jani said:


> You are brothers, that's cool.
> 
> I wish that i would have a brother with whom i could talk&enjoy about classical music.


This is meant in a metaphorical--rather than any biological--sense.


----------



## Taggart

Weston said:


> I am currently in profound shock that the news media (in the US) is having all day coverage with_ historians _discussing events I remember clearly.


Why, because they're getting it wrong? It's surprising how things you remember so clearly suddenly have become history. Over the next few years we're going to have a number of 50 year anniversaries - Tonkin, Robert Kennedy, Malcolm X, Martin Luther King, Tet, My Lai, first man on the moon, Woodstock, Kent State - and that's just the American ones. You'd better get used to it, otherwise you'll remain in profound shock.


----------



## Ingélou

Weston said:


> I am currently in profound shock that the news media (in the US) is having all day coverage with_ historians _discussing events I remember clearly.


I know just what you mean. I remember Taggart & I going to museums of country life etc and seeing rooms set up like the ones we remembered from the 1950s - carpet sweepers - patterned glass-bowl lampshades - kitchens with dolly-tubs, wicker baskets, oxo tins and so on. It made me realise - I was born in 'the olden days'!


----------



## Jos

Ingélou said:


> It made me realise - I was born in 'the olden days'!


Oh dear, I have that too. So it gets worse then...? 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

About what I am doing right now : comparing Gould 82 Goldberg to Perahia's rendition of this work.
Youtube is great for these kind of listeningsessions

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Taggart

Jos said:


> Oh dear, I have that too. So it gets worse then...?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Worse? We're coming up (next year to) the sixtieth anniversary of Dien Bien Phu! Actually it gets better, the bigger the number of the anniversary you can remember, the better it is! Trouble is after that you start to forget.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, 'Once at Kennedy's Side, Now at One Another's'.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/22/u...now-at-one-anothers.html?pagewanted=1&_r=0&hp


----------



## Ingélou

I've just come on to the site after a lovely, lovely morning playing my fiddle and writing down the folk tunes (reels, jigs, strathspeys) that I can play without dots. A bit of jiggery pokery at the end, searching round my memory, but 81 - can play more or less continuously & without repeats for an hour and a half! Wey-hey-hey, fiddles forever! 

And in the morning post, the duplicate fiddle book with piano chords arrived, so Taggart & I will be happy for weeks trying out duets together. :angel: Fabulous...


----------



## aleazk

Really crazy, the other airplane is displaced like if it were a toy... of several tons of weight!:


----------



## Flamme

After a whole day of duties i n a city, finishing my pizza, drinking beer out of the can and listening to some Mahler... What more can a man wish for...


----------



## EricABQ

Watching it snow. 

High temp prediction for today is only 27f. Pretty uncommon for the high temp to be below the freezing level here.


----------



## Flamme

Here it rains and its dark and humid but that didnt stop me from taking a ride by the lake through the fog


----------



## Weston

Lamenting that my Rhapsody streaming account is disabled due to a fire at one of their server locations. I hope no one was hurt and I wish them well in their recovery.


----------



## Jos

Sitting on the couch, watching an 8 week young puppy-boxerdog exploring our house, us, and getting to know our older boxer.
It looks like they get along right from the start. 
Pictures in the pet-thread soon !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Flamme

Right Meow?
Eating musli, watching the pictures from last night's party and listening to Johannes Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Mariss Jansons - Genia Kühmeier - Gerald Finley - Netherlands Radio Choir (21.9.2012)


----------



## Blancrocher

Flamme said:


> Right Meow?
> Eating musli, watching the pictures from last night's party and listening to Johannes Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Mariss Jansons - Genia Kühmeier - Gerald Finley - Netherlands Radio Choir (21.9.2012)


I was about to "like" this post, but I realized just in time it's not in "Current Listening."

...

...

*Edit* Well, in hindsight I think it might be alright to give it to you anyways.


----------



## Ingélou

I am discovering blue print. This will be Ingélou's Blue Period, the 'Ingeblue'.


----------



## Mesa

Watching this video of one of my favourite producers from many years ago, an idol of sorts for his production skills and entrepreneurship:





Now, my head is floating in a strange manner, knowing that i was one hundred percent dedicated to this kind of music, to the point of me choosing an academic career in music technology of which i am in my fifth full time year.

That was when i was about 15, it turned my entire life to it's will and i was obsessed with making it, buying it and revelling in it. I've been in to playing instruments for about 3 years, and with recent technical breakthroughs and levels of absolute dedication, it is becoming apparent that i may indeed have a career, however shortlived, in music and a long-term set of sound design and production skills afterwards.

Now, i'm enjoying it as i recognise everyone of these tracks inside out, most of which i used to play on vinyl (snobby teenager, but Jeffer and My Moon My Man still sound marvellous). The thing is, the man receives what i deem to be unacceptable applause on the fact that he has done nothing but push the EQ knobs to and fro a touch for over thirty seconds, the record continues, and there is the introduction of a hi-hat groove and nothing more, and the crowd goes EFFING MENTAL.

I've was largely pre-occupied with dance music for about 4 years, and i've been more interested in every other kind of (largely western) music for just 3 in comparison.

Something awfully odd looking about these people, the synthesis of some macabre sort of Plastic Exploding Hollyoaks Manhattan Project. Still, when my musical drive dies on it's **** i know that these days i could so easily point, click, twiddle knob, abuse free alcohol facilities, cash cheque.

To those who read this far, i salute you and hope you too join me in a salute to those dearly beloved that we lost reading it,

Your friendly neighbourhood Mesa.


----------



## Flamme

Went to do a haircut, bought my mum some speakers...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

For some unknown reason I got up at 3.30 AM today. Right now it is 5.36 AM, and I am drinking my third coffee, listening to Fischer-Dieskau's vocalising and watching the first snow fall. A very nice way to start the day before running out into another day filled with belated trucks and pesky customers. 

Also, a certain TC member who has been away for a long time and who I kind of missed, seems to have made a comeback, and that is good news as well.


----------



## Flamme

Snowning here too, went to change lenses on my glasses, decided to took more quality and expensive lens, i move a lot and all sorts of dirt and scratches appear...


----------



## EricABQ

Eating a pizza, drinking a pleasantly tasty inexpensive Valpolicella, and easing into my five day break from work.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

11 a.m. here. Sitting at my apartment balcony, looking at mountains in the distance and listening to Handel's Messiah...


----------



## Tristan

Been searching online for a book I liked as a kid and I finally found it:

http://www.amazon.com/So-Many-Dynamos-Other-Palindromes/dp/0374469059

A book on palindromes called "So Many Dynamos!" I had this one, a book on paradoxes, one of oxymorons, and one with brain teasers. I probably still have them all somewhere...


----------



## Flamme

Woke up early, feeling like







:lol: D
Drinking coffeee


----------



## Taggart

Flamme said:


> Woke up early, feeling like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: D
> Drinking coffeee


Looks like you've already had too much caffeine.


----------



## Flamme

Nope, user Taggart i drink one or two coffees at most.


----------



## jani

I know its serious but you have to admit that its slightly funny that tough looking guy like that is scared of puppies.


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> Eating a pizza, drinking a pleasantly tasty inexpensive Valpolicella, and easing into my five day break from work.


My 5 hours of break from work may just be the time I get to go to sleep. Odd having a vacation, though, so I've learned quite a few pages of new music in the past two days. I am living off of music, too much time off! :lol:


----------



## mstar

jani said:


> I know its serious but you have to admit that its slightly funny that tough looking guy like that is scared of puppies.


His mind interprets the puppy as such a threat to him both mentally and perhaps even physically that it is such a terrible experience for him! And the poor dog is definitely picking up the chemical/etc. signals from the man, and is probably frightened as well....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got another paper to write! I think I'll do my Glazunov Symphony no. 4 paper today, see how far I get. It needs to be 5-7 pages.


----------



## Novelette

Scoping out some interesting concerts in February and March that I'd like to attend.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching college football, wha' else.


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Watching college football, wha' else.


Vaneyes, did you start that college football thread?

 I don't know why, but an image of Wagner playing NFL football just popped into my head.... :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

Going through my iPod listening to sad Tom Waits songs and drinking more than I should.


----------



## Novelette

Heading over to my favorite coffee shop: iPod and book in hand. Then taking a long walk.

It's been a long time since I last had this kind of free time, especially when it's so lovely outside.


----------



## Flamme

Eating pizza, listening to some Satie, with falling internet connection grrr, thinking about how helping the world is totally unappreciated.


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Eating pizza, listening to some Satie, with falling internet connection grrr, thinking about how helping the world is totally unappreciated.


Eating pizza - listening to Satie - helping the world ...
I'm there with 'ya, Flamme!


----------



## Flamme

Im a romantic fool i know in the same time Virgo in horoscope and we just love to help ''the weak'' till get strong and not only totally forget about us but spit on everything we have ever done for them...


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Im a romantic fool i know in the same time Virgo in horoscope and we just love to help ''the weak'' till get strong and not only totally forget about us but spit on everything we have ever done for them...


I know, Sugar Pie, I know...
Cue: left hand G (pedal sustain..), right hand B-F# ...


----------



## Weston

I too am having internet connection problems. I'm watching my Internet Genie software that came with my router telling me," Internet Connected . . . Internet Disconnected . . . Internet Connected . . . Internet Disconnected . . . 

What the --?


----------



## mstar

Internet is fine. Listening to Liszt. Can't practice piano. Everything goes blurry. Tired. Too much piano. Too much Liszt. Couldn't sleep. Woke up thought I had lost and couldn't find Liszt. Thought 03:40 was time to get up. Too tired, too much piano. Too much Liszt.


----------



## Flamme

Piano has that deep and heavy melancholic sound i dont like sometimes


----------



## Flamme

TalkingHead said:


> I know, Sugar Pie, I know...
> Cue: left hand G (pedal sustain..), right hand B-F# ...


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=left hand path I go right


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about Elan & Diane.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-note-battle-played-Twitter-ended-slap.html


----------



## mstar

Flamme said:


> Piano has that deep and heavy melancholic sound i dont like sometimes


Do you play an instrument?


----------



## cwarchc

Having a hiatus in my classical journey, Jazz appears to be taking the forefront in my listening choices recently
Saying that Takemitsu is spinning away on the cd as I write this


----------



## Flamme

mstar said:


> Do you play an instrument?


No i used to play a bass guitar with my buddies but that was ages ago and more messing around in studio then serious playing...


----------



## Vaneyes

FTI, Annie Lennox's london property is for sale.

http://realestalker.blogspot.ca/2013/11/annie-lennox-lists-in-london.html


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> FTI, Annie Lennox's london property is for sale.
> 
> http://realestalker.blogspot.ca/2013/11/annie-lennox-lists-in-london.html


Wouldn't buy it for 1,000,000. :lol:


----------



## Kieran

Am fiddling around with a great website I discovered: dafont.com.

Wondering if I can un-download fonts if I don't like, and generally amusing myself among this treasure trove of fonts! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> Am fiddling around with a great website I discovered: dafont.com.
> 
> Wondering if I can un-download fonts if I don't like, and generally amusing myself among this treasure trove of fonts! :tiphat:


Of course you can. Depends on your OS. On windows 7, if you've actually installed a font, you can got the control panel, fonts, find it and then delete it through the right click menu. You can then get rid of it from your downloads as well.

One the quick ways to test fonts is to have some standard text - a couple of paragraphs or so to see how it looks at different sizes. Print it out and then compare it with fonts you *really* like. Mark you, we have some that are mainly used for fun like Klingon and Vulcan and one or two of the Gaelic scripts - if you've ever seen pre-1948 Irish you'll know the sort of thing.


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> Of course you can. Depends on your OS. On windows 7, if you've actually installed a font, you can got the control panel, fonts, find it and then delete it through the right click menu. You can the get rid of it from your downloads as well.
> 
> One the quick ways to test fonts is to have some standard text - a couple of paragraphs or so to see how it looks at different sizes. Print it out and then compare it with fonts you *really* like. Mark you, we have some that are mainly used for fun like Klingon and Vulcan and one or two of the Gaelic scripts - if you've ever seen pre-1948 Irish you'll know the sort of thing.


Ah, you're a genius, brother! I just got rid of a few that I was annoyed at. The Klingon and retro ones I love, plus anything that smacks of a stamp on the side of an old wooden crate!


----------



## mstar

Lalalala Mephisto Valse by Liszt I just ended. Now it is Liebestraum by Liszt. Next I bet it something by Liszt. Two hours later, I just may be listening to Liszt. 
In four hours, I will probably be playing Liszt. In six hours, I might still be playing Liszt. Eight hours from now, I will probably be dreaming about histones, ancient Greece, and Liszt. 
In 1000000000000 years, I will probably still be playing Liszt. Or listening to Liszt. Or, you know, if I don't live that long, meeting Liszt. And then listening to Liszt. 
In the year 300 B.C.,I will probably be playing epic Liszt music while someone sings, well, we know. This _is_ Sparta.

Right now I am still listening to Liszt. What a surprise. Liszt.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of yet another small plane crash (why do people get on those things), and remarkable woman-survivor Melanie Coffee.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/01/us/alaska-plane-crash-hero-survivor/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Lalalala Mephisto Valse by Liszt I just ended. Now it is Liebestraum by Liszt. Next I bet it something by Liszt. Two hours later, I just may be listening to Liszt.
> In four hours, I will probably be playing Liszt. In six hours, I might still be playing Liszt. Eight hours from now, I will probably be dreaming about histones, ancient Greece, and Liszt.
> *In 1000000000000 years, I will probably still be playing Liszt.* Or listening to Liszt. Or, you know, if I don't live that long, meeting Liszt. And then listening to Liszt.
> In the year 300 B.C.,I will probably be playing epic Liszt music while someone sings, well, we know. This _is_ Sparta.
> 
> Right now I am still listening to Liszt. What a surprise. Liszt.


Probably not, but I'd bet you'll still be posting at TC.


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Probably not, but I'd bet you'll still be posting at TC.


Don't doubt it too much, Vaneyes  I just got some sort of "piano burn" from another improv session - improv in attempt to avoid working too much on the Liszt.... Six hours of the same piece on Wednesday, and I couldn't eat or sleep.... Got sick on Thanksgiving. I need to stay away from that piano, or else it'll consume all the time and the rest of my sanity. 

May God have mercy on my soul.


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Don't doubt it too much, Vaneyes  I just got some sort of "piano burn" from another improv session - improv in attempt to avoid working too much on the Liszt.... Six hours of the same piece on Wednesday, and I couldn't eat or sleep.... Got sick on Thanksgiving. I need to stay away from that piano, or else it'll consume all the time and the rest of my sanity.
> 
> May God have mercy on my soul.


Sounds like a job for Batman.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, 'Couple fined $3500 for negative review.'

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/02/tech/couple-fined-for-negative-review/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Reading, 'Couple fined $3500 for negative review.'
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/02/tech/couple-fined-for-negative-review/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


"Your acceptance of this sales contract prohibits you from taking any action that negatively impacts KlearGear.com."

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> "Your acceptance of this sales contract prohibits you from taking any action that negatively impacts KlearGear.com."
> 
> :lol:


Aww geez, just roll with the punches and improve your business.


----------



## Blancrocher

Attn Mods: If I have said anything in any way offensive to Deutsche Grammophon or Lang Lang in particular, I would like you to delete these messages before I'm sued. I haven't read the fine print yet, and fear I may have signed away my body and soul to DG at one time or another.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was just looking up some sources to use for my Glazunov paper, when I came across a very interesting book. It's in Russian, but it's a gigantic archive of speeches, letters, and other important written documents by him. I found a speech that he spoke about Beethoven in 1927 (centenary of Beethoven's death) and read through that, some very interesting things he said. He certainly liked Beethoven more than I do LOL! :lol: But anyhow, I then found a long memoir written by his daughter about the last years of his life, and a little bit about his character. Very interesting! A second witness to his own humor, he could be very quirky when he wrote letters (there are tons of examples of him signing himself as really weird things ). Further quotes of him talking about his bad mood when at the Conservatory in his later years, he admitted to being gloomy, hah! again hah!  And he said something about his concerts in Vienna in the early 1930s being cancelled because of Stravinsky. LOL again!

Overall, I found nothing to help me in my paper, but I still learned something new tonight!


----------



## EricABQ

Reading reaction to the World Cup draw.

I don't know much about international soccer, but I do know that being in a group with Germany, Portugal, and Ghana isn't the best news the U.S team could have received today. Yikes.


----------



## Ingélou

We're enjoying again the 1990s BBC 'Pride & Prejudice' with the young, divinely handsome Colin Firth as Mr Darcy - taking a bath - having a swim! I really wonder why Miss Austen didn't write these scenes into her novel..? :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching college football, while reading of a man buying a Tesla with Bitcoins.

http://money.cnn.com/2013/12/06/autos/tesla-bitcoin/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## mstar

Reading some fairy tales and about Hans Christian Andersen. No need to say more.


----------



## Flamme

Pumping iron a bit :lol:


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> Reading some fairy tales and about Hans Christian Andersen. No need to say more.


Sounds rather Grimm!


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching SEA @ SF.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Doing a Grant Proposal for my Junior English course...

I may submit it for real


----------



## Guest

Watching the Christmas Devotional of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, featuring the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Watching SEA @ SF.


It would have been nice for the hawks to get that win, but ultimately it probably won't matter. The niners needed it much more than Seattle did.


----------



## Vaneyes

NO seems to handling Carolina.

Thinking about the four consecutive years of State of Alabama BCS NC success. That string *must* be broken in '14.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> NO seems to handling Carolina.
> 
> Thinking about the four consecutive years of State of Alabama BCS NC success. That string *must* be broken in '14.


Not gonna happen. SEC will dominate again in the final BCS championship. As much of a Tide fan as I am, even I am yelling War Eagle!


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> Reading reaction to the World Cup draw.
> 
> I don't know much about international soccer, but I do know that being in a group with Germany, Portugal, and Ghana isn't the best news the U.S team could have received today. Yikes.


I've read a little on that also, and I'm very excited! Who knows, perhaps this year the U.S will have a Miracle on Grass  
At least they weren't in a group with Spain or Brazil....


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, 'A Ferrari fit for a child'.

http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20131111-for-70000-a-toy-testa-rossa


----------



## GreenMamba

Just finished watching To Be or Not To Be, the original with Jack Benny.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of a rescue in snowy Nevada. Don't fool with Mother Nature, people. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/10/us/winter-weather/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## jani

MY favorite guided meditation i have tried so far, it makes me feel great!

When you have extra 10 minutes i suggest to try it, even once and if it doesn't work don't do it again.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading the libretto to "Flying Dutchman" in anticipation to tonight's performance.


----------



## EricABQ

Reading about an ineresting case of "justice" out of Texas. It's an obvious fact that wealth in this country buys you a different form of justice than regular people get, but here's a case where a drunk driver gets away with killing four people, and it's literally because he comes from a wealthy family (link below.) Seriously, he avoided jail simply because a judge decided that because he was raised in a weathy family he can't be held responsible for his actions. Apparently it's called the "affluenza defense." I'll leave it to reader's imaginations to imagine the sentence a poor, black drunk driver who killed four people in Texas would receive.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/11/us/texas-teen-dwi-wreck/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## jani

Holysh*t she is good!


----------



## Taggart

EricABQ said:


> Reading about an interesting case of "justice" out of Texas. It's an obvious fact that wealth in this country buys you a different form of justice than regular people get, but here's a case where a drunk driver gets away with killing four people, and it's literally because he comes from a wealthy family (link below.) Seriously, he avoided jail simply because a judge decided that because he was raised in a weathy family he can't be held responsible for his actions. Apparently it's called the "affluenza defense."


Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose. Look at The Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll by Bob Dylan. At least the assailant got sixth months in jail, but the sentence was deferred to allow him to harvest his tobacco crop.


----------



## scratchgolf

EricABQ said:


> Reading about an ineresting case of "justice" out of Texas. It's an obvious fact that wealth in this country buys you a different form of justice than regular people get, but here's a case where a drunk driver gets away with killing four people, and it's literally because he comes from a wealthy family (link below.) Seriously, he avoided jail simply because a judge decided that because he was raised in a weathy family he can't be held responsible for his actions. Apparently it's called the "affluenza defense." I'll leave it to reader's imaginations to imagine the sentence a poor, black drunk driver who killed four people in Texas would receive.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/11/us/texas-teen-dwi-wreck/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


This disgusts me beyond belief. I'll just stop there because no good will come from my rant.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Studying for my Music History Listening Exam tomorrow! I have to name various neoclassical/avant-garde/post-modern pieces from Stravinsky to Part. Recognizing what the pieces are by ear will not be hard, but proper names I will have to study.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just now I finished writing another chapter in a new novel. It's Neo-Dostoevskian, a sort of response to his own philosophies, taking it all even a step farther, I hope.

So in the latest chapter, this guy takes a lady out to an Avant-Garde concert, and it's a test on the lady to see how much she can take it. I actually made it a pretty cool program, but she is duped into thinking it's something other than what it is. In the end, she admits that she did it only for his sake that she would listen to music she doesn't like, which is exactly what the guy was looking for a sign of, that she is self-sacrificial. Now he will put his next step into action into the next chapter... to put her ultimate sense of self-sacrifice to the test...


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, '*Johnny Orris, dead before dessert'*.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...es-death-claiming-sex-prize-article-1.1546939


----------



## Flamme

Listening to some beautiful music just came back from a ride through wet and foggy streets some droplets of cold rain or fog on my glasses but it was worthy


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, "Cantor Fitzgerald Settles 9/11 Suit Against American Airlines for $135 Million", and related material.

"American, which denied liability from the outset of the case, argued that it 'had no reasonable basis on which to foresee that a gang of suicidal terrorists, armed only with small knives, would take over a plane, pilot it themselves and transform it into a weapon of mass destruction.'" 



http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/18/n...les-9-11-lawsuit-for-135-million.html?hp&_r=0

Related:

http://edition.cnn.com/2002/US/05/17/bush.sept.11/


----------



## jani

Does anyone know what these shaped sunglasses are called?


----------



## aleazk

I'm listening this wonderful gamelan music:


----------



## mstar

I feel so 21st century musically, this is not usual for me!! :lol: I am sitting at my piano near to that CD I want to open under the Christmas tree, playing random chords on the upper half of the piano with my rh, and listening to the dissonance.... This could mean nothing but treble!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Practicing flute for a little bit, then gonna go watch the Ravens vs. Patriots game. For once, predictors are in favor of the Ravens! Let's see what happens...


----------



## mstar

Time for a new avatar! To see if I like it or not.... Perhaps to cliche on a classical music forum? 

Edit: Nevermind, I'll experiment with it for a few minutes....


----------



## Itullian

Laying on the couch listening to Bruckners 3rd symphony, eating a ham sammich.

Multi tasking


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Practicing flute for a little bit, then gonna go watch the Ravens vs. Patriots game. For once, predictors are in favor of the Ravens! Let's see what happens...


Poor Ravens!  The game was cursed, that's what I say! Even our amazing kicker missed a field goal! Everything just went terribly...


----------



## Weston

Too bad I don't really understand baseball. ^


----------



## Weston

Currently pondering how I can tell if my internet connection issues are something with my computer or with the service. I am suspicious I seem to get kicked off line more often during peak use hours and holidays. The trouble is, I don't want cables guys rummaging around in my house if I can help it.


----------



## EricABQ

Just got back from our Christmas eve tradition of late breakfast/early lunch at Little Anita's in Old Town and then browsing the shops. Well, the MIL and wife browse the shops, I sit on benches. But, traditions are traditions.

The grub:


----------



## Taggart

Weston said:


> Too bad I don't really understand baseball. ^


It's cricket for softies.


----------



## Flamme

Waiting for my friends to come, having a discreet house gathering xaxa


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Looking at prices for air tickets Minsk - Stockholm. I would really love to be able to visit Sweden next year.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listening to Raff's 1st symphony, cuz a friend of mine came to me online 1AM last night and told me to listen to it hehe.


----------



## scratchgolf

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Listening to Raff's 1st symphony, cuz a friend of mine came to me online 1AM last night and told me to listen to it hehe.


Is that your way of telling us to listen as well? Thank you for not waiting until 1am. I will comply promptly. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

scratchgolf said:


> Is that your way of telling us to listen as well? Thank you for not waiting until 1am. I will comply promptly. :tiphat:


Listen if you like, I recommend it! It's long, but I listened through the whole thing. A very expressive, happy symphony overall.


----------



## Novelette

Came to the realization that I actually have a weekend unburdened by any distractions, whereupon I am resolved to devote my weekend to nothing but the piano.


----------



## scratchgolf

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Listen if you like, I recommend it! It's long, but I listened through the whole thing. A very expressive, happy symphony overall.


I love it. Any renditions you prefer? I'll just Youtube it for the time being.


----------



## Weston

I haven't warmed up to Raff symphonies yet, neither like them nor dislike. They need more listens I guess.

Getting ready to bike the greenways to a friend's house -- about an hour and half away. I really enjoy that. It's a bit chilly, but I should warm up once I start pedaling. Since there is no traffic noise on the greenway, I can take some music with me! And maybe an audiobook. It depends on the mood.


----------



## Flamme

Water drinking, about things thinking


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Weston said:


> I haven't warmed up to Raff symphonies yet, neither like them nor dislike. They need more listens I guess.


Try the Winter Symphony (No. 11), especially fitting to listen in this season.  All the Season symphonies are very picturesque.


----------



## altom

end of the year holiday... and 4 more days to go !

so, the best for me is listening to Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1, Yuja Wang (piano)
Hannu Lintu (conductor)

bravura and beauty joined


----------



## EricABQ

Just read this story of a mugging with a very happy ending. It involves a bullet bouncing off the victim's face and killing one of the muggers. One of those stories that just works out for the best.

"Police in San Francisco say a teen robbery suspect was accidentally killed by his alleged accomplice when a bullet from the latter's gun struck the former after ricocheting off their victim's face.

Authorities say 16-year-old Clifton Chatman was among a group of muggers who surrounded the unnamed victim on the night of December 14 and demanded his cellphone.

One of the robbers pulled out a handgun while the others went through the victim's belongings in search of other valuables.

Though the victim had complied with all his assailants' demands, the teen holding the gun shot him anyway.

However, in a suprising twist of fate, the bullet fired at the man bounced off his face and reportedly struck Chatman, killing him on the spot.

The teens quickly dispersed, leaving both the victim and Chatman at the crime scene.

Officers arrived shortly thereafter and transported the victim to a nearby hospital, where he was treated for his injuries and released.

Chatman was pronounced dead at the scene.

The alleged shooter, who is also 16, has since been arrested on suspicion of murder and attempted robbery. His name is being withheld because he's a juvenile."


----------



## Lunasong

I just googled someone from my high school (30+ years ago) class with an unusual name and found out he is an award-winning Israeli author. It's him for sure; I can tell by his pictures.
We co-starred in the spring musical our senior year...


----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


> I just googled someone from my high school (30+ years ago) class with an unusual name and found out he is an award-winning Israeli author. It's him for sure; I can tell by his pictures.
> We co-starred in the spring musical our senior year...


That kinda events remind us about the fact that you can never fully predict that were your life is gonna go.


----------



## Flamme

He was one lucky ba.... for sure...
Topic...
Making dinner


----------



## Sonata

Feeding my kids lunch, enjoying a day off, and finally catching up onTC


----------



## Blancrocher

jani said:


> That kinda events remind us about the fact that you can never fully predict that were your life is gonna go.


It also causes me to weigh the pros and cons of having an easily google-able name.


----------



## sabrina

Happy, healthy new year, guys! I'm just adjusting to the first day of the new year, after a longer than usual night...


----------



## Jos

Reading TC-threads in bed at f&@king three o'clock at night. Sometimes suffer from insomnia.
Seriously considering getting up and play some records. But I know then I'll be wrecked in the morning.

Oh well.......

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Guest

I'm cursing FedEx for bringing me only _ONE_ of my new speakers (DALI Epicon 2)!!! From what I can tell, it sounds amazing, though.


----------



## aberooski

Hmmmm...Trying to edit some music in my room.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Sitting by a warm fire listening to Brahms' Symphony No.2 with score in hand. Having a lovely evening of music.


----------



## Flamme

Preparing a hot bath its late but i just cant imagine my week without this, mind and muscle relaxing ritual, books, checked, hot water checked, off i go


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Watching the snowfall from the window... so heavy... so rare... so beautiful!


----------



## Sonata

Sitting at work looking at the snowstorm outside. BRRRR. cold! I don't expect that too many patients will be coming into the office with weather like this. long boring day perhaps.


----------



## Weston

The University cancelled the day for everyone except core staff. Whew! Off the hook. My ride was not going in anyway and I did try the 20 minute walk down to the bus stop, but my lungs couldn't handle the icy wind. The road I have to walk is like a wind corridor and I am feeling too old for heroic nonsense.


----------



## jani

She's got the eyes of a panther!

I recorded a cover of one of the most bitchin tunes released on this century!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Watching a documentary about a group of black people who sing opera. The program shows the difficulties that they have to face in the opera world (and with the public) for their skin color.


----------



## jani

Interesting video, he makes great points.


----------



## opus55

Listening to music after lunch and coffee. Can't beat this!


----------



## Kopachris

Slightly embarrassing to admit, but I'm reading a fascinating and extensive (the printed version is novel-length, 550 pages) _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_ fanfiction that explores a possible origin and cost for the innocent, saccharine world we see in the cartoon (from an in-universe perspective, of course).


----------



## cwarchc

trying to sort the hardisc partition out, after I installed #crunchbang


----------



## Jos

Reading up on the phenomenon "bitcoin".
Considered buying one or two, but probably won't. 
From what I've read it will make a few early adopters very rich, the followers who jump on the bandwagon now are too late, and it will end in tears. I'm not that adventurous with my money anymore, but still interested......
Opinions appreciated ! (Especially informed ones)

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Flamme

Eating some chopped apple and honey, have to go to my friend...


----------



## ptr

Am trying to muster energy to do the dishes... Oh mountain of china, I pray unfaithfully on your cleanliness, give me strength... please! 

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Started my day in the pool swimming...always a good thing!
Then I had a doctor's appointment. Side note she is a regular contributor to the local symphony AND she likes opera. Pretty cool. Then had a salad and coffe for lunch and snuggled my son, listening to my music while he watched a cartoon.

Pretty good day!


----------



## EricABQ

Reading reactions to the baseball hall of fame announcement. Maddux, Glavine, and Thomas in, many worthy candidates out. 

Still too many sanctimonious cranks and curmudgeons in the voting block.


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> Eating some chopped apple and honey


Interestingly, that's exactly what I'm making mead out of. Primary fermentation should be done in the next couple days.


----------



## Itullian

Relaxing and sipping a beer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Waiting for Godot.


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Watching a documentary about a group of black people who sing opera. The program shows the difficulties that they have to face in the opera world (and with the public) for their skin color.


No problemo. 'Twas Porgy and Bess.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> The University cancelled the day for everyone except core staff. Whew! Off the hook. My ride was not going in anyway and I did try the 20 minute walk down to the bus stop, but my lungs couldn't handle the icy wind. The road I have to walk is like a wind corridor and *I am feeling too old for heroic nonsense*.


You ain't felt nothin' yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Sitting at work looking at the snowstorm outside. BRRRR. cold! I don't expect that too many patients will be coming into the office with weather like this. long boring day perhaps.


A day to watch The Shining.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lunasong said:


> I just googled someone from my high school (30+ years ago) class with an unusual name and found out he is an award-winning Israeli author. It's him for sure; I can tell by his pictures.
> We co-starred in the spring musical our senior year...


A few years ago I had a similar thought, buh gawd, not h.s. Anyway, a half hour or so of Googling produced two dead people. It's the thought that counts, however belated.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> A day to watch The Shining.


Yes--just the kind of film to raise anyone's spirits.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Browsing this Website with my phone. It works! Now I must eat brunch, because I'm starving!


----------



## jani

Watching this great movie.

This is my third time i am seeing it.


----------



## Flamme

Doing some crunches then to bed (book or tv)...Will watch the cable probably...


----------



## violadude

I'm watching American Idol with my dad. Don't really like the show, but it's the auditions so at least it's a little funny and my dad is all alone in the TV room here because my mom is on vacation so I thought I'd keep him company.

On a related note though, is it just me or is Harry Connick Jr. a little bit over-qualified to be a judge on American Idol?


----------



## scratchgolf

violadude said:


> On a related note though, is it just me or is Harry Connick Jr. a little bit over-qualified to be a judge on American Idol?


He has to compensate for the airbag next to him, who isn't even qualified for Hollywood Squares.


----------



## lupinix

postpone sleeping


----------



## hpowders

Trying to reach 5000 posts by lunchtime.


----------



## OboeKnight

Listening to Bartok string quartets while studying Paleolithic and Neolithic art....just walked back from the conservatory in the snow. Its been a long day haha.


----------



## lupinix

just joined a self harm forum


----------



## OboeKnight

...now playing League of Legends....such an epic waste of time but i enjoy it haha


----------



## GreenMamba

Trying to wrap my head around this:









http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...is_a_small_negative.html?wpisrc=hpsponsoredd2


----------



## aleazk

GreenMamba said:


> Trying to wrap my head around this:
> 
> View attachment 32781
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...is_a_small_negative.html?wpisrc=hpsponsoredd2


They are omitting a lot of things there.
Those series definitely are not convergent in the usual sense (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-th_term_test).
They are using another definition: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesàro_summation
But also they are making a mistake, because they are adding those divergent sums and asumming the result will be convergent (even in this new definition, that's not true in general).
Edit: do not waste your time in those extremely sloppy things; infinite sums are a subtle matter, and the worst thing you can do is to be sloppy in the formal manipulations; those guys make all the most common mistakes you can do at once!, they sum infinities, mix the different definitions of convergence, etc.,..., jeez...
If you are really, really interested in the topic, I recommend this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Calculus-4th-Michael-Spivak/dp/0914098918

It has a very clear introduction to infinite sums. Although it will be very hard if you don't have any background in math. The problem is that there's some deep math working in the concepts related to infinite sums. Absolute rigor is necessary, otherwise it's very easy to reach nonsensical results.


----------



## lupinix

killing time because I don't want to sleep, I am tired but the moment I turn my computer of my foot starts to hurt extremely and then I have to lay down for hours thinking of things that make me sad or angry , I wish I could just sleep the moment I want to


----------



## Sonata

Lupinix: sorry to hear you're having the trouble. Maybe try some chamomile tea if you have some in the house?

I am currently ripping my new copy of Jacobs' version of Le Nozze De Figaro to my computer....and then will immediately put it in my iPod  plan to listen a bit while I fold laundry then Spend time with my husband


----------



## lupinix

Sonata said:


> Lupinix: sorry to hear you're having the trouble. Maybe try some chamomile tea if you have some in the house?
> 
> I am currently ripping my new copy of Jacobs' version of Le Nozze De Figaro to my computer....and then will immediately put it in my iPod  plan to listen a bit while I fold laundry then Spend time with my husband


good idea thanks! Ill look for it I do have a lot of tea....


----------



## OboeKnight

Sitting in the reed room trying to come up with some good reeds before my lesson in the morning.


----------



## aleazk

GreenMamba said:


> Trying to wrap my head around this:
> 
> View attachment 32781
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...is_a_small_negative.html?wpisrc=hpsponsoredd2


(Ok, it's 5 am and I'm bored; let's see what is wrong there!)

First - What they do is the following:

"Hey, what happens if I take the "infinite sum" S=1+2+3+4+...?;

Well, I know that the "infinite sum" S'=1-2+3-4+5-... "is equal to" 1/4; then:

S-S'=(1+2+3+4+...)-(1-2+3-4+5-... )=(1-1)+(2+2)+(3-3)+(4+4)+...=0+4+0+8+0+12+0+...=4+8+12+...=4.(1+2+3+...)=4S.

So, we have:

S-S'=4S, then -S'=3S; but since S'=1/4, we get -1/4=3S. Then: -1/12=S !!."

Now, that is incredibly sloppy.

The main problem is that for infinite sums like 1+2+3+... they either _converge_ to a real number S, and then you can write 1+2+3+...=S and do all kind of algebraic manipulations with these numbers Ss since they are ordinary real numbers; or they do not converge at all. In this last case, you _can't_ write things like 1+2+3+...=S since the result of the sum 1+2+3+... is _undefined_.

Using this, you can easily see that all of those sums are not convergent (the sum 1+2+3+4+... is not even Cesàro summable). Because of that, expressions like S-S'=4S are completely meaningless since they refer to numbers that do not exist in the first place!.

Also, all of those manipulations are an incredible abuse of notation.


----------



## Kieran

aleazk said:


> (Ok, it's 5 am and I'm bored; let's see what is wrong there!)
> 
> First - What they do is the following:
> 
> "Hey, what happens if I take the "infinite sum" S=1+2+3+4+...?;
> 
> Well, I know that the "infinite sum" S'=1-2+3-4+5-... "is equal to" 1/4; then:
> 
> S-S'=(1+2+3+4+...)-(1-2+3-4+5-... )=(1-1)+(2+2)+(3-3)+(4+4)+...=0+4+0+8+0+12+0+...=4+8+12+...=4.(1+2+3+...)=4S.
> 
> So, we have:
> 
> S-S'=4S, then -S'=3S; but since S'=1/4, we get -1/4=3S. Then: -1/12=S !!."
> 
> Now, that is incredibly sloppy.
> 
> The main problem is that for infinite sums like 1+2+3+... they either _converge_ to a real number S, and then you can write 1+2+3+...=S and do all kind of algebraic manipulations with these numbers Ss since they are ordinary real numbers; or they do not converge at all. In this last case, you _can't_ write things like 1+2+3+...=S since the result of the sum 1+2+3+... is _undefined_.
> 
> Using this, you can easily see that all of those sums are not convergent (the sum 1+2+3+4+... is not even Cesàro summable). Because of that, expressions like S-S'=4S are completely meaningless since they refer to numbers that do not exist in the first place!.
> 
> Also, all of those manipulations are an incredible abuse of notation.


You beat me to it! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> (Ok, it's 5 am and I'm bored; let's see what is wrong there!)
> 
> First - What they do is the following:
> 
> "Hey, what happens if I take the "infinite sum" S=1+2+3+4+...?;
> 
> Well, I know that the "infinite sum" S'=1-2+3-4+5-... "is equal to" 1/4; then:
> 
> S-S'=(1+2+3+4+...)-(1-2+3-4+5-... )=(1-1)+(2+2)+(3-3)+(4+4)+...=0+4+0+8+0+12+0+...=4+8+12+...=4.(1+2+3+...)=4S.
> 
> So, we have:
> 
> S-S'=4S, then -S'=3S; but since S'=1/4, we get -1/4=3S. Then: -1/12=S !!."
> 
> Now, that is incredibly sloppy.
> 
> The main problem is that for infinite sums like 1+2+3+... they either _converge_ to a real number S, and then you can write 1+2+3+...=S and do all kind of algebraic manipulations with these numbers Ss since they are ordinary real numbers; or they do not converge at all. In this last case, you _can't_ write things like 1+2+3+...=S since the result of the sum 1+2+3+... is _undefined_.
> 
> Using this, you can easily see that all of those sums are not convergent (the sum 1+2+3+4+... is not even Cesàro summable). Because of that, expressions like S-S'=4S are completely meaningless since they refer to numbers that do not exist in the first place!.
> 
> Also, all of those manipulations are an incredible abuse of notation.


The clue is in the zeta function analysis which is hinted at. To quote wiki:



> There are several different summation methods called zeta function regularization for defining the sum of a possibly divergent series a1 + a2 + ....
> 
> One method is to define its zeta regularized sum to be ζA(−1) if this is defined, where the zeta function is defined for Re(s) large by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this sum converges, and by analytic continuation elsewhere. In the case when an = n the zeta function is the ordinary Riemann zeta function, and this method was used by Euler to "sum" the series 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + ... to ζ(−1) = −1/12.


If Euler can do it .................


----------



## Mahlerian

NHK News. Good way to keep my aural Japanese sharp, bad way to hear about stories closer to home. Unless, of course, you were inordinately interested in people giving thanks for eel or the reception of ramen in Paris...


----------



## aleazk

Taggart said:


> The clue is in the zeta function analysis which is hinted at. To quote wiki:
> 
> If Euler can do it .................


Yes, but that's a completely different thing.

The Riemann zeta function is a function, ζ(s), on the complex variable s which has the property that _when the real part of s is greater than one_, then it can be expressed as the following convergent infinite series:










If you take s=-1, then you can show using this that ζ(-1)=-1/12.

Now, the real part of s=-1 is -1. So, this real part is not greater than one. This means that for this s the Riemann zeta function _cannot_ be expressed as the infinite series mentioned above.

In this sense, it's a notational abuse to write things like


----------



## EricABQ

Reading watch reviews online. I'm in the market for a new one and I think I'm pretty close to making a decision.

I can from time to time have difficulty coming to final decisions on purchases like this.


----------



## OboeKnight

Having a nice Sunday afternoon practice.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> Having a nice Sunday afternoon practice.


Me too! I'm really tired though, so I'll only play a little today. I played a lot this morning in church, probably an hour's worth of music.


----------



## clavichorder

Being a minor troublemaker on TC. Its my therapy for being rejected by the girl I asked out.


----------



## Cheyenne

Ah, that's too bad. But as Ukko said, there's a reason she had to think about it!


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> Being a minor troublemaker on TC. Its my therapy for being rejected by the girl I asked out.


U? A trouble maker? No way...
On the topic, looking out my window to the gray and hostile skies brrr


----------



## clara s

Flamme said:


> U? A trouble maker? No way...
> On the topic, looking out my window to the gray and hostile skies brrr


looking out my window, to the silver river of light, starting from the moon, crossing the sky,

and smiling to the sea


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished a chamber rehearsal for my trio. Telemann Trio Sonata in C minor. So fun!


----------



## ptr

..resting my tired old feet!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> ..resting my tired old feet!
> 
> /ptr


Just keep the window open please! Wide, wide open!

It's a joke!!!!!!!


----------



## Kieran

I'm sitting thinking about the tennis...


----------



## Ingélou

Just back from Scottish dancing; sitting reading the Lang Lang thread in horrified wonder; now off to have some supper & then to bed for a not very good sleep no doubt (reels whirling round brain; legs aching; cramp), then up eager beaver tomorrow morning and off to my fiddle lesson...


----------



## Flamme

Thinking how people can be utter doublefaces and manipulators if you let them...I cut it down in the root, when i notice signs of such behaviour but still kinda hurts...Guess im still not ''battle hardened'' or ''hardcore'' not to think of others...


----------



## Blancrocher

I just posted a beautiful picture to try to brighten your day, Flamme.


----------



## Vaneyes

Maybe reading of the first of many "behind bars" experiences for Baby Bieber.

http://www.thewrap.com/justin-bieber-mugshot-arrested-miami-dui-drag-racing-photo


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, 'Can you say that in English please?'

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/ra...her-to-speak-english-239165121-239671651.html

Court dates in a pub, that's convenient.


----------



## clara s

looking at my collection of venetian masks


----------



## clara s

EricABQ said:


> Reading watch reviews online. I'm in the market for a new one and I think I'm pretty close to making a decision.
> 
> I can from time to time have difficulty coming to final decisions on purchases like this.


which brand do you consider buying?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> looking at my collection of venetian masks


Leave my face out of it!


----------



## EricABQ

clara s said:


> which brand do you consider buying?


I went with a Citizen AT4008-51e.

Purchased from Amazon, it is on the way.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> looking at my collection of venetian masks


Seriously, those must be really nice!


----------



## clara s

EricABQ said:


> I went with a Citizen AT4008-51e.
> 
> Purchased from Amazon, it is on the way.


good purchase

I love watches


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Me too, as you can tell from my avatar.

It's always 10:09 at my house.


----------



## Kieran

Still sitting thinking about the tennis. Vamos!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Seriously, those must be really nice!


a small "fetish" of mine hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> a small "fetish" of mine hahaha


Me too. I enjoy certain watch forums.


----------



## EricABQ

clara s said:


> good purchase
> 
> I love watches


Yeah, me too. I don't have a huge collection or anything, but every few years I'll splurge (or what passes for splurging in my world.)

I've had good luck with other Eco Drives, so I'm pretty sure I'll like this one.


----------



## clara s

EricABQ said:


> Yeah, me too. I don't have a huge collection or anything, but every few years I'll splurge (or what passes for splurging in my world.)
> 
> I've had good luck with other Eco Drives, so I'm pretty sure I'll like this one.


watches are the perfect item for splurging hahaha

Eco Drives have a good "fame"


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Me too. I enjoy certain watch forums.


my small "fetish" are the venetian masks


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> my small "fetish" are the venetian masks


You definitely will NOT find me on the venetian masks forums.


----------



## Kieran

hpowders said:


> You definitely will NOT find me on the venetian masks forums.


You might be there wearing a mask. How could anybody know?


----------



## hpowders

I enjoy winding my watches. Every evening about 10 PM.


----------



## hpowders

Kieran said:


> You might be there wearing a mask. How could anybody know?


Might actually be an improvement. I'll wear my Brad Pitt mask!!!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> *watches are the perfect item for splurging* hahaha
> 
> Eco Drives have a good "fame"


You can say that again. But chosen wisely they provide years of pleasure and can look simply fabulous on either the male or female wrist.

One I love is the Omega pictured in my Avatar. I'm actually wearing it right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I went with a Citizen AT4008-51e.
> 
> Purchased from Amazon, it is on the way.


A watch with more things for people to ask you. 

View attachment 33235


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> my small "fetish" are the venetian masks


And your large fetish?


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> And your large fetish?


You may need to PM for that one!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> You can say that again. But chosen wisely they provide years of pleasure and can look simply fabulous on either the male or female wrist.
> 
> One I love is the Omega pictured in my Avatar. I'm actually wearing it right now.


Omega are diachronic watches

I like Tag Heuer as well for men

for women something more elegant like Cartier hahaha


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> And your large fetish?


my large fetish?

"a girl's best friend"!

as Marilyn said


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Omega are diachronic watches
> 
> I like Tag Heuer as well for men
> 
> for women something more elegant like Cartier hahaha


Not Patek Philippe? Expensive but the best looking watches I've ever seen!

My Omega is the "Moon" watch. Famous. Yes. It's a chronometer.


----------



## Guest

I'm in the process of packing my bags once and for all and about to leave the USA to return home to England, UK after a three year stint at a NYC based international financial organisation. I have greatly enjoyed living and working in the USA and will miss it greatly, but am looking forward to starting a new job in the UK's Civil Service, from whence I came.


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s. has an expensive large fetish, I must say.

With the help of Internet, anything's possible. Thusly, a cyber gift for this fetishist. 

View attachment 33308

Related:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kathryn...nd-ever-sold-at-auction-fetches-30-6-million/


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> my large fetish?
> 
> "a girl's best friend"!
> 
> as Marilyn said


No PM needed!!!!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Not Patek Philippe? Expensive but the best looking watches I've ever seen!
> 
> My Omega is the "Moon" watch. Famous. Yes. It's a chronometer.


Patek Philippe are OK, but i would prefer The Chopard happy diamond 

you have the speedmaster moon

very good watch

Omega are James Bond's watches


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> clara s. has an expensive large fetish, I must say.
> 
> With the help of Internet, anything's possible. Thusly, a cyber gift for this fetishist.
> 
> View attachment 33308
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kathryn...nd-ever-sold-at-auction-fetches-30-6-million/


you say right 

I am grateful for the present

118 carat and of such clarity

I will put it next to the star of africa and the hope


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you say right
> 
> I am grateful for the present
> 
> 118 carat and of such clarity
> 
> I will put it next to the star of africa and the hope


Yeah. Right there on the terrace.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Right there on the terrace.


you must be joking hahaha

they are in switzerland


----------



## cwarchc

If we are talking watches?
The my dream would be a Rado V10k in black
However, if I could afford one I wouldn't buy it
There are too many people who could live a life for the amount that would cost, and can't ask for help.


----------



## hpowders

I have a Submariner No Date and am quite happy with it. I alternate it with the Speedmaster Professional. They both look fabulous. Switzerland is for my confidential memoirs.


----------



## EricABQ

The watch arrived sooner than estimated and it survived the shipping. 

This is my first atomic clock synching watch so I was anxious to see how it synched up. I got a good solid signal, even during the day. Being close to Colorado helps. 

Took out three links from the bracelet and it fits perfectly. So, I'm very happy with the purchase. 

This is what passes for excitement in my life nowadays I guess.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I have a Submariner No Date and am quite happy with it. I alternate it with the Speedmaster Professional. They both look fabulous. Switzerland is for my confidential memoirs.


what I meant is that the star of africa and the Hope are two very rear, expensive and exquisite diamonds
and i would prefer to send them for safe keeping in Switzerland, than leave them on my terrace 

of course you are happy with a Rolex and an Omega and of course they are both swiss


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> what I meant is that the star of africa and the Hope are two very rear, expensive and exquisite diamonds
> and i would prefer to send them for safe keeping in Switzerland, than leave them on my terrace
> 
> of course you are happy with a Rolex and an Omega and of course they are both swiss


I was joking. Of course you wouldn't leave them on a terrace and I realize when you mentioned Switzerland, you meant a Swiss bank vault. Perhaps I will bump into you there one day; you with your diamonds, me with my confidential memoirs.

Wonder which of us needs the bigger safe deposit box.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> what I meant is that the star of africa and the Hope are two very rear, expensive and exquisite diamonds
> and i would prefer to send them for safe keeping in Switzerland, than leave them on my terrace
> 
> of course you are happy with a Rolex and an Omega and of course they are both swiss


The watches are nice. Thanks! I'm fortunate to have them.


----------



## Kieran

You wouldn't believe it: I'm sitting thinking about the tennis....

[Vamos!]


----------



## Sonata

Cooking dinner (veggie tacos, with a side of my husband's freshly made salsa), listening to him play the piano as my daughter wails in hysteria for no clear reason......


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I was joking. Of course you wouldn't leave them on a terrace and I realize when you mentioned Switzerland, you meant a Swiss bank vault. Perhaps I will bump into you there one day; you with your diamonds, me with my confidential memoirs.
> 
> Wonder which of us needs the bigger safe deposit box.


splendid

excellent is your last sentence (shakesperian structure of my words)

and it gave me the idea for my avatar here, which i had not decided yet

can you spot wich is the idea?


----------



## clara s

Kieran said:


> You wouldn't believe it: I'm sitting thinking about the tennis....
> 
> [Vamos!]


not again... 

go out to the wonderful irish countryside


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> splendid
> 
> excellent is your last sentence (shakesperian structure of my words)
> 
> and it gave me the idea for my avatar here, which i had not decided yet
> 
> can you spot wich is the idea?


Shakespeare bust or drawing? A diamond? A safe deposit box? My confidential memoirs?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Shakespeare bust or drawing? A diamond? A safe deposit box? My confidential memoirs?


It has something to do with the safe deposit box and the confidential memoirs,

but it goes much much deeper in meanings and Time


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> It has something to do with the safe deposit box and the confidential memoirs,
> 
> but it goes much much deeper in meanings and Time


Should I be worried?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Should I be worried?


hahaha

not at all

the world has already accepted the impacts of the people's behaviours

you will see my avatar and tell me


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha
> 
> not at all
> 
> the world has already accepted the impacts of the people's behaviours
> 
> you will see my avatar and tell me


I'm certainly looking forward to it!


----------



## Blancrocher

Eliminating items on my Bookmark List, which at this point may have as many names as there are sites on the Internet.


----------



## lupinix

making dinner and gonna watch an one piece episode


----------



## Weston

Streaming the Grammy Awards - steeling myself to endure getting disgusted with the whole thing, but Black Sabbath is nominated three times! About time they got a little mainstream recognition, but not too much. I'll be interested in the "in a previous ceremony" classical awards too.


----------



## clara s

I could not believe it myself, but today all day I was thinking about tennis
and how Rafa managed to finish the match, with all this backpain

well that's life, with the ups and downs


----------



## Sonata

work, slow and boring due to bad weather. One of the docs has been out for over a week. So I've got a big stack of prescription refills and labs to go through. Yeah, boring, rather see patients.


----------



## lupinix

eating/drinking soup while listening to music and posting this


----------



## Taggart

lupinix said:


> eating/drinking soup while listening to music and posting this


And then people wonder why their keyboard doesn't work


----------



## lupinix

Taggart said:


> And then people wonder why their keyboard doesn't work


I first thought you meant the keyboard from my piano and I was confused :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Just took a nice long walk in 70F, not a cloud in the sky, Florida this morning. Didn't even come close to being run over by any 3 ton SUVs. So I'm happy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Perusing TCFS.


Texting Codes For Seniors. Young people have theirs, now Seniors 
have their own texting codes.

ATD - At the Doctor's

BFF - Best Friends Funeral

BTW - Bring the Wheelchair

BYOT - Bring Your Own Teeth

CBM - Covered by Medicare

CUATSC - See You at the Senior Center

DWI - Driving While Incontinent

FWIW - Forgot Where I Was

GGPBL - Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low

GHA - Got Heartburn Again

HGBM - Had Good Bowel Movement

LMDO - Laughing My Dentures Out

LOL - Living on Lipitor

OMSG - Oh My! Sorry, Gas

TOT- Texting on Toilet

WAITT - Who Am I Talking To?

GGLKI (Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking in!)


----------



## Ravndal

Vaneyes said:


> Perusing TCFS.
> 
> Texting Codes For Seniors. Young people have theirs, now Seniors
> have their own texting codes.
> 
> ATD - At the Doctor's
> 
> BFF - Best Friends Funeral
> 
> BTW - Bring the Wheelchair
> 
> BYOT - Bring Your Own Teeth
> 
> CBM - Covered by Medicare
> 
> CUATSC - See You at the Senior Center
> 
> DWI - Driving While Incontinent
> 
> FWIW - Forgot Where I Was
> 
> GGPBL - Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low
> 
> GHA - Got Heartburn Again
> 
> HGBM - Had Good Bowel Movement
> 
> LMDO - Laughing My Dentures Out
> 
> LOL - Living on Lipitor
> 
> OMSG - Oh My! Sorry, Gas
> 
> TOT- Texting on Toilet
> 
> WAITT - Who Am I Talking To?
> 
> GGLKI (Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking in!)


Haha. Brutal... but funny


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm reading from The Malt Whiskey Companion, written by the only Michael Jackson worth mentioning on a respectable music forum.


----------



## OboeKnight

Doing an online bass clef quizzing exercise. Tired of my slow bass clef reading hindering my progress on sight reading piano music.


----------



## Ravndal

Just ordered some sheetmusic :---)


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Just ordered some sheetmusic :---)


Ooh, what music?


----------



## senza sordino

Preparing my two bedrooms for painting. Lots of work because my second bedroom is a work room and it's become a store room and junk room. This is a multi week project. But ultimately I'll be downsizing.


----------



## Ravndal

Novelette said:


> Ooh, what music?


Bach - Toccatas (Henle)
Bach - French Overture (Henle)
Grieg - Complete Lyric Pieces (Peters)
Poulenc - Trois Pieces

Expensive stuff. Probably worth it!


----------



## Tristan

Well, earlier I was playing Pokemon Heart Gold for three hours, but now I'm heading out to a used CD store...hoping to get some good new classical additions to my collection


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of yet another actor's death from drugs. R.I.P. Philip Seymour Hoffman.

http://nypost.com/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-found-dead-in-his-apartment/


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Reading of yet another actor's death from drugs. R.I.P. Philip Seymour Hoffman.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-found-dead-in-his-apartment/


Oh no! One of my favorite actors. What a shame! One of the greats.


----------



## Blancrocher

What an unhappy coincidence--I started Late Quartet last night, which includes what must be one of his final roles.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading a chess theory book, dreaming of beating my man at his favorite game some day. Not very likely to happen though


----------



## Ingélou

We just finished watching Series 1 of 'Damages' - we got the boxed set. We got through 13 episodes in five days. Chilled, thrilled & mesmerised. It's contemporary Revenge Tragedy...


----------



## GreenMamba

SiegendesLicht said:


> Reading a chess theory book, dreaming of beating my man at his favorite game some day. Not very likely to happen though


Be careful with chess books. They can be addictive. Theory can be quite fascinating, although it won't stop you from blundering.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was eating a big cookie, but I only ate half. I'll save the other bit for later. Now I have to go back to the school of music to audit some pedagogy stuff, grad flutists teaching each other.


----------



## lupinix

Resting after trying to walk with my plaster
listening to great music and also writing a bit


----------



## hpowders

Typing stimulating posts! What else?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Typing stimulating posts! What else?


show us maestro hahaha


----------



## clara s

arranging my new collection of egyptian papyrus


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> show us maestro hahaha


WHAT??? YOU, clara s, I have to show??? What happened to the laughing for 10 seconds? How soon they forget.
As they say in show biz, you are only as good as your next performance!!! :lol:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> WHAT??? YOU, clara s, I have to show??? What happened to the laughing for 10 seconds? How soon they forget.
> As they say in show biz, you are only as good as your next performance!!! :lol:


hahaha my record moved to 12 seconds with this

that's what I meant


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha my record moved to 12 seconds with this
> 
> that's what I meant


Ha! Ha! I know what you meant. 
Okay, good. Clara s is my test audience, before I take the act to the Roman Coliseum.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently I'm being a creeper in my music school basement area. I'm sitting on the ground waiting for some friends to pass by so I can give them some new music (they will come in the next ten or fifteen minutes). OF COURSE, SOMEONE ELSE UNEXPECTED HAD TO FIND ME AND MAKE MY DAY smh smh smh smh....  no, I'm not talking about glazunov LOL


----------



## Ravndal

watching the worst recording made of the apassionata sonata.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Russia's Olympics blockade.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/06/n...shipment-from-reaching-us-olympians.html?_r=0


----------



## mirepoix

After a few days of *rest I'm going back to work tomorrow. And so I'm making sure I've everything I need and it's all in working order etc.

* 'rest' = 'lazing around listening to music and reading and standing in front of the fridge eating stuff directly from cartons'.


----------



## clara s

eating a small chocolate, swiss, with milk

I will have an other one with nuts

do not tell anybody

the world looks better with chocolates around


----------



## cwarchc

Listening to some Gil Scot Heron
Thinking on how things don't change
It was recorded 30 years ago, and he is talking about issues we have today
Just listen to "****** on the moon" and see for yourself


----------



## hpowders

Drink alkaline water after eating chocolate. Chocolate is a notorious contributor to GERD.
I'm drinking a swig right now!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! I know what you meant.
> Okay, good. Clara s is my test audience, before I take the act to the Roman Coliseum.


after clara's test, you can take the act to the world's most famous arenas 

there will be the laughing of the century


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

clara s said:


> eating a small chocolate, swiss, with milk
> 
> I will have an other one with nuts
> 
> do not tell anybody
> 
> the world looks better with chocolates around


Yeah, but those were _mine_! I sure hope "they were delicious, so sweet" as William Carlos Williams said about the plums he purloined in his unforgettable poem - This is Just to Say...


----------



## Blancrocher

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...curate-version-song-heard-ancient-Greece.html

"The haunting music that takes you back 1,800 years: Expert records '100% accurate' version of song as heard in ancient Greece"

:lol:

Glad to see even an Oxford musicologist can have a sense of humor.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Drink alkaline water after eating chocolate. Chocolate is a notorious contributor to GERD.
> I'm drinking a swig right now!


I do not see it so complicated hahaha

i want to taste chocolate freely


----------



## mirepoix

I'm now listening to my upstairs neighbour who sounds like he's moving out and in the process dropping half of everything he's carrying down the echoing stairwell; to recreate this sound think of Divertissement by Ibert produced by Phil Spector, only with all the instruments replaced with clattering saucepans and much swearing.


----------



## clara s

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> Yeah, but those were _mine_! I sure hope "they were delicious, so sweet" as William Carlos Williams said about the plums he purloined in his unforgettable poem - This is Just to Say...


yours were the ones with the cream filling

yes, "they were delicious, so sweet" but I was not "probably saving them for breakfast"

nice William Carlos Williams


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> after clara's test, you can take the act to the world's most famous arenas
> 
> there will be the laughing of the century


Yes! And make lots of money! I can have a 10 year supply of alkaline water and every CD of Petterson's 7th Symphony. My dream! Utopia!

Will you expect a commission for testing?


----------



## hpowders

Right now I'm typing away; still looking for that elusive, perfect first post.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes! And make lots of money! I can have a 10 year supply of alkaline water and every CD of Petterson's 7th Symphony. My dream! Utopia!
> 
> Will you expect a commission for testing?


a commission?

yes, to make your income tax load, lighter


----------



## Weston

Nursing a headache and trying to get the foul stench of the dull, stultifying, unimaginative, soul crushing, picayune, lackluster, non-sentient rotting corpses of the business world out of my nostrils and out of my psyche. I have four days off to make art, but it's going to take three and half of them to recover from the eight hours per day spent with these empty-eyed ghouls - especially today. I'm not a violent person nor would I advocate violence in any way, but sometimes I do wonder if it is morally acceptable to smack some of these pin-striped pukes up the side of the head a few times when they try so hard to bring me down to their zombified level. 

"Point on Mr. Business Man. You can't dress like me," croons Hendrix. Think I'd better immerse myself in screaming psychedelia to purge this anti-aesthetic cancer of a day job.


----------



## clara s

rehearsing my part, for tomorrow's performance of the theatrical group I belong

"a street car named desire"


I got bored now with it

I'd better write a few posts


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

I have a job interview next week - making a 'comeback' from retirement, maybe. So, I'm looking through the _Knock 'Em Dead _ books strengthening my strengths and weakening my weaknesses. If hired I won't have as much time to spend on TC but I'll have more $ for some CDs, and that's exciting.


----------



## clara s

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> I have a job interview next week - making a 'comeback' from retirement, maybe. So, I'm looking through the _Knock 'Em Dead _ books strengthening my strengths and weakening my weaknesses. If hired I won't have as much time to spend on TC but I'll have more $ for some CDs, and that's exciting.


wonderful

thats a big step

very best of luck


----------



## hpowders

I'm drinking some pinot noir with one hand, typing with the other.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> rehearsing my part, for tomorrow's performance of the theatrical group I belong
> 
> "a street car named desire"
> 
> I got bored now with it
> 
> I'd better write a few posts


Are you Stella?

*STELLA!!!! STELLA!!!!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, "Why is the Canadian rock band *Skinny Puppy* invoicing the Pentagon for $666,000?"


http://www.newstatesman.com/politic...k-band-skinny-puppy-invoicing-pentagon-666000


----------



## SixFootScowl

Browsing Talk Classical and thinking I should turn on some music.


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> Nursing a headache and trying to get the foul stench of the dull, stultifying, unimaginative, soul crushing, picayune, lackluster, non-sentient rotting corpses of the business world out of my nostrils and out of my psyche. I have four days off to make art, but it's going to take three and half of them to rec


Hope you are feeling better Weston. I know how a bad work environment can get you down. Enjoy your art!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Are you Stella?
> 
> *STELLA!!!! STELLA!!!!*


No Stella

I like challenging roles, and dark

you may call me Blanche hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> No Stella
> 
> I like challenging roles, and dark
> 
> you may call me Blanche hahaha


Hi Blanche. So I take it you have always depended on the kindness of strangers?

If so, Blanche, TC is the perfect place for you! 

Yes. One of the most challenging roles ever.

Personally I prefer Tennessee William's Glass Menagerie, a play that will haunt me forever.


----------



## Ingélou

I am recovering after contributing to a discussion thread on my folk music forum, where one of the members would not stop coming back again & again. I just kept saying that I didn't agree with his interpretations, but that we could agree to differ. Another member pm-ed me, saying this guy had 'form' and would never give up. The final straw came when he asked me why I couldn't agree to differ! So I turned it into a stage play, just to stop the exchange being so boring. But my breath is taken away. I don't understand it, and even on TC, I've never seen such obsessive argufying. Ah well - you learn something new every day.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> I am recovering after contributing to a discussion thread on my folk music forum, where one of the members would not stop coming back again & again. I just kept saying that I didn't agree with his interpretations, but that we could agree to differ. Another member pm-ed me, saying this guy had 'form' and would never give up. The final straw came when he asked me why I couldn't agree to differ! So I turned it into a stage play. But my breath is taken away. I don't understand it, and even on TC, I've never seen such obsessive argufying. Ah well - you learn something new every day.


Ah - he wouldn't shut up even after that, and even after I stopped replying. So in the end the Chief Moderator removed both our posts and warned us that if we talked to each other in public again, we'd be banned. So it's the naughty step for me - a new experience! 
On the other hand, I feel pleased at having stood up to a bully.
I'll keep that in mind as I catch the midnight boat-train to France....

Edit (with apologies to Coleridge): A sadder & a wiser Moll she rose the morrow morn...


----------



## Weston

I'm curious what could be so contentious about folk music, but I guess all art forms have their hot button topics.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently contemplating the bitter-sweet state/quality of my present life, but all this contemplating is making me sleepy, so I'll get onto that now...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Copying all four of my Eroicas onto an MP3 player so I can compare them, and so I can get to know this wonderful work even better. They are Bernstein, Walter, Wand, and Gardiner. Somehow I suspect there will be others.


----------



## mirepoix

I'm about to go out for a run (although nowadays it's more accurate to describe my running as a _trundle_...) to see how my legs feel. Just down to the end of the road and back, then a hot shower and a light breakfast. Afterwards the day will take care of itself.

Edit/update: _Brrrrrr..._


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I'm about to go out for a run (although nowadays it's more accurate to describe my running as a _trundle_...) to see how my legs feel. Just down to the end of the road and back, then a hot shower and a light breakfast. Afterwards the day will take care of itself.
> 
> Edit/update: _Brrrrrr..._


hypothermia?

and I thought the exclamation "Brrrrr" was for the not so hot water

I hope the situation has improved


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> Ah - he wouldn't shut up even after that, and even after I stopped replying. So in the end the Chief Moderator removed both our posts and warned us that if we talked to each other in public again, we'd be banned. So it's the naughty step for me - a new experience!
> On the other hand, I feel pleased at having stood up to a bully.
> I'll keep that in mind as I catch the midnight boat-train to France....
> 
> Edit (with apologies to Coleridge): A sadder & a wiser Moll she rose the morrow morn...


you said it by yourself

"you learn something new every day"

TC is a small world

well done

and a good trip crossing the Channel


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Hi Blanche. So I take it you have always depended on the kindness of strangers?
> 
> If so, Blanche, TC is the perfect place for you!
> 
> Yes. One of the most challenging roles ever.
> 
> Personally I prefer Tennessee William's Glass Menagerie, a play that will haunt me forever.


not at all

life has made me behave like this hahaha

well, that was a success last night

Blanche was acclaimed (almost) 

and yes Glass Menagerie is a top play

Tennessee Williams is a master of the theatrical plays.

sweet bird of youth, cat on a hot tin roof, summer and smoke, all are legendary plays.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> not at all
> 
> life has made me behave like this hahaha
> 
> well, that was a success last night
> 
> Blanche was acclaimed (almost)
> 
> and yes Glass Menagerie is a top play
> 
> Tennessee Williams is a master of the theatrical plays.
> 
> sweet bird of youth, cat on a hot tin roof, summer and smoke, all are legendary plays.


I'm impressed. clara s the actress! You should be promoted to Clara S! :tiphat:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I'm impressed. clara s the actress! You should be promoted to Clara S! :tiphat:


clara s will be promoted to Clara S when she plays at least:

Ibsen's Hedda Gabler
Strindberg's Miss Julia
O'Neill's Mourning becomes Electra

and some more

but thank you sir hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> clara s will be promoted to Clara S when she plays at least:
> 
> Ibsen's Hedda Gabler
> Strindberg's Miss Julia
> O'Neill's Mourning becomes Electra
> 
> and some more
> 
> but thank you sir hahaha


After the O'Neill, you will be elevated to DAME CLARA S.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> After the O'Neill, you will be elevated to DAME CLARA S.


 you have won the first set, but not the match yet

because after playing Lady Macbeth, I will go straight for Lady Clara, without the S


----------



## Guest

I have downgraded from the Côte de Nuits Villages to a simple Fitou. I shall now rampage unhindered through this forum, playing for cheap laughs.


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> I have downgraded from the Côte de Nuits Villages to a simple Fitou. I shall now rampage unhindered through this forum, playing for cheap laughs.


*Mene, Mene, Tekel, Upharsin*


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you have won the first set, but not the match yet
> 
> because after playing Lady Macbeth, I will go straight for Lady Clara, without the S


Can you get the clan on TC discounted tickets?

Just fill out the Queen's Nobility Form and request a name change from clara s to Lady Clara.
I believe you enclose 7 quid for processing fee and wait about a fortnight.


----------



## hpowders

Still haven't finished my Meridian Vineyards 2010 California Pinot Noir. Should rectify that situation right now.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> *Mene, Mene, Tekel, Upharsin*


Yeah, but graffiti can be whitewashed. Innit.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Can you get the clan on TC discounted tickets?
> 
> Just fill out the Queen's Nobility Form and request a name change from clara s to Lady Clara.
> I believe you enclose 7 quid for processing fee and wait about a fortnight.


we have free entrance

the application for name change will be submitted but must follow
the ceremony of the Investiture for conferring of the title by the Queen
at Buckingham

you are all invited


----------



## clara s

right now i am looking at my last summer photographs 

sandy beaches, strong sun, clear blue waters, nice seafood, windsurfing,

bicycling in beautiful woody areas 


and in the evenings, cocktails in a lovely bar under remarkable classical sounds


----------



## clavichorder

I made a group on TC, "Science Fiction Enthusiasts" if anyone is interested in joining and/or contributing. 3 members strong.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> right now i am looking at my last summer photographs
> 
> sandy beaches, strong sun, clear blue waters, nice seafood, windsurfing,
> 
> bicycling in beautiful woody areas
> 
> and in the evenings, cocktails in a lovely bar under remarkable classical sounds[/QUOTE
> 
> Hope my next summer is like that!


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> I made a group on TC, "Science Fiction Enthusiasts" if anyone is interested in joining and/or contributing. 3 members strong.


Well done. May the force be with you!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Copying all four of my Eroicas onto an MP3 player so I can compare them, and so I can get to know this wonderful work even better. They are Bernstein, Walter, Wand, and Gardiner. Somehow I suspect there will be others.


Now burning my fifth Eroica just purchased today: Zinman conducting. Wonderful!


----------



## hpowders

At this time, I've been listening to various Haydn "name" symphonies. Rounded up the usual suspects:
Already knocked off the "Drumroll", "Clock", "Surprise", "Oxford" and the "Bear". Next, the "Hen". Neville Marriner, AOSMITF.

Eating pancakes while listening. Curiously refreshing!


----------



## Masada

...working on making my first 10 posts here, as a newb to Talk Classical, but also heating up a burrito so my ears have enough calories to burn for the next listening session...


----------



## hpowders

^^^^I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship!:tiphat:


----------



## Masada

hpowders said:


> ^^^^I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship!:tiphat:


Agreed!

...assuming that was headed [sic] my way, hpowders! Even if not, :tiphat:

The burrito has inspired me to another cup of coffee while Hyperion's February sampler:








...is played through Sonic Studio's Amarra player / FiiO's E11 / Grado SR80's.

Transitioning now from track 3. Zemlinsky Symphony in D minor - Movement 4 Moderato to track 4. Szymanowski 4 Études, Op 4 - No 1 in E flat minor Allegro moderato


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am looking at my last summer photographs
> 
> sandy beaches, strong sun, clear blue waters, nice seafood, windsurfing,
> 
> bicycling in beautiful woody areas
> 
> and in the evenings, cocktails in a lovely bar under remarkable classical sounds[/QUOTE
> 
> Hope my next summer is like that!
> 
> 
> 
> easy hahaha
> 
> can you bike?
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy hahaha
> 
> can you bike?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to brag, clara s, but I can bike. I can drink. I can post.
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

Masada said:


> Agreed!
> 
> ...assuming that was headed [sic] my way, hpowders! Even if not, :tiphat:
> 
> The burrito has inspired me to another cup of coffee while Hyperion's February sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is played through Sonic Studio's Amarra player / FiiO's E11 / Grado SR80's.
> 
> Transitioning now from track 3. Zemlinsky Symphony in D minor - Movement 4 Moderato to track 4. Szymanowski 4 Études, Op 4 - No 1 in E flat minor Allegro moderato


You blazed right through those 10 posts! Nothing like an inspiring burrito!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to brag, clara s, but I can bike. I can drink. I can post.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect
> 
> very humble hpowders hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to brag, clara s, but I can bike. I can drink. I can post.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, *can* he post!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, *can* he post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to clean up the pancake that hit the floor!! Don't make me laugh like that!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> perfect
> 
> very humble hpowders hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I can be humble. I know I can. I will! I must!
> 
> Anyhow, biking is a lot of fun, downhill!
> In Hawaii they have these bike trips where a bus brings you to the top of a steep hill and the bikes are waiting for you to ride down to the bottom. Very twisty! Pray that the brakes are the best!!
Click to expand...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can be humble. I know I can. I will! I must!
> 
> Anyhow, biking is a lot of fun, downhill!
> In Hawaii they have these bike trips where a bus brings you to the top of a steep hill and the bikes are waiting for you to ride down to the bottom. Very twisty! Pray that the brakes are the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> piece of cake
> 
> remind me this summer to go to Hawaii for biking
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *piece of cake*
> 
> remind me this summer to go to Hawaii for biking
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to be showing me how to be humble!
> 
> If you go, take some knee pads and elbow pads and the best helmet money can buy.
> 
> I can't vouch for the expertise of the Honolulu Philharmonic.
Click to expand...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take some knee pads and elbow pads and the best helmet money can buy.
> 
> I can't vouch for the expertise of the Honolulu Philharmonic.
> 
> 
> 
> granted
> 
> but should I need a Philharmonic to applause my victory through the steep slopes?
Click to expand...


----------



## Masada

hpowders said:


> You blazed right through those 10 posts! Nothing like an inspiring burrito!


_Hahaha!_ :clap:

I'm blaming it on the Sumatra roast coffee and the speed with which these Hyperion Sampler downloads are speeding me through the day... :guitar:


----------



## Masada

hpowders said:


> Still haven't finished my Meridian Vineyards 2010 California Pinot Noir. Should rectify that situation right now.


Ah, Central Coast Pinot (Justin Vineyards and Tablas Creek two favorites from the region)...more "robust" than my favorite Willamette Valley finds, though if the price of Burgandy would slow down again, _yeesh_!

...still not quite 5pm local time here, yet... _tic-tock, tic-tock..._


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> granted
> 
> but should I need a Philharmonic to applause my victory through the steep slopes?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I was thinking afterwards, in a naturally formed crater with perfect acoustics-you, the stars, a full moon and 100 out of tune instruments, courtesy of a minor league orchestra.
Click to expand...


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> hypothermia?
> 
> and I thought the exclamation "Brrrrr" was for the not so hot water
> 
> I hope the situation has improved


The 'hypothermia' was a slight exaggeration... While I was running it was clearly cold, but when I changed direction to return the icy wind made a good attempt at cutting me in half. Still, I've run in colder conditions and so no real harm done.
And yes, the situation improved greatly, thank you - tea can often work wonders!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to be showing me how to be humble!
> 
> If you go, take some knee pads and elbow pads and the best helmet money can buy.
> 
> *I can't vouch for the expertise of the Honolulu Philharmonic*.
> 
> 
> 
> And Sonny Touch?
Click to expand...


----------



## Masada

...signing off for now, but thanks to all you Talk Classical folks who made my first day here a great one. I look forward to many more discussions with you tomorrow and beyond. On the flip-side...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I was thinking afterwards, in a naturally formed crater with perfect acoustics-you, the stars, a full moon and 100 out of tune instruments, courtesy of a minor league orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> that will do nicely
> 
> only one thing, to check the faults in the greater area, in case there is an active volcano
> and can not enjoy the out of tune orchestra till the end hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> The 'hypothermia' was a slight exaggeration... While I was running it was clearly cold, but when I changed direction to return the icy wind made a good attempt at cutting me in half. Still, I've run in colder conditions and so no real harm done.
> And yes, the situation improved greatly, thank you - tea can often work wonders!


i was sure you were exaggerated 

and for how cold are we talking? Brrrrrr (in oC)


----------



## Masada

...a cup of coffee (more of this great Sumatran roast) and about to make my "what are you listening to now" post...cheers!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> that will do nicely
> 
> only one thing, to check the faults in the greater area, in case there is an active volcano
> and can not enjoy the out of tune orchestra till the end hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> As your tour director, would I do that to you? I would be completely at _fault_ if it didn't go perfectly, especially at my prices.
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

Eating leftover pancakes from yesterday. Accompanied by a nice chunk of low fat cheddar cheese and naturally occurring alkaline water. Threw out the pancake that landed on the floor, by the way.


----------



## hpowders

Getting ready to go out for dinner. 

Shirt. Check! Jeans. Check! Designer running shoes. Check! Money belt. Check!

Wonder if anybody at the restaurant will recognize me from TC?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Getting ready to go out for dinner.
> 
> Shirt. Check! Jeans. Check! Designer running shoes. Check! Money belt. Check!
> 
> Wonder if anybody at the restaurant will recognize me from TC?


enjoy

hold with you the cd with Pettersson's 7th

If i see you there, i will talk to you, classical

hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> As your tour director, would I do that to you? I would be completely at _fault_ if it didn't go perfectly, especially at my prices.
> 
> 
> 
> who are you?
> 
> the World outdoors operator?
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> enjoy
> 
> hold with you the cd with Pettersson's 7th
> 
> If i see you there, i will talk to you, classical
> 
> hahaha


Pettersson CD had no effect. Yelled *STELLA !!!!!* That did have an effect. I had to leave.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> who are you?
> 
> the World outdoors operator?
> 
> 
> 
> I blend aesthetically pleasing settings with appropriate music. For example: viewing a complete stage performance of Norma at Stonehenge.
Click to expand...


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> i was sure you were exaggerated
> 
> and for how cold are we talking? Brrrrrr (in oC)


I don't recall how cold it was. I can only say it was somewhere in the region of 'That cup of tea warmed me but I'm having another one right away followed by about three hours in the shower'.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Pettersson CD had no effect. Yelled *STELLA !!!!!* That did have an effect. I had to leave.


Stella who? Blanche's sister? hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blend aesthetically pleasing settings with appropriate music. For example: viewing a complete stage performance of Norma at Stonehenge.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> not for me again Norma in an open theatre
> 
> I had enough attacks from everybody here
> 
> I will not stand an other insult
> 
> maybe only in outer space, sometime, together with Miles Davis
Click to expand...


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I don't recall how cold it was. I can only say it was somewhere in the region of 'That cup of tea warmed me but I'm having another one right away followed by about three hours in the shower'.


a allright
only two teas

something between 0 and -7 hahaha

not too bad


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> not for me again Norma in an open theatre
> 
> I had enough attacks from everybody here
> 
> I will not stand an other insult
> 
> maybe only in outer space, sometime, together with Miles Davis
> 
> 
> 
> No attacks. You know it's all in fun.  We've (I've???) adopted you as our (my???) resident poet/actress.
> 
> Any serious attacker will have me to deal with.:tiphat:
Click to expand...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> No attacks. You know it's all in fun.  We've (I've???) adopted you as our (my???) resident poet/actress.
> 
> Any serious attacker will have me to deal with.:tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> I should hurry and rehearse my next performance then
> 
> it will be a grand entrance
> 
> i appreciate the adoption
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should hurry and rehearse my next performance then
> 
> it will be a grand entrance
> 
> i appreciate the adoption
> 
> 
> 
> I am sending you the official adoption papers.
> Please sign where I put the X, right under A Pettersson.
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

Watched movie "Heights". Good movie. Prefer music.


----------



## neoshredder

Just put together a list of Modern Concertos consisting of Concerti Grossi, Trumpet Concertos, Oboe Concertos, Violin Concertos, Bassoon Concertos, Harpsichord Concertos, and Flute Concertos. Should be quite interesting with a blend of neo-classical.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thinking about how uncannily--and almost disturbingly--good Amazon is getting at tempting me to waste money.


----------



## neoshredder

Try using a Streaming Service. MOG on my iPhone/IPod Touch has been amazing for me. Still cost money but Amazon costs a lot more. At least it did for me. I was spending over $100 a month on music.


----------



## Blancrocher

neoshredder said:


> Try using a Streaming Service. MOG on my iPhone/IPod Touch has been amazing for me. Still cost money but Amazon costs a lot more. At least it did for me. I was spending over $100 a month on music.


I've got one, too--and now I can't do without it. For that reason I'm expecting them to raise the fee to $100/month any day now, however.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should hurry and rehearse my next performance then
> 
> it will be a grand entrance
> 
> i appreciate the adoption
> 
> 
> 
> Working out the adoption details at this time:
> 
> Whoops!!! Possible problem with the adoption:
> I filed for a "mutual interests" adoption and told them we share a common interest in Beethoven. But then I remembered, Beethoven doesn't really speak to you.
> So to avoid disappointment, I'm telling you in advance, the adoption probably won't be authorized.
> Mea culpa!
Click to expand...


----------



## Weston

Trying to sleep after management cryptically announced today they will have a one on one meeting with each of our team tomorrow about a "serious matter." Way to go managers.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> Trying to sleep after management cryptically announced today they will have a one on one meeting with each of our team tomorrow about a "serious matter." Way to go managers.


Good luck tonight, and tomorrow.


----------



## hpowders

Currently waiting for the mail to come in.

You were expecting something more exciting?


----------



## Masada

Avoiding all manner of work to check in here at Talk Classical after bested by work yesterday...






​
...and about to load up something to listen to, which I'll post about in another thread, naturally.


----------



## Guest

I know the feeling...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working out the adoption details at this time:
> 
> Whoops!!! Possible problem with the adoption:
> I filed for a "mutual interests" adoption and told them we share a common interest in Beethoven. But then I remembered, Beethoven doesn't really speak to you.
> So to avoid disappointment, I'm telling you in advance, the adoption probably won't be authorized.
> Mea culpa!
> 
> 
> 
> maybe there will be found somebody else to adopt clara,
> who likes Anton or Gustav or Johannes or Robert hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## clara s

Weston said:


> Trying to sleep after management cryptically announced today they will have a one on one meeting with each of our team tomorrow about a "serious matter." Way to go managers.


what happened today?

I hope everything was under control


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe there will be found somebody else to adopt clara,
> who likes Anton or Gustav or Johannes or Robert hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case, he can do the paperwork required.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Reading this article about possible clean energy.
I address it to my scientific adviser *Aleazk* who will explain it to us all later, when he has the time.
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/feb/12/nuclear-fusion-breakthrough-green-energy-source
The article makes me put on some *Scelsi* (Four Pieces for Orchestra):


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> Reading this article about possible clean energy.
> I address it to my scientific adviser *Aleazk* who will explain it to us all later, when he has the time.
> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/feb/12/nuclear-fusion-breakthrough-green-energy-source
> The article makes me put on some *Scelsi* (Four Pieces for Orchestra):


My report will be on your desk at five o'clock, Sir!

But I think mmsbls can do a better job, since he's in the energy business, actually!


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> Trying to sleep after management cryptically announced today they will have a one on one meeting with each of our team tomorrow about a "serious matter." Way to go managers.


How'd it go today friend?


----------



## hpowders

Reading the mail. Then, aerobics. Then, coffee. Then, dinner. Then, netflix. Then, newspapers. Then, TC. Then, bed.


----------



## aleazk

I spent all the afternoon listening, several times, to Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 3, 4, & 5, with the score, following every detail. I'm not very sure why I did this... considering I have a big physics book to study... and I'm only in page 30 right now... a very sophisticated way of procrastination I guess!.


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> I spent all the afternoon listening, several times, to Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 3, 4, & 5, with the score, following every detail. I'm not very sure why I did this... considering I have a big physics book to study... and I'm only in page 30 right now... a very sophisticated way of procrastination I guess!.


very sophisticated indeed

I use more uncultured ways hahaha

I am getting hungry, I prepare coffees for the whole family,
I look at the weather forecast, I count the pages innumerable times etc etc


----------



## TechWriter

Work...don't tell the boss!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Reading the mail.Then, aerobics.


roll over Beethoven?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> roll over Beethoven?


Ha! Ha! Good one! 
Luckily, aerobics doesn't take too long. Much rather drink coffee. My reward for a workout hardly done!


----------



## Ingélou

Waiting for a certain poster to make his thousandth post - but getting y & thinking I might leave it till tomorrow morning to find out...


----------



## DrKilroy

You need not wait for me - I am trying to invent something special and it's scheduled for tomorrow.  But it's very kind of you. :tiphat:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou

Oh, glad you told us - the suspense was killing us! :lol:
Looking forward to it! :tiphat:

Bon repos.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

hpowders said:


> Reading the mail. Then, aerobics. Then, coffee. Then, dinner. Then, netflix. Then, newspapers. Then, TC. Then, bed.


Reminds me a bit of the French rhyming expression:

Métro
Boulot
Dodo

"train, job, sleep" to describe a more or less humdrum existence. Why not coffee first, then aerobics for a more dynamic workout? :devil:


----------



## Guest

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> Reminds me a bit of the French rhyming expression:
> Métro
> Boulot
> Dodo


Parisian snob!! Or maybe a Lyon snob!!


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Am cooking-up a storm: yellow tofu stir-fry. Tofu's from Chicago; snowpeas from Peru; broccoli from Arizona, peanuts from Georgia (I like to know where my food comes from). Carrots from who the heck knows where, but they are bright orange and fresh and somehow escaped Capt. Kangaroo's bunny rabbit - thank you early exposure to TV, to this day I can't look at carrots with the tops w/o thinking about him lurking mischievously about. Music is from Russia: Shostakovich #1, unusual fare for me, but sparkling and lyrical and surprisingly "full-blown" for such an early work. It all seems to be coming together nicely. Wish you could all come over and advise on collection!


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

TalkingHead said:


> Parisian snob!! Or maybe a Lyon snob!!


TalkingHead, I _aspire _ to Parisian snobbery. However, Lyon will do.


----------



## Ingélou

Up in the night - woken by a cough; now sitting listening to the wind buffeting the world and my back garden. Things haven't been too bad for us in Norfolk compared with the South and the South-west, but the weather pattern in the UK at present is frightening. Sincere sympathy to all those flooded out and without power.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Ingélou said:


> Up in the night - woken by a cough; now sitting listening to the wind buffeting the world and my back garden. Things haven't been too bad for us in Norfolk compared with the South and the South-west, but the weather pattern in the UK at present is frightening. Sincere sympathy to all those flooded out and without power.


I hope you are feeling much better and the situation improves. You have got to get some rest! Sleep sitting-up! Sound advice from Berlioz who amazingly enough lives still. I had a cold for four weeks that would not let me go; little coughing but at least it left my respiratory system alone. Time to listen to Bax's _Tale the Pine Trees Knew _ ? Maybe not, all too real.


----------



## Masada

Ingélou said:


> Up in the night - woken by a cough; now sitting listening to the wind buffeting the world and my back garden. Things haven't been too bad for us in Norfolk compared with the South and the South-west, but the weather pattern in the UK at present is frightening. Sincere sympathy to all those flooded out and without power.


I would have "liked" this post, but not for the suffering, but for the beautiful gems of words you articulately share for us to have some sense of what you truly are experiencing. Thank you, Ingélou, for sharing in congruence and authenticity. May you all receive respite from the excess of coughs, cold, wind, and water...!


----------



## Masada

Blancrocher said:


> Thinking about how uncannily--and almost disturbingly--good Amazon is getting at tempting me to waste money.


I've not only committed to the scam, but have invested in to the project at unselfishly liberating my money to their great cause, for whatever that means.


----------



## Guest

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> TalkingHead, I _aspire _ to Parisian snobbery. However, Lyon will do.


I'm only jealous, Berlioz! We don't have a metro here, only a tramway. Still, _mieux que rien_, I suppose.


----------



## EricABQ

Just caught up with all of the "expert" speculation on what could possibly be going on with the jury in the "loud music" murder trial.

In a shocking turn of events, it appears another Florida jury is having trouble with a case that to all rational human beings appears to be an open and shut case.

Not sure what it is with Florida juries that makes these things so difficult.


----------



## lupinix

cooking, after wasting too much time on guitar playing (if you call it so) all day


----------



## Ingélou

You can never waste time on playing music!


----------



## Weston

Baking ice cream bread (that internet meme that was floating around several months ago) and finding it hard to wait 30 minutes. I want it now! I have a stick of butter out softening.


----------



## Weston

Itullian said:


> How'd it go today friend?


I was sick the day of our one-on-one and so it has been postponed. I feel a little worried that the work force may not have a place for me as I cannot be the smarmy professional business person they probably want and need. On the other hand I still have a lot to offer and I always imagine the worst. Actually being invited to leave would not necessarily be the worst. C'est la vie.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry that you have this worry - but glad that you are not a smarmy professional business person.


----------



## lupinix

Ingélou said:


> You can never waste time on playing music!


I wish I could play guitar at least half as well as I play piano (which isn't good at all), or at least as well as I used to play some years ago

but well, if I keep having these kind of days it might help  usually Im not in the mood for guitar


----------



## EricABQ

Right now I'm scratching my head over the verdict in Florida. 

Agree with the guilties, baffled by the hung jury on the murder count.


----------



## Blancrocher

Reading a rather disturbing article in The New Yorker, called "A Valuable Reputation." It concerns a loose-cannon scientist at Berkeley and a company's aggressive attempts to discredit him, while gradually expanding into an investigation of problems in the environmental regulatory system in the U.S.

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/02/10/140210fa_fact_aviv?currentPage=all


----------



## clara s

Blancrocher said:


> Reading a rather disturbing article in The New Yorker, called "A Valuable Reputation." It concerns a loose-cannon scientist at Berkeley and a company's aggressive attempts to discredit him, while gradually expanding into an investigation of problems in the environmental regulatory system in the U.S.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/02/10/140210fa_fact_aviv?currentPage=all


this work of professor Hayes is known all over the world

Atrazine can bring hormonal loss of balance to male frogs, turning them really to female.

Atrazine has been banned in most EU countries, it looks to be quite dangerous


----------



## Weston

I was listening to Tauno Pylkkänen on my other computer dedicated to music. I wanted to look him up on this computer connected to the internet. I couldn't remember long enough how to spell it, so I went to the music computer, highlighted his name, hit control C, came back to this computer and hit control V . . .


----------



## lupinix

found out I had made an account on a spiritual site some years ago but never posted anything! 
so I have just done so


----------



## Itullian

Eatin' a sammich.


----------



## Sonata

Slow work day, but I don't mind this time. It's ALWAYS dead slow in February and March, most of our elderly patients our down staying warm in Florida/Arizona etc. So I've decided to just relax and be chill during this time of slowness rather than frantic stressing like I am when I'm very slow during other parts of the year.

A fair bit better than last night, I was at my in-laws house and lost the car keys. fell in the snow, in the car, I don't know. Five of spent an hour and a half looking, a good bit outside in a temperature of 6 degrees below zero. To no avail. Hopefully they'll turn up. Fortunately my husband and I had driven seperately due to my schedule, so we drove home together. His dad's going to pick him up today so he can drive the car home with his set of keys  I felt like a big jerk.


----------



## Vaneyes

A husband and wife are shopping in their local supermarket.

The husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart.

"What do you think you're doing?" asks the wife. 



"They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans" he replies. 



"Put them back, we can't afford them" demands the wife, and they

carry on shopping.



A few aisles farther on, the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream

and puts it in the basket. 



"What do you think you're doing?" asks the husband. 



"It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife. 



Her husband retorts: *"So does 24 cans of Budweiser *and it's

half the price."

HUSBAND DOWN IN AISLE 5


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am writing up minutes from a mission board meeting and it is so boring that I have to keep checking into TalkClassical to keep from being bored to death.


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> Slow work day, but I don't mind this time. It's ALWAYS dead slow in February and March, most of our elderly patients our down staying warm in Florida/Arizona etc. So I've decided to just relax and be chill during this time of slowness rather than frantic stressing like I am when I'm very slow during other parts of the year.
> 
> A fair bit better than last night, I was at my in-laws house and lost the car keys. fell in the snow, in the car, I don't know. Five of spent an hour and a half looking, a good bit outside in a temperature of 6 degrees below zero. To no avail. Hopefully they'll turn up. Fortunately my husband and I had driven seperately due to my schedule, so we drove home together. His dad's going to pick him up today so he can drive the car home with his set of keys  I felt like a big jerk.


I lost my mother's house keys once. I think it happened when I dropped my handbag on getting out of the car, and they must have fallen out of the side & I didn't notice. In the end I had to pay to get her lock changed. So sympathies!


----------



## clara s

it is a hard day's night

and I am resting with a small glass of baileys and a Leonidas belgian chocolate box in front of me

what shall I choose? milk chocolate, dark chocolate, fresh butter cream, hazelnut praline?

so difficult


----------



## Guest

I'd choose the milk chocolate, the dark chocolate, the fresh bitter cream and the hazelnut praline. Then I would proceed to the lark's throat ripple and the anthrax surprise.


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> what shall I choose? milk chocolate, dark chocolate, fresh butter cream, hazelnut praline?


My unsolicited advice is to try all of them in order to narrow and focus your options, thus making your choice easier.


----------



## mirepoix

I'm browsing an online retailer. It's selling an old book of ballet photography by Serge Lido that I'm about to buy. However I've paused for a moment to listen to the sound of my wallet having palpitations.


----------



## clara s

TalkingHead said:


> I'd choose the milk chocolate, the dark chocolate, the fresh bitter cream and the hazelnut praline. Then I would proceed to the lark's throat ripple and the anthrax surprise.


mind the indigestion hahaha


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> My unsolicited advice is to try all of them in order to narrow and focus your options, thus making your choice easier.


what should I do If I had not you here guys


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I'm browsing an online retailer. It's selling an old book of ballet photography by Serge Lido that I'm about to buy. However I've paused for a moment to listen to the sound of my wallet having palpitations.


my unsolicited advice is to listen to the sound of your wallet for more than a moment


----------



## aleazk

Live transmission of asteroid in close-approach to Earth. In two hours.


----------



## Vaneyes

*A Yorkshire man takes his cat to the vet

*Yorkshire man: "Ayup, lad, I need to talk to thee about me cat."

Vet: "Is it a tom?"

Yorkshire man: "Nay, I've browt it with us."


----------



## Kieran

I'm hooked on House of Cards and just finished the binge on season 2 - and I'm missing Frank!


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> I was sick the day of our one-on-one and so it has been postponed. I feel a little worried that the work force may not have a place for me as I cannot be the smarmy professional business person they probably want and need. On the other hand I still have a lot to offer and I always imagine the worst. Actually being invited to leave would not necessarily be the worst. C'est la vie.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Update. The "serious meeting" involved a new even more complicated work flow than the previous Dilbert inspired Rube Goldberg/Heath Robinson device already in place.

Sigh . . . Was that all? So I am still gainfully employed. I always seem to imagine the worst.


----------



## ptr

Watching Olympic Hockey; Sweden - Slovenia...

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Taking heed. Next time I'm on the high seas, I'll be watching out for rogue containers. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/21/world/container-ship-loses-containers/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Blancrocher

Reading The Onion. 

I was attracted to this headline in particular: "Netflix Introduces New ‘Browse Endlessly’ Plan." It burns me up the way film streaming sites don't possess catalogs of all their contents. The worst is Hulu, which used to have an easily searchable list, allowing me to organize their Criterion films by director, country, chronology, etc. Then management changed and stripped away this functionality to get more random clicks from idiots. 

It's like civilization is collapsing right before me eyes.


----------



## GreenMamba

Somewhat related to Blackrocher's post, reading about Verizon's squabbles with Cogent and Netflix.

http://arstechnica.com/information-...d-every-day-because-verizon-wants-more-money/

Netflix won't stream as well across Verizon, which has a deal with Redbox, a Netflix competitor.



> In some cases, Verizon has actually purchased and installed the necessary equipment to upgrade ports, but not turned it on, according to Schaeffer. "They actually put it in, so they spent the money, but they just politically have not been willing to turn it on in order to ensure that Netflix will not work as well as Redbox," he said.


----------



## joen_cph

watching historic live streaming from the Kiev Square, currently this link http://jyllands-posten.dk/internati...jenko-et-diktatur-er-blevet-vaeltet?ref=ni.dk, as well as constant twitter updates.
It is not going to be easy, but there´s definitely more optimism now than a couple of days ago. a lot else appears insignificant if compared to this.


----------



## mstar

Been watching some Winter Olympics, and I can't wait for FIFA.... As for the former, I felt terrible for Plushenko when he wasn't able to skate.... 
Anyway, I'm back for a few minutes, nice to be back....


----------



## Kopachris

Celebrating the Norse apocalypse with some homemade mead.


----------



## Mahlerian

Blancrocher said:


> Reading The Onion.
> 
> I was attracted to this headline in particular: "Netflix Introduces New 'Browse Endlessly' Plan." It burns me up the way film streaming sites don't possess catalogs of all their contents. The worst is Hulu, which used to have an easily searchable list, allowing me to organize their Criterion films by director, country, chronology, etc. Then management changed and stripped away this functionality to get more random clicks from idiots.
> 
> It's like civilization is collapsing right before me eyes.


The sad thing is that Netflix might actually go in that direction.

Is there anyone else who finds the current advertising saying "watch movies and TV shows instantly" somewhere between hilarious and horrifying?

Obviously you can't watch anything instantly with Netflix. Those 3+ hour Hollywood epics take just as long to watch as if you used anything else!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahlerian said:


> Obviously you can't watch anything instantly with Netflix. Those 3+ hour Hollywood epics take just as long to watch as if you used anything else!


Would that we could!--though even then an instant would probably be more time than I'd like to spend on most Hollywood epics.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Am ripping my new Gunter Want Beethoven Symphonies set that I just received in the mail today. It is a used set in like new condition. Beautiful. Each CD has a booklet and they paired the symphonies to fit two per disc but for the Ninth. No filler overtures.

3 and 6 ripped, going on 9.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watchin' the Daytona 500 and readin' 'bout Piers Morgan losin' his gunfight. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/24/b...-plan-end-to-his-prime-time-show.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes

GONE READING

One morning a husband returns after several hours of
fishing and decides to take a nap. Although not familiar with the lake,
the wife decides to take the boat out.

She motors out a short distance, anchors, and reads her book.

Along comes a Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman
and says, " Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?"

"Reading a book," she replies, (thinking, "Isn't that obvious?")

"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area," he informs her.

"I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading."

"Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start
at any moment. I'll have to take you in and write you up."

"For reading a book?" she replies.

"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area," he informs her again.

"I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading."

"Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start
at any moment. I'll have to take you in and write you up."

"If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault," says the woman.

"But I haven't even touched you," says the game warden.

"That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could
start at any moment."

"Have a nice day ma'am," and he left.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm currently DAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!-ing right now...


----------



## Cheyenne

Arts and crafts.. For a presentation. I am not very skilled with my hands, but it looks decent!


----------



## mirepoix

Cheyenne said:


> Arts and crafts.. For a presentation. I am not very skilled with my hands, but it looks decent!


As with the journey being more important than the destination, so is the process. And if what you create is done with honesty, then it's both a success and truly yours.


----------



## Levanda

Starting to learn musical notes oh please don't smile at me, trying to practising on paper keyboard is fun and I hope to do some simple notes in futrue.


----------



## Ingélou

Sitting enjoying myself posting, but realizing that I'd be a nit-wit if I stay here much longer, as I need to get some sleep before my two violin lessons (with different teachers) tomorrow!


----------



## Blancrocher

Reading the thread that has been "closed for repairs," of course.


----------



## mirepoix

Checking my (poor) wallet because we're finally ready to go out to dinner. The destination is an Italian place down by the river where the humble risotto ai funghi is wonderful. But I can't help wonder what soundtrack we'll be treated to while eating...


----------



## EricABQ

Blancrocher said:


> Reading the thread that has been "closed for repairs," of course.


I miss that thread.

I had some more smack I wanted to talk about Canada.


----------



## EricABQ

Right now I'm wondering if I am a bad person for finding this story funny:

"A man from Independence Township, Michigan accidentally shot and killed himself on Monday while teaching his girlfriend about gun safety, the Oakland Press reports.

The 36-year-old, whose name has not been released, was showing his girlfriend how his three handguns are safe when they aren't loaded, according to the Detroit Free Press. He was attempting to demonstrate the safety of the handguns by holding them to his head and pulling the trigger.

The third gun fired, and the man was struck in the head. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

*The man's girlfriend told authorities he had been drinking most of the day before the incident took place*."

I think the bolded part pretty much explains it all.


----------



## Taggart

EricABQ said:


> Right now I'm wondering if I am a bad person for finding this story funny:
> <snip>


No. Only if you laugh at it rather than sympathising with the lady and the dead person.


----------



## EricABQ

Taggart said:


> No. Only if you laugh at it rather than sympathising with the lady and the dead person.


Uh, oh, too late.

Actually, it's a funny thing about stories like that. News site editors can't help themselves, those stories run on U.S sites all the time. Something about being able to write some variation of the headline "Man kills self during gun safety demo" must make their day.


----------



## DrKilroy

Anyway, that was a pretty stupid way to die.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou

Oh, so *easy* to do something stupid, though.

Like the time a few years ago when I took the dogs (when we had them) out into the back garden on leads *because* a fence panel had blown down & the garden was open to the street. But then I *forgot *about the fence panel lying on the ground and tripped over it, and because each hand was holding a lead with a dog on the end, I couldn't put out my hands to save myself and I fell face first onto concrete. There was a crunching noise & I thought, 'That's it - fifty-eight isn't very old to die.'

But then I realised that I was still alive, though my nose has been wonky from that day to this. I was taken to hospital & I was x-rayed, sewn up, & kept in overnight as a precaution, with nurses shining torches into my eyes every time I was on the verge of dropping off.

Next day, a doctor came to discharge me & wanted to know how I'd come by my battered bandaged face. I told him - he was highly amused - and ten minutes later, he came back with a group of medical students just so they could hear me tell it again.

And because Taggart was late turning up to fetch me, he came back in another twenty minutes with another bunch of students... :lol:


----------



## kv466

Just skimmed the 'Paletrina vs Rachmaninov' thread...looks like I haven't missed much 'round here.


----------



## GreenMamba

kv466 said:


> Just skimmed the 'Paletrina vs Rachmaninov' thread...looks like I haven't missed much 'round here.


A certain member associated with a high number of locked threads seems to have returned.


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm practicing several different kinds of maniacal laughs. It's surprisingly fun and funny.


----------



## mirepoix

Cheyenne said:


> I'm practicing several different kinds of maniacal laughs. It's surprisingly fun and funny.


Good stuff. 
And when you've narrowed it down to a couple of favourites, make sure you do them again only this time somewhere with a natural reverb like a shower or something. Bonus points if you do it in the dark while holding a flashlight under your chin.


----------



## mirepoix

I've just watched my companion slip into in a taxi and now I'm preparing for work tomorrow. But all the while the thought running through my head is "Apples or oranges? Apples or oranges? Apples or oranges..."


----------



## Vaneyes

Putting my boots on, to go into the wild. Wish me luck.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently in my symphonic literature class, talking about Schubert's symphonies... Mmmmmm


----------



## GreenMamba

Cheyenne said:


> I'm practicing several different kinds of maniacal laughs. It's surprisingly fun and funny.


What kind of life do you lead that you should require multiple kinds if maniacal laugh?


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> What kind of life do you lead that you should require multiple kinds if maniacal laugh?


She's Tiger Woods' niece, and recently won her first professional golf tournament?


----------



## mirepoix

Making bread. I'm fond of baking no knead bread and the one that's currently on the go is a joint effort ("too many cooks..."?) due to me opening my big mouth to tell my companion "Sure, it's easy to bake bread. Let's do it".


----------



## Blancrocher

Right now, I'm doing a slow burn over Google Maps removing the "search nearby" function in the updated version.

*p.s.* IDIOTS!


----------



## clara s

drinking my hot hot hot chocolate

listening to the last notes of "let her go" by Passengers, a very nice song



goodnight to everybody


----------



## hpowders

Cheyenne said:


> I'm practicing several different kinds of maniacal laughs. It's surprisingly fun and funny.


Brought on by excessive exposure to superficial TC polls no doubt.


----------



## samurai

mirepoix said:


> Making bread. I'm fond of baking no knead bread and the one that's currently on the go is a joint effort ("too many cooks..."?) due to me opening my big mouth to tell my companion "Sure, it's easy to bake bread. Let's do it".
> 
> View attachment 36020


I guess the old adage about "too many cooks spoiling the stew"--or in this case, the bread--might not be so daft after all! :scold:


----------



## ptr

Slacking in front of the Telly watching re-runs of Tog Gear Australia...

/ptr


----------



## Flamme

Drinking coffee


----------



## Sonata

Drinking chamomile tea as I have apparently learned that even decaf coffee every day is too much caffeine for me :scold:


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Slacking in front of the Telly watching re-runs of Tog Gear Australia...
> 
> /ptr


Top Gear?

So many styles in auto reviews. Here's two I came across for the 2014 Mazda 3. Very different.

Girl review:






Guy review:






Though I enjoyed/preferred the detailed information on the "Guy", there's something to be said for the "Girl". Because, it's gathered almost 10,000 more views!


----------



## Levanda

Learned piano notes and I am on beginner level 7. Is challenging and interesting, ah with bottle wine goes well.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Moping around, seriously getting a sick feeling of anticipation just opening up my computer to listen to music. Like I use to 6 years ago. It's good to go back to an old friend again with the same awe and excitement as I use to, though no more tears... sigh, I miss the Time of Tears... what a special time that was...


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> Top Gear?


Yea, spelling is not my forte! 

Don't primarily watch it for the "auto reviews", but for the intense male auto bickering! 
Watch TG UK for the same reasons, just like I find TG US far to bland and PC..

/ptr


----------



## mirepoix

Beginning the process of getting my chops back.


----------



## lupinix

testing out my new laptop


----------



## hpowders

Drinking a K Cup of Kenya AA coffee after a most satisfying meal of stuffed shells, corn, rye bread and a red delicious apple.


----------



## mirepoix

RLRR 
LRLL
RLRR 
LRLL
etc.


----------



## hpowders

He's type-casting himself.


----------



## mirepoix

hpowders said:


> He's type-casting himself.


RLRR 
LRLL
Boom-tish!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Getting ready for my first concert of the semester! Remember something I said in the past here about playing a piece with bass flute? Well, that's tonight! I wanna take a picture of myself with the flute when I can, it's a really special occasion. Who knows, I might not play the bass flute again for _many _years to come, it's quite a rarity.


----------



## clavichorder

Usually I'm too literal with this thread and have nothing to say but, I'm looking at TC/listening to a youtube audio.


----------



## clavichorder

whoops............


----------



## mirepoix

I'm deciding what to cook for tonight as I'll be dining alone due to my companion going out with her friends. It's cool though, because it means I can eat exactly what/when I like. Afterwards I'll sit blissfully listening to some music, while she's in a club dancing to tunes that to my ear go something like this:

Thump, thump, thump. Barada.
Thump, Thump, thump. Barada.
Thump, Thump, Thump. Barada.
Thump, Thump, THUMP. *BARADA*.
(Add 16ths on hi-hat and Repeat x 109)

She'll come home in the early hours, slamming the taxi door, heel-tipped infinity legs clicking up the stairs, flushed full with excitement and the events of the night and wanting to tell me all about it - and in the course disturbing me out of my (probably Shostakovich) musically induced bliss fugue state.


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> She'll come home in the early hours, slamming the taxi door, heel-tipped infinity legs clicking up the stairs, flushed full with excitement and the events of the night and wanting to tell me all about it - and in the course disturbing me out of my (probably Shostakovich) musically induced bliss fugue state.


Sounds great, forget about Shosti, go dancin' with her!! (Or someone else will.......)

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## mirepoix

Jos said:


> Sounds great, forget about Shosti, go dancin' with her!! (Or someone else will.......)
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Hello Jos.
I'm sure she'll have many dancing partners and a great time. She and I don't move in the same kind of social circles so she's better off clubbing with her friends. It's all good.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Jos said:


> Sounds great, forget about Shosti, go dancin' with her!! (Or someone else will.......)
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Totally agreed ... from time to time join her so she can be a free spirit whilst not totally free


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm following up on mirepoix by listening to Shostie's first violin concerto.. I don't have any partner to worry about, though :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Making pasta and awaiting more reading.


----------



## Blancrocher

Just starting a new piece in the NYRB: "Ukraine: The Haze of Propaganda," by Timothy Snyder.

http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2014/mar/01/ukraine-haze-propaganda/?insrc=hpss


----------



## Sonata

A good day for Shostakovich! Excellent! I've been really digging him lately. I listened to his Piano concerto #1, concertina for two pianos and piano quintet today. Tonight I plan to sample Lady Macbeth and his preludes and Fugues. Yay Shosty!

At the moment though, listening to some rock music and preparing to start dinner for my family. Fried perch and french fries as well as baby carrots. Not very healthy I know, but it's been one of those days.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^doesn't sound unhealthy and I'm sure it's tasty. In any case I hope you and your family enjoy it. And listening to Lady M, of course.

I *prepared this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stovies which I consider peasant food and therefore part of my heritage. Simple tastes for a simple man. And since my companion is slumming it by being with me in the first place, she can sink lower still if she's hungry when she comes in - as I tend to cook larger portion sizes and so there's lots left over.

*'prepared' - loosest ever use of that term, right there.


----------



## hpowders

Staring at Naxos "Persichetti Works for Violin and Piano" Jewel Box and wondering why I bought it.
Not as fine as his piano sonatas.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about invasion, and wondering why one country thinks it has World Rights for such an endeavor. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/01/world/europe/ukraine-politics/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> I *prepared this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stovies which I consider peasant food and therefore part of my heritage. Simple tastes for a simple man. And since my companion is slumming it by being with me in the first place, she can sink lower still if she's hungry when she comes in - as I tend to cook larger portion sizes and so there's lots left over.
> 
> *'prepared' - loosest ever use of that term, right there.


Sounds delightful - ideally with a few suet dumplings as well.


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart said:


> Sounds delightful - ideally with a few suet dumplings as well.


It sure does - and they could almost be considered a necessity. But unfortunately I didn't have the makings of dumplings.


----------



## Ingélou

I am constructing a modern surreal sonnet from the last few pages of Three Word Story. Thus:

*With ravine shrieked
Barbaric & orgiastic
Venetian molasses: Arcelangelo,
A serendipitous occurrence,
Corkage all inclusive.
The ferocious rumbling
Into the iridescence
An irreversible disability.
Finally some hope - 
But its potency
Left many unanswered. 
Spinoza today would
Rationalise Divine Nature
After cold showering...*

Hmm - might submit it to some trendy mag & let them 'find meanings' in it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listening to Beethoven's First Symphony. This begins my 5th trip through all nine, in a row. I am compelled to continue until I am very familiar with them all. They are beautiful, wonderful, fantastic....


----------



## lupinix

listening to music a bit, composing a bit, playing piano a bit, reading a bit, posting a bit, all of them constantly alternating


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

thinking it's bedtime, nite all


----------



## Weston

Returning form a valiant effort to go in to work in the ice age. Two buses collided just prior to my stop and are out of commission. A third came by going the other way and could not make it up a hill. We are told it is going no farther. Maybe I'll wait until spring to go to work. We Americans have an insane work culture anyway.


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying the beautiful sunshine that's filtering into my office window. One can almost pretend that it's NOT 16 degrees below zero (fahrenheit) right now.....


----------



## lupinix

Sonata said:


> Enjoying the beautiful sunshine that's filtering into my office window. One can almost pretend that it's NOT 16 degrees below zero (fahrenheit) right now.....


wow that's really cold  , I'm going to tell my parents and everyone else here that does to stop complaining about the cold or winter. There hasn't fallen a single snowflake in the Netherlands (at least the part in which I live) this whole winter, which in my own opinion is actually a bit sad, yet still people keep complaining....


----------



## lupinix

I should be off to school soon


----------



## clara s

lupinix said:


> listening to music a bit, composing a bit, playing piano a bit, reading a bit, posting a bit, all of them constantly alternating


you sound bored


----------



## clara s

Sonata said:


> Enjoying the beautiful sunshine that's filtering into my office window. One can almost pretend that it's
> NOT 16 degrees below zero (fahrenheit) right now.....


"perceptions" is the magic word


----------



## Levanda

Nah did cleaning house so boring, made dinner for family got nice bottle red wine, follow Ukraine problems.


----------



## clara s

I am trying the first bite of the walnut cake, that I just took out of the oven.

I poured white chocolate dressing over it 

From the house next door, i can hear toccata and fugue of Bach

what a scenery


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

lupinix said:


> wow that's really cold  , I'm going to tell my parents and everyone else here that does to stop complaining about the cold or winter. There hasn't fallen a single snowflake in the Netherlands (at least the part in which I live) this whole winter, which in my own opinion is actually a bit sad, yet still people keep complaining....


Well, we have had plenty of snow in the US. A couple of weeks ago, there was snow in 49 of the 50 states (the exception being Florida -- yes, there was snow in Hawaii, on Mauna Kea which is well over 4000 meters high). In Chicago, we have had nearly 170 cm of snow this winter.

Right now, my primary project is writing a cookbook on pasta sauces.


----------



## hpowders

Yea Florida! 83 degrees right now.

Let's see, should I jet ski today, ride my 12 speed, tear up the road with my GTI or just continue posting on TC in air conditioned comfort eating some Greek olive loaf bread? So many choices....so little time.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yea Florida! 83 degrees right now.
> 
> Let's see, should I jet ski today, ride my 12 speed, tear up the road with my GTI or just continue posting on TC in air conditioned comfort eating some Greek olive loaf bread? So many choices....so little time.


impressive but your choices are countable hahaha

i was really confused whether i should go walking by the seaside, or play tennis in an open court by the coast,

or sunbathing on my veranda, or going for lunch out in the countryside, or drive the A3 on the coast road

with windows fully open, or listening to Bruckner's 4th while drinking wine in the garden, or, or... hahaha

what a life

Finally i decided to write here


----------



## clara s

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> Well, we have had plenty of snow in the US. A couple of weeks ago, there was snow in 49 of the 50 states (the exception being Florida -- yes, there was snow in Hawaii, on Mauna Kea which is well over 4000 meters high). In Chicago, we have had nearly 170 cm of snow this winter.
> 
> Right now, my primary project is writing a cookbook on pasta sauces.


170 cm of snow?

I would really love to see this, OK, just for a minute

pasta sauces? somebody told me about a superbly tasty calamari sauce


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> impressive but your choices are countable hahaha
> 
> i was really confused whether i should go walking by the seaside, or play tennis in an open court by the coast,
> 
> or sunbathing on my veranda, or going for lunch out in the countryside, or drive the A3 on the coast road
> 
> with windows fully open, or listening to Bruckner's 4th while drinking wine in the garden, or, or... hahaha
> 
> what a life
> 
> Finally i decided to write here


That's 28.3 Celsius by the way.

You know I could do all those things too!!! If I had a Mediterranean Sea, an Audi A3 and a veranda, but I don't, so by unanimous vote, I'm staying here in air conditioned comfort a few miles inland from the Gulf of Mexico, eating my Greek Olive loaf with the saltiest olives ever made, getting myself into trouble on TC.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I am trying the first bite of the walnut cake, that I just took out of the oven.
> 
> I poured white chocolate dressing over it
> 
> From the house next door, i can hear toccata and fugue of Bach
> 
> what a scenery


I'm sorry. Is it too loud? I will lower it a bit.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I'm sorry. Is it too loud? I will lower it a bit.


hahaha no, leave it

the music adds to the taste of chocolate

if you like walnut cake, there is still enough left


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> That's 28.3 Celsius by the way.
> 
> You know I could do all those things too!!! If I had a Mediterranean Sea, an Audi A3 and a veranda, but I don't, so by unanimous vote, I'm staying here in air conditioned comfort a few miles inland from the Gulf of Mexico, eating my Greek Olive loaf with the saltiest olives ever made, getting myself into trouble on TC.


I know the converting factor

Mediterranean sea, often, is not so friendly this time of year, maybe Gulf of Mexico is more peaceful

in trouble? you? no chance


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha no, leave it
> 
> the music adds to the taste of chocolate
> 
> if you like walnut cake, there is still enough left


Really, truly wish I could. The cake would be the least of it.

The door seems to be locked from the outside!!!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I know the converting factor
> 
> Mediterranean sea, often, is not so friendly this time of year, maybe Gulf of Mexico is more peaceful
> 
> in trouble? you? no chance


Me? Yes, chance!

Yes the Gulf is quite placid this time of year. Our turbulent rainy stormy season is during the summer.
During Christmas, the Santas walk around here in Bermuda shorts. Just doesn't seem right!


----------



## jani

Metal injection posted one song from this band to their Facebook wall, at first i thought that it was a somekinda joke young Asian girls, the band is called BABYMETAL, but i was suprised this song is actually great, i love the riffs and the melodies.
I don't have a clue what the lyrics mean but who gives a fu*k its a great tune!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Me? Yes, chance!
> 
> Yes the Gulf is quite placid this time of year. Our turbulent rainy stormy season is during the summer.
> During Christmas, the Santas walk around here in Bermuda shorts. Just doesn't seem right!


the gulf stream keep your climate mild and warm

you can not avoid swim suit Christmas


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> the gulf stream keep your climate mild and warm
> 
> you can not avoid swim suit Christmas


We rarely get above 92 degrees Fahrenheit in the summer. You are correct (as if you are ever wrong). The Gulf moderates the temperature. In NYC where I'm from (can't you tell from my accent?), the summer temperature can hit 98 degrees Fahrenheit. The water (Atlantic Ocean) is usually far away.
Yes in Winter I could go to the beach.....or sit here and type away in air-conditioned comfort!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> We rarely get above 92 degrees Fahrenheit in the summer. You are correct (as if you are ever wrong). The Gulf moderates the temperature. In NYC where I'm from (can't you tell from my accent?), the summer temperature can hit 98 degrees Fahrenheit. The water (Atlantic Ocean) is usually far away.
> Yes in Winter I could go to the beach.....or sit here and type away in air-conditioned comfort!


no very high or very low temperatures

I like this climate

your accent is your trademark hahaha true new yorker


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> no very high or very low temperatures
> 
> I like this climate
> 
> your accent is your trademark hahaha true new yorker


Yes, I am. Where you live sounds like San Diego California-never too hot or cold. Pacific ocean. Nice beaches. Hilly roads for driving pleasure. The annual temperature range is around 50 degrees Fahrenheit to about 78 degrees Fahrenheit. Sometimes above or below, but rarely.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes, I am. Where you live sounds like San Diego California-never too hot or cold. Pacific ocean. Nice beaches. Hilly roads for driving pleasure. The annual temperature range is around 50 degrees Fahrenheit to about 78 degrees Fahrenheit. Sometimes above or below, but rarely.


where i live sounds exactly like Southern California

I once saw some photographs of a place called Camarillo in Ventura CA,

and the sky was exactly like the colour of the sky I see everyday when I open my window


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> where i live sounds exactly like Southern California
> 
> I once saw some photographs of a place called Camarillo in Ventura CA,
> 
> and the sky was exactly like the colour of the sky I see everyday when I open my window


I would live there myself except California taxes you to death, but it is beautiful, especially down near San Diego.
A lot of people have left California because the state bleeds you dry.

Sounds like clara s is a very lucky lady to be living in paradise.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

hpowders said:


> That's 28.3 Celsius by the way.
> 
> You know I could do all those things too!!! If I had a Mediterranean Sea, an Audi A3 and a veranda, but I don't, so by unanimous vote, I'm staying here in air conditioned comfort a few miles inland from the Gulf of Mexico, eating my Greek Olive loaf with the saltiest olives ever made, getting myself into trouble on TC.


I'm similar as it's 28.3 here too but sadly on the Fahrenheit scale. The sea is a stone's throw away but far too chilly for a dip besides which the waves are rather higher than me atm. I have the central heating 'maxed out' which is like air conditioning in reverse 

Am I jealous, nah, who in my place would be.


----------



## hpowders

Haut Parleur said:


> I'm similar as it's 28.3 here too but sadly on the Fahrenheit scale. The sea is a stone's throw away but far too chilly for a dip besides which the waves are rather higher than me atm. I have the central heating 'maxed out' which is like air conditioning in reverse
> 
> Am I jealous, nah, who in my place would be.


At least you have 4 seasons, right? I miss that. I have 2 seasons: warm and hot. Nice but boring.


----------



## lupinix

clara s said:


> you sound bored


haha see what you mean, I was mostly just not determined enough to really go for something, whether it was something I already was doing or something different, and it kind of started to annoy me ^^



hpowders said:


> Yea Florida! 83 degrees right now.
> 
> Let's see, should I jet ski today, ride my 12 speed, tear up the road with my GTI or just continue posting on TC in air conditioned comfort eating some Greek olive loaf bread? So many choices....so little time.





clara s said:


> impressive but your choices are countable hahaha
> 
> i was really confused whether i should go walking by the seaside, or play tennis in an open court by the coast,
> 
> or sunbathing on my veranda, or going for lunch out in the countryside, or drive the A3 on the coast road
> 
> with windows fully open, or listening to Bruckner's 4th while drinking wine in the garden, or, or... hahaha
> 
> what a life
> 
> Finally i decided to write here


I seem not the only one that has trouble with choices


----------



## lupinix

hpowders said:


> Yea Florida! 83 degrees right now.
> 
> Let's see, should I jet ski today, ride my 12 speed, tear up the road with my GTI or just continue posting on TC in air conditioned comfort eating some Greek olive loaf bread? So many choices....so little time.





hpowders said:


> At least you have 4 seasons, right? I miss that. I have 2 seasons: warm and hot. Nice but boring.


Its really nice to have 4 seasons  but then I want it to snow a tiny bit in the winter ;< 
we might have even more seasons if I judge by weather, end of may and begin of june is usually the hottest, august is kind of a rain month, while September is a kind of Summer revival, at least in my experience


----------



## mirepoix

Just returned from picking a few things up from work. My companion is working there today and I found her waiting in makeup. She scowled at me unprompted and then glared when I recoiled and said_ "See? We can't all be beautiful on the inside"_. I captured her expression with an old film camera that I was carrying. I might develop it this afternoon and peek at the results through my fingers.
On the way back home I noticed a new greengrocer has opened near where I live. How exciting! It really made my day. So I've bought some bananas, bulbs of garlic, chestnut mushrooms, root ginger and some tomatoes. Ah, I'm easily pleased, I am.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was practicing some conducting, doing a piece memorized. Then I went and looked in my back pack for the score... oops... left in my locker at the school...


----------



## mirepoix

I'm planning my weekend.
My companion will be gone for a while. Her weekend -
Fly to Los Angeles to work for a week. Afterwards, to Vancouver for another couple of days worth of work. Forget to send me a postcard.
My weekend -
In the morning, go to the corner shop and buy bread and milk.
In the afternoon, remember to water the plants, including the herbs.
In the evening, stand by my window, slowly, silently, and angrily shaking my fist at innocent passersby...

That's it so far.


----------



## cwarchc

mirepoix said:


> I'm planning my weekend.
> My companion will be gone for a while. Her weekend -
> Fly to Los Angeles to work for a week. Afterwards, to Vancouver for another couple of days worth of work. Forget to send me a postcard.
> My weekend -
> In the morning, go to the corner shop and buy bread and milk.
> In the afternoon, remember to water the plants, including the herbs.
> In the evening, stand by my window, slowly, silently, and angrily shaking my fist at innocent passersby...
> 
> That's it so far.


And lots and lots of music.
Sounds quite good to me


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I'm planning my weekend.
> My companion will be gone for a while. Her weekend -
> Fly to Los Angeles to work for a week. Afterwards, to Vancouver for another couple of days worth of work. Forget to send me a postcard.
> My weekend -
> In the morning, go to the corner shop and buy bread and milk.
> In the afternoon, remember to water the plants, including the herbs.
> In the evening, stand by my window, slowly, silently, and angrily shaking my fist at innocent passersby...
> 
> That's it so far.


why?

show merci to the innocent passersby... hahaha


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> why?
> 
> show merci to the innocent passersby... hahaha


I don't know why. But I do think if I were walking along the road, quite happily and without a care in the world, then I looked up and noticed someone slowly, silently, and angrily shaking their fist at me, it would amuse me greatly!


----------



## clara s

I am practicing barre-a terre at home for tomorrow's lesson

I stop every 10 minutes to see here and eat a smaaall chocolate


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I don't know why. But I do think if I were walking along the road, quite happily and without a care in the world, then I looked up and noticed someone slowly, silently, and angrily shaking their fist at me, it would amuse me greatly!


I seeeeee

if it was me, I would run thinking what I had done to deserve this greeting


----------



## Guest

Besides the obvious, listening to some Elliott Carter.


----------



## Weston

Enjoying a new graphic card I just installed. The old one had burned out and I was just using whatever ancient tech was internal to the motherboard. Now I'm back to full 24" screen capacity!

Of course, everyone looks a lot smaller now. I may need to adjust that for my aging eyes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was banana eating, now I'm gonna make-up do, brunch-eat, and laundry-do.


----------



## hpowders

Drinking a K cup of Green Mountain Double Black Diamond extra bold coffee; a perfect match to my personality.
Darker than your most wicked forbidden dream.


----------



## lupinix

making dinner..


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about how hard it is to find a missing airliner.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/11/world/asia/hunt-for-missing-malaysian-jet.html?hp&_r=0

Not to mention criminals, terrorists, etc. Not sayin' there's a connection here, yet.

Anywho, maybe the "whoms it may concerns" should get Google involved. They can find anything for me in a fraction of a second.


----------



## lupinix

printing composition scores for my lesson tomorrow


----------



## hpowders

I posted; washed the car; had 3 K cups of nasty black coffee.

That's a full day where I come from.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about a gentleman who received ten years in prison for a tweet. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/11/world/meast/saudi-arabia-twitter-jail/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## hpowders

About to listen to Haydn's The Creation.
I have to thank someone for this beautiful Florida day.
Haydn will show me the way.


----------



## Blancrocher

Right now I'm deciding on music to cull from my collection. So far I've managed to buy 2 cds and added 11 to my "Wish List." 

This isn't going well.


----------



## Sonata

Blancrocher said:


> Right now I'm deciding on music to cull from my collection. So far I've managed to buy 2 cds and added 11 to my "Wish List."
> 
> This isn't going well.


Yep, that would be me!!


----------



## hpowders

Just took a haircut.
What do you think?


----------



## Ingélou

Chilling out after my 'exam grade 3' violin lesson. Last week we practised the aural test for the first time, and it was terrifying. I was hopeless - couldn't clap properly, couldn't tell duple from quadruple time, couldn't even tell major from minor. This week it went much better, but then it would - one of the pieces to clap along to was a slip jig that I've danced to and played, 'Drops of Brandy'. 



I mean, how likely is it that in the real exam, that would crop up?

I'm just going to have to get the best marks I can on my three prepared pieces and my scales, to carry me over the sight reading and the aural tests. A few weeks ago, I remarked to Richard that as it was my first music exam ever, I'd be quite happy if I just scraped a pass.

Richard was *not* pleased. '*My* pupils get good marks,' he said.


----------



## Taggart

Shouldn't laugh - but another example of NFN - fire station goes up in smoke - the fire engine was inside the station at the time!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I posted; washed the car; had 3 K cups of nasty black coffee.
> 
> That's a full day where I come from.


please, do not get too tired hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> please, do not get too tired hahaha


It's all about the pacing. If it gets done, fine. If it doesn't, fine.


----------



## hpowders

Have to watch this movie I've been ignoring, "Away from Her" with Julie Christie.
Catch you later.


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> Chilling out after my 'exam grade 3' violin lesson. Last week we practised the aural test for the first time, and it was terrifying. I was hopeless - couldn't clap properly, couldn't tell duple from quadruple time, couldn't even tell major from minor. This week it went much better, but then it would - one of the pieces to clap along to was a slip jig that I've danced to and played, 'Drops of Brandy'.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how likely is it that in the real exam, that would crop up?
> 
> I'm just going to have to get the best marks I can on my three prepared pieces and my scales, to carry me over the sight reading and the aural tests. A few weeks ago, I remarked to Richard that as it was my first music exam ever, I'd be quite happy if I just scraped a pass.
> 
> Richard was *not* pleased. '*My* pupils get good marks,' he said.


go on studying then, because Richard must be pleased with your BEST marks


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> It's all about the pacing. If it gets done, fine. If it doesn't, fine.


this reminds me of the famous scarlett o'hara quote

"o well, after all tomorrow is an other day"


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> this reminds me of the famous scarlett o'hara quote
> 
> "o well, after all tomorrow is an other day"


She and I could have been a match from computer dating.


----------



## hpowders

About to embark to Panera Bread (trendy salad, sandwich and coffee place chain in USA) for some Asian Sesame Chicken Salad; perhaps some fresh brewed coffee.

As I'm dining I will ponder what I have accomplished here since December 23, 2013.
Yes, I know. That will only take a few seconds.


----------



## Crudblud

Preparing to head out in a couple of hours, will hopefully be securing a date(!) with a girl(!) for Saturday. But first I will buy milk(!!!).


----------



## Novelette

hpowders said:


> About to listen to Haydn's The Creation.
> I have to thank someone for this beautiful Florida day.
> Haydn will show me the way.


I was enjoying it with Schumann. Today is windier than yesterday, and so much more beautiful. Perhaps Haydn is exactly what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flight 370 Breaking News, or another wild goose chase. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/12/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane/


----------



## Itullian

Crudblud said:


> Preparing to head out in a couple of hours, will hopefully be securing a date(!) with a girl(!) for Saturday. But first I will buy milk(!!!).


Good luck dude!!


----------



## opus55

Reviewing and editing my friend's sister's résumé so she can find a new job. I wish good luck to her.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Depressed... Honsetly don't even know what to do!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

opus55 said:


> Reviewing and editing my friend's sister's résumé so she can find a new job. I wish good luck to her.


You're a good person! :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Currently attempting to fight the negative ideas in my mind and discover something good to do with my day.


----------



## Guest

Struggling with a translation of a rather dense text concerning 'narrative programmes' (drawing on theories of semiotics and language) as they may apply to Schubert's Unfinished Symphony. I have come up with a very catchy title that has nothing to do whatsoever with the original French. As we are in pre-publication, all I can tell you is that the further the target language is from the original, the better it is.


----------



## Mahlerian

Poring over the short score and sketches for Mahler's 10th Symphony, in Mahler's own hand, which someone has kindly scanned and uploaded to IMSLP. I won't link here because I know that it's probably not out of copyright everywhere, but it's public domain in the US, apparently.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Just finished composing a Ländler as a tribute to my friend.


----------



## Vaneyes

Following, *The Mystery of Flight 370*, what else.

Related:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...ng-jet-may-have-made-it-as-far-as-kazakhstan/


----------



## mirepoix

Just finished a fairly lengthy Skype call, replaced the filter in my vacuum cleaner and now I'm about to clean my fridge. Wow, I really know how to live.


----------



## opus55

Conducting Brahms Symphony No. 1 with one hand and clicking mouse with the other hand.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^Ah, I can only aspire to that...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Waiting for the new year, our ancient celebration Nowrūz: six (hours) and a half remaining...


----------



## Weston

Bidding everyone an easy equinox, all things being equal.


----------



## Ravndal

Going to music history class. Learning some more about "The Five".


----------



## mirepoix

About to go to the airport to meet my companion. I'll take the bus there and we'll take a taxi back. And if she's gotten taller than she was before she left she'll have some explaining to do...

e: I bet she didn't even bring me a present.


----------



## Novelette

Happily enjoying a lovely day in the Loop of Chicago. Art museum time!


----------



## Ravndal

I'm really hungover, but i have to get some practice done... thank god it's nothing more complicated than schubert impromptus.


----------



## lupinix

wasting as much time as possible, waiting for something I forgot


----------



## hpowders

Eating a small piece of dark chocolate, trying my hardest to avoid getting into trouble.


----------



## Katie

I just ate a hamburger. With mayonnaise and mustard. Oh, and ketchup. Wait, also cheese. American, white. Having already notified the world on my personal Twitter and Facebook accounts, I thought I'd complete the holy trifecta of social media...

P.S.: I feel a sneeze coming on, so I might have to blow my nose shortly. I'll let you know. / just sign me, blowing-my-15 minutes- of-fame Katie


----------



## Blancrocher

As a result of the recent forum troubles, I took my life in my hands: I became more productive at work, devoted more attention to my friends and family, and began several improving hobbies. I went outside and got some exercise. 

Right now, however, I'm manically catching up on "Current Listening" reading and thanking God that TC is back!


----------



## hpowders

Getting my last frantic posts on TC, anticipating the next 8 hour breakdown.

Pass the Xanax!!


----------



## ptr

Watching reruns of Time Team UK on the telly (S13E09)...

/ptr


----------



## Katie

Monday morning and already on TC...I feel like the Dish Hopper Kangaroo, "Woo Hoo, I love to work Boss!" /KkAaTtIiEe


----------



## Novelette

Absolutely enjoyed the CSO concert of Schumann's Piano Concerto and Schubert's 9th on Saturday. Now returning to FL. Bless everyone who can live comfortably in such large cities, but I never, never could. 

Glad to be returning home!


----------



## Levanda

hpowders said:


> Eating a small piece of dark chocolate, trying my hardest to avoid getting into trouble.


Would you mind to share with me dark chocolate, I promise you will not get in trouble.


----------



## Katie

Responding to the puppies' calls for an outing, so we're off to the park, in the cold and dark...


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Getting my last frantic posts on TC, anticipating the next 8 hour breakdown.
> 
> *Pass the Xanax!!*


You do mean *Xenakis*.


----------



## Weston

I had just walked outside from the office on my way to the little stick-em-up store I frequent for lunch, when I saw ahead what appeared to be a solid wall of fog. With some misgiving (I've seen a lot of sci-fi movies in my time) I forged ahead only to be met with a sudden blizzard. The wind was high and the sideways snow impenetrable. I had to hightail it back before I got soaked. What a weird experience for my part of the world! Now it's all but gone as fast as it came.

Fortunately I have a little oatmeal at my desk
.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm totally FLIPPING OUT RIGHT NOW!

Need I say why? 

Symphonic Literature lecture was awesome tonight! We listened to the big parts of Liszt's Les Preludes (which is about as Russian as you can get outside of Russia), and then the last movement of Tchaikovsky 4, each accompanied with lectures on the composers. I was ready to throw something in class, the sound system we have in our room is awesome surround sound and super loud, which made it all the more awesome. I was just making crazy gnashing-teeth grimaces to myself the whole walk from the music school to my dorm. AND NOW, I must compliment this height of emotion with at least an hour of more Russian madness.

LONG LIVE RUSSIAN MUSIC!! YAHHHH!! \m/


----------



## mirepoix

^^^Ah, such enthusiasm. Bravo.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm totally FLIPPING OUT RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Need I say why?
> 
> Symphonic Literature lecture was awesome tonight! We listened to the big parts of Liszt's Les Preludes (which is about as Russian as you can get outside of Russia), and then the last movement of Tchaikovsky 4, each accompanied with lectures on the composers. I was ready to throw something in class, the sound system we have in our room is awesome surround sound and super loud, which made it all the more awesome. I was just making crazy gnashing-teeth grimaces to myself the whole walk from the music school to my dorm. AND NOW, I must compliment this height of emotion with at least an hour of more Russian madness.
> 
> LONG LIVE RUSSIAN MUSIC!! YAHHHH!! \m/


After such harshness, may I suggest relaxing with the dulcet tones of Schnittke.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> You do mean *Xenakis*.


On the contrary....I do believe the Xenakis would necessitate Xanax


----------



## mirepoix

After a week of almost constant "_I missed you/No, I missed you more/Not as much as I missed you!_" so-sickly-sweet-it-rots-your-teeth type exchanges, heels have clicked away (to visit her parents) and I'm now playing catch-up with 'stuff'. So far that has included attempting to use every item of cutlery in the house, exercising my old cameras, and now entering my CDs into the database of a free app I downloaded ('CD Shelf') and wondering why every second or third one contains either 'La Mer' or 'Danse Macabre'.


----------



## Katie

True to your screen name and self-described assault on the domestic cutlery, I imagine a human Veg-O-Matic with hands moving at cartoon-blurred speed in harmony with the animated "dialogue between wind and waves"...enjoy transient bachelorhood! /K

P.S.: Go UK!


----------



## mirepoix

Katie said:


> True to your screen name and self-described assault on the domestic cutlery, I imagine a human Veg-O-Matic with hands moving at cartoon-blurred speed in harmony with the animated "dialogue between wind and waves"...enjoy transient bachelorhood! /K
> 
> P.S.: Go UK!


Thank you for your well(?) wishes. Sadly, it's more a case of using every piece of _clean_ cutlery until there's none remaining and I'm reduced to trying to eat spaghetti using a ladle, until starvation makes me take the now congealed and crusted lump of dirty utensils out back where I clean it with one of those sand-blasting guns they *use for removing barnacles from the hulls of beached oil tanker ships.

*I don't know if such a tool exists but if it does I want that job.


----------



## Jos

Enjoying TC , a glass of Italian red, List and best of all, I'm freshly showered in my new bathroom. It's not finished yet, but the superduper shower is working and there are no floods in the downstairs rooms, which is always a great bonus !! 

Good weekend to y'all !

Jos


----------



## Flamme

Eating baklava, thinking...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Practicing my recital repertoire, and started crying because the Prokofiev 5 melodies that I'm doing are so beautiful.. *takes deep breath* well, better let it out now before the big day so that I can keep my composure. :')

Please give me a private message if you want to see, and I'll send you the live stream link!!


----------



## Levanda

I watched opera on DVD which I got from library Parsifal Wangers' opera. Not much impressed but anyway I gave myselbotlef pleasure to enjoy with bottle of red wine. Right now I am discussing go on holiday with my sons wife and my sunshine grand doughtier. I hope so because I fed up at world and I am tired I need some holidays.


----------



## Vaneyes

Eating fieldberry yogurt.


----------



## Vaneyes

Levanda said:


> I watched opera on DVD which I got from library Parsifal Wangers' opera. Not much impressed but anyway I gave myselbotlef pleasure to enjoy with bottle of red wine. Right now I am discussing go on holiday with my sons wife and my sunshine grand doughtier. I hope so because *I fed up at world* and I am tired I need some holidays.


Better chill out a bit before departing. Rude service industry people won't help.


----------



## mirepoix

In a reversal of roles, I'm about to be posed for a photo.


----------



## clara s

I eat chocolate-vanilla ice cream

and I read the threads here

and I listen to "Absence" of Hector Berlioz

and I touch a silk cloth, fine and soft

and I smell a red red rose, which has a divine scent


all five senses in a minute


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^^^^^^^Brava.


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> In a reversal of roles, I'm about to be posed for a photo.


Any costumes involved?


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> I eat chocolate-vanilla ice cream
> 
> and I read the threads here
> 
> and I listen to "Absence" of Hector Berlioz
> 
> and I touch a silk cloth, fine and soft
> 
> and I smell a red red rose, which has a divine scent
> 
> all five senses in a minute


Don't forget thinking.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Don't forget thinking.


hahaha

about what?

(but senses are governed by brain)


----------



## hpowders

So annoying! These pretzels are making me thirsty!


----------



## mirepoix

Vaneyes said:


> Any costumes involved?


Apart from my usual attire, no.


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^Brava.


finished already posing?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> So annoying! These pretzels are making me thirsty!


want an apple juice?


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> finished already posing?


Tea-break. Also, she wants to know how to make an exposure "properly" (her words, not mine - before any sensitive soul gets upset...) and so I gave her a camera, a roll of film, some lights/modifiers/reflectors, and a lightmeter. It'll take her a while. And it's late here which means I'm tired and _getting grumpy._ Nah, I'm never grumpy - but I hope I'm awake when she shoots some photos of me.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> want an apple juice?


I don't mind if I do.

Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## Mesa

Watching a few episodes of ropey 90s sitcom NewsRadio. It occurred to me during the credits that the protagonist Dave is so bland and generic, he's actually portrayed by an actor named Dave.

How about that.


----------



## hpowders

I just ran out of bread. Going out to get my favorite, carroway-seeded rye bread.


----------



## hpowders

I'm currently getting carroway seeds on my iPad screen.


----------



## Ravndal

Writing variations over a childrens tune while enjoying a glass of red wine.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ho hum, another mass shooting. Disgusting, ain't it. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/02/us/fort-hood-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Art Rock

Waiting for my wife to be ready for our scheduled day trip. Waiting for quite a while. But I have my laptop and CD player so all is good.


----------



## Katie

Eating what the culinary experts in Micky D's boardroom liberally characterize as "steak" on a bagel with a neatly 3-folded yellow bit of cloth-like substance called "egg". Yuck. Oh well, set the competent decision-making bar low at the beginning of the day and you can't help but do better for the balance. Just put on Abbado & da Berliner PO rockin' Brahms' Serenades 1 & 2 to aid digestion - see, I'm already functioning on a rising curve!/kat


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> Reading about a gentleman who received ten years in prison for a tweet.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/11/world/meast/saudi-arabia-twitter-jail/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


Similar to UK then.

Van, I keep meaning to ask you, what was the outcome of the case regarding the evil woman you were posting about last year?


----------



## cwarchc

Trying to get my laptop to load the GUI in Linux Mint???????????


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> Similar to UK then.
> 
> Van, I keep meaning to ask you, what was the outcome of the case regarding the evil woman you were posting about last year?


Wood, on May 8, 2013 (Phoenix, Maricopa County, Arizona) the 12-person jury found Jodi Arias guilty of 1st degree murder. However, during the subsequent penalty phase, they were deadlocked in choosing life in prison or death by lethal injection.

So, a new jury will continue the penalty phase on September 8, 2014. If this second jury becomes deadlocked, the sentence will automatically be life in prison. The judge will then decide whether Jodi Arias will be elibible for parole after 25 years, or life in prison with no chance of parole.

http://www.hlntv.com/video/2014/03/21/jodi-arias-retrial-new-jury-has-life-or-death-decision


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm currently reading a Beijing hotel's brochure for guests who speak English. The hotel went to the trouble of translating from Mandarin to English. As follows...




Getting There:

Our representative will make you wait at the airport. The bus to the hotel 
runs along the lake shore. Soon you will feel pleasure in passing water. You 
will know that you are getting near the hotel, because you will go round the 
bend. The manager will await you in the entrance hall. He always tries to 
have intercourse with all new guests.

The Hotel:

This is a family hotel, so children are very welcome. We of course are 
always pleased to accept adultery. Highly skilled nurses are available in 
the evenings to put down your children. Guests are invited to conjugate in 
the bar and expose themselves to others. But please note that ladies are not 
allowed to have babies in the bar. We organize social games, so no guest is 
ever left alone to play with them self.

The Restaurant:

Our menus have been carefully chosen to be ordinary and unexciting. At 
dinner, our quartet will circulate from table to table, and fiddle with you.

Your Room:

Every room has excellent facilities for your private parts. In winter, every 
room is on heat. Each room has a balcony offering views of outstanding 
obscenity! .. You will not be disturbed by traffic noise, since the road 
between the hotel and the lake is used only by pederasts.

Bed:

Your bed has been made in accordance with local tradition. If you have any 
other ideas please ring for the chambermaid. Please take advantage of her. 
She will be very pleased to squash your shirts, blouses and underwear. If 
asked, she will also squeeze your trousers.

Above All:

When you leave us at the end of your holiday, you will have no hope. You 
will struggle to forget it.


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> Wood, on May 8, 2013 (Phoenix, Maricopa County, Arizona) the 12-person jury found Jodi Arias guilty of 1st degree murder. However, during the subsequent penalty phase, they were deadlocked in choosing life in prison or death by lethal injection.
> 
> So, a new jury will continue the penalty phase on September 8, 2014. If this second jury becomes deadlocked, the sentence will automatically be life in prison. The judge will then decide whether Jodi Arias will be elibible for parole after 25 years, or life in prison with no chance of parole.
> 
> http://www.hlntv.com/video/2014/03/21/jodi-arias-retrial-new-jury-has-life-or-death-decision


Thanks.

Interesting, there are a fair few people sticking up for her, including some physicist in the UK. Either way, it looks like she's had it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Interesting, there are a fair few people sticking up for her, including some physicist in the UK. Either way, it looks like she's had it.


I saw the George Barwood interview. He seems like a pleasant individual, though confused about some of the case's integral facts. Anyway, George better stay on her good side--Arias threatens prosecutor from behind bars. 

http://www.hlntv.com/video/2013/12/...rtinez-slit-throat?clusterId=1303#videoplayer


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> I saw the George Barwood interview. He seems like a pleasant individual, though confused about some of the case's integral facts. Anyway, George better stay on her good side--Arias threatens prosecutor from behind bars.
> 
> http://www.hlntv.com/video/2013/12/02/jodi-arias-threat-kill-prosecutor-juan-martinez-slit-throat?
> clusterId=1303#videoplayer


She seems to be quite a scary woman. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## mirepoix

I've just finished scanning/printing the results of photos shot by my companion. Her little face is all smug - well, smugger than usual - and before going out was saying stuff like _"I'll really need to think about getting my own camera and lenses..."_


----------



## Flamme

Having some awesome sammiches!


----------



## hpowders

Eating an empanada, spaghetti with ground turkey and tomato sauce, rice and an apple while typing this post with the other hand.

Why?

What are you doing?


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> She seems to be *quite a scary woman*. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out.


FYI a brief analysis (YT) of the closing statement by prosecutor Juan Martinez.






For the penalty phase retrial beginning September 8, 2014, the judge has ruled there'll be no live television coverage, or e-devices in the courtroom. It's expected to take two months.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bravo to Danica Weeks, whose husband was on Flight 370. Doing the best she can for her kids and herself. Such a sad story, as are the many others. What happened?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/04/world...es-plane-missing-husband/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## jani

Just about to gonna start listening to Beethovens 9th symphony with period instruments.
I made a playlist!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sitting in a hotel room in downtown Atlanta after having eaten 5 pieces of pizza. Saving the other three for breakfast because this hotel (is it all downtown hotels) is lousy in that they don't have free breakfast like the hotels in the suburbs usually do. They want $8 for a bowl of oatmeal and their dinner menu does not even have prices listed. I get free coffee but only what is in the room, not in the lobby. I do not like big cities. I am cheap. My employer is paying for my food and I still don't want to pay the high prices. Should have brought a loaf of bread, a jar of peanut butter, and a bag of apples with me. No place to buy much of anything other than a Rite Aid drugstore. I almost bought a box of cheerios there, but no juice (i use grape juice instead of milk) in small packs and no fridge for a bottle of juice over several days.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^Sounds grim. But it'll pass.

I've just returned from the all night garage/service station because we'd no milk and someone wanted 'milky coffee'... It's only at the end of the street, but this time of night it's populated by hoodlums, ne'er do wells, generic loons, monster shouters, Morlocks, and what appeared to be the Ayn Rand triplets. Yet, I survived, and I'm now watching a happy face wearing what I believe is called a Betty Boop "onsie" and drinking 'milky coffee'...


----------



## Sonata

Just ordered a batch of presents for my new baby niece or nephew who will be born this week


----------



## Blancrocher

Listening to a neighbor practice Chopin's 1st Ballade. 

I've heard better.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Blancrocher said:


> Listening to a neighbor practice Chopin's 1st Ballade.
> 
> I've heard better.


Hopefully they are improving with practice.


----------



## Blancrocher

Florestan said:


> Hopefully they are improving with practice.


Yes--I'm pleased to report that the 45-50 seconds of the piece I can hear before I locate my headphones is much improved.


----------



## Blancrocher

Reading about the latest Spotify upgrade. The left-hand column with my album labels can no longer be adjusted (and my painstakingly crafted titles are mostly cut off), and they removed the starred-list feature. 

However, I'm perfectly calm.



Not sure why I mentioned it. 





...


----------



## DrKilroy

I am writing a tragedy. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Sitting in a hotel room in downtown Atlanta after having eaten 5 pieces of pizza. Saving the other three for breakfast because this hotel (is it all downtown hotels) is lousy in that they don't have free breakfast like the hotels in the suburbs usually do. They want $8 for a bowl of oatmeal and their dinner menu does not even have prices listed. I get free coffee but only what is in the room, not in the lobby. I do not like big cities. I am cheap. My employer is paying for my food and I still don't want to pay the high prices. Should have brought a loaf of bread, a jar of peanut butter, and a bag of apples with me. No place to buy much of anything other than a Rite Aid drugstore. I almost bought a box of cheerios there, but no juice (i use grape juice instead of milk) in small packs and no fridge for a bottle of juice over several days.


You are right to ignore that hotel's "nickel and diming" feature. Maybe avoid the place altogether on your next visit to that metropolis.

I'm usually successful these days in finding accommodation with complimentary parking, breakfast, internet. Clean, friendly, secure three-stars are fine with me. :tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

We've just finished watching 'Game of Thrones'. 
I don't watch much television but I've seen an episode of this before and so I recognised a couple of the characters. A few quick thoughts:

Peter Dinklage(?) - this man is an actor, as in _ac-tor._ So much so, I can imagine his voice filling a theatre to the very depths. Bravo.
Wisecracking sidekick to above - 



Fake blonde with dragons - oh dear. Obviously cast to appeal to teenage boys and sheltered males.
Dude with one hand - eye candy for females, including female fashion models...
The Queen(?) - type of chick who is always happy to leave in the morning without a fuss.
Tall Lady Knight - could beat me in a fight.
'Shae' - my kinda gal.

(Note: if anyone from the New York Times is reading this, I'm available as a TV reviewer. And cheaply.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> You are right to ignore that hotel's "nickel and diming" feature. Maybe avoid the place altogether on your next visit to that metropolis. I'm usually successful these days in finding accommodation with complimentary parking, breakfast, internet. Clean, friendly, secure three-stars are fine with me. :tiphat:


Hopefully I don't have to come back to Atlanta again. Nice city so far as city amenities go but would rather be in a suburban hotel. The Atlanta symphony is performing Beethoven's 7th tonight, but I am passing on it. Plan to attend Beethoven's 5th in October with the Detroit Symphony Orchestra with Rocco.

Next big city I will have to shop around more on the hotel, though one guy in the training class is at a hotel with free breakfast, but said it is in a bad neighborhood. Another co-worker almost was assaulted yesterday morning by a guy who knocked down a jogger than came at her screaming, but only knocked her coffee from her hand before someone else intervened.

A few weeks ago one of my co-workers was at a meeting in Chicago and got mugged by Wrigley field about 930 pm coming back from dinner. He managed to get away without being robbed and thinks he broke one of the guy's noses, before some people came over and the perpetrators ran off. He does have a big bruise on his forehead though.

Only incident I ever had was in Baltimore in the 1990s where I believe some guys would have jumped me if I had turned around when they pointed behind me and said "you dropped something." But I did not turn around, so they apparently were not interested in conflict unless they had a huge advantage.


----------



## Blancrocher

Florestan said:


> Next big city I will have to shop around more on the hotel, though one guy in the training class is at a hotel with free breakfast, but said it is in a bad neighborhood.


The other thing to shop around for is flights (if you're flying), rather than automatically booking the cheapest on priceline or whatever. There are good websites that tell you the exact amount of legroom, entertainment options, etc once you figure out the model of airplane you're thinking of booking. A couple inches makes a huge difference--and sometimes the better flight is only another $5-10.


----------



## Guest

Right now I'm relaxing after quite a few hard weeks of intense work (I won't bore you with the details), looking for fun on this forum. I am also enjoying a very modest cabernet-syrah pays d'oc. I'm also getting rather submerged by reading too many books at the same time. Blimey, I need a holiday.


----------



## jani

It has been a long time since someone has really amazed me with their musical performance but this guy is great!


----------



## DrKilroy

I got stuck with the second scene in my drama. I have to do some investigation tomorrow in order to get some inspiration/material. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## clara s

feeling sad...

I just saw in a video, "the blue", the largest blue diamond in the world, 
13,22 carats, for sale by Christie's next month

more than 15m pounds, a bit expensive for me this time of year hahaha

it is veeeeeery beautiful, a dream


----------



## shangoyal

Listening to After Bathing at Baxter's. It's so mindblowing.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> feeling sad...
> 
> I just saw in a video, "the blue", the largest blue diamond in the world,
> 13,22 carats, for sale by Christie's next month
> 
> more than 15m pounds, a bit expensive for me this time of year hahaha
> 
> it is veeeeeery beautiful, a dream


Maybe with Premium Membership you will be able to purchase it with posting points accumulated over the next several years.


----------



## Ravndal

Watching Californication and enjoying a glass of Jameson. Simple, but does the tricks.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Maybe with Premium Membership you will be able to purchase it with posting points accumulated over the next several years.


will you lend me some of your points?

please? hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> will you lend me some of your points?
> 
> please? hahaha


You can have them all!


----------



## mtmailey

AS of now i am putting on my computer the parts for violin,cello and bass for my symphony 2.I will upgrade my software next month to do more work on the string quartet 7 & string trio.


----------



## Sonata

Ripping my second of three Richard Strauss boxed sets to my computer. The grand finale: an opera set will ha e to wait until I open it on my actual birthday Tuesday. Lol


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> will you lend me some of your points?
> 
> please? hahaha


Bad news. In attempting to redeem my points, I was told the first 5000 posts for points are frozen in the accumulation phase and the account becomes active for points exchanging on my 5001'st post. Even then, it will only be worth $50. So unless the diamond market completely collapses, it won't be of much help.

Sorry.


----------



## jani

We have a badass pope!

http://9gag.tv/p/a9pwan/luckytv-uit...out-his-time-as-a-night-club-bouncer?ref=fbl9


----------



## Flamme

Having lunch


----------



## Weston

Browsing my necro-likes (a word I may have just made up which kind of means the same as necropost but involves "likes") and thinking,"Did I really write that?"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently auditing a rehearsal of Steve Reich's Tehillim in our concert hall. I play piccolo in only the last movement, so now I'm sitting back listening to the other movements. My part is probably the easiest of everyone, it's actually a really hard work to coordinate all that canonical stuff and keep count.


----------



## shangoyal

Just watched the 1972 film Sleuth featuring Laurence Olivier and Michael Caine. Enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Vaneyes

Looking at the rain.


----------



## Blancrocher

shangoyal said:


> Just watched the 1972 film Sleuth featuring Laurence Olivier and Michael Caine. Enjoyed it thoroughly.


I liked it, too--and hear the remake is pretty good. Think I'll add it to me queue, come to think of it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Reading "Game of Thrones: How airlines woo the one per cent," by David Owen. An interesting article about the design, manufacture, marketing, and (presumably) politics of first-class accommodation on planes.

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/04/21/140421fa_fact_owen

*p.s.* Favorite sentence so far: "Gulf Air, which is based in Bahrain, reduced its annual fuel bill by a hundred and twenty thousand dollars a few years ago by using slightly thinner leather in the upholstery of its first-class seats-a change that involved just sixteen seats on fifteen planes."


----------



## mirepoix

Preparing to settle down and watch a film. It'll be her choice. "Surprise me" I said, and in reply she laughingly felled me with a left hook.


----------



## Weston

Wishing my lawn mower fellow would finish and go away. 

Oh, I am grateful that he does the egregious chore and that I can afford to hire him, but goodness me! I hate the noise and the stench. Why must lawn mowers be so loud? And they smell like grass, dog poop, gasoline, oil and dust all combined, even when I am shut within my house. Come on now, I want to listen to a new Richard Strauss thing (Aus Italien, symphonic fantasy) I've come across.


----------



## Cheyenne

I was just reading some essays by Robert Louis Stevenson (who was a fan of Hazlitt, and therefore a friend of me), and was so struck by their impeccable diction that it instigated me to continue working on a presentation I will do with a girl of considerable linguistic skills this Thursday: a presentation done entirely in verse. (This is one of those ridiculous schemes I occasionally concoct and act out for no reason whatsoever; peers say it keeps things lively: it certainly swipes the spiders from my cerebral ceiling.)


----------



## mirepoix

Almost 02:00 and I'm decanting spices from the original packaging into little clip top jars, while the Gramercy 5 are doing their laid back thing. To complete the picture I'm wearing a pink T-shirt that has big glittery letters on it reading 'Redhead Princess' (long story) and intermittently banging my right knee off the door of a kitchen cabinet and swearing.


----------



## opus55

A shot of Jägermeister 11:48PM Sunday night.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of a 767 stowaway, California to Hawaii.

"A stowaway would need to guess where the tire is going to fold in when it closes after takeoff. There's a high risk of getting crushed once the gear starts going in."

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/21/us/hawaii-plane-stowaway/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## clara s

eating a chocolate pie with hot chocolate sauce

and listening to some good music

simple pleasures of life


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> eating a chocolate pie with hot chocolate sauce
> 
> and listening to some good music
> 
> simple pleasures of life


Yep, simple pleasures, that simply cannot be done in a wheel well of a jet in full flight.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Weston said:


> Why must lawn mowers be so loud?


It's the price one has to pay for wasting a piece of ground (unless you / your kids play in it of course) for the sake of now irrationaly held cultural paradigms. The lawn doesn't feed the bees or feed you. It puzzles me how in many places there can be laws that practically force you to have a lawn on your front garden. There's your "freedom" hahaha!


----------



## Vaneyes

Bring back push-mowers. If the lawn has clover, it feeds the bees. Regardless, lawns can help the short-end of my golf game.


----------



## Flamme

Drinking beer...


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Yep, simple pleasures, that simply cannot be done in a wheel well of a jet in full flight.


probably

in -40C, I could not guarantee hot chocolate sauce


----------



## Levanda

For past few days I felt down, it must depression striking me. What are boring life come back from work and on the computer as always. Fed up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Levanda said:


> For past few days I felt down, it must depression striking me. What are boring life come back from work and on the computer as always. Fed up.


Levanda, when the going gets tough, the tough get going. Sounds like you're getting to the point where you need a "General Patton slap", to shake you out of whatever funk you're in.

I'm reminded of three phrases someone used to use on me--*There's always someone worse off than you*. *Things will look better in the morning*. *Life is what you make it*. One has atleast an ounce of compassion. The others are more akin to, "Get off your butt!"

Thankfully, I see there are do-gooders still doing that sort of thing online...

http://www.highexistence.com/life-secrets-and-tips/

It may seem too simple, but believe me, adopting key phrases or goals works. Time to get moving. :tiphat:


----------



## Lunasong

I just had some ice cream and it was good so I had some more, but now it was too much...
can anyone relate?


----------



## Vaneyes

Lunasong said:


> I just had some ice cream and it was good so I had some more, but now it was too much...
> can anyone relate?


I live with someone like that. Licorice also applies.


----------



## Vaneyes

Habs rule.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Levanda, when the going gets tough, the tough get going. Sounds like you're getting to the point where you need a "General Patton slap", to shake you out of whatever funk you're in.
> 
> I'm reminded of three phrases someone used to use on me--*There's always someone worse off than you*. *Things will look better in the morning*. *Life is what you make it*. One has atleast an ounce of compassion. The others are more akin to, "Get off your butt!"
> 
> Thankfully, I see there are do-gooders still doing that sort of thing online...
> 
> http://www.highexistence.com/life-secrets-and-tips/
> 
> It may seem too simple, but believe me, adopting key phrases or goals works. Time to get moving. :tiphat:


I've never been a fan of "someone has it worse off than you". All that ever does is make me feel guilty, not better, and then feel bad for them to boot. the other phrases certainly have value 

Levanda: have you had depression before? If so might be a good time to check in with your medical provider. If not, well, then sometimes down days can be part an parcel of the challenges we have with life. But certainly if you're feeling really terrible, never a bad thing to get checked in on. I defintiely recommend exercise, it's a good mood-booster for the depressed and non-depressed alike.


----------



## mirepoix

Using my fingers I'm tapping out a paradiddle on my companion's forehead in order to waken her up. I know that's perhaps not the best or most pleasant way to waken someone, and will probably soon result in a screech and/or a death threat. But she has a job today and a train to catch and I don't want her to go back to sleep.


----------



## hpowders

Eating a big red gala apple.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I've never been a fan of "someone has it worse off than you". All that ever does is make me feel guilty, not better, and then feel bad for them to boot. the other phrases certainly have value


Careful, Sonata, in seeing schizophrenia or depression under every not-feeling-so-good episode. I think Levanda appreciated the message.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Careful, Sonata, *in seeing schizophrenia or depression under every not-feeling-so-good episode*. I think Levanda appreciated the message.


A little confused on this one. I wasn't the one who said Levanda was depressed. Levanda said that Levanda is depressed. I in fact suggested he may just be going through a rough week. And that regardless of cause, exercise would do him some good


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> A little confused on this one. I wasn't the one who said Levanda was depressed. Levanda said that Levanda is depressed. I in fact suggested he may just be going through a rough week. And that regardless of cause, exercise would do him some good


You shouldn't be confused. People say what Levanda said all the time, particularly here at TC, where some threads are almost breeding grounds for such activity.

A statement expressing a pissed-off state, is all that should be read into it. I don't think much of a question, "Have you had depression before?" I would hope that noone would answer such private health questions on an all-eyes-to-see forum.

I have nothing further to say on this topic. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sadly, Flight 370 polls are now appearing with questions like, "Will Flight 370 be found? One poll I recently viewed had 54% No, 46% Yes.

Now reading CNN...'The question no one wants to ask, What if Flight 370 is never found?'

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/24/world...hat-if-plane-never-found/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

Out of this may come some good. Aside from the obviously-needed airplane tech fixes and additions, maybe more spending on ocean exploration, and less on outer space.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading CNN. Where do you get your news? 

Those who watch The Bachelorette reality show out of morbid curiosity, will have more reason to do so, with the sudden passing of adventurer Eric Hill. R.I.P.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/24/showbiz/bachelorette-contestant-killed/index.html?hpt=hp_t2.


----------



## hpowders

It doesn't even matter any more. So depressing.


----------



## DrKilroy

Teaching myself some Hebrew.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## hpowders

Eating a red gala apple. Trying hard to stay out of trouble, but it usually finds me anyway.


----------



## violadude

Waiting for the premiere of my new quartet.


----------



## cwarchc

Listening to JS Bach, surfing on TC


----------



## hpowders

Attempting to psych myself up to go to the supermarket. Hate it!!


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm doing the waiting game, as is the major news reportage on Ukraine/Russia/USA! Not much to choose so far 'tween Aljazeera, CNN, BBC, and NYT. I'm not complaining. I wouldn't mind this thing fizzling out, to nothing.

We should be mindful of Obama, Biden, Kerry tactics, two years from USA! Presidential Election. Age aside, Biden is likely the Democratic candidate. And I wouldn't be surprised if Kerry is chosen for the one-heartbeat-away position.

Republicans, no doubt, will play their cards carefully, not wishing to ruffle matters. They'll do a fair amount of fence-sitting until the public weathervane is clear on numerous matters.

This Ukraine/Russia thing may turn out to be nothing, much to the chagrin of Obama, Biden, Kerry. They don't want WWIII, but a chance to look tough, act tough is never lost on a politico. 

Related:

Aljazeera

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/op...raine-russia-new-pawn-201442445516564664.html

CNN

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/25/world/europe/ukraine-crisis/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

NYT

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/26/world/europe/ukraine-crisis.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Eating a red gala apple. Trying hard to stay out of trouble, but it usually finds me anyway.


Me, too. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> It doesn't even matter any more. So depressing.


Cheer up, chap, everything's make-believe.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Cheer up, chap, everything's make-believe.


Hope they don't blow up the Ukrainian Tower Records. It's one of my "must sees" if I ever get over there.


----------



## shangoyal

Listening to this big favourite of mine:


----------



## Guest

I'm applying ice to a tattoo that I had lightened (via a laser) today. Holy crap--that hurt a lot more coming off than it did going on! I no longer like one of them, a medieval dragon, and I want it covered with a new tattoo of a classical guitar. The old one will need two laser treatments to lighten it enough to be inked over. (It would take about 8 treatments to remove it entirely.)

Lesson here: Be sure to think carefully when getting a tattoo!


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> I
> We should be mindful of Obama, Biden, Kerry tactics, two years from USA! Presidential Election. *Age aside, Biden is likely the Democratic candidate*. And I wouldn't be surprised if Kerry is chosen for the one-heartbeat-away position.


Joe Biden's chances of winning the Dem nomination are only slightly better than Vladimir Putin's. It's not going to happen.


----------



## hpowders

Lunasong said:


> I just had some ice cream and it was good so I had some more, but now it was too much...
> can anyone relate?


Sure....if I had no willpower.


----------



## Sonata

Relaxing with my little girl, listening to Richard Strauss violin and piano music. Having just arrived home from piano lesson and the Met Live in HD showing of Cosi. Yeah, it's been a good day!


----------



## mtmailey

I will soon get the PIZZICATO PROFESSIONAL UPGRADE soon so i can make more music on my computer.


----------



## Blancrocher

Learning about how a Chines company is using 3D "printers" to manufacture 10 houses per day.

http://gawker.com/giant-3d-printers-used-to-construct-10-houses-in-one-da-1568375507

http://www.wimp.com/printerhouse/


----------



## heatedbonfire

Eating cookies that my mom baked and listening to music..


----------



## Vaneyes

Chewing Excel, what else.



GreenMamba said:


> Joe Biden's chances of winning the Dem nomination are only slightly better than Vladimir Putin's. It's not going to happen.


Folks, remember, you heard both here first.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Google's "bots". They could be coming to your street.

http://www.infoworld.com/d/consumer...ars-are-cruising-through-neighborhoods-241468


----------



## Taggart

Vaneyes said:


> Reading of Google's "bots". They could be coming to your street.
> 
> http://www.infoworld.com/d/consumer...ars-are-cruising-through-neighborhoods-241468


Some folks *already *think their cars drive themselves - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-27196621


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading/watching more on the Flight 370 mystery. A new search sight with a plane?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/29/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Vaneyes

Keeping my eyes on NBA racism, Donald Sterling LA Clippers owner has been banned for life from the NBA, and fined $2.5M. He will also be forced to sell the team.

There seems to be fringe thinking that Sterling's rights are being treaded on. NBA commish says his "private conversation" is now public and is being dealt with.

The legal ball is now in Sterling's court, so to speak. Stay tuned.

The audio of Donald Sterling comments in question (YT):


----------



## Nightman

Laying on my bed, watching a documentary about Star Trek


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Reading/watching more on the Flight 370 mystery. A new search sight with a plane?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/29/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


Careful. This is CNN's cash cow, they'll hype anything to keep it going.

The comments are funny:

_What if the plane is looking for us too, we just keep missing each other.
_
_Has anybody considered draining the ocean? Seems like the fastest way to find it. _


----------



## Vaneyes

Today, CNN's been bleeding the NBA's "Archie Bunker" Sterling story. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the players were letting off some steam...in retaliation for the criminal rap the league had taken for so long. Such as 40% of its players in 2004 having criminal records. Haven't heard too much lately. Perhaps they've mended their ways.

Anyway, onto something more fun, although a man had to die for it. R.I.P. Conrado Marrero.

Reading, 'Cuban pitcher Conrado Marrero loved to baffle the batter'.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...-to-baffle-the-batter/article18235114/?page=1


----------



## aleazk

Studying with Webern in the background


----------



## hpowders

Not so bad. I've been listening to Webern's Variations for piano over the last several weeks. I'm finally "getting it".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aleazk said:


> Studying with Webern in the background


Did you see my post in Beautiful Pictures to Brighten Your Day?


----------



## Weston

Astonished that it's May but my heat just came on, and then realizing I had been shivering unaware for some time. Craziest year for weather yet. I'm not sure this is the same planet I was born on.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching Habs vs Bruins, and Wells Fargo replay.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of the latest weird disease to strike North America.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/02/health/indiana-mers/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## mirepoix

While the shower's occupied I've gone to the shops and returned and now I'm preparing us a breakfast of fried everything.


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> While the shower's occupied I've gone to the shops and returned and now I'm preparing us a breakfast of fried everything.


Lovely thought - square slice, round slice, bacon, black pudding, eggs, pancake, potato scone, dumpling and a bit of fried bread as well - ideal balanced (Scottish) diet.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^No round slice, pancake or pudding, however the rest of it was there in place...and then quickly gone.
Also, despite the fried bread already on the plate I also enjoyed a slice of bread and butter, courtesy of a *plain* loaf - or as it was referred to, "_...that cardboard bread you like_".


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Also, despite the fried bread already on the plate I also enjoyed a slice of bread and butter, courtesy of a *plain* loaf - or as it was referred to, "_...that cardboard bread you like_".


At least it wisnae a pan loaf!


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart said:


> At least it wisnae a pan loaf!


Please add 'pan loaf' to the forum swear filter. Ta.


----------



## Taggart

Suddenly noticed - no pudding - fruit avoidance?


----------



## mirepoix

No. We'd not long got home and it was early, so the shop had just opened and the shelves were kind of bare.


----------



## Taggart

Still, you'd get fresh baked rolls - hot out of the oven?


----------



## mirepoix

Sadly, not nearby. Greggs doesn't do rolls at the weekend and the local Co-op does fresh a little later in the morning, with 'fresh' meaning baked from questionable frozen dough. There's an organic baker further away (which if the wind blows right casts an aroma that's wonderful) but it was too far and hunger won.


----------



## Ingélou

Have just discovered that there is a spatial rift in my bedroom. It's the only way to account for missing socks, hair clips, pencils. Hope there are aliens in the alternative universe who are unipeds, like drawing, and have hair growing on only one side of their heads. Howl of frustration.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading *2014 James Beard Awards* (Best restaurants in America). Women are continuing to blaze the chef ranks. Note Brit April Bloomfield, NYC's best (one of ten female chefs in the United States to hold a Michelin star).

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2014/05/05...-chefs-and-restaurants-winners-are/?hpt=hp_c2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Bloomfield


----------



## Vaneyes

It's a slow day without *Likes*, so I'm reading, 'Monica Lewinsky Breaks Silence....'

I s'pose there might be a few born after "The Prez & Monica" scandal, that would like some insight. 

https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/news...y-fair-deeply-regret-161000101-us-weekly.html


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> It's a slow day without *Likes*, so I'm reading, 'Monica Lewinsky Breaks Silence....'
> 
> I s'pose there might be a few born after "The Prez & Monica" scandal, that would like some insight.
> 
> https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/news...y-fair-deeply-regret-161000101-us-weekly.html


I'm a bit confused Vaneyes. Are you still posting about fancy restaurants? Is Monika Lewinsky a British Michelin-starred chef whose culinary speciality is a dish called "Hide the Salami" ?


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> I'm a bit confused Vaneyes. Are you still posting about fancy restaurants? Is Monika Lewinsky a British Michelin-starred chef whose culinary speciality is a dish called "Hide the Salami" ?


I thought some might be confused...such is the dynamics of a newsworthless day. Though, I wouldn't mind if US Navy Seals did something about certain Nigerian bogeymen.


----------



## Blancrocher

Composing a table comprising all my posts and current like-levels, so that I can manually keep track of changes over time should the forum's technical issues persist. 

It's time-consuming, but worth it imo.


----------



## mirepoix

I'm watching YouTube videos of Gelsey Kirkland dancing. As a result, I'm planning to place an advert stating I'm prepared to sell or swap my companion for a ballet dancer companion. It won't go down well and at the very least I'll be scowled at. But them's the breaks and _"Into each life, some rain must fall.."_


----------



## Sonata

Having a bit of insomnia tonight apparently. I'm about ready to get some journaling done. I've been journaling between once to four times per week this past year, and it's an interesting bit of self-discovery.

I also like to journal fun/cute moments about my kids....a continuation of the pregnancy journals I did. Unfortunately this one has had a bit of neglect but I'm trying to catch up


----------



## shangoyal

I just came to TC and when I click on 'Likes Received', it shows me "0 Likes".

I am horrified!


----------



## ptr

shangoyal said:


> I just came to TC and when I click on 'Likes Received', it shows me "0 Likes".
> 
> I am horrified!


It is the egalitarian Danish way of saying that "likes" are things of the Facebookian past, look forward in to a likes free wonderful new Talk Classical!

/ptr


----------



## shangoyal

ptr said:


> It is the egalitarian Danish way of saying that "likes" are things of the Facebookian past, look forward in to a likes free wonderful new Talk Classical!
> 
> /ptr


Oops! I liked your post by reflex, but promptly unliked it! Onwards into the free future!


----------



## Rhythm

shangoyal said:


> I just came to TC and when I click on 'Likes Received', it shows me "0 Likes".
> 
> I am horrified!


Mine are all gone too! 
What to do? :lol: What to do?


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading/watching, "Mexico's vigilante state". It's the only justice that some societies can realize.

Back to the future. I expect it will grow, as politics and resources become even more ineffective and scarce throughout the world.

The good and courageous...power to them. :tiphat:

http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/faultlines/2014/05/mexico-vigilante-state-20145472427159768.html


----------



## Tristan

Watching Roman Polanski's "The Tenant" on Amazon video alone in my room. It's creeping me out, but I'm loving it so far


----------



## hpowders

Packing to go to Rome, Capri and the Amalfi Coast for a well-deserved vacation.

Comprehensive, pithy posting, 24/7, makes Jack a very, very dull boy.

Brushing up on saying "Keep it pithy, eh, Gov'nor!!! in Italian.


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> Brushing up on saying "Keep it pithy, eh, Gov'nor!!! in Italian.


"prego" is the pithiest translation of that phrase, I believe.


----------



## cwarchc

ordering some new music from Amazon marketplace
Interesting French vocal music from Zaz
and some Sonny Rollins


----------



## TurnaboutVox

shangoyal said:


> I just came to TC and when I click on 'Likes Received', it shows me "0 Likes".
> 
> I am horrified!


You've been dis-'liked'!


----------



## mirepoix

My companion is home after a busy night clubbing. We're sitting on the sofa with our feet on the table, drinking tea and eating toast while deciding who has the palest legs.

e: now 'who has the hairiest legs'.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a story that illustrates too many idiots now have drones.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/09/travel/unmanned-drone-danger/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## mirepoix

We're sitting and looking through old photos - actual printed photos on paper, as opposed to simply scrolling on a screen. My mother had visited during the week and dropped them off (along with some negatives she's asked if I can print) and so I'm now listening to words like_ "These photos really show how old you are". _Charming.
But it's good fun. There's both value and a simple pleasure to be found. Photographic paper - still the best (and safest) way to preserve the past. Well, maybe apart from Kodachromes...


----------



## Rhythm

*I've been writing the following rant.*



Vaneyes said:


> Reading a story that illustrates too many idiots now have drones.
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/09/travel/unmanned-drone-danger/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


I've done quite a bit of research along the lines of what-flies-above-our-heads, and the writers/editors of that article won't reveal even the commonest detail: the FAA researches and develops the National Airspace System and civil aeronautics. There are so many planet-wide unmanned aircraft, controllers and facilities, inspectors, technicians, airports, units of equipment and parts, etc., that mistakes have occurred and will continually. Drone mishaps are not unusual; revealing mishaps to the general public is unusual.

The aerospace community has been and still is aware that the harder employees are worked, including scientists and administrators, the more consistently mistakes will occur.

And so it goes.


----------



## Weston

Mourning the passing of H. R. Giger, an extraordinary loss to the creative community.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that a former major leaguer gets tossed from his 10 year-old son's baseball game. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...from-10-year-old-sons-baseball-game?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Vaneyes

Rhythm said:


> I've done quite a bit of research along the lines of what-flies-above-our-heads, and the writers/editors of that article won't reveal even the commonest detail: the FAA researches and develops the National Airspace System and civil aeronautics. There are so many planet-wide unmanned aircraft, controllers and facilities, inspectors, technicians, airports, units of equipment and parts, etc., that mistakes have occurred and will continually. Drone mishaps are not unusual; revealing mishaps to the general public is unusual.
> 
> The aerospace community has been and still is aware that the harder employees are worked, including scientists and administrators, the more consistently mistakes will occur.
> 
> And so it goes.


Wait 'til large space junk start dropping. "It's a bird, it's a plane, no it's an old space station."


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I'm eating chocolate bought for children as they'll still have plenty and I fancied being The Milky Bar Kid


----------



## Rhythm

Vaneyes said:


> Wait 'til large space junk start dropping. "It's a bird, it's a plane, no it's an old space station."


Ha! Do you wanna hear my rant on space junk, too? :lol:

Never mind. That rant may show up anyway, sooner or later.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Update.

I'm now in trouble with children whose beady eyes spotted a milky bar wrapper under my comfy chair but not hid well enough. 

The 30p milky bar has now cost me 2 shiny new £1 coins and they'll likely still dob me in to the missus when she gets back from the shops with all our dinners

There may be no further update possible in which case so long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## mirepoix

^^^your own fault because you should've brought enough for everyone - including this forum.


----------



## mirepoix

I am being a nurse.
My companion had her wisdom teeth removed. So my day has been spent saying "No, your face hasn't changed shape/Yes, I'll make you scrambled eggs".
It's a pity though, because she has a face that when need be can be delightfully _all asunder_, but right now it looks exactly like this:


----------



## Taggart

I've never had my wisdom teeth out (not having any wisdom) but a friend who did had to grow a beard because it was too painful to shave. Although your companion won't have that problem, she does have our sympathies because it is a most unpleasant experience.


----------



## mirepoix

That's very thoughtful of you and I'll pass on your kind sympathies. Thank you.

And I'll also check the fancy dress category of Amazon for next day delivery offers on 'Comedic Faux Hillbilly Beards'.

fake edit: the very thing.


----------



## Sonata

Spent a lot of time today informing my patients that I'll no longer be with the practice in a month from now. Feeling on the low side right now.


----------



## Levanda

Came from work, not that interesting cup of tea watched silent film, good I did enjoyed. I cant get enough of silent films. I loved and music so good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of NYC crime-fighting.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/13/showbiz/alec-baldwin-arrested/index.html?hpt=h


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wondering why the primacy of reason isn't obvious to everybody, then find out about the rise to power of people like Vitaly Milonov or all those american republicans extremists (is there anybody at least 'presentable' in there?) all of them with their feet well tucked in 'you must not think, just follow the doctrine' religions; and lost faith in humanity again...


----------



## Weston

Wondering if I should feel pathetic letting credits build up at Audible.com simply because I seem incapable of choosing what audio book to listen to next. (Yeah, I know. First world problem. . .)


----------



## Vaneyes

Enjoying Remole (Toscana), one of wine world's best values, as the Habs beat the Bruins. 

Related:

http://www.frescobaldi.it/en-us/home/ourwines/remole.aspx


----------



## mirepoix

Reeling from the shock of just having been told we're going out tonight. On a Saturday night? In town? Together? It'll be full of street urchins listening to their 'beat music' while chewing gum and stealing hubcaps. But apparently it's a late birthday present. So I'm grateful - if a little wary...


----------



## Levanda

Staying with my granddaughter, she is two years old so cute girl. She love play with ball. Listening jazz music on BBC Radio 3.


----------



## Blancrocher

Weston said:


> Wondering if I should feel pathetic letting credits build up at Audible.com simply because I seem incapable of choosing what audio book to listen to next. (Yeah, I know. First world problem. . .)


I've been reeling from the shut-down of AudioGO, where I used to get my fix of BBC Radio dramatizations. Searching online, I see they should soon be available--or maybe already are?--through Random House; Audible.com seems only to have acquired AudioGO's non-BBC products.

Worth a listen if BBC dramatizations are new to you--I think they're the best. There may be some good stuff to sample here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/programmes/genres/drama/player


----------



## Vaneyes

Consoling myself with French Red after the Rangers dissected the Habs. The good side of the loss is that Rangers coach Alain Vigneault is an excellent human being.


----------



## mirepoix

Winding down after (as a surprise gift) being taken to a performance of Shosty's 10th. A warm glow all around.


----------



## violadude

Trying to figure out why the Currently Listening thread is locked.


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> Trying to figure out why the Currently Listening thread is locked.


Closed for repairs????


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Getting ready for work eating Cheerios wondering why I can't create Current Listening 2:The Sequel to save TC falling apart with it's most popular thread down the pan.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Listening to Haydn's Creation.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

violadude said:


> Trying to figure out why the Currently Listening thread is locked.


Judging by the last two or three pages it may have something to do with Putin and Tchaikovsky.


----------



## violadude

SiegendesLicht said:


> Judging by the last two or three pages it may have something to do with Putin and Tchaikovsky.


Oh jeeze...

I'm sorry, I know the mods don't like people complaining about them but if this is the reason then that's so silly. I would think (mostly) adults could handle some light political banter without them freaking out and closing an entire thread because of it.


----------



## Ingélou

But Current Listening must surely not embroil itself in controversy, political or otherwise? I didn't know about this imbroglio but it does seem kind of coincidental. Hope it's back soon, or we get some info at least. Honestly, it's a mystery...

Please get in touch, mods!!!

I'm just going to start some violin practice - pity I'm so tired after a late night with friends.


----------



## Blancrocher

My whole body is shaking and I'm experiencing respiratory problems as I suffer the pangs of "Current Listening" withdrawal. In order to alleviate the worst symptoms, I'm compiling a complete database including all the titles, performers, and album covers for music I'm listening to in preparation for the reappearance of the thread (it's currently at 92 pages, btw).


----------



## ptr

violadude said:


> I'm sorry, I know the mods don't like people complaining about them but if this is the reason then that's so silly. I would think (mostly) adults could handle some light political banter without them freaking out and closing an entire thread because of it.


..the world is full of "petit-maître's" that see red as soon as the word light banter is on the ice! Go figure skating!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Reading an article (see link hereafter) that makes me wish I could come back to this world in a couple of thousand years. Forget wishing to go back into the past in a time machine to shake Beethoven's hand and upbraid him for never writing a 'cello concerto; forget going back to the past via worm holes caused by collapsing stars or whatever to punch Brahms on the nose for being mean to Bruckner (and I would tug hard on his beard, too!); nah, forget all that nostalgia stuff (the music as it comes down to us is more than enough)! The future! Sweet Ganesh, what I wouldn't give to lie in some sort of limbo and be awakened in the future! Let there be light!
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/may/18/matter-light-photons-electrons-positrons


----------



## Blancrocher

Interesting link, TH--and I give The Guardian a lot of credit for not mentioning light sabers in the article.


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> Reading an article (see link hereafter) that makes me wish I could come back to this world in a couple of thousand years.


Then this is your lucky day, monsieur Head: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_dilation

But you will need to travel at a speed close to the speed of light!

And be careful if you find one of these guys!


----------



## Vaneyes

Slow news day, so reading of aleazk's ancestry. Wrong, just kidding! Baby Bieber's ancestry, it is.

http://blogs.ancestry.com/ca/2014/0...xid=60400&o_lid=60400&o_sch=Content+Marketing


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Trying to convince myself that I should get some sleep.
Class begins in 6 hours.


----------



## omega

Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths.


----------



## Taggart

omega said:


> Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths. Maths.


It all adds up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading The Real Estalker.

Whether you're a Left Coast or Right Coast fancier, there are some tremendous bargains to be had for this summer's vacation rental. 

http://realestalker.blogspot.ca/2014/05/dame-helen-mirrens-hollywood-pied-terre.html

http://realestalker.blogspot.ca/2014/05/the-hiltons-to-lease-hamptons.html


----------



## ptr

morgenmaden, Danish Rye Bread, butter, Liver Pathé, Gurkins, Sorte Sara Cheese, Black Coffee and a Chocolate spritzed Danish for desert!

/ptr


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Reading stuff in here, obvious innit


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of "Happy video" arrests in Iran. I would strongly urge Iran to adopt a two-day (maybe three) Fun Festival each year. Kick out the jams, so to speak. Don't worry, be happy. See what happens. Can't hurt. 

http://www.miamiherald.com/2014/05/21/4128858/state-tv-iran-police-arrest-6.html


----------



## clara s

I am thinking seriously... 

to start learning russian, so that I will read Crime and Punishment,

and The underground, and the Possessed, in their original language


----------



## Le Beau Serge

clara s said:


> I am thinking seriously...
> 
> to start learning russian, so that I will read Crime and Punishment,
> 
> and The underground, and the Possessed, in their original language


Clara S that's something I've wanted to do for a long time. May I suggest if you ever achieve your goal the novel "Dead Souls" by Nikolai Gogol a wonderful book (even in English).


----------



## clara s

Le Beau Serge said:


> Clara S that's something I've wanted to do for a long time. May I suggest if you ever achieve your goal the novel "Dead Souls" by Nikolai Gogol a wonderful book (even in English).


I have read the dead souls of Gogol in my language, a very good translation

a masterpiece of the global literature

also the Government Inspector, Taras Bulba, all great

But Dostoevsky is very near to my spirit


----------



## Le Beau Serge

clara s said:


> I have read the dead souls of Gogol in my language, a very good translation
> 
> a masterpiece of the global literature
> 
> also the Government Inspector, Taras Bulba, all great
> 
> But Dostoevsky is very near to my spirit


Yes indeed I couldn't agree more and as for Dostoevsky he is my favourite author I re-read him often whenever I need a break from work he is there.


----------



## clara s

Le Beau Serge said:


> Yes indeed I couldn't agree more and as for Dostoevsky he is my favourite author I re-read him often whenever I need a break from work he is there.


Dostoevsky's strongest novel is " the brothers Karamazov"

philosophical moments at their best

if you have not read it yet, its worth starting


----------



## Levanda

clara s said:


> I am thinking seriously...
> 
> to start learning russian, so that I will read Crime and Punishment,
> 
> and The underground, and the Possessed, in their original language


Best of luck to learn Russian languages. I am sure you will find easy to learn it.


----------



## Levanda

Are we starting to forget Tolstoy or just me. I think Tolstoy is far more philosophical than Dostoevsky. No offence to Dostoevsky's fans.


----------



## clara s

Levanda said:


> Best of luck to learn Russian languages. I am sure you will find easy to learn it.


спасибо Levanda

we might communicate in russian one day


----------



## Le Beau Serge

Levanda said:


> Are we starting to forget Tolstoy or just me. I think Tolstoy is far more philosophical than Dostoevsky. No offence to Dostoevsky's fans.


Tolstoy is my second favourite  closely followed by Proust.


----------



## clara s

Levanda said:


> Are we starting to forget Tolstoy or just me. I think Tolstoy is far more philosophical than Dostoevsky. No offence to Dostoevsky's fans.


Tolstoy is never forgotten

he is an other giant

but Fyodor is my small weakness

he goes deeply into people's souls and uncovers every aspect, in the way that suits me


----------



## mirepoix

I'm about to watch 'Forbidden Planet' - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Planet


----------



## Vaneyes

Oh dear, Prince Charles is putin his foot in his mouth again.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dai...kes-apparent-hitler-comparison-163101459.html


----------



## Varick

clara s said:


> спасибо Levanda


Oh my god Clara, do you just realize you just told Levanda that you wish her offspring to all have hands growing out of their heads????

And I thought you were a nice person...

V


----------



## clara s

all these in one "spashiba"?

you must have done a lot of research in linguistics, to find new meanings hahaha

but then again I am afraid to object you, in case this V is for Vendetta


----------



## Cheyenne

clara s said:


> I am thinking seriously...
> 
> to start learning russian, so that I will read Crime and Punishment,
> 
> and The underground, and the Possessed, in their original language


There's a girl in my class of Eastern European descent, who has some family in Russia as in many other Eastern European countries; she speaks 6 languages nearly fluently, and can read Russian decently. I'm rather jealous, I must say!

Still, I'll first finish teaching myself French -- I needn't even name the great writers -- and afterwards I would probably prefer Italian: Dante, of course, and Leopardi, Petrach and other poets.

Currently, I'm reading some miscellaneous essays by Charles Lamb.


----------



## Blancrocher

Reading a New Yorker article, "The End of Food," about a hilarious madman and his edible invention. He's packing all the nutrients he can into a paste similar to watered-down pancake-batter, obviating the need for the kinds of things I like to read about in the "What are you having for dinner?" thread. I hope the corporate world doesn't get too excited about this.

To give an indication of the kind of character we're dealing with:



> Politically, Rhinehart said, he's a "fallen libertarian." He believes in maximizing freedom, but he hates the waste of capitalism. "Things are worthless," he told me. In an effort to optimize the dressing process, he alternates between two pairs of jeans, and orders nylon or polyester T-shirts from Amazon, wearing them for a few weeks before donating them. When the clothes get smelly, he puts them in the freezer, to get rid of the odor. "Sometimes, during the day, a couple of hours will do it," he told me. "I'll wear a towel."


http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/05/12/140512fa_fact_widdicombe?currentPage=all


----------



## mirepoix

Spent most of the day editing digital photos, but now developing some black and white film.


----------



## clara s

Cheyenne said:


> There's a girl in my class of Eastern European descent, who has some family in Russia as in many other Eastern European countries; she speaks 6 languages nearly fluently, and can read Russian decently. I'm rather jealous, I must say!
> 
> Still, I'll first finish teaching myself French -- I needn't even name the great writers -- and afterwards I would probably prefer Italian: Dante, of course, and Leopardi, Petrach and other poets.
> 
> Currently, I'm reading some miscellaneous essays by Charles Lamb.


who is the french writer you would like to study first?

or is it a poet?

yes , all the Italians you mention are great

have you read Salvatore Quasimodo's poetry?

Charles Lamb is good, very good essayist


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Watch me currently practicing


----------



## Antiquarian

Doing chess problems. Right now I am on problem 278 of 5334 of László Polgár's Chess Problems. Considering that I bought the book at the turn of the century, I will be a very, very old man by the time I finish it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Trying to find a cargo for my truck from Moscow to Berlin, browsing through all the interesting TC threads I have missed in the last few days and watching the sky hoping it will not rain.


----------



## Sonata

I am baffled....completely. Buying new music is a compulsion of mine. I currently even have a wish list of two boxed sets, several operas, and non-classical music besides.

But I have no interest in buying it right now! I have SO MUCH music on my iPod that I've barely scratched the surface of. Wow, I'm finally learning to savor my music rather than gobbling it up as quickly as possible. Cool.


----------



## Taggart

Sonata said:


> I am baffled....completely. Buying new music is a compulsion of mine. I currently even have a wish list of two boxed sets, several operas, and non-classical music besides.
> 
> But I have no interest in buying it right now! I have SO MUCH music on my iPod that I've barely scratched the surface of. Wow, I'm finally learning to savor my music rather than gobbling it up as quickly as possible. Cool.


Nah, that's not a compulsion - two box sets is barely a hobby - it's a compulsion when you have six complete works box sets per composer! 

Seriously, it is a problem when people on TC keep recommending such good music. Too much music, too little time. We've got a lot of stuff we need to listen to (or feel we should) but keep returning to our favourites. We've barely scratched the surface and we should keep listening.


----------



## Jos

I'm preparing lasagna for 10, 6 of which are extremely hungry teenagers ! Shrimps with garlic for starters and a nice green salad to go with the lasagna.
Listening to celloconcertos by Boccherini and CPhE. Bach while cooking.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders

I love lasagna. There's a big batch made yesterday to last all week.

What am I doing now? Staring at the lasagna.


----------



## Tristan

Lying in bed, posting from my phone. I think this is a first. But I should get up


----------



## Sonata

Taggart said:


> Nah, that's not a compulsion - two box sets is barely a hobby - it's a compulsion when you have six complete works box sets per composer!
> 
> Seriously, it is a problem when people on TC keep recommending such good music. Too much music, too little time. We've got a lot of stuff we need to listen to (or feel we should) but keep returning to our favourites. We've barely scratched the surface and we should keep listening.


Well those are the wish lists not the recently purchased lists! In the last 8 months I obtained 
1) Mozart's complete operas and another version of Figaro And Clemenza besides, 
2) Haydn's complete operas
3) Bellini's complete operas
4) 4 Verdi operas
5) 4 Gluck operas
6) 2 vivaldi operas
7) Four albums by singer Jonas Kaufmann (verdi album, richard strauss lieder, wagner album, best of)
8) Brahms Complete Works
9) Shostakovich's complete symphonies, piano quintet, piano preludes and fugues, and Lady Macbeth
10) Schubert's complete sring quartets
11) Roussel's Chamber music
12) Rachmaninoff's complete solo piano music
13) The Liszt collection (35 albums worth of music)
14) Richard Strauss: boxed sets of opera, orchestral work, and chamber music. All told 40 discs
13) and about five non-classical albums.

:lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> Well those are the wish lists not the recently purchased lists! In the last 8 months I obtained
> 1) Mozart's complete operas and another version of Figaro And Clemenza besides,
> 2) Haydn's complete operas
> 3) Bellini's complete operas
> 4) 4 Verdi operas
> 5) 4 Gluck operas
> 6) 2 vivaldi operas
> 7) Four albums by singer Jonas Kaufmann (verdi album, richard strauss lieder, wagner album, best of)
> 8) Brahms Complete Works
> 9) Shostakovich's complete symphonies, piano quintet, piano preludes and fugues, and Lady Macbeth
> 10) Schubert's complete sring quartets
> 11) Roussel's Chamber music
> 12) Rachmaninoff's complete solo piano music
> 13) The Liszt collection (35 albums worth of music)
> 14) Richard Strauss: boxed sets of opera, orchestral work, and chamber music. All told 40 discs
> 13) and about five non-classical albums.
> 
> :lol:


~~~~~~ By heck!


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Nah, that's not a compulsion - two box sets is barely a hobby - it's a compulsion when you have six complete works box sets per composer!
> 
> Seriously, it is a problem when people on TC keep recommending such good music. Too much music, too little time. We've got a lot of stuff we need to listen to (or feel we should) but keep returning to our favourites. We've barely scratched the surface and we should keep listening.


Yeah. My house consists of boxed sets, a stereo, a stove and a sink.


----------



## cwarchc

Perusing TC, whilst listening to my latest purchase
Pendercki
Clarinet concerto
However the music stops me surfing, it's very good


----------



## hpowders

Right now?

Waiting for the other shoe to drop I guess.

It's simply too peaceful at the hpowders chateau.


----------



## Ingélou

A chateau! I like. Are you playing Rameau or Lully?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> A chateau! I like. Are you playing Rameau or Lully?


At this time, I am listening to the hypnotic whirr of the clothes dryer.

To me it's a chateau. To others with reality problems, they call it a house. Fools!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Illustration of a modern family:

I am sitting on the sofa surfing TC threads on my netbook. Mrs. Vox is sitting beside me surfing the net on her Tablet. Vox Jr. is upstairs surfing the net on his desktop. All are silent. I was listening to my latest purchase (Bridge chamber works, Nash Ensemble) half an hour ago, but it finished and I am too tired to get up and change the CD.

I hope Voxette is enjoying a night out with her friends in London, but in reality she may be at home surfing the net on her laptop...


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> Yeah. My house consists of boxed sets, a stereo, a stove and a sink.





hpowders said:


> Right now?
> 
> Waiting for the other shoe to drop I guess.
> 
> It's simply too peaceful at the hpowders chateau.


One of each - a house *and *a chateau? The house for the box sets and the servants; the chateau for the shoes?


----------



## Jos

TurnaboutVox wrote: "Illustration of a modern family:...."


Haha, modern family practice, sounds familiar.
My eldest daughter (16) sits in front of tv, iPad on her lap, mobile phone in hand and having a conversations on the landline phone ( smart girl; landline phone is much cheaper, especially if mum and dad are paying for it).
Sometimes I can really laugh and enjoy that mis-en-scène, sometimes it makes me sad. Interesting times we live in.....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> One of each - a house *and *a chateau? The house for the box sets and the servants; the chateau for the shoes?


In my next life. The box sets are winning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Burger fans, here yuh go.

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2014/05/30/best-burgers-2014/?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## mirepoix

Having a glass of wine. My bestest buddy called and announced he's visiting and 'wants some good photos taken' of himself - oh yeah? His presumptuousness and cheap wine will result in only fish eye shots an inch from his nose.


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> Having a glass of wine. My bestest buddy called and announced he's visiting and 'wants some good photos taken' of himself - oh yeah? His presumptuousness and cheap wine will result in only fish eye shots an inch from his nose.


I just read your post on the Age Thread; you're in a funny old mood today, mirepoix!


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> I just read your post on the Age Thread; you're in a funny old mood today, mirepoix!


It's a result of the inane and banal chatter punctuated by giggling that's been assaulting my ears for the past hour or so. I can only listen to so much wittering about boys, celebrity goose-wrangling or whatever the hell that TV show is, and hair products. Frankly, I think they're just about ready to offer to paint each other's toenails. If so, I'm going out to buy a copy of Sporting Life, a flat cap, a whippet, and then sit nursing a pint down t'pub.

Also: something something Photoshop.


----------



## Ingélou

Listening to a great compilation of Gabrieli Sonate e Canzone & just heard a tune that is very close to the Shaker Hymn 'Simple Gifts'. Wonder if Mother Ann's hymn & Gabrieli's piece were both based on some widespread folk tune, a la Folia. 

shaker art: Hannah Cohoon (1845) - Tree of Life or Blazaing Tree (sic):


----------



## Taggart

Wiki links it to Byrd's "Barley Break". This comes from My Ladye Nevells Booke and follows the "The Galliarde for the victorie". The Barley Break is a light-hearted piece which follows the progress of a game of "barley-break", a version of "piggy in the middle", played by three couples with a ball.

The actual tune for Simple Gifts was written by Joseph Brackett (1797-1882) in 1848.


----------



## hpowders

Featured in Copland's Old American Songs and Appalachian Spring, of course!


----------



## Vaneyes

Terrorists swapped for deserter? Reading the latest on Sgt. Bergdahl.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/01/us/bergdahl-deserter-or-hero/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Watching an episode about contemporary music from that Leonard Bernstein TV program to teach people how enjoy art music. Man! Bernstein is a great teacher and he had sex appeal. Nothing better for learning than a hot teacher.
Here's the episode if anyone is interested:


----------



## Vaneyes

Russian fighter jet buzzes US recon plane. I don't see anything wrong with this. It's much like a pitcher dusting a batter. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/03/world/russia-us-jet-fly-by/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Watching an episode about contemporary music from that Leonard Bernstein TV program to teach people how enjoy art music. Man! Bernstein is a great teacher and he had sex appeal. Nothing better for learning than a hot teacher.
> Here's the episode if anyone is interested:


Highly influential, LB's series was. Of today's conductors, Rattle and Slatkin are two that come to mind in furthering classical music education. Andras Schiff, too, with his LvB Piano Sonatas lectures. :tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

Having another glass of wine. I'm on my own for the evening. And I reckon I'm about another half bottle away from opening the Brian Hooker translation of Cyrano de Bergerac and reciting selected passages aloud - including arm gestures and all manner of dramatic posing.


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Having another glass of wine. I'm on my own for the evening. And I reckon I'm about another half bottle away from opening the Brian Hooker translation of Cyrano de Bergerac and reciting selected passages aloud - including arm gestures and all manner of dramatic posing.


Gives a whole new meaning to nosing glass!


----------



## Tristan

Playing Kirby: Return to Dreamland on Wii. Forgot how much fun this game is.










And yet even while doing this I still need TC in the background...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Reading an article about the case for temperance (well-written too, although I think I personally will still only go for selective temperance)... while listening to Balakirev's _Tamara_.


----------



## Weston

Sigh . . . Exhausted this evening I went to bed at 8:00 pm! Now I find myself up at 2:30am on Facebook to find out what kind of condiment I am.


----------



## mirepoix

We've decided that neither of us feel like cooking. And so we'll order a takeaway from the nearby Indian restaurant. But...
I made a selection from the menu fairly quickly. My companion took longer. Eventually she asked " What are you having?" I showed her and she remarked that it sounded good. Then she said "I can't eat a whole meal" and then added the terrible words "...perhaps I'll just have _some of yours_".


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Watching an episode about contemporary music from that Leonard Bernstein TV program to teach people how enjoy art music. Man! *Bernstein is a great teacher and he had sex appeal. Nothing better for learning than a **hot teacher.*
> Here's the episode if anyone is interested:


Yes. He was a sexy guy. Went both ways. Was married but also openly homosexual too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of another well-arrned nut attempting to cause havoc. Fortunately, the first line of defense (Deputy Rush) stood firm. The only fatality was the nut. :tiphat:

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/06/justice/georgia-courthouse-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Thinking of turning in early for a change as the right side of midnight has to be good for something once in a while


----------



## Rhythm

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Watching an episode about contemporary music from that Leonard Bernstein TV program to teach people how enjoy art music.


Good one, OldFashionedGirl. I'm phasing into Mahlerian listening, and will be listening to his symphonies for some time, I suspect. Just this morning, this video popped up, and it's almost finished.





^ Young People's Concert | Bernstein & NY Philharmonic
Who Is Gustav Mahler?​


----------



## SixFootScowl

What I am doing right now is wishing I had a million dollars!  No make it a billion!


----------



## mirepoix

I've just fulfilled a request for a 'big drink of water' from a tall drink of water. After doing that I noticed from the window how much water is hitting the pavement and how high it's bouncing - the weather's bad here right now - and although it's not really my bag (and it's about 03:15) I might step outside with a camera.
_Unshaven Lout Arrested After Being Found Prowling In The Shadows. A neighbour said "I heard a scream"._


----------



## perempe

i'm watching game 3 of the NBA finals. hope the Spurs will win tonight.


----------



## Varick

mirepoix said:


> We've decided that neither of us feel like cooking. And so we'll order a takeaway from the nearby Indian restaurant. But...
> I made a selection from the menu fairly quickly. My companion took longer. Eventually she asked " What are you having?" I showed her and she remarked that it sounded good. Then she said "I can't eat a whole meal" and then added the terrible words "...perhaps I'll just have _some of yours_".


Women do this all the time. If I got ice cream, one for her, one for me, amazing how she always liked MY flavor better, then ate half of mine. Solution? I brought two ice creams home of exactly the same flavor. I do this a lot with all kinds of foods. The look of disappointment on their face tells me this is a deliberate ploy. Why they do this?.... your guess is as good as mine.

Women just don't understand that having a taste of something of ours is no problem. But when your fork or spoon constantly finds it's way on our plate or bowl over and over, it's very annoying. Don't mess with another man's food!

V


----------



## Ravndal

Thinking about Moody. Havent heard from him for awhile.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of the inevitable...the fall of Iraq. No doubt, we'll see a domino effect with other countries. Remnants of the farcical "democracy-for-all/you're either with us or against us" coalition. Countless lives wasted, billions of taxpayers dollars down the crapper, and a world economy still in a tailspin.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/11/world/meast/iraq-violence/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Ingélou

Ravndal said:


> Thinking about Moody. Havent heard from him for awhile.


I'm very sorry to say that Moody is extremely ill. I have his home phone number & have had a number of conversations with him, but the last I had was ten days ago, when he had to hang up after a couple of minutes because he felt so ill.

If I do manage to speak to him, I will tell him you were concerned, Ravndal. He always liked to hear about his Friends on the site, though he was too ill the last time I spoke to him to envisage coming back on TC, unfortunately.

PS I now have definite news that Moody is in hospital while an infection is being treated. I hope it won't be too long (a few weeks?) before he gets better & is well enough to come back on the forum.

PPS I have now just spoken to Moody on the hospital ward; the nurses all know him already, and he knows all the nurses; he was complaining that 'you have to do as they tell you here'!


----------



## Novelette

Ingélou said:


> I'm very sorry to say that Moody is extremely ill. I have his home phone number & have had a number of conversations with him, but the last I had was ten days ago, when he had to hang up after a couple of minutes because he felt so ill.
> 
> If I do manage to speak to him, I will tell him you were concerned, Ravndal. He always liked to hear about his Friends on the site, though he was too ill the last time I spoke to him to envisage coming back on TC, unfortunately.


That's terrible news.  I hope he recovers swiftly and rejoins his friends here soon.


----------



## cwarchc

Packing for my hols/vacation up in the Highlands of Scotland (again)


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> Packing for my hols/vacation up in the Highlands of Scotland (again)


Well, you'll know to pack the midge repellent. If you forget that, remember the local remedy - whisky. it doesn't stop them, but you don't notice it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ravndal

Ingélou said:


> I'm very sorry to say that Moody is extremely ill. I have his home phone number & have had a number of conversations with him, but the last I had was ten days ago, when he had to hang up after a couple of minutes because he felt so ill.
> 
> If I do manage to speak to him, I will tell him you were concerned, Ravndal. He always liked to hear about his Friends on the site, though he was too ill the last time I spoke to him to envisage coming back on TC, unfortunately.
> 
> PS I now have definite news that Moody is in hospital while an infection is being treated. I hope it won't be too long (a few weeks?) before he gets better & is well enough to come back on the forum.
> 
> PPS I have now just spoken to Moody on the hospital ward; the nurses all know him already, and he knows all the nurses; he was complaining that 'you have to do as they tell you here'!


Thank you so much for keeping us informed  im glad he is feeling better!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that...

*The British World Cup team today toured an orphanage in Sao Paolo.*

*"It's just awful looking into their faces and realizing there's no hope for them whatever," said Joao, aged 6.*


----------



## mirepoix

I'm about to watch an old science fiction film titled Ikarie XB-1  I'll get peace to watch it due to the resident genius being picked up by a minibus containing a gaggle of half-drunk twits. They're going to a hen night. 
_Hen night_ = a woman is getting married and so she and her friends go into town dressed as fools, banging saucepans and finding everything hilarious, then entering pubs to accost innocent menfolk who just want a quiet drink and force them to pay _hard money cash_ in return for a kiss of the bride to be. The hell with that.
So, for me it's - 
1) open bottle of wine.
2) watch film.
3) eat cooked chicken straight from the package because no one's there to catch me and complain.
4) pretend to be Fred Astaire and tapdance for a few minutes.
5) listen to some Shosty. Or maybe Fats Domino.

If she comes in 'tipsy' and _"I'm fine, just feeling a little queasy"_ she can hold her own damn hair out of the toilet.


----------



## ptr

Itching irritatingly! 

/ptr


----------



## mtmailey

*String quartet 0*

View attachment 44444
I am taking a small break now have to complete the parts for my string quartet 0, i sent the first movement to a contest hope i win it though.


----------



## mirepoix

Just finished assembling my new pull up/dip station, because for a while now I've been _not allowed_ to have a permanently door mounted bar. That means I've been relying on finding scaffolding or suitable tree branches during my morning runs to perform the pull ups on. List stuff I'm _not allowed_ to have at home:
_Aforementioned doorway pull up bar.
Heavy bag and stand.
Studio/darkroom.
Drum kit.
Gina Lollobrigida._

But I don't mind, because this place is starting to feel like a home.


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> Just finished assembling my new pull up/dip station, because for a while now I've been _not allowed_ to have a permanently door mounted bar. That means I've been relying on finding scaffolding or suitable tree branches during my morning runs to perform the pull ups on. List stuff I'm _not allowed_ to have at home:
> _Aforementioned doorway pull up bar.
> Heavy bag and stand.
> Studio/darkroom.
> Drum kit.
> Gina Lollobrigida._
> 
> But I don't mind, because this place is starting to feel like a home.


a lot of prohibitions as I see

for the rest OK, but without Gina? hahaha


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished watching The Conjuring for the second time this week and played a game of League of Legends. Should have been practicing oboe instead...but I still have time


----------



## AliceKettle

I am relaxing in bed, and getting ready to go to sleep. It's 12:04AM where I live right now.


----------



## Ravndal

Watching True Detective.


----------



## Ingélou

Trying to break the spell of the internet and get back to finishing the Codeword in my newspaper. Right, crank up the willpower...


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Trying to break the spell of the internet and get back to finishing the Codeword in my newspaper. Right, crank up the willpower...


What's willpower? Is that what Shakespeare used to write his plays?


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> What's willpower? Is that what Shakespeare used to write his plays?


You may indeed ask 'what's willpower'. I'm still here...! :guitar:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

*Transfigured evil*

Reading everyone's conversations. There are some real love stories hidden in there.


----------



## Ravndal

Just saw the latest episode of Game of Thrones. Thrilling stuff...


----------



## Weston

Just watched two great retro mid 70s interviews on YouTube.

Aaron Copland

Ray Bradbury

Worth checking out if you can stomach the intro music.


----------



## aleazk

Watching these cloud chamber videos, very cool. In increasing level:
















Radioactive decay in your face  I would love to have one of these and with a magnet!


----------



## Badinerie

Re-stringing a Mandolin and washing the beer stains off, between trying to get my teenage daughter out to school and feeding the dogs!


----------



## cwarchc

Packing everything away after our hols/vacation
Washing machine on


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Packing everything away after our hols/vacation
> Washing machine on


Back to 'auld claithes & parritch', as the Scots say! :cheers:


----------



## shangoyal

I am wondering right now that how can people come to create a thread with a title: "What are you doing right now?" like really?

It's strange how much you can share with strangers. When you really stop and think about it, the internet is a weird place. Yes, it gives us opportunities, but it's something entirely new.


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> I am wondering right now that how can people come to create a thread with a title: "What are you doing right now?" like really?
> 
> It's strange how much you can share with strangers. When you really stop and think about it, the internet is a weird place. Yes, it gives us opportunities, but it's something entirely new.


Ha! Ha! Better sometimes we don't share what we are doing right now!! :lol:


----------



## Mesa

Last major spotify session before i'm internetless for perhaps months. Fancied listening to Spoonful by Howlin Wolf. A few tunes later, headphones at 11, after the song Back Door Man the next result from the search list played: A Spoonful of Sugar from Mary Poppins.

Pretty amusingly jarring. I'm going to see which Goatpenis songs can be used to liven up the Music Man soundtrack.


----------



## Weston

Saddened to hear of the loss of writer Frank M. Robinson yesterday, a super nice and gentle human being. He was sort of an acquaintance of mine back in the early 1980s, (well, he was an acquaintance of a LOT of people) a patron of the arts who was kind enough to encourage me and other young illustrator wannabes by buying our art.

It is hard to get older and see your heroes and role models and friends leave this world and to watch the Halcyon Days fade to memories and then be all but forgotten.

I'm burning a candle in Frank's honor.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Wishing Yankee Doodle Dandies a Happy 4th of July.*


----------



## perempe

i swim regularly in Lake Tisza in the summer. i usually swim about 2kms. it's backwater. there are even life guards in the beach.

it takes me about 70 minutes to get there by bus, plus a 20-minute walk from the bus station.
it's quite popular. many german have houses there.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Tiszaf%C3%BCred/@47.6248221,20.7392413,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x4740d1ed8a449505:0xa42fcf1a0b748b12


----------



## mirepoix

Going to the park to have a picnic. We've prepared sandwiches and salad and freshly squeezed some oranges (sadly, no alcohol allowed in the park...) and we're just about ready to leave. The wardrobe today is a little sundress and a wide-brimmed sun hat - whereas my companion is wearing... Hahaha *boom-tish!*


----------



## Antiquarian

Recovering... In many ways, recovering.


----------



## hpowders

Going out for some shrimp, scallops and veggies, Chinese style at a local restaurant. I usually eat out most Sunday evenings.


----------



## mirepoix

At home, left to my own devices while Legs Muldoon and her friends go clubbing... So it's -

1a) tub of roasted peanuts. And if I'm feeling brave, 1b) some sort of chicken tikka.
2) bottle of probably less than wonderful viognier.
3) boxed set of 'Flash Gordon Conquers the Universe' with Buster Crabbe, Charles Middleton et al.
That's not so bad.


----------



## Cnote11

Stalking violadude, ComposerofAvantGarde, and BurningDesire's profile pages.


----------



## Weston

Right now I'm thinking I shouldn't have changed my avatar of the beagle to show it sniffing a not very well rendered fire hydrant. It has unintended semi-unpleasant connotations, though I was just being silly. I'll have to wait until I get home this evening to change it.


----------



## cwarchc

Searching the vacancy ads to see if there are any jobs out there?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading about that Malaysian Boeing that was shot down over Ukraine yesterday. As usual, other people are waging war, and Europeans get to die. Damn it!


----------



## GreenMamba

SiegendesLicht said:


> Reading about that Malaysian Boeing that was shot down over Ukraine yesterday. As usual, other people are waging war, and Europeans get to die. Damn it!


There was plenty of the reverse last century.


----------



## hpowders

I'm preparing to go out for Friday night dinner. The only thing left to do is put on my face.


----------



## mirepoix

Huh, I'm on my own while Madame is off to a club. So I've just been out to the chippy and returned with a fish supper. Between that and a bottle of supermarket Chardonnay and a live Gerry Mulligan CD, I'll be just fine.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> I'm preparing to go out for Friday night dinner. The only thing left to do is put on my face.


Yeah, but try to be satisfied with the first attempt; don't change it five times before you go out the door!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Yeah, but try to be satisfied with the first attempt; don't change it five times before you go out the door!


I took the easy way out-huge dark sunglasses.


----------



## mirepoix

Tonight we're going to a party. It's a fancy dress party, with the theme being the television show 'Mad Men'. My companion is going dressed as the character played by Jessica Pare(?) and has bought a little black dress and borrowed a black wig although I believe *she probably stole it* from wardrobe at work. 
I'm not going in fancy dress. _It's just not my scene, man._ The only fancy dress I'd consider going as, is one of the following -
Fred Astaire.
Cyrano De Bergerac.
Johnny Weissmuller's Tarzan.
Commander JJ Adams of the United Planets Cruiser C-5-7-D.
Camille Saint-Saëns' beard (so to speak).

But none of those are in the show, so I'll just go as me.

_Update: we got home just before midnight. I think she lost the wig in the taxi._


----------



## Cheyenne

I love white suits, like the musicians are wearing here, but my parents tell me white is "stupid" and "impractical". No fancy dress for me, then!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^huh, there's a time and place for everything, including stupid and impractical. And as far as what the orchestra are wearing I'm that clip is concerned, it's a pretty safe and harmless way to be stupid and impractical!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about a comedian who cracked a Malaysia Airlines joke, after the company's latest "mishap".

Surely it's in bad taste, but is the executive of MA, The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight, or Keystone Cops, or Bad News Bears, or what?

What are they doing flying anywhere near hostile territory?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/17/showbiz/jason-biggs-malaysian-air-tweet/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I'm reading about Euler's writings on music. Seems rather interesting, perhaps I'll find a practical use to it.


----------



## Rameau

Listening to Hilary Hahn play Vieuxtemp's Violin Concerto No. 4 and having my jaw drop at how amazing the piece/Hilary Hahn is.


----------



## Ingélou

Recuperating from trying to prune some of the overgrown bushes in our garden - realising sadly that the human body does tend to lack stamina as time goes on, and that Nature has rampaged out of control; wondering whether we can afford to pay for some professional bush-hackers.


----------



## Ukko

All this time, and I just realized that the thread title can be read as "What are you doing _*right*_ now?" Puts an entirely different spin on it. I can respond: Can't say for sure, don't have a 'significant other' to tell me about the wrong stuff.


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: One thing you *are* doing right is playing cleverly on words!


----------



## clara s

a blender...

put in it 2-3 chocolate biscuits, some milk and ice

blend and I have the right drink at the wrong time


----------



## SixFootScowl

Drinking Wild Berry Zinger herbal tea.


----------



## Lukecash12

Reading a thread called "what are you doing right now", typing a bit and clicking "post quick reply" if you must know exactly what I'm doing right now.

Aside from that I'm getting ready to go fishing up by Yosemite so I can catch me some Cohegy trout. I'll be using the deep fryer tonight.


----------



## mirepoix

Just finished eating a saag aloo (spinach and potato) curry I'd prepared. One day I must have a crack at making my own naan bread too.


----------



## hpowders

Attempting to introduce my buddy Chase to the Mendelssohn string quartets performed by the Pacifica Quartet. His response so far is to lick my face. Not sure if he is expressing gratitude for filling in this gap in his deficient cultural life or could it be he is simply addicted to salt?

I am cautiously considering Chase one of my classical music convert success stories.


----------



## mirepoix

Right now I'm wondering if it's worth going back to bed. I think I'm losing it...
About half an hour ago someone knocked on the door. More exactly, they hammered on it, loudly. The time was about 05:20. 
I jumped out of bed and opened the door - still half-asleep. There were two cops there. 
Before they could say anything to me I asked them (from the midst of my sleepy fog...) "What is it? What's wrong? _Is my girlfriend okay?"_
They looked at me and asked_ "Is there a Joanna Taylor at this address?"_
At this point my girlfriend joined me at the door. The cops asked her _"Joanna Taylor?" _ She said she wasn't.
Then they asked her "Who are you?"
She replied _"His girlfriend."_
Then the cops looked at me funny.

It turned out that they had the wrong address. Actually, the wrong street. 
I know, mistakes can be made. But I don't like the cops coming to my door in the early hours and looking at me funny.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading.

*Ebola* coming to a town near you? Stay tuned. Developing.
http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/29/health/ebola-outbreak-american-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> Right now I'm wondering if it's worth going back to bed. I think I'm losing it...
> About half an hour ago someone knocked on the door. More exactly, they hammered on it, loudly. The time was about 05:20.
> I jumped out of bed and opened the door - still half-asleep. There were two cops there.
> Before they could say anything to me I asked them (from the midst of my sleepy fog...) "What is it? What's wrong? _Is my girlfriend okay?"_
> They looked at me and asked_ "Is there a Joanna Taylor at this address?"_
> At this point my girlfriend joined me at the door. The cops asked her _"Joanna Taylor?" _ She said she wasn't.
> Then they asked her "Who are you?"
> She replied _"His girlfriend."_
> Then the cops looked at me funny.
> 
> It turned out that they had the wrong address. Actually, the wrong street.
> I know, mistakes can be made. But I don't like the cops coming to my door in the early hours and looking at me funny.


Moral. GPS and law enforcement don't mix?


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 47491
> 
> 
> Attempting to introduce my buddy Chase to the Mendelssohn string quartets performed by the Pacifica Quartet. His response so far is to lick my face. Not sure if he is expressing gratitude for filling in this gap in his deficient cultural life or could it be he is simply addicted to salt?
> *
> I am cautiously considering Chase one of my classical music convert success stories*.


And it's only coincidental that a cheeseburger was nearby for each artistic event.


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> Just finished eating a saag aloo (spinach and potato) curry I'd prepared. One day I must have a crack at making my own naan bread too.


And you can always leave some outside H's door.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lukecash12 said:


> Reading a thread called "what are you doing right now", typing a bit and clicking "post quick reply" if you must know exactly what I'm doing right now.
> 
> Aside from that I'm getting ready to go fishing up by Yosemite so I can catch me some Cohegy trout. I'll be using the deep fryer tonight.


Say hello to Sam.


----------



## Tristan

Pondering the fact that I'm technically an adult today 

I don't feel too different...yet...  But I've been a kid for 99% of my life, so it's weird knowing that designation no longer applies to me as of today.

I've been posting on internet forums since I was 13 (you guys are lucky I didn't join this site back them--man I would have been obnoxious), so figures I'd turn 18 while a member of various forums.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Pondering the fact that I'm technically an adult today
> 
> I don't feel too different...yet... But I've been a kid for 99% of my life, so it's weird knowing that designation no longer applies to me as of today.
> 
> I've been posting on internet forums since I was 13 (you guys are lucky I didn't join this site back them--man *I would have been obnoxious*), so figures I'd turn 18 while a member of various forums.


Me too, Tristan. Happy Birthday.

PEE-ESS: I baked this for you.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading.

People keep feeding this do-nothing celeb.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/30/technology/kardashian-app-game/index.html?iid=HP_LN&hpt=hp_t2

I don't know which is more important (help me). The new celeb game, or the CIA being naughty.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/01/world/senate-intelligence-commitee-cia-interrogation-report.html?emc=edit_na_20140731


----------



## Lukecash12

Vaneyes said:


> Reading.
> 
> People keep feeding this do-nothing celeb.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/30/technology/kardashian-app-game/index.html?iid=HP_LN&hpt=hp_t2
> 
> I don't know which is more important (help me). The new celeb game, or the CIA being naughty.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/01/world/senate-intelligence-commitee-cia-interrogation-report.html?emc=edit_na_20140731


The celeb of course. All the CIA did was breach the separation of powers in a predatory manner, which is nothing new.


----------



## mirepoix

I've just been informed that we're taking care of a kitten tonight. Well, she first told me last week and I forgot about it. So I've an hour or so to make the place kitten-proof. I don't mind because I quite like furry faces. In fact, I sometimes prefer them to human ones.


----------



## mirepoix

Update: he's so fast - like lighting. Seen here about to be grabbed by my girlfriend after telling him "No!" for about the 5000th time already.









All the plants have had to be moved and he's already had a chew at her flowers. _He has no fear_.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading.

PGA Tour takes another big hit.

http://espn.go.com/golf/story/_/id/...-months-pga-tour-testing-positive-cocaine-use


----------



## Sonata

Surfing and posting on TalkClassical on my screened in porch. First time I've spent more than five minutes on here in a long time. Lately focus on my new job, reading up on integrative medicine and psychology (my recent passions), watching Game of Thrones with my husband, exercise, and earlier bedtimes have been eating up all my extra time. It's nice to be back on here


----------



## mirepoix

Glad to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## mirepoix

Abandoned for the evening and humming 'Ruby, don't take your love to town', I'm in the virtual company of Prokofiev and this bottle of wine which was bought for me. Why did she choose it? _"I liked the label"._


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Watching Monsters Inc. with my son and writing this message at the same time. I'm wildly talented like that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, *Lifestyles of the Rich & Religious*.

http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2014/08/us/american-archbishops-lavish-homes/?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from taking mrs Cwarchc out for our wedding anniversary


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching final round of the WGC at Firestone. A Tiger has left the building early. More back problems. The way he goes at the ball, he thinks he's 20 again. And this is coming off back surgery!

Related:

http://www.golfbytourmiss.com/2014/...-in-doubt-for-valhalla-cloud-over-his-future/


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Watching final round of the WGC at Firestone. A Tiger has left the building early. More back problems. The way he goes at the ball, he thinks he's 20 again. And this is coming off back surgery!
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.golfbytourmiss.com/2014/...-in-doubt-for-valhalla-cloud-over-his-future/


Hope Tiger has a good health plan. Doctors can be expensive.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

hpowders said:


> View attachment 47491
> 
> 
> Attempting to introduce my buddy Chase to the Mendelssohn string quartets performed by the Pacifica Quartet. His response so far is to lick my face. Not sure if he is expressing gratitude for filling in this gap in his deficient cultural life or could it be he is simply addicted to salt?
> 
> I am cautiously considering Chase one of my classical music convert success stories.


I felt in love with Chase. The sweetest dog I've seen in my life! <3 <3
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm watching on TV the production of Nabucco that the opera company of my country is doing this year. I can't watch it live, so I have no other option than watch it on TV. Pity! The production of this year is very good and they brought amazing singers. It would be wonderful hear them live.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I felt in love with Chase. The sweetest dog I've seen in my life! <3 <3
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'm watching on TV the production of Nabucco that the opera company of my country is doing this year. I can't watch it live, so I have no other option than watch it on TV. Pity! The production of this year is very good and they brought amazing singers. It would be wonderful hear them live.


Wow! That's so nice of you to say, OFG! It pains me to have to give him back after having him for a week at a time, twice a year.

At least I am exposing him to classical music! Ha! Ha!

Enjoy your opera!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Trying to sit through Ken Russell's _Mahler_ (1974) but Hulu keeps crashing on me. This is amazingly restrained for Russell from what I've seen so far. The actor playing Mahler is quite convincing, so much so I'm no longer thinking of him as Captain Walker from Russell's next movie _Tommy._ I'm having trouble believing Mahler was that much of a grouch however.


----------



## ptr

Waiting unsuccessfully for someone to serve me breakfast, one of the negative "perks" of living alone... 

/ptr


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Trying to get rid of so many thoughts hammering my head!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

ptr said:


> Waiting unsuccessfully for someone to serve me breakfast, one of the negative "perks" of living alone...
> 
> /ptr


Same here living alone!


----------



## Winterreisender

Just wondering why the "Stravinsky vs. Tchaikovsky vs. Mahler" thread has just been deleted. It didn't seem that offensive to me...


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Hope Tiger has a good health plan. Doctors can be expensive.


TW '13 income...

http://www.businessinsider.com/tiger-woods-earnings-in-2013-2014-1


----------



## Vaneyes

Il_Penseroso said:


> Trying to get rid of so many thoughts hammering my head!


----------



## Vaneyes

Winterreisender said:


> Just wondering why the "Stravinsky vs. Tchaikovsky vs. Mahler" thread has just been deleted. *It didn't seem that offensive to me*...


Maybe that's the answer. Too lame?:lol:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> TW '13 income...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/tiger-woods-earnings-in-2013-2014-1


He has "obligations".


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Trying to sit through Ken Russell's _Mahler_ (1974) but Hulu keeps crashing on me. This is amazingly restrained for Russell from what I've seen so far. The actor playing Mahler is quite convincing, so much so I'm no longer thinking of him as Captain Walker from Russell's next movie _Tommy._ *I'm having trouble believing Mahler was that much of a grouch however*.


"You can take it from me, on the inside he churned like a Maytag."


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> He has *"obligations"*.


Elin? That was easy, and already handled. $110M lump sum.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading.

:angel:R.I.P. James Brady, gun control advocate. Condolences to his super-wife Sarah.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/04/politics/james-brady-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Vaneyes said:


>


Thanks for the cure! :lol:


----------



## mirepoix

Right now we're preparing to go _shoe shopping_. I've been through this before and so I am taking sandwiches, a flask of tea, and perhaps even a sleeping bag.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I'm studying baroque counterpoint and it hurts my head but I'm starting to get it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Trying to relax after doing some plumbing. I hate plumbing. It is my enemy. It is one of those things you do just infrequently enough to forget everthing by the next time it needs to be done. Simple Delta cartridge style two handle bathroom faucet. I switched out the washer and spring using a washer that was identical to the one that came out, but not worn of course. Pushed it down in and reassembled it with a new cartridge. Well, it did not shut off all the way, and worse, the handle turned both ways.









I pulled that cartridge out and put another new cartridge in that looked identical to the one that went both ways. This time it only went one way as it is supposed to, but stiil that trickle at the off position.

I checked online to be sure I put the tapered spring in the right way and then took it apart to see if I could pull the washer up some, as I think I had mashed it into the hole too much. It was not easy to raise the washer, so that was probably the case. I raised it just slightly, then pulled some very small rubber debris out from the old washer that was still floating in there, and reassembled.

 It works! It shuts off! 









Ahhh, but the stress. I think i had better call a plumber next time. Not worth the stress. Thankfully there is a valve for that hot faucet right under the sink that dribbles when closed but does not when open. so now it is perfect. and the cold side was not leaking so I will leave well enough alone. Now, maybe my water bill will go down some.


----------



## Lukecash12

Florestan said:


> Trying to relax after doing some plumbing. I hate plumbing. It is my enemy. It is one of those things you do just infrequently enough to forget everthing by the next time it needs to be done. Simple Delta cartridge style two handle bathroom faucet. I switched out the washer and spring using a washer that was identical to the one that came out, but not worn of course. Pushed it down in and reassembled it with a new cartridge. Well, it did not shut off all the way, and worse, the handle turned both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled that cartridge out and put another new cartridge in that looked identical to the one that went both ways. This time it only went one way as it is supposed to, but stiil that trickle at the off position.
> 
> I checked online to be sure I put the tapered spring in the right way and then took it apart to see if I could pull the washer up some, as I think I had mashed it into the hole too much. It was not easy to raise the washer, so that was probably the case. I raised it just slightly, then pulled some very small rubber debris out from the old washer that was still floating in there, and reassembled.
> 
> It works! It shuts off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, but the stress. I think i had better call a plumber next time. Not worth the stress. Thankfully there is a valve for that hot faucet right under the sink that dribbles when closed but does not when open. so now it is perfect. and the cold side was not leaking so I will leave well enough alone. Now, maybe my water bill will go down some.


You have my sympathies. I used to ply my trade at plumbing and HVAC for about five years and it's so much more frustrating on the residential level than the industrial level. Industrial was tops.


----------



## Weston

Sad that I had to put my old mount, Rocinante, to pasture. Beaming that my new mount, Iommi, races uphill at speeds I never dreamed a codger like me could attain again!









And it has that new bike smell.


----------



## Vaneyes

BBQ burgers.:devil:


----------



## Lukecash12

Vaneyes said:


> BBQ burgers.:devil:


Oh hell yeah, that's what I did today too. I made some fresh pretzel buns, and gave them some marks on the grill when my patties were almost done. It tastes like sin.


----------



## aleazk

My mother is travelling to Europe, I'm following her plane at real time via flightradar24.com. Very cool site. The plane is in the middle of the Atlantic now; so, no radar signal for a couple of hours.


----------



## PetrB

mirepoix said:


> Right now we're preparing to go _shoe shopping_. I've been through this before and so I am taking sandwiches, a flask of tea, and perhaps even a sleeping bag.


+ alcohal + strong drugs.

Comisserations.


----------



## mirepoix

PetrB said:


> + alcohal + strong drugs.
> 
> Comisserations.


Thanks. But I got off quite lightly in the end, about one and a half hours at the most - and I can do that standing on my head.
However I did enjoy a couple of glasses of wine when we had lunch, of course.


----------



## Levanda

Just been strong discussion with my husband went little too steap and I won argument hehehe I like it.


----------



## mirepoix

About to begin sharing in myriad kettlebell shenanigans with a scowling leggy bit.


----------



## Pugg

I am listing to Cristina Deutekom the famous Dutch soprano who past away yesterday.
Her Verdi and Donizetti recording on Philips now Decca I think is a must have.


----------



## mirepoix

Refusing to accept 'Splee' as a word in Scrabble.


----------



## Jos

Playing Srabble with the Urban Dictionary as the referencesource makes it a completely different game.....
Scrabble.2 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=splee

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## aimee

just finished watching this one, I've found it quite entertaining. 
At some steps, her size was really a disadvantage but her performance was so outstanding, she did an amazing job! 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-turnstile/gymnast-dominates-american-ninja-course-that-would-break-you-in-two-134956430.html


----------



## mirepoix

Jos said:


> Playing Srabble with the Urban Dictionary as the referencesource makes it a completely different game.....
> Scrabble.2
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=splee
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Well, I'm glad no one is looking over my shoulder at your post. If they were it would probably incite calls for a rematch!


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> Well, I'm glad no one is looking over my shoulder at your post. If they were it would probably incite calls for a rematch!


Reminds me of a game,many years ago, in our family. My nephew tried seriously to get away with " exaardvark", it used to be an aardvark and now it is no more, was his reasoning for simply putting "ex" before aardvark. I believe he has become an accountant.....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders

Getting ready to dine out this evening on some Vietnamese food.


----------



## mirepoix

I've just shaved my head. Whenever I do it my girlfriend runs from the room because apparently_ "You do it too fast and don't even look at what you're doing". _ I have no idea what she thinks might befall me. Anyway, that's it done for another month. 60 seconds with the clippers and as my auld granny would say _"Right into the wood"._


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of peering drones in the city. Story linked.

Sadly, it sounds like more laws need to be introduced. Currently, personal drones seem to be treated as a harmless hobby.

I know if I lived in a highrise and one of these things visited, I'd find a way to damage or destroy it.

http://metronews.ca/news/victoria/1...ught-flying-by-downtown-vancouver-apartments/


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> I've just shaved my head. Whenever I do it my girlfriend runs from the room because apparently_ "You do it too fast and don't even look at what you're doing". _* I have no idea what she thinks might befall me*. Anyway, that's it done for another month. 60 seconds with the clippers and as my auld granny would say _"Right into the wood"._


Likely this...


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> I've just shaved my head. Whenever I do it my girlfriend runs from the room because apparently_ "You do it too fast and don't even look at what you're doing". _ I have no idea what she thinks might befall me. Anyway, that's it done for another month. 60 seconds with the clippers and as my auld granny would say _"Right into the wood"._


Probably worried the sawdust will leak out!


----------



## Cheyenne

I was just looking through the Concergebouw Concerts. Some great things will be played: Shostakovich's 4th symphony, Ligeti's Requiem, Schnittke's Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra, Varèse's Arcana.. Sign me up!


----------



## mirepoix

Decided to do my bodyweight exercise in the park this morning. I commandeered the climbing apparatus in the playground while it wasn't too busy. The thing is, nowadays a man on his own in a children's playground can be viewed suspiciously, but in my case all the young mothers know me and regularly shout encouragement as I'm working out; _"Don't stop!"_ and _"Keep going!"_ and _"You look terrible, should I call an ambulance?"_
When I got back my girlfriend had been out to buy fresh bread, which she toasted and then layered with Camembert, tomatoes and basil. She even gave me some of it.
I enjoy the simple pleasures in life.


----------



## Posie

I've turned on a workout dvd, and am trying to motivate myself to start it. Uuuur!


----------



## Antiquarian

I'm cataloguing my library, sorting out books as to type (non-fiction, fiction) and genre (mystery, suspense, fantasy). At the moment I am debating whether to seperate fantasy from science-fiction, and have decided that it is an impossible task, as many books could easily be put in either category. And I am listening to Paganini's Sonata concertata M.S.2, a perfect accompaniment to this activity.


----------



## ptr

Just had dinner (Wiener Schnitzel a la casa) and now contemplating a raid on the kitchen to procure something "sweet" for dessert...

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart is making the tea; I have just put my fiddle away and am enjoying the golden aura left by the strathspeys.  Another 'Voyager' episode, no doubt, is in store, with a couple of cryptic crosswords and a good detective novel. Bliss!

Edit: No 'Voyager' apparently, because we need to catch up on 'University Challenge' (so that Taggart can show off by shouting out the answers. :devil


----------



## mirepoix

Halfway through the _"Can I have a big drink of water?" _nightshift.


----------



## Levanda

Listening Pushkins' poems on old radio station, thinking treat myself a tickets to theatre for next week.


----------



## clara s

I returned yesterday from my holidays 

and i am trying to get used to my city life again

so I go out on the balcony and do not expect to see the beautiful forest on the left hahaha

at least I can see sea on the right


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> I returned yesterday from my holidays
> 
> and i am trying to get used to my city life again
> 
> so I go out on the balcony and do not expect to see the beautiful forest on the left hahaha
> 
> at least I can see sea on the right


Hopefully, no personal drones are in sight.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm reading these posts.


----------



## Vaneyes

marinasabina said:


> I've turned on a workout dvd, and am trying to motivate myself to start it. Uuuur!


Tips for a six-pack, please.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> I was just looking through the Concergebouw Concerts. Some great things will be played: Shostakovich's 4th symphony, Ligeti's Requiem, Schnittke's Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra, Varèse's Arcana.. Sign me up!


Good on ACO. Progressiveness.


----------



## Posie

Vaneyes said:


> Tips for a six-pack, please.


I only have one tip.

Have NO life outside of diet and exercise.


----------



## mirepoix

Vaneyes said:


> Tips for a six-pack, please.


An exercise called 'Table push aways'.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Hopefully, no personal drones are in sight.


no, this year I am playing Dance Revolution

last year was Rock of the Dead hahaha


----------



## Lukecash12

Still rubbing in aloe vera. This sunburn is miserable.


----------



## Posie

Just got back from vacation in St. Augustine, Florida with a sunburn. A lot has happened since I left. So many different avatars!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I returned yesterday from my holidays
> 
> and i am trying to get used to my city life again
> 
> so I go out on the balcony and do not expect to see the beautiful forest on the left hahaha
> 
> at least I can see sea on the right


I'm too much in love with the ocean. I grew up with it and miss it terribly. I must move closer, but the thought of transporting my vast CD collection turns me off.


----------



## hpowders

marinasabina said:


> Just got back from vacation in St. Augustine, Florida with a sunburn. A lot has happened since I left. So many different avatars!


St Augustine is a charming little town. Vero Beach is nice too. A couple of hours south.

Changing avatars? I get bored easily.


----------



## Guest

Lamenting the fact that today is my last day of summer vacation, and that I have two days of worthless meetings before the students return on Wednesday!


----------



## hpowders

After a couple of swigs of a terrific, strong Greek white wine, I'm ready to settle down with the telly and catch up on the progress of evolving events that will bring us closer to the earth's obliteration.


----------



## Tristan

Watching a documentary about Pakistan--very interesting country in unfortunate circumstances.

And I'm still freaked out about the earthquake I felt last night; that was the strongest one I've ever felt.


----------



## Lukecash12

Tristan said:


> Watching a documentary about Pakistan--very interesting country in unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> And I'm still freaked out about the earthquake I felt last night; that was the strongest one I've ever felt.


Yeah, I heard that over 80 people got injured in Napa county. Felt it just a little bit here in Manteca.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight? Well, my very first Carolina Reaper hot pepper became fully ripe. That's about 1.5 million on the Scoville scale, currently the hottest pepper in the world. I sliced it up and put it into a small shaker bottle with vodka. It will be a sprinkler whenever food needs some _real _heat.

Several friends across the US have requested care packages of these peppers, which aren't generally available for obvious reasons.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carolina_Reaper

Developed at the well-named PuckerButt Pepper Company.


----------



## hpowders

Folks know the risks living near fault lines in California, just like the folks in Florida know the hurricane risks.
Nobody's forcing anyone to live in a Tornado belt, earthquake zone or where there are severe tropical storms.

Right now, I'm sipping some full-bodied Greek white wine which in the future will be a good deal cheaper than any wine coming out of Napa in the next few months.


----------



## Vaneyes

Putting on my sneakers, to go into the wild.


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Open the window please....


----------



## Ingélou

We have decided to paint the lounge ourselves, tired & lazy sexagenarians though we be, because we need to save the money to pay for more substantial improvements like window replacements and a new kitchen. The idea is that we do it in little bursts so as not to tucker ourselves out - but what I hadn't bargained for is how strangely compulsive it is to pull another bit of wallpaper off or dab another spot of paint in that corner that I missed earlier...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I'm too much in love with the ocean. I grew up with it and miss it terribly. I must move closer, but the thought of transporting my vast CD collection turns me off.


you can just rent a cabana by the sea hahaha

and take 1-2 CDs for listening on the weekend


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> We have decided to paint the lounge ourselves, tired & lazy sexagenarians though we be, because we need to save the money to pay for more substantial improvements like window replacements and a new kitchen. The idea is that we do it in little bursts so as not to tucker ourselves out - but what I hadn't bargained for is how strangely compulsive it is to pull another bit of wallpaper off or dab another spot of paint in that corner that I missed earlier...


Its a pity I do not live round the corner,

so to give a helping hand


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you can just rent a cabana by the sea hahaha
> 
> and take 1-2 CDs for listening on the weekend


Yes. That could work. Why didn't I think of that? Must harken back to that IQ test we all took. 

I will let you choreograph my next vacation.


----------



## Vaneyes

Or, have a beach scene painted on one wall of your listening room. Sunny or stormy, your choice.


----------



## aleazk

I better go out for a walk. I have been in 'reclusive mode' all the week and if I stay a minute more in this room I will start to hallucinate!


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Folks know the risks living near fault lines in California, just like the folks in Florida know the hurricane risks.


Rant time. This whole earthquake thing is absurd. The news says "biggest earthquake in Bay Area in 25 years." But the earthquake didn't hit "the bay area," it hit Napa and surroundings; it was barely felt in San Francisco. Similarly, the last big one in San Francisco didn't affect Napa at all. I doubt Napa has been bothered by an earthquake for a century or more.

A few months ago there was a series of earthquakes about 30 miles north of where I live. They got national press attention (although they were quite small, some bottles did fall from shelves at stores). In fact, I felt only one, the biggest, and had to check USGS to make sure it really happened!

Recently I checked earthquake deaths in California since 1900. Even including the deaths by fire following the SF earthquake, the numbers were dwarfed by, say, deaths from slip-and-falls in bathtubs or choking on chicken livers.

<end rant>


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Or, have a beach scene painted on one wall of your listening room. Sunny or stormy, your choice.


I know people who've done that. I would do the former so I could play one of my all time favorites as background, "When Sunny Gets Blue" with Johnny Mathis.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re KenOC's NV rant, I like to think the quake might've been a warning shot to lower their wine prices.

I had a red wine from Washington State the other night that reminded me of Opus One, NV. The only significant difference I could detect, is that Opus One retails for about 20X more.


----------



## KenOC

For people amused by such things, I recommend the movie "Bottle Shock." It has Alan Rickman (the dastardly Severus Snape in the Harry Potter movies) as a snobby wine connoisseur visiting a then-unknown Napa... A B-movie perhaps, but Rickman is marvelous.

Vaneyes, was your Washington wine perhaps Chateau Ste. Michelle? I always enjoyed visiting the winery in Woodinville when I lived just north of Lake Washington.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes. That could work. Why didn't I think of that? Must harken back to that IQ test we all took.
> 
> I will let you choreograph my next vacation.


vacation choreography is my specialization hahaha

even better than Yury Grigorovich


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> I better go out for a walk. I have been in 'reclusive mode' all the week and if I stay a minute more in this room I will start to hallucinate!


going out to any specific period of time? 

try the relativity avenue


----------



## hpowders

Right now, I am nibbling on a few pieces of "Saveurs du Monde" chocolate from the Belgian chocolate maker Pierre Marcolini.

If you can't get there yourself, it's always nice to have someone bring it back for you.

Very good chocolate by the way. Should provide the energy boost I need to accelerate my posting.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> For people amused by such things, I recommend the movie "Bottle Shock." It has Alan Rickman (the dastardly Severus Snape in the Harry Potter movies) as a snobby wine connoisseur visiting a then-unknown Napa... A B-movie perhaps, but Rickman is marvelous.
> 
> Vaneyes, was your Washington wine perhaps Chateau Ste. Michelle? I always enjoyed visiting the winery in Woodinville when I lived just north of Lake Washington.


Dusted Valley (Walla Walla), but they do have a gallery for retail purchasing in Woodinville.:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Just back from the dentist - no cavities, but my ageing mouth needs a review in three months. 

Apart from that, I'm feeling shocked because one of my violin teachers got cross with me yesterday & we've parted by mutual agreement. I liked & respected him, so it's upsetting - but maybe also a relief, as I wasn't really enjoying the experience.
And I still (so far) have Fiddle Guru, the Bach-playing Bicyclist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Just back from the dentist - no cavities, but my ageing mouth needs a review in three months.
> 
> Apart from that, I'm feeling shocked because one of my violin teachers got cross with me yesterday & we've parted by mutual agreement. I liked & respected him, so it's upsetting - but maybe also a relief, as I wasn't really enjoying the experience.
> And I still (so far) have Fiddle Guru, the Bach-playing Bicyclist.


You shoulda whacked him over the head with your fiddle. It's not a Strad, is it?

Meanwhile, reading that "ice bucket challenge" killed.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...r-dies-after-taking-ice-bucket-challenge.html


----------



## Ingélou

Or thwacked him with my bow... but no, my playing was torment enough for him. 

Was about to 'like' but then I saw about the ice bucket challenge. Horrible, a young person killed just for fashion's sake.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ice bucket challenge? Hmmm, maybe my m-i-l would be interested. Just kidding.


----------



## science

I'm trying to decide... it's 1 AM and I've got work tomorrow, and I have to try to persuade my boss to fund my Shakespeare Club, so maybe I should go to sleep.

Or maybe I should pump myself up by watching _Richard III_!

I know what I probably ought to do from any reasonable perspective, and what I'm going to do is what I want to do, for now is the winter of our discontent. Since I cannot prove a lover, I am determined to prove a villain!


----------



## mirepoix

Just reading this item about a proposed reason behind the rise in allergies: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-28934415

"As Horizon tracked the movements of the two families over 24 hours, it discovered that they spent on average 91% of their days indoors - a pattern reflected across the UK. As our lives become increasingly sedentary we miss out on the vast array of bacteria that lurk in our gardens and waft through the air." - sounds feasible - although I'm sure at least some cases are more about _special snowflakes_...

When I was a child I used to play outdoors all the time. I was often found climbing over/through the midden or anywhere there was muck. And we used to have to share (my girlfriend was _horrified_ when she heard this. Heh) a communal toilet with the other families in the building. So maybe there's something to it.


----------



## Marcel

I just listen Il Giardino Armonico.


----------



## Taggart

Yes, the infamous cludgie.

The cleanliness argument applied in part to my uncle from Edinburgh. He lived in Sighthill before they built Wester Hailes so it was a lovely semi-rural environment. When he came to see us, he seized up with asthma as soon as he got within about 5 miles of us - ICI ammonia works, steelworks at Ravenscraig and Clydesdale - general Central Lowland industrial pollution. Never bothered us.


----------



## mirepoix

*intends to reintroduce 'cludgie' into everyday vocabulary*


----------



## spradlig

Browsing TC on my home PC, drinkin' coffee, listening to my offspring's Yu-Gi-Oh (sp?) TV show in the background.


----------



## Vaneyes

I, did you hear how a 9 year-old girl treated her instructor?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/26/us/arizona-girl-fatal-shooting-accident/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> I'm feeling shocked because one of my violin teachers got cross with me yesterday & we've parted by mutual agreement. I liked & respected him, so it's upsetting - but maybe also a relief, as I wasn't really enjoying the experience.
> And I still (so far) have Fiddle Guru, the Bach-playing Bicyclist.


Told Fiddle Guru the whole story this morning & now feel a lot better. He is so nice, and such a good player - at his 'guest spot' half way through the hour he played me a wonderful strathspey & sent me the mp3, and there is such a texture of double stops and ringing strings that he sounds like a fiddle orchestra. 
Then I got home and found that my computer is napoo. Taggart has spent all afternoon trying to fix it to no avail & it looks as if we'll have to get a new computer this time - it broke down last year too, and in fact has been riddled with problems for the whole three years we've had it. However, we're busy & won't get round to it for a while.
So I'm typing this on Taggart's machine. I shall only be able to make a daily visit to TC, no switching it on in the middle of the night any more to see what the Americans are saying - usually something fascinating! 
I must make every visit count! I'll miss you all, and alas, I'll probably miss some of your fabulous posts too.
Live long & prosper... :wave:


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ cloud/silver lining - more time for fiddle practice!

e: but perhaps not in the middle of the night.


----------



## ptr

Sitting on the porch watching the sun set and snacking on a plate of Vaquinha, Serra and Corvo Cheese cubes and splash of Fonseca's Vintage 1970 port.. Gostoso Portugal!

/ptr


----------



## clara s

thinking... and thinking... and thinking

I'd better eat my chocolate pie and go to sleep

current listening for tonight? si, piano concerto no 2 by DSCH in his Post-Stalin period?


----------



## hpowders

Just had a big plate of vanilla ice cream at 9:30 AM. Am I a degenerate, or what? :lol:
(It was "no sugar added", so, fairly low calorie!)


----------



## ribonucleic

About to drive my two whippets to the dog park. If they run enough, the rest of the morning in their cages will be spent sleeping instead of whining.


----------



## mirepoix

Developing some film and pausing occasionally to gaze wistfully into the distance.


----------



## science

My wife is watching a Korean reality TV show.

Me: Are these guys normal people? 

Wife: They're musicians. 

Me: That's a no.


----------



## Ingélou

Putting off doing my violin practice - not because I hate it, but because right after it I know I have to do my daily stint of painting the lounge wall...


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Developing some film and pausing occasionally to gaze wistfully into the distance.


Must have a big dark room!


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart said:


> Must have a big dark room!


No, nowadays just a changing bag a developing tank and a sink. But I can still see far. Heh.


----------



## ptr

Looking at property ads on da internet, like to find a place to retire to with 4 seasons but rather mild winters and not to far of civilization...

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

I just came home from a delicious Chinese restaurant banquet. I will never be able to get up from my computer chair. The food just kept coming and coming....


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of a miracle...

According to the Bible, Jesus was born in Bethlehem in Palestine. A country where people are called Mohammed, Abdul, Mounir, Aziz, Ahmed, Farid, Omar, Youssouf, Mouloud, etc. And yet He managed to find 10 friends called John, Pete, Bart, Jim, Phil, Mark, Tom, Matt, Andy, and Simon...who all drank wine.

*Now that's what I call a miracle.*


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I just came home from a delicious Chinese restaurant banquet. I will never be able to get up from my computer chair. The food just kept coming and coming....


You'll soon be hungry again for both.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> You'll soon be hungry again for both.


Ha! I just had a Smucker's peanut butter sandwich. Chinese food doesn't fill me up for long. All that posting burns a lot of calories.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Ha! I just had a Smucker's peanut butter sandwich. Chinese food doesn't fill me up for long. All that posting burns a lot of calories.


A fave of mine, Fried Singapore Noodles. You'll be ordering out after viewing this.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> A fave of mine, Fried Singapore Noodles. You'll be ordering out after viewing this.


I've had that many times. It is a favorite of mine too! I'm due to order it, maybe tomorrow night. Thanks!


----------



## LarryShone

Going to bed Zzzzzzz...


----------



## Marcel

Listen "Maddalena ai piedi di Christo" (Antonio Caldara).


----------



## cwarchc

Just took the youngest to Manchester.
He's catching the train upto Edinburgh, to look at some accommodation for when he starts his course
It's a beautiful, clear sunny morning


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> A fave of mine, Fried Singapore Noodles. You'll be ordering out after viewing this.


I just put in an order for Singapore Noodles and after much shouting and negotiating, I've agreed on broiled chicken at my house for dinner instead.


----------



## LarryShone

Chilling out after walking the dog and before bedtime. Up early for college tomorrow


----------



## Vaneyes

BBQ'ing pork chops.


----------



## LarryShone

Drinking a second coffee before setting off for college.


----------



## Ingélou

Every best wish for the new term!


----------



## LarryShone

Ingélou said:


> Every best wish for the new term!


Thanks! Am at home now chilling out, literally cos it's so hot in college (no A/C!)


----------



## LarryShone

Doing the washing up (the dishes) while listening to Brahms pf.cnc.#1. Bad bad recording with the Ljubljana Symphony Orchestra. Tho it does have Anton Nanut at the helm. No idea who is on piano.


----------



## ptr

LarryShone said:


> Doing the washing up (the dishes) while listening to Brahms pf.cnc.#1. Bad bad recording with the Ljublubjana Symphony Orchestra. Tho it does have Anton Nanut on piano.


U must have exhausted yourself on the dishes cuz I rather think that Anton Nanut is conducting, had this recording 30 years ago and I believe that it is that universal budget release superstar "Dubravka Tomsic" who is playing the piano. nes pa?

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about the good news from NATO, in its efforts to design a fast response force. I've been suggesting this for 20 years or more. Hopefully, there's a component in this force to quickly neutralize despots, before they can get footholds in regions.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/01/world/europe/ukraine-crisis/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Levanda

Watched opera Prokofiev's opera The Gambler, had nice dinner pretty relaxing day, apart I did not like it opera.


----------



## LarryShone

ptr said:


> U must have exhausted yourself on the dishes cuz I rather think that Anton Nanut is conducting, had this recording 30 years ago and I believe that it is that universal budget release superstar "Dubravka Tomsic" who is playing the piano. nes pa?
> 
> /ptr


Had a brain fart and then edited my post. Been a long day.
And yes it is that disk although mine is from a Classical CD partworks that was released every two weeks in the 90s.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorting out books to go to the charity shop in Norwich that caters for more learned books. It hurts so much to get rid of Middle English texts, Arden Shakespeares & New Testament Greek dictionaries & primers, but I know I won't really be looking at them again. We age, we die & we leave it all behind, and someone else may as well have the benefit. 
Look on the bright side, there'll be more space for our new love, classical music.
Twenty books = 40 cds at least!


----------



## LarryShone

Chilling out drinking cherry coke. So hot today!


----------



## LarryShone

Ingélou said:


> Sorting out books to go to the charity shop in Norwich that caters for more learned books. It hurts so much to get rid of Middle English texts, Arden Shakespeares & New Testament Greek dictionaries & primers, but I know I won't really be looking at them again. We age, we die & we leave it all behind, and someone else may as well have the benefit.
> Look on the bright side, there'll be more space for our new love, classical music.
> Twenty books = 40 cds at least!


You should maybe check out bookmooch, a book swap site where you list your books and get other people's old books for free. Ive had some corkers from there!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading CNN Breaking News. Youngman Bieber's in trouble ...again.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/02/showbiz/justin-bieber-arrested/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Sorting out books to go to the charity shop in Norwich that caters for more learned books. It hurts so much to get rid of Middle English texts, Arden Shakespeares & New Testament Greek dictionaries & primers, but I know I won't really be looking at them again. We age, we die & we leave it all behind, and someone else may as well have the benefit.
> Look on the bright side, there'll be more space for our new love, classical music.
> Twenty books = 40 cds at least!


Don't forget your tax receipt.


----------



## LarryShone

Posting this message!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of a stolen car, that was returned to its owner 33 years later.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/winds...oit-in-1981-returned-33-years-later-1.2693820


----------



## mirepoix

I've just returned to bed after receiving a request for that old favourite_ 'a big drink of water'._ Note: it's not 'a drink of water' - it always has to be 'a _big_ drink of water.' So I got up, went to the kitchen, poured it from the jug and brought it through. She held it in both hands like a little twit, took three sips, then handed it back to me. By the time I'd placed it on the bedside cabinet she was sleeping. Meanwhile, I'm wide awake. But I'm so glad to have prevented her incipient dehydration.


----------



## hpowders

Just heard the news about Joan River's death. Shocked and saddened.

Nobody funnier than the great Joan Rivers.

Rest in peace, darling.


----------



## LarryShone

hpowders said:


> Just heard the news about Joan River's death. Shocked and saddened.
> 
> Nobody funnier than the great Joan Rivers.
> 
> Rest in peace, darling.


Always found her funny.

There's a hoax one going around about Betty White. The link it takes you to is a dodgy site. Why do people do it?


----------



## Taggart

LarryShone said:


> Always found her funny.
> 
> There's a hoax one going around about Betty White. The link it takes you to is a dodgy site. Why do people do it?


Simple - anybody who can't distinguish between die and dye is going to be sufficiently gullible to click on a dodgy link. The internet is full of nasty people who prey on the gullible.


----------



## hpowders

There was a time when I was dying to be dyed. Now I'm more or less resigned to my fate... and it ain't pretty.


----------



## LarryShone

Taggart said:


> Simple - anybody who can't distinguish between die and dye is going to be sufficiently gullible to click on a dodgy link. The internet is full of nasty people who prey on the gullible.


Ah you saw that link too!


----------



## mirepoix

Using what appears to be the worst camera phone to photograph a tipsy leggy poseur supreme.


----------



## Guest

I'm praying my scalding sore throat, pounding head, and aching back doesn't blossom into a full-blown cold or something.


----------



## Kopachris

Thinking about taking a nap. Spent all day working on rebuilding my music library, since pretty much all my music was still on my external hard drive when it died. Re-downloading music I have legitimate digital copies of, ripping the CDs I still have laying around (actually found several that I never even got around to opening). There was, however, quite a bit that was _*ahem*_ not entirely legitimate; it will likely be lost until I can acquire legitimate copies, as I really don't feel like hunting down bittorrent files and waiting weeks for them to download again.

To help cheer myself up, I just bought and downloaded some "Rise of the Masters - 100 Supreme Classical Masterpieces by Tchaikovsky" album from Amazon for $2.19, which, to my delight, includes the entirety of The Nutcracker rather than just the suite that's commonly played around Christmas. Previously, I had only had a few pieces by Tchaikovsky downloaded from University websites here and there and such. It also has all the symphonies (naturally), but is still missing the Rococo variations. Ah, well.


----------



## Kopachris

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm praying my scalding sore throat, pounding head, and aching back doesn't blossom into a full-blown cold or something.


Maybe you should take a nap, too.


----------



## Guest

Kopachris said:


> Maybe you should take a nap, too.


I did...didn't help.


----------



## LarryShone

Getting the kids ready for school


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Being rather bored and having a pointless chat conversation which goes like this:
1
2
3
4
5 etc.


----------



## mirepoix

Sitting back while having my fingernails filed.


----------



## LarryShone

Ripping CDs to my old/new iPod!


----------



## hpowders

Getting ready for eating out on Friday night at Mimi's French Bistro.

Will order that French staple, roasted turkey breast with stuffing, with mashed potatoes, broccoli, smothered in gravy with cranberry sauce on the side and some sourdough bread.

My reward after a tough week of posting. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Getting ready for eating out on Friday night at Mimi's French Bistro.
> 
> Will order that French staple, roasted turkey breast with stuffing, with mashed potatoes, broccoli, smothered in gravy with cranberry sauce on the side and some sourdough bread.
> 
> My reward after a tough week of posting. :tiphat:


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


On Thanksgiving, I usually eat broiled salmon.


----------



## aleazk

Preparing for my 1 hour nocturne walk. Today: Mozart and Xenakis.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> On Thanksgiving, I usually eat broiled salmon.


Butcher's Block ham for me. Turkey at Xmas is enough, other than me eating deli sandwiches with it throughout the year.


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


> Preparing for my 1 hour nocturne walk. Today: Mozart and Xenakis.


That's quite a coupling. Wonder what WAM would've thought of Mr. X's writings.


----------



## starthrower

Drinking a Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale while watching the King Crimson YouTube channel.


----------



## mirepoix

I said that one of the things I'd do during my two weeks of solitude would be to paint our bedroom. So I've moved the bed and most of the furniture out. However in doing so I found a box containing a couple of old cameras and a number of 1950s/60s era photography books and magazines. I kind of recognise some of them but I've no idea where they're from. So anyway, here's the amended timetable:
Go to deli and buy lunch and wine. 
Return home and eat.
Drink remaining wine while reading the aforementioned books/magazines.
Perhaps take a little nap.
_Fin_.


----------



## LarryShone

Putting some Bix Beiderbecke on my ipod!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading this...

*THE WILL*​*Doug Smith is on his deathbed and knows the end is near.*
*His nurse, his wife, his daughter and 2 sons, are with him.*
*He asks for 2 witnesses to be present and a camcorder be in place to record his last wishes,*​*When all is ready he begins to speak:*
*My son, "Bernie, I want you to take the Mayfair houses.""*
*My daughter "Sybil, you take the apartments over in the east end.""*
*My son, "Jamie, I want you to take the offices over in the City Centre."*
*"Sarah, my dear wife, please take all the residential buildings on the banks of the river."*​*The nurse and witnesses are blown away as they did not realize his extensive holdings**.*​*As Doug slips away, the nurse says, "Mrs. Smith, your husband must have been such a*​*hard-working man to have accumulated all this property".*​*Sarah replies, "Property ? .... the ******* had a paper route!"*​


----------



## Levanda

Just booked holiday to Spain in Solau, I have been so depress for last few months, so my husband did me favour. Oh don't you think his good to me, hehe. Well I have to promise to him no wine any more but just a promise it can be broken.


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> Just booked holiday to Spain in Solau, I have been so depress for last few months, so my husband did me favour. Oh don't you think his good to me, hehe. Well I have to promise to him no wine any more but just a promise it can be broken.


I want to visit Spain too. Maybe in 2015.


----------



## Levanda

You should go isso beautiful culture lot of dances music and food.


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> You should go isso beautiful culture lot of dances music and food.


Thanks! Yeah... lots of tapas!! I want to see Barcelona and visit the Prado museum in Madrid.


----------



## KenOC

Right now I'm reading the instructions for my new ultra-cheap coffee grinder. I'm gonna use it to grind hot peppers. I have a bag of dried ghost peppers from last year. They'll be nice in a shaker jar on the table. Just hope nobody carelessly inundates their pizza or lasagna, could get a nasty surprise...


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ that's a good idea. I use ours for grinding oats to a fine powder to put in my protein shake.


----------



## Badinerie

hpowders said:


> Thanks! Yeah... lots of tapas!! I want to see Barcelona and visit the Prado museum in Madrid.


Flew over Barcelona on Saturday, looks lovely right now....
Meanwhile I was listening to Delibes, but my teenage daughter screamed from the bathroom "Dad, come and get this spider its enormous." Yeah right! I expected to see a huge beast carrying her off somewhere, but it was all of two inches in span.
Didnt half crunch though!


----------



## mirepoix

Yesterday I finally finished painting the bedroom. It is now white. In fact, she wants the whole house to be painted white. In my opinion it's a bit of overkill. But she doesn't ask for much and so I'm happy to go along with it. All that remains is to move the bed and other furniture back in. I also took time last night to regrout the tiles surrounding the shower. That was neither fun or exciting.
There was something else I said I'd do while she's gone but...I've forgotten. So I think I'll spend the morning exercising in the park and then this afternoon I'll head into the studio and see if anyone wants to have lunch.


----------



## Vaneyes

Realizing Pistorius is off the murder hook, and that the judge is an idiot.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/11/world/africa/oscar-pistorius-verdict/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Spain, never been. I would like to see the Bilbao opera house, and golf El Saler.


----------



## Badinerie

Some Views around the resort where we stayed in Ibiza.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...499642137.1073741830.757452136&type=1&theater


----------



## LarryShone

Vaneyes said:


> Realizing Pistorius is off the murder hook, and that the judge is an idiot.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/11/world/africa/oscar-pistorius-verdict/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


Culpable homicide is pretty close to murder mind. I believe its called manslaughter over here.


----------



## Varick

Getting ready for a memorial dinner for the Port Authority Police and the NYPD members who died on 9/11 13 years ago. Many friends will be there, unfortunately many friends will not. There will be a lot of emotions in the room. Not an event I particularly look forward to due to the emotional sledge hammer that hits me every time, but it is still a privilege to be able to honor those brave men and women who died that horrible day.

It's also a powerful reminder listening and talking to so many of the family members of those who died on that day. Listening to the stories they tell is a highlight and brings a lot of people comfort. Many of the stories are very funny about those they lost. It's always nice (and often necessary) to mix laughter in with the tears. 

It's something that I hope stays fresh in the minds of everyone that we still live in a very dangerous world filled with evil people who want to spread death and destruction everywhere. Jumped on here to clear my mind. Time to go finish the speech.

V


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Varick said:


> It's something that I hope stays fresh in the minds of everyone that we still live in a very dangerous world filled with evil people who want to spread death and destruction everywhere. Jumped on here to clear my mind. Time to go finish the speech.


Yes, that is something we should never forget. Unfortunately, too many, particularly in the West, believe that peaceful words and offers of peace will somehow stave off evil people with their evil intentions.


----------



## Tristan

Just finished air-conducting the 4th movement of Saint-Saens' Symphony No. 3. 

I seem to know almost every bar quite well


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, that is something we should never forget. Unfortunately, too many, particularly in the West, believe that peaceful words and offers of peace will somehow stave off evil people with their evil intentions.


There've always been evil people with evil intentions. Somehow, for 20-plus years, we've allowed our politicians to turn this into a cause celebre.

The thing that bothers me terribly, is the collateral damage caused by the terrorists and the politicians. It (terrorism) seems to always be on the forefront of everyone's thoughts, affecting economy, lifestyles, psychology, relationships, virtually everything.

It's become another holocaust, to suffer with daily.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> The thing that bothers me terribly, is the collateral damage caused by the terrorists and the politicians. It (terrorism) seems to always be on the forefront of everyone's thoughts, affecting economy, lifestyles, psychology, relationships, virtually everything.
> 
> It's become another holocaust, to suffer with daily.


Well, if the terrorists get you to suffer daily, it means they have won. A terrorist's main objective is terror after all. I'd say live your life courageously and enjoy it while you may, for it will not last forever, terrorism or no terrorism, but also remember there are people out there who want you dead just because of who you are and be ready to defend yourself if it ever comes to that.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, if the terrorists get you to suffer daily, it means they have won. A terrorist's main objective is terror after all. I'd say live your life courageously and enjoy it while you may, *for it will not last forever*, terrorism or no terrorism, but also remember there are people out there who want you dead just because of who you are and be ready to defend yourself if it ever comes to that.


That's part of the speakese that's so prominent/troublesome. Sad.

"For it will not last forever." Politicians say it will. Who am I to believe, you or they?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> That's part of the speakese that's so prominent/troublesome. Sad.
> 
> "For it will not last forever." Politicians say it will. Who am I to believe, you or they?


That life will not last forever? I think you should rather have trouble believing otherwise, that it will.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to Joyce DiDonato sing "Una Voce poco Fa" on youtube OMG!


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> That life will not last forever? I think you should rather have trouble believing otherwise, that it will.


Come back to earth. What's made you so enraptured of the times we live in?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> Come back to earth. What's made you so enraptured of the times we live in?


I think at least one of us has misunderstood the other. I said life will not last forever, that is why you should live it and enjoy it while you can, because some day you will die and it will be over, and not allow anyone, including terrorists, to scare you so much where you will be afraid to live. But also don't forget there are people out there who would kill you just because you don't worship the same deity out of the desert as they do, and no amount of negotiations or investments will change their mind. And there are other people who have been told day and night for several generations (starting with 1917) that the West and all the Western civilization is their deadliest enemy - and most seem to believe it. What is enraptured about that? It's only realistic.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

As for what I am doing right now... I am planning another Germanophile journey, right after Christmas. This time it's going to be Bavaria, Munich, Bavarian Alps including Germany's highest mountain, the Zugspitze, King Ludwig's Wagner-inspired castles, Nürnberg and the mountain town of Garmisch-Partenkirchen, the home of Richard Strauss, where he wrote his _Alpensinfonie_. It is one of the pieces that have led me to love classical music. Soon I am going to _live_ it!


----------



## mirepoix

I'm about to wake my friend up. He has a hangover. As soon as he's aware enough I'm going to take great delight in reminding him of his shameful cowardice at the party last night; he saw a girl he found interesting and attractive. He took a photo of her. And then he_ failed to get her number._ I watched it all unfold, including his descent into booze/feeling sorry for himself. Meanwhile, I approached the young lady in question and shot some photos of her and her friends. I told her they'd be better than the crappy photos other people were taking. She was intrigued by my outrageous yet sincere confidence. So, to help my friend out (and to remind myself of what it was like to be young) I said:
"Can I have your phone number, please? It's not for me, it's for my friend. He's too shy to ask you himself. And if you give me your number I'll make sure you get copies of the great photos I took_ free of charge_".

And...she gave me her number. So now I'll need to develop the film and get it scanned and all that jazz, so he can give her the photos.

*looks over at hungover suffering sleeping friend. Finds CD of Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky. Cues up 'Battle on the Ice'. Cackles evilly.*


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to Jazz Erroll Garner and chillin...
.Hang on! Did Mirepoix just say "Develope the Film!?"

Holy Cow! Even a Closet Luddite like myself owns a Digital Camera.

Way to go Archeo-dude!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^Good old Earl - intros that rarely provide a clue to the tune, and then when he settles down you get him humming and grunting in accompaniment. Wonderful.

Yes I do own a digital camera. In fact, maybe I own more than one...
However, as for "Develop the film" and the thread title 'What are you doing right now?' - coincidence! Right now I'm cleaning the fridge. There's usually more of this stuff stored in it than is present in this photo, but it shows how much I get through in a month or so. Why still shoot film? Just 'cos. That's why.


----------



## Badinerie

I kept up with real film until the 90's sometimes with an old Kodak Sterling II. It was hard to get the film after then though. and since Im a lousy photographer it wasnt worth the hassle for the results.


----------



## mirepoix

That's a pity. And the Sterling II isn't one of the 620 cameras that you can simply carve down a 120 spool to fit.
It's all another world...


----------



## Kopachris

Ripping CDs; currently on disc 28/86. This better not be more ****ing mistagged piano trios... it _is_ more mistagged piano trios!


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think at least one of us has misunderstood the other. I said life will not last forever, that is why you should live it and enjoy it while you can, because some day you will die and it will be over, and not allow anyone, including terrorists, to scare you so much where you will be afraid to live. But also don't forget there are people out there who would kill you just because you don't worship the same deity out of the desert as they do, and no amount of negotiations or investments will change their mind. And there are other people who have been told day and night for several generations (starting with 1917) that the West and all the Western civilization is their deadliest enemy - and most seem to believe it. What is enraptured about that? It's only realistic.


I didn't misunderstand. Your run-on sentences have characteristics of the same political speakese we've been hearing since 1991, not 1917.

No one needs a mortality lesson, let alone a suggestion to enjoy life while the worst Congress ever continue to peddle harmful wares that resolve nothing.

Realistic? No where near.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ What would be realistic then? To lie down and die because the world is an ah-so-evil place?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> I didn't misunderstand. Your run-on sentences have characteristics of the same political speakese we've been hearing since 1991, not 1917.


You have misunderstood this one. I was talking about our dear Russian/Soviet/Neo-Soviet neighbors. They have had it knocked into their heads that the West is ultimate evil for about a century now, with intermissions.

My sympathies to you living with the worst Congress ever in any case.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> You have misunderstood this one. I was talking about our dear Russian/Soviet/Neo-Soviet neighbors. They have had it knocked into their heads that the West is ultimate evil for about a century now, with intermissions.
> 
> My sympathies to you living with the worst Congress ever in any case.


You're right. I thought you were going on, for some reason, about US's short involvement in WWI, and then were going to go down the most tedious Americanism vs Communism road.

Putin's rebirth is one the last things the world needed, and now his demise may be one of the first.

Somewhat surprised that Assad's still breathing.

That's enough world disorder talk. Be well.:tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

Developing a couple of rolls of film. Despite the fact I first did this about 35 years ago I still get all excited when I see an image on the negative.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Going through all the pages of the "Current Listening" thread all the way to my last post back in August.


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Ripping CDs; currently on disc 28/86. This better not be more ****ing mistagged piano trios... it _is_ more mistagged piano trios!


Done with disc 43/86 -- halfway there! 

Time for a break while I get some laundry done.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^Stay strong and resolute!


----------



## hpowders

I'm waiting for the FIBA championship game between Serbia and the US. So to kill some time until then I thought I would issue a thousand posts or so.


----------



## Jos

Having an after dinner espresso, preparing for an evening walk with the dogs and son.
Meanwhile listening to the finale of Sibelius 2nd symphony.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Browsing through a German neopagan/Asatru forum (yes, those folks that actually worship Odin, Thor and the others). On one hand, it is certainly a good sign to see people interested in their most ancient cultural heritage and embracing it instead of considering it irrelevant or somehow tainted. On the other hand... an ancient half-forgotten belief system processed through modern brains and modern sensibilities produces a staggering amount of nonsense...


----------



## Jeff W

Reinstalling Windows 7 on the girlfriend's laptop after having to replace the hard drive in said laptop.


----------



## mirepoix

Just finished a good workout. It was one of those mornings when I initially felt kind of flat and almost lethargic, but as usual as soon as I started it changed to feeling great, including a natural high. So, after a shower and milkshake I'm now on my way to work to shoot photos of tall thin people and intermittently punch my assistant in the back of the head when no one is looking.
Have a good day/Jai Guru Dev/Up yer kilt wi' a blawlamp.


----------



## hpowders

Still riding the high of the USA's FIBA basketball championship victory! A very good day!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Reading some news on the Internetz. It seems the iBhoners have done it again, I mean, throwing their dollars to fapple because obviously their previous iBhone is totally obsolete now. To continue to read this message please give us your credit card number...


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to Melissa Etheridge's Yes I am CD and watching Hai Karate adverts on You Tube featuring Valerie Leon


----------



## mirepoix

I've just returned after voting in the referendum (for those unaware, people in Scotland are voting today on whether the country should stay in the UK or become an independent nation) and now I'm putting together some grilled chicken with garlic couscous.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading The Independent (UK) regarding Scotland Referendum. Polls are now closed.

"The survey for Ipsos MORI, published by the _London Evening Standard_ as voting was underway, put the No camp on 53 per cent and Yes on 47 per cent."

Later update: I think CNN is itching to declare a win for the NOs.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/18/world/europe/scotland-independence-vote/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## mirepoix

Finished my workout in the park, stopped off at the local baker to buy some (still warm and aromatic) bread, chugged down a pint of whole milk while I was there, then checked my email - and found my girlfriend is flying home tomorrow. Oh yeah. *dances around the room like a cross between Fred Astaire and Rocky Marciano*


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Finished my workout in the park, stopped off at the local baker to buy some (still warm and aromatic) bread, chugged down a pint of whole milk while I was there, then checked my email - and found my girlfriend is flying home tomorrow. Oh yeah. *dances around the room like a cross between Fred Astaire and Rocky Marciano*


Aye, well, boxers are always supposed to hae guid footwork. Nice to see ye've kep it up!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ it's almost ten years now since I was last in a boxing ring. Wow.
But yes, although I only do about one tenth of the work I did back then I'll never quit completely. Well, I know one day I'll need to - but I'll worry about that when it happens.


----------



## Kopachris

Writing a cross-platform Python framework for building menu- and panel-based terminal applications in a sort of similar manner to IBM User Interface Manager applications.


----------



## hpowders

Waiting for the sky to open up. Looks like a rainy day down Florida way.


----------



## Guest

What I am doing right now? Worrying about spending too much time on this forum when I should be preparing tonight's dinner. Second, worrying about getting up early enough to shop for tomorrow's guests. Third, worrying that I'm not giving enough time to my professional commitments, even though I am a seasoned "improviser".


----------



## Figleaf

Waiting for Tesco to reduce the watermelon slices! Any moment now...


----------



## mirepoix

Off to the airport to collect my girlfriend. I'll be driving her little car. Oh joy.
Last email from her this morning contained the following request:
_"For supper tonight can I have a big bowl of mashed potatoes?"_
Sure you can, Toots. All you can eat.


----------



## Weston

Plugging in a brand new iPod Touch with a completely dead battery, waiting for it to wake up and do something. Then I'll be trying to convince iTunes it is okay to load my old stuff onto it. This is my 4th iThingy, and I'm worried that iTunes only lets you register 3 of them. I presume you can de-register the oldest, but I don't know how that works. Or maybe that's not an issue any more. We'll see. 

I use it for music at work, but mostly for audiobooks and podcasts.


----------



## violadude

I am craving a corndog so badly right now.


----------



## Ingélou

Thinking about the Green Man...


----------



## hpowders

Thinking about Kirkpatrick Pairs as arrangements of Scarlatti keyboard sonatas.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thinking...

Today I have been here on TC for a year. I have spent a lot of time in what Ingelou has called her 'virtual holiday cottage' and I'll call my global virtual musical retreat. My partner thinks I have spent a lot of time here too, and it's true that I've listened to much more, but read much less, than I would usually do in a year. I have also made exactly 1 500 posts here in that year, which has taken a lot of time and effort, because I re-write and edit in my usual obsessional way.

So - do I renew the rent today, or do I move on to pastures new?


----------



## Ingélou

Renew the rent, but try to keep visits to the retreat at a more manageable level, while increasing reading time?
:tiphat: I'd definitely miss your posts.


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. He's a good guy! :tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

TurnaboutVox said:


> Thinking...
> 
> Today I have been here on TC for a year. I have spent a lot of time in what Ingelou has called her 'virtual holiday cottage' and I'll call my global virtual musical retreat. My partner thinks I have spent a lot of time here too, and it's true that I've listened to much more, but read much less, than I would usually do in a year. I have also made exactly 1 500 posts here in that year, which has taken a lot of time and effort, because I re-write and edit in my usual obsessional way.
> 
> So - do I renew the rent today, or do I move on to pastures new?


If needed, take a break away for a few days. Read a book, throw a stick for a dog/stroke a cat, stop to smell the flowers etc. Then see how you feel. However if you decide to leave, please do it like this?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> Renew the rent, but try to keep visits to the retreat at a more manageable level, while increasing reading time?
> :tiphat: I'd definitely miss your posts.


This is the way, I agree. The rent cheque's in the post.


----------



## mirepoix

I've been told_ "I'm booking you for all day tomorrow - to go shopping"._

Wonderful.


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> I've been told_ "I'm booking you for all day tomorrow - to go shopping"._
> 
> Wonderful.


There must be a way out; or a reward.........


----------



## Jos

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is the way, I agree. The rent cheque's in the post.


Good news !!
My lease ends next month, I'll opt for a second term too. I'm the quiet tenant, less than one posting a day!


----------



## mirepoix

Jos, I walked right into it. Despite all my years of experience, I was outmanoeuvred...
Recently she was working away from home. While she was gone I redecorated both the bathroom and the bedroom. Yesterday she _casually_ asked "Do you have any work tomorrow?"...and after I replied she quickly changed the subject.
So it's my own fault. I redecorated and so now we need "a couple of nice new little things". And there is no escape. _No escape_.
Reward? Well, it's been a while since she spent all day dressed as the Julie Newmar era Catwoman. But apart from that I can't think of anything. Perhaps I'm simply jaded...
But thanks for your concern.


----------



## hpowders

Wondering if there is intelligent life in the Universe, with special mention to the Middle East and the United States.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> Wondering if there is intelligent life in the Universe, with special mention to the Middle East and the United States.


Given your location, the fact that you are able to wonder suggests an answer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jos said:


> Good news !!
> My lease ends next month, I'll opt for a second term too. I'm the quiet tenant, less than one posting a day!


Jos, that sounds like a sensible posting policy. I am afraid I can lose myself in the virtual world, especially at weekends. On one or two occasions, I see to my mingled satisfaction and horror, I have been that day's top (=most frequent, I hasten to add) poster (though obviously not when hpowders is active!)

This has cut down my reading time, including the professional reading I should do, and Mrs. Vox has once or twice made a comment about my 'addiction'.

So I will aim to adjust the balance a little from now on. That isn't going to be straightforward, as I have really appreciated having the opportunity to converse about classical music with other enthusiasts, for the first time. I have also learnt such a lot.

I'm glad to see that you'll renew your lease as well.


----------



## trazom

just got all my letters of recommendation squared away, my transcripts mailed, my amazon book ordered and now I'm rewarding myself with another casual skim of the TalkClassical board.


----------



## mirepoix

We're having a glass of wine while pondering the options for food. Usually when we've been shopping we stop for lunch, but today Jenny Longlegs was well into her stride and so I decided the best option was to just go along with it, then it would all be over and done with sooner. But I was wrong, because time expands to fit. Woe.


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> Off to the airport to collect my girlfriend. I'll be driving her little car. Oh joy.
> Last email from her this morning contained the following request:
> _"For supper tonight can I have a big bowl of mashed potatoes?"_
> Sure you can, Toots. All you can eat.


You know how to please a woman.


----------



## Ingélou

@mirepoix - Just think how lovely lunch will taste when it finally shows up!


----------



## mirepoix

Vaneyes said:


> You know how to please a woman.


Serious answer: When she's working she doesn't eat as many carbs. By the time she got home she was craving for them.

Not serious answer: yes, and they're cheaper than diamonds.


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> @mirepoix - Just think how lovely lunch will taste when it finally shows up!


No, it will never arrive. It's too late now. Today's lunch is a missed opportunity that never had the chance to blossom and reach fulfillment in my stomach.


----------



## Weston

Taking a rolling pin to my thighs.


----------



## Weston

Okay, maybe that needed more exposition. ^

This is the third day in a row I have biked all the way home from work (between 13 and 15 miles, I haven't quite figured it out). My thighs really hurt tonight, so kneading them with a rolling pin sort of helps.


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Thinking about Kirkpatrick Pairs as arrangements of Scarlatti keyboard sonatas.


They're empirical choices, but I thought they very much 'work.' That's what a good musician can do

If you have vinyl and can ever find his recording of the Goldberg Variations _for which he chose the clavichord,_ you're in for a treat.


----------



## PetrB

Reporting a very first-world event:

I very slightly sliced my finger with a serrated plastic knife, just above and almost parallel to the cuticle, while trying to remove the plastic seal film off the bottle cap of some saline nasal spray. (to allay symptoms of a cold.) 

Even as I was involuntarily saying ouch while simultaneously reaching for some bit of tissue to blot the minor cut (which stopped bleeding in moments) I had to laugh at the absurdity of the incident involving near plastic everything -- the blood and saline the only 'real' elements -- just to get a bit of saline mist up the ole nostrils.


----------



## Ingélou

Up for an early breakfast to get Taggart off to the 'See and Treat' clinic to deal with the swelling / blocked tear duct on his eye. It has taken four months for the National Health Service to deal with it - a small but bothersome matter which naturally doesn't take priority but still it seems too long to wait. In the interim we paid to see a private consultant to put our minds at rest, but beyond identifying it, she suggested nothing except the utterly useless steaming it with a sponge. She'll probably turn up again this morning as she also works for the hospital...
Sigh. Hope all goes well...

Edit: We're back & all went well. Taggart is sitting with a huge pad over his eye, like Pudsey Bear, and has some ointment to put on his eye once the pad comes off. We were in a lovely day suite at the local hospital with lovely staff and they even brought me a cup of tea. British medicine at its best.


----------



## Kopachris

Playing Minecraft. My brother really loved playing it, so I bought it a week ago and have spent way too much time on it already.


----------



## hpowders

Multitasking:

1. Waiting for the roofer to do a leak repair

while:

2. Munching on a Smuckers™ chunky peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## mirepoix

Girlfriend is going clubbing, so I'm alone and have decided to prepare the bathroom door where the full length mirror we bought this week is to be mounted. Actually, it's not a mirror in the traditional sense - it's more of a lightweight sort of plastic thing. Anyway, apparently the tilting 3/4 length mirror only a few steps away and the almost completely mirrored bedroom wall a few steps beyond that (to say nothing of her dressing table) don't provide enough visual feedback at the moment. But who am I to question the desire for specular reflection? *opens bottle of wine and forgets the question already*


----------



## Ingélou

Mirrors are important...


----------



## mirepoix

Clearly, yes. But it would probably been easier for me just to put video cameras everywhere and buy her Google glass...


----------



## mirepoix

Update: this door looks just fine. Initially I thought it was warped but it seems okay. Either that or this wine is _really good stuff_.


----------



## mirepoix

We are going out to dinner (to a French place we don't have a reservation for...) and then to the cinema to see something we haven't decided on yet. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Antiquarian

At the moment trying to move my 98 year old grandmother into a care home. She is beginning to have dementia, and has, for the past six months, shown confusion and untypical emotional outbursts. One day she seems eager to go to the home, and the next is convinced that we are all lying to her and want to dispose of her. At the moment she is living in an awful mid 1980's chalet filled with all sorts of rubbish with an ancient incontinent cat. We know that we have to do something quickly, but the stress is extreme.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ you have my sympathy - my own grandmother is a similar age, suffers from dementia and has been in a care home for some time. As you're finding, none of this is easy. And while nothing anyone can do or say will reduce the stress and pressure, try to remind yourself that you're doing the right thing. Don't lose sight of that.


----------



## Ian Moore

> What are you doing right now?


Writing a post to you.


----------



## Ingélou

Antiquarian said:


> At the moment trying to move my 98 year old grandmother into a care home.





mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ you have my sympathy - my own grandmother is a similar age, suffers from dementia and has been in a care home for some time.


I have a similar family problem and I know how worrying it is, and how sad to see someone change under the influence of this dreadful affliction. All best wishes and sympathy.


----------



## Antiquarian

Ingélou said:


> I have a similar family problem and I know how worrying it is, and how sad to see someone change under the influence of this dreadful affliction. All best wishes and sympathy.


Thank you all. Your kind words are a balm for frayed nerves. I appreciate it.


----------



## trazom

Well, I just got back from one hour-long session of getting three fillings done. Oh, and have to go back in two weeks to get the other two cavities filled. So there's _that_ and i thought I was taking good care of my teeth, too.


----------



## hpowders

Roof leak turns out now to be an entire roof replacement. A huge dumpster in my driveway. Glad I took the car out early this morning.


----------



## clara s

I am looking at the new Burberry's collection

this cashmere poncho and the lambskin jacket are just perfect

Am I too materialistic?


----------



## Antiquarian

clara s said:


> I am looking at the new Burberry's collection
> 
> this cashmere poncho and the lambskin jacket are just perfect
> 
> Am I too materialistic?


No, not at all. You are just exhibiting good taste. You would be too materialistic if you had Elspeth Gibson make you the jacket and poncho out of some obsenely endangered animal. I assume you just want to stay warm this winter.


----------



## Badinerie

Getting ready to go for a hearing test. The Appointment is not till 3:30 pm but it will take me six hours to shave the hair off my ears. Getting old is a Batch!


----------



## ptr

Just showered and shaved my ears (^^), I have a slight feeling that it makes me hear less well... Maybe I should get an appointment with the audiologist as well... :wave:

/ptr


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Apropos the clothing topic: yesterday I added another touch to my Germanophile persona by purchasing a Jack Wolfskin outfit: winter jacket, a couple of fleeces and shoes. These things are warm, comfy, durable and nice for both winter in the city and in the "great outdoors" (of which I am going to have a lot this winter). The practical Germans love them (I've seen places where every second person was wearing JW), here they would count as too unelegant and "unwomanly".


----------



## SimonNZ

Been catching up today on a few of the dozens of Al Jazeera documentaries I've taped.

Firstly a two-parter on Bhutanese refugees starting a new life in the States

Then one on the work of a selfless and Nobel Prize-worthy Nepalese eye doctor Sanduk Ruit travelling the country to treat glaucoma for free, while training other doctors from around the world in the technique he perfected.

Followed by an expose on how and why the Philippines has become the world's source for child internet pornography, and how its being fought.

Starting now is one on the rapid economic growth of Mongolia, and the widening inequality.


----------



## Blancrocher

trazom said:


> Well, I just got back from one hour-long session of getting three fillings done. Oh, and have to go back in two weeks to get the other two cavities filled. So there's _that_ and i thought I was taking good care of my teeth, too.


If it's a new dentist or someone you've encountered through an inexpensive insurance plan, you might want to get a second opinion during those two weeks. Misdiagnosis is always a possibility. Of course, I offer this as general advice with no knowledge at all of the situation--so take it for what it's worth!


----------



## mirepoix

On the sofa, eating peanuts, stretching my gastrocnemius, and considering the offer of a back massage I've just received from a chick with legs for days.


----------



## clara s

Antiquarian said:


> No, not at all. You are just exhibiting good taste. You would be too materialistic if you had Elspeth Gibson make you the jacket and poncho out of some obsenely endangered animal. I assume you just want to stay warm this winter.


thank you for the reassurance 

obscenely endangered animal?

like ground squirrel?

nooooo, I would prefer Elspeth Gibson to make something more elegant for me

a black lace dress


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> thank you for the reassurance
> 
> obscenely endangered animal?
> 
> like ground squirrel?
> 
> nooooo, I would prefer Elspeth Gibson to make something more elegant for me
> 
> a black lace dress


clara s always cracks me up! She goes straight for the designer catalog! :lol:

Ground squirrels? Not in this lifetime!!


----------



## hpowders

Right now I am listening to four energetic workers banging like crazy on my roof. It started at 7:15AM and it's now 4:45PM.
Don't those guys ever get tired? (Putting on a new roof)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Just deciding against writing a New Member Introduction. I had meant to do this a few months ago but maybe after 177 posts it's a bit late.


----------



## DamoX

Moderating another music website. Getting very nervous ... and tired. 

Thanks for all Admins and Mods here, let me say.


----------



## violadude

I'm in my research writing class and I have to say that research writing classes are kind of bullcrap. I appreciate the attempt to teach us proper research skills but in my opinion, one semester simply is not enough time to write a whole research paper on a topic you are generally unfamiliar with. You need at least a year or two to fully marinade in the topic at hand and become familiar with its basics before you even begin to write a fully comprehensive essay about any of the topic's specific sub-topics. 

By the end of the class, as I'm actually writing the paper, I always feel as though I'm merely haphazardly vomiting information I only have a tentative grasp of onto the page.


----------



## perempe

recovering from eye surgery...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Commiserations. This is something with which I am also familiar.


----------



## mirepoix

We're about to watch the 1942 Disney feature length cartoon 'Bambi'. One of us hasn't seen it before - in fact, she knows nothing at all about it - so her reaction to the fate of Bambi's mother should be interesting. Heh.


----------



## Kopachris

Contemplating dinner. I see two choices: leftover enchiladas (again) or going out. On the one hand, the restaurant has a really good pork tenderloin sandwich. On the other hand, it'll be full of noisy golfers who are in town for a tournament.

EDIT: went for the pork sandwich. Kind of regretting it, as it was as busy as I feared, and the sandwich wasn't as good as last time (guess their weekday morning chef is better than their weekend morning chef)


----------



## trazom

I'm slowly but surely finishing my personal statement for a grad school application. It's the last thing I have to do, but it's the most important and I want to get i right without making it too plain, or too informal. This post is my way of taking a break.



mirepoix said:


> We're about to watch the 1942 Disney feature length cartoon 'Bambi'. One of us hasn't seen it before - in fact, she knows nothing at all about it - so her reaction to the fate of Bambi's mother should be interesting. Heh.


I love the music in that film, in most early Disney films actually. Frank Churchill was a master composer. He looked to Schubert for inspiration and you can see it in his melodies.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Went to library book sale and got 13 wonderful CDs for $2 each, all in great condition. I am in the process of burning the two operas, La figlia del reggimento and Tancredi, and at the same time the mail carrier brought my Die meistersinger, so am going to burn that nest. Now to fit on my mp3 player. I have 800 MB remaining so they should just fit.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm praying my scalding sore throat, pounding head, and aching back doesn't blossom into a full-blown cold or something.


Sounds like it is already bloomed into something too big. When I feel the least hint of a sinus infection or sore throat I gargle 2 - 3 times a day with Liserine. Seems to work to keep me from getting sick. Some extra sleep also helps. My dental hygenist recommended it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm watching this TED video of Ji-Hae Park playing her violin.

http://www.ted.com/talks/ji_hae_park_the_violin_and_my_dark_night_of_the_soul

I love the violin. It not only looks beautiful but in the right hands it just seems to sing!


----------



## Levanda

I had great day went to car boot for walk got 16 classical collection CDs from BBC proms, ah what are good price 16 CDs for £6. Vow come back made nice cup of coffee and what are joyful day, my husband so please to see me happy. So yes plenty to listening.


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> I had great day went to car boot for walk got 16 classical collection CDs from BBC proms, ah what are good price 16 CDs for £6. Vow come back made nice cup of coffee and what are joyful day, my husband so please to see me happy. So yes plenty to listening.


I'm pleased to see you happy too!


----------



## Badinerie

I've been looking on line for news of Max Bianchi who had a bad accident on Sundays F1 Grand Prix. I really hope he's ok. I hate it when something like this happens and we don't get any hopefull news.


----------



## Kopachris

Badinerie said:


> I've been looking on line for news of Max Bianchi who had a bad accident on Sundays F1 Grand Prix. I really hope he's ok. I hate it when something like this happens and we don't get any hopefull news.


Last I heard, _Jules_ Bianchi (who's Max?) was out of surgery and recovering in the ICU.


----------



## Piwikiwi

What the Australians call "****-farting around"


----------



## Kopachris

In America, we call it "dicking around," and that's what I'm doing, too. Pretty much done with all the paperwork I have to do until 3am (2:20am now).


----------



## PetrB

I drank too much coffee later than usual (I'm usually awake until the early a.m. hours anyway), but then stepping outside for a smoke, I found myself engaged in a rapid-paced monologue only a little quietly directed to an actual brick wall.
:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Kopachris said:


> Last I heard, _Jules_ Bianchi (who's Max?) was out of surgery and recovering in the ICU.


Pardon me....Bad night with a damaged rotator cuff. I was Reading Max Moseley's comments and tiredness got me!
Im trying to book in time for an injection but am annoyingly busy. Had some kip on the Settee and am back firing on as many cylinders as I normally do.


----------



## Levanda

What are you doing right now? Well I am boring so boring it get me crazy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading LED earns Nobel prize.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/07/world/europe/nobel-prize-physics/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Kopachris

Reading TC (now that it's back up) instead of checking my Source Analysis Report, a report of hotel rooms with rates, rate plan codes, and billing codes categorized by source of business, so I can make sure every reservation matches established profiles (e.g. don't want to accidentally charge someone for a room that was supposed to be complimentary because it has the wrong bill code).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm sitting in my philosophy of the Arts class lecture. Kant is the subject, and has been for several lectures because his writings on art and taste are famous. My professor reminds me of a slightly warmer Ben Stein, judging by his voice lol


----------



## papsrus

I am typing my fourth post here on my way to the requisite 10 that I need to reply to a PM sent my way. And enjoying some Liszt.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm not doing anything worth mentioning right now, but I know what I _will_ be doing 24/7 starting in the near future.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29551379


----------



## Musicforawhile

In the bath with my ipad, reading online and listening to music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Thinking what I should listen to next: a Beethoven symphony, some more Schubert piano sonatas, Brahms' Ein deutsches Requiem or Bach's Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## GreenMamba

Thinking about whether I'd ever pay for artisinal ice in my cocktail (um, no).

http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/...-state-will-charge-1-extra-for-artisanal-ice/


----------



## mirepoix

I've just finished preparing a spinach/cauliflower/potato curry for this evening. It could do with sitting another 24 hours or so, but Madame emailed me at noon to say she'd be hungry tonight because she didn't want to go to lunch with the OEM lingerie creeps on account of them being actual creeps. Also, she really likes naan bread with a curry but we have none. So do I go out_ in the rain _to get some? Or do I continue to sit here with my feet up, drinking a glass of French Viognier and listening to Dave Brubeck? Ah, that's one of those rhetorical questions.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mirepoix said:


> Madame emailed me at noon to say she'd be hungry tonight because she didn't want to go to lunch with the OEM lingerie creeps on account of them being actual creeps. Also, she really likes naan bread with a curry but we have none. So do I go out_ in the rain _to get some? Or do I continue to sit here with my feet up, drinking a glass of French Viognier and listening to Dave Brubeck? Ah, that's one of those rhetorical questions.


Don't you live in Altair IV, a.k.a. Glasgow? And isn't rain in Glasgow just an occupational hazard? Get out there and buy your woman some naan bread!!


----------



## Levanda

I am going on Friday on holiday to Spain I already packet my bags, so exciting and I deserve good break and Spanish wine.


----------



## mirepoix

TurnaboutVox said:


> Don't you live in Altair IV, a.k.a. Glasgow? And isn't rain in Glasgow just an occupational hazard? Get out there and buy your woman some naan bread!!


Yes. And I'd go further by saying Glasgow itself is an occupational hazard.
But I went out for the naan bread - running the gauntlet of both rain and street urchins - and as a reward received the _glad eye_, a gold star, and a future 'Get out of jail free' card.

e: I'm overlooking the fact she ate about two one inch square pieces of the naan and then announced_ "I'm full".
_


----------



## mirepoix

Levanda said:


> I am going on Friday on holiday to Spain I already packet my bags, so exciting and I deserve good break and Spanish wine.


Sounds good. Have a lovely time - including enjoying your wine.


----------



## opus55

Loaded CD changer with more music for the night and came to a sudden realization that I'm buying too many CDs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

opus55 said:


> Loaded CD changer with more music for the night and came to a sudden realization that I'm buying too many CDs.


The first problem is you can never buy too many CDs if they are good music as there always are more to buy. The other problem is that you can have too many CDs even if they are all good music if you can't listen to all of them all of the time.

On that note, I am at present listening to Daughter of the Regiment, featuring Pavarotti and Sutherland. The CD arrived in Saturday's mail and I have not been able to listen to any other music since. I just started playing it for the 15th time. It is quickly rising to the top of my favorite operas list, right up there with Rossini's La Cenerentola and Beethoven's Fidelio. I can hardly wait for the DVD to arrive.


----------



## Ingélou

John (Taggart) has just completed our first ever shopping order online, as our car broke down yesterday and can't be seen to until next week. He'll have to go by taxi to have his staples taken out on Thursday. And I've had to cancel this week's fiddle lesson.
Still - he's feeling better every day, and that's the main thing.


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> Yes. And I'd go further by saying Glasgow itself is an occupational hazard.
> But I went out for the naan bread - running the gauntlet of both rain and street urchins - and as a reward received the _glad eye_, a gold star, and a future 'Get out of jail free' card.
> 
> e: I'm overlooking the fact she ate about two one inch square pieces of the naan and then announced_ "I'm full".
> _


Ah, the joy of living with a high-maintenance woman.......


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thinking what I should listen to next: a Beethoven symphony, some more Schubert piano sonatas, Brahms' Ein deutsches Requiem or Bach's Brandenburg Concertos.


Or instead, *Nono*: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura.


----------



## hpowders

Right now, looking in the mirror enjoying the results of this morning's visit to the barber and inevitable haircut; my major accomplishment for the month of October, no doubt about it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thinking about "staying connected".


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Right now, looking in the mirror enjoying the results of this morning's visit to the barber and inevitable haircut; my major accomplishment for the month of October, no doubt about it.


Better check the back portion..."Go Noles! Beat Notre Dame."


----------



## mirepoix

Jos said:


> Ah, the joy of living with a high-maintenance woman.......


I suppose she is, yes. And I'm the opposite. In fact, she's the type of girl who has innate elegance, grace, and carries herself with natural poise, whereas I'm the type of guy who shouts "You the maaaaaaan!" At US PGA golf tournaments.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> John (Taggart) has just completed our first ever shopping order online, as our car broke down yesterday and can't be seen to until next week. He'll have to go by taxi to have his staples taken out on Thursday. And I've had to cancel this week's fiddle lesson.
> Still - he's feeling better every day, and that's the main thing.


Watch out. Shopping online can be addictive, particularly for CDs. The act of scoping out a purchase is actually quite exciting and once you hit the buy button the fun of the chase is over.


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> I suppose she is, yes. And I'm the opposite. In fact, she's the type of girl who has innate elegance, grace, and carries herself with natural poise, whereas *I'm the type of guy who shouts "You the maaaaaaan!" At US PGA golf tournaments.*


"The horror, the horror, the horror."


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Watch out. Shopping online can be addictive, particularly for CDs. The act of scoping out a purchase is actually quite exciting and once you hit the buy button the fun of the chase is over.


I was a bigtime hunter 'n gatherer in the brick 'n mortar days...but there's something warm and fuzzy about not fighting traffic and parking places, and having these suckers delivered right to your door, for often less money.:tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Just back from the local museum, which has added free WiFi to its existing offering of properly hot central heating and posher toilet roll than I buy at home! I think I know where I'm going to be spending weekends this winter...


----------



## Badinerie

Ingélou said:


> John (Taggart) has just completed our first ever shopping order online, as our car broke down yesterday and can't be seen to until next week. He'll have to go by taxi to have his staples taken out on Thursday.


Phone the Doctor and order the ambulance for Patient Transport. Its there for outpatients aftercare ect.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> John (Taggart) has just completed our first ever shopping order online, as our car broke down yesterday and can't be seen to until next week. He'll have to go by taxi to have his staples taken out on Thursday. And I've had to cancel this week's fiddle lesson.
> Still - he's feeling better every day, and that's the main thing.


Yes. That IS the main thing!!!


----------



## mirepoix

I'm getting ready to go into town with my girl, because today is the day she buys her camera. She knows exactly which camera she wants and so it should be a quick, easy and simple case of going to the shop and buying it. _Should be._

Update: it was pain free. She got her camera. Sure, it would have been cheaper if I had got it in my name through the rep, but that would've meant me listening to his 'you need to upgrade _everything_' sales pitch (no, I don't) and also if she hadn't got it today her sad face would have been awful to behold. The hell with that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sharing this.


Marriage and GOLF 



Jim decided to tie the knot with his long time girlfriend.
One evening, after the honeymoon, he was cleaning his golf shoes.
His wife was standing there watching him.
After a long period of silence she finally speaks.
"Honey, I've been thinking, now that we
are married I think it's time you quit golfing.
Maybe you should sell your golf clubs."

Jim gets this horrified look on his face.

She says, "Darling, what's wrong ?"

"There for a minute you were sounding like my ex-wife."

"Ex wife !" she screams,
"I didn't know you were married before !"

"I wasn't!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about 7 inventors killed by their inventions. My two favorites are Flying Pinto and Criminal Roaster.

http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/resea...killed-by-their-inventions/perillos-of-athens


----------



## SixFootScowl

Enjoying intense satisfaction from just finishing removing a dead limb from about 30 feet up my maple tree. I removed it Jethro Bodine style by tying a crescent wrench for weight to a cord and twirling it like a sling to get it over the branch (I took a couple dozen tries and almost got beaned, whereas Jethro would have had it the first time). I then used the cord to pull a heavy rope over the limb. The limb is about 5 inch diameter at the main stem. My 50 foot heavy rope was not quite long enough so I was nearly under the branch when I yanked on the rope. It snapped (being a dead limb) and came down quickly. I managed to get out of the way and was wearing a hard hat at least, which Jethro would not have.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Last night and this evening I started rereading some old novellas I wrote (which proceeded to drive me nuts with creative energy, although all this reading is actually using up my free time so I can't write anything lol) and also listening to old soundtracks that are bringing all the nostalgia back of my past, long before I started writing stories. When I was in elementary and middle school, I made stories in my head, or mused over stories I loved by trying to imagine myself in those stories. And now all those memories of DOING those things is coming back to me and I'm going further nuts! Aghhh! I need to let out this creative energy somehow. Perhaps I'll write some more tonight, but I really need to get playing my flute too...


----------



## Vaneyes

Counting down to The Game. What else?


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Last night and this evening I started rereading some old novellas I wrote (which proceeded to drive me nuts with creative energy, although all this reading is actually using up my free time so I can't write anything lol) and also listening to old soundtracks that are bringing all the nostalgia back of my past, long before I started writing stories. When I was in elementary and middle school, I made stories in my head, or mused over stories I loved by trying to imagine myself in those stories. And now all those memories of DOING those things is coming back to me and I'm going further nuts! Aghhh! I need to let out this creative energy somehow. Perhaps I'll write some more tonight, but I really need to get playing my flute too...


Or buy a punching bag.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Enjoying intense satisfaction from just finishing removing a dead limb from about 30 feet up my maple tree. I removed it Jethro Bodine style by tying a crescent wrench for weight to a cord and twirling it like a sling to get it over the branch (I took a couple dozen tries and almost got beaned, whereas Jethro would have had it the first time). I then used the cord to pull a heavy rope over the limb. The limb is about 5 inch diameter at the main stem. My 50 foot heavy rope was not quite long enough so I was nearly under the branch when I yanked on the rope. It snapped (being a dead limb) and came down quickly. I managed to get out of the way and was wearing a hard hat at least, which Jethro would not have.


Luckily, nothing too bad happened. IOW The Snowball Effect stayed dormant.

My last face-to-face with TSE was just last week. I was attempting to relocate one of those sticky-pad mousetraps. Things in this small area all of a sudden began falling in orderly fashion, until just about everything except a mouse was stuck to this trap.

I could hear my wife yell, "Quit throwing things!"

I cried, "I'm not. Things're snowballing."

She responded, "Step away. Let me handle it."

Things were handled, and world order was restored.


----------



## clara s

one layer of biscuits
one layer cream made by low fat yogurt, milk, sugar and some flour
one layer of biscuits (again)
one layer marmelade (orange or apricot or strawberry)

one hour in the fridge

I am enjoying it right now somewhere in the world


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Will upload something here soon, as I can't exactly do it while I'm "doing it right now" so stay tuned! 

Every wondered what's it like to be IN an orchestra? I was tacet on this movement, so I figured I'd catch a glimpse of orchestra life inside the bubble of sound (plus I just wanted to record this great music for fun). Sounds pretty different from recordings, or even live performance, eh? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203943525739842


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> one layer of biscuits
> one layer cream made by low fat yogurt, milk, sugar and some flour
> one layer of biscuits (again)
> one layer marmelade (orange or apricot or strawberry)
> 
> one hour in the fridge
> 
> I am enjoying it right now somewhere in the world


Mmmmmmmm......This recipe sounds good!!


----------



## Vaneyes

25 things that received a second thought (to be continued).














































​


----------



## Vaneyes

25 continued.


----------



## Vaneyes

25 continued.


----------



## Vaneyes

25 continued.


----------



## Vaneyes

25 continued.


----------



## hpowders

Right now? Waiting for the Retinol (Vitamin A) cream to take effect on my face.


----------



## Vaneyes

She's back!
'Jury retrial to begin on whether Jodi Arias should get life or death sentence'

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/21/justice/jodi-arias-retrial/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## mirepoix

I'd sent away some negatives to be printed and we've been waiting for them and the prints to return. We were told it would be today - before noon. So all day we've been sitting here putting our plans on hold and resorting to twiddling our thumbs etc. Ten minutes ago Madam said she'd go to the local shop and get us some wine to have for dinner tonight. She returned moments later with a cardboard tube the courier had left behind the front door at the bottom of the building. Too lazy to walk up one flight of stairs? I hope he got a puncture on the way back. Harrumph etc.


e: black and white negatives printed by someone who knows what they're doing = beautiful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading some Air Traffic Control highlights.

*Tower:** "**Delta 351, you have traffic at 10 o'clock, 6 miles!"*

*Delta 351:* *"Give us another hint! We have digital watches!"*

*________________________________________________________________________*
*Tower:* *"TWA 2341, for noise abatement turn right 45 Degrees."*
*TWA 2341:* *"Center, we are at 35,000 feet. How much noise can we make up here?"*
*Tower:* *"Sir, have you ever heard the noise a 747 makes when it hits a 727?"*
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
*From an unknown aircraft waiting in a very long takeoff queue:* *"I'm f....ing bored!"*
*Ground Traffic Control:* *"Last aircraft transmitting, identify yourself immediately!"*
*Unknown aircraft:* *"I said I was f...ing bored, not f....ing stupid!*
*___________________________________*
*O'Hare Approach Control to a 747:* *"United 329 heavy, your traffic is a Fokker, one o'clock, three miles, Eastbound."*
*United 329:* *"Approach, I've always wanted to say this...I've got the little Fokker in sight."*
*_______________________________________*
*A student became lost during a solo cross-country flight. While attempting to locate the aircraft on radar, ATC asked,* *"What was your last known position?"* 
*Student:* *"When I was number one for takeoff."*
*________________________________________*

*A DC-10 had come in a little hot and thus had an exceedingly long roll out after touching down.* *San Jose Tower* *Noted:*
*"**American 751, make a hard right turn at the end of the runway, if you are able. If you are not able, take the Guadeloupe exit off Highway 101, make a right at the lights and return to the airport."*
*_________________________________________*

*A Pan Am 727 flight, waiting for start clearance in* *Munich* *, overheard the following:
Lufthansa (in German):* *"Ground, what is our start clearance time?"*
*Ground (in English):* *"If you want an answer you must speak in English."*
*Lufthansa (in English):* *"I am a German, flying a German airplane, in Germany . Why must I speak English?"*
*Unknown voice from another plane (in a beautiful British accent):**"Because you lost the bloody war!"*

*____________________________________________________________________________________*
*Tower:* *"Eastern 702, cleared for takeoff, contact Departure on frequency 124.7"*
*Eastern 702:* *"Tower, Eastern 702 switching to Departure. By the way, after we lifted off we saw some kind of dead animal on the far end of the runway."*
*Tower: **"**Continental 635, cleared for takeoff behind Eastern 702, contact Departure on frequency 124.7. Did you copy that report from Eastern 702?"* 
*Continental 635:* *"Continental 635, cleared for takeoff, roger; and yes, we copied Eastern... We've already notified our caterers."*
*_________________________________________*

*One day the pilot of a Cherokee 180 was told by the tower to hold short of the active runway while a DC-8 landed. The DC-8 landed, rolled out, turned around, and taxied back past the Cherokee. Some quick-witted comedian in the DC-8 crew got on the radio and said,**"**What a cute little plane. Did you make it all by yourself?"*
*The Cherokee pilot, not about to let the insult go by, came back with a real zinger:* *"I made it out of DC-8 parts. Another landing like yours and I'll have enough parts for another one."*
*________________________________________*

*The German air controllers at* *Frankfurt* *Airport* *are renowned as a short-tempered lot. They not only expect one to know one's gate parking location, but how to get there without any assistance from them. So it was with some amusement that we (a Pan Am 747) listened to the following exchange between* *Frankfurt* *ground control and a British Airways 747, call sign Speedbird 206.
Speedbird 206:* *" Frankfurt , Speedbird 206! Clear of active runway."*
*Ground:* *"Speedbird 206. Taxi to gate Al pha One-Seven."*
*The BA 747 pulled onto the main taxiway and slowed to a stop.*
*Ground:* *"Speedbird, do you not know where you are going?" *
*Speedbird* *206:** "**Stand by, Ground, I'm looking up our gate location now."*
*Ground (with quite arrogant impatience)**:* *"Speedbird 206, have you not been to Frankfurt before?"*
*Speedbird** 206 (coolly):* *"Yes, twice in 1944, but it was dark, -- And I didn't land."*
*________________________________________*
*While taxiing at* *London* *'s Airport, the crew of a* *US* *Air flight departing for* *Ft.Lauderdale* *made a wrong turn and came nose to nose with a United 727..
An irate female ground controller lashed out at the* *US* *Air crew, screaming:**"US Air 2771, where the hell are you going? I told you to turn right onto Charlie taxiway! You turned right on Delta! Stop right there. I know it's difficult for you to tell the difference between C and D, but get it right!"*
*Continuing her rage to the embarrassed crew, she was now shouting hysterically:* *"God! Now you've screwed everything up! It'll take forever to sort this out! You stay right there and don't move till I tell you to! You can expect progressive taxi instructions in about half an hour, and I want you to go exactly where I tell you, when I tell you, and how I tell you! You got that, US Air 2771?"*
*"Yes, ma'am,"* *the humbled crew responded. Naturally, the ground control communications frequency fell terribly silent after the verbal bashing of US Air 2771. Nobody wanted to chance engaging the irate ground controller in her current state of mind.. Tension in every cockpit out around Gatwick was definitely running high. Just then an unknown pilot broke the silence and keyed his microphone, asking:* *"Wasn't I married to you once?"*
​​​​​


----------



## Ingélou

Just been testing out my new 'white noise' machine (with underpillow speakers) to counteract my tinnitus. The Ocean Surf setting seems the nicest - the Wind setting is too much like Wuthering Heights, and Stream gushes so much that I might be constantly dreaming of bathrooms.


----------



## Tristan

Right now I am watching the first World Series game--the San Francisco Giants are in it so of course I am rooting for them


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Right now I am watching the first World Series game--the San Francisco Giants are in it so of course I am rooting for them


It's college football season, not baseball.

I won't be watching much of the WS. I was rooting for the Dodgers and Yankees, as I always do. Don't know when we'll see that match-up again.:devil:

Good luck to your Giants.:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

hpowders said:


> Right now? Waiting for the Retinol (Vitamin A) cream to take effect on my face.


Does it work anywhere else?


----------



## hpowders

Just relaxing after a fine meal of broiled Atlantic salmon fillet, spaghettini in a tomato meat sauce and a nice sized pancake.


----------



## hpowders

Badinerie said:


> Does it work anywhere else?


Unfortunately, no. By the way, it burns.


----------



## mirepoix

It's almost 06:00 here and neither of us have any work tomorrow, so we're eating toasted cheese in bed and we don't care.


----------



## Vaneyes

Only two months 'til. Hope everyone has their Xmas shopping done. As well as any travel planning.


----------



## mirepoix

Madam is in the next room with her new camera and some lights/modifiers/triggers etc, while I'm with our new (and non illuminated!) kettle that has provided a cup of tea, which I'm probably going to let go cold as I finally sort out a box of old photography books I opened some weeks ago.


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> Madam is in the next room with her new camera and some lights/modifiers/triggers etc, while I'm with our new (and non illuminated!) kettle that has provided a cup of tea, which I'm probably going to let go cold as I finally sort out a box of old photography books I opened some weeks ago.


you can sort out the photography books and at the same time drink your cup of tea, still hot hahaha


----------



## clara s

I am sketching

nothing particular

just lines, straight lines, parallel lines, curves

there is a milk chocolate on the table


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> you can sort out the photography books and at the same time drink your cup of tea, still hot hahaha


Ah, no, it was too late. Cold tea.


----------



## Ingélou

clara s said:


> I am sketching
> 
> nothing particular
> 
> just lines, straight lines, parallel lines, curves
> 
> there is a milk chocolate on the table


Is it still there...?


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ perhaps she was sketching the chocolate, but then decided that in order to capture the very essence of it with honesty that she'd have to fully understand the nature and possibility of it. And so she ate it.


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> Is it still there...?


there was once a chocolate on the table...


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ perhaps she was sketching the chocolate, but then decided that in order to capture the very essence of it with honesty that she'd have to fully understand the nature and possibility of it. And so she ate it.


you are a real artist

In case I did not fully capture the essence, can I taste one more? hahaha

for verification


----------



## Ingélou

clara s said:


> you are a real artist
> 
> In case I did not fully capture the essence, can I taste one more? hahaha
> 
> for verification


'The Road of Excess leads to the Palace of Wisdom.' - William Blake


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> you are a real artist
> 
> In case I did not fully capture the essence, can I taste one more? hahaha
> 
> for verification


I can only try to explain, like this.
When I work with one model I play 'by the book' - I shoot to capture only the basics that are required. When I finish I know I have what I (and the client or agency) have asked me to provide. And so I can rest, at peace.
When I bring in one more model I take the same road as before, but this time I extend myself; perhaps I look further down the road? Maybe I pay more heed to the contents of my peripheral vision? Or I simply allow the model to express herself in a way that she sees fit, in the hopes that I can have something revealed to me that I'd otherwise overlook.
So, what I am saying to you is this -
Don't be afraid to eat the chocolate. Never hesitate - eat all of it until it is gone. Even if you find yourself becoming tired or losing interest, continue to eat. Don't allow your palate to be intimidated by the thought in the future that you have lost your taste for it - consume the chocolate and allow it to consume you in return.
We only live once. Make the most of it. Also, while all the above is true, understand too that it always tastes better when it belongs to someone else. Just don't leave sticky fingermarks all over the place, because that sort of thing will make people complain.


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> 'The Road of Excess leads to the Palace of Wisdom.' - William Blake


Ingelou you are top

this is why I adore William Blake

this quote has been written for me hahaha


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I can only try to explain, like this.
> When I work with one model I play 'by the book' - I shoot to capture only the basics that are required. When I finish I know I have what I (and the client or agency) have asked me to provide. And so I can rest, at peace.
> When I bring in one more model I take the same road as before, but this time I extend myself; perhaps I look further down the road? Maybe I pay more heed to the contents of my peripheral vision? Or I simply allow the model to express herself in a way that she sees fit, in the hopes that I can have something revealed to me that I'd otherwise overlook.
> So, what I am saying to you is this -
> Don't be afraid to eat the chocolate. Never hesitate - eat all of it until it is gone. Even if you find yourself becoming tired or losing interest, continue to eat. Don't allow your palate to be intimidated by the thought in the future that you have lost your taste for it - consume the chocolate and allow it to consume you in return.
> We only live once. Make the most of it. Also, while all the above is true, understand too that it always tastes better when it belongs to someone else. Just don't leave sticky fingermarks all over the place, because that sort of thing will make people complain.


wow you are not only an artist, but a philosopher too

I might follow your advice, but with one comment

Regarding you, it is the specific model that will extend your artistic creativity and so you will not overlook
this "something else"

For me, it is the chocolate quality that will make me have an other one

ps it tastes better when it belongs to someone else huh?


----------



## Vaneyes

I see Wood and hp gave me *likes* for the Jodi Arias penalty phase retrial announcement. Thank-you.

For others interested, here's the plan...

Basically, they're (Defense and Prosecution) presenting the case once more, to the new penalty phase jury. Understandably, it'll be a Readers Digest version compared to the earlier whole enchilada months upon months of trial.

The "demure lady" is a convicted killer, so she won't be smelling the real growing roses for a long time, or maybe never.

If this jury doesn't give Jodi Arias *Death*, then the punishment will be determined by the judge. And that'll be *Life* with or without the possibility of parole.

Related:

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/104...mentally-ill-young-girl-in-leniency-argument/

http://www.kpho.com/category/257189/special-section-jodi-arias-trial


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> Regarding you, it is the specific model that will extend your artistic creativity and so you will not overlook
> this "something else"
> 
> For me, it is the chocolate quality that will make me have an other one


Like many questions in life, the best answer can only be 'It depends'. However, I do understand your own opinion and feelings in this matter.



> ps it tastes better when it belongs to someone else huh?


Again, it depends. Some people can't stomach chocolate that they have stolen from someone else. In the beginning they often think they can, but after indulging themselves they feel ill and can't sleep at night. While it is the best taste, perhaps it's more accurate to say it's an _acquired_ taste. Either way, they should not be judged. And speaking for myself I have never, ever eaten chocolate belonging to anyone else - unless it was clearly offered to me, free of charge and with no strings attached.


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> Like many questions in life, the best answer can only be 'It depends'. However, I do understand your own opinion and feelings in this matter.
> 
> Again, it depends. Some people can't stomach chocolate that they have stolen from someone else. In the beginning they often think they can, but after indulging themselves they feel ill and can't sleep at night. While it is the best taste, perhaps it's more accurate to say it's an _acquired_ taste. Either way, they should not be judged. And speaking for myself* I have never, ever eaten chocolate belonging to anyone else *- unless it was clearly offered to me, free of charge and with no strings attached.


And therin lies the answer. I haven't either. But my wife and surely every other woman has...and always later (if applicable at that time) gloated that it belonged to someone else. If that someone else is/was me, and we're face-to-face, then likely verbalization about that triumph won't be forthcoming.

Just a Cheshire Cat smile.


----------



## Jeff W

Currently, I am listening to Camille Saint-Saens' Violin Concertos while installing Windows XP into a virtual PC via Virtualbox. I need to play my Sim Tower somehow!


----------



## trazom

Vaneyes said:


> I see Wood and hp gave me *likes* for the Jodi Arias penalty phase retrial announcement. Thank-you.
> 
> For others interested, here's the plan...
> 
> Basically, they're (Defense and Prosecution) presenting the case once more, to the new penalty phase jury. Understandably, it'll be a Readers Digest version compared to the earlier whole enchilada months upon months of trial.
> 
> The "demure lady" is a convicted killer, so she won't be smelling the real growing roses for a long time, or maybe never.
> 
> If this jury doesn't give Jodi Arias *Death*, then the punishment will be determined by the judge. And that'll be *Life* with or without the possibility of parole.
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/104...mentally-ill-young-girl-in-leniency-argument/
> 
> http://www.kpho.com/category/257189/special-section-jodi-arias-trial


The only reason I know about that trial, besides maybe one Dateline episode, was because this girl in my forensic psychology class did a presentation on it after I went(I did mine on psych autopsies) she posted without warning anybody, Travis's autopsy/morgue photos which she was REALLY excited to share because of all the digging she had to go through to find them. I haven't been able to get this one photo out of my mind of the picture of his face they took after he'd been dead for several weeks. Obviously, I was really disturbed by it and it was one of the things that made me realize I didn't want to do anything forensics-related. Reading about the trail, I didn't find Travis the most sympathetic or likeable character, but it goes without saying that nobody deserves that. I'd prefer she only gets life in prison because living with her own guilt, if she has any, or just being stuck in a cell the rest of her life should be enough punishment.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I am sketching
> 
> nothing particular
> 
> just lines, straight lines, parallel lines, curves
> 
> there is a milk chocolate on the table


Ha! Ha! This I'd like to see....how long the milk chocolate stays untouched.


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> The only reason I know about that trial, besides maybe one Dateline episode, was because this girl in my forensic psychology class did a presentation on it after I went(I did mine on psych autopsies) she posted without warning anybody, Travis's autopsy/morgue photos which she was REALLY excited to share because of all the digging she had to go through to find them. I haven't been able to get this one photo out of my mind of the picture of his face they took after he'd been dead for several weeks. Obviously, I was really disturbed by it and it was one of the things that made me realize I didn't want to do anything forensics-related. Reading about the trail, I didn't find Travis the most sympathetic or likeable character, but it goes without saying that nobody deserves that. I'd prefer she only gets life in prison because living with her own guilt, if she has any, or just being stuck in a cell the rest of her life should be enough punishment.


Thank-you for your post. I can't speak to the academic side, but postings of these horrific pictures are often motivated by nothing more than website hit numbers, with no thought whatsoever of collateral damage. Twas the same for a former football player's dastardly deeds in California.

My preference is that the jury choose to have her life ended as soon as possible. Despicable unconscionable things usually find a way to politic and make money while behind bars.:tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

We're making a habit of early nights in bed. It looks dark and cold outside, so we might as well. _Tea and toast, optional_.


----------



## clara s

no sketching tonight

there is a political discussion in TV

neither chocolate tonight

I have a very nice and fresh orange cake

just a small slice


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> no sketching tonight
> 
> there is a political discussion in TV
> 
> neither chocolate tonight
> 
> I have a very nice and fresh orange cake
> 
> just a small slice


I like orange cake. I find the combination of orange AND chocolate intoxicating.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I like orange cake. I find the combination of orange AND chocolate intoxicating.


perfect combination

one point for you

you might even receive a visitor message


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> perfect combination
> 
> one point for you
> 
> you might even receive a visitor message


Oh good! I just lubricated the visitor messaging mechanism with some all purpose oil. Should work very smoothly!


----------



## mirepoix

I've just waved off my girlfriend (Catwoman a la Anne Hathaway) her mother (an _incredibly_ well preserved Louise Brooks. Oh my...) and my best friend (an especially wimpy and whining Luke Skywalker) who are all going to a Halloween party together. I'm not going. However a glass of wine, some Emmental, and a large chunk of wholegrain bread will see me through an undisturbed evening of music, and that suits me just fine.


----------



## ptr

Just had a bunch of kids "trick or treating" at the door, when asked "Trick or treat" I turned in to the house and yelled; _Mum, where did You put the big choppin' axe, got some younglings at the door in need of a tricking!_ Can't for the life of me understand why the ran of in fear, might it be the blood that was pumping from my nose?

Well, good for me, the more candy saved the merrier I am...









/ptr


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> I've just waved off my girlfriend (Catwoman a la Anne Hathaway) her mother (an _incredibly_ well preserved Louise Brooks. Oh my...) and my best friend (an especially wimpy and whining Luke Skywalker) who are all going to a Halloween party together. I'm not going. However a glass of wine, some Emmental, and a large chunk of wholegrain bread will see me through an undisturbed evening of music, and that suits me just fine.


Ah, the sweet thought of preferring the mother over the daughter......Must be an age thing, Mire, born in mid '60s by any chance...?


----------



## Ingélou

Trying to relax, hoping that this year our front window won't be egged. Hallowe'en seems to be just an excuse for yobbery round these parts...


----------



## mirepoix

Jos said:


> Ah, the sweet thought of preferring the mother over the daughter......Must be an age thing, Mire, born in mid '60s by any chance...?


Oh, I prefer the daughter. However both she and her mother share a certain _womanly_ character...

As for me being born in the mid 1960s - yes. Good call.


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> Trying to relax, hoping that this year our front window won't be egged. Hallowe'en seems to be just an excuse for yobbery round these parts...


Hope you've a quiet night. But if not, try not to let it get you down.


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> Hope you've a quiet night. But if not, try not to let it get you down.


That's right - *ne illegitimis carborundum*!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ absolutely - I'm sure that whatever that phrase means I'm 100% for it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering how many amateur astronauts will want a refund, after Virgin's not-so-successful space test flight.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/1...ng-test-fight-fate-of-pilots-unknown-reports/


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Trying to relax, hoping that this year our front window won't be egged. Hallowe'en seems to be just an excuse for yobbery round these parts...


Eel-filled moat, spiked fences, motion detector, automatic machine guns are pro-tecting the roost here. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Jos

#3358
We had an egged window once. Teenagers trying to partycrash my daughters birthday.
Very unpleasant, but dealt with in a way they won't forget (nothing excessive, but firmly caught one and handed him over to police)
Hope it won't come to that, Ingelou !


----------



## Vaneyes

"Just a small slice *the size of a car*, please."


----------



## Kopachris

I have to work tonight, so I'm having my fun this morning. As it turns out, absinthe tastes exactly like liquorice candy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jos said:


> #3358
> We had an egged window once. Teenagers trying to partycrash my daughters birthday.
> Very unpleasant, but dealt with in a way they won't forget (nothing excessive, *but firmly caught one and handed him over to police*)
> Hope it won't come to that, Ingelou !


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> I have to work tonight, so I'm having my fun this morning. As it turns out, absinthe tastes exactly like liquorice candy.


Keep a bigstick within handy reach, Little Penguin.


----------



## Vaneyes

Speaking of moats, I recently had the chance to see an impressive dry moat at Les Invalides, Paris. Quite a history, this place, which amongst other things plays host to some of France's fallen heroes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Invalides

Apart from the expected Wikipedia search result, I came across a story of another who'd fallen. Most unceremoniously.

Read all about it. Sad though the story is, I suspect a few Parisians managed a chuckle or chortle over their morning espresso and croissant.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/20/british-businessman-died-moat-paris


----------



## Figleaf

Vaneyes said:


> Speaking of moats, I recently had the chance to see an impressive dry moat at Les Invalides, Paris. Quite a history, this place, which amongst other things plays host to some of France's fallen heroes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Invalides
> 
> Apart from the expected Wikipedia search result, I came across a story of another who'd fallen. Most unceremoniously.
> 
> Read all about it. Sad though the story is, I suspect a few Parisians managed a chuckle or chortle over their morning espresso and croissant.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/20/british-businessman-died-moat-paris


It was a really sad story until the bit about the coroner saying what a shame it was that someone so intelligent (!) should have died like this. It's certainly a shame, but I'm not sure that 'intelligent' is the word that springs to mind! I like Les Invalides- the shiny gold roof is a useful landmark- but I'll be watching out for that moat!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Been listening to my newly acquired used CD set of Mendelssohn's String Symphonies all evening. They are wonderful. Today I went to John King used book store in Detroit and found a libretto for Flotow's Martha opera. That is a great find and only $3 USD. I have a video of it but no subtitles, a CD of it but no libretto, looked online and they did not have it in English. I can hardly wait to read it, then watch the opera again. It is a delightful opera. The book store has several shelving units full of opera books and librettos that I browsed, and there was more. Ha, that was just opera. Imagine how many books they have on music! The store is in an old warehouse in Detroit and has shelves of used books filling four huge floors. Just remarkable! They also had program books of the Michigan Opera Theater and the Met. I saw that Michigan Opera Theatre did Martha in the early 1980s, about when I was attending operas there, but I missed that one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> It was a really sad story until the bit about the coroner saying what a shame it was that someone so intelligent (!) should have died like this. It's certainly a shame, but I'm not sure that 'intelligent' is the word that springs to mind! I like Les Invalides- the shiny gold roof is a useful landmark- but I'll be watching out for that moat!


Here's a good picture of a section of the moat. IIRC the wall of the moat only rises about two feet above the sidewalk.

I'd say an adult could usually survive the fall of ten to twelve feet. It's landing on one's head that complicates things.

What's mind-blowing is that easy accessibilty for children.


----------



## mirepoix

Received a message from Catwoman saying that both she and Louise B will be home soon. However Luke Skywalker is missing, although they think he's maybe gone home with some chick he picked up. My own opinion is that it's more likely he's been sold into slavery by Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## Ingélou

Sitting footling about on a sunny afternoon - can this really be 1st November? - and putting off doing the washing up and starting my fiddle practice. Taggart's having a nap - he gets tired pretty quickly, but is otherwise recuperating well. The good news is that our window didn't get egged last night and the neighbourhood stayed pretty quiet - I should know, because I was out patrolling every half an hour or so!


----------



## ptr

..sipping glögg (swedish spiced mulled wine) listening to music (Shostakovich) and feeling lucky that I don't have to go out and mow the lawn like the neighbours down the lane (greyish and chilly day). :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Wondering how many amateur astronauts will want a refund, after Virgin's not-so-successful space test flight.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/1...ng-test-fight-fate-of-pilots-unknown-reports/


I thought exactly the same, as I saw the crash

Ashton Kutcher is one of the few, who have paid the 250.000 dollars participation fee


----------



## SixFootScowl

Relaxing after a makeshift repair to my 2001 Ranger pickup. The front bed mounts rotted away and the bed was bouncing on bumps. Here is what I did. Driver side is different because of the fuel tank being in the way. Bed rests on bed cross member that is a few inches to the right in photo of the passenger side, and is where the hook is on the driver side, but the bed is not bolted to the frame at this bed cross member.


----------



## Jos

Got started with avatarpictures.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Being hungover and listening to Poulenc


----------



## mirepoix

We've returned from town after doing some shopping and enjoying lunch, and are now considering having a quick nap.


----------



## Kopachris

Watching reruns of Top Gear on Netflix.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about golf ball divers.

http://www.golfbytourmiss.com/2014/11/golf-ball-diver-listed-as-the-worlds-weirdest-occupation/


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> I thought exactly the same, as I saw the crash
> 
> Ashton Kutcher is one of the few, who have paid the 250.000 dollars participation fee


I wish Kutcher and Bieber could take it today.


----------



## trazom

Vaneyes said:


> I wish Kutcher and Bieber could take it today.


I wish we could send them all away. Not just those two, but all the obnoxious popstars, celebrities, so-called musicians, and the former-star screw ups that our newspapers are so obsessed with. There's much more going on in the world than who so-and-so is dating and who Derek Jeter gave herpes to next.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I impov'd this little jazz ditty about an hour ago, guess what composer was my inspiration. 

It's literally 10 seconds long (I couldn't develop it much farther than this lol)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mysxrs9kzp1c7hx/Russian%20Jazz.wav?dl=0


----------



## Levanda

I had good day came back from fabulous holiday in Spain, cooking dinner for my big family my grand doughtier is coming, I missed her so much. Listening music and my red wine is ready to be serve.


----------



## Tristan

Trying to fix a friend's computer that has been severely slowed down with all kinds of problems. Some people don't know how to take care of their computers -_-


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> I wish we could send them all away. Not just those two, but all the obnoxious popstars, celebrities, so-called musicians, and the former-star screw ups that our newspapers are so obsessed with. There's much more going on in the world than who so-and-so is dating and who Derek Jeter gave herpes to next.


Upload 'em all.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Trying to fix a friend's computer that has been severely slowed down with all kinds of problems. Some people don't know how to take care of their computers -_-


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading some travel forums. Now, I do not feel superior to other people because I listen to classical music, as a thread on here suggests. However, I do feel vastly superior to the small-souled andf never-content individuals who suggest on these forums, that countries like Norway and Switzerland with all their breath-taking magnificence, are, of all things, _boring _. BORING, for goodness' sake!

Ah yes, and definitely superior to all the snobs who believe taking puplic transportation in some European capital will hurt their precious liberty. And to all the whiners who complain about crying kids on airplanes instead of enjoying the possibility to cross the world within a few hours. And to all the pansies who will not sleep in a hotel because the pillow is not exactly as soft or hard as at home. My goodness, how can those people travel anywhere at all! :lol:


----------



## Piwikiwi

Crying because I'm not able to afford the 200 dollar suite jacket I really want to buy


----------



## Levanda

Piwikiwi said:


> Crying because I'm not able to afford the 200 dollar suite jacket I really want to buy


Ah please don't be sad is only jacket, I am sure you are not naked you got other jackets.:tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

I've been working for another photographer and now I'm finished for the week. I'll soon have a glass of wine in hand. And all feels well in our small world.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Reading some travel forums. Now, I do not feel superior to other people because I listen to classical music, as a thread on here suggests. However, I do feel vastly superior to the small-souled andf never-content individuals who suggest on these forums, that countries like Norway and Switzerland with all their breath-taking magnificence, are, of all things, _boring _. BORING, for goodness' sake!
> 
> Ah yes, and definitely superior to all the *snobs* who believe taking puplic transportation in some European capital will hurt their precious liberty. And to all the *whiners* who complain about *crying kids* on airplanes instead of enjoying the possibility to cross the world within a few hours. And to all the *pansies* who will not sleep in a hotel because the pillow is not exactly as soft or hard as at home. My goodness, how can those people travel anywhere at all! :lol:


That covers about everybody.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Piwikiwi said:


> Crying because I'm not able to afford the 200 dollar suite jacket I really want to buy


See, we can't compete with you. Well-mannered in every sense of the word, photogenic, and now also cries for being unable to buy a garment. That's gold for plenty of women. :lol:


----------



## trazom

Watching someone play a video game I want on his youtube channel. It won't be released here until next spring, so I'm enjoying it vicariously through his "Let's Play" and his voice sounds like my uncle's which I find oddly comforting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, 'The many deaths of *Ambrose Bierce*.'

http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/10/17/very-trustworthy-witnesses/


----------



## Piwikiwi

Richannes Wrahms said:


> See, we can't compete with you. Well-mannered in every sense of the word, photogenic, and now also cries for being unable to buy a garment. That's gold for plenty of women. :lol:


I wasn't literally crying of course and they wont have yo know what I'm really like^^


----------



## mirepoix

Going for a run. I couldn't do so all last week and although it's not an important part of my exercise routine I enjoy running in the morning. On the way back I'll probably stop to buy some fresh (and maybe still warm) bread. Then perhaps I'll give Mme breakfast in bed.


----------



## Figleaf

Just been googling the baritone Jean Noté- as you do when it's bonfire night and you're stuck indoors with one convalescing child and two others who haven't yet caught the lurgy but are bored and cranky from being cooped up like invalids for a couple of days. Anyway, I found this strange picture of a festival in Belgium with a (slightly unsettling) giant effigy of Noté being carried through the street:

http://www.terre-de-geants.fr/Trombinoscope/PageWeb/BE-Tournai-JEAN_NOTE.html

Also found a reference to Noté on a site teasingly named Auto Satisfaction- sadly, it's only a website about cars  It has a picture of the great baritone with (presumably) Mme Noté, at the wheel of one of those amusingly rickety Edwardian automobiles.

http://auto-satisfaction.eu/2011/04/27/jean-note-un-belge-consacre-a-paris…/

The banging seems to have stopped, so the fireworks must be over


----------



## Musicforawhile

Watching 'Columbo Murder with too many notes'


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> That covers about everybody.


No, I was talking about people who travel AND whine. Most people who travel do not whine about it.

And right now I am watching one of my truckies go on a highway along the Rhine, past the small town of Koenigswinter, past the hills of Siebengebirge, past the ruin of Drachenburg Castle where I have once watched the sun rise over the mighty river, towards Bonn and the bridge across the Rhine where my man and I have also once stood, and in the direction of the Netherlands. For the driver those names and places are surely just another part of the scenery that goes by, but to me they mean a lot...


----------



## mirepoix

Just finished preparing a curry. I'd received a phone call_ "I'm in a field and wearing a crochet sweater and I'm absolutely freezing and when I come home I want something warm to eat. Also, additional generic whineeeeee..."_ So, a curry it is. Specifically, a chicken curry. All I need to do is boil some basmati rice and it's all taken care of. I might even have time for a nap. Oh yeah.


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I've been working for another photographer and now I'm finished for the week. I'll soon have a glass of wine in hand. And all feels well in our small world.


I am glad that you are happy with small pleasures of life


----------



## clara s

there is this unique pastry, inside cake and fresh cream and chocolate in syrup,

all surrounded by hard chocolate cover and truffle

in my fridge

I am sure there will not be much of it in a minute

there is this tantalizing sound from Ravel's Bolero coming from outside

it's like inviting me to dance


----------



## Jeff W

Doing a full reinstall of Windows 7 and assorted software on the fiancee's desktop after some nasty malware got to it. Not exactly what I wanted to do after work. Oh well.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> there is this unique pastry, inside cake and fresh cream and chocolate in syrup,
> 
> all surrounded by hard chocolate cover and truffle
> 
> in my fridge
> 
> I am sure there will not be much of it in a minute
> 
> there is this tantalizing sound from Ravel's Bolero coming from outside
> 
> it's like inviting me to dance


No doubt about it, clara s' posts are diet breakers!!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> No doubt about it, clara s' posts are diet breakers!!!


that's why I dance after...

to balance the calories hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> that's why I dance after...
> 
> to balance the calories hahaha


The only way I'm dancing is if someone shoots bullets close to my feet.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> The only way I'm dancing is if someone shoots bullets close to my feet.


is this done often to you in the high mountains of Florida? hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> is this done often to you in the high mountains of Florida? hahaha


Where I live it's pretty safe. We have no mountains. Mostly straight roads. Boring for sports cars.

California: Now that's a place with a lot of mountains!! Good for sports cars, but a lot of pestering police watching the speeds.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Where I live it's pretty safe. We have no mountains. Mostly straight roads. Boring for sports cars.
> 
> California: Now that's a place with a lot of mountains!! Good for sports cars, but a lot of pestering police watching the speeds.


I know, the highest point a.s.l. is 105 meters

not good for the new Porsche Cayman huh?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I know, the highest point a.s.l. is 105 meters
> 
> not good for the new Porsche Cayman huh?


Funny! I've been pricing that car. It's one of my favorites. I've driven a few of them.

However, it's really a waste in Florida. To just drive straight? A Honda can do that.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Funny! I've been pricing that car. It's one of my favorites. I've driven a few of them.
> 
> However, it's really a waste in Florida. To just drive straight? A Honda can do that.


it's a beauty with all its 275 hp


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> it's a beauty with all its 275 hp


For more power you need the Cayman S. 275 hp is plenty for most people.


----------



## Levanda

Oh Levanda getting old my eyes is hurting need better glasses, my legs are hurting and I am cold. So wraped myself warm sitting with glass of milk had nice scone. Life is great apparently.


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> Oh Levanda getting old my eyes is hurting need better glasses, my legs are hurting and I am cold. So wraped myself warm sitting with glass of milk had nice scone. Life is great apparently.


It's still better than the alternative.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Relaxing after a makeshift repair to my 2001 Ranger pickup. The front bed mounts rotted away and the bed was bouncing on bumps. Here is what I did. Driver side is different because of the fuel tank being in the way. Bed rests on bed cross member that is a few inches to the right in photo of the passenger side, and is where the hook is on the driver side, but the bed is not bolted to the frame at this bed cross member.


Bed was still flexing along floor welds and pushing down so I had to beef it up. It is rock solid now. This mornings work shown below:


----------



## Musicforawhile

Renee Fleming is a guest on classic fm if anyone is interested.


----------



## hpowders

Just hanging out. Waiting for the next TC website crash.


----------



## Kije

Surfing on the web; about to start reading a Fenno-Swedish book written in 1939...


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> Just hanging out. Waiting for the next TC website crash.


Yes, it's been a bit slow and unpredictable today. Glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> Just hanging out. Waiting for the next TC website crash.


TC doesn't crash - it just does a dainty arabesque and ignores everybody until it gets it perfect!


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> TC doesn't crash - it just does a dainty arabesque and ignores everybody until it gets it perfect!


Uhhhh....okay.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading turkey tips from NYT. My tip? Try brining, if you haven't.

http://cooking.nytimes.com/guides/h...on=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Just hanging out. Waiting for the next TC website crash.


Don't fret, you'll get that 10,000th post in no time.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Don't fret, you'll get that 10,000th post in no time.


You think it's just the NUMBER of posts? Have you ever considered the strain of maintaining this level of quality over so many posts, day in and day out?


----------



## mirepoix

Deciding on which music to listen to. It's a nice problem to have. And I should be relatively undisturbed, due to Madam going into work for a meeting and then (I think) some shopping. Or maybe I'll go and meet her for lunch.

Update: she sent me email saying she's coming straight home and has "good news". Good news? - she finally has enough shoes? (yeah, right) Her grandmother has decided to stop hating me? The Krankiеs have retired?
Oh the excitement.


----------



## Ingélou

Finishing my breakfast coffee ready to go and relieve Taggart at my mother's house, where *the electricians*  have arrived to put a couple of new sockets in the bedrooms. Mum gets very confused and bothered by this sort of thing now. Luckily she only lives three doors away. Ah, Taggart has just reappeared - he can't find any coffee at my Mum's house to give to the men, so has just nicked ours. She doesn't drink coffee and has probably tidied it to a safe place.


----------



## hpowders

I just give the workmen bottles of water. Different continent.


----------



## Figleaf

hpowders said:


> Just hanging out. Waiting for the next TC website crash.


Twice in as many days now. I'm considering finding something else to do with my life!


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> Twice in as many days now. I'm considering finding something else to do with my life!


It's really a shame. It's such a great site.

So what else can I do with my time?

What, honey dearest? 

Fix the bedroom screen? Re-upholster the sofa? Change the tires on your car? Paint the outside of the house?

I ain't movin'!


----------



## Levanda

Nothing interesting happened in my life, boring. Why I so often get boring is anybody got same experience.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Trying to read Wkipedia entries in Latin, to see how much I can actually understand.


----------



## omega

Loosing faith in humanity





IMHO, a real massacre, climaxing at 19:50. This is unbearable, isn't it?


----------



## Badinerie

Famous Grouse mostly....


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> Nothing interesting happened in my life, boring. Why I so often get boring is anybody got same experience.


I get bored a lot too, but I usually find something to do-listen to music; read the newspaper; watch the news; bother everybody here; make some coffee; eat some chunky peanut butter out of the jar!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Working on Grad school applications! They're due in 2 weeks! 

Currently editing some videos to make them the right excerpts for certain schools. This takes a while, since to republish these videos is time-consuming. I also have some work to do on essays, so I'll do that as well tonight.


----------



## Kopachris

Preparing for a planned power outage in the casino. They've finally got the part in to replace the faulty transfer switch (which switches the generator on upon loss of mains power), and *if* all goes well, power will be out from 2:30am to 3:30am this morning and tomorrow morning while they replace it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Preparing for a planned power outage in the casino. They've finally got the part in to replace the faulty transfer switch (which switches the generator on upon loss of mains power), and *if* all goes well, power will be out from 2:30am to 3:30am this morning and tomorrow morning while they replace it.


LP, workin' NYE? Casino planning anything special for?


----------



## Kopachris

Vaneyes said:


> LP, workin' NYE? Casino planning anything special for?


Always. NYE is always our busiest night of the year. Hotel rooms are invite-only until the day of, when casino hosts get word from whichever of their guests won't be able to make it and we can cancel their rooms. There's always a special dinner for higher up players, and there's always a (no cover charge) show in our showroom playing late into the night for everyone (they usually get rid of the tables and set up a dance floor for this) and free champagne for everyone at midnight. Probably plenty of drawings and special prizes, too.


----------



## clavichorder

Stalling, stalling, stalling. Gotta go soon.


----------



## mirepoix

Right now I'm watching someone go to the kitchen for the third time in the last 15 minutes or so, and on each occasion return with one (1) slice of Leerdammer 'cheese', which she then carefully rolls (lengthwise) and then eats like a banana. On eating the third slice she said with a small and slightly guilty sounding voice "_this will be my last one"_. I don't care how many slices she eats. She can have as many as she wishes. It's more about the_ serious face filled with deep concentration while slowly and patiently rolling the slice up and then eating it like a banana_. Who does that? (That's one of those rhetorical questions, by the way...)


----------



## Blancrocher

Not for the first time, I'm wishing I was Norwegian.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/...urprise_design_feature.html?wpisrc=burger_bar


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Blancrocher said:


> Not for the first time, I'm wishing I was Norwegian.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/...urprise_design_feature.html?wpisrc=burger_bar


Norway is a fine place to live anyway. Probably one of the finest in the world.


----------



## Ingélou

Have just loaded up the car to go to the Oxfam Bookshop in Norwich, which is in a quarter frequented by university students, so the best venue for scholarly tomes. We have to realize that as we move into our old age, we won't be doing masses of intellectual research, so I've got rid of all my New Testament Greek books - Taggart has offloaded some IT and Maths books - also I've parted with some old Middle English volumes - but at the last minute, I couldn't bear to part with some Chaucer texts and Arden Shakespeares. 

The music I've kept too, and will pass on to my fiddle teacher; and Taggart has a book of Scales, Arpeggios and Broken Chords which he borrowed from a friend forty years ago. It's a bit late to return it, but maybe we don't actually have the right to give it away! 

I'll be carrying the carrier bags of books to the charity shop, as Taggart can't lift things. Then we'll have a window-shop in Norwich town centre, and head off for a bacon lunch in Morrison's by the riverside.

Live a little! :devil:


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> Have just loaded up the car to go to the Oxfam Bookshop in Norwich, which is in a quarter frequented by university students, so the best venue for scholarly tomes. We have to realize that as we move into our old age, we won't be doing masses of intellectual research, so I've got rid of all my New Testament Greek books - Taggart has offloaded some IT and Maths books - also I've parted with some old Middle English volumes - but at the last minute, I couldn't bear to part with some Chaucer texts and Arden Shakespeares.
> 
> The music I've kept too, and will pass on to my fiddle teacher; and Taggart has a book of Scales, Arpeggios and Broken Chords which he borrowed from a friend forty years ago. It's a bit late to return it, but maybe we don't actually have the right to give it away!
> 
> I'll be carrying the carrier bags of books to the charity shop, as Taggart can't lift things. Then we'll have a window-shop in Norwich town centre, and head off for a bacon lunch in Morrison's by the riverside.
> 
> Live a little! :devil:


I can't part with Arden Shakespeares either. I was furious when my parents threw my Arden King Lear along with all my A level and university work into a skip- not the nice airy upper part of the skip either, but the very bottom where all the gross bin juice collects, so I couldn't realistically salvage anything. I'm not sure when I would have actually read any of it again, particularly my own adolescent scribblings, but It's The Principle Of The Thing, dammit. (I bought a new Arden King Lear and it remains unread on the shelf.)

Well done for voluntarily decluttering. It isn't easy. I have to embark on a similar project soon, as I'm going to move next year. The kids are worse hoarders than I am (of stuffed toys, Barbie, Lego etc.) so it may well be my stuff which has to go!


----------



## mirepoix

It can be difficult to let things go because sometimes sentiment adopts clever disguises.

I remember a few years ago when I accepted that I'd need to reduce the number of cameras and lenses and other photographic paraphernalia that I owned. I had two boxes. One was for stuff that would be sold via a dealer and the other was destined for charity shops. Somehow it was the latter I'd most difficulty parting with, despite it being deemed less desireable/financially valuable. So a few items escaped. Example: I'd bought an enlarger from a very old man. I really only wanted the enlarging lenses, but I took it all because he didn't want to split it up and it was cheap. After I'd taken it to the car and was ready to drive away his daughter came rushing out and asked me to wait. Her father then came slowly hobbling along the garden path. He approached the car and thrust a box through the window and into my lap; "I took photos of my family growing up with this. I'm only giving it to you because I think you'll use it". Then he walked away.









Like all the other cameras I dry-fire it once a month. And I take it out a couple of times a year and run film through it. But there's no real reason for me to have it, other than some old guy believes his camera is still getting used as much as he used it. Aaargh, I'm too romantic sometimes.

(Irony - I just took that photo right now and used Madam's new camera for the first time.The old man's camera was manufactured somewhere between 1961 and 1963, I think. I wonder if her camera will last as long?)


----------



## mirepoix

Having Internet connection problems for the foreseeable future (or the next week - so much for a quick switch to business broadband ) it appears that Madam and I will need to rely on DVDs for film entertainment. And if we run out of those we might even have to..._talk to each other._


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of more gun insanity...this time at Florida State University. 

[url]http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/20/us/fsu-incident/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

[/URL]
Later edit. The gunman's a '05 FSU grad, and an attorney! 

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/ne...ooter-identified-fsu-alum-myron-may/70007494/


----------



## hpowders

Putting my face on, getting ready to eat out tonight.


----------



## Kopachris

I think I'll treat myself to dinner in the casino's steakhouse, too, since I'm on vacation/long weekend until Monday.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> Putting my face on, getting ready to eat out tonight.


Which one? >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^^ snide comment of the day. Hahaha.


----------



## Ingélou

Just back from Scottish dancing - our first time since Taggart's op; he 'walked' the dances and we left at half-time, but it's still fabulous to go back. You forget just how lovely Scottish dancing is.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ good stuff. Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## hpowders

Kopachris said:


> I think I'll treat myself to dinner in the casino's steakhouse, too, since I'm on vacation/long weekend until Monday.


Save me the bone?


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Which one? >>>>>>>>>>>>


Tonight I've decided to go "pithy". All dining. No talk.

I will be bringing both my chins, however.


----------



## Kopachris

hpowders said:


> Save me the bone?


Actually, was planning on shrimp scampi, lobster bisque, and seafood fettuccine, sorry.


----------



## hpowders

Kopachris said:


> Actually, was planning on shrimp scampi, lobster bisque, and seafood fettuccine, sorry.


You got me psyched for nothing? :lol:

Actually, this meal sounds better.

I'll settle for a bag of oyster crackers!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Actually, was planning on shrimp scampi, lobster bisque, and seafood fettuccine, sorry.


Makes sense.

"The little penguin is a carnivorous animal, that like all other penguin species, survives on a diet that is only comprised of marine animals. Krill and small crustaceans make up the bulk of the little penguin's diet along with larger organisms including squid and various species of fish."--A-Z Animals


----------



## Albert7

Watching The Wire Season 1 (rewatching) with my stepdad.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

9 a.m. and holiday in Persia, listening to some music (various Neapolitan songs  ) and doing some sports, I really need to get fresh since have worked on my projects until the midnight...


----------



## Kopachris

Dinner was delicious (as usual for that restaurant). I was literally the only one in there until halfway through dessert. Even though I couldn't finish the fettuccine, I let the waiter talk me into having a creme brulee to help fill in the cracks. Took the rest of the fettuccine home for hdpowers.


----------



## clavichorder

I am eating a slice of apple pie, but I was just eating some grapes, and I must say, I prefer that kind of sugar much more.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am engaging my nerdy side and am reading fan fiction while laying in bed. Don't judge me! :3


----------



## clavichorder

SarahNorthman said:


> I am engaging my nerdy side and am reading fan fiction while laying in bed. Don't judge me! :3


Depends. What of?


----------



## Vaneyes

Eating fruit 'n nut dark chocolate.


----------



## SarahNorthman

clavichorder said:


> Depends. What of?


True Blood and soon Sleepy Hollow the TV program of course.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

clavichorder said:


> Depends. What of?


What did you mean? :devil:


----------



## clavichorder

Il_Penseroso said:


> What do you mean? :devil:


Lol, what? I was jokingly wondering whether I should judge her choice of fan fiction.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Il_Penseroso said:


> What did you mean? :devil:





clavichorder said:


> Lol, what? I was jokingly wondering whether I should judge her choice of fan fiction.


Oh haha I suspect its an issue of is this innocent or racey. Well as far as True Blood is concerned always racey. Sleepy Hollow can really go either way. There really are some talented writers out there!


----------



## mirepoix

My assistant/dearest friend/arch-nemisis has cared about our Internet speed plight. He has cared so much that he's downloaded a couple of TV series (one of which I know for sure that Madam has wanted to see) and brought them over. I'll still punch him in the back of the head when no one is looking, however I'll do it while appreciating how thoughtful he's been.

E: 'Black Sails' and something else that's about Leonardo Da Vinci.


----------



## hpowders

Waiting for the sunblock to soak in so I can go for my daily constitutional.

Warning on the street: The Mahler WILL be loud!!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Waiting for the sunblock to soak in so I can go for my daily constitutional.
> 
> Warning on the street: The Mahler WILL be loud!!!


You give it to them, babe.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> You give it to them, babe.


Word up, cousin!! I ain't playin', man!!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm enjoying my first (and definitely not last!) coffee of the day while listening to Saint-Saens Symphony No 3. It makes for a very enjoyable combination!


----------



## arpeggio

Fuming over the latest thread that is trying to invalidate the aesthetics of contemporary music.

I do not dare mention which one. I will probably lose my cool and get banned.


----------



## Kopachris

Listening to various background noise combinations at http://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> Fuming over the latest thread that is trying to invalidate the aesthetics of contemporary music.
> 
> I do not dare mention which one. I will probably lose my cool and get banned.


The line forms to my left.


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> Fuming over the latest thread that is trying to invalidate the aesthetics of contemporary music.
> 
> I do not dare mention which one. I will probably lose my cool and get banned.


The three years go by very fast and then you are back again!


----------



## mirepoix

Feeling a caffeine rush from chocolate. Oh, how decadent! *runs out and buys copy of 'À rebours'*


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oreos! Oh beloved oreos!


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Feeling a caffeine rush from chocolate. Oh, how decadent! *runs out and buys copy of 'À rebours'*


Amazing what you find either in Paddy's market or the barras.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Taggart said:


> Amazing what you find either in Paddy's market or *the barras*.


An amazing place to spend Sunday mornings. I hope it's still possible to get a good hot bacon roll there.

One of the secretaries where I worked in Glasgow in the '80s ran a vintage fashion stall there. And our flat in Broomhill was partly furnished out of the Barras' second hand furniture stalls.

I see that Paddy's market was closed down in 2009: " ...the market had been criticised as being a focus for crime and illegal activity including drug dealing (and the associated crime in stolen goods)".


----------



## mirepoix

Madam has gone shopping with her mummykins. Later they're heading down the west coast because her grandmother is visiting. _Her grandmother is not fond of me._ Fact. Anyway, I wouldn't be surprised if I later received a message telling me she's going to stay overnight. That's cool, because I'm already listening to music, frying a breakfast for lunch, and will open a bottle of wine as soon as I can arrange a pile of books, CDs, and pillows near and on the sofa.


----------



## Jos

Out of the shower after some superfast laps on my speedskates. Burning out some stress that teenage daughters can cause.
Now at peace with cellomusic and a season appropriate "bockbeer".


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ all sounds good. Enjoy!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Right now I have the 2nd movement of Dvorak's 9th Symphony playing in my head. Where I used to get annoying songs stuck in my head now I get pieces of classical music. It's much less annoying! So even when I'm not listening to classical my mind plays tracks for me! I'm sure you all get the same.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mirepoix I want to see an update on your update. What happens when she wakes up and discovers you've eaten all her chocolate?


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^She forgot all about it. Or more likely, the shame she felt in wanting chocolate then watching me go out to get her some...only to fall asleep while I was gone, has helped her overlook the whole matter.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^She forgot all about it. Or more likely, the shame she felt in wanting chocolate then watching me go out to get her some...only to fall asleep while I was gone, has helped her overlook the whole matter.


That's a fairly optimistic view on what might happen. I'm not sure any woman would forget she has chocolate though lol


----------



## mirepoix

Dave Whitmore said:


> That's a fairly optimistic view on what might happen. I'm not sure any woman would forget she has chocolate though lol


She rarely eats chocolate. And while hardly a whimsical person I believe last night she just took a notion for chocolate. So if she does remember and feels cheated, she can pout at me or scowl at me all she likes - but more than anything she can go out and buy her own chocolate. (And some for me too)


----------



## Jeff W

Battling insomnia mostly... However, I just finished watching a short mini-documentary on the Blackpool Tower Ballroom Wurlitzer organ. Fascinating stuff.

Viewing link for anyone interested.


----------



## mirepoix

I've been told we've ordered a 'real' Christmas tree. I admit to being a little puzzled, because I didn't know we had room for one. Or to put it another way, all year I've been led to believe there's no room for a life-sized cardboard cutout 'Robby the Robot'.


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> I've been told we've ordered a 'real' Christmas tree. I admit to being a little puzzled, because I didn't know we had room for one. Or to put it another way, all year I've been led to believe there's no room for a life-sized cardboard cutout 'Robby the Robot'.


It doesn't have to be as big as the one in George Square:










and always remember, Robby the Robot is for life, not just for Christmas!


----------



## mirepoix

No, it doesn't have to be that size (and speaking of size, an aside: last Christmas George Square had a ban in place for "professional or large lenses"...) and yes, Robby the Robot is indeed for life. I just thought a carboard replica would be a talking point, and perhaps do double duty in keeping away the "_Monsters...monsters from the Id!_"


----------



## Albert7

I am binge watching season one of Veep with my stepdad. Selina Meyer is hilarious to watch on the tube!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am baking that white chocolate amaretto cheesecake and listening to Mozart's symphony No. 19 wishing I had a nice bottle of wine to sip on.


----------



## mirepoix

Up out of bed although awake since about 05:30... I'll go for a (short) run, then do some work for a couple of hours. Madam has no work today but does have a yoga class later on. Maybe I'll go and meet her when she's finished. If she plays her cards right I might take her out to lunch. And if she's especially good I'll even pay for it.

e: it is _freezing_ outside. But a quick shower, a cup of tea, and maybe even a hug from a partner who at this very moment looks like a scowling Captain Caveman on stilts, and I'll heat up just fine.


----------



## Figleaf

My son's hudl has broken-it won't switch on- and mine functions still but won't charge. I've now got to try to back up the data from mine {for which read 'get my son to back up the data on my hudl'} before it finally dies. Fortunately both should be under guarantee. First world problems, I know- especially as I have the long term loan of my brother's old laptop. I'm just really bad at dealing with technology at the best of times, let alone when it stops working.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> I am binge watching season one of Veep with my stepdad. Selina Meyer is hilarious to watch on the tube!


More Veep watching this morning before my wife picks me up this afternoon for the family Thanksgiving  then back to my stepdad's for the roast.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Happy thanksgiving all!!!!!


----------



## hpowders

Right now, I'm putting on my face to go out for Thanksgiving Dinner.

Oh, dear! Needs a lot of work!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Happy Thanksgiving to all across the pond!


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all across the pond!


Back at you! Have a good one!!


----------



## Kopachris

Cooking Thanksgiving dinner. Going a little non-traditional this year with a half-smoked, half-roasted duck and wild rice dressing. Also doing mashed red potatoes with giblet gravy (of course), candied sweet potatoes, spinach sauteed with shallots and chopped bacon, pomegranate/mandarin/pear fruit salad, and homemade cranberry sauce.


----------



## mirepoix

Trying to listen to music without waking Madam on the sofa. Trying to find headphones in the near dark. Trying to do all this after having enjoyed finishing the bottle of wine someone gave her at work last week.


----------



## Albert7

Watching my brothers in law play Grand Theft Auto V and World of Warcraft. Easing out in the sofa.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Gun sales* boom* on Black Friday'. That's encouraging.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/28/us/black-friday-gun-sales/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^Ah, stick a 'Sale' label on _anything_ and people will fight to buy it.


----------



## trazom

Basking in Handel's genius. Why didn't anyone tell me how great his operas were?


----------



## mirepoix

Right now I'm waiting for a long-haired leggy bit to return from the nightclub. Despite her best attempts her heels will loudly echo up the stairs and as soon as I open the door she'll talk in a stage whisper. Our poor neighbours...


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> Basking in Handel's genius. *Why didn't anyone tell me how great his operas were?*


Maybe because they haven't heard them.


----------



## trazom

Vaneyes said:


> Maybe because they haven't heard them.


I guess I always assume people here have heard everything that I haven't. It feels that way sometimes...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm working my way through Schubert's sumphonies. His music is just so easy on the ear!


----------



## Jos

Substituting a hangover for an espresso-tremor....


----------



## Ingélou

Trying to tear myself away from TC and *get to bed*. How did I manage to do 24 posts today?
I'm going on a TC diet tomorrow... 

Edit: Egad, 2*5*!


----------



## clavichorder

Random question: is it true that if you try to send someone a PM and they can't get it from you, that they have blocked you? I'm curious because that would make two users now who have blocked me.

Anyways, I was trying to make a tinychat room for people on talkclassical, a first step in the direction of violadude's google hangouts idea that hasn't taken off yet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I currently feeling the smoothness of a lack of sideburns, my new pride and joy.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Watching a documentary, not as good as the old ones but still.






I have fallen into the primeval adoration of nature again.


----------



## trazom

I'm up early(for me), it's raining!!! and we really need it here, badly. 

also amused at some of the board psychology, especially why one popular thread just stalled again.


----------



## Figleaf

clavichorder said:


> Random question: is it true that if you try to send someone a PM and they can't get it from you, that they have blocked you? I'm curious because that would make two users now who have blocked me.
> 
> Anyways, I was trying to make a tinychat room for people on talkclassical, a first step in the direction of violadude's google hangouts idea that hasn't taken off yet.


Sorry Clavichorder, that might have been me. I certainly didn't block you (or anyone else) but I didn't get back to you right away because I had to ask my son what a tinychat room is. It's not easy being a 'digital immigrant', as we old timers are known!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What am I doing right now? Right now what I am doing is looking at a thread in the community forum on Talk Classical and writing a response to duly answer the question posed in the OP.


----------



## clavichorder

Is it trendy to say, 'musics' or 'musicks' all of the sudden? I have been seeing that on this forum, and may also have written it myself a few times. What's the deal? Where is it coming from? I liked it at first, now I'm not so sure...


----------



## trazom

Sitting, pensive, cross-legged and awwwww...nervous as hell. I'd use a :vomit: emoticon if one was available. I'm going to meet my academic mentor for the first time and I'll most likely find a way to screw it up. At least it's raining outside, though; it gives me an excuse to look just a little bit haggard.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am watching a Christmas story and making dinner.


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> Sitting, pensive, cross-legged and awwwww...nervous as hell. I'd use a :vomit: emoticon if one was available. I'm going to meet my academic mentor for the first time and I'll most likely find a way to screw it up. At least it's raining outside, though; it gives me an excuse to look just a little bit haggard.


Good luck.


----------



## Badinerie

Its twenty to one in the morning of the 4th....Im going to bed!


----------



## Vaneyes

Mini-rant. Wondering about the continous evening in-the-streets coverage of police protests by CNN. Adds fuel to the fires, I'm thinking. Sh-t disturbers wanting to "perform" for a national or worldwide audience. Even stupid CNN must realize this doesn't help communities that eventually end up looted and burned.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I just scratched my left upper forearm for a few seconds. Was slightly itchy.


----------



## Jeff W

Currently browsing TC on my phone while on my lunch break.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I'm pretty impressed that Albert Wang managed to friend everyone on the entire site.


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm pretty impressed that Albert Wang managed to friend everyone on the entire site.


I also got a friend request from him... but I thought it was because of my irresistible charisma! are you telling me I'm just one more in the sack?


----------



## GreenMamba

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just scratched my left upper forearm for a few seconds. Was slightly itchy.


Was it a success?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

GreenMamba said:


> Was it a success?


I believe it was.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ahhhhhhhh! Relief! No, not like in the laxative commercial, but for the past month my blower fan in the car has been buzzing and it makes music listening no fun. Today I pulled the fan and found a ground up leaf in pieces in there. Pulled out the leaf and the buzzing is gone. Going to take a drive and enjoy some violin music right now. Did lose an 8mm socket down the fender well. But my 5/32 socket was about the same size and worked fine. Two screws were rather difficult to get to--the ones on the bottom of course. But it only took about 20 minutes, well worth the effort.


----------



## GreenMamba

clavichorder said:


> Is it trendy to say, 'musics' or 'musicks' all of the sudden? I have been seeing that on this forum, and may also have written it myself a few times. What's the deal? Where is it coming from? I liked it at first, now I'm not so sure...


I've assumed this was people for whom English isn't their first language, but now I'm not so sure. It's starting to bug me.


----------



## Figleaf

'Musick' looks a bit druid or pagan to me. I've just realised that this is because it looks like 'magick'. In any case, ye olde Englishe spelling is rather affected.


----------



## Badinerie

Eating in the italian resteraunt across the road. Were doen to the complementary Amaretto!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh man, I hate this. I was about to sneeze, it really was about to happen, but then it didn't. 

ah..ah..ah......what


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm pretty impressed that Albert Wang managed to friend everyone on the entire site.


I reckon he's pretty cool 

119 friends and joined last month _whaaaaaaaaat_


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Let's just hope nobody gets gangwanged, at least for now.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I reckon he's pretty cool
> 
> 119 friends and joined last month _whaaaaaaaaat_


However *I* no longer feel so special!


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh man, I hate this. I was about to sneeze, it really was about to happen, but then it didn't.
> 
> ah..ah..ah......what


I hate that too, but if I look at bright light it often brings out the sneeze. About 18-35% of the population have this effect from bright light. It is called the Photic sneeze reflex.


----------



## Jos

Opening a Belgium beer and about to watch worldcup series speedskating in Berlin.
And in the breaks some zapping to the Beeb for some amazing puts by Ronnie o'Sullivan vs Trump
Love those sporty sundayafternoons


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm trying to wake up innthemornjgn i eneed tp tak e my suster to schooll buit im to oo tirde


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kfgxkajinfijnks


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Eating fried ginger slices. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## trazom

I'm still reflecting on the fact that I had a post of mine deleted for the first time today. I guess it was pretty inappropriate and not very funny now that I think about it...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

trazom said:


> I'm still reflecting on the fact that I had a post of mine deleted for the first time today. I guess it was pretty inappropriate and not very funny now that I think about it...


Congratulations! :clap: Did you receive infraction points?  I like to take these things in good humour and think of myself as a rebel whenever it happens to me


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of a Korean Air exec gone nutso. MBA degrees can be deadly.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/09/world...ndal/?cid=ob_articlesidebarall&iref=obnetwork


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Congratulations! :clap: Did you receive infraction points?  I like to take these things in good humour and think of myself as a rebel whenever it happens to me


Is that rebel *with* or *without* a cause?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

OMG LIKES ARE BACK!!!!!!! Time to celebrate :trp:

I just watched this video. Being Australian I have actually enjoyed all of these....and Vegemite is actually wonderful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Realizing that it's home again, home again, for Kate & Will. And, that Pippa has conceded to Kim.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/william-kate-leave-new-york-4785827

http://metronews.ca/voices/opinion/...it-t-america-a-royally-pointless-pr-exercise/


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *OMG LIKES ARE BACK!!!!!!! Time to celebrate* :trp:
> 
> I just watched this video. Being Australian I have actually enjoyed all of these....and Vegemite is actually wonderful.


Not so fast, my Vegemite friend.:lol:


----------



## aleazk

Ugh, the right side of my neck is killing me again as usual, I will have to buy some ibuprofen.


----------



## trazom

Had to put down the biography on Handel. I haven't been able to muster the concentration required to read it lately, so I'll try again later in a few weeks. For now, I'm happy just listening to his music; especially the oratorios.


----------



## Badinerie

You couldn't get a Handel on it ?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Is that rebel *with* or *without* a cause?


_*without*_ 

.........


----------



## Lunasong

I have a copy of a book called "Great Operatic _Disasters_" It is 71 pages long with a cartoon illustration on almost every page. It also has an alphabetized index.

I am looking forward to reading the whole book in one sitting...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lunasong said:


> I have a copy of a book called "Great Operatic _Disasters_" It is 71 pages long with a cartoon illustration on almost every page. It also has an alphabetized index.
> 
> I am looking forward to reading the whole book in one sitting...


I so want that! Where can I get it?


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I so want that! Where can I get it?


Amazon of course.










There's a sequel - Even Greater Operatic Disasters.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HAHAHA That's like Foxe's Book of Martyrs supplied with detailed illustrations! :lol:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Huilunsoittaja said:


> HAHAHA That's like Foxe's Book of Martyrs supplied with detailed illustrations! :lol:


hpowders, you are a most wise individual.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Still watching docs.


----------



## cwarchc

Thanks for posting this. A gem of a film.
We will be back on the Western Isles later in the year.
It's my favourite part of the World


Richannes Wrahms said:


> Still watching docs.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Currently I'm in my bedroom enjoying some Mahler. Been thinking about my infraction points I got when I directed a moderator to a strange anomaly in a group and...well maybe I posted something which go against my own rules as well as TCs. :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently making English muffin bread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Studying for my Philosophy of the Arts final exam tomorrow at 8:15 AM sharp!  I hope I can get an A, and also have enough time to check over things before turning it in.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Studying for my Philosophy of the Arts final exam tomorrow at 8:15 AM sharp!  I hope I can get an A, and also have enough time to check over things before turning it in.


Best of luck, Huilu!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have just embarked on one of the most nerve wracking adventures. Telling the person I am well on my way to being in love with my feelings. A hand written letter as I am a bit old school like that. Plus it's more personal and a dying art. Hoping for the best over here.


----------



## trazom

SarahNorthman said:


> I have just embarked on one of the most nerve wracking adventures. Telling the person I am well on my way to being in love with my feelings. A hand written letter as I am a bit old school like that. Plus it's more personal and a dying art. Hoping for the best over here.


Good luck! Hope everything goes well and I think a handwritten letter is a great idea, as it's more personal and takes more effort. You're braver than I am: I convince myself they'd say no anyways, and then suffer in silence. Like many people, I am my own worst enemy.


----------



## SarahNorthman

trazom said:


> Good luck! Hope everything goes well and I think a handwritten letter is a great idea, as it's more personal and takes more effort. You're braver than I am: I convince myself they'd say no anyways, and then suffer in silence. Like many people, I am my own worst enemy.


Oh I am no different in this area. I just figured I don't want to miss my chance if I even have one. I can't help but feel he's to handsome and sweet for me. But I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Studying for my Philosophy of the Arts final exam tomorrow at 8:15 AM sharp!  I hope I can get an A, and also have enough time to check over things before turning it in.


Huzzah! Success! I'm pretty sure I got a solid A, it really wasn't that bad, although it was long.

So this means I'm done for the semester!! Moving off campus tomorrow.


----------



## Vaneyes

Strike up the band, USA & Cuba are buddies again.

Viva Cuba Libres!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/18/w...p-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## SarahNorthman

http://www.magicrosin.com/ check out this bad *** rosin! Pretty awesome!!


----------



## Kopachris

Teaching some people on the internet how copyright law works. 

_Well, the music was written in the 1800s, so we can use it in our game, right?_
No, because the recording wasn't made in the 1800s.


----------



## Jeff W

Watching the Kitten Webcam that Animal Planet has set up. The five kittens on camera right now are a rambunctious bunch that seem bent on destroying everything!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Teaching some people on the internet how copyright law works.
> 
> _Well, the music was written in the 1800s, so we can use it in our game, right?_
> No, because the recording wasn't made in the 1800s.


Generally, I think the durations of copyright are way too long. Ohhhh dear, am I stirring something here?


----------



## Pantheon

I just started my holidays so everything is lovely and I'm relaxing on the couch with a cup of Lady Grey with honey. 
Oh, I've finally emerged from my hole and joined TC again after a long hiatus 
Hello everyone


----------



## trazom

Netflixing. I am and have always been a Netflix addict and now I'm re-watching some of my favorite shows as a kid, then maybe I'll look for a truly awful sci-fi or horror flick. shouldn't be hard to find one those.


----------



## Badinerie

Cursing who ever invented teenagers... .I dont understand.... I was nothing like that when I was that age! :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

"Oh, they'll grow out of it."

A number of FBI profilers wished they had.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Putting up the Christmas tree.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

6:48 P.M. here. Listening to Schubert. Tonight is Yaldā in my country. I've not made my mind yet, but perhaps going out with friends or family.


----------



## GreenMamba

Reviving this thread and pondering this use of autotune:


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

GreenMamba said:


> Reviving this thread and pondering this use of autotune:
> 
> youtube_share;kEtcHc8rJQQ]http://youtu.be/kEtcHc8rJQQ


Oh, how much more glorious life would be if we would hear ambient sounds in a key!

I think I'd go mad in about five minutes.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently laying in bed listening to the Delilah show....one of my secret pleasures I don't tell many about. Secrets out..... Oops. As well as looking for a good pen pal. Who would have thought it could be so difficult!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently laying in bed listening to the Delilah show....one of my secret pleasures I don't tell many about. Secrets out..... Oops. As well as looking for a good pen pal. Who would have thought it could be so difficult!


I don't know what Delilah show is, but I do secretly enjoy many bad TV shows. Especially everything that has got something to do with crimes.

What I am doing right now is that I am actively not sleeping. I would like to point out that from my perspective the time is 6:22 am. And I don't mean that I woke up early: during christmas holidays my sleeping patterns (what ever they are called) got mixed up. Today I'm going to fix it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I don't know what Delilah show is, but I do secretly enjoy many bad TV shows. Especially everything that has got something to do with crimes.
> 
> What I am doing right now is that I am actively not sleeping. I would like to point out that from my perspective the time is 6:22 am. And I don't mean that I woke up early: during christmas holidays my sleeping patterns (what ever they are called) got mixed up. Today I'm going to fix it.


It is a radio program. I love it <3 and I suppose I like those shows as well. More the forensic types. Not that I watch much TV at all. Good luck on those sleeping patterns!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> It is a radio program. I love it <3 and I suppose I like those shows as well. More the forensic types. Not that I watch much TV at all. Good luck on those sleeping patterns!


Well, I like everything that isn't too graphic or violent. I empathize with people easily and seeing violent things - even though they are "just a TV show" - can make me quite anxious. It is a shame that nowadays quite a lot of those kind of shows show a great deal of disturbing things.

I checked Delilah show from Wikipedia. It reminds me of a radio show by a psychologist that was broadcast during the night and that, like Delilah show, was based on the premise that people could call there and share their feelings. For some reason it didn't work at all: people were quite cynical towards the idea and made prank calls to the show all the time. It was surreal: there was this host, a psychologist guy, who obviously had to take every caller seriously and he was trying to talk to everyone in his calm and soothing way.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, I like everything that isn't too graphic or violent. I empathize with people easily and seeing violent things - even though they are "just a TV show" - can make me quite anxious. It is a shame that nowadays quite a lot of those kind of shows show a great deal of disturbing things.
> 
> I checked Delilah show from Wikipedia. It reminds me of a radio show by a psychologist that was broadcast during the night and that, like Delilah show, was based on the premise that people could call there and share their feelings. For some reason it didn't work at all: people were quite cynical towards the idea and made prank calls to the show all the time. It was surreal: there was this host, a psychologist guy, who obviously had to take every caller seriously and he was trying to talk to everyone in his calm and soothing way.


It's is somewhat like that. More a show where people can call to request songs for special people in their life as well to share some really wonderful memories or traditions. Get advice or words of encouragement as well.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> It's is somewhat like that. More a show where people can call to request songs for special people in their life as well to share some really wonderful memories or traditions. Get advice or words of encouragement as well.


That actually does sound pretty entertaining. At least if it's broadcast during night. Hearing people talk is soothing when I can't get any sleep. Unless it's people talking loudly in the next apartment, then it's unbelievably annoying. It's the same kind of paradox as is with sounds of water: flowing water is calming UNLESS it is water that is flowing in the piping of the house.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> That actually does sound pretty entertaining. At least if it's broadcast during night. Hearing people talk is soothing when I can't get any sleep. Unless it's people talking loudly in the next apartment, then it's unbelievably annoying. It's the same kind of paradox as is with sounds of water: flowing water is calming UNLESS it is water that is flowing in the piping of the house.


Delilah has a really soothing voice..... Dare I mention water running down a leg? I actually need complete darkness and quiet to sleep.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Delilah has a really soothing voice..... Dare I mention water running down a leg? I actually need complete darkness and quiet to sleep.


Water running down a leg? I don't know what to think about that!

For me it's not about quietness or sounds _per se_ - it's about the salience of sounds. You know: if everything is completely quiet, even the quietest sounds can be very salient and disturbing; on the other hand if there is a constant level of somethingness, the random quiet noises lose their salience.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Water running down a leg? I don't know what to think about that!
> 
> For me it's not about quietness or sounds _per se_ - it's about the salience of sounds. You know: if everything is completely quiet, even the quietest sounds can be very salient and disturbing; on the other hand if there is a constant level of somethingness, the random quiet noises lose their salience.


I understand that. I honestly prefer the quiet. Though the hum of the heater is nice to me.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I understand that. I honestly prefer the quiet. Though the hum of the heater is nice to me.


Oh, the typo _"human of the heater"_ was great. Human heater. Another human as a heater. I'd prefer that over an extra blanket during the winter.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

I listened to some_Delilah Show_ on youtube. I'm not sure if I would go as far you did describing her voice - but she does sound assuring in a motherly way.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, the typo _"human of the heater"_ was great. Human heater. Another human as a heater. I'd prefer that over an extra blanket during the winter.


Oh yes that darn auto correct. But I am in agreement on the human heater part! That and my millions of blankets I'm selfish and want it all!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh yes that darn auto correct. But I am in agreement on the human heater part! That and my millions of blankets I'm selfish and want it all!


I'm a pillow guy. I use them to build a kind of sleeping fortresses or to support my body. Speaking of which, I might try to get some sleep at this point. But just some! Can't let the same happen as what happened yesterday: I slept until 6 pm. Good day/night/what ever time of day there is!


----------



## PeteW

Badinerie said:


> You couldn't get a Handel on it ?


Probably just between a baroque and a hard place.


----------



## hpowders

PeteW said:


> Probably just between a baroque and a hard place.


You should be forced to walk the Poulenc for that one!!


----------



## hpowders

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I'm a pillow guy. I use them to build a kind of sleeping fortresses or to support my body. Speaking of which, I might try to get some sleep at this point. But just some! Can't let the same happen as what happened yesterday: I slept until 6 pm. Good day/night/what ever time of day there is!


Mypillow.com....you can thank me in the morning.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

hpowders said:


> Mypillow.com....you can thank me in the morning.


At least the moustached guy hugging the pillow seems happy!


----------



## Jos

View attachment 59891


Sittin' by the fire...
Radio just played a little classical music for you kids,
The march of the wooden soldier (Sweet Jane, V.U.)

Well, Brahms actually


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Cooking cazuela de conejo now that my vegetarian daughter has gone back home to London, and listening as I cook to Haydn's Op 33 quartets played by the excellent London Haydn Quartet


----------



## ptr

^^ looks fantastic TV, and that's coming from a confirmed carnivore like me!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

It does look nice!  What's in the glass beside it? Apple juice?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sadly the picture is from the online recipe, and only time will tell whether mine looks and tastes like the good Mr. Oliver's. In my glass will be the other half of the bottle of Albarino the rabbits are simmering in...


----------



## Kopachris

Playing The Sims 3. Also contemplating buying more RAM or another hard drive at Newegg's end-of-the-year sale. More RAM would be good for running virtual machines, and I could move most of my data to the new (bigger) hard drive, using the old one for the virtual machines.


----------



## hpowders

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> At least the moustached guy hugging the pillow seems happy!


Of course. He must be making megabucks. On my favorite TV station, his pillow spot seems to run 4 times an hour.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am watching buzzfeed videos..... I'm so addicted. And talking to some friends on Skype.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

^ Speaking of buzzfeed videos, I really like this one.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

hpowders said:


> Of course. He must be making megabucks. On my favorite TV station, his pillow spot seems to run 4 times an hour.


I never realized how much money there was in the pillow business. Maybe I should consider changing my career. I know a thing or two about pillows, you know! I'd make good competition for the moustached fellow with the fancy website.


----------



## kv466

So what does one do when they log on after a few months only to find over 5,000 notifications? (!!!!)

Siiigh,...I can't possibly catch up with all of them but I reckon a great deal of them were from 'current listening' likes. As I don't know when I'll come on again, best wishes and big hugs to all my old friends!! You know who you are.


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I never realized how much money there was in the pillow business. Maybe I should consider changing my career. I know a thing or two about pillows, you know! I'd make good competition for the moustached fellow with the fancy website.


Yes, there's more pillowness around than you would think - my brother in Pennsylvania is also in that line of work.


----------



## PeteW

hpowders said:


> You should be forced to walk the Poulenc for that one!!


OK, time to un-Ravel this! (Yes, it did take me that long to think of that, shoot me now).


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> Yes, there's more pillowness around than you would think - my brother in Pennsylvania is also in that line of work.


Well, yeah I guess. And everyone needs at least three for sleeping so that's quite a lot of pillows already!


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, yeah I guess. And everyone needs at least three for sleeping so that's quite a lot of pillows already!


Haha! I'll see what he thinks of using that as his tag line! Should make you both v rich.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> Haha! I'll see what he thinks of using that as his tag line! Should make you both v rich.


That's good. I'm into being rich. Or I don't actually know. I've never been rich, so how could I know. I could turn out to be terrible.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Barking!!! Any barking mad people!


----------



## spokanedaniel

What am I doing right now? Obviously, posting to this thread.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Barking!!! Any barking mad people!


Woof? Would that be a proper response?


----------



## Ingélou

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> That's good. I'm into being rich. Or I don't actually know. I've never been rich, so how could I know. I could turn out to be terrible.


Kibbles the Terrible? It has a sort of ring to it!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Barking!!! Any barking mad people!


Do you know about the 'Stupid thread ideas' thread, Kibbles? That's a rather good one, I think.

And yes, on any forum for people obsessional about one thing or another, there will be...woof!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Dismantling the Christmas tree, drinking a glass of mulled wine and listening to my four versions of the Alpine Symphony and prelude to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg, also in four versions. In three and a half hours I am going to switch off, grab my already packed suitcase, ride to the airport and board a flight Minsk-Munich and from there a train to the alpine town of Garmisch-Partenkirchen, to see the first sun of the coming year rise above the Bavarian Alps. The other destinations are Munich itself and Nürnberg of the merry mastersingers. If all goes well, this is going to be the best vacation of my life as yet. I'll be back in 20 days. And for now: happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Kivimees

SiegendesLicht said:


> ... a train to the alpine town of Garmisch-Partenkirchen, to see the first sun of the coming year rise above the Bavarian Alps.


Will you watch the ski-jumping tomorrow as well? 

As for me, I'm helping to cook the final supper of 2014.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Woof? Would that be a proper response?


Then again it's hard to know what goes on in barking mad people's mind! Maybe the proper response would be something along the lines of "stryfulunx" (how dogs bark in the horsehead nebula)? I don't know.



Ingélou said:


> Kibbles the Terrible? It has a sort of ring to it!


Oh, that was quite freudian slip! Fascinating. Maybe it (the slip) does reflect my inner fears of being terrible. Or maybe it reflects my poor typing skills. I don't know that either!

I seem to know very little today.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kivimees said:


> Will you watch the ski-jumping tomorrow as well?


No. I want to see the mountains, the lakes and everything else that there is beautiful in that region, and sports I can just as well watch at home.


----------



## spokanedaniel

SarahNorthman said:


> I am watching buzzfeed videos..... I'm so addicted. And talking to some friends on Skype.


I had never heard of BuzzFeed before seeing your post. I checked them out last night. I laughed until I cried (literally!) near the end of their video "Can you soda it?" when they had their taste-testers drink carbonated pickle juice.

Can you soda it?


----------



## SarahNorthman

spokanedaniel said:


> I had never heard of BuzzFeed before seeing your post. I checked them out last night. I laughed until I cried (literally!) near the end of their video "Can you soda it?" when they had their taste-testers drink carbonated pickle juice.
> 
> Can you soda it?


Oh yeah. These videos are the best! They have lots of taste test videos. Don't just stop at the most recent one! They try foreign foods, snacks and alcohol. Those are the funniest. The try guys videos by buzzfeed are pretty hilarious too.


----------



## Jos

Preparing for the traditional newyearsevening quiz.
This year made by a teacher of the English language and a theatremaker. It's going to be a tough one, I'm afraid.

A superevening to everyone at TC and a very good beginning of 2015 !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## PeteW

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Guest

Drinking Carmenere, eating Lindt Lindor and watching Boardwalk Empire. It doesn't get better than this!


----------



## TxllxT

Looking for earplugs...


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> Looking for earplugs...


Fireworks? Or Music?
Happy New Year anyway!

This is my last post - for 2014.
Hope I can be a bit more sensible next year.


----------



## Lunasong

Watching the worldwide BBC webcast of Queen + Adam Lambert!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> Hope I can be a bit more sensible next year.


Oh, I do hope not, Ingélou 

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## ptr

Watching the New Year's Concert from Vienna at my Neighbours Home Cinema, intermission at the moment so I'm fiddlin' with my iPad, anyone but me finding Metha a bit mushy and wearisome?

Well on with the second part!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

Sitting at my computer, thinking that I'd better get on with life...

Just to say - Moody's birthday is on January 13th. Last year, he was still posting regularly and in his own home. But since then his illness has got worse.

To his Friends on TC - if you'd like to send him a card by snail-mail, I can let you have the address of his nursing home if you pm me. Or you can let me know and I'll pass on your good wishes in my next letter to him.

Happy New Year, everyone. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

Ingélou said:


> Just to say - Moody's birthday is on January 13th. If you'd like to send him a card by snail-mail, I can let you have the address of his nursing home if you pm me. Or you can let me know and I'll pass on your good wishes in my next letter to him.


You must certainly pass on the best of wishes from me and my corner of the small world! (because I'm unsure about the speed of snail-mail from my slow-living corner!)

/ptr


----------



## spokanedaniel

Wishing everyone here a happy 2015.


----------



## PeteW

Aah, nice mug of green tea.









(Not sure how I ended up with that particular mug though)
#paranoia


----------



## Blancrocher

Reading on my new "Kindle Paperwhite." It's been awhile since I owned a Kindle, and I was surprised and happy to learn that they fixed various problems with reading PDFs. I'm going to get a lot of use out of this baby--unless I lose it like I did the last one, of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering what happened to Harry Anderson, seemingly a likable chap.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Anderson


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of dead malls and zombie malls.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/04/b...t-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

Related:

deadmalls.com


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm laying in bed talking to a friend and paroozing TC.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Got a sort of depression this evening. Looking for at least a temporary cure, i came across this and now i'm listening to it:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Watchin' Bengals and Colts, with the latter up by 3.

Mike Nugent just slapped in a FG from 57. Nice stuff.

2nd half looks potentially sexy.


----------



## Kopachris

Regretting my decision to buy a mining laser and refinery in Elite: Dangerous. At least in the star system I picked, it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## GreenMamba

Skilmarilion said:


> Watchin' Bengals and Colts, with the latter up by 3.
> 
> Mike Nugent just slapped in a FG from 57. Nice stuff.
> 
> 2nd half looks potentially sexy.


Sorry that it wasn't.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am lighting candles in my room and creating a relaxing environment. Also talking to the lovely people of TC.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I couldn't sleep so I woke up at 5:15 am this morning. It is 6:50 here now.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I just finished my application for college. I'm feeling a bit proud of myself.


----------



## PeteW

Just in from work, slept v badly last night. Hopefully will do piano practice later. 
When is the next legitimate holiday?!


----------



## SarahNorthman

PeteW said:


> Just in from work, slept v badly last night. Hopefully will do piano practice later.
> When is the next legitimate holiday?!


I suppose if you consider valentines day a legitimate holiday then February 14th.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I suppose if you consider valentines day a legitimate holiday then February 14th.


Oh, but how about epiphany? Although if you to be free from work, that doesn't quite cut it. Or it might. Partially. Some shops aren't open as early as usually.

I'm happy that you applied for a college. Those kind of things are the most difficult for me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, but how about epiphany? Although if you to be free from work, that doesn't quite cut it. Or it might. Partially. Some shops aren't open as early as usually.
> 
> I'm happy that you applied for a college. Those kind of things are the most difficult for me.


Thank you! It usually has been a kick to get me there. But this year, I need a positive change for myself. And this is a step in that direction.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Thank you! It usually has been a kick to get me there. But this year, I need a positive change for myself. And this is a step in that direction.


Well, I hope everything goes according to your plan. Sometimes it is a good thing to take a new step in one's life. What are you going to study in college?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Listening to YUP:





A tragic song about misunderstandings at the sea. "The priest is taking footbaths for his wooden legs".

I heard a guy perform this at a hippie commune of a kind - I don't know about that, I'm not in to that that kind of things - but he played double bass and sang like Tom Waits.


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> I suppose if you consider valentines day a legitimate holiday then February 14th.


Unfortunately it's a Saturday this year so can't really stretch that to a day off work...Valentines Day Eve? 
Or just a random Thursday?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> Unfortunately it's a Saturday this year so can't really stretch that to a day off work...Valentines Day Eve?
> Or just a random Thursday?


Valentines day eve! That would be great!


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> I just finished my application for college. I'm feeling a bit proud of myself.


What will you be studying?


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> I just finished my application for college. I'm feeling a bit proud of myself.


...and do feel proud, never easy doing applications.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> What will you be studying?


Well, that's something I would also want to know!

Does the cat in your avatar really exist?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Well, what ever it shall be, I still feel I have some (probably virtual) cat hair in my mouth.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, I hope everything goes according to your plan. Sometimes it is a good thing to take a new step in one's life. What are you going to study in college?





PeteW said:


> What will you be studying?





Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, that's something I would also want to know!
> 
> Does the cat in your avatar really exist?


I will be going for paralegal studies as well as business. I'm considering photography classes so my creative self isn't squashed beneath all the academics. Business because I want to open a bakery someday. I figure business would be beneficial.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I will be going for paralegal studies as well as business. I'm considering photography classes so my creative self isn't squashed beneath all the academics. Business because I want to open a bakery someday. I figure business would be beneficial.


Oh, that's great. I have no idea about what paralegal is (I googled it) but it sounds good for your plans. Well, you like baking and you study business - there isn't anything to stop you!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, that's great. I have no idea about what paralegal is (I googled it) but it sounds good for your plans. Well, you like baking and you study business - there isn't anything to stop you!


Well let us hope nothing can stop me.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Well let us hope nothing can stop me.


Oh, sure! As long as your goals are good! I mean, it COULD turn out to be that you are an evil mistress who tries to take over the world.


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, that's something I would also want to know!
> 
> Does the cat in your avatar really exist?


He was the late, great Mandu - dearly loved and much missed; a small way of letting him live on.


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, sure! As long as your goals are good! I mean, it COULD turn out to be that you are an evil mistress who tries to take over the world.


That of course would be a good back-up, but the paralegal / business / bakery should be the primary objective.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> He was the late, great Mandu - dearly loved and much missed; a small way of letting him live on.


Oh, the great Mandu!


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, the great Mandu!


The very same! And if you will excuse my ignorance, who's your own avatar?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, sure! As long as your goals are good! I mean, it COULD turn out to be that you are an evil mistress who tries to take over the world.


Hardly. I'm benign.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> The very same! And if you will excuse my ignorance, who's your own avatar?


Oh, I don't think it's ignorance. The painting is quite less know. In it is the justice and mercy and it is by Lagrenee. I Can't remember it's real name at this time.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...0-h400-p-k/La_Justice_et_la_Cl%C3%A9mence.jpg


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Hardly. I'm benign.


That's good.

I like good people. (I said that just because there's the 15 character limit)

edit: on the other hand... I do like good people

edit 2: on the third hand I like Mandu


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, I don't think it's ignorance. The painting is quite less know. In it is the justice and mercy and it is by Lagrenee. I Can't remember it's real name at this time.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...0-h400-p-k/La_Justice_et_la_Cl%C3%A9mence.jpg


Thankyou for that - beautiful picture.


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> That's good.
> 
> I like good people. (I said that just because there's the 15 character limit)
> 
> edit: on the other hand... I do like good people
> 
> edit 2: on the third hand I like Mandu


Thankyou, he was irresistible!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> That's good.
> 
> I like good people. (I said that just because there's the 15 character limit)
> 
> edit: on the other hand... I do like good people
> 
> edit 2: on the third hand I like Mandu


I should say I am fairly benign. I've been described as sort of like Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde. I'm very sweet to the people I like and care for. I'd do anything for them. But the people I hate, I don't even bother to be nice to them. It's not worth my time. It takes a lot to make me hate you though.


----------



## classicalremix

I'm listening to music to Brahms' Hungarian Dance No.5, and studying physics!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I should say I am fairly benign. I've been described as sort of like Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde. I'm very sweet to the people I like and care for. I'd do anything for them. But the people I hate, I don't even bother to be nice to them. It's not worth my time. It takes a lot to make me hate you though.


You indeed seem benign.

edit: If I understood the word correctly. This is a get out of jail free card.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Mandu, oh Mandu. I like cattuses.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

How is it possible that a cat is called "Mandu"? I mean... what happened to normal cat names such as Container or Cord. Lots of C-names here now, I have nothing against un-C-names!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Sarah, how come you are here so early?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Sarah, how come you are here so early?


I couldn't sleep so I was wandering the forums.


----------



## trazom

SarahNorthman said:


> I couldn't sleep so I was wandering the forums.


Same with me(sort of): I did fall asleep at one point, but woke up very early and couldn't get back to sleep...now I'm here.


----------



## SarahNorthman

trazom said:


> Same with me(sort of): I did fall asleep at one point, but woke up very early and couldn't get back to sleep...now I'm here.


Yep. Story of my life! I think I may have an addiction.


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> How is it possible that a cat is called "Mandu"? I mean... what happened to normal cat names such as Container or Cord. Lots of C-names here now, I have nothing against un-C-names!


But then, what really is normality? I of course have nothing against C-names at all...there is certainly a good reason for his name...


----------



## trazom

SarahNorthman said:


> Yep. Story of my life! I think I may have an addiction.


Speaking of internet addiction, at the moment I am surrounded by 6 other students sitting next to each other on couches in the lobby facing each other. Ordinarily, this would be the ideal moment for people to have a conversation, yet not one of them is talking to each other. They're all staring blankly at the laptop/iPad/itouch/iphone/whatever it is in front of them. It's a bit unnerving that you can be surrounded by so many people at once and yet, in a sense, still be completely alone. There's no sound, either, just occasional clicking from someone texting a friend. Of course, being the only person standing there without some technology with wi-fi access in front of me, I felt pressured to take out my laptop to type this and make it seem like i was doing something. Gosh, I sure wouldn't want the person across from me to accidentally make eye contact and feel pressured to say something.:lol: I sometimes wonder if a foreign race from the future or another galaxy will discover the remains of people today and wonder what are these metal gadgets everyone has attached to them and why they're held with almost sacred reverence.


----------



## SarahNorthman

trazom said:


> Speaking of internet addiction, at the moment I am surrounded by 6 other students sitting next to each other on couches in the lobby facing each other. Ordinarily, this would be the ideal moment for people to have a conversation, yet not one of them is talking to each other. They're all staring blankly at the laptop/iPad/itouch/iphone/whatever it is in front of them. It's a bit unnerving that you can be surrounded by so many people at once and yet, in a sense, still be completely alone. There's no sound, either, just occasional clicking from someone texting a friend. Of course, being the only person standing there without some technology with wi-fi access in front of me, I felt pressured to take out my laptop to type this and make it seem like i was doing something. Gosh, I sure wouldn't want the person across from me to accidentally make eye contact and feel pressured to say something.:lol: I sometimes wonder if a foreign race from the future or another galaxy will discover the remains of people today and wonder what are these metal gadgets everyone has attached to them and why they're held with almost sacred reverence.


Oh I wasn't referring to internet addiction. It was limited to TC. But yes I have noticed that. I prefer actually interacting with people.


----------



## Kopachris

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> How is it possible that a cat is called "Mandu"? I mean... what happened to normal cat names such as Container or Cord. Lots of C-names here now, I have nothing against un-C-names!


The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,
It isn't just one of your holiday games;
You may think at first I'm as mad as a hatter
When I tell you, a cat must have THREE DIFFERENT NAMES.
First of all, there's the name that the family use daily,
Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James,
Such as Victor or Jonathan, or George or Bill Bailey -
All of them sensible everyday names.
There are fancier names if you think they sound sweeter,
Some for the gentlemen, some for the dames:
Such as Plato, Admetus, Electra, Demeter -
But all of them sensible everyday names.
But I tell you, a cat needs a name that's particular,
A name that's peculiar, and more dignified,
Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular,
Or spread out his whiskers, or cherish his pride?
Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum,
Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo, or Coricopat,
Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum -
Names that never belong to more than one cat.
But above and beyond there's still one name left over,
And that is the name that you never will guess;
The name that no human research can discover -
But THE CAT HIMSELF KNOWS, and will never confess.
When you notice a cat in profound meditation,
The reason, I tell you, is always the same:
His mind is engaged in a rapt contemplation
Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name:
His ineffable effable
Effanineffable
Deep and inscrutable singular Name.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chewing Dentyne Ice.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am playing Pokemon on my 3DS XL. Don't hate!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> But then, what really is normality? I of course have nothing against C-names at all...there is certainly a good reason for his name...


That is completely true!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

PeteW said:


> He was the late, great Mandu - dearly loved and much missed; a small way of letting him live on.





PeteW said:


> ...there is certainly a good reason for his name...


PeteW, I like your late cat's name.

I wondered if it might in some way be connected to this, seeing where you post from...


----------



## PeteW

TurnaboutVox said:


> PeteW, I like your late cat's name.
> 
> I wondered if it might in some way be connected to this, seeing where you post from...


Not far off! but more to do with: 








...although don't get me wrong, I am no stranger to such culinary pleasures.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Sigh I need to earn 100 bucks by Friday. Any suggestions?


----------



## spokanedaniel

In reference to an earlier post that I am too lazy to go back and quote, I think that world domination is an excellent career choice, and very profitable if you succeed. I'd have striven to become Emperor of the World if I hadn't been so lazy. It's just too much work. 

As for Good (or benign) vs. Evil, that can be a subjective call. In another thread I find myself disagreeing with the consensus: I assert that the Queen of the Night is the Good heroine and Sarastro is the Evil seducer of young people into his cult. So I say, follow your heart, and if it tells you to strive for world domination, and you are not lazy like me, go for it! Some will call you evil and write operas in which you sing magnificent arias, and others will revere you and laud your good intentions.

As for what I'm doing right now, obviously, I'm writing this, but I just finished booking a trip for the last week of August and the first few days of September, which I may post about in the Travel thread.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Obama's currently watching bones and eating my newest and ingenious creation. Home made popcorn with a bit of salted butter, a tad of salt and a very light coating of a sugar cinnamon mixture. I think this is my new comfort food. 
I also registered for classes today. Super proud of myself. I will be taking:
English 1101
Into to paralegal 1110
IT 1010
And intro to Psychology 1105


----------



## PeteW

Crack of dawn here, if not before, will get the coffee on shortly. Radio 3 good at 06:30.


----------



## PeteW

Is it just me or has that come out in the shape of an apple?

And Rachmaninov on the radio...nice.


----------



## PeteW

On the radio today (BBC Radio 3 lunchtime concert) heard live performance of Scarlatti F Minor Sonata K466 - sad, reflective, calming, peaceful - helpful to my state of mind I think.


----------



## Vaneyes

Noticing that there are a fair (or unfair) number of "Je ne suis pas Charlie'ers" now. Before I add to this discussion/conversation, I admit I'd never heard of the publication Charlie Hebdoe prior to this latest terrorist incident.

Once I investigated what the publication represented, I realized it's likely such a publication publicly sold in North America would fall under hate law and soon be "out of business".

I find it hypocritical when many US lawmakers (amongst many others) say, You must not bow to terrorist demands. Even when the instigations may be illegal in your own country?

Dilemma.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Noticing that there are a fair (or unfair) number of "Je ne suis pas Charlie'ers" now. Before I add to this discussion/conversation, I admit I'd never heard of the publication Charlie Hebdoe prior to this latest terrorist incident.
> 
> Once I investigated what the publication represented, I realized it's likely such a publication publicly sold in North America would fall under hate law and soon be "out of business".


I doubt that. Hate crime laws assume you committed a violent crime and that hate was the motive. Whether legitimate or not, you couldn't be prosecuted for publishing Charlie Hebdo.

The US is much more free than Europe. E.g., in France, it is illegal to question the truth of the Holocaust, something Muslim groups point out when people talk about permitting free speech no matter how offensive.


----------



## SarahNorthman

SarahNorthman said:


> Obama's currently watching bones and eating my newest and ingenious creation. Home made popcorn with a bit of salted butter, a tad of salt and a very light coating of a sugar cinnamon mixture. I think this is my new comfort food.
> I also registered for classes today. Super proud of myself. I will be taking:
> English 1101
> Into to paralegal 1110
> IT 1010
> And intro to Psychology 1105


Oh lord I just realized my auto correct put Obama instead of I am.....


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> I doubt that. Hate crime laws assume you committed a violent crime and that hate was the motive. Whether legitimate or not, you couldn't be prosecuted for publishing Charlie Hebdo.
> 
> The US is much more free than Europe. E.g., in France, it is illegal to question the truth of the Holocaust, something Muslim groups point out when people talk about permitting free speech no matter how offensive.


You seem to be putting the cart before the horse with your assumption statement, and it's clearly known that the publication included the Muslim religion in its barrage of attacks over years. Their Muslim religion attacks were direct, as well as by association.

France does apply hate law to "The Freedom of the Press". It's clear that this publication violated the law as written, so the publication could have been prosecuted.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech_laws_in_France

The US is much more free than Europe? That's another assumption, but again, you may refer to the aforementioned law re Holocaust.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am off to the gym with my cousin.


----------



## Ingélou

Taking time out after making an apple crumble for tonight's buffet dance, a Scottish Dance which is actually a ceilidh. Taggart and I are down for playing a duet, piano and fiddle - three airs of Turlough O'Carolan. We'll be among friends, but I'm still a bit nervous...


----------



## spokanedaniel

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh lord I just realized my auto correct put Obama instead of I am.....


I wondered about that. I thought, "How does she know what TV show the President of the US of A is watching, or how he likes his popcorn?" Thanks for the clarification. My iPad sometimes does that kind of thing to me, but fortunately, my main computer does not.

FWIW, I like nutritional yeast on popcorn. It has a kind of buttery/cheesy flavor without the calories or stickiness.


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> Taking time out after making an apple crumble for tonight's buffet dance, a Scottish Dance which is actually a ceilidh. Taggart and I are down for playing a duet, piano and fiddle - three airs of Turlough O'Carolan. We'll be among friends, but I'm still a bit nervous...


Well I would turn up for the crumble, but is been a long, long time since I took part in Scottish country dancing...
I'm sure you don't need it at all but Good Luck with the fiddle & piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wishing I had both Apple Crumble and Peach Cobbler, right now! Making do with a fig bar and oatmeal/raisin cookie.

God bless the bakers, and winemakers, and butchers.:tiphat:


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

Listening this nice music


----------



## trazom

Trekking through symphonies I haven't listened to in years. After listening to six Bruckner symphonies, I think I'm going to have to accept that his music still doesn't do anything for me. At least I tried, though.


----------



## Ingélou

PeteW said:


> Well I would turn up for the crumble, but is been a long, long time since I took part in Scottish country dancing...
> I'm sure you don't need it at all but Good Luck with the fiddle & piano.


Thanks. It went well. It's the third time we've done it, and the first year, my bow shook terribly, and last year it did a little. But this year, I was much more confident, thanks to you, :tiphat: *Beau Noir*, my new black replica *baroque bow*, a la Lully. I think I'm in love...


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> Thanks. It went well. It's the third time we've done it, and the first year, my bow shook terribly, and last year it did a little. But this year, I was much more confident, thanks to you, :tiphat: *Beau Noir*, my new black replica *baroque bow*, a la Lully. I think I'm in love...


Sounds like a v successful evening! Looking forward to next year? 
Enjoy the bow (always nice to have special items like that). 
Any crumble left?


----------



## SarahNorthman

If it ain't baroque don't fix it.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> If it ain't baroque don't fix it.


Seal it with a 16th note counterpoint so the wind won't blow in.


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Seal it with a 16th note counterpoint so the wind won't blow in.


...or just put a Handel on it. (I must confess I got that from Badinerie - thankyou Badinerie!)


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

PeteW said:


> ...or just put a Handel on it. (I must confess I got that from Badinerie - thankyou Badinerie!)


I'm not sure if I can Händel this. Oh, I'm so happy that we have a lot of composers with names that can be used funnily.


----------



## spokanedaniel

SarahNorthman said:


> If it ain't baroque don't fix it.


Hmmm. I'd say that if it's baroque it don't need fixing.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

spokanedaniel said:


> Hmmm. I'd say that if it's baroque it don't need fixing.


Well, Mendelssohn fixed Bach's music!


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> France does apply hate law to "The Freedom of the Press". It's clear that this publication violated the law as written, so the publication could have been prosecuted.


But wasn't, which is a point Muslim groups have made. Could they have been prosecuted in th US? you seem to think so, I do not.



> The US is much more free than Europe? That's another assumption, but again, you may refer to the aforementioned law re Holocaust.


Those sorts of laws are what lead me to state the the U.S. us more free than Europe (with respect to free speech, not necessarily everything else ).


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> But wasn't, which is a point Muslim groups have made. Could they have been prosecuted in th US? you seem to think so, I do not.
> 
> Those sorts of laws are what lead me to state the the U.S. us more free than Europe (with respect to free speech, not necessarily everything else ).


The issue is Charlie Hebdo versus Muslims religion or Islam.

If Charlie Hebdo or any publication attacked the Jewish religion in the same manner, in France or the US, there would've been hell to pay a long time ago.

We disagree. That's enough for me.


----------



## clara s

dancing to this very special sound


----------



## Badinerie

Watching Bronowsky's The Ascent of Man. Though I may be watching some Janis Joplin Soon!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Quite honestly I am sitting in my room eating pudding and singing I'll make a man out of you..... Very badly.


----------



## Ingélou

Wondering why, when I'd decided to combat my addiction to TC and not post so much, I have just started a new thread...


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Wondering why, when I'd decided to combat my addiction to TC and not post so much, I have just started a new thread...


Threads don't count - honest :angel:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Wondering why, when I'd decided to combat my addiction to TC and not post so much, I have just started a new thread...


I've started doing the same myself.


----------



## Jeff W

Rebuilding my playlists in iTunes (from memory!) on my laptop after the power supply failed on my desktop... Luckily everything digital is kept on my external hard drive!


----------



## ptr

Eating HCT on rye as evening tea!

/ptr


----------



## pianississimo

chilling while having one more listen to this http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04wmxmt

If you are not in the UK could you possibly see if you can get this to play? You don't need to listen, I want to send a link to Moscow but I'm not sure the iplayer plays outside the UK.


----------



## PeteW

pianississimo said:


> chilling while having one more listen to this http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04wmxmt
> 
> If you are not in the UK could you possibly see if you can get this to play? You don't need to listen, I want to send a link to Moscow but I'm not sure the iplayer plays outside the UK.


I must listen to this ASAP, I didn't get the chance when it was live. (I'm in UK I'm afraid).


----------



## Jeff W

Re-ripping the few CDs that didn't make into the last round of backups before my desktop's power supply blew out on me...


----------



## Jeff W

pianississimo said:


> chilling while having one more listen to this http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04wmxmt
> 
> If you are not in the UK could you possibly see if you can get this to play? You don't need to listen, I want to send a link to Moscow but I'm not sure the iplayer plays outside the UK.


Reporting in from the US and I was able to get this to play!


----------



## pianississimo

Jeff W said:


> Reporting in from the US and I was able to get this to play!


many many thanks


----------



## pianississimo

PeteW said:


> I must listen to this ASAP, I didn't get the chance when it was live. (I'm in UK I'm afraid).


You've got 20 days yet. I've read that they are going to make all the Radio 3 programmes downloadable sometime this year. They broadcast so many great concerts so I can't wait for this!!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Wondering why, when I'd decided to combat my addiction to TC and not post so much, I have just started a new thread...


My therapist told me to quit TC and take up cocaine. I wonder if his brother was the one who advised me to become a shepherd?


----------



## PeteW

pianississimo said:


> You've got 20 days yet. I've read that they are going to make all the Radio 3 programmes downloadable sometime this year. They broadcast so many great concerts so I can't wait for this!!


Yes, that would be great. 
Listening to it now - and a great performance of the Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 3 with Federico Colli (unexpectedly instead of Yevgeny Subdin). 
Good to know that it can be heard anywhere in the world!


----------



## PeteW

hpowders said:


> My therapist told me to quit TC and take up cocaine. I wonder if his brother was the one who advised me to become a shepherd?


Very probably, that's the thing with brothers - v often chalk & cheese. 
Don't do both though, could get a lot of sheep into trouble which they would later find difficult to explain away. 
Is your therapist on cocaine?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Going through all the new posts I've missed in the last weeks. Finding another Hitler/Wagner thread. *Yawn* Some things just never change.


----------



## Ingélou

Just back from a quick shop down our local High Street. The mind works in a wonderful way - I was just browsing in the kitchen department of a cut-price store, and suddenly into my brain popped a song: 'Until then, I'll be a *spatula* boy, and that's the way to stay: happy to be a *spatula* boy until my dying day...!' :lol:


----------



## Piwikiwi

Ingélou said:


> Just back from a quick shop down our local High Street. The mind works in a wonderful way - I was just browsing in the kitchen department of a cut-price store, and suddenly into my brain popped a song: 'Until then, I'll be a *spatula* boy, and that's the way to stay: happy to be a *spatula* boy until my dying day...!' :lol:


That sounds like a spongebob song.


----------



## Jos

Cooking diner, drinking a glass of chianti classico, listening unattentively to some Brahmslieder.
Got to go to the dentist with my son in two hours. The boy is not a wuzz but he is in great pain. I remember it from childhood, tooth and ear pain are the worst kind. My though skaterboy reduced to tears. It realy makes me want to take his place, but I can't.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh horrid - good luck with the dentist and hope your son is soon out of pain.


----------



## PeteW

Yes I do sympathise, hope it's ok.


----------



## Jos

Thanks all for your sympathy.
It was one of his last babyteeth, so the very friendly and young eveningdentist simply pulled it out, the new one is already visible.
All is well again.
Back to those Brahmslieder...

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, wrestlers sue WWE.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/21/us/wwe-lawsuit/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, CEO inequity.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/0...ers_n_6517272.html?utm_hp_ref=canada-business

Sidenote: Target lost 'tween $7B and $8B with this 2-year Great White North misadventure.


----------



## Kopachris

I've been playing Elite: Dangerous a lot lately. The game offers several different activities for making your way in the 1:1 scale procedurally generated galaxy (i.e. where real data has blanks, random but plausible data fills in), including piracy, bounty hunting, trading, mining, and exploration. Currently, I'm trying to make my way here:










This is a star in the Berkeley 59 cluster, in NGC 7822. In the game, you can scan unexplored star systems and sell the sensor data to a cartography company. Black holes are worth about 35,000 credits each (same value as the ship you start out with), and apparently the game's procedural star system generator decided to make this cluster very rich with black holes. Most stars in the cluster are accompanied by at least one black hole, but I've seen a few on the map with two black holes, and this one has three.

The only catch is that my FTL drive is limited to 25.76 light years at a time, and the map can only plot a course up to a 100 light year radius. To get to my destination, I have to hop from star to star, refueling from hydrogen in the star's corona, mapping as I go.

To give you an idea of how long this will take: I've traveled a straight-line distance of about 400 light years since I set out several hours ago (I took the above picture _after_ traveling that 400 light years). I started my journey here:









(Viewed from Earth using Stellarium)

A couple other glory shots:









The orange giant star Arcturus (α Boötis) from a distance of 1 AU, the same distance the Earth is from the Sun.









The Borogroves are always mimsy when I'm coming in to dock at a station. (Slithy Toves there is a non-player character. The name was probably picked by one of the game's Kickstarter backers.)









Gravitational lensing around a procedurally-generated black hole closer to home. The event horizon itself isn't visible because it's only a few kilometers in diameter, and I'm about half the distance between the Earth and the Moon from the black hole.


----------



## Vaneyes

Penalty phase retrial for she-devil Jodi Arias is still happening. No word on expected conclusion. No live courtroom coverage.

http://www.latinpost.com/articles/3...to-heated-exchange-in-death-penalty-trial.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

Good luck to Northeastern USA TC'ers with their blizzard. Potentially, historical ramifications.

http://www.weather.com/storms/winte...dwest-mid-atlantic-northeast-storm-early-week


----------



## Guest

Gagging down my PEG prep for a colonoscopy tomorrow.


----------



## PeteW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gagging down my PEG prep for a colonoscopy tomorrow.


Hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest

PeteW said:


> Hope all goes well.


Thank you. The night before has certainly been lovely...


----------



## Pugg

Having lunch with Puccini :lol:


----------



## Guest

OMG...after suffering through a liquid diet, drinking a gallon (literally) of the vile colon prep liquid, enduring 14 hours of intestinal hell, and getting maybe 2 hours of sleep, when I got to the hospital, they told me my appointment had been cancelled!!! They offered to try and work me in, but I took it as a sign that it wasn't meant to be and came home. (Not to mention I took the day off from work.)


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear! You poor thing! I had two colonoscopies last year (came up normal) and I know just how vile that preparation is. And Taggart is due for one in the nearish future. Hope that doesn't happen to him.

Sympathies - and hope all turns out well & you either have one with no trouble at all, or end up not needing one after all.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear! You poor thing! I had two colonoscopies last year (came up normal) and I know just how vile that preparation is. And Taggart is due for one in the nearish future. Hope that doesn't happen to him.
> 
> Sympathies - and hope all turns out well & you either have one with no trouble at all, or end up not needing one after all.


Thank you. This was purely preventative, not diagnostic, so I don't "need" one. I had one 8 years ago, which was clear, and a belly CT 2 years ago, which didn't reveal anything but some tiny kidney stones, so I will wait a while before I try again.


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you. This was purely preventative, not diagnostic, so I don't "need" one. I had one 8 years ago, which was clear, and a belly CT 2 years ago, which didn't reveal anything but some tiny kidney stones, so I will wait a while before I try again.


That's good - enjoy yourself now that you're free of that vile purgation.


----------



## Jeff W

Hunkering down and preparing for Snow-mageddon 2015. Just kidding. I still have to work tonight... In honor of the panic I'm sure will be happening:

I gotta get the bread and milk! I gotta get the BREAD AND MILK!!


----------



## Guest

Jeff W said:


> Hunkering down and preparing for Snow-mageddon 2015. Just kidding. I still have to work tonight... In honor of the panic I'm sure will be happening:
> 
> I gotta get the bread and milk! I gotta get the BREAD AND MILK!!


Best wishes--sounds like it's going to be a brute of a storm! (And we're complaining about a little morning fog here in CA!)


----------



## Jeff W

Kontrapunctus said:


> Best wishes--sounds like it's going to be a brute of a storm! (And we're complaining about a little morning fog here in CA!)


Thanks! We're actually on the edge of this storm and we are expecting a "mere" eight inches here in Albany :lol: Doesn't stop the locals (of which I am not, being of all things a transplant from Florida who loves the snow) from freaking out!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am thinking whether I should call a certain friend of mine. A very Christian (read: Southern Baptist, "Bible Belt", fundamentalist Christian) one. We have been friends for almost ten years. She introduced me to Christianity and taught me most of the things I know about it, gave me good advice on a lot of things, I spent almost a year in her house in the US, she would give me a ride most of the times I needed one, and we have been calling one another at least once a month a long time after that. Except for last time, I told her that if my atheist man ever proposes to me, I am going to accept it, no matter if he becomes a Christian by that time or not. That was some time back in September or October. And since then, silence. Even on Christmas...


----------



## clara s

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am thinking whether I should call a certain friend of mine. A very Christian (read: Southern Baptist, "Bible Belt", fundamentalist Christian) one. We have been friends for almost ten years. She introduced me to Christianity and taught me most of the things I know about it, gave me good advice on a lot of things, I spent almost a year in her house in the US, she would give me a ride most of the times I needed one, and we have been calling one another at least once a month a long time after that. Except for last time, I told her that if my atheist man ever proposes to me, I am going to accept it, no matter if he becomes a Christian by that time or not. That was some time back in September or October. And since then, silence. Even on Christmas...


it seems like she is not a very good Christian, as she wants to look

or there might be a misunderstanding

anyway you try and be in a higher position

call her and see how it goes


----------



## Ingélou

Early night - Taggart has his endoscopy tomorrow morning. Hopefully, all will be well. Goodnight, TC.


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> Early night - Taggart has his endoscopy tomorrow morning. Hopefully, all will be well. Goodnight, TC.


goodnight Ingelou

our mind will be with you and Taggart

sleep well and everything will go fine tomorrow


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> goodnight Ingelou
> 
> our mind will be with you and Taggart
> 
> sleep well and everything will go fine tomorrow


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## PeteW

hpowders said:


> My thoughts exactly!


and mine. All will be well.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks, clara, hpowders & Pete - as is usual with Taggart, it's more complicated than first thought. The polyp was bigger than expected, so they're keeping him in overnight. The doctors are going to tell me more when I go in this afternoon. Why does my husband make a hobby of 'health scares'? I hope all will be well, but prayers and/or good vibes are always appreciated...

Update: I've just popped in for a quick visit & he's awake, not in pain & has had a cup of tea; the doctor was with him, and seems fairly confident that it will be okay. He said it was probably genetic in origin. Will be going in again this evening - wonder where he'll be as they haven't yet found a bed for him?

Of course as usual, (sigh) my spouse has got something 'rare'. Why can't he just be *common*!


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> Thanks, clara, hpowders & Pete - as is usual with Taggart, it's more complicated than first thought. The polyp was bigger than expected, so they're keeping him in overnight. The doctors are going to tell me more when I go in this afternoon. Why does my husband make a hobby of 'health scares'? I hope all will be well, but prayers and/or good vibes are always appreciated...
> 
> Update: I've just popped in for a quick visit & he's awake, not in pain & has had a cup of tea; the doctor was with him, and seems fairly confident that it will be okay. He said it was probably genetic in origin. Will be going in again this evening - wonder where he'll be as they haven't yet found a bed for him?
> 
> Of course as usual, (sigh) my spouse has got something 'rare'. Why can't he just be *common*!


Glad to hear Taggart is ok, and I expect looking forward to the comfort of home tomorrow. 
Sounds like his team are looking after him.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Snoooooooow!!!!!


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> Snoooooooow!!!!!


There has also been snow in UK - a light dusting so far, mostly. Traffic chaos next no doubt.


----------



## SarahNorthman

My highlighting in a straight line game is way off.


----------



## trazom

Finished my cover letter, updated my resume, and applied to two internships for the spring quarter. Oh and there's also that slight alteration in my regimen of anti-crazy pills so I'm really f--ing tired on top of everything else.


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> Finished my cover letter, updated my resume, and applied to two internships for the spring quarter. Oh and there's also that slight alteration in my regimen of anti-crazy pills so I'm really f--ing tired on top of everything else.


Sounds perfectly normal for the upwardly mobile. Much success.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

PeteW said:


> There has also been snow in UK - a light dusting so far, mostly. Traffic chaos next no doubt.


Just avoid those roundabouts.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Thanks, clara, hpowders & Pete - as is usual with Taggart, it's more complicated than first thought. The polyp was bigger than expected, so they're keeping him in overnight. The doctors are going to tell me more when I go in this afternoon. Why does my husband make a hobby of 'health scares'? I hope all will be well, but prayers and/or good vibes are always appreciated...
> 
> Update: I've just popped in for a quick visit & he's awake, not in pain & has had a cup of tea; the doctor was with him, and seems fairly confident that it will be okay. He said it was probably genetic in origin. Will be going in again this evening - wonder where he'll be as they haven't yet found a bed for him?
> 
> Of course as usual, (sigh) my spouse has got something 'rare'. Why can't he just be *common*!


My best to T, I, always.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

I'm back.

Thanks to everybody for all the good wishes.

I'm at home now feeling well but I'll be glad when it's all over. They're going in the other way  to see if there any polyps in a couple of weeks; then I'll be back in about a month for a further endoscopy to check my bile duct and see if they got all of the lump.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Taggart said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for all the good wishes.
> 
> I'm at home now feeling well but I'll be glad when it's all over. They're going in the other way  to see if there any polyps in a couple of weeks; then I'll be back in about a month for a further endoscopy to check my bile duct and see if they got all of the lump.


Sorry to hear about your trials. I can certain relate. I have several chronical and uncomfortable conditions, and last spring I was rushed to hospital after having thrown up a considerable amount of blood. Turned out that no less than three esophageal varices had bursted. So since then I have enjoyed no less than seven gastroscopies and am due for another one in a month. Needless to say, I have been happier than I am right now. I wish you speedy recovery.


----------



## Ingélou

Lennart, how horrible! I hope you've turned the corner and things start to go right for you, healthwise, in 2015.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for all the good wishes.
> 
> I'm at home now feeling well but I'll be glad when it's all over. They're going in the other way  to see if there any polyps in a couple of weeks; then I'll be back in about a month for a further endoscopy to check my bile duct and see if they got all of the lump.


Welcome back Taggart!!! :cheers:


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Ingélou said:


> Lennart, how horrible! I hope you've turned the corner and things start to go right for you, healthwise, in 2015.


Thanks a lot for that, but unfortunately I can't expect too much of the future. The conditions I have are incurable, and only strict adherence to a healthy lifestyle and the care of a loving wife have managed to keep things under a certain control. So basically it is touch and go, but I am not known for giving up easily, and I try to focus on the good things in my life of which there are quite a few.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry to hear this, Lennart - but what an admirable attitude! :tiphat: I hope things go as well as possible.


----------



## PeteW

Taggart said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for all the good wishes.
> 
> I'm at home now feeling well but I'll be glad when it's all over. They're going in the other way  to see if there any polyps in a couple of weeks; then I'll be back in about a month for a further endoscopy to check my bile duct and see if they got all of the lump.


Good to hear you're back and ok. 
Sorry to hear you have more tests to come, but I am certain you will be ok through the rest as well. 
Definitely have some R&R now.


----------



## PeteW

Lennart said:


> Sorry to hear about your trials. I can certain relate. I have several chronical and uncomfortable conditions, and last spring I was rushed to hospital after having thrown up a considerable amount of blood. Turned out that no less than three esophageal varices had bursted. So since then I have enjoyed no less than seven gastroscopies and am due for another one in a month. Needless to say, I have been happier than I am right now. I wish you speedy recovery.


...and wishing you a sustained recovery Lennart.


----------



## Taggart

Lennart said:


> Sorry to hear about your trials. I can certain relate. I have several chronical and uncomfortable conditions, and last spring I was rushed to hospital after having thrown up a considerable amount of blood. Turned out that no less than three esophageal varices had bursted. So since then I have enjoyed no less than seven gastroscopies and am due for another one in a month. Needless to say, I have been happier than I am right now. I wish you speedy recovery.


All the best. >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vaneyes

Since this thread's on health issues at the moment, I thought I'd mention Morgan Spurlock's latest Inside Man - "Club Med" (link below). For those that don't know or remember Spurlock, he's the guy that did the 2004 doc "Super Size Me"-- a personal account of eating every meal at McDonald's for a month. It's also available via YT.

Re Club Med, though geared toward the US' inadequate heath care system(s), it could apply to many folk around the world who can afford and desire health care options.

I'd heard about medical tourism, but hadn't seen such an explicit documentary for. For those interested, there's humor, but more importantly a great deal of information.:tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Watching old school gardening shows, back when men still knew how to wear their moustaches and there was the illusion of content in TV.


----------



## Figleaf

Snowing here in Hertfordshire!


----------



## PeteW

Figleaf said:


> Snowing here in Hertfordshire!


Not even a flake in Manchester. Thrillingly "partly cloudy, 3 degrees".


----------



## Jeff W

Warming up by the space heater after shoveling the driveway and the walkway for the third time today. Luckily it looks like it has stopped snowing!


----------



## Figleaf

PeteW said:


> Not even a flake in Manchester. Thrillingly "partly cloudy, 3 degrees".


Actually that was a false alarm  There were about two snowflakes, both of which melted instantly.

Update: it has since snowed a bit more and the roofs of the houses opposite are covered. Whether there will be any left on the ground by morning I'm not sure, but I'm sure the children will let me know!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently listening to one of my favorite JRock singers and surfing the net.


----------



## OboeKnight

Well, what I _should_ be doing right now is sleeping, but I'm not tired so I'm just mindlessly looking on the internet.


----------



## SarahNorthman

this mans stuff is whats. up.......


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading, "All crumpled up".

*With a very seductive voice the woman asked her husband, "Have you ever seen twenty dollars all crumpled up?

"No," said her husband. She gave him a sexy little smile, unbuttoned the top 3 or 4 buttons of her blouse, slowly reached down into the cleavage created by a soft, silky push-up bra, and pulled out a crumpled twenty dollar bill.*

*He took the crumpled twenty dollar bill from her, and smiled approvingly.*

*She then asked him, "Have you ever seen fifty dollars all crumpled up?" "Uh... No, I haven't," he said, with an anxious tone in his voice. She gave him another sexy little smile, pulled up her skirt, and seductively reached into her tight, sheer panties... and pulled out a crumpled fifty dollar bill. *

*He took the crumpled fifty dollar bill, and started breathing a little quicker with anticipation.*

*"Now," she said, "have you ever seen $50,000 dollars all crumpled up?"*

*He said "No!, trying to hide his arousal. *

*She said, "Check the garage."*


----------



## GhenghisKhan

doing math problems


----------



## trazom

Multitasking:

browsing Tc, tinychatting, and over-studying for my midterm.


----------



## brotagonist

Filling in gaps in my collection, what else?  While I don't want them all filled in too soon or even ever, the more I know, the smaller the gaps end up becoming


----------



## Tristan

Trying to find recordings of obscure classical music. As usual, proving to be difficult. I need those Spohr symphonies...


----------



## Vaneyes

Certainly not wishing ill on the perpetrator of those Shocking French Video ads.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Trying to find recordings of obscure classical music. As usual, proving to be difficult. I need those Spohr symphonies...


*Severac* w. Ciccolini (EMI). Maybe less obscure, *Rameau* w. Marcelle Meyer.:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Wondering when the media will realise that its winter and yes, we do get very cold at this time of year.
If they want to scare us they should think of something a bit more impressive than -11


----------



## Vaneyes

Listening to *Organising the Mind* (BBC), with four interesting guests. This may be helpful for those facing a "firehose of information" each day. :tiphat:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0505zw1


----------



## dkrisner

taking a break from practicing the cello to watch some tv and browse the forums.


----------



## dkrisner

taking a break from practicing the cello to watch some tv and browse the forums.


----------



## Vaneyes

You can say that again.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another big buck painting is sold to Qatar.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/gauguin...ion-1423182712?mod=WSJ_article_EditorsPicks_2


----------



## Vaneyes

mtmailey said:


> As for me soon i will start my college courses at home for music it should not be that hard since i been with music for 16 years.


Give us a follow-up, if you like.:tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

Listening to some cool jazz (Lee Morgan - The Sidewinder) on Spotify
Whilst surfing TC


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Another big buck painting is sold to Qatar.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/gauguin...ion-1423182712?mod=WSJ_article_EditorsPicks_2


Qatar has become the cultural corner of the world

in its museums, the crème de la crème of art will be collected

the scent of money is quite strong


----------



## Piwikiwi

clara s said:


> Qatar has become the cultural corner of the world
> 
> in its museums, the crème de la crème of art will be collected
> 
> the scent of money is quite strong


Just ask ISIS how useful Qatari money is...


----------



## ptr

Pondering how to tackle the 2500 new post that has appeared since I was without internet connection this weekend... 

..don't You guy's have any real life outside this board? :kiss:

/ptr


----------



## Figleaf

ptr said:


> Pondering how to tackle the 2500 new post that has appeared since I was without internet connection this weekend...
> 
> ..don't You guy's have any real life outside this board? :kiss:
> 
> /ptr


Nope...........


----------



## clara s

Piwikiwi said:


> Just ask ISIS how useful Qatari money is...


no political discussions from me here 

I will just stick to Gauguin


----------



## Dim7

Watching you - yes, YOU!


----------



## clara s

I am listening to 4' 33" now

I can not hear what you are saying


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Las Vegas implosions. Not a bad idea for some, 'cept new brands keep replacing the old.

http://www.lasvegassun.com/history/implosions/


----------



## Ingélou

Feeling festive. All last week Taggart suffered from a vile stomach bug possibly picked up from his night in hospital after his endoscopy, or from church the day after. But he was down for a colonoscopy this week. We kept phoning and being told not to cancel, but after chasing up hospital staff today we finally got an answer - that it would be best if Taggart took a couple of weeks to recuperate.

What a reprieve! Thanks especially to the nice male charge nurse in the endoscopy suite who always takes the trouble to ring back. :cheers:

No purging tomorrow, and eat what you feel like - isn't life *good*! :lol:


----------



## PeteW

E


Ingélou said:


> Feeling festive. All last week Taggart suffered from a vile stomach bug possibly picked up from his night in hospital after his endoscopy, or from church the day after. But he was down for a colonoscopy this week. We kept phoning and being told not to cancel, but after chasing up hospital staff today we finally got an answer - that it would be best if Taggart took a couple of weeks to recuperate.
> 
> What a reprieve! Thanks especially to the nice male charge nurse in the endoscopy suite who always takes the trouble to ring back. :cheers:
> 
> No purging tomorrow, and eat what you feel like - isn't life *good*! :lol:


Enjoy! You might as well both have a glass of your chosen beverage as well.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Reading of Las Vegas implosions. Not a bad idea for some, 'cept new brands keep replacing the old.
> 
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/history/implosions/


very interesting articles

Successful implosions require a very careful plan and expertise


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> Feeling festive. All last week Taggart suffered from a vile stomach bug possibly picked up from his night in hospital after his endoscopy, or from church the day after. But he was down for a colonoscopy this week. We kept phoning and being told not to cancel, but after chasing up hospital staff today we finally got an answer - that it would be best if Taggart took a couple of weeks to recuperate.
> 
> What a reprieve! Thanks especially to the nice male charge nurse in the endoscopy suite who always takes the trouble to ring back. :cheers:
> 
> No purging tomorrow, and eat what you feel like - isn't life *good*! :lol:


cheers Ingelou

small pleasures of life are the best

and you and Taggart deserve it


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Feeling festive. All last week Taggart suffered from a vile stomach bug possibly picked up from his night in hospital after his endoscopy, or from church the day after. But he was down for a colonoscopy this week. We kept phoning and being told not to cancel, but after chasing up hospital staff today we finally got an answer - that it would be best if Taggart took a couple of weeks to recuperate.
> 
> What a reprieve! Thanks especially to the nice male charge nurse in the endoscopy suite who always takes the trouble to ring back. :cheers:
> 
> No purging tomorrow, and eat what you feel like - isn't life *good*! :lol:


Very definitely.







Nice not to be on water and laxatives and then have an oscopy at the (wrong) end of it.  That joy has been postponed until I'm better!



PeteW said:


> Enjoy! You might as well both have a glass of your chosen beverage as well.


Thanks. Unfortunately, until I'm fuly scoped out, that will have to be tea! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Well dunk plenty of good biscuits in it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Re colonscopy, anyone used a PillCam?

Related:

http://pillcamcolon.com/about/what-is-it


----------



## Weston

Having withdrawal from the Current Listening thread.

I decided I was spending too much time there and too many dollars from seeing all the things I think I want. I had felt compelled to read every post and like the posts that include pieces I also like, or the posts that introduce me to something I might be interested in -- which are most of them.

But now I'm really missing it. 

Maybe if I _don't_ try to keep up with it, reading every post since my last visit?


----------



## dusieqq

listening to music playing games and chatting on teamspeak, that pretty much sums up my weekend


----------



## Bridgetower

Listening to Beethoven's 9th. And typing on a computer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading Vegas road rage.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/17/us/las-vegas-road-rage-killing/index.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

making blueberry pancakes before my loooong walk to school. I'm looking forward to the walk.


----------



## cwarchc

Configuring Skype on my Linux laptop, so I can see my boy on the other side of the world


----------



## Kopachris

I have tonight off, and I went to bed early so I could be awake just as the stars started to come out. Telescope is at the ready, and the weather is clear.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today at 1:30 PM EST I'll try to broadcast my performance in a Bach cantata on tinychat in the talk classical room. BWV 78, features prominent flute part. Audio only. See the tinychat website and search, or go to the tinychat thread to find link. The room is called "talkclassical".


----------



## PeteW

Kopachris said:


> I have tonight off, and I went to bed early so I could be awake just as the stars started to come out. Telescope is at the ready, and the weather is clear.


Anything to report?


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm having a well-earned cup of tea after going for a walk. I say well-earned because even though I only ventured about half a mile away from where I live I still managed to temporarily lose my way by going in completely the wrong direction thus doubling the legwork to get back home.


----------



## PeteW

elgars ghost said:


> I'm having a well-earned cup of tea after going for a walk. I say well-earned because even though I only ventured about half a mile away from where I live I still managed to temporarily lose my way by going in completely the wrong direction thus doubling the legwork to get back home.


We've all done it (well I have)! Was most annoyed with myself - actually managed to get disorientated on my own local streets (in my defence, sort of, it was dark and late). 
I think the tea is well-earned.


----------



## pierrot

Scanning, formating and converting a 1500 page book into digital format.


----------



## elgar's ghost

PeteW said:


> We've all done it (well I have)! Was most annoyed with myself - actually managed to get disorientated on my own local streets (in my defence, sort of, it was dark and late).
> I think the tea is well-earned.


Thanks, Pete. Yep - this was an urban stroll as well. I don't know what was more embarrassing: the fact that I have lived in this area for nigh-on my entire life or that where I got lost was only a street away from where my ex-girlfriend lived.


----------



## Kopachris

PeteW said:


> Anything to report?


Cross-posted from http://www.talkclassical.com/15023-keep-looking-up-17.html



Kopachris said:


> Lovely conjunction of Mars and Venus right now, and the Moon will get _very_ close to both in the next couple days.
> 
> I have tonight off, and the weather's clear, so I'm finally getting some quality time with my new telescope. So far tonight, through the telescope I've seen:
> 
> * Mars
> * Venus
> * Jupiter + all four Galilean moons (and a hint of the cloud bands, but the eyepiece isn't great for it)
> * Andromeda Galaxy, M31
> * Orion Nebula, M42
> * Pleiades, M45
> * Sirius (man, that is a brilliant star)
> * Double Cluster, Caldwell 14
> * Also scanned the rest of the Perseus/Cassiopeia region - very beautiful in its own right
> 
> Update: Just went back out for a few minutes (my hands froze pretty quickly) and can add these items to the list:
> 
> * Saturn + rings
> * Antares (boring)
> * Globular cluster M80 - which I wasn't even looking for!
> * Arcturus (another brilliant star)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Can you see Saturn with the naked eye right now?


----------



## Kopachris

Yes, just north of Antares. It's visible early morning, from about 3am local time.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Can you see Saturn with the naked eye right now?


As a boy, I was fortunate to view Saturn via observatory telescope. One time, for maybe ten seconds. Most memorable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Learnin' that a "good ol' girl" has qualified for this Sunday's Daytona 500.

http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/cup/story/_/id/12350312/budweiser-duels-set-daytona-500-field


----------



## cwarchc

Just been checking my son's pictures from his trip to the Blue Mountains in NSW


----------



## OboeKnight

I'm avoiding writing an essay for my English class...well, avoiding finishing it. It's nearly done but I am at the point where I don't know what else to write and I need another page. Classes were cancelled because of frigid temperatures so at least I have plenty of time to work on it.


----------



## Vaneyes

OboeKnight said:


> I'm avoiding writing an essay for my English class...well, avoiding finishing it. It's nearly done but I am at the point where I don't know what else to write and *I need another page*. Classes were cancelled because of frigid temperatures so at least I have plenty of time to work on it.


A fitting stream of consciousness might work, and it would get you off a run-on sentence hook.


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Just been checking my son's pictures from his trip to the Blue Mountains in NSW


Is that an aboriginal standing behind him?


----------



## PeteW

Rain, hail and now snow here all in the last hour - what's going on?


----------



## spokanedaniel

As I sit here at the computer posting on TC, the computer is ripping the CD set of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy to the hard drive in the background. From there it will go onto my iPod, which is how I will listen to it.

Before it was a movie or a TV show or even a book, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy was a radio drama on the BBC. I listened to it back then on CBW from Winnipeg, the CBC radio station there. I lived in rural North Dakota at the time and could just barely pick up CBW AM. It was wonderful. Later, the book came out and I loved it also, as well as the sequels. I was much less happy with the movie and the TV series. But I always wanted to get a copy of the original BBC radio version which, IMO, was the best of all.

I finally found it, ordered it, and today, a week later, it arrived. It's something like a dozen CDs, so this is going to take a while. I'd have preferred to just buy it digitally from iTunes, but I could not find it there. This CD set may be the only way it's available. I'm really happy to have found it since it's one of the all-time greatest radio shows.


----------



## pierrot

Eating the sweetest sweet potatoes of all time.


----------



## Figleaf

pierrot said:


> Scanning, formating and converting a 1500 page book into digital format.


How do you do that, in layman's terms? I tried to scan and email a 12 page magazine article in the library today, but when I checked my sent emails and my memory stick, the article (saved as a number of jpg files) could not be viewed. I don't know if the memory stick is faulty (older documents on it are still viewable though) or if I did something wrong. I was kind of distracted by a mentally ill guy sitting right behind me who was belching repeatedly and deliberately. I guess I need to get my own scanner and figure out how to use it.


----------



## pierrot

This was the first time I did it so I'm kind of a layman as well. I use the software Abbyy Reader to do the scanning and recognizing of the text and then exported to MS word for editing.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just got back to my room after a good practice session. Ravel's Tambeau de Couperin excerpts, Mozart concerto, Vivaldi Concerto in D min, and etudes. I'm going to sleep well tonight.


----------



## trazom

Right now it's actually raining, and quite heavily, which hasn't happened in months...so I'm staying up listening to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of another dying mall.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/25/news/companies/oldest-mall-closes/index.html


----------



## spokanedaniel

I've never been a fan of malls. They do solve the downtown parking dilemma but there's something creepy in their celebration of meaningless consumerism. There's a mall 3 or 4 miles from me, and aside from the calendar store that I visit once a year, and the athletic shoe store that I visit once every year or two for my jogging shoes, there's nothing in that entire mall that I'd ever want to buy, other than the Sears store when an appliance needs replacing, maybe twice in a decade.

Malls helped promote the death of downtown shopping districts, and now the internet is helping promote the death of malls. Onward and downward.


----------



## pierrot

spokanedaniel said:


> I've never been a fan of malls. They do solve the downtown parking dilemma but there's something creepy in their celebration of meaningless consumerism. There's a mall 3 or 4 miles from me, and aside from the calendar store that I visit once a year, and the athletic shoe store that I visit once every year or two for my jogging shoes, there's nothing in that entire mall that I'd ever want to buy, other than the Sears store when an appliance needs replacing, maybe twice in a decade.
> 
> Malls helped promote the death of downtown shopping districts, and now the internet is helping promote the death of malls. Onward and downward.


It's like civilization is a shark that always has to keep moving, or die.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

spokanedaniel said:


> As I sit here at the computer posting on TC, the computer is ripping the CD set of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy to the hard drive in the background. From there it will go onto my iPod, which is how I will listen to it.
> 
> Before it was a movie or a TV show or even a book, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy was a radio drama on the BBC. I listened to it back then on CBW from Winnipeg, the CBC radio station there. I lived in rural North Dakota at the time and could just barely pick up CBW AM. It was wonderful. Later, the book came out and I loved it also, as well as the sequels. I was much less happy with the movie and the TV series. But I always wanted to get a copy of the original BBC radio version which, IMO, was the best of all.
> 
> I finally found it, ordered it, and today, a week later, it arrived. It's something like a dozen CDs, so this is going to take a while. I'd have preferred to just buy it digitally from iTunes, but I could not find it there. This CD set may be the only way it's available. I'm really happy to have found it since it's one of the all-time greatest radio shows.


I listened to the original BBC radio broadcasts in 1978 under the bedclothes on a transistor radio I'd built (I was 14 years old at the time)

I still have the recordings I made (on TDK C-60 cassettes) of the series repeats the BBC broadcast in 1980, I think.

My son enjoyed them at a similar age

Happy memories!


----------



## PeteW

TurnaboutVox said:


> I listened to the original BBC radio broadcasts in 1978 under the bedclothes on a transistor radio I'd built (I was 13 years old at the time)
> 
> I still have the recordings I made (on TDK C-60 cassettes) of the series repeats the BBC broadcast in 1980, I think.
> 
> My son enjoyed them at a similar age
> 
> Happy memories!


Ditto! (Except I didn't build my own radio!). I've got the whole lot on cassette somewhere in my parents' house in Glasgow. The 2nd series esp obsessed me. I was 16 or 17 at the time. 
Yes, very happy memories.


----------



## Badinerie

Great show. Listened too it on my then brand new music centre. A happy memory from the first year in my flat after I left home. The original radio series was the best.


----------



## alfabeta1

Waiting for some friends who will join us for lunch at home. Today my husband is the chef and has cooked Indian specialities.
Relax....


And this is my first post!!!!!!!!
Pardon my English


----------



## Taggart

Welcome to the site alfabeta1. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## ptr

Sitting in the sunshine outside the house with my mum, drinking 20 year old dandelion wine and eating cheese-doodles, spring is is dipping its feet around here!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

In today's paper - this year we've had the most sunshine in Winter for 90 years.


----------



## spokanedaniel

So that means, what? You got three days of sunshine this winter?


----------



## Vaneyes

spokanedaniel said:


> I've never been a fan of malls. They do solve the downtown parking dilemma but there's something creepy in their celebration of meaningless consumerism. There's a mall 3 or 4 miles from me, and aside from the calendar store that I visit once a year, and the athletic shoe store that I visit once every year or two for my jogging shoes, there's nothing in that entire mall that I'd ever want to buy, other than the Sears store when an appliance needs replacing, maybe twice in a decade.
> 
> Malls helped promote the death of downtown shopping districts, and now the internet is helping promote the death of malls. Onward and downward.


Parking meters helped promote the death of downtown shopping, too.

No, no, internet is simply reporting and tabulating.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Going through my 'the threads below have not been updated since your last visit but still contain unread posts' pages - bloody long work it is, too.


----------



## Taggart

elgars ghost said:


> Going through my 'the threads below have not been updated since your last visit but still contain unread posts' pages - bloody long work it is, too.


Great fun though.


----------



## Taggart

spokanedaniel said:


> So that means, what? You got three days of sunshine this winter?


Nah 3 hours!


----------



## Albert7

I am getting ready for our Salt Lake classical music society later on this afternoon and pulling an all nighter I think.


----------



## Taggart

albertfallickwang said:


> I am getting ready for our Salt Lake classical music society later on this afternoon and pulling an all nighter I think.










It might be better to get *some *sleep don't you think?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Taggart said:


> Great fun though.


Mostly. :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am going to unhook the generator and all the wires I strung into the house. I just got the furnace, fridge, router, and wi-fi hooked up and bing, the power is back on. This happens to me a lot. Frustrating, but on the other hand, I am glad the power is back on and the generator needed a workout anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that Dodge says some of its dealers are dodgy. 

http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/03/autos/dodge-dealers/index.html


----------



## Jeff W

Writing out the checks to pay the bills...


----------



## GreenMamba

Jeff W said:


> Writing out the checks to pay the bills...


Actual paper checks?


----------



## Jeff W

GreenMamba said:


> Actual paper checks?


Yeah. I don't like putting too much personal information through the computer. Too many places have had security breaches for me to trust them.


----------



## Albert7

Trying to figure out why the external speaker on my iPhone 3G doesn't work.


----------



## Jos

Making croquettes. Made the fond/bouillon yesterday from bones , this "velouté" goes in the fridge for 2 hours and I'm ready to roll


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> I am going to unhook the generator and all the wires I strung into the house. I just got the furnace, fridge, router, and wi-fi hooked up and bing, the power is back on. This happens to me a lot. Frustrating, but on the other hand, I am glad the power is back on and the generator needed a workout anyway.


That was Sunday. Repeat this morning. Power went out at 7 am. Called it in. Got estimate by 9 am. They said expected time to get power up would be between 1130 pm and 130 the next morning, so I hooked everything up and 20 minutes later the power is back on.

Sunday's outage was caused by a problem in a neighboring community that chain reacted into several other areas. Today's was similar but a different neighboring community. Message we got about when the power came back on: "The problem originated in a Dearborn Heights sub-station beginning with a pull pop fire. In order to make repairs, DTE had to take down [an] entire grid ... There are currently 10,000 people without power and restoration time is estimated at 2+ hours.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Jeff W said:


> Writing out the checks to pay the bills...


I haven't written checks for bills in years. My utility bills (water, power, gas, phone) as well as health insurance all get paid automatically without my having to do anything. This is especially useful when I'm traveling. I don't have to worry about missing a due date because I was out of town. Doctor bills are irregular, so I go on line to pay those. I even pay my taxes (income and property) on line. Most charitable donations I do on line as well. For work around the house (handyman, occasional heavy house cleaning) I usually pay cash.



Jeff W said:


> Yeah. I don't like putting too much personal information through the computer. Too many places have had security breaches for me to trust them.


I'm not willing to live my life in fear. I take all reasonable precautions, and the bank accepts all responsibility for unauthorized charges if reported promptly, which just means checking my statement for anything I didn't do.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that the she-devil killer *Jodi Arias* penalty phase jury is still deliberating. If the impasse results in a hung jury, the killer will escape death. The judge will then decide whether the killer gets life without parole or life with possibility of parole after 25 years.

http://www.hlntv.com/article/2015/03/04/jodi-arias-what-happens-jury-deadlocks-second-time


----------



## Albert7

It is sunny outside now and the snow is melting.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Preparing a 10 minute presentation on Infection Prevention and Control for a job interview next Tuesday.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Amazing how much other stuff you can find to do when you should be working on a presentation!!!


----------



## Kivimees

Reviewing manuscripts works the same way.


----------



## PeteW

MagneticGhost said:


> Amazing how much other stuff you can find to do when you should be working on a presentation!!!


Indeed, I know the feeling. I have to get mine done this weekend. 
I hope yours goes well.


----------



## MagneticGhost

PeteW said:


> Indeed, I know the feeling. I have to get mine done this weekend.
> I hope yours goes well.


Thank you :tiphat: Your's too

I've pretty much given up for today. Nothing was coming. Need that little bit of adrenaline, when you know you're running out of time, to kick in. Tomorrow will be the day (or maybe Sunday)


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading the penalty phase trial result for she-devil killer Jodi Arias. One mis-guided juror saved the killer's life. 30 stabbings, a slit throat, and a gunshot to the forehead wasn't enough to sway that juror.

Next month, the trial judge will decide whether the life sentence will include the possibility for parole after 25 years served.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-saved-Jodi-Arias-death-penalty-biased.html


----------



## Il_Penseroso

15:55 here... Watching Fred Astaire Ginger Rogers dancing on Youtube channels, checking posts here in between!


----------



## hpowders

Attempting to get the cap off a jar of Manischewitz Gefilte Fish.


----------



## Jos

MagneticGhost said:


> Amazing how much other stuff you can find to do when you should be working on a presentation!!!


I've noticed that with my teenage kids.......:lol:


----------



## Guest

The rain has finally stopped so going to get togged up for a run.


----------



## Ingélou

I'm wasting time reading & posting on TC when I know I should be doing my piano practice. To think I once was so keen - the scales have fallen from my eyes, but not, alas, onto the keyboard.


----------



## Guest

Back from my run, having made an ASE (Attire Selection Error). Went out without gloves on and my hands nearly fell off with being so cold.

I need to man up.


----------



## Albert7

One cup of mixed drink made me sick last night. I think that I should just stick to wine or beer. Plain alcohol works best.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> One cup of mixed drink made me sick last night. I think that I should just stick to wine or beer. Plain alcohol works best.


To clarify... Red Bull is a terrible tasting drink... I am unsure what the chemical components are but it does not mix with the following foods.

1) salsa
2) nacho chips
and
3) five USD pizza that tastes like cardboard.


----------



## pianississimo

Having a vodka and diet coke prior to catching my train home from Liverpool. Four great concerts this week which all got a huge and deserved cheer from the audiences in Liverpool, Manchester and Leeds after each half of the concert. Tchaikovsky's very strange but brilliant 2nd piano concerto featured in 3 of them. The RLPO obviously enjoyed playing it and his glorious 4th symphony.

This is the most baroque pub I've ever seen 








Next big trip is in 2 weeks. The Philharmonia conducted by V Ashkenazy, and Vadim Repin playing Sibelius.


----------



## cwarchc

Just checked on Google maps, to see where the town my eldest is at the moment
It's called Coffs harbour, and is about halfway between Sydney and Brisbane


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> I'm wasting time reading & posting on TC when I know I should be doing my piano practice. To think I once was so keen - the scales have fallen from my eyes, but not, alas, onto the keyboard.


Always a pleasure to read your posts, so don't worry on that count. 
Are scales strictly speaking necessary though? Is it a technique-improver? I would find it too stressful to submit myself for exams. I play and practice for (my own) enjoyment - my long-suffering family of course take a different view!


----------



## Albert7

my dad picked a six pack of Blue Moon beer... that will correct the erroneous alcoholic mixed drink from last night hopefully.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a Daily Mail piece for the book, "Out Of The Box". A harrowing tale, beginning in 1964.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eroin-lives-quiet-life-Adelaide-two-dogs.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about *Dystonia*. I'd never heard of this neurological injury that can appear out of nowhere, without any explanation, resulting in years of rehabilitation. Fortunately, the subject of this story has found hope.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...ng-muscle-spasms-i-have-hope/article23342494/


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Reading about *Dystonia*. I'd never heard of this neurological injury that can appear out of nowhere, without any explanation, resulting in years of rehabilitation. Fortunately, the subject of this story has found hope.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...ng-muscle-spasms-i-have-hope/article23342494/


Dystonia? I though that's where the Three Stooges were all doctors.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Dystonia? I though that's where the *Three Stooges were all doctors*.


Not as farfetched as some might think.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Not as farfetched as some might think.


Yes. I remember watching that episode after school.

"Calling Dr. Howard! Dr. Fine! Dr. Howard!"

Glorious!


----------



## Albert7

I am waiting for my dad to cook up some spaghetti for dinner tonight. And getting a chance to relax with some deep conversations about tea with a Turkish friend.

Third longest Feldman piece being heard here too. Probably scared off people tonight but no worries as the guy is digging it too.

Then probably will work on planning out my daughter's birthday present later on tonight. My dad may catch up on season 4 of Homeland too.


----------



## trazom

I finished my application to this research internship/conference at NYU which was a pretty lengthy process: Questionnaire, transcript, letter of recommendation, personal statement with essay questions, and a CV. Finally finished and submitted the thing and crossing my fingers that I get accepted; but honestly, I'm just relieved to have finished all of it. I'm not arrogant enough to assume I'll get in, since it is competitive (and because I didn't get into the last internship I applied for over here which only accepted 3 people), but I'm pretty confident that I make a strong, competitive applicant, and I'm happy with the essays I submitted.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of a televangelist begging for a Gulfstream G650. :lol:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/13/living/creflo-dollar-jet-feat/index.html


----------



## Albert7

Nap time was the best idea ever this evening. Now I have lots more energy for tonight.


----------



## Posie

Albert7 said:


> To clarify... Red Bull is a terrible tasting drink... I am unsure what the chemical components are but it does not mix with the following foods.
> 
> 1) salsa
> 2) nacho chips
> and
> 3) five USD pizza that tastes like cardboard.


Does Red Bull mix with anything?

I wish it had given me wings to fly to the kitchen sink. Bleh!


----------



## Albert7

Two weeks and haven't seen my daughter in awhile. Poor Izzy. Trying to figure when my wife will let me see her.


----------



## Vaneyes

Imbibing Argentina Malbec and watching women's curling.


----------



## science

I'm posting drunk on talkclassical. I haven't done this in a long time. Keep in mind, kiddos, that in this respect I am not, repeat NOT, a role model. I'm the kind of poster that when you and your family pass me in a thread, and you see me stumbling around talking to myself, your parents make disgusted faces and say something like, "Let's go, children, you know we don't want to be late for your appointment" in order to try to hurry past without offending the dangerous weird drunken guy. 

But don't blame me. This is the doings of the grapes and yeasts of the Andes, the soil and the sunshine, mother nature and God our Father in heaven above. Amen. 

Also, I'm listening to Schubert drunk. Schubert is winning.


----------



## ptr

science said:


> Also, I'm listening to Schubert drunk. Schubert is winning.


If You're still able to spell Schubart correctly then you're not drunk enough! 

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> If You're still able to spell Schubart correctly then you're not drunk enough!
> 
> /ptr


That post already has two likes.

Enablers, all of you.


----------



## science

Also, there is a Schobert. I've heard like 15 minutes of his music. He was, as of the most recent tally, the single least popular composer on talkclassical.


----------



## Blancrocher

Looking at the Terms of Service at other forums. It's ben mildly amusing to see some of the specific behaviors that they consider to be trolling--such as, on a certain boat forum, mentioning sharkhunters.com.


----------



## Jos

Having lunch with my wife; black pudding with apple for the last time. It's more of a winterthing and spring has definitely arrived here ! No alcoholic accompaniment because we need to get some work done this afternoon...

Meanwhile browsing the sharkhunter.com website. German subs make for excellent reading during lunch although my wife has other ideas about that. Even having Ronald Reagan as a patron didn't impress her.....


----------



## Vaneyes

Patsy theories abound...such as in the assassinations of Lincoln (1865), JFK (1963), MLK (1968), and RFK (1968).

Current foci include the FBI and RCMP, as they navigate through the world of terrorism (imagined or otherwise) in their respective countries.

However, there are not so subtle differences for each of these compartments. The first, supposedly involving large powerful (albeit unproven) dark forces pulling puppet strings. While the current group represent sting operations, seemingly endorsed by the laws of US and Canada.

Who'll get stung? Taxpayers for sure. Courts, maybe Supreme, will decide the rest.

http://www.straight.com/blogra/4117...aises-questions-about-rcmps-role-plot-bomb-bc

https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/16/howthefbicreatedaterrorist/


----------



## Weston

Enjoy an elegant ecstatic Equinox, everyone!


----------



## cwarchc

Just been catching up with my son's
The youngest is studying in Edinburgh
The eldest is travelling in Oz, enjoying himself too much


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My son invited me to review the paper he'd written for his physics course from a 'general scientific and stylistic point of view' which is as well since I don't understand the maths at all. I felt...'trusted' to give constructive feedback, which is nice.

My daughter called for some help in booking cheap train tickets from London so she can come and join us at Easter in her grandmother's cottage in the lovely Cheviot hills right on the border between England and Scotland, where we used to spend family Easter holidays when the kids were young and we needed somewhere not too far from our home.

And I am contemplating the transition which is slowly happening so that Mrs. Vox and I move towards retirement and older age, and our children begin to establish their adult lives. And our parents get truly old.


----------



## Celloman

*Big surprise* - I am listening to _Tristan und Isolde_. That never happens.


----------



## Guest

Having a listening marathon while my partner engages in an industrial level of cake baking. I'm required to apply quality control; it's a tough job but somebody's got to do it.

Next up, coffee, walnut and toffee cake.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Doing what I do regularly while at work and mention it on TC every once in a while: watching one of my trucks on its way. Right now it is passing through Nürnberg of the merry mastersingers, where some two months ago I lived in a huge 7-story hotel that used to be part of the imperial fortress, and going north towards Bayreuth. And as usual, some part of my mind is out there on the road with him


----------



## Vaneyes

*Germanwings pilot was locked out of cockpit*, so says NYT.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/w...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> *Germanwings pilot was locked out of cockpit*, so says NYT.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/w...lumn-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


Weird. So what was the other pilot doing in the cockpit at the time? Will we ever know?


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> Weird. So what was the other pilot doing in the cockpit at the time? Will we ever know?


A consistant descending flightpath suggests the pilot in the cockpit wasn't incapacitated because of a heart attack or other health issue. IOW the plane seemed to be intentionally flown to impact. Developing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mickey D's okay meals, nutritionists say. 

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/24/health/mcdonalds-nutritionists/index.html


----------



## SiegendesLicht

GreenMamba said:


> Weird. So what was the other pilot doing in the cockpit at the time? Will we ever know?


Have the names of the pilots been released?


----------



## Jeff W

Looking for the wireless mouse for my laptop. Using the touchpad thingy is driving me nuts!

EDIT: Found it! Why it was away from the laptop is beyond me. At least it turned up.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Hating microeconomics


----------



## Taggart

Piwikiwi said:


> Hating microeconomics


Not for nothing did John Stuart Mill describe it as the dismal science.


----------



## GreenMamba

GreenMamba said:


> Weird. So what was the other pilot doing in the cockpit at the time? Will we ever know?





SiegendesLicht said:


> Have the names of the pilots been released?


Yes, they have now. 
http://www.wsj.com/articles/germanwings-co-pilot-named-as-andreas-lubitz-1427370009


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Dreaming of the weekend when I am going to get on my bike and head out into the woods for the first time this season.Yeay!

And meanwhile struggling with two guys at a forwarding company who cannot get their paperwork for 40 euros' worth of stuff correct. One's first name is Siegfried, the other's last name is Wagner


----------



## PeteW

Currently at Trafford Youth Orchestra Concert watching my children perform (trombone, percussion) also including the Trafford Jazz Collective. 

Proud Dad.


----------



## Guest

Dvorak Piano Quintet in A Op81 Vs. A 15% red wine. 15%!!!!!!!!!

Maybe I shouldn't post any more tonight......


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Sarah Brady :angel:*, a tireless fighter for stricter gun control laws. May others continue this much-needed work.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/03/politics/sarah-brady-death/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

10 fastest cars under $30K (USA). Some of which I would not want to be going 140 mph in. 

http://rmautobuzz.com/10-fastest-ca...=Outbrain - CPC - 10 Fastest Cars Under 30000


----------



## Vaneyes

America's not ready. 'Neighbors with Benefits' canceled by A&E. Whatever happened to the classical music programs on that network? 

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/05/neighbors-with-benefits-canceled


----------



## Piwikiwi

Studying for my economics, Dutch, German and geography/geology exams; playing Händel; listening to Szymanowski and reading _Infinite Jest_. I will be doing this for the next 6 weeks


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou

Trying to access the forum through my blog and the side pages - the front page is inaccessible, & you get the message 'database error'. I've been reading the Opera discussion threads. They are absolutely fascinating, precisely because I know nothing. I can enjoy the cut and thrust of argument, detailed analysis contradicting detailed analysis, TC personality wrongfooting TC personality, and all the argy-bargy in its *pure state*.

Someone ought to make an Opera out of the Opera Forum.


----------



## Vaneyes

Life without parole for killer Jodi Arias. Over, done, good.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/jodi-arias-sentenced-to-life-in-prison-without-parole/

http://www.azcentral.com/story/news...tence-today-murder-travis-alexander/25608085/


----------



## Schubussy

Piwikiwi said:


> Studying for my economics, Dutch, German and geography/geology exams; playing Händel; listening to Szymanowski and reading _Infinite Jest_. I will be doing this for the next 6 weeks


I feel like a philistine just writing this but I couldn't get into _Infinite Jest_ at all. Got to around 100 pages but to be honest I found it pretty tedious to that point and a lot of effort to read and gave up. I want to like it but it's not easy. I may give it another try one day though.


----------



## Kopachris

Not engraving music.


----------



## GreenMamba

Schubussy said:


> I feel like a philistine just writing this but I couldn't get into _Infinite Jest_ at all. Got to around 100 pages but to be honest I found it pretty tedious to that point and a lot of effort to read and gave up. I want to like it but it's not easy. I may give it another try one day though.


I loved the book, and when I was finished, I went to the beginning and starting again (mirroring the plot of the book!).

But I also read it during my Big, Tough Novel stage of life, when I also read bigguns by Pynchon, Barth, Gaddis and others. I'm starting to suspect that was actually a narrow window in my life. I don't know if I could pull that off any more.


----------



## Schubussy

I'm pretty sure I'm about as close to being objectively wrong as you can be with something as subjective as personal taste 

I'll give it another try at some point, hopefully get into it more it if I get further.


----------



## Ukko

I don't recall doing anything of significance - to anybody - just right, for a long time. it's a matter of getting them done at all.


----------



## Vaneyes

Guilty! And another "life without parole", this time for waste-of-space footballer Hernandez.

http://img2.tvtome.com/i/u/273cb14f316c42e5c25547a3dabf7399.jpg


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Guilty! And another "life without parole", this time for waste-of-space footballer Hernandez.
> 
> http://img2.tvtome.com/i/u/273cb14f316c42e5c25547a3dabf7399.jpg


Well for his $40,000,000, he should be able to requisition the complete works of Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, D. Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Brahms and Sibelius, all on premium labels; no Naxos for him!

Plenty of time to get acquainted with all that great music.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Well for his $40,000,000, he should be able to requisition the complete works of Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, D. Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Brahms and Sibelius, all on premium labels; no Naxos for him!
> 
> Plenty of time to get acquainted with all that great music.


Yes indeed, as well as becoming a scholar of theology and jurisprudence.

No family time aka conjugal visits for Hernandez, though.

"Currently, only six U.S. states allow prison conjugal visits within their prison systems: California, Connecticut, Mississippi, New Mexico, New York and Washington." -- YoExpert


----------



## hpowders

How can anyone throw away such a terrific career like that?


----------



## GreenMamba

hpowders said:


> How can anyone throw away such a terrific career like that?


Someone spilled a drink on him in a bar.

There's a story about Hernandez in college where he violently slapped around a restaurant manager who wanted him to play his check. The Florida coaches put pressure on and possibly paid the guy not to press charges. What do you think Hernandez learned from that?


----------



## Kopachris

I'm building some LEGO sets I bought yesterday. You're never too old for LEGO.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> How can anyone throw away such a terrific career like that?


Evolution called a Crossing Route, and got a Corner Route instead?


----------



## hpowders

GreenMamba said:


> Someone spilled a drink on him in a bar.
> 
> There's a story about Hernandez in college where he violently slapped around a restaurant manager who wanted him to play his check. The Florida coaches put pressure on and possibly paid the guy not to press charges. What do you think Hernandez learned from that?


Someone spills a drink on me, I simply refuse to share my Hilary Hahn recordings with them.


----------



## hpowders

GreenMamba said:


> Someone spilled a drink on him in a bar.
> 
> There's a story about Hernandez in college where he violently slapped around a restaurant manager who wanted him to play his check. The Florida coaches put pressure on and possibly paid the guy not to press charges. What do you think Hernandez learned from that?


If the authorities looked more closely at NFL players, there wouldn't be enough of them left to carry on an NFL season.


----------



## Ukko

I'm thinking that the majority of new NFL players have just experienced a jump from not much money to a lot of it. Combined with zero experience with personal responsibility during college. Combined with a macho atmosphere in the locker room. It must be very easy to get lost.


----------



## GreenMamba

Ukko said:


> I'm thinking that the majority of new NFL players have just experienced a jump from not much money to a lot of it. Combined with zero experience with personal responsibility during college. Combined with a macho atmosphere in the locker room. It must be very easy to get lost.


According to Wikipedia:



> Hernandez's father-who was known as "The King" in the city of Bristol-along with his uncle (and father's twin brother), David, were local sports stars in their youth but also reportedly got into street fights and were involved in various crimes including assault and petty larceny. The pair would eventually straighten their lives when they became fathers


But the father died when Aaron was 16, which probably didn't help the straightening out bit.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> Someone spills a drink on me, I simply refuse to share my Hilary Hahn recordings with them.


You may not want to share her recordings but what about Hilary Hahn herself eh?


----------



## brianshima

figuring out my next step in my professional career xD


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of paradentistry. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ny-woman-posed-as-dentist-even-did-root-canals-prosecutors-allege/


----------



## Art Rock

Enjoying to be back home after a four weeks evacuation due to a broken sewer pipe....


----------



## SarahNorthman

Trolling the talkclassical forums.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading that Pamela Anderson serviced Arizona inmates. 

https://www.yahoo.com/food/pamela-anderson-serves-vegetarian-food-to-arizona-116499960211.html


----------



## Jeff W

Watching the New York Islanders play the Washington Capitals.

Let's go Islanders!!


----------



## Albert7

chilling out on non-classical Friday and then will be sleeping later on.


----------



## SarahNorthman

The Tudors..... I'm obsessed.


----------



## SarahNorthman

everyone should start watching good mythical morning.


----------



## Albert7

Survived four plates of Indian food buffet at Saffron Valley this afternoon. My stomach hurts.


----------



## Albert7

My lovely Izzy has pneumonia so I will be out with her this evening to spend time with her.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> My lovely Izzy has pneumonia so I will be out with her this evening to spend time with her.


My sick lil Izzy is over here now and we are watching Beethoven on our TV at my condo.


----------



## Albert7

Izzy is back home now with mommy. I hope to have her for more extended stays over at my place.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Resisting the temptation to type "typing this message".


----------



## Potiphera

Albert7 said:


> Izzy is back home now with mommy. I hope to have her for more extended stays over at my place.


I hope Izzy gets better soon.


----------



## Potiphera

I'm eating porridge at the moment.


----------



## Albert7

Potiphera said:


> I hope Izzy gets better soon.


Here is a final photo of poor Izzy napping in my bed before she had to leave my home. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Albert7 said:


> Here is a final photo of poor Izzy napping in my bed before she had to leave my home. Thanks for the well wishes.


Poor thing! I hope she feels much better soon!


----------



## GreenMamba

Watching the snow come down outside my window. Sheesh.


----------



## SarahNorthman

GreenMamba said:


> Watching the snow come down outside my window. Sheesh.


I want the snow! I hate heat!


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Watching the snow come down outside my window. Sheesh.


Is that unusual for this time of year? Here in UK it's warm and sunny...


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> Is that unusual for this time of year? Here in UK it's warm and sunny...


Yes, it's a bit late for snow even in Western New York. Googling, I see we get an average of 4 inches per year in April and 0.4 in May (!). But it was 70F last week. The snow isn't sticking.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Resisting the temptation to type "typing this message".


Not sufficiently, it seems.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I've developed an addiction to this Disney tsum tsum game.


----------



## SarahNorthman

On an unrelated note, I've decided to minor in Philosophy.


----------



## Guest

Would that be analytic, "Continental" or Eastern?


----------



## SarahNorthman

I currently have a face mask on and holy bat nipples it feels like I have shrink wrapped my face!


----------



## Vaneyes

Whatta prince! Each fighter pilot gets a Bentley.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-Yemen-air-strikes-claimed-1-000-lives.html


----------



## Sonata

Albert7 said:


> My lovely Izzy has pneumonia so I will be out with her this evening to spend time with her.


Pneumonia is awful, I hope she heals up soon!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Pneumonia is awful, I hope she heals up soon!


Hi Sonata. Howz Baby Girl doin'? A young lady now.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

SarahNorthman said:


> I currently have a face mask on and *holy bat nipples* it feels like I have shrink wrapped my face!


Don't know that one.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Rowing...... Watching rowing. I'm obsessed! I may have a problem people.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Don't know that one.


Well now you know.


----------



## Potiphera

I'm boiling a couple of eggs for my husbands tea. 
Next I should be doing some piano practice. I'm playing 'The Lincolnshire Poacher' No self discipline , that's the trouble!


----------



## Ingélou

Posting frenetically - only another 15 posts and I'll be today's Top Poster! -  OMG, what am I *doing*?


----------



## Taggart

Potiphera said:


> I'm boiling a couple of eggs for my husbands tea.
> Next I should be doing some piano practice. I'm playing 'The Lincolnshire Poacher' No self discipline , that's the trouble!


Which is it - boiling or poaching the eggs?


----------



## Potiphera

Taggart said:


> Which is it - boiling or poaching the eggs?


Boiled eggs. 
I just happen to be practicing 'The Lincolnshire Poacher'. No yoke or pun intended, It dawned on me after I posted though.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Would that be analytic, "Continental" or Eastern?


Am I to assume this is meant for me?


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> Posting frenetically - only another 15 posts and I'll be today's Top Poster! -  OMG, what am I *doing*?


This evening, after I'd enjoyed making a few more games posts, I thought I'd make an attempt on being 'Top Poster' just to see what it involved - I'm on 31 now, about 4 behind Marschallin Blair, but I'm clocking off now, utterly exhausted. 
It's *really hard work* trying to think of something to say - how do the prolific people do it?
Retiring now, she said with a piteous sigh... :lol:

PS - Woke up this morning, and I am Top Poster for today.
Hollow victory...


----------



## SarahNorthman

People I need advice!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wishing that there would be more posts in the Fidelio opera thread.


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> People I need advice!


Advice we have in plenty; wisdom less so.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> People I need advice!


What about? 
~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> PS - Woke up this morning, and I am Top Poster for today.
> Hollow victory...


Oh good, Marschallin Blair has woken up now. What a relief!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> Advice we have in plenty; wisdom less so.





Ingélou said:


> What about?
> ~~~~~~~


Alright the university threw me a curve ball. My major is English Lit and my minor is Philosophy. Well when I went on the English departments site to look into the departmental honors program I saw that they offer an Interdepartmental major in English-Philosophy concentration. I assume this is essentially somewhat of a double major I am not quite sure, though you are not required to have a minor with it. I know the final decision is ultimately up to me but I am curious to know if this may be a more preferable route than majoring and minoring. I know if I minored in Philosophy I would learn about things this particular degree doesn't touch on. I'm just at that indecisive point. Any advice or just your honest opinions would be helpful. 

http://english.unm.edu/undergraduate-study/

Its the last one on the list.


----------



## Art Rock

Cursing Windows.

I put a lot of files on a USB stick for a friend, and then wanted to delete the pdf file I had put on it before. It did not let me. Restarting did not help. In the end, I renamed it to a doc file, still could not delete, restarted and finally got rid of it. Apparently this is a known problem for Windows and pdf files.


----------



## Sonata

Rapid-fire posting here trying to enjoy TalkClassical for a few minutes.  I don't get on much these days


----------



## Ingélou

Nice to see you here, Sonata! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> Alright the university threw me a curve ball. My major is English Lit and my minor is Philosophy. Well when I went on the English departments site to look into the departmental honors program I saw that they offer an Interdepartmental major in English-Philosophy concentration. I assume this is essentially somewhat of a double major I am not quite sure, though you are not required to have a minor with it. I know the final decision is ultimately up to me but I am curious to know if this may be a more preferable route than majoring and minoring. I know if I minored in Philosophy I would learn about things this particular degree doesn't touch on. I'm just at that indecisive point. Any advice or just your honest opinions would be helpful.
> 
> http://english.unm.edu/undergraduate-study/
> 
> Its the last one on the list.


I haven't done enough digging to be completely sure, but ...

Look at the relative hours for English on the major \ minor path and you should see that you do more English there. Second, look at the level of the Philosophy courses on the double path and then look at the prerequisites. My guess is that you will need to do a lot of 100 and 200 level stuff in Philosophy to be able to take the 300 and 400 level courses required. You've already said you're thinking about a masters in English so you need to look at the courses there and their prerequisites. Can you cover enough of the prerequisites to go straight into a masters program if you do the double path?

Although the minor in Philosophy may cover topics not in the double option, I suspect these will be 200 level courses which are actually prerequisites for the 300 and 400 level courses. What it really boils down to is what are you most interested in and what do you really want to spend your time on? If you want to do mainly English with a little philosophy, then the single major is best. If you aim to go on in English then the single major is better because you'll cover more of the ground for further study. If you're really keen on both then the double may be best, but may mean that you have some catching up to do later on.

You probably need to discuss this with your tutors who will be well aware of the catalogue and the various prerequisites and can give you better advice based on their knowledge of your capabilities.


----------



## Guest

Brought one of our cats back from the vet after a big op. Waiting on the biopsy results but looks like he has cancer. So now he has to have extra extra EXTRA love.

I'm on cat-watch duty, to make sure he doesn't lick his metal stitches. Which is difficult, when it comes to cats...


----------



## Taggart

dogen said:


> Brought one of our cats back from the vet after a big op. Waiting on the biopsy results but looks like he has cancer. So now he has to have extra extra EXTRA love.
> 
> I'm on cat-watch duty, to make sure he doesn't lick his metal stitches. Which is difficult, when it comes to cats...


Sorry to hear that.

Even with a lampshade on (which they hate) cats will try and lick.


----------



## Guest

Thanks.

This one likes licking carpets, getting himself full of nasty fibres.


----------



## Tristan

I just learned how to properly pronounce "Concertgebouw". I've been saying it wrong in my head all this time -_-


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> I haven't done enough digging to be completely sure, but ...
> 
> Look at the relative hours for English on the major \ minor path and you should see that you do more English there. Second, look at the level of the Philosophy courses on the double path and then look at the prerequisites. My guess is that you will need to do a lot of 100 and 200 level stuff in Philosophy to be able to take the 300 and 400 level courses required. You've already said you're thinking about a masters in English so you need to look at the courses there and their prerequisites. Can you cover enough of the prerequisites to go straight into a masters program if you do the double path?
> 
> Although the minor in Philosophy may cover topics not in the double option, I suspect these will be 200 level courses which are actually prerequisites for the 300 and 400 level courses. What it really boils down to is what are you most interested in and what do you really want to spend your time on? If you want to do mainly English with a little philosophy, then the single major is best. If you aim to go on in English then the single major is better because you'll cover more of the ground for further study. If you're really keen on both then the double may be best, but may mean that you have some catching up to do later on.
> 
> You probably need to discuss this with your tutors who will be well aware of the catalogue and the various prerequisites and can give you better advice based on their knowledge of your capabilities.


Thank you for this! It definitely has given me a lot to think about! I am considering double majoring. And while I am at community college I can actually knock out a lot of 100 and 200 classes for both majors. It will be hard work but I know I can do it considering I am going for a departmental honors, possibly on both.


----------



## Vaneyes

I just noticed, Join Date: May-11-2010.


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah, I had the first cell phone convo with my wife and so happy about it. She didn't use the f word or s word in the conversation and didn't go off the rails.

I like peace and quiet and at this moment, not to be bugged by Homo sapiens at the moment. 

Tonight more meditation and chilling out.

next week I get to see my cute Izzy!

P.S. For the first time I had to use the ignore button for 2 people on TC. So sad but had to be done .


----------



## SimonNZ

Ah nah! Ah wath bideing mah tunn so hadd ah juth bid mah tunn ride orv!


----------



## Tristan

Not working on my term paper, that's for sure 

I'm almost done--writing about English as the lingua franca of the world (I'm saying it's a good thing).


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am very obsessed with Helen Jane Long's music as well as Paul Cardall's music.


----------



## Vaneyes

North American train service has been derailed for decades. When will transportation authorities wise up.

The latest accident with killings, that didn't have to happen...

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/amtrak-...ngers-recall-nightmare-wreck-as-probe-begins/


----------



## hpowders

OP: Just waiting for trouble.


----------



## Morimur

OP — Wasting my time on the damned internet.

Nap time!


----------



## GreenMamba

Watching Rangers-Capitals in OT, Game 7.


----------



## Ingélou

Recovering from indigestion - had a fab birthday meal last night with 4 friends at our house, with a salad buffet, cold meat, hummus, smoked salmon, rhubarb crumble, boursin & crackers, berries & crème fraiche, filter coffee, chocolate et al - scrumptious, but this morning, oh my poor tum. 
The joys of ageing! 

Still, better buck up - Scottish dancing tonight!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Recovering from indigestion - had a fab birthday meal last night with 4 friends at our house, with a salad buffet, cold meat, hummus, smoked salmon, rhubarb crumble, boursin & crackers, berries & crème fraiche, filter coffee, chocolate et al - scrumptious, but this morning, oh my poor tum.
> The joys of ageing!
> 
> Still, better buck up - Scottish dancing tonight!


Happy belated birthday, Ingélou! Sounds like you had a great day! :cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Recovering from indigestion - had a fab birthday meal last night with 4 friends at our house, with a salad buffet, cold meat, hummus, smoked salmon, rhubarb crumble, boursin & crackers, berries & crème fraiche, filter coffee, chocolate et al - scrumptious, but this morning, oh my poor tum.
> The joys of ageing!
> 
> Still, better buck up - Scottish dancing tonight!


Happy belated birthday! It sounded like quite the feast! So have me jealous at the smoked salmon! In any case, I am glad you had a great birthday!


----------



## mellame

I'm avoiding finishing my paper I have to write for school by listening to music and responding to posts in this forum. XD


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Putting together a playlist for my favorite beer-and-bratwurst place aka German restaurant: lots of folk, neo-folk and pseudo-folk, all nice music. Beer, bratwurst and good tunes - what can be better?


----------



## Vaneyes

I ordered a CD, then responded to a thread post.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading 9 best US cites for jobs. Only 2 (Louisville and Raleigh) of the 9 are east of the Mississippi River.

http://www.cbsnews.com/media/the-9-best-us-cities-for-jobs/


----------



## hpowders

Waiting for the plumber to finish fixing my garbage disposal:

Some cynics might say I should unceremoniously dump about 11,000 of my posts in there.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Waiting for the plumber to finish fixing my garbage disposal:
> 
> Some cynics might say *I should unceremoniously dump about 11,000 of my posts in there.*


Along those lines, how many two-legged pests?


----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering whatever happened to, "Sticks 'n stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me."

Now TV reporters and professional golfers (maybe others) are complaining about hecklers. Man up, I say.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Wondering whatever happened to, "Sticks 'n stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me."
> 
> Now TV reporters and professional golfers (maybe others) are complaining about hecklers. Man up, I say.


Everything now is "I'll sue you!"


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Everything now is "I'll sue you!"


A namby pamby world.


----------



## Lukecash12

hpowders said:


> Waiting for the plumber to finish fixing my garbage disposal:
> 
> Some cynics might say I should unceremoniously dump about 11,000 of my posts in there.


Naw, but you could probably parse out about 6K. Lots of posts just like this one of mine right here. Here's to wasted imaginary space!


----------



## Vaneyes

Thankful, after reading that Letterman's vacated television. More to go, but baby steps are important.


----------



## cwarchc

Catching up with my boys, via Skype
The eldest is now in the middle of 2 weeks in Bali, they decided that all that travelling around Australia was tiring and they needed a holiday
The youngest has just had confirmation that he is going to visit Harvard, in September, as part of his research for his phd


----------



## Vaneyes

Scrolling "Community Forum".


----------



## SarahNorthman

Why am I checking my school email at three in the morning. Why am I even up at three in the morning?!


----------



## Blancrocher

Obliterating most of the flavor in a tomato sauce by adding too much hot pepper, probably.


----------



## Levanda

Had lovely day today. Had nice bottle of white wine. Listened opera on Iplayer BBC "Peter Grimes" absolutely loved. I am not TV fan but I had few hours more on TV. 
The opera is available in BBC iPlayer for those whom living in UK is good to see it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am ripping disk 5 of the 6-disk Bernstein Conducts Beethoven set that includes the nine symphonies, the violin concerto, and five overtures. This will be my 7th Beethoven symphony cycle. I also ripped the Monteux Beethoven symphonies 2,4,5,7, and 9 earlier this evening. All this came in today's mail. Only thing left to arrive yet is Mendelssohn's second symphony.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is me listening to Scriabin right now:










:lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am listening to bad dream by chlöe howl and singing very badly. And researching what I need to do to make sure I get accepted by Cambridge post masters degree. So much to do! I've really got to work my hardest. The acceptance rate for my field of study is not high at all. But really, can you expect it to be? I have some serious determination on my side. But seriously, it's stressful to think about.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Subject:* Nutjobs and Cats

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cat-parasite-toxoplasma-gondii-linked-to-mental-illness-schizophrenia/


----------



## Jeff W

Reorganizing, for the first time ever, my iTunes. Culling items and whatnot.


----------



## Vaneyes

*American Pharoah* (whatta fine name) wins the Triple Crown.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...wins-Triple-Crown-placing-Belmont-Stakes.html


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> *American Pharoah* (whatta fine name) wins the Triple Crown.


Even better if they'd spelled it right.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So...... Hot....... I'm gonna go die somewhere now. Beloved winter I can't wait for you.


----------



## Vaneyes

She's single. She lives right across the street. I can see her place from my kitchen window.

I watched as she got home from work this evening. I was surprised when she walked across the street, up my driveway and knocked on the door.

I opened the door, she looked at me and said, "I just got home, and I have this strong urge to have a good time, dance, get drunk, and get laid tonight. Are you doing anything?”

I quickly replied, “Nope, I'm free!"

“Great,” she said, “can you watch my dog?"

Being a senior citizen, really sucks!


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> Even better if they'd spelled it right.


Never could spell it. Took a long time to get yacht.


----------



## Levanda

For the past few nights I could not sleep well, I am having glass of Italian rose wine maybe will come me down. I have been not well with my health. Looking forwards to see doctor soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Seniors, don't buy a Corvette, or $44,000 supplements. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/texas-man-dog-die-after-getting-trapped-in-locked-car/

[url]http://www.cbsnews.com/news/prescription-resveratrol-supplement-expensive-investigation/
[/URL]


----------



## SarahNorthman

Why am I watching these 90's pop music videos? As it stands I will always love Britney!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am reading about brevets. Brevets are cycling marathons: 200, 300, 400, 600, 1000 km and the biggest one, Paris-Brest-Paris in France 1200 km. Usually winners are not defined, it is a race against time (for 200 km the time limit is 13.5 hours, for 1000 km 75 hours) and an excercise in pushing one's limits. In Belarus these events take place each summer for the last three years. For now even 200 km are far too much for me, but that is another thing to dream about.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Relaxing to some much needed Helen Jane Long.


----------



## Ilarion

Right now I am just about to tuck in for some much needed sleep...Good night gentlepeople of this forum, wherever you are...


----------



## Guest

Ironing.
The party never stops.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Right now I am reading through Raymond Carver's Cathedral and writing my paper on it. My goal by the end of the summer is to be able to more easily analyze stories and to be able to write a great analytical paper. Any helpful tips from yall? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Moose rider" not appreciated.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...ation-after-video-posted-to-youtube-1.3122984


----------



## ptr

Watching reruns of Antiques Roadshow UK (the original) on my laptop...

/ptr


----------



## SarahNorthman

ptr said:


> Watching reruns of Antiques Roadshow UK (the original) on my laptop...
> 
> /ptr


I have never seen the original. But I adore that show, I used to watch it all the time with mom as a child, still watch it. I will most definitely be checking this out.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am getting ready to do some school work, its a heavy work week for me. There is a lot of optional English work that I want to do. I have been obsessively listening to Tove Lo lately. Why can I never hear these Swedish singers accents?


----------



## Ingélou

At home waiting - Taggart's in hospital today to have an endoscopy to remove another polyp from his duodenum; it should be straightforward day-care, but there's a risk of pancreatitis, so he may have to stay in. So I'm having a coffee while looking at TC, then I'm going to wash up, then fiddle practice, then, God willing, a staff nurse will ring me to say that all is well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Music enjoyment abruptly terminated by neighbour's lawn strimmer which sounds as if it has a motor loud enough to give a dirt bike a run for its money. Temperature currently 28 deg. Celsius so closing windows not really an option.


----------



## Taggart

Back home. Everything's all right - so far. I've been told to take it easy so we'll have a nice relaxing evening.

I think this compensation culture has made them hyper careful about spelling out all the risks and frightening the wits out of people.


----------



## Bulldog

The water hose in my backyard just exploded; we have a very strong water flow. So I'm drying myself off as well as my dog Betty Lou.


----------



## Vaneyes

Airline collusion? Surely not. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/department-of-justice-probes-potential-airline-collusion/


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> The water hose in my backyard just exploded; we have a very strong water flow. So I'm drying myself off as well as *my dog Betty Lou*.


That's not the name I would've guessed.


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Watching reruns of Antiques Roadshow UK (the original) on my laptop...
> 
> /ptr


I s'pose long after we're gone, laptops could be featured on that program.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ilarion said:


> Right now *I am just about to tuck in for some much needed sleep*...Good night gentlepeople of this forum, wherever you are...


6 hrs is about the norm for me these days in the Western Hemisphere...unless I were to purchase thick black curtains.


----------



## Ingélou

Feeling lousy after a very bad night. There were electric storms all over the UK. Doing the usual counting, I reckon that 'our' storm wasn't really overhead, but all the same the lightning was so bright, and the thunder so loud - and occasionally swift and VERY LOUD - that it was impossible to sleep, and when it subsided, my head was too alert to settle.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> 6 hrs is about the norm for me these days in the Western Hemisphere...unless I were to purchase thick black curtains.


"Blackout" curtains don't have to be black; they look "normal" and are widely available (eg national soft furnishing chains...cough...dunelm...cough...)


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Feeling lousy after a very bad night. There were electric storms all over the UK. Doing the usual counting, I reckon that 'our' storm wasn't really overhead, but all the same the lightning was so bright, and the thunder so loud - and occasionally swift and VERY LOUD - that it was impossible to sleep, and when it subsided, my head was too alert to settle.


I've become rather paranoid about storms. A couple of years ago our neighbour's house opposite was struck. It was the same as if a bomb had exploded in it. The couple were in bed at the time and were lucky to escape with their lives (the roof collapsed on them).


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Feeling lousy after a very bad night. There were electric storms all over the UK. Doing the usual counting, I reckon that 'our' storm wasn't really overhead, but all the same the lightning was so bright, and the thunder so loud - and occasionally swift and VERY LOUD - that it was impossible to sleep, and when it subsided, my head was too alert to settle.


Well, better than a direct strike.


----------



## Bix

Watching Yes Minister


----------



## Vaneyes

I am digesting while watching Sunday Night Baseball.


----------



## Guest

Drinking a Japanese IPA, brewed in Manchester.

Mad I tell you, mad.


----------



## Ingélou

Enjoying *not* posting on TC for a while ... *oops!*


----------



## Sonata

Sipping coffee at work, waiting for my next patient. Not awake yet this morning.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> Sipping coffee at work, waiting for my next patient. Not awake yet this morning.


You or the patient!?


----------



## Taggart

Sonata said:


> Sipping coffee at work, waiting for my next patient. Not awake yet this morning.


Instant human - just add coffee.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight I broke the record.

And it wasn't a vinyl record. Just a private record and I am proud of myself for finally doing it after nearly 8 months of progress/work/laziness.

I won't mention what it is. You guys can guess.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lord Lance

Slowly progressing through organizing and renaming the massive Karajan DG set. Picked up from Volume 2/Disc 8. Reached Disc 52. Taxing work I tell you.


----------



## Lord Lance

Done with Volume 4. Wooh. That took time and carefully considering what choices I will make.

Happy bear to say the least.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Done with Volume 4. Wooh. That took time and carefully considering what choices I will make.
> 
> Happy bear to say the least.


I still don't get why you need to retag all your torrent files. Didn't the OP already have those tagged via EAC when those were converted to FLAC?

That sounds like a time consuming project which doesn't seem to do much in productivity. Plus you aren't loading those onto a portable player either so this is a mere exercise in grand futility.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> I still don't get why you need to retag all your torrent files. Didn't the OP already have those tagged via EAC when those were converted to FLAC?
> 
> That sounds like a time consuming project which doesn't seem to do much in productivity. Plus you aren't loading those onto a portable player either so this is a mere exercise in grand futility.


You speak too much and far too soon, young padawan. Those tagging are simply not up to the mark or very useful because of the fact that I need my collection to be organized externally. I don't have one-player-fit-all policy either. Searching based on his tagging is a terrible idea since the albums or orchestra aren't always properly named. What would be a waste of time is tagging files internally, though. I need every space and comma and period to be perfect. I would go bat-s--t insane if I were to rename the works internally. Simply better to name the folder according to the works. Some discs have Strauss Family's work, so simple to just name the folder: "Disc X - Strauss Family's Work."

Portability and classical music absolutely do not go hand-in-hand in my head. There can simply be no music heard or its infinite beauty penetrated when external noises dampen or interfere with its purity. That is why generally you are in for a good scolding if you ever talk or disturb during my listening sessions. In some ways, I strive for the perfect listening experience.


----------



## Avey

Vaneyes said:


> I am digesting while watching Sunday Night Baseball.


Yo, YOU ARE A SPORTS FAN. I just picked this up. At first, I thought you were into Tennis. This is a side notion.

But when you mention baseball, F'ING BASEBALL, you pull me in. We need a baseball thread. Everything glorious about that game, which reflect life, and struggle, and purpose, and all sorts of things. Maybe I will do that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Avey said:


> Yo, YOU ARE A SPORTS FAN. I just picked this up. At first, I thought you were into Tennis. This is a side notion.
> 
> But when you mention baseball, F'ING BASEBALL, you pull me in. We need a baseball thread. Everything glorious about that game, which reflect life, and struggle, and purpose, and all sorts of things. Maybe I will do that.


Better wait a minute, until you see my sports interest ranking. 

1. Golf 2. College Football 3. Pro Football 4. Formula 1 5. Tennis 6. Women's Beach Volleyball 7. Baseball 8. Others


----------



## Avey

vaneyes said:


> better wait a minute, until you see my sports interest ranking.
> 
> 1. Golf 2. College football 3. Pro football 4. Formula 1 5. Tennis 6. Women's beach volleyball 7. Baseball 8. Others


*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Ingélou

My sports interest ranking:
1. Tennis 2. Show Jumping 3. Swimming 4. Olympics Athletics ...... 53. Football... 72. Golf


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

My sports interest: 0


----------



## ptr

Ingélou said:


> My sports interest ranking:


1. Snooker; 2. Darts; 3. Ballroom Dancing; 4. Tossing the caber; ....... I don't think that the "Footie" is sports in its current form, its more like lightly mindless entertainment of low value.

/ptr


----------



## GreenMamba

1. NFL football 2. Empty space 3. College football 4. Baseball 5. Soccer 6. occasional "big event" interest (but never for auto racing)


----------



## Figleaf

ptr said:


> 1. Snooker; 2. Darts; 3. Ballroom Dancing; 4. Tossing the caber; ....... I don't think that the "Footie" is sports in its current form, its more like lightly mindless entertainment of low value.
> 
> /ptr


I am as interested in sport as Richannes Wrahms is, but tossing the caber is always fun to watch. Later this month Wood is taking me to watch the Highland Games- I don't know if it's the 'official' one or just his town's local version, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## ptr

Figleaf said:


> I am as interested in sport as Richannes Wrahms is, but tossing the caber is always fun to watch. Later this month Wood is taking me to watch the Highland Games- I don't know if it's the 'official' one or just his town's local version, but I'm looking forward to it!


You lucky Gal, I've never been wooed at the highland games.. My envy is mightily red faced! 

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Cricket 2. Tennis 3. Lower league football (= soccer, guys) 4. Snooker 5. Darts (commentary can be very entertaining and surprisingly erudite!) 6. Ice Hockey (I spent some time in Canada, eh?) 7. Sumo (I spent some time watching Channel 4 in the early days, OK?) 8. Boxing (shudder - I can't help it, it's brutal but magnificent. As a doctor I think I'm not supposed to like this.) 9. Is fishing a sport? I used to fish. Not sure I'd watch it though. 10. Rallying


----------



## Jeff W

Just got done patching holes and sanding in our future master bedroom. Next weekend: PAINTING!


----------



## Wood

1. Going to the Highland Games with Figleaf
2. Motorcycle racing
3. Bicycle racing
4. Rugby Union
5. National Hunt Racing
6. Cricket
7. Everything else

TV do you remember Kabaddi, on C4 about the same time as Sumo? I was a Western Railways man.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> TV do you remember Kabaddi, on C4 about the same time as Sumo? I was a Western Railways man.












No, I have no memory of watching this at all, Wood, it must somehow have passed me by...


----------



## Ingélou

Sitting up after getting home from a supper with friends. The food was excellent, but we didn't really enjoy ourselves because they'd invited another couple beside ourselves, and the four of them (who know each other better, and are of the same age, older than us) talked mainly to each other. I thought this was pretty rude, quite frankly. 

The guest wife was loquacious and even when I did get a word in, she'd try to butt in and take over the conversation. She also spent a lot of time name-dropping about people she'd met, books she'd read etc, but when a reference came up that she didn't know, and I did, acted very bored as if it wasn't worth talking about. The hostess asked us about our music, and I mentioned Taggart's piano lessons & hopes of taking another exam. The guest wife turned it into a monologue about how well her daughter had done in her musical schooldays. Then the four of them huddled together talking about various acquaintances, occasionally saying to us, 'You know Barbara, don't you?' before getting back in the huddle. 

It's a problem. We like the host-couple, but we honestly don't want to go to their house again unless we're the only guests. But you can't say that, can you, so we'll probably just have to decline future invitations. 

If I ask more than one couple to my house, I spend the whole evening trying to make sure that all my guests are involved in the conversation. Feeling a bit fed up & sad.


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> Sitting up after getting home from a supper with friends. The food was excellent, but we didn't really enjoy ourselves because they'd invited another couple beside ourselves, and the four of them (who know each other better, and are of the same age, older than us) talked mainly to each other. I thought this was pretty rude, quite frankly.
> 
> The guest wife was loquacious and even when I did get a word in, she'd try to butt in and take over the conversation. She also spent a lot of time name-dropping about people she'd met, books she'd read etc, but when a reference came up that she didn't know, and I did, acted very bored as if it wasn't worth talking about. The hostess asked us about our music, and I mentioned Taggart's piano lessons & hopes of taking another exam. The guest wife turned it into a monologue about how well her daughter had done in her musical schooldays. Then the four of them huddled together talking about various acquaintances, occasionally saying to us, 'You know Barbara, don't you?' before getting back in the huddle.
> 
> It's a problem. We like the host-couple, but we honestly don't want to go to their house again unless we're the only guests. But you can't say that, can you, so we'll probably just have to decline future invitations.
> 
> If I ask more than one couple to my house, I spend the whole evening trying to make sure that all my guests are involved in the conversation. Feeling a bit fed up & sad.


Sorry you had a bad time, Ingelou. I wasn't married for long enough to have had much experience of couple socialising, but it sounds suspiciously like the sort of socialising that also happens among stay at home mums, and to a lesser extent single people. Always some in-group led by some obnoxious loudmouth, trying to monopolise the conversation so that those not in their inner circle feel unwelcome and left out. It's very rude of the hosts to allow it: they should constantly be trying to make the conversation more friendly and inclusive, like you do. I've also had to decline invitations because while the hosts in question were friendly, they were surrounded by an omnipresent clique who weren't. I guess one solution is to host parties yourself so that you're in charge of the guest list, though that doesn't really help when your guests reciprocate and invite you to their house, along with who knows what other guests!


----------



## GhenghisKhan

The sweet science > every other sports there is.


----------



## breakup

I'm Leveling the ground so that I can build a section of deck that will attach to our porch and extend it 8' from the house. The section of deck will be 8' by 25' - 9" made out of pressure treated wood painted with linseed oil.


----------



## Jeff W

Installing Windows 10 on my main laptop while making this post from my cute little netbook.


----------



## Figleaf

Some pictures from the highland games: they mostly didn't come out that well because I only had the camera on the hudl, and I was too lazy to leave the comfy spot where I was sitting to get a better vantage point! The first picture is a caber in mid-toss; the second one is fairly self explanatory, with one of the local tug of war teams in the background on the left. They take their pipe bands very seriously up here and the standard is extremely high- when I went out in the garden to feed the birds earlier today I caught the sound of bagpipes in the distance, which together with the mist swirling around the mountains close by, made one of those unforgettable moments. Wood took some better photos of the games but his camera broke before we could upload any of them!


----------



## Jeff W

Using the netbook again (it runs Linux!) while I do a fresh reinstall of Windows 10 on the main laptop. I never liked upgrades and I much prefer starting over from scratch.

Update in lieu of double posting:

Reinstalling Windows 10 was a complete success and it runs much snappier than it did before. Now, to reinstall and reconfigure all my programs..


----------



## Dr Johnson

_Right_ now I am sitting typing this post but a few minutes ago I found a dead frog by the dustbins. Life in my part of the world seldom gets more exciting.


----------



## cwarchc

Listening to the Proms on BBC radio 3
Already had Holst Planet suite
Just waiting for, my favourite living, violinist Alina Ibragimova to start playing Bach


----------



## Vaneyes

What will the changes mean for Cuban music in America? "Viva Cuba!"

http://www.thefader.com/2015/07/30/is-cuban-music-about-to-blow-up-in-america


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> Sorry you had a bad time, Ingelou. I wasn't married for long enough to have had much experience of couple socialising, but it sounds suspiciously like the sort of socialising that also happens among stay at home mums, and to a lesser extent single people. Always some in-group led by some obnoxious loudmouth, trying to monopolise the conversation so that those not in their inner circle feel unwelcome and left out. It's very rude of the hosts to allow it: they should constantly be trying to make the conversation more friendly and inclusive, like you do. I've also had to decline invitations because *while the hosts in question were friendly, they were surrounded by an omnipresent clique who weren't.* I guess one solution is to host parties yourself so that you're in charge of the guest list, though that doesn't really help when your guests reciprocate and invite you to their house, along with who knows what other guests!


Yes, friends of friends I've found to be a 50-50 success rate as to what good may come out of it for me. Which is why I'm not usually a repeat offender for such functions. Which is fine.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Sitting up after getting home from a supper with friends. The food was excellent, but* we didn't really enjoy ourselves because they'd invited another couple beside ourselves, and the four of them (who know each other better, and are of the same age, older than us) talked mainly to each other. I thought this was pretty rude, quite frankly. *
> 
> The guest wife was loquacious and even when I did get a word in, she'd try to butt in and take over the conversation. She also spent a lot of time name-dropping about people she'd met, books she'd read etc, but when a reference came up that she didn't know, and I did, acted very bored as if it wasn't worth talking about. The hostess asked us about our music, and I mentioned Taggart's piano lessons & hopes of taking another exam. The guest wife turned it into a monologue about how well her daughter had done in her musical schooldays. Then the four of them huddled together talking about various acquaintances, occasionally saying to us, 'You know Barbara, don't you?' before getting back in the huddle.
> 
> It's a problem. We like the host-couple, but we honestly don't want to go to their house again unless we're the only guests. But you can't say that, can you, so we'll probably just have to decline future invitations.
> 
> If I ask more than one couple to my house, I spend the whole evening trying to make sure that all my guests are involved in the conversation. Feeling a bit fed up & sad.


Yes, I, see my reply to Figleaf. My wife and I *had* friends (a man and wife) who eventually when inviting us over for dinner, always added another couple without telling us. This happened a few times, before we finally pulled the plug on our *former* friends. There's a real kick to this tale. We think it was a motive for recruiting swinging couples...which we are not. Though we do like Swing music and dancing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> Just got done patching holes and sanding in our future master bedroom. Next weekend: PAINTING!


There's been a fair amount of this "disease" going around lately, infringing on TC time for various folk. I think HPowders had some redo, as well as I. Though, I let the "professionals" handle most.


----------



## Jeff W

Sitting in the dark right now reading and listening to Felix Mendelssohn as a thunderstorm knocked out the electricity at home...

EDIT: Go figure, not more than a couple of minutes after posting this (via my cell phone), the electricity started flowing again!


----------



## mtmailey

I had 2 viola lessons but i think i buy a cello in the future.Viola is not to big for my hands.So i may play guitar for a while you know.I have 3 lessons left,i guess i am not used to holding the viola for a long time.


----------



## Weston

Getting frustrated with my acquaintances on Face Book. It's just a long series of re-posts and shares and ridiculous exaggerated political hype. Don't these people have any thoughts of their own to express? Are all my friends parrots? I'm not asking for great literature, just a visit with friends and acquaintances, not their memes and click bait.


----------



## Dr Johnson

mtmailey said:


> I had 2 viola lessons but i think i buy a cello in the future.Viola is not to big for my hands.So i may play guitar for a while you know.I have 3 lessons left,i guess i am not used to holding the viola for a long time.


You have frets on your viola!


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> You have frets on your viola!


Are they actual frets, or just light strips to show a beginner where to put their fingers?

My grandson has frets on his guitar, but my daughters violin had a plane fingerboard and she just learned where to put her fingers by ear. The violin or viola is not for the tone deaf, or the cello or base. Can you imagine a tone deaf violinist, on second thought I think I have heard a few.


----------



## breakup

I just finished sorting some Hydrangea blossoms (Invincibelle® Spirit, Smooth Hydrangea, Hydrangea arborescens) that I'm planning to use as trees on my HO scale RR layout. I will let them dry, then I will dip the stem in a dark grey paint, and when that has dried I will dip the head in a solution of white glue and sprinkle it with green ground foam. I'll use different shades of green to make different species of trees. If I trim the stems to a little over 12" long, that will give me about an 85' tree in HO scale, and with the green all at the top it will simulate a forest with a well developed canopy. I will need to use some other kind of weed to make the edge of the forest where the tree has green foliage all the way up and down the trunk, to that end I have some Sedum (Hylotelephium is a genus of family Crassulaceae. It includes about 33 species distributed in Asia, Europe, and North America.*Species in the genus, formerly included in Sedum, are popular garden plants, known as "stonecrop", "live-for-ever" or "orpine."*), to try, but I don't know which species it is.


----------



## Dr Johnson

breakup said:


> Are they actual frets, or just light strips to show a beginner where to put their fingers?
> 
> *My grandson has frets on his guitar,* but my daughters violin had a plane fingerboard and she just learned where to put her fingers by ear. The violin or viola is not for the tone deaf, or the cello or base. Can you imagine a tone deaf violinist, on second thought I think I have heard a few.


That is the normal arrangement!


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> That is the normal arrangement!


What is the normal arrangement? Being tone deaf, or a plane fingerboard?


----------



## breakup

Just finished hanging the Hydrangea blossoms up to dry on a 50' length of clothes line in my attic. I went to the hardware store 3 times (72 pins each time) to get the spring type clothes pins to hang them, and had a lot here already. I only have a few left.


----------



## mtmailey

Dr Johnson said:


> You have frets on your viola!


My viola has no frets that is a violin with frets looks nice though.WISH I HAD A VIOLA with frets makes it easy for me.


----------



## mtmailey

breakup said:


> Are they actual frets, or just light strips to show a beginner where to put their fingers?
> 
> My grandson has frets on his guitar, but my daughters violin had a plane fingerboard and she just learned where to put her fingers by ear. The violin or viola is not for the tone deaf, or the cello or base. Can you imagine a tone deaf violinist, on second thought I think I have heard a few.


I an not sure if they are real frets hard to tell from the photo,but it looks nice though,i do have a guitar home starting to play it again.


----------



## MrTortoise

breakup said:


> I just finished sorting some Hydrangea blossoms (Invincibelle® Spirit, Smooth Hydrangea, Hydrangea arborescens) that I'm planning to use as trees on my HO scale RR layout. I will let them dry, then I will dip the stem in a dark grey paint, and when that has dried I will dip the head in a solution of white glue and sprinkle it with green ground foam. I'll use different shades of green to make different species of trees. If I trim the stems to a little over 12" long, that will give me about an 85' tree in HO scale, and with the green all at the top it will simulate a forest with a well developed canopy. I will need to use some other kind of weed to make the edge of the forest where the tree has green foliage all the way up and down the trunk, to that end I have some Sedum (Hylotelephium is a genus of family Crassulaceae. It includes about 33 species distributed in Asia, Europe, and North America.*Species in the genus, formerly included in Sedum, are popular garden plants, known as "stonecrop", "live-for-ever" or "orpine."*), to try, but I don't know which species it is.


Sounds like a nice train layout, that is such an awesome hobby. I bet your grandkids love it!


----------



## breakup

MrTortoise said:


> Sounds like a nice train layout, that is such an awesome hobby. I bet your grandkids love it!


I have 7 grandchildren, and I have been taking care of 2 of them since they were born, but now they are both in school and the schedule is not the same, they are only at our house one night a week for sure. They have both attended the York TCA train meet since they were born but this last April it just didn't work out, and they missed it. I have tables there but I'm pretty much tied to the tables, and I can't expect them to stay with me the whole time, and I'm not comfortable letting them go off by themselves, they are now 5 and 9 years old. I'm hoping to get the layout built enough for them to get interested again, right now there are other interests that occupy most of their attention.


----------



## breakup

mtmailey said:


> My viola has no frets that is a violin with frets looks nice though.WISH I HAD A VIOLA with frets makes it easy for me.


 I have tried both the guitar and the violin and the fingering is different for the 2 instruments. With the guitar you just need to hold the string so it is pressed against the fret. With the violin the finger has to be at exactly the right position or the tone is off. I would say that the violin player needs to be just a bit more precise with the finger placement. I'm not sure you could get the vibrato on a violin with frets.


----------



## Dr Johnson

mtmailey said:


> My viola has no frets that is a violin with frets looks nice though.WISH I HAD A VIOLA with frets makes it easy for me.


I am sure someone would make you one if you crossed their palm with enough silver.


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> I am sure someone would make you one if you crossed their palm with enough silver.


Now the question becomes, Would the frets on a violin or viola effect the sound of the instrument? I'm sure there would be many who would resist the idea, saying "That's not the way it's done".

How much resistance was there to electric amplification on other instruments, I would guess that Les Paul and the guitar would be the exception.


----------



## Dr Johnson

breakup said:


> I have tried both the guitar and the violin and *the fingering is different for the 2 instruments.* With the guitar you just need to hold the string so it is pressed against the fret. With the violin the finger has to be at exactly the right position or the tone is off. I would say that the violin player needs to be just a bit more precise with the finger placement. I'm not sure you could get the vibrato on a violin with frets.


It is indeed! You have described the two techniques with enviable concision! As the owner of several guitars (all with frets, although the French maker Vigier currently offers a fretless six string) and a fretless bass guitar I can confirm that the trick is handled exactly as you tell us: with the frets you put the finger (or fingers) behind the fret and with the fretless instrument you have to be spot on otherwise you are out of tune.

If only I had a violin bow I could see if it were possible to get vibrato from a fretted instrument by playing the guitar in Jimmy Page style and doing a B.B. King finger vibrato. Alas, I do not have a bow in the house. 

I do have an Ebow and using it on a Fender Stratocaster I managed some sort of vibrato but it is definitely not comparing like with like.

Thus we will have to wait until I can borrow a bow and try the experiment properly.

All of which above answers what I have been doing, if not right now, very recently.

Thank you.


----------



## Dr Johnson

breakup said:


> Now the question becomes, Would the frets on a violin or viola effect the sound of the instrument? I'm sure there would be many who would resist the idea, saying "That's not the way it's done".
> 
> How much resistance was there to electric amplification on other instruments, I would guess that Les Paul and the guitar would be the exception.


As to frets on a violin or viola I don't know exactly how they would affect the sound but I bet there are YouToob videos out there that would tell us or try to.


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> I am sure someone would make you one *if you crossed their palm with enough silver*.


Would 30 pieces be enough?


----------



## breakup

The process of making HO scale trees with the materials mentioned above is coming along nicely. I just checked my time for the 2 final steps, dipping the stem (the trunk of the tree) in grey paint, and then dipping the head in dilute white glue and sprinkling it with green ground foam, and it takes about 3.6 minutes a tree. I'm doing them in batches of 29 at a time, and at about 15 per hour it's still a lot faster than any other method I've seen, and much less expensive than just buying ready made trees.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering if I should contact Jennifer in Syria. 

I am sorry to disturb you, but the truth is that I need your help in situation now.
My name is Jennifer amina, am from syria. There is a serious war here in Syria, and it is so sad that one afternoon I came back home, and see my fathers house destroyed by bomb by the rebels, and my family were inside the house when this happened, I lost my two brothers and my father and mother. I discovered that my father deposited GBP.2.000.000.00 Two million great British pounds, in a bank in London and used me as the next of kin, and I have been looking for a way to receive the fund from the bank in London. Because of my current situation, I contacted you to help me to receive the money, so that I can come to your country to start a nw life.You should contact me with my E-mail at ____________for more details.
 
From Jennifer in Syria.


----------



## Tristan

Just got my tickets to _Lucia di Lammermoor_ at the SF Opera 

I've always wanted to see this one. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## bestellen

Saturday night......and I am surfing the net, with Storage Wars on TV.....I need to get a life.


----------



## Guest

Friday afternoon, and translating a fascinating paper for a colleague on *Ligeti's* _Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet_. I actually get paid for this. Just think, my Dad wanted me to join the army !!! And my Mom wanted me to work in a bank as a lowly clerk and get to wear a suit and tie and have all sorts of respectability !!!! They both said "Oy son, forget that bleedin' poncy music stuff, go out and get a real job, aye?" Well, that is a paraphrase, but you get the picture.
Now if you will excuse me, I have to get back to Ligeti ...


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> There's been a fair amount of this "disease" going around lately, infringing on TC time for various folk. I think *HPowders had some redo*, as well as I. Though, I let the "professionals" handle most.


I have a lot of books gathering dust. I have decided to spend my time reading them, rather than posting here all day.
Almost finished with "Crime & Punishment" (It's NOT the title of a tale of my life on TC!)


----------



## Jeff W

Waiting for the fiancée to get off work so we can spend the rest of the weekend together!


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> I have a lot of books gathering dust. I have decided to spend my time reading them, rather than posting here all day.
> Almost finished with "Crime & Punishment" (It's NOT the title of a tale of my life on TC!)


We wondered what had kep you away. Welcome back!


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> We wondered what had kep you away. Welcome back!


Thank you!


----------



## perempe

Vaneyes said:


> Wondering if I should contact Jennifer in Syria.


I'm Hungarian. 1000 to 3000 migrants cross our border a day, they want to go to Germany, but we have to arrest and hold them!


----------



## perempe

the underpass of Budapest-Keleti Train Station on Tuesday (uncut)


----------



## Jeff W

Doing my monthly backup of my digital music collection and other important computer files and documents.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Fondling a gerund.


----------



## Dim7

I'm writing an angry reply to a post I misinterpreted as an insult against me.


----------



## Crudblud

Just finished making final (I hope) edits to a short story I've been working on this past week. Now I can relax, or something.


----------



## Vaneyes

Killing time before Texas @ Notre Dame, and Alabama @ Wisconsin.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Killing time before Texas @ Notre Dame, and Alabama @ Wisconsin.


Did you see the end of BYU-Nebraska? Or even Louisville-Auburn, with that bizarre timeout.


----------



## breakup

Just finished another section of deck, about 8' by 10' added to the 8' by 8' section I had finished a few days ago. One more 8' by 8' section to do. It's not high off the ground so I don't need railing and I didn't need a building permit, just a zoning permit. One thing I've noticed about decks is that the bugs and other insects seem to prefer to live just above the ground and don't come above the deck as much. So we are able to sit out on the deck and not be bothered as much, where if we had the chairs on the ground we would be disturbing the insects more and they would be bothering us a lot more. If we put a picnic table on the ground there were a lot more bugs to contend with, but put the same picnic table on a deck and there were many fewer bugs bothering us.


----------



## clara s

eating banoffee pie with ice cream

all biscuit, banana, toffee, chocolate and fresh creammmmm

cheers to East Sussex


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> Did you see the end of BYU-Nebraska? Or even Louisville-Auburn, with that bizarre timeout.


 Some close calls yesterday for names--Auburn, Florida, Oklahoma.

Parity seems to be getting better each year, while officiating declines.


----------



## Vaneyes

*ALERTS TO THREATS IN 2015 EUROPE*
_From JOHN CLEESE_

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent events in Syria and have therefore raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorised from "Tiresome" to "A Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.

The Scots have raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get the ********." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide." The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France 's white flag factory, effectively paralysing the country's military capability.

Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout Loudly and Excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."

The Germans have increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbour" and "Lose."

Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels ..

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be right, Mate." Two more escalation levels remain: "Crikey! I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend!" and "The barbie is cancelled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the last final escalation level.

Regards,
John Cleese ,
British writer, actor and tall person

And as a final thought - Greece is collapsing, the Iranians are getting aggressive, and Rome is in disarray. Welcome back to 430 BC.

Life is too short...


----------



## haydnfan

A long weekend passed... with work. So glad to finally be done and enjoy a few hours of fun.


----------



## atsizat

belfastboy said:


> Awwww...don't be bored.....


I listen to some sad pieces of Bach and get depressed.


----------



## Pugg

Searching for new post by my _interesting_ fellow members :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Checking out the expiry dates for different kinds of oil.

http://www.eatbydate.com/other/condiments/how-long-does-oil-last/

Seems I'm going to have to start being a little less stingy with the truffle oil.


----------



## Dim7

This joke must have been done to death on this thread but.....

I am writing this post.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

It can never be done too often because of the title of the thread.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Searching for new post by my _interesting_ fellow members :lol:


_Not at all_ pointed....

:lol:


----------



## Sonata

Just relaxing. Let day off. Daughter napping after a fun morning together. Son is at kindergarten. And I'm just sitting on the couch listening to music.


----------



## Weston

Lamenting the lack of interesting discussion topics. I almost miss the tonal vs. atonal threads with people ineffectually talking at each other.

But I'm fresh out of ideas too.


----------



## Jeff W

Listening to Beethoven while I wait for the fiancée to get out of work. Sharing one car has its drawbacks sometimes...


----------



## Taggart

Weston said:


> Lamenting the lack of interesting discussion topics. I almost miss the tonal vs. atonal threads with people ineffectually talking at each other.
> 
> But I'm fresh out of ideas too.


Start an atonal vs tonal for a bit of variety?


----------



## haydnfan

Well I'm about to embark on another weekend of work. Such is the life of a teacher. I have a mountain of grading, write a test and lead a review session. When I'm finished I plan on having a light IPA and listening to either a Brahms' symphony or his requiem (depending on my mood).


----------



## breakup

haydnfan said:


> Well I'm about to embark on another weekend of work. Such is the life of a teacher. I have a mountain of grading, write a test and lead a review session. When I'm finished I plan on having a light IPA and listening to either a Brahms' symphony or his requiem (depending on my mood).


Good for you, some are suited for that kind of work, others (like me) are not. I gave it a good try for 7 years, (I'm a bit slow) and finally decided I had to get out of it. One thing I simply couldn't understand was that why there students who didn't want to be in my class, I was teaching shop, and when I was in school, that was like play time. I had students with bad attitudes toward me, and we hadn't even met before that. One of the things that baffled me was that I was considered a racists by the black kids, because I was white, and the students had never met me before that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jackie Collins R.I.P.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/20/b...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes

breakup said:


> Good for you, some are suited for that kind of work, others (like me) are not. I gave it a good try for 7 years, (I'm a bit slow) and finally decided I had to get out of it. One thing I simply couldn't understand was that why there students who didn't want to be in my class, I was teaching shop, and when I was in school, that was like play time. I had students with bad attitudes toward me, and we hadn't even met before that. *One of the things that baffled me was that I was considered a racists by the black kids, because I was white, and the students had never met me before that.*


Maybe it was the swastika tat on your neck. Just kidding.


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnfan said:


> Well I'm about to embark on another weekend of work. Such is the life of a teacher. I have a mountain of grading, write a test and lead a review session. When I'm finished I plan on having a light IPA and listening to either a Brahms' symphony or his requiem (depending on my mood).


India Pale Ale?


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> Listening to Beethoven while I wait for the fiancée to get out of work. Sharing one car has its drawbacks sometimes...


When're you guys gettin' hitched? That's what we wanna know.


----------



## haydnfan

breakup said:


> Good for you, some are suited for that kind of work, others (like me) are not. I gave it a good try for 7 years, (I'm a bit slow) and finally decided I had to get out of it. One thing I simply couldn't understand was that why there students who didn't want to be in my class, I was teaching shop, and when I was in school, that was like play time. I had students with bad attitudes toward me, and we hadn't even met before that. One of the things that baffled me was that I was considered a racists by the black kids, because I was white, and the students had never met me before that.


That is terrible. I teach at an elite school so I don't usually (but occassionally) have to deal with poor attitude.


----------



## breakup

Vaneyes said:


> Maybe it was the swastika tat on your neck. Just kidding.


But I had that removed? Just kidding.

The real problem was that I grew up in a rural western Pa. community and had not even encountered Black people before I went to college. I believe there was one black student in another school 8 miles away, and I never met him. Then I started teaching in what was basically an inner city school. The school I taught is was right up the hill from a school that had a reputation of being a tough school, Steelton Pa. and the kids at my school thought they had to live up to that reputation by acting tougher. Later I dated a woman who went to Steelton and the school wasn't like that at all, on the inside. So my teaching experience was like being a fish out of water when you compared where I went to school and where I ended up teaching.


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnfan said:


> That is terrible. I teach at an elite school so I don't usually (but occassionally) have to deal with poor attitude.


C'mon, hf, poor 'tude has no boundaries. Maybe it's rich 'tude.


----------



## breakup

haydnfan said:


> That is terrible. I teach at an elite school so I don't usually (but occassionally) have to deal with poor attitude.


I had been approached to teach at a private school, but my experience in the public school totally soured me for any consideration of that. Later when I was speaking to almost everyone when My daughter was in HS, the superintendent offered to help me get my certificate reinstated if I would consider substituting in the district.

My older daughter had no problem with HS, but when My younger daughter got there I was speaking to just about everyone about her problems, the Vice-principal, the principal, the guidance counselor, the superintendent, and anyone else that came up. It got to the point that she told me not to try to argue about detention because it gave her the time to get her homework done, and she didn't have to do it when she got home. Her last year was Home-schooled and she did get a diploma.


----------



## breakup

Please look at post #92 in the "What happened to basic cultural literacy?" thread in this forum.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Qatari sheikh leaves US after Ferrari race through LA'

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34293057

Maybe this Qatar person should go home and arrange to sponsor Muslim refugees...rather than street race in LA. And how about Saudi Arabia? How come they never step up in the migrant department?


----------



## Jeff W

Vaneyes said:


> When're you guys gettin' hitched? That's what we wanna know.


We're hoping for sometime around this time next year.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Jackie Collins R.I.P.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/20/b...lumn-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


Do I miss a lot if I don't know her oeuvre?


----------



## haydnfan

Vaneyes said:


> India Pale Ale?


Yup! Still not there, hardest part of the weekend work is over though.


----------



## Dim7

Deconstructing reality.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Watching some YouTube videos from a person I used to know what seems like an eternity ago, received her in my own home and even was her guest for a single awesome weekend in Washington DC.






I even remember that red shirt


----------



## Ingélou

Taking refuge on Talk Classical.

This morning the central heating wouldn't go on, so we called our plumber. He diagnosed a failed valve & went out to his van to pick up a spare part, leaving the front door open. That's how The Fly must have got in. Every time we sit in our lounge, reading the paper, doing a crossword, or whatever, suddenly The Fly buzzes loudly by our ear. We chase it round the room with newspapers, and The Fly turns to do a full frontal aerial charge. We sit down again, and The Fly waits till we're absorbed, then buzzes loudly by our ears...

After we watched University Challenge in Tag's computer den tonight, it was a choice of Relaxing with The Fly, or taking refuge on Talk Classical.

I'm taking refuge on Talk Classical.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I love salmon. I am now currently trying a cooking method for it that I have never tried before. Granted I don't cook fish often because I feel I am not very good at it. But, well this is all inclusive and has very little clean up.









It is salmon on top of a bed of asparagus with butter and lemon. Both the asparagus and salmon have salt, pepper, and lemon juice. If any of you all have any good spices suggestions for salmon please tell me. I hear honey is good especially if you are grilling it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Taking refuge on Talk Classical.
> 
> This morning the central heating wouldn't go on, so we called our plumber. He diagnosed a failed valve & went out to his van to pick up a spare part, leaving the front door open. That's how The Fly must have got in. Every time we sit in our lounge, reading the paper, doing a crossword, or whatever, suddenly The Fly buzzes loudly by our ear. We chase it round the room with newspapers, and *The Fly *turns to do a full frontal aerial charge. We sit down again, and The Fly waits till we're absorbed, then buzzes loudly by our ears...
> 
> After we watched University Challenge in Tag's computer den tonight, it was a choice of Relaxing with The Fly, or taking refuge on Talk Classical.
> 
> I'm taking refuge on Talk Classical.


"I particularly enjoy the dulcet tones of Elgar."


----------



## Vaneyes

SarahNorthman said:


> So I love salmon. I am now currently trying a cooking method for it that I have never tried before. Granted I don't cook fish often because I feel I am not very good at it. But, well this is all inclusive and has very little clean up.
> 
> View attachment 75429
> 
> 
> It is salmon on top of a bed of asparagus with butter and lemon. Both the asparagus and salmon have salt, pepper, and lemon juice. If any of you all have any good spices suggestions for salmon please tell me. I hear honey is good especially if you are grilling it.


Did you find a travel case that suited? And how was Niagara Falls for you?


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> We're hoping for sometime around this time next year.


Geez. There's a chance she'll like atonal by then.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Did you find a travel case that suited? And how was Niagara Falls for you?


Excuse me? I am somewhat confused.


----------



## GreenMamba

SarahNorthman said:


> So I love salmon. I am now currently trying a cooking method for it that I have never tried before. Granted I don't cook fish often because I feel I am not very good at it. But, well this is all inclusive and has very little clean up.
> 
> View attachment 75429
> 
> 
> It is salmon on top of a bed of asparagus with butter and lemon. Both the asparagus and salmon have salt, pepper, and lemon juice. If any of you all have any good spices suggestions for salmon please tell me. I hear honey is good especially if you are grilling it.


Dill.

IMO, honey would be bad with that. It works with miso or ginger or soy, but not lemon butter salmon.


----------



## SarahNorthman

GreenMamba said:


> Dill.
> 
> IMO, honey would be bad with that. It works with miso or ginger or soy, but not lemon butter salmon.


It actually came out well. I enjoyed it quite a bit. And I was considering using dill. I will have to use it next time. I cant believe I forgot about miso.


----------



## haydnfan

I think I'll try that myself Sarah. Looks tasty!


----------



## SarahNorthman

haydnfan said:


> I think I'll try that myself Sarah. Looks tasty!


It doesnt take much lemon, definitely keep that in mind. Last thing you need is for it to overpower the taste of everything else.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Taking refuge on Talk Classical.
> 
> This morning the central heating wouldn't go on, so we called our plumber. He diagnosed a failed valve & went out to his van to pick up a spare part, leaving the front door open. That's how The Fly must have got in. Every time we sit in our lounge, reading the paper, doing a crossword, or whatever, suddenly The Fly buzzes loudly by our ear. We chase it round the room with newspapers, and The Fly turns to do a full frontal aerial charge. We sit down again, and The Fly waits till we're absorbed, then buzzes loudly by our ears...
> 
> After we watched University Challenge in Tag's computer den tonight, it was a choice of Relaxing with The Fly, or taking refuge on Talk Classical.
> 
> I'm taking refuge on Talk Classical.


I do believe I know that fly. I was wondering where he went. Now I know.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Because I have a lot of salmon to get rid of..... I mean eat. I am currently making dinner which consists of it. But this time it has a honey garlic sauce. well, really it has soy sauce in it too, it really tastes very nice.


----------



## ricklee

Listening to my iphone free music service - Chopin Nocturnes Claudio Arrau. Wish I had the vinyl.


----------



## Figleaf

About to go and visit a farmhouse, and hoping that this is the one. The first house we visited was pretty much derelict and the second had earthquake damage (!) so we're hoping it will be third time lucky. 

Edited to add: like so many houses on this trip, the one we went to see had sold by the time we got to the estate agency. The other (considerably more modest) house they showed us was in a little dip below road level, opposite a pond and next to a brook, with an enormous lake a few hundred yards away. Nobody mentioned flood risk, but it would be wildly optimistic to expect that house to stay dry for long- and at a fixed price of €50,000, we decided to pass. I'll probably go back in the spring and see if I can get something.


----------



## Blancrocher

Waiting around impatiently for someone to do a performance of the recently discovered "Funeral Song" by Stravinsky and to upload it to Youtube.


----------



## Guest

Watching the rugger-buggers. Half time.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Managing the finances. Especially since I am looking into dressage training. It aint cheap yall. It will be totally worth it though.


----------



## TxllxT

Slowly preparing for our Indian Summer holiday on the Côte d'Azur that will start tomorrow.









We'll be staying one week in Antibes:







:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Slowly preparing for our Indian Summer holiday on the Côte d'Azur that will start tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be staying one week in Antibes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tiphat:


But you are living on a wonderful island too 
Well, I guess the weather will be better :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> But you are living on a wonderful island too
> Well, I guess the weather will be better :lol:


Personally I would take TxllxT's island over any tropical paradise any day in any weather. But that's just me.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Absolutely extraordinary! I agree to water my neighbours' plants while they are on holiday and when I go round to do it I find they have hidden the watering can! 

It's a good thing that I am a man of my word and not without lateral thinking and resource*, otherwise who knows what horticultural horrors they might return to.



*I borrowed a watering can from another neighbour. Cunning, eh?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> Absolutely extraordinary! I agree to water my neighbours' plants while they are on holiday and when I go round to do it I find they have hidden the watering can!


I think you'll find it's in the place they think is the most obvious place you'd look for it. So all you have to do is become clairvoyant (Mrs. Vox and I play this game a lot!)


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think you'll find it's in the place they think is the most obvious place you'd look for it. So all you have to do is become clairvoyant (Mrs. Vox and I play this game a lot!)


:lol:

If so, it is the first time they have played this game with me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Unsubscribing to and reporting spam in my email inbox ... not that it ever seems to make much difference.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Older Couple*

An older couple who were both widowed had been going out with each other for a long time. 
Urged on by their friends they decided it was finally time to get married.
Before the wedding they went out to dinner and had a long conversation regarding how their marriage might work.
They discussed finances, living arrangements and so on.
She asked how often he would be golfing to which he replied, only once a week.
Then finally he decided it was time to broach the subject of their physical relationship. 
"How do you feel about sex?" he asked rather tentatively.
"I would like it infrequently "she replied.
The old gentleman sat quietly for a moment, adjusted
his glasses then leaned over towards her and whispered.
"Is that one word or two?" :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

SarahNorthman said:


> '_Did you find a travel case that suited? And how was Niagara Falls for you?' _Excuse me? I am somewhat confused.


Allow me to refresh...

Luggage

http://www.talkclassical.com/35304-travel-10.html

Niagara Falls

http://www.talkclassical.com/35304-travel-11.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Allow me to refresh...
> 
> Luggage
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/35304-travel-10.html
> 
> Niagara Falls
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/35304-travel-11.html


Ah yes! I did find some suitable luggage though I had to content myself with Florida, New York wasn't able to happen. That's okay though, I had a great time regardless.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am relaxing after fixing the toilet. It had gotten so bad the tank would hardly refill in half an hour (fortunately we have two toilets in the house). I know very little about toilets, but with a few You Tube videos I became confident and bold, ran to the hardware and got a new valve and hose. It only took about 20 minutes and now the toilet fills in one minute!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently past 2AM I'm wondering why I'm packing away the pork rinds (anyone know where that comedic alliteration comes from? ) when I should be going to bed...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently doing a bit of writing for my class about GMO papaya. Kind of interesting really. Other than that, I am on a roll of positivity!


----------



## Tristan

Listening to J-pop and looking at anime fan art on Deviantart. Just something I need to do every now and then


----------



## Jeff W

Watching the cats stuff their faces after I refilled their food dishes.


----------



## Pugg

Listing to Beethoven.


----------



## Crudblud

Sitting in a hotel room in Perth, Scotland.


----------



## Ingélou

Crudblud said:


> Sitting in a hotel room in Perth, Scotland.


Sounds great - one tip though: if you decide to walk up Kinnoull Hill, just walk down the way you came. I've been twice lost in the woods there (1967; 1985) on account of the men I was with - father, husband - deciding to find a new more interesting way down. I just couldn't believe it, the second time round!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Listing to Beethoven.


Too much to drink?


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> I am relaxing after fixing the toilet. It had gotten so bad the tank would hardly refill in half an hour (fortunately we have two toilets in the house). I know very little about toilets, but with a few You Tube videos I became confident and bold, ran to the hardware and got a new valve and hose. It only took about 20 minutes and now the toilet fills in one minute!


Yes, this past year I made my first foray into the tank of a toilet, to fix lever, chain, etc. Successful, though I'm not keen for other toilet adventures.


----------



## Jos

Trying to listen to Brahms 2nd pianoconcerto, but constantly interrupted by obnoxious teenagers who are loud and NOT doing their homework. Why can't they do their homework in their rooms ? I know; wifi-reception is bad there and one really need an iPad for learning French.........


----------



## Vaneyes

Enthralled with TC posts to the point of almost peeing my pants?


----------



## Vaneyes

Jos said:


> Trying to listen to Brahms 2nd pianoconcerto, but constantly interrupted by obnoxious teenagers who are loud and NOT doing their homework. Why can't they do their homework in their rooms ? I know; wifi-reception is bad there and one really need an iPad for learning French.........


2 words, duct tape, though you will still say goodbye to the homework.


----------



## Antiquarian

Wondering at the moment what to do with an unpirated original copy of Finale 2008, music notation software that one of my friends has given me. I made the mistake of saying "Why I could have composed that!" at a concert, and this is the result. I've checked the software out, and have come to the conclusion that she was joking with me, knowing my utter ineptitude with computers. You have to be a _diehard composer_ to use this product, in addition to being a computer geek of the first water.


----------



## Blancrocher

Looking at various people's pathetic get-rich-quick schemes on Amazon.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm making meatloaf.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Right now, I am doubling over in despair. Just kidding. I'm typing on my mobile phone.


----------



## Crudblud

Ingélou said:


> Sounds great - one tip though: if you decide to walk up Kinnoull Hill, just walk down the way you came. I've been twice lost in the woods there (1967; 1985) on account of the men I was with - father, husband - deciding to find a new more interesting way down. I just couldn't believe it, the second time round!


Unfortunately I don't have much time to check out Perth and environs, it was mostly just a convenient place to stop on the way to Inverness, and I haven't had much time to see anything but the main high street type area, which I wandered in search of an ATM. It's a shame, especially since it looks to be nice walking weather out there today, at least as far as I can tell through the thick condensation on the windows (there was a pretty chilly fog out there last night, and the rooms here are a little too well heated), but should I find myself walking up Kinnoul Hill in future I'll defer to your expertise in the matter.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am just in love with The Piano Guys. Oh lordie their music is amazing! Such Talent! It makes me really want to get back into playing again.


----------



## TxllxT

We're having a great time on the Cote d'Azur, albeit with limited internet because of the floodings. Today we were in Cannes where there is still a lot of dirt & mud on the boulevard. There are so many underground garages here! We did visit Monaco on Sunday. They have lots of statues (nymphes, princes, etc.) but we were shocked by the kitschy non-quality. Also in Nice and Cannes the same stuff. It's a pity that the urbanisation has overgrown almost everything with a concrete non-beauty feeling, the happy exception being Antibes. But the seaside still has magic. Tomorrow we head for Saint Tropez and Hyeres. The sunny weather is staying with us...


----------



## Vaneyes

TxllxT said:


> We're having a great time on the Cote d'Azur, albeit with limited internet because of the floodings. Today we were in Cannes where there is still a lot of dirt & mud on the boulevard. There are so many underground garages here! We did visit Monaco on Sunday. They have lots of statues (nymphes, princes, etc.) but we were shocked by the kitschy non-quality. Also in Nice and Cannes the same stuff. It's a pity that the urbanisation has overgrown almost everything with a concrete non-beauty feeling, the happy exception being Antibes. But the seaside still has magic. Tomorrow we head for Saint Tropez and Hyeres. The sunny weather is staying with us...


Thank you for that report. Sorry to hear of the floodings. I have fond memories of the area (1989), staying at Cannes' Hotel Martinez for a week. Didn't venture too much. The low road to Nice, Mont Agel, Cannes-Mougins Golf Club, Moulin de Mougins, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## Crudblud

I'm in Inverness now, after a day's driving (well, I'm the navigator, road atlas and a notepad at the ready) and a distillery tour at Macallan. It's a very nice city, and I even got a faint glimpse of the aurora borealis on the way back to the Glenrossie from the Johnny Foxes pub. Hopefully I'll be able to see it much better tomorrow night in Wick.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm reading about all the recent Nobel Prize winners. Incidentally, I'm glad I forgot to place a bet on Haruki Murakami winning the lit prize as I'd planned to do.


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I'm at the Balsporran B&B, near the Dalwhinnie hamlet and distillery, and with easy access over a rail line to several trails in the Cairngorms. This may be the nicest place I've stayed so far in my Scotland travels, and I'm looking forward to getting up into the mountains for a day's walking tomorrow.


----------



## aleazk

Listening to Pink Floyd in utter nostalgy for my father, he loved PF.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Eating some chia seeds.


----------



## SarahNorthman

For some reason crying because I love Julie Andrews and she cant sing like before. Stupid emotions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Looking at passages of writing I'm suppose to analyse for an essay for literature.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Eating some chia seeds.


Chia seeds are just the best.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Chia seeds are just the best.


Until they get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Until they get stuck in your teeth.


Nah that's just saving some for later.

Have you done a picture of Schoenberg yet?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Nah that's just saving some for later.
> 
> Have you done a picture of Schoenberg yet?


BUT HOW DO I GET THEM OUT

Oh dear, Schoenberg sounds like a fun character xP I might be drawing one soon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> BUT HOW DO I GET THEM OUT
> 
> Oh dear, Schoenberg sounds like a fun character xP I might be drawing one soon.


Flexible teeth?

Perhaps draw the entire cohort of second Viennese school composers?


----------



## Bix

Looking at the final plan for may major singing activities over the next season - tis going to be tiring.

Orff: Carmina Burana (twice)
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Handel: Messiah (twice)
Vaughan-Williams: Sea Symphony (three times)
Rutter: Gloria
Vaughan-Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Elgar: The Apostles
Elgar: The Kingdom
Mahler: Symphony 8
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis


----------



## mstar

Sorry, I deleted this post.

I have instead substituted this rat.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm just gazing at the large quantity of Bach-related pictures that I just dumped in STI.


----------



## TxllxT

After almost 14 days on the road we've returned safely to our island. When we left Antibes, we happened to pass both Biot and Mandelieu: the smell of the catastrophe reminded us of similar disasters in the Czech Republic. We saw complete interiors on the street, overturned caravans and strange looking overmudded cars, but the penetrating mouldy sniff made the strongest lasting impression. An hour later we were walking in St Tropez, where nothing had occurred. St Tropez is a well preserved, beautifully restored small harbour town, that is surrounded by huge parking lots. 'La gendarmerie' is being turned into a museum and a Louis de Funès' statue will stand in front of it. After St Tropez we headed for Hyères. The coast is rocky and mountainous, so the sea can be seen only from afar. Hyères has its old town centre build on a mountain slope, so we climbed towards the castle and panorama views close to the top. Around the old centre there are many Fin de Siècle villas. A beauty, but alas, where is the sea? From Hyères we headed for Vichy in central France. Vichy is an old health spa with most of its architecture dating back to the 1870s, to the heydays of Emperor Napoleon III. Nowadays all these grand old glory buildings just seem too big: they don't know what to do with them. But there are great parks and the ambiance reminds one (a bit) of Paris. Vichy however doesn't attract many foreign tourists, it seems. After Vichy we did Luxembourg, where the autumn colours are blazing.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Trying to regain my sanity by watching the MitchiriNeko March after seeing that naked composer collection thing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Learning how to rent a chicken.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/rent-a-chicken-kamloops-1.3268929


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Researching on what exactly happened to Bach at Arnstadt in 1706. What exactly did the church authorities mean by "strange/stranger/unfamiliar maiden" and "make music"?


----------



## Dim7

Practicing Bolshevism (that is, not buying VPO records).


----------



## Flamme

Listening to silence and sounds of the house, waiting for mum to return...


----------



## Flamme

Ah just yawning...Was at my spanish lesson and walked a lot...


----------



## brotagonist

Reading three books at once, a few pages at a time


----------



## Flamme

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Nah that's just saving some for later.
> 
> Have you done a picture of Schoenberg yet?


Praying for the Sun...
Why is this fellow casted into the void?


----------



## Vaneyes

'Golf banned for China's Party members'

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/23/china/china-party-members-golf-ban/

And just when a new line of golf gear appeared, featuring the red star. 

Later edit: No ban on Party members privately purchasing Mercedes. 

http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/22/news/companies/mercedes-benz-china-car-sales/


----------



## Flamme

I find myself in 2 in the morning reading about german attack on Stalingrad!


----------



## brotagonist

I didn't know that dimmer switches 'burn out', but it seems that they do. The one in the main bathroom was flickering a lot and didn't want to stay on maximum setting; and the one in the gymnasium had gotten so bad that the light was barely more than a faint orange glow, even on maximum intensity.

Well, I finally got around to removing them. I decided to put the original on/off switches back in. Sometimes, it would be nice to have softer light in the gym, especially when on the bench staring up at the ceiling; but do I really need a dimmer in the main bathroom? I almost always have the light on at full intensity.

Yeah, so I went downstairs into the garage to look for screws to fit the switch plate and I spent about 90 minutes sorting tools, nails and screws and all of the stuff down there. I guess I'd wanted to get that done for a long while, too 

I ended up having a very late supper, finished at 22 o'clock. Decided to cook some potatoes for tomorrow. Gee, the housework never ends :lol: I think I'll just flop onto the mattress and read for a while


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Intermission during concert. Glazunov to be performed very soon on the program... I'll say a little more later after I wake up from passing out from Trench sickness...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Intermission during concert. Glazunov to be performed very soon on the program... I'll say a little more later after I wake up from passing out from Trench sickness...


Huzzah! Success! Lot of great Scandinavian music on the program (Sibelius and Nielsen tributes) but secretly I think his works were the best, and also best performed. Meditation op. 32, and Romance de Nina op. 102, violin and soprano soloists respectively. Mm Mm good! After the soprano piece, some guy, probably a Russian or at least a Glazunovian, shouted BRAVO! so nicely, it made me smile. Good to have company, even here in my little hometown! ^_^


----------



## Badinerie

Scanning Amazon, its my birthday on the 31'st and I may have some money to spend on Classical Music. If I dont buy another Guitar that is Heh!


----------



## Jeff W

Finally getting a chance to rest after working all day on moving into our (new to us) house! Moved everything into what was the fiancee's father's house. Everything is still in boxes and the cats are not happy but it is incredibly worth it!


----------



## Jos

Posting about cars and rockbands on a classical music forum. In the middle of the night because of massive party going on in the house. Oldest daughter turns 18 right now. Good party, drinking a beer with the adolescents every now and then and hearing their plans for the future.
Hanging with the lawyers, economists and, surprisingly, a carpenter of the future. Hopefully it all works out for them and may the world look a bit brighter in the future. Well, we'll await the final exams this spring.......


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

When is my parcel gonna arrive...;_;


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Working on a picture!


----------



## Vaneyes

Typing that I just took a sip of coffee.










Coffee Abstract, anon


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm currently recovering psychologically from a_ certain thread_ on the main classical discussion forum...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm currently recovering psychologically from a_ certain thread_ on the main classical discussion forum...


Which one?  Sorry if I'm asking an intrusive question.


----------



## bestellen

Same thing as you but also watching Van Helsing on ABC Family.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Which one?  Sorry if I'm asking an intrusive question.


The one about having a good ear....

I feel much better now though! Just had to listen to an hour of Him Truly, and then it was all better. ^_^


----------



## Flamme

Listening to Mahler and drinking beer by the open window...Thinking.


----------



## Antiquarian

Watching the horrible events unfold in Paris. The television talking heads are comparing this to 9/11.


----------



## breakup

Flamme said:


> Listening to Mahler and drinking beer by the open window...*Thinking*.


That could be trouble.


----------



## breakup

Antiquarian said:


> Watching the horrible events unfold in Paris. The television talking heads are comparing this to 9/11.


Push the damned button, there are no innocents when terrorists live close to you, you either send them away, or support them.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm currently deleting unneeded desktop icons and browser bookmarks. I'm procrastinating, of course, but I can't help feeling on some level that I'm doing something useful with my time as well.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I really want to pray for Paris, but I'm terrible at showing sincere grief and concern. It always feels insincere for some reason.

Don't invite me to funerals, guys


----------



## Pugg

Reading this thread;
http://www.talkclassical.com/40828-music-flooded-grand-piano.html


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I bought a yellow jasmine (Jasminum humile), smells like daffodils. 
;
It's raining outside now so Webern op 21, 22 and 28.


----------



## SarahNorthman

"And this song is called cat bronchitis in A minor!"


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Having breakfast. Using my phone. Looking at pictures of cats.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Having breakfast. Using my phone. Looking at pictures of cats.


meow meow meow meow


----------



## helenora

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I bought a yellow jasmine (Jasminum humile), smells like daffodils.
> ;
> It's raining outside now so Webern op 21, 22 and 28.


It's quite a poetical post. Idk if you wrote this way on purpose ( well, we all write on purpose in some or the other way), but I just imagine sound of rain +Webern and a yellow jasmine at the background or may be at the foreground  and all that together makes me think of Van Gogh's paintings, idk why, just associations .....


----------



## helenora

I was listening to Handel, but started to read Yogananda's interpretations of Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam and finally had to turn off the music, because I want to concentrate on just one thing "either ....or" , don't want one thing to serve as an accompaniment of the other.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yesterday I submitted 7 school applications all at once. Phew!

Now I'm pondering what to do with myself next. I got a few options. I can continue translating/reading the Glazunov Russian biography which I've taken almost 2 months off from reading, or maybe translate an article he wrote, or maybe just vegetate on YouTube. I also have a story I've been writing, my longest yet conceived, about a brother and sister. Should be 50-something chapters, maybe 200 pages long if you put that into a book. Reach Chapter 26 now...


----------



## Guest

I'd go with the Youtube. With cake and coffee...


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading how high tech beat low life.

http://www.infoworld.com/article/30...o-the-death-of-frances-public-enemy-no-1.html


----------



## Vaneyes

FB bans the innocent.

http://www.digitaljournal.com/news/...e-name-gets-banned-on-facebook/article/449935


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Vaneyes said:


> FB bans the innocent.
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/news/...e-name-gets-banned-on-facebook/article/449935


Phoo da bi! Thankfully for him the misconception is only on the internet...

speaking of which


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay yall! I need yo help! I am going to be upgrading my bed frame to a canopy frame, and naturally those take up quite a bit of space as you can imagine. My room really is quite small, BUT, as you can see from exhibit A down below that I have quite a few books, and my personal library is always expanding. My question is, do you all have any ideas for book storage that are space friendly but dont require me to put all ma babies in storage? Help? Please?







And please excuse that 'literary' mistake in the top left corner, I cant bare to get rid of them (no matter how much I HATE them) because I spent the scratch on them.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Yes people I know I am a nerd.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Yes people I know I am a nerd.


You can always ask Dr. Phil


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> You can always ask Dr. Phil


I'm not quite sure I understand.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Lamenting a certain 50-something page Wagner thread that has inexplicably vanished.


----------



## gHeadphone

Hey Sarah, thats an incredibly tidy room which is making me embarrassed at the state of my house. I have half of my books in boxes in a spare room! 

Why not store them in other peoples houses and charge them for the pleasure. I am of course recommending that you sell 90% of them. If you ever want to re-read any, buy a 2nd hand copy!


----------



## SarahNorthman

gHeadphone said:


> Hey Sarah, thats an incredibly tidy room which is making me embarrassed at the state of my house. I have half of my books in boxes in a spare room!
> 
> Why not store them in other peoples houses and charge them for the pleasure. I am of course recommending that you sell 90% of them. If you ever want to re-read any, buy a 2nd hand copy!


Well thank you for your suggestions! While it is a great idea, I don't really trust others to take care of my books like I would (perhaps I am paranoid). As for my tidy room, we are just lucky I caught it on a good day. It's usually a disaster area! I really need to do something about that tea stash of mine. I'm tea hoarding!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Lunch at McDonald's.


----------



## Gouldanian

Filling my few remaining healthy neurons with medical notions while listening to Carl Maria von Weber's Kozerstuck.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Contemplating the joys of Modernism.


----------



## Gouldanian

Lucifer Saudade said:


> Contemplating the joys of Modernism.


Come on that's absurd... joy and modernism don't go in the same sentence.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand.


If you feeling being a nerd , Dr Phil can help you :lol:
And please, do not insult my intelligence by saying : I don't know Dr. Phil


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> If you feeling being a nerd , Dr Phil can help you :lol:
> And please, do not insult my intelligence by saying : I don't know Dr. Phil


Oh I have no problems with being a nerdy individual. It's part of my charm.  And I do know who Dr. Phil is, I just don't put much stock in half the crap that comes out of that hole in his face.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ugh, my speech class has me writing a eulogy.


----------



## Iean

Trying to finish a thesis because another one is waiting :angel:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Feelin' like Beethoven. Producing a lot of metaphorical steam. I'm really angry right now.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've just been porlocked.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Feelin' like Beethoven. Producing a lot of metaphorical steam. I'm really angry right now.


aw WHO NEEDS A HUG?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dr Johnson said:


> I've just been porlocked.


porlocked

lolwut?


----------



## Pugg

Having lunch :wave:


----------



## Dr Johnson

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> porlocked
> 
> lolwut?


Another member (sorry, I can't remember who) used this word. It is making a verb out of the Person from Porlock.

Not that I was writing an epic poem. 

Update: It is in Chambers:

*porlock* _vt_ to hinder by an irksome intrusion or interruption.


----------



## brotagonist

I am telling myself that I am going to spend less time on the computer today and get much further into all of the books I borrowed from the library.


----------



## Guest

Sucking a fisherman's friend.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I've just been porlocked.


How was it for you?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> How was it for you?


Annoying. .


----------



## Blancrocher

Debating with myself whether I need to go out and buy a new bottle of wine for Thanksgiving Day hosts or if the cheap crap I have at home will suffice.


----------



## Flamme

Contemplating life in one of the moments of hitting the wall...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> aw WHO NEEDS A HUG?


you do NOT LAY A FINGER ON ME YOU ARISTOCRATIC CLOD I AM BEETHOVEN THE ONE AND ONLY AND THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO WAY  YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE ME ACT LIKE A SERVANT

...That may have been a bit too excessive.


----------



## SarahNorthman

This woman makes great music. I love her.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I just finished creating this beauty for my family's Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What's thanksgiving exactly?


----------



## Pugg

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What's thanksgiving exactly?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving.


----------



## SarahNorthman

[SUP][/SUP]


Pugg said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving.


I love those emojis! hahaha


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pugg said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving.


Does this mean I get a spanking with EVERY cultural celebration I'm not aware of?


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does this mean I get a spanking with EVERY cultural celebration I'm not aware of?


It does.

I'm really looking forward to Up Helly Aa.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Like, I don't really know indigenous South American custom, I don't know how Maori weddings work, I don't know how traditional peoples of Siberia celebrate birthdays. I would love to research them, become inspired by them, but is it truly bad if I don't know something of another culture even if I express interest in finding out from people of that culture?


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> It does.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Up Helly Aa.


okay, I dont know what that one is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SarahNorthman said:


> okay, I dont know what that one is.


Pugg's gonna give you a thorough flogging if you're not too careful!


----------



## Pugg

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Like, I don't really know indigenous South American custom, I don't know how Maori weddings work, I don't know how traditional peoples of Siberia celebrate birthdays. I would love to research them, become inspired by them, but is it truly bad if I don't know something of another culture even if I express interest in finding out from people of that culture?


That's when people live on the southern hemisphere , the blood is in the head, no time to think.
Just going on blabbing


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pugg said:


> That's when people live on the southern hemisphere , the blood is in the head, no time to think.
> Just going on blabbing


What do you mean?


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am totally in love with Gordon Ramsay. I love his shows, they are kind of inspiring.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm at the National Art Gallery.

and in the midst of realizing that Frollo is attractive


----------



## SarahNorthman

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Pugg's gonna give you a thorough flogging if you're not too careful!


OH crap! I better watch out! Spare me Pugg!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> OH crap! I better watch out! Spare me Pugg!


I am not that bad


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I am not that bad


Disappointed now.


----------



## Dr Johnson

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does this mean I get a spanking with EVERY cultural celebration I'm not aware of?


You'll be let off if you remembered Wombat Day on October 22nd.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> You'll be let off if you remembered Wombat Day on October 22nd.


well.....dang. I'm not off.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> well.....dang. I'm not off.


Don't worry. It was COAG I meant.

I think, as an American, you can be forgiven for not celebrating (or even having heard of) Wombat Day.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Don't worry. It was COAG I meant.
> 
> I think, as an American, you can be forgiven for not celebrating (or even having heard of) Wombat Day.


I've heard of Wombat day....I'm just not sure what it's all about.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I've heard of Wombat day....I'm just not sure what it's all about.


Wombat Day. .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dr Johnson said:


> You'll be let off if you remembered Wombat Day on October 22nd.


Those CGI wombats look soooooo stoned.

And wtf is wombat day


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> I am not that bad


But you are getting quite the reputation round here.
:devil:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

We need an official Stupid Hat day.


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> But you are getting quite the reputation round here.
> :devil:


I am not bothered


----------



## Celloman

Getting ready for the turkey!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Eyeing the mailman across the street through the window, wondering if he's got a package for me.


----------



## Cosmos

Today I just helped mom take down Thanksgiving stuff and then bring up Christmas stuff. We're decorating the tree tomorrow.

But right now? I'm just sitting in my freezing cold room


----------



## Flamme

Preparing to jump into bathtub and empty my mind of negative thoughts and a person i met


----------



## Pugg

Screening the forum for the latest news :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Mourning ComposerOfAvantGarde. God bless you, whoever you are. TC will never be the same without you.


----------



## brotagonist

^ Holy Mackerel! What happened this time? There must be some hidden threads somewhere, because I have never come across anything offensive from CoAG.

Gee, folks, it's only music (appreciation)! Let's not cut off heads.


----------



## Pugg

Decorating the house for the festive season :cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Decorating the house for the festive season :cheers:


Happy decorating! I went full on Martha Stewart on the house today, alas I do not have her level of talent. :/


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Happy decorating! I went full on Martha Stewart on the house today, alas I do not have her level of talent. :/


Thank you very much, going well over here.:tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am going through my facebook pictures and is apparent I have a selfie addiction. I think I need help.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> I am going through my facebook pictures and is apparent I have a selfie addiction. I think I need help.


Oh, don't we all! And it makes sense, since people judge us by our face to start off with. Lucky you, though - you are young & good-looking! I have to use smoke and mirrors.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Oh, don't we all! And it makes sense, since people judge us by our face to start off with. Lucky you, though - you are young & good-looking! I have to use smoke and mirrors.


Aw you are lovely! But thank you


----------



## Vaneyes

Current Events:

PMS guys.

http://www.westender.com/lifestyles...e-your-man-period-you-re-just-pissy-1.2119600

Ohio preacher's mistress has his baby, and becomes Wife #2.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-44-women-live-different-wings-Ohio-home.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Eyeing the mailman across the street through the window, wondering if he's got a package for me.


Good news, maybe he does. Bad news, a 50-50 chance these days that it'll be for another address.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Screening the forum for the latest news :tiphat:


You're in the correct place. I've just posted Current Events.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I should be sleeping right now, but I'm typing in this terrible font that insists on showing up as the forum's default font on my mobile phone. -sigh-


----------



## Ingélou

Sitting here not sure whether to kick myself or pat myself on the back.

After a fortnight trying to resist the charms of TC and posting as little as possible, I suddenly got the urge to start a new social group, where we can chat about our favourite reads.
http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/book-chat.html

Please do join - whether it's to talk about Dickens or about Robert Ludlum.
It's all grist to the mill.


----------



## Guest

Reading Being Mortal by Atul Gawande, whilst babysitting my gas engineer.


----------



## Pugg

Having a nice lunch :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

reading through in a very rapid manner " The Picture of Dorian Gray" and I must say "I adore simple pleasures. They are the last refuge of the complex. "  I'll go and post it into "wise sayings and meanings"


----------



## Jos

^^^
Every sentence from Oscar Wilde seems to end up in that thread.
Enjoy your read, I revisited that novel last year because we got tickets to a stageperformance of it.


----------



## helenora

Jos said:


> ^^^
> Every sentence from Oscar Wilde seems to end up in that thread.
> Enjoy your read, I revisited that novel last year because we got tickets to a stageperformance of it.


haha, yes, that's true, every sentence. I can't stop admiring how wise he was. When I'm reading it now I see it from a different angle, I discover more layers.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am freaking out about my persuasive speech that is due today.....and I'm still struggling to finish writing the darn thing. uuuugh I cant wait for this class to be over already!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Free lunch *at the world's most remote restaurant. Enchanting. Tell me how it is. 

http://www.core77.com/posts/16355/The-worlds-most-remote-restaurant


----------



## Gouldanian

Studying the ins and outs of cirrhosis...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am studying, reading Milton and Marvel and scouring the house for the Christmas cards.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I just made a fat yogurt pancake.


----------



## Pugg

Writhing the Christmas greetings cards.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Writhing the Christmas greetings cards.


I literally just finished mine. So many cards. I wish you luck on your endeavors.


----------



## Jeff W

Doing the monthly backup of all my files. Good timing too as the fiancee and I have to be out of the house for the week or so while the contractor puts in hardwood floors in our house!


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I am studying, reading Milton and *Marvel* and scouring the house for the Christmas cards.


I used to like those comics.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> I am studying, reading Milton and Marvel and scouring the house for the Christmas cards.


What are you reading of Marvell's? The excellent To his Coy Mistress, I suppose? And a favourite of mine is The Garden.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> I used to like those comics.


Oh I spelled that wrong! But in all honesty....I never really liked Marvel comics. I know I was a disappointing child.



Ingélou said:


> What are you reading of Marvell's? The excellent To his Coy Mistress, I suppose? And a favourite of mine is The Garden.


To his Coy Mistress is exactly what we were reading actually. :3


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> ...in all honesty....I never really liked Marvel comics. I know I was a disappointing child.


Nor did I. This was the comic I read :


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Nor did I. This was the comic I read :


Yes! I always red the funnies in the paper and the archie comics. Really old school stuff.


----------



## Ilarion

I am enjoying my day off - Eventhough I am nursing a runny-nose and general weakness of body.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh I spelled that wrong! But in all honesty....I never really liked Marvel comics. I know I was a disappointing child.


Actually I didn't notice the incorrect spelling when I made my facetious post. Also, I preferred DC comics when I was a kid.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Actually I didn't notice the incorrect spelling when I made my facetious post. Also, I preferred DC comics when I was a kid.


Haha I think the only good memory I have of anything DC is wanting to name my youngest brother Bruce because of Batman....needless to say mom did not go for it. But its his middle name so I guess I kind of won. Right? As for my spelling, really its just the matter of missing one L.


----------



## Pugg

Having a nice lunch :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

About to fetch my aged Mum over to our house for a soup lunch followed by a cracking game of dominoes. 
Live a little!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am making sugar cookies!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Just some of my creations! I cant remember the last time I had so much fun making these!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Finished some quick doodles of a peridot and a lapis lazuli.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Finished some quick doodles of a peridot and a lapis lazuli.


so kawaiiiiiiiii!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Is it weird that my new go to reading material when I am hating society is Utopia? Because lately it is.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

SarahNorthman said:


> so kawaiiiiiiiii!


I should probably mention that that Peridot's design is based off Claude Frollo. "Beata Maria, you know I am a precious gem, of my value I am justly proud..." xD

Lapis reminds me of some Adventure Time character but I can't figure out which one. I think it is the one named Marceline.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Aaaandd...done! Peridot meets a challenger.


----------



## Blancrocher

Going through my email account, deleting old order confirmations and shipping notifications. Feeling a little ashamed about how many there are, as well.


----------



## Flamme

Listening to Prokofiev while stretching my legs in a very comfy computer chair and drinking coke from a ''stylish'' beer glass...Everything tastes better when the glass is rightly shaped!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Thinking bad about people.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Thinking about bad people.


----------



## Pugg

Thinking good about people :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

ISIS meets Dirty Harry. What a guy. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3119071/ISIS-fighting-city-trader-returns-home-UK.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> Listening to Prokofiev while stretching my legs in a very comfy computer chair and drinking coke from a ''stylish'' beer glass...Everything tastes better when the glass is rightly shaped!


I think I know what you mean.


----------



## Flamme

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Thinking about bad people.


Here 2. I fall into same trap of being a good samaritan from time to time...


----------



## Pugg

Reading this forum.
Always a joy


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

On my way to a class party!


----------



## Blancrocher

Deleting itunes files. $0.99 for 2 million mediocre performances of Haydn no longer seems like such a bargain.


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> I think I know what you mean.


LOL kindred spirits!
Topic...
Thinking, thinking. Think i will turn it OFF...Otherwise my head may explode...Moments of waiting for something are def. worst...


----------



## Guest

I'm showing Gary Sinise's version of _Of Mice and Men_ to a class of 10th graders for at the least the 30th and last time (I'm retiring at the end of the school year).


----------



## SarahNorthman

Watching a documentary on the London Underground. Pretty fascinating


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Watching a documentary on the London Underground. Pretty fascinating


Probably better than travelling on the London Underground!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Probably better than travelling on the London Underground!


I've heard tale.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I shall learn new languages!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I love these videos! It's interesting to me.


----------



## Weston

Avoiding most social media until I can see the long anticipated and probably over hyped movie all my SF buddies will be chatting about.


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to 'drink away' Christmas. Im soooo over the whole thing.... Bah!


----------



## Ingélou

I haven't really started to think about it yet, but I must. Teeth-gritting time!


----------



## Pugg

I wrapped( my to give ) Christmas presents , let the fun begin .
I hope the recipients will be pleased :angel:


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm thinking about reading the "colon ring" thread, but I'll probably save it for a special occasion. I'm sure that one will be a beauty.


----------



## Flamme

Contemplating and breathing the colf, fresh air from an open window...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SarahNorthman said:


> I love these videos! It's interesting to me.


That's a coincidence, Sarah, I watched those two videos, and other similar ones, on Friday night UK time as I was rather anxiously waiting for some important blood test results to be made available to me (my own, I hasten to add).

I'm glad I'm not the only person on TC to have whiled away my time like that - I'd rather assumed that I would be! :lol:

I find the dawning of awareness of the cultural differences fascinating too.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I just got back from the most amazing concert! I went with my two aunts and my friend. We saw the Santa Fe Desert Chorale, and they were absolutely amazing and talented! I know have some new composers/song writers to love and appreciate! I have to say I really loved music by Michael Praetorius' In Dulci Jubilo, Peter Phillips' O Beatum et Sacosanctum Diem , Javier Busto's Ave Maria, Bob Chilcott's The Shepherd's Carol, and Daniel Elder's O Magnum Mysterium. The Director was fantastic and such a sweet man! I cant wait to see them perform music by Rachmaninov in August!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Slapping comical and fake subtitles onto various screencaps of Frollo.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Laying here listening to The Piano Guys and 2 Cellos and feeling totally emotional and inspired. Music really does speak to me on a whole other level. I really need to start playing instruments again.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Just back from making these.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm making cream puffs!


----------



## helenora

rehearsing this one for a Christmas party


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

helenora said:


> rehearsing this one for a Christmas party


I'd rather rehearse this!


----------



## Pugg

Browsing true my favourite topic's


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


> Browsing true my favourite topic's


*through
*topics

Being a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Helping prepare the table for tonight's corporate Christmas party. Heck, what a bunch of hens my female colleagues are. At the last workplace the other women were somehow interesting and with a sense of humor. The majority of this bunch is the very definition of "hens". Cluck-cluck-cluck, cosmetics, clothes, boys - it seems apart from these three topics and the actual work we do, no other thought ever crosses their minds. And they are all under 30. I am starting to understand why some women complain about "mentally degrading" while on maternity leave - with the work-related thought processes taken away, they have literally nothing else left to think - apart from clothes, boys and cosmetics, that is. I am so grateful for the existence of the internet that allows people to converse with different people than those in their immediate vicinity.

I like talking to the truckies much better: they may not be highly educated, but they have interesting stories to tell.

Sorry for the rant....


----------



## GreenMamba

Abraham Lincoln said:


> *through
> *topics
> 
> Being a Grammar Nazi.


A Grammar Nazi who fixates on spelling and is OK with dropped subjects.


----------



## Flamme

Praying...For me sanity!


----------



## brotagonist

I am moving my mother into a long term care facility. She needs attention, as she is too frail to take care of herself. It has been a long time to get her to see this. She fell last week and fractured her hip and is recovering well; she should not suffer any handicap, beyond her pre-existing chronic conditions. She appears to be very glad to finally unburden herself of all the responsibilities of living alone in a house. I am trying to get her into a brand new centre that will be opening in mid-January that promotes home-like living. The hospital staff know, as of yesterday, and are supportive.


----------



## Flamme

Got an ''mysterios'' phone call in 23:26...Very l8 and i didnt answer but rejected the call so it wouldnt cause a commotion in the house...Number looks familiar but again not...Hopefuly not some gal i gave a number recently...But again it is strange to call in such an hour...Probably a mistake...But the Thought Probably wont leave me 'til the morning...


----------



## Blancrocher

Today and tomorrow I'm catching up with family members and friends via phone and email, for various reasons.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Celebrating Christmas with Mozart here.


----------



## cwarchc

Typing MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone on TC
May you all have a good one


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am eating dark chocolate after a 1.5-hour Christmas-day hike in a hardwood forest that is about 10 miles from my house.


----------



## Iean

watching "The Killers : Live From The Royal Albert Hall" for the 4th time while doing the last chapter of a thesis:angel:


----------



## Flamme

Eating cakes with guests and will maybe watch a movie...Update on my previous post...It was a gal after all


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Florestan said:


> I am eating dark chocolate after a 1.5-hour Christmas-day hike in a hardwood forest that is about 10 miles from my house.


I'm just done drinking Bavarian beer after a 5-hour Christmas-day hike in a (mostly) pine forest.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SiegendesLicht said:


> I'm just done drinking Bavarian beer after a 5-hour Christmas-day hike in a (mostly) pine forest.


There were some patches of pines where I hiked, Scotch pine in fact. Always love the aroma in the pine forest.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Florestan said:


> There were some patches of pines where I hiked, Scotch pine in fact. Always love the aroma in the pine forest.


Yes! And I have a wonderful aroma from the Christmas tree at home as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes! And I have a wonderful aroma from the Christmas tree at home as well.


I am afraid we went fake tree about 10 years ago after the stand cracked and soaked the carpet and dozens of spider mites came off the tree. The fake one is easier to set up anyway. We do have real cedar garland hanging in the house, and a Fraiser fir wreath in the front door that smells wonderful every time I enter the house. Also have two huge white pine, two huge Norway spruce and three small Eastern hemlocks in the back yard--a lot for an 80-foot wide semi-sub-urban lot. But I don't have to go far to whiff the pines.


----------



## brotagonist

I have an artificial tree, but I have bottles upon bottles of essential oils, including, spruce, pine and fir, that I like to disperse into the air on occasion-hey, how about now! 

I just got back from the hospital. It started out being a nice visit, but then _the pattern_ started. I won't go into it. It was time to leave. I am so glad we have finally agreed on the long term care centre.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So, I had mentioned before I have been stuck between choosing either Composition and Theory or Keyboard performance for my minor. It's been suggested to me by a friend that I minor in both as they go hand in hand. I think this option makes the most sense. Can anyone give me their honest opinion on the matter? I am curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Flamme

Contemplating, being after a long time ''crucified'' between couple of girls i like and who like me...And they are all nice ''pieces'' in physical and spritual sense...


----------



## mstar

On TC for the first time in ages.

I also just got the "wait 30 seconds between posts" error. This is a good sign. (I hope.)


----------



## Pyotr

mstar said:


> On TC for the first time in ages.
> 
> I also just got the "wait 30 seconds between posts" error. This is a good sign. (I hope.)


Why the wait? What have you been doing?


----------



## mstar

Pyotr said:


> Why the wait? What have you been doing?


School. I'm also working on starting a nonprofit - it's a lot of work but I hope it'll work out.


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> So, I had mentioned before I have been stuck between choosing either Composition and Theory or Keyboard performance for my minor. It's been suggested to me by a friend that I minor in both as they go hand in hand. I think this option makes the most sense. Can anyone give me their honest opinion on the matter? I am curious to hear your thoughts.


See What happens in your life - Come in and share! for my answer to your original post. They reinforce each other. When you do UK music practical exams, they expect a good grasp of theory once you get past the beginner stage.


----------



## Pugg

Removing the the Christmas decorations, all back in the boxes, enough is enough. :lol:


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Removing the the Christmas decorations, all back in the boxes, enough is enough. :lol:


That makes you and The Queen.

When I grew up they stayed in boxes until the 24th of December and came down on the 6th January. My mother recenlty confided that one year when I was a young child, I got so upset every time she tried to take the tree down, she kept it in place until it was threadbare at the end of January!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wasting time in Wikipedia


----------



## mstar

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Wasting time in Wikipedia


I must suggest an excellent alternative: http://en.uncyclopedia.co/wiki/Wasting_time


----------



## Dim7

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Wasting time in Wikipedia


I on the other hand have somehow ended watching some New Agey mumbojumbo "philosophy" videos (about communicating with dolphins for example) on youtube.


----------



## aleazk

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Wasting time in Wikipedia


It's just a waste of time only in the sense that all of those different types of logic are nonsense.

von Neumann thought that quantum mechanics implied a new type of non-distributive logic.

If you want to waste more time, here you have it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_logic

The mathematical formalism is correct, though, and allows you to derive as theorems most of the usual axioms of quantum mechanics, but the semantic interpretation as a "logic" is nonsense.


----------



## Lukecash12

aleazk said:


> It's just a waste of time only in the sense that all of those different types of logic are nonsense.
> 
> von Neumann thought that quantum mechanics implied a new type of non-distributive logic.
> 
> If you want to waste more time, here you have it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_logic
> 
> The mathematical formalism is correct, though, and allows you to derive as theorems most of the usual axioms of quantum mechanics, but the semantic interpretation as a "logic" is nonsense.


What is "logic"? What is "logical"?


----------



## mstar

WOW. I'm just realizing that some old TC members have been banned, others have left... This is terrible!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

mstar said:


> WOW. I'm just realizing that some old TC members have been banned, others have left... This is terrible!


ComposerOfAvantGarde. 

Also Aramis.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Wasting time tending to virtual cats that barely move.


----------



## Kivimees

Having restored order to my office (as I do at the end of every year), I am now returning home where I will remain until Jan. 4.


----------



## Pugg

Kivimees said:


> Having restored order to my office (as I do at the end of every year), I am now returning home where I will remain until Jan. 4.


I did that before Christmas, enjoying it very much :cheers:


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> WOW. I'm just realizing that some old TC members have been banned, others have left... This is terrible!


No man ever steps in the same river twice, for it's not the same river and he's not the same man.
Heraclitus


----------



## Flamme

Chillin and warmin' up  Was to buy tickets for the ''Nutcracker'' and to sign a new contract for the faster internet with my cable provider...All that on me bike! Later i was by the river, just watched the ships go by, birds fly and river flow, thinking of nothing...A little mind reset...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Learning about the House of Detention via documentary.


----------



## Flamme

Making pop corn. Preparing to watch a movie.


----------



## ptr

Just got some bad craving's for popcorn, can't understand why? 

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

Relaxing here at TC with a beer after the end-of-the-year sauna.


----------



## mstar

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ComposerOfAvantGarde.
> 
> Also Aramis.


Exactly. TC isn't the same without the Council of Australian Governments and Aramis...


----------



## SarahNorthman

The tragic life of my favorite Harry Potter character! *cries*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mstar said:


> Exactly. TC isn't the same without the Council of Australian Governments and Aramis...


Aramis is only banned temporarily as I understand it, though. He has on occasions made me laugh hard and long - he must be vying with Couchie for the title of 'Funniest member on TC'.


----------



## EricABQ

Just finished a three day binge watch of "Making a Murderer" on Netflix.

It was a fairly dark and disturbing thing to watch. I'm not exactly sure how I feel about it. At this point I'm not at all convinced that either Steven or Brendan are guilty, but I'm also aware that skilled documentary film makers can make anything seem believable or unbelievable depending on their agenda.

It was certainly a gripping drama.


----------



## Lukecash12

TurnaboutVox said:


> Aramis is only banned temporarily as I understand it, though. He has on occasions made me laugh hard and long - he must be vying with Couchie for the title of 'Funniest member on TC'.


I wouldn't be suggesting that someone is in competition with Couchie if I were you. There's going to be blood in the water :lol: Still bummed out at what happened to COAG.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm trying my best to fill the ComposerOfAvantGarde-shaped hole that appeared in everyone's hearts ever since he was banned from the forums.


----------



## helenora

Lukecash12 said:


> I wouldn't be suggesting that someone is in competition with Couchie if I were you. There's going to be blood in the water :lol: Still bummed out at what happened to COAG.


goodness, just checked profile of COAG...can't believe. what happened? he was just temporarily banned....and now that. is it possible he can come back? or it's a permanent ban?


----------



## helenora

as for me I'm preparing for the weirdest party in my life so far, it says - talk is banned, silence, only music and dance is allowed! :lol:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Reading on Gesneriaceae


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> as for me I'm preparing for the weirdest party in my life so far, it says - talk is banned, silence, only music and dance is allowed! :lol:


Sounds ominous, we are having a party to, most of our friend are coming over so hope we having a nice time.

Talking allowed,_ no drugs and not going upstairs _


----------



## kartikeys

Trying to meditate. Make my mind free of worry. Am sitting alone for the process. Regaining some lost strength. Observing my mind.


----------



## kartikeys

helenora said:


> as for me I'm preparing for the weirdest party in my life so far, it says - talk is banned, silence, only music and dance is allowed! :lol:


I'd like to attend one like this. 
Might be host one if the new year wants me to.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Drawing Wagner for New Year's!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Sounds ominous, we are having a party to, most of our friend are coming over so hope we having a nice time.
> 
> Talking allowed,_ no drugs and not going upstairs _


haha, it just sounds ominous , and in fact it's good to talk less, people really talk lots of nonsense, especially during parties. Just as an alternative to "eating+drinking" parties. For me that's boring when a party is just for a stomach


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Sounds ominous, we are having a party to, most of our friend are coming over so hope we having a nice time.
> 
> Talking allowed,_ no drugs and *not going upstairs* _


Do you mean that guests _must_ go upstairs?

:devil:


----------



## Flamme

Some of our members are so...Naughty! Drinking some nice wine...


----------



## Dim7

Can't sleep and have nothing to do. Irritating.


----------



## geralmar

I spent late New Year's Eve and now into the early hours of New Year's Day comforting a depressed cat. I'm not particularly enjoying myself; but the cat seems to appreciate it.


----------



## Pugg

Loading the dish washer for the fourth time, nice to have a party, however, the place needs a clean up


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Playing Undertale!


----------



## Flamme

Listening to Pearl jam and feeling...Alive!


----------



## Cosmos

Watching the Syfy channel's annual Twilight Zone marathon


----------



## Wood

Viewing TC from my brand new OS, Ubuntu 15.10. It is working just fine so far.

I have a new e-mail client too, Evolution, which is also doing the job as it should.


----------



## Guest

geralmar said:


> I spent late New Year's Eve and now into the early hours of New Year's Day comforting a depressed cat. I'm not particularly enjoying myself; but the cat seems to appreciate it.


Could catnip assist?


----------



## brotagonist

Valerian works similarly.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Um...










Our fallen comrade, who has gone to the great big cardboard bus in the sky:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Oh my. Goodness me.

Do we get to see your "Mahlerian", "Taggart", "Krummhorn" and "Frederik Magle" catbook characters too, Abe?


----------



## Vaneyes

That little guy with the bad haircut is A-bomb rattling again. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/h-bombs-a-bombs-article-1.2487112


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> Viewing TC from my brand new OS, Ubuntu 15.10. It is working just fine so far.
> 
> I have a new e-mail client too, Evolution, which is also doing the job as it should.


Wood, sounds interesting. If you'd like to, elaborate at the Computer Talk thread. :tiphat:

http://www.talkclassical.com/18277-computer-talk.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am reveling in the fact that I beat the darn printer (not physically) when setting it up. They are such a pain in the butt sometimes!


----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Um...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our fallen comrade, who has gone to the great big cardboard bus in the sky:


Hehe. Although to be fair I've no idea what it means!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Drinking a well needed coffee.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm rejoicing! :trp:


----------



## Vaneyes

INVESTMENT OPPORTUNITY (FOR INFIDELS)

Thought you might want to consider getting on board early.

A German Engineer just started his own business in Afghanistan. He's making land mines that look like prayer mats.

It's doing well.

HE SAYS PROPHETS ARE GOING THROUGH THE ROOF.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What am I doing right now? Feeling rather foolish after my new DVD would not play and seemed like the menu was frozen. I could not get it to respond. I even tried a different DVD that I knew worked to see if my DVD drive had gone bad and it worked fine. Finally my son took it to his computer and said it works fine. So I said, try it in mine. He came back and said it works fine there too. I said show me. Turns out I was trying to click the titles (made sense to me) but you actually have to click a little white square to the left of the titles.

Duh!


----------



## Vaneyes

*POWERBALL* $800M.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/08/pf/taxes/powerball-jackpot-tax-bill/


----------



## Belowpar

My tax return.

I'm vowing:-
not to make any more posts/buy on eBay/check the weather/have more than 2 coffee's per hour/shout at cats/alcohol/make more than one stupid list
until it's completed.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm presently reviewing requests for feedback on purchases that I'd forgotten I'd made; I'm also considering the possibility that I have more cds than I need.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Florestan said:


> What am I doing right now? Feeling rather foolish after my new DVD would not play and seemed like the menu was frozen. I could not get it to respond. I even tried a different DVD that I knew worked to see if my DVD drive had gone bad and it worked fine. Finally my son took it to his computer and said it works fine. So I said, try it in mine. He came back and said it works fine there too. I said show me. Turns out I was trying to click the titles (made sense to me) but you actually have to click a little white square to the left of the titles.
> 
> Duh!


I often fall foul of the wacky graphical interfaces of DVDs.


----------



## Tristan

Bemoaning the fact that I have a recording of La Gioconda with no access to a libretto. You're supposed to be able to download it online from Decca, but after a half hour of trying, I've given up. Is it so hard to just print physical librettos? Despite being a tech-savvy millennial, I really truly loathe modern technology sometimes...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am admiring my Maria Stuarda DVD collection. The two on top (Mariella Devia and Janet Baker) I have watched. The other two are Joyce Didonato (the one I recently had menu trouble with) and Carmela Remigio.


----------



## Dim7

Being. .


----------



## Pugg

Dim7 said:


> Being. .


And trying to survive :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Not sleeping..........


----------



## SarahNorthman

Rest in peace David Bowie. You will always be one of my favorite musicians.


----------



## kartikeys

ruing a little over lost progress. though not overdoing it. the day was such.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

...Having a crush on a certain composer. For the sake of privacy, I will not name him/her.


----------



## Vaneyes

RBS says, "Sell everything."

http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/12/investing/markets-sell-everything-cataclysmic-year-rbs/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Bemoaning the fact that I have a recording of La Gioconda with no access to a libretto. You're supposed to be able to download it online from Decca, but after a half hour of trying, I've given up. Is it so hard to just print physical librettos? Despite being a tech-savvy millennial, I really truly loathe modern technology sometimes...


Kinda like UPS' tracking system. It gives you just enough for false hope.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hall & Murdoch* announce merger. Whatta lovely couple. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/11/showb...iid=ob_lockedrail_topeditorial&iref=obnetwork

*Hef* wansta sell, but he ain't leavin'. Yep, the successful buyer gets a beautiful estate in Holmby Hills, that'll include one elderly priapic boarder in jammies and slippers. No bunnies, they've scattered. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35288460


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ...Having a crush on a certain composer. For the sake of privacy, I will not name him/her.


I will randomly assume it is Zoltán Kodály.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have somehow become obsessed with KPop. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Thinking of making a video compilation of the stupid/silly posts on TC


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> RBS says, "Sell everything."
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/12/investing/markets-sell-everything-cataclysmic-year-rbs/index.html


The Motley Fool says they are wrong:

https://www.fool.co.uk/investing/2016/01/12/why-rbs-is-wrong-to-recommend-selling-the-ftse-100/

(This post is for information only and does not constitute financial advice)


----------



## Belowpar

Belowpar said:


> My tax return.
> 
> I'm vowing:-
> not to make any more posts/buy on eBay/check the weather/have more than 2 coffee's per hour/shout at cats/alcohol/make more than one stupid list
> until it's completed.


Well apart from

Going to see Joy at the Cinema,
Slept 7rs
Had grand Sunday Lunch out
Finished off a bottle on my return
Slept 7.5hrs
Did day at the office and sent for copies of info I'd lost. Doh
Watched To the Nowhere on TV - tip: don't
Slept 6 hrs
Did another day at the office
Went for swim

That's exactly how it turned out!

Right now sitting here with a smug feeling as that makes the return 18 days earlier than my average.

:angel:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^ A few years ago after a particularly bloody struggle with my tax return form I sent off a petulant letter to HMRC pointing out that my financial affairs were not complicated, were the same every year, had not changed recently and were unlikely to, and that as I had a busy job and chronic health problems, would they please consider not asking me to send in a self-assessment form every year.

I was expecting to be completely ignored, but to my amazement they replied saying that they agreed, there was no good reason for it, and they'd stop.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

An outbreak of common sense!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am watching a youtube video from NASA's New horizons team revealing the information we have learned just last year about Pluto. I have always loved NASA. I think their work is fascinating!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waiting for stew and listening to Aerosmith :-O


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ...Having a crush on a certain composer. For the sake of privacy, I will not name him/her.


It's one of the dead guys, right?


----------



## SarahNorthman

I really need to get back into learning Swedish.....


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Morimur said:


> It's one of the dead guys, right?


Yes filler text


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Yes filler text


Necro Lincoln :angel:


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I really need to get back into learning Swedish.....


Or Lithuanian :lol:


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> RBS says, "Sell everything."
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/12/investing/markets-sell-everything-cataclysmic-year-rbs/index.html


How can you trust a guy who puts on a silly voice like that? Maybe he's after a job with the BBC.

And one of the comments:
"


Americanvet1 1 day ago*Best Investments for 2016: * Ammunition and tobacco. Only the barter system will survive the Obama collapse. "

That is probably better advice. In any case, the stock market has been no place for the small investor for decades, if not forever.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another, more nuanced, view of current volatility:

http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/287991/why-share-sell-may-be-overdone


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> I really need to get back into learning Swedish.....


When I am done with German (more or less) I want to do it too.


----------



## Jeff W

Ripping CDs that came in yesterday's post. More specifically this:









Beethoven's Symphonies with HvK conducting the Philharmonia in the 1950s.

Also, waiting for Home Depot to deliver our new clothes dryer as ours went and died on us over the weekend. Apparently the old one had a good 15+ year run. Hopefully the new one will last just as long!


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> How can you trust a guy who puts on a silly voice like that? Maybe he's after a job with the BBC.
> 
> And one of the comments:
> "
> 
> 
> Americanvet1 1 day ago*Best Investments for 2016: * Ammunition and tobacco. Only the barter system will survive the Obama collapse. "
> 
> That is probably better advice. In any case, the stock market has been no place for the small investor for decades, if not forever.


RBS update. Well, I'm almos' done sellin' everythin'. House, car, furniture, dishes....only the clothes on my back remain, and a 'puter.

My underwear is spoken for by a gent in Sausalito, CA, but the rest should be good to go to a local park. I'm greenin' it, Not buyin' anything from now on. Somebody's comin' by at noon to hopefully buy the 'puter, so this could be my TC D-Day. Done Day.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I will be crying for days about Alan Rickman. I am so upset, not the news I wanted to wake up to at all.


----------



## Figleaf

SarahNorthman said:


> I will be crying for days about Alan Rickman. I am so upset, not the news I wanted to wake up to at all.


Oh no, that's horrible news. I'm not much of a film watcher these days, but I loved him in Sense and Sensibility, probably my favourite movie of all time. RIP.


----------



## Figleaf

Vaneyes said:


> RBS update. Well, I'm almos' done sellin' everythin'. House, car, furniture, dishes....only the clothes on my back remain, and a 'puter.
> *
> My underwear is spoken for by a gent in Sausalito, CA, *but the rest should be good to go to a local park. I'm greenin' it, Not buyin' anything from now on. Somebody's comin' by at noon to hopefully buy the 'puter, so this could be my TC D-Day. Done Day.


:lol: Wow, that must be some seriously posh underwear! I couldn't afford to buy anything in Sausalito apart from an ice cream and a ferry ticket back to San Francisco!


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> Another, more nuanced, view of current volatility:
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/287991/why-share-sell-may-be-overdone


Hmm. There is a school of thought that "volatility" is just the MSM's euphemism for slow motion economic collapse. I don't pretend to know anything about investments though.


----------



## GreenMamba

The market is declining because oil dropped below $30/barrel. We can't survive cheap oil! Who knew?


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about a new car manufacturer. Google. Off to a rough start, say wha?

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35301279


----------



## Figleaf

GreenMamba said:


> The market is declining because oil dropped below $30/barrel. We can't survive cheap oil! Who knew?


Well, the fracking bubble didn't survive cheap oil, or so I'm told. But isn't cheap oil caused by the destruction of demand caused by the financial crisis which was caused at least in part by high oil prices?


----------



## Wood

I'm revelling in the 19 likes so far for this post:

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-1539.html#post998147

Who would've thought that Copland is so popular,


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Being very angry. How am I even supposed to cope with living with two incredibly conflicting personality traits? I am somehow paradoxically both fiercely ambitious and lazy.


----------



## Pugg

Being very happy, no problems whatsoever and the rest, well nobody is perfect


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Being very angry. How am I even supposed to cope with living with two incredibly conflicting personality traits? I am somehow paradoxically both fiercely ambitious and lazy.


Direct your ambitions into something that you love too much to be lazy about it.


----------



## sospiro

Watching live pictures from NASA of the space walk of astronauts Tim Kopra and Tim Peake - first British astronaut to walk in space. 

http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv


----------



## EricABQ

Watching the stock market crash. 

This sucks. I'm going to miss being filthy rich.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to ignore my cat who thinks it's time to play laser dot. It's turned into a nightly ritual, and when she gets impatient, she vigorously taps my arm to get my attention.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm trying to ignore my cat who thinks it's time to play laser dot. It's turned into a nightly ritual, and when she gets impatient, she vigorously taps my arm to get my attention.


Out of curiosity, is your cat black?


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Out of curiosity, is your cat black?


Curiosity killed the cat


----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Out of curiosity, is your cat black?


Nope. We have two, but one is more eager to play than the other. The one on top, Lucy, is the impatient one.


----------



## Figleaf

EricABQ said:


> Watching the stock market crash.
> 
> This sucks. I'm going to miss being filthy rich.


Pretty much how I feel about the GBP-euro exchange rate, minus the part about ever being filthy rich!

I am back in England at the moment, and very relieved because I got the roof of the new house fixed in the nick of time, and for the eminently reasonable sum of €30! The heavy terracotta tiles are designed to be loose rather than being nailed on like slates, and I now realise that this is so they can be lifted off and replaced from the inside as our roofer did, without the need to hire scaffolding or a cherry picker to get up on the roof. The other reason it was so cheap is that I only had to pay for one replacement tile, as the half a dozen or so other broken ones were replaced with spares which he found in the attic. So the house is pretty much watertight, except for the 'conservatory', in reality a small courtyard which has been covered over with corrugated plastic sheeting, which is now covered in crud and leaking in several places. Fortunately there's a big drain in the concrete floor: attractive it ain't, but at least it keeps the rainwater out of the rest of the ground floor and basement. Ideally I'd like to make it into a kitchen, since the actual 'kitchen' is just a smallish empty room which has had a chunk taken out of it to create a shower room and toilet, unusual luxuries for such an inexpensive house. (There's a cobwebby cupboard in the conservatory which probably housed the previous toilet, which wouldn't have been of the plumbed in variety. )

My horrible conservatory:









:lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Starting my first glass of wine and settling in for an amiable discussion of modern art & music.


----------



## Guest

None of your business, it's not illegal.


----------



## GreenMamba

Blancrocher said:


> Starting my first glass of wine and settling in for an amiable discussion of modern art & music.


Amiable? I assume the discussion won't be at TC.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> Pretty much how I feel about the GBP-euro exchange rate, minus the part about ever being filthy rich!
> 
> I am back in England at the moment, and very relieved because I got the roof of the new house fixed in the nick of time, and for the eminently reasonable sum of €30! The heavy terracotta tiles are designed to be loose rather than being nailed on like slates, and I now realise that this is so they can be lifted off and replaced from the inside as our roofer did, without the need to hire scaffolding or a cherry picker to get up on the roof. The other reason it was so cheap is that I only had to pay for one replacement tile, as the half a dozen or so other broken ones were replaced with spares which he found in the attic. So the house is pretty much watertight, except for the 'conservatory', in reality a small courtyard which has been covered over with corrugated plastic sheeting, which is now covered in crud and leaking in several places. Fortunately there's a big drain in the concrete floor: attractive it ain't, but at least it keeps the rainwater out of the rest of the ground floor and basement. Ideally I'd like to make it into a kitchen, since the actual 'kitchen' is just a smallish empty room which has had a chunk taken out of it to create a shower room and toilet, unusual luxuries for such an inexpensive house. (There's a cobwebby cupboard in the conservatory which probably housed the previous toilet, which wouldn't have been of the plumbed in variety. )
> 
> My horrible conservatory:
> 
> View attachment 80309
> 
> 
> :lol:


Well, it's a project, and hopefully in time you'll be able to look at such photos and think "goodness, this is how it used to be!"


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Pretty much how I feel about the GBP-euro exchange rate, minus the part about ever being filthy rich!
> 
> I am back in England at the moment, and very relieved because I got the roof of the new house fixed in the nick of time, and for the eminently reasonable sum of €30! The heavy terracotta tiles are designed to be loose rather than being nailed on like slates, and I now realise that this is so they can be lifted off and replaced from the inside as our roofer did, without the need to hire scaffolding or a cherry picker to get up on the roof. The other reason it was so cheap is that I only had to pay for one replacement tile, as the half a dozen or so other broken ones were replaced with spares which he found in the attic. So the house is pretty much watertight, except for the 'conservatory', in reality a small courtyard which has been covered over with corrugated plastic sheeting, which is now covered in crud and leaking in several places. Fortunately there's a big drain in the concrete floor: attractive it ain't, but at least it keeps the rainwater out of the rest of the ground floor and basement. Ideally I'd like to make it into a kitchen, since the actual 'kitchen' is just a smallish empty room which has had a chunk taken out of it to create a shower room and toilet, unusual luxuries for such an inexpensive house. (There's a cobwebby cupboard in the conservatory which probably housed the previous toilet, which wouldn't have been of the plumbed in variety. )
> 
> My horrible conservatory:
> 
> View attachment 80309
> 
> 
> :lol:


Those maybe the bad points, but otherwise, what a wonderful house Figleaf, with its four storeys, basement (which needs to become my Man Cave) and roomy attic. Nice step ladders too, and a good supply of warm baguettes next door. You've done really well my darling, I'm looking forward to living there.

xxx


----------



## Pugg

Putting the dishes in the dishwasher, making breakfast for the one I love and going to call my friends in Australia


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Those maybe the bad points, but otherwise, what a wonderful house Figleaf, with its four storeys, basement (which needs to become my Man Cave) and roomy attic. Nice step ladders too, and a good supply of warm baguettes next door. You've done really well my darling, I'm looking forward to living there.
> 
> xxx


Thank you hun! I don't know if I would have dared to do it entirely alone. I was dreading the first night in a creepy old house that a 97 year old died in, but your calming presence stopped me worrying about ghoulies and ghosties. And I don't think anyone will fight you for the spidery cellar!


----------



## Art Rock

Counting the hours - four and a half left until touchdown of the flight from Shanghai with my wife on board. She's been with her parents for 3 months, helping them move (which included selling their house, buying a new one, get that up to standards, ordering furniture, and the actual move).


----------



## Pugg

Going to have a nice lunch :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. "*Grizzly Adams" *(73).










Our own *Grizzled Ghost*, may or may not, be related.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> Those maybe the bad points, but otherwise, what a wonderful house Figleaf, with its four storeys, basement (which needs to become my Man Cave) and roomy attic. Nice step ladders too, and a good supply of warm baguettes next door. *You've done really well my darling, I'm looking forward to living there.*
> 
> xxx


Why yes! Get a room, you two!


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> Pretty much how I feel about the GBP-euro exchange rate, minus the part about ever being filthy rich!
> 
> I am back in England at the moment, and very relieved because The heavy terracotta tiles are designed to be loose rather than being nailed on like slates, and I now realise that this is so th*I got the roof of the new house fixed in the nick of time, and for the eminently reasonable sum of €30! .... *:lol:


A few North American TC lurkers may be seeking out this *Roofer of the Millennium*. 30 Euros, hurrumph.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Watching the stock market crash.
> 
> This sucks. I'm going to miss being filthy rich.


Yup, you missed your chance to *sell everything*. Small window, there was, there was.


----------



## Vaneyes

sospiro said:


> Watching live pictures from NASA of the space walk of astronauts Tim Kopra and Tim Peake - first British astronaut to walk in space.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv


Well, sort of. Pinewood Studios, ac-tu-ally.


----------



## Vaneyes

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Being very angry. How am I even supposed to cope with living with two incredibly conflicting personality traits? I am somehow paradoxically both fiercely ambitious and lazy.


I know the feeling. Wake me up for our skydiving time.


----------



## EricABQ

Just finished _Jessica Jones_ on Netflix.

I have to say I was mostly bored by it. I think it could have benefited from some editing. 13 episodes was about 3 too many.


----------



## hpowders

Waiting to get a quote on new windows and a front door. I hate spending money that's NOT designated for CDs/DVDs.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Looking forward to the end of one of the craziest work days I've had so far. Four minutes left....Three....


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Looking forward to the end of one of the craziest work days I've had so far. Four minutes left....Three....


And off you go :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Actress Andie MacDowell learns Twitter lesson. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2016/01/24/andie-macdowell-bumped-first-class/79277382/


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Looking forward to the end of one of the craziest work days I've had so far. Four minutes left....Three....


"And that is why, students, the worst day golfing is better than the best day working."


----------



## Pugg

Waiting for the builders, for goodness sake, finish my conservatory


----------



## GreenMamba

Pondering the Golden State Warriors, who beat the previously 38-6 San Antonio Spurs by 30 points.


----------



## EricABQ

GreenMamba said:


> Pondering the Golden State Warriors, who beat the previously 38-6 San Antonio Spurs by 30 points.


Barring a major injury to Curry it seems like the NBA season is basically over. Only drama is seeing if the Warriors get to 73 wins.


----------



## Vaneyes

Trumpster tops 40%. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/politics/donald-trump-ted-cruz-polling/index.html


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Trumpster tops 40%.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/politics/donald-trump-ted-cruz-polling/index.html


This election season is going to be a dumpster fire of epic proportions.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> "And that is why, students, the worst day golfing is better than the best day working."


yes Master Vaneyes, no worries, even if we have a triple bogey... hahaha


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> yes Master Vaneyes, no worries, *even if we have a triple bogey*... hahaha


Even worse, I once shot a "moose".


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Even worse, I once shot a "moose".


----------



## Vaneyes

Zika and 2016 Summer Olympics.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/olympics/35444254


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Zika and 2016 Summer Olympics.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/olympics/35444254


Don't get pregnant I would say :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> Even worse, I once shot a "moose".


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


Damn your eyes sir, I wanted to post that classic.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wasting time on YT.

This is a good slice about creative work


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Actually, there'd still be an upside to Trump being elected - we could witness assassination attempts on him.


----------



## GreenMamba

A bit too far, Abe. 

Ironically, I might add.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> A bit too far, Abe.
> 
> Ironically, I might add.


This observation was not made by me. Also, some people have voted for him because they wanted to see him get assassinated.


----------



## Pugg

Putting the dishes in the dishwasher, making breakfast and listing to music


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Procrastinating, the usual.


----------



## Vaneyes

After a 6.4 quake, it looks like Taiwan's building code should be revisited.


----------



## mstar

Downloading awesome shimeji onto my desktop.


----------



## Pugg

Reading the interesting topics, and avoid the obvious bullying :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I've been wasting a heck of a lot of time on the bull... on the topics of interest here today. I'm turning this box off now :tiphat::lol:


----------



## EricABQ

Reading about Edgar Mitchell, the sixth man to walk on the moon, who died on Thursday. Pretty interesting guy.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/02/06/edgar_mitchell_1930_2016.html

There are now only seven living men who've been to the moon.


----------



## Stavrogin

Just finished watching Bologna - Fiorentina. 
Fiore one man down but managed to get a draw, 1-1


----------



## mstar

Work. Work. Work.. stall for 3 minutes on TC. Back to work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

When Coldplay was doing their part of the Superbowl half-time show, Gustavo Dudamel was there "conducting" some young violinists on stage. But the funny thing was, he not only was irrelevant (you don't need a conductor for a backbeat), but he wasn't even being himself. He was conducting a stiff 4, not even showing his usual passion or smile...  Sorry man, I bet you got paid well though. It's just, if you're not actually making sound by singing or playing an instrument, and you're not dancing, you're basically not useful in a pop concert. The silent miming of conducting is hardly visually stimulating in comparison...


----------



## trazom

Sitting here...numb from recent disillusionment.


----------



## Pugg

Wondering why people always giving answers before for you, if the person ask You (A.K.A me ) a question, so rude


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Hyperventilating.


----------



## atsizat

I am listening to Vivaldi


----------



## Mal

Vaneyes said:


> After a 6.4 quake, it looks like Taiwan's building code should be revisited


They were saying just this building was affected so it's probably crooked developers that need looking into.


----------



## Lukecash12

Listening to my favorite podcast.


----------



## starthrower

Nursing my pinched nerve. Listening to Bruce Cockburn's early 70s albums. Letting the cold air in as my silly cat runs in and out of the snow.


----------



## mstar

starthrower said:


> Nursing my pinched nerve. Listening to Bruce Cockburn's early 70s albums. Letting the cold air in as my silly cat runs in and out of the snow.


Dare I say it all my nerves are pinched these days.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Me at any given moment:


----------



## helenora

I was listening to Piazzolla's La Camorra. It's not enough to be called classical, yet not too much of a pop. just listening...... but when I opened this thread and checked favorite Lukecash12 podcast I changed my mind and now I'm listening to one of my favorite podcasts too.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Me at any given moment:


Perhaps moving to a more exciting place wood help


----------



## Il_Penseroso

8.00 a.m. Starting my day with Duetto buffo di due gatti ! (Elisabeth Schwarzkopf - Victoria de Los Angeles)


----------



## Blancrocher

Have tickets to a sold-out artistic event, but we're skipping it for no good reason.


----------



## taktojawojtek

After 7 years I decided to watch Six Feet Under series again. Just started.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Wasting time on Tumblr. I should really be studying, but alas.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm watching this video! Watch it watch it watch it watch it! It contains Schoenberg!!!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently baking that cake I posted about. Why not go for it eh?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm watching this video! Watch it watch it watch it watch it! It contains Schoenberg!!!


I forgot you are a mythical beast as well! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I hate them for somewhat similar yet different reasons I hate TED Talks, Adam Sandler and the clownish style characteristic of many American 'comedy' shows.


----------



## Blancrocher

Waiting for a cd I really want to come down in price before pulling the trigger. So far, so good--I've waited slightly over five minutes already, and I'm still feeling pretty calm.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Reading about Marantaceae.


----------



## Wood

Posting for the second time on the French equivalent of Talk Classical. I'm thankful for Google Translate.


----------



## Wood

I see that I've now been on this site for three years. 

Who knows where the time goes?


----------



## mstar

Wood said:


> Posting for the second time on the French equivalent of Talk Classical. I'm thankful for Google Translate.


Debussy?
15 characters. I like Suite Bergamasque.


----------



## Wood

mstar said:


> Debussy?
> 15 characters. I like Suite Bergamasque.


Non, si j'aime Debussy. Nous avons discuté de la messe de Bach in B Minor, Part et Bruckner.

J'espère que mon avatar de Yvonne Gall peut être reconnu là-bas un jour.


----------



## mstar

Wood said:


> Non, si j'aime Debussy. Nous avons discuté de la messe de Bach in B Minor, Part et Bruckner.
> 
> J'espère que mon avatar de Yvonne Gall peut être reconnu là-bas un jour.


I hope mine can be, too.


----------



## Dr Johnson

It is at this time of day that I ask myself "shall I have a cup of tea?". 

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

I am still mulling it over at the moment.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> It is at this time of day that I ask myself "shall I have a cup of tea?".
> 
> Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
> 
> I am still mulling it over at the moment.


Would a check on biscuit stocks assist in your decision-making?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Would a check on biscuit stocks assist in your decision-making?


That's a very astute question.

At the risk of wearying my fellow members: If I opt for a cup of tea I then ask myself "shall I have a biscuit (or little cakey thing) with my tea?"

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

Today, even if I do decide on a cup of tea (still very much up in the air at this stage), I shall not be having a biscuit (or little cakey thing) because there are no biscuits (or little cakey things) in the house.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Non, si j'aime Debussy. Nous avons discuté de la messe de Bach in B Minor, Part et Bruckner.
> 
> J'espère que mon avatar de Yvonne Gall peut être reconnu là-bas un jour.


Aha, I thought I recognised Mme Gall! With our current avatars we are now Romeo _and_ Juliette, though hopefully with a happier ending:



















And (as Juliette probably didn't say to Romeo) I can now cyberstalk you in two languages, which should be most educational.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> That's a very astute question.
> 
> At the risk of wearying my fellow members: If I opt for a cup of tea I then ask myself "shall I have a biscuit (or little cakey thing) with my tea?"
> 
> Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
> 
> Today, even if I do decide on a cup of tea (still very much up in the air at this stage), I shall not be having a biscuit (or little cakey thing) because there are no biscuits (or little cakey things) in the house.


Oh dear! Personally I couldn't cope with such a reckless lifestyle; I even maintain a stock of Belvitas in the car's glove compartment. Or those new oaty things.


----------



## Dr Johnson

To have a constant supply of biscuits (or little cakey things) in the house would be to invite constant consumption of the same (with the concomitant consequences).


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Aha, I thought I recognised Mme Gall! With our current avatars we are now Romeo _and_ Juliette, though hopefully with a happier ending:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And (as Juliette probably didn't say to Romeo) I can now cyberstalk you in two languages, which should be most educational.


What a lovely couple.

Affre / Gall made a good couple too.:lol:

I'm a bit concerned about the woman who claims to be 915 who might potentially be cyberstalking me over there.

See her off feuille de figuier.


----------



## Wood

If I had such an irregular consumption of biscuits I would probably need to create a spreadsheet in order to track my biscuit per day ratio. 

Obviously a second column would be required for little cakey things.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> If I had such an irregular consumption of biscuits I would probably need to create a spreadsheet in order to track my biscuit per day ratio.
> 
> Obviously a second column would be required for little cakey things.


I can send you my spreadsheet if you like for a template. It's very useful.


----------



## SarahNorthman

One word. Fanfiction.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Reading about Acanthaceae.


----------



## Pugg

Making spring breakfast


----------



## Vaneyes

*This just in...*

How do we know that the economy is in really bad shape?

Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 congressmen.
Angelina Jolie adopted a child from the United States.
Motel Six doesn't leave the light on any more.
A picture is now worth only 200 words.
Wall Street has been renamed WalMart Street.
CEOs are playing miniature golf.
I received a pre-declined credit card.
I called the suicide hotline. My call was answered at a call center in Pakistan. When I told the man on the other end that I was suicidal, he got excited and asked if I could drive a truck.​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Laughing at this... 
http://www.classicfm.com/instruments/musician-brains-pie-charts/


----------



## mstar

vaneyes said:


> *this just in...*
> 
> how do we know that the economy is in really bad shape?
> 
> *exxon-mobil laid off 25 congressmen.*
> angelina jolie adopted a child from the united states.
> motel six doesn't leave the light on any more.
> a picture is now worth only 200 words.
> wall street has been renamed walmart street.
> ceos are playing miniature golf.
> i received a pre-declined credit card.
> i called the suicide hotline. My call was answered at a call center in pakistan. When i told the man on the other end that i was suicidal, he got excited and asked if i could drive a truck.​


ican'tstoplaughingatthis!!!!


----------



## mstar

SarahNorthman said:


> One word. Fanfiction.


One (1) word (2). Fanfiction (3).

oooooohhhhhh maaaan.... das 3!!


----------



## aleazk

Having some nerdy fun... finished the first two PCBs for my homemade "drone"!









(I could do it with a single microcontroller... but it's less fun and homemade in that way)


----------



## kv466

Revisiting my old, favorite website where I'd happily spend countless hours! It's nice to see some familiar 'faces' still around and even nicer that there are more and more newer ones and that this fine site has continued.


----------



## Bix

I'm doing the same, whilst listening to a little ditty called Mahler 8.


----------



## Vaneyes

Massive heart attack, *Gary Shandling* dead. :angel:

http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/24/garry-shandling-dead/


----------



## kv466

One of my childhood favorites!


----------



## hpowders

Getting ready to watch the movie "Everest". Right. It's not my idea.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wolves gone bad.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/25/us/wyoming-wolf-pack-elk-slaughter/index.html


----------



## hpowders

Actually Everest was pretty good. So sad though. Based on a mountain-climbing club's true story of attempting to reach the summit of Mt. Everest. I know Bach has been there "musically" many times!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> Wolves gone bad.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/25/us/wyoming-wolf-pack-elk-slaughter/index.html


They've left the elk in a neat row. OCD wolves?


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Wolves gone bad.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/25/us/wyoming-wolf-pack-elk-slaughter/index.html


Excellent. Now, instead of writing yet _another_ essay on American industrialization, I'm caught up with this:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Actually Everest was pretty good. So sad though. Based on a mountain-climbing club's true story of attempting to reach the summit of Mt. Everest. I know Bach has been there "musically" many times!!


Speaking of, try, The Man Who Skied Down Everest.


----------



## Gordontrek

Going to a baseball game.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm on the side of the stage at my church, waiting for the first service to begin. I'm performing in our music team, 2 morning services. Includes hymns and offertory. And 2 Russian Orthodox liturgies we'll be saying as a congregation (in English of course)?  Yay! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> They've left the elk in a neat row. OCD wolves?


Don't be silly, they've just put them in Best Before Date order.


----------



## hpowders

While playing the Schoenberg Piano Concerto very loudly, the dog next door has joined in.

I wish one of our "modern" music experts was here to help me determine whether:

1. the dog is barking atonally or:

2. is he doing his thing tonally, but with a lot of dissonance.


----------



## Vaneyes

Motel 6 redo.

http://www.latimes.com/travel/california/la-trb-motel-6-makeover-20160324-story.html


----------



## Ingélou

Reflecting ruefully on the fact that I've made it on to the Top Posters List after months of careful post-husbandry. 
As a result, my posting average has gone up again by 0.01 
Must do better tomorrow...


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Reflecting ruefully on the fact that I've made it on to the Top Posters List after months of careful post-husbandry.
> As a result, my posting average has gone up again by 0.01
> Must do better tomorrow...


We have a "Top Posters" list? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

OP: Posting like a bloody madman!


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Motel 6 redo.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/travel/california/la-trb-motel-6-makeover-20160324-story.html


We'll leave a light on for ya.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fixin to eat some lasagna. Also wishing I had about 3 hours per day with nothing to do but watch and listen to operas.


----------



## Tristan

Looking at bikes online because my bike was stolen today!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Fixin to eat some lasagna. Also wishing I had about 3 hours per day with nothing to do but watch and listen to operas.


Good you found some tine to eat though :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Good you found some tine to eat though :tiphat:


My Florez I Puritani DVD set arrived yesterday and less than a minute's worth of sampling show that it is a wonderful opera production.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Waiting for the clock to turn 4:34 PM EST (March 30), and then it's time for flute karaoke!


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> Having some nerdy fun... finished the first two PCBs for my homemade "drone"!
> 
> View attachment 82814
> 
> 
> (I could do it with a single microcontroller... but it's less fun and homemade in that way)


After quite a lot of tedious work, it's finally taking shape. Also, I bought the rotor part of a RC helicopter to make sure it will fly.

For those that are still reading this post, here are two vids testing the circuit: 1 and 2.


----------



## mstar

Getting made fun of at home for listening to Schoenberg without headphones. 
Well worth it.


----------



## GreenMamba

mstar said:


> Getting made fun of at home for listening to Schoenberg without headphones.
> Well worth it.


Made fun of for the lack of headphones, or for Schoenberg?


----------



## Pugg

Reminiscing how lucky I am, last night seeing and hearing: Renée Fleming live :angel:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Listening to some beautiful music and wandering the forums.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Listening to some beautiful music and wandering the forums.


Words right off my mouth :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Distributing a lot of likes. I'm trying to think of it as an investment, but I can't help feeling a bit queasy and guilty.


----------



## Dim7

I took a nap and it felt like I had slept for a millenium.

Well, not really. It felt more like 5 hours when it was around an hour. But wouldn't it have been interesting if it had been inside the dream "totally like a millenium" when only an hour had passed in real time.


----------



## hpowders

Eating my oatmeal and drinking my coffee, building up my energy for a nice morning walk.


----------



## Pugg

Having a nice cup off tea, strong white no sugar


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Eating my oatmeal and drinking my coffee, building up my energy for a nice morning walk.


For me, it's Cheerios and coffee. Am finishing my second cup of coffee right now. Next, my daily dark chocolate fix.


----------



## hpowders

Back from my morning walk. Now what?

I've got it! Do 1117 posts on TC!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have yet to get started on reading Ovid.....gotta get on that.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I have yet to get started on reading Ovid.....gotta get on that.


_Tu quoque?_


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> _Tu quoque?_


I wasn't aware you were reading it as well.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I was being lightheartedly economical with the truth. 

And willfully misquoting Ovid by adding a question mark to the phrase.


----------



## Bayreuth

I'm listening to Beethoven String Quartets op. 59 as I eat mini-sausages right from the can. I feel like a very sophisticated troglodite


----------



## hpowders

^^Quite the multi-tasker.


----------



## Pugg

Laughing my socks off.
The way and length people go to try, to insult you as none subtle as they can / allowed is beyond believe.
The louder they scream they more I know I am right and: thinking......water off a ducks back


----------



## Bayreuth

I'm listening to Bach's Mass in B Minor as I watch the Clasico game (Barcelona vs Real Madrid). I'm not a football fan but in my country you kind of have to watch this game


----------



## mstar

The TV is on in the background. "Say Yes to the Dress". If they say "sexy" or some objectifying antifeminist statement one more time, I'm going to email the producers with a link to the TC Top 100 Recommended list, and the subject of the email will be *"Culture Yourselves, Please, for the Sake of Humanity"*.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Letting the whole wheat linguine with five cheese sauce and minestrone soup from Olive Garden settle while I rip my new CD set of Die Frau ohne Schatten (Strauss) and anticipate the Detroit Symphony Orchestra performance of Beethoven's 6th symphony that I am attending this evening.


----------



## Sloe

Florestan said:


> Letting the whole wheat linguine with five cheese sauce and minestrone soup from Olive Garden settle while I rip my new CD set of Die Frau ohne Schatten (Strauss) and anticipate the Detroit Symphony Orchestra performance of Beethoven's 6th symphony that I am attending this evening.


Detroit seems like the scariest city in America. 
I would never dare to go there.

I currently sit on a tram. I hate traveling weekend nights. Too many people and they are all drunk.Someone spilled out wine and I have smell it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have discovered the answer to my problem. I am simply an old soul. Who would have known it would be such a task.


----------



## TxllxT

Enjoying our stay with the Czech family & marveling at the outburst of Spring flowering everywhere.


----------



## Cosmos

I'm in class right now but I'm not paying any attention b/c I'm a bad student and also because I'm a senior and this is the last month of college so It's hard for me to care about anything anymore


----------



## Vaneyes

"You're never going to have a girlfriend or any kind of social life if you insist on listening exclusively to classical music."

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...love-classical-music-daniel-handler-interview


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> "You're never going to have a girlfriend or any kind of social life if you insist on listening exclusively to classical music."
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...love-classical-music-daniel-handler-interview


"I haven't listened to the Scriabin since, but just the other day a friend spotted it in my collection and asked to put it on. "ABSOLUTELY NOT, under any circumstances," said my wife."

That's tragic - I have absolutely no idea why he would marry her.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "You're never going to have a girlfriend or any kind of social life if you insist on listening exclusively to classical music."
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...love-classical-music-daniel-handler-interview


Hilarious :lol:


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> "You're never going to have a girlfriend or any kind of social life if you insist on listening exclusively to classical music."
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...love-classical-music-daniel-handler-interview


But I do not like Maroon 5.


----------



## Figleaf

mstar said:


> "I haven't listened to the Scriabin since, but just the other day a friend spotted it in my collection and asked to put it on. "ABSOLUTELY NOT, under any circumstances," said my wife."
> 
> That's tragic - I have absolutely no idea why he would marry her.


Well, it's comforting to think that he managed to get married, even to a Scriabin phobe, in spite of playing with dolls and listening to opera as a boy! (It wouldn't bother me if a guy did that,but then I've never really cared about having a girlfriend or a social life.)


----------



## Ilarion

Lets see: Right now I am listening to an organ improvisation of Goethe's "Faust"...Courtesy of Youtube.............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listening to Glazunov's String Quintet (forgot how good this piece is! The last movement is super good!) because it's coming on PUBLIC RADIO, while I'm eating a spoonful of plain Nutella.

*stares at thin waistline*

Darn... it didn't work.

:tiphat: :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

My brain is going in a million different directions.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> My brain is going in a million different directions.


Mine also :lol:


----------



## clockworkmurderer

You probably just need a good dose of Grandpa's Brain Tonic


----------



## Pugg

clockworkmurderer said:


> You probably just need a good dose of Grandpa's Brain Tonic


At 06.45 AM, no thank you


----------



## SarahNorthman

clockworkmurderer said:


> You probably just need a good dose of Grandpa's Brain Tonic


Whats in it. I can brave it no matter the time of day,


----------



## clockworkmurderer

it's mainly mithril vapor


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I spend unhealthy amounts of time fantasizing about the dead composers.
Am I qualified to be Felix Mendelssohn now?


----------



## Ilarion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Listening to Glazunov's String Quintet (forgot how good this piece is! The last movement is super good!) because it's coming on PUBLIC RADIO, while I'm eating a spoonful of plain Nutella.
> 
> *stares at thin waistline*
> 
> Darn... it didn't work.
> 
> :tiphat: :lol:


Huilu,

Plain Nutella? Is that what struggling students today are forced to eat when trying to make ends meet?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ilarion said:


> Huilu,
> 
> Plain Nutella? Is that what struggling students today are forced to eat when trying to make ends meet?


Well I'm not much of a student currently, I took a year off. But that's what I do sometimes... you know, when I'm trying to compliment what I'm listening to.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sad, another zookeeper is killed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/u...da.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0


----------



## Gordontrek

Scrolling through TC instead of finishing history homework due in three hours.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Gordontrek said:


> Scrolling through TC instead of finishing history homework due in three hours.


Story of my life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Sad, another zookeeper is killed.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/u...da.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0


Oh dear, I've been to that zoo and seen a tiger there. Wonder if it was the same tiger... I wonder how long those cats live...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently mourning the fact that I cannot find anyone my own age to have an intelligent conversation with. It's sad how now a days intelligence is so frowned upon by younger generations. At this rate I will be single forever as a lack of intelligence is a no go for me. On top of the lack of intelligent conversation its also the lack of lively conversation, its like people just don't know how to talk to people outside of shallow conversation that goes nowhere. This is all very aggravating.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

^^ they made the internet for us


----------



## kartikeys

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently mourning the fact that I cannot find anyone my own age to have an intelligent conversation with. It's sad how now a days intelligence is so frowned upon by younger generations. At this rate I will be single forever as a lack of intelligence is a no go for me. On top of the lack of intelligent conversation its also the lack of lively conversation, its like people just don't know how to talk to people outside of shallow conversation that goes nowhere. This is all very aggravating.


Invent. I tell myself.


----------



## kartikeys

Making decisions. Minimising thought.


----------



## SarahNorthman

kartikeys said:


> Invent. I tell myself.


What do you mean?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Revising for Science.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently mourning the fact that I cannot find anyone my own age to have an intelligent conversation with. It's sad how now a days intelligence is so frowned upon by younger generations. At this rate I will be single forever as a lack of intelligence is a no go for me. On top of the lack of intelligent conversation its also the lack of lively conversation, its like people just don't know how to talk to people outside of shallow conversation that goes nowhere. This is all very aggravating.


There's a whole wide world out there, don't give up just yet


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Questioning my sexuality.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Questioning my sexuality.


You do know the world has two kind of people?


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> You do know the world has two kind of people?


People who keep things in their pockets and those who don't?


----------



## cwarchc

I disagree
The world has many types of people

Every one to be celebrated


----------



## SarahNorthman

I feel like I need to be more proactive in befriending some of the people of the forums.


----------



## mstar

Reading about near-death experiences??? Apparently there are "knowledge departments". What the heck - can I make a special request to be in the same department as someone? If so, I'm good.


----------



## Dim7

I am currently having something.


----------



## znapschatz

cwarchc said:


> I disagree
> The world has many types of people
> 
> Every one to be celebrated


So many! Okay, then, might as well get started. This might take all day...


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> People who keep things in their pockets and those who don't?


You've guessed it in once


----------



## Taggart

Pugg said:


> You do know the world has two kind of people?


Those who understand binary and those who don't?


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Right now I'm listening to Camille Saint-Saens (forgive me with my american keyboard and lack of motivation for ASCII keycode combinations) exquisite Requiem. I actually don't usually go for vocal works when listening to classical, but I don't mind if it's not a language I understand. I am however currently learning to speak German, and so vocal works in German are particularly interesting to me because of that. Not that Saint-Saens was writing in German.


----------



## mstar

Pugg said:


> You do know the world has two kind of people?


The modernists and the anti-modernists.

You can decide on the definitions yourselves.


----------



## Vaneyes

Delta Airlines drops charge for talking to a human.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/14/pf/...-booking-fee/index.html?iid=ob_article_footer


----------



## mstar

Oh my goodness - when the poll I just made reaches the community forum...
Well, it's quite self-explanatory. You'll see.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is the first day of the year that I've worked in my "Office in the garden". And very pleasant and warm it's been too, after the morning frost disappeared (I have good heating here).

But I had forgotten how dysfunctional the office PC has become. It's running Linux Ubuntu 15.10, and since the last major upgrade it's been freezing and crashing. 6 times today.

So I have been Googling what to do to fix this problem on askubuntu.com. And it says (I paraphrase) "Tough. It does that. It might be your graphics drivers, but probably not. Here's how to reboot the PC without resorting to a 'hard' reboot" (i.e. the on/off switch). *Sigh*

Not for the first time I question the wisdom of buying a PC without a Microsoft OS. But my (ancient) laptop running Xubuntu has _never ever_ had this problem!

First world problem, I know.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am beginning to write the multitude of review papers for my philosophy class.....because I have left it for last minute like usual. Luckily I tend to write better in a hurry than otherwise. I'm not sure why but that's how it is.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You do know the world has two kind of people?


Yes: the half that can use their brain, the half that have forgotten how to use their brain and the half that can't use their brain.


----------



## mstar

Pugg said:


> You do know the world has two kind of people?


Those who can count, those who can't, and those who aren't sure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tubman? ousts Jackson on the $20 bill. Maybe Abe Lincoln is the next one losing his money prestige, since his father-in-law "owned" slaves. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/u...t-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Balthazar

Vaneyes said:


> Tubman? ousts Jackson on the $20 bill. Maybe Abe Lincoln is the next one losing his money prestige, since his father-in-law "owned" slaves.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/u...spot-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


I have no problem with Tubman. I am more concerned that the US Treasury altered its plans to modify the $10 bill due to... the popularity of a Broadway musical?


----------



## Pugg

Turning the heater on, the forum temperature is dropped by half suddenly :devil:


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Tubman? ousts Jackson on the $20 bill. Maybe Abe Lincoln is the next one losing his money prestige, since his father-in-law "owned" slaves.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/u...spot-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


That's not why Jackson was ousted, because his father owned slaves.

EDIT: and just clarifying, Jackson will still be on the $20, he's just being moved to the other side.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> That's not why Jackson was ousted, because his father owned slaves.
> 
> EDIT: and just clarifying, Jackson will still be on the $20, he's just being moved to the other side.


No, that's Jesse Jackson.


----------



## Guest

Listening to Mahler's 9th for the first time, on Spotify (Chailly/Concertgebouw)


----------



## Belowpar

Procrastinating, as I always am when I glance at this thread.


----------



## Guest

The ToS prevents me from saying.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clockworkmurderer said:


> Right now I'm listening to Camille Saint-Saens (forgive me with my american keyboard and lack of motivation for ASCII keycode combinations) exquisite Requiem. I actually don't usually go for vocal works when listening to classical, but I don't mind if it's not a language I understand. I am however currently learning to speak German, and so vocal works in German are particularly interesting to me because of that. Not that Saint-Saens was writing in German.


Viel Glück :tiphat:

Seriously, anybody who learns German because of music, gets my highest respect. The world needs more of such people.

As for what I am doing right now: I am learning about sea shipments, air shipments, containers, ports - all that stuff. The person in charge of these things at my company has recently married and emigrated, so I've been asked to take over. For someone who is going to move to one of Europe's largest sea transport hubs and look for a job there, this offer is a godsend.


----------



## Pugg

Ploughing trough a lot of topics


----------



## mstar

Belowpar said:


> *Procrastinating*, as I always am when I glance at this thread.


Taking a visit to the Tiger-Man thread?


----------



## Vaneyes

Last word on the Tubman 20 (hopefully) goes to the Trumpster.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/21/politics/donald-trump-tubman-bill-political-correctness/index.html


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Last word on the Tubman 20 (hopefully) goes to the Trumpster.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/21/politics/donald-trump-tubman-bill-political-correctness/index.html


"Pure political correctness"? Does that make it wrong?


----------



## EricABQ

Just saw the breaking news about Prince. 

Certainly a giant in the history of pop music. 57 isn't young, but still too young to die.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Just saw the breaking news about Prince.
> 
> Certainly a giant in the history of pop music. 57 isn't young, but still too young to die.


:angel:So, let's all party like it's 1999.

Subsequent edit:

April 15

http://www.justjared.com/2016/04/15/prince-hospitalized-after-plane-makes-emergency-landing/

April 21

http://bnonews.com/news/index.php/news/id4191


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> "Pure *political* correctness"? Does that make it wrong?


"Of course. Correctness has nothing to do with politics. It's simply good manners."


----------



## clockworkmurderer

SiegendesLicht said:


> Viel Glück :tiphat:
> 
> Seriously, anybody who learns German because of music, gets my highest respect. The world needs more of such people.
> 
> As for what I am doing right now: I am learning about sea shipments, air shipments, containers, ports - all that stuff. The person in charge of these things at my company has recently married and emigrated, so I've been asked to take over. For someone who is going to move to one of Europe's largest sea transport hubs and look for a job there, this offer is a godsend.


I'm actually learning German because of a beautiful, wonderful, intelligent Austrian. ;D getting to actually understand bits of Mendelssohn's work (he's one of my favorites) in its original language is a really awesome side effect. Das mehr ich lerne, das mehr ich brauche lerne.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clockworkmurderer said:


> I'm actually learning German because of a beautiful, wonderful, intelligent Austrian. ;D getting to actually understand bits of Mendelssohn's work (he's one of my favorites) in its original language is a really awesome side effect. Das mehr ich lerne, das mehr ich brauche lerne.


You are not alone who first began to learn German because of a romantic interest - and found some of the most beautiful music in the world in the process :tiphat: By the way, may I ask what is your opinion of Wagner? 

And if I may: it should be "Je mehr ich lerne, desto (umso) mehr ich brauche zu lernen".


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is the first day of the year that I've worked in my "Office in the garden". And very pleasant and warm it's been too, after the morning frost disappeared (I have good heating here).
> 
> But I had forgotten how dysfunctional the office PC has become. It's running Linux Ubuntu 15.10, and since the last major upgrade it's been freezing and crashing. 6 times today.
> 
> So I have been Googling what to do to fix this problem on askubuntu.com. And it says (I paraphrase) "Tough. It does that. It might be your graphics drivers, but probably not. Here's how to reboot the PC without resorting to a 'hard' reboot" (i.e. the on/off switch). *Sigh*
> 
> Not for the first time I question the wisdom of buying a PC without a Microsoft OS. But my (ancient) laptop running Xubuntu has _never ever_ had this problem!
> 
> First world problem, I know.


I've had the same problem with mine. I dare say they will shortly release an upgrade which will fix the problem.

Incidentally, my other computer which runs Linux Mint only has updates of a more secure kind, and they are less frequent. I've found it to be more stable than Ubuntu in the four months that I have been running both.

Also, on Ubuntu I can't watch video on ITV and Channel 4 due to Flash problems. No issues with Mint.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mint good, Ubuntu.. not so good.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

SiegendesLicht said:


> You are not alone who first began to learn German because of a romantic interest - and found some of the most beautiful music in the world in the process :tiphat: By the way, may I ask what is your opinion of Wagner?
> 
> And if I may: it should be "Je mehr ich lerne, desto (umso) mehr ich brauche zu lernen".


Thank you; corrections on my translations are always very helpful. I try to speak with my girlfriend in German for at least ten minutes each day. Having a native speaker helping me has probably given me a significant advantage, as has spending time in German speaking countries. That combination, je and desto, I think is a really helpful and interesting thing for me to add to my quiver of usable phrases. Ich bin mache Deutsch lernen für zwei monaten, aber wann ich war im Deutschland ich gelernt vom "absorption."

And as far as Wagner's music goes, I must say that I have yet to make any kind of study of his music. While I don't really like making blanket statements like this, most of my classical interests lie in older times; pre 1800s. With that said, what do you think of his music? Where should I start? If you're (or anyone else that might be reading and wants to weigh in) a Wagner fan, and can decide on just 3, give me 3 of your favorite pieces that he composed and I'll listen to them.


----------



## mstar

Dr Johnson said:


> Mint good, Ubuntu.. not so good.


That's apparently the general consensus online - at least from the comments I've seen. 
Personally, I stick to the Mac OS X (El Capitan newest). It does just about all I need it to do.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clockworkmurderer said:


> Thank you; corrections on my translations are always very helpful. I try to speak with my girlfriend in German for at least ten minutes each day. Having a native speaker helping me has probably given me a significant advantage, as has spending time in German speaking countries. That combination, je and desto, I think is a really helpful and interesting thing for me to add to my quiver of usable phrases. Ich bin mache Deutsch lernen für zwei monaten, aber wann ich war im Deutschland ich gelernt vom "absorption."
> 
> And as far as Wagner's music goes, I must say that I have yet to make any kind of study of his music. While I don't really like making blanket statements like this, most of my classical interests lie in older times; pre 1800s. With that said, what do you think of his music? Where should I start? If you're (or anyone else that might be reading and wants to weigh in) a Wagner fan, and can decide on just 3, give me 3 of your favorite pieces that he composed and I'll listen to them.


Okay, first the correction then: Ich lerne Deutsch für zwei Monate (or "seit zwei Monaten", here I am not 100% sure either), aber wenn ich in Deutschland war, lernte ich durch Immersion (I think that's what you meant).

As for what I think of Wagner's music: I love it, I adore it, I worship it. It is for me a sum total of all the good things about the German culture, and no discussion of the latter is possible without a mention of that music. You could probably start here: http://www.talkclassical.com/28249-recommend-some-wagner-new.html or here: http://www.talkclassical.com/11270-approaching-wagner.html Good advice from many people.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> I've had the same problem with mine. I dare say they will shortly release an upgrade which will fix the problem.
> 
> Incidentally, my other computer which runs Linux Mint only has updates of a more secure kind, and they are less frequent. I've found it to be more stable than Ubuntu in the four months that I have been running both.
> 
> Also, on Ubuntu I can't watch video on ITV and Channel 4 due to Flash problems. No issues with Mint.


I may have to give Mint a try then. Thanks for the tip.



mstar said:


> That's apparently the general consensus online - at least from the comments I've seen.
> Personally, I stick to the Mac OS X (El Capitan newest). It does just about all I need it to do.


I volunteer you to help me install it on my old PC then!


----------



## Vaneyes

Mama Munster has been found. We now have a pair.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

SiegendesLicht said:


> Okay, first the correction then: Ich lerne Deutsch für zwei Monate (or "seit zwei Monaten", here I am not 100% sure either), aber wenn ich in Deutschland war, lernte ich durch Immersion (I think that's what you meant).
> 
> As for what I think of Wagner's music: I love it, I adore it, I worship it. It is for me a sum total of all the good things about the German culture, and no discussion of the latter is possible without a mention of that music. You could probably start here: http://www.talkclassical.com/28249-recommend-some-wagner-new.html or here: http://www.talkclassical.com/11270-approaching-wagner.html Good advice from many people.


Once again, danke Schön for the corrections. It's a long process but every day I get " ein bisschen besser." 

I'll definitely give Wagner's music some serious listening. I've chosen Tristand und Isolde to accompany me this evening, and I am enjoying the first half hour now, while washing dishes at work.


----------



## Wood

I'm using TC to try to get to sleep. It's not working.


----------



## Guest

Wondering why Lorin Maazel is in such a rush with the WPO to get through the Largo of Sibelius 4th???


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Mama Munster has been found. We now have a pair.


The dudette on the left is the heroine of Handel's Theodora.


----------



## hpowders

clockworkmurderer said:


> Thank you; corrections on my translations are always very helpful. I try to speak with my girlfriend in German for at least ten minutes each day. Having a native speaker helping me has probably given me a significant advantage, as has spending time in German speaking countries. That combination, je and desto, I think is a really helpful and interesting thing for me to add to my quiver of usable phrases. Ich bin mache Deutsch lernen für zwei monaten, aber wann ich war im Deutschland ich gelernt vom "absorption."
> 
> And as far as Wagner's music goes, I must say that I have yet to make any kind of study of his music. While I don't really like making blanket statements like this, most of my classical interests lie in older times; pre 1800s. With that said, what do you think of his music? Where should I start? If you're (or anyone else that might be reading and wants to weigh in) a Wagner fan, and can decide on just 3, give me 3 of your favorite pieces that he composed and I'll listen to them.


I used to speak to my girlfriend in clearly articulated, monosyllabic American English. It didn't help.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> I used to speak to my girlfriend in clearly articulated, monosyllabic American English. It didn't help.


Then maybe you should have tried the German. Or maybe French or Italian, a lot of girls seem to find them romantic


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clockworkmurderer said:


> Once again, danke Schön for the corrections. It's a long process but every day I get " ein bisschen besser."
> 
> I'll definitely give Wagner's music some serious listening. I've chosen Tristand und Isolde to accompany me this evening, and I am enjoying the first half hour now, while washing dishes at work.


Bitte schön  When I was a complete beginner, I was grateful for any help or corrections, so now I am glad to do this for somebody else.

So, how did you find Tristan und Isolde? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## clockworkmurderer

SiegendesLicht said:


> Bitte schön  When I was a complete beginner, I was grateful for any help or corrections, so now I am glad to do this for somebody else.
> 
> So, how did you find Tristan und Isolde? Did you enjoy it?


While I did listen to the opera, I have a process of listening that I feel allows me to really get the character from the piece and experience nuances. I try first to allow it to sink in subliminally; put it on as background while doing work of some kind or reading perhaps. During this listen I mainly notice highlights and climaxes. For the second listen, I put the piece on and do research about the composer, about the piece, about the reception in society at the time, about the venues it was perhaps performed in, etc etc. During this listen I become "friends" with the piece.

The third stage of listening is active. Sitting, without other distractions, and listening. Listening to the flow of movement to movement, listening to which instruments are involved, listening to emotions and ideas and thoughtscapes as they expose themselves to my ears.

I did enjoy Tristan und Isolde, however I still need to "become friends" with it and to actively listen to it. I'm still only in the first phase of listening as it were.

That said, I noticed that Wagner is markedly bold in his style, with enormous climaxes and an engaging atmosphere. I am going to heartily enjoy the second phase of listening with Tristan und Isolde, of that I am certain.


----------



## Vaneyes

No need to watch action movies anymore. For the real thing, just pick a city at random and wait for the "fireworks" to begin.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/24/us/kansas-federal-agents-shot/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

"An Amateur vs ISIS"

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/24/u...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

https://www.buzzfeed.com/lorynbrantz/the-100-sexiest-male-names-ranked-by-sexiness#.bwXbweKlY

Alexander was 67 (ayyyyy!) but Anthony (Anton should be included) ... *NUMBER 2!* I TOLD YOU IT WAS A HOT NAME! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Anyone here heard the *Worldwide Hum*? 

http://www.thehum.info/


----------



## SarahNorthman

I. Hate. School. Work. Imagine me saying this whilst banging my head against the desk.


----------



## Gordontrek

Taking a much-needed break from studying for my comprehensive world history final...I've spent just about every waking hour since Saturday preparing for it but I still don't feel ready.....


----------



## Figleaf

Huilunsoittaja said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lorynbrantz/the-100-sexiest-male-names-ranked-by-sexiness#.bwXbweKlY
> 
> Alexander was 67 (ayyyyy!) but Anthony (Anton should be included) ... *NUMBER 2!* I TOLD YOU IT WAS A HOT NAME! :lol:


Agreed about Anton.

The handsomest man I've ever met is called Alexander- half Russian, too- of course, I'm biased because I'm his mum!


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


> Anyone here heard the *Worldwide Hum*?
> 
> http://www.thehum.info/


When you have tinnitus, it's difficult to answer that question...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

MacLeod said:


> Wondering why Lorin Maazel is in such a rush with the WPO to get through the Largo of Sibelius 4th???


He's rushing to get away from the dark, nameless dread that permeates the symphony. Which, I might add, is a favourite of mine.


----------



## mstar

Listening to the Rautavaara posted in the modernist threshold thread. 
My very first Rautavaara - and I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Is overwhelming melancholy a side effect of having not slept in well over 30 hours? Even if it's not, that's my excuse.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Is overwhelming melancholy a side effect of having not slept in well over 30 hours? Even if it's not, that's my excuse.


Most definitely - though melancholy can pop along at any time for loads of other reasons. I hope the day brightens up & that you get better sleep tonight.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Storyboarding an episode of an original TV series.

...Why am I even doing these things? That show doesn't even exist outside of my imagination. I want to pitch my idea to Disney, but I have no idea how. Sigh


----------



## Ingélou

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Storyboarding an episode of an original TV series.
> 
> ...*Why am I even doing these things?* That show doesn't even exist outside of my imagination. I want to pitch my idea to Disney, but I have no idea how. Sigh


Practising your craft for later?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Being stressed and anxious - exams are coming next week...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently dealing with some sort of weird radiating back ache that is right under my left shoulder blade.....its such a distraction.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I'm sitting back with free time; an odd idea. Tonight I believe I shall listen to Tristan und Isolde again and play some grand theft auto. Perfect combination; wanton violence and drama.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently dealing with some sort of weird radiating back ache that is right under my left shoulder blade.....its such a distraction.


Rub your back against the wall


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Rub your back against the wall


I've considered it. That or hiring a big Scandinavian woman named Olga to massage it away.


----------



## Ingélou

I have been exploring my old school hymn book with Mum, as I've read that singing is very beneficial for the ageing brain (my mother has dementia). After ticking the ones she knew & liked - half the book - I asked Taggart to order a secondhand copy from Amazon.

He did - but they sent the wrong book, the Daily *Prayer* Book for Schools, not the hymn book. They have refunded our money - the hymn book's not available - and said we can keep or bin the prayer book. I opened it to see what it was like - and look what my eye fell first upon -

*The Tongue*

*Set a watch, O Lord, upon our tongue:
that we may never speak the cruel word which is untrue;
or, being true, is not the whole truth;
or, being wholly true, is merciless;
for the love of Jesus Christ our Lord,
Amen.*

Ooh-er - is God trying to tell me something?  
Or maybe it's Talk Classical?


----------



## Figleaf

clockworkmurderer said:


> I'm sitting back with free time; an odd idea. Tonight I believe I shall listen to Tristan und Isolde again and play some grand theft auto. Perfect combination; wanton violence and drama.


My son is trying to convince me that GTA_ isn't_ all about wanton violence, so that I will let him have the 18 rated version while he's still 15! He has a 15 rated censored version from Australia at the moment. I'm not sure whether to give in and let him play the uncensored version or not.

Hope you enjoy the Wagner!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I've considered it. That or hiring a big Scandinavian woman named Olga to massage it away.


Cost a lot more :lol:


----------



## Gordontrek

Recovering from an all-nighter.....before my last final of the semester. Laid awake until 2 am, so said screw it, I'm not trying anymore, so I went and studied. It was actually my music theory final, and I feel pretty good about it. Right now, I'm physically wasted, but I'm DONE for the semester. Goodbye 19 hours, hello summer.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have yet to go to sleep....but I did get up at like 5:30 in the morning to clean the entire house.


----------



## Vaneyes

Walt Whitman rediscovered by Zach Turpin. Funny, how stand-up desks are now becoming popular. FWIW, most days I eat breakfast standing up. There was no conscious decision for such, it just evolved. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/30/b...t-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Figleaf said:


> My son is trying to convince me that GTA_ isn't_ all about wanton violence, so that I will let him have the 18 rated version while he's still 15! He has a 15 rated censored version from Australia at the moment. I'm not sure whether to give in and let him play the uncensored version or not.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the Wagner!


Interesting. I didn't know there was such a thing. The censored version can't be all that much like the real deal because it's pretty out there. It appeals to my black humor and anti-establishment attitudes, but I can imagine that's likely not something you want to teach your children.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently debating on if I should finish drinking this whole bottle of wine or not.


----------



## SarahNorthman

My new favorite song.....and seeing about hooking up my laptop wirelessly to our radio


----------



## Lukecash12

Procrastinating by reading what other people are doing right now.


----------



## Pugg

Being amazed how fast a topic can derail by some very persistent posters :devil:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently dying post workout. Ugh, goodbye cruel world! Know I have lived a long and full life and that healthy living habits is the murderer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently debating on if I should finish drinking this whole bottle of wine or not.





SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently dying post workout. Ugh, goodbye cruel world! Know I have lived a long and full life and that healthy living habits is the murderer.


Are these events perhaps connected?


----------



## SarahNorthman

TurnaboutVox said:


> Are these events perhaps connected?


Not at all. Though when I posted that one about the wine, I did end up finishing the bottle....but that was a night or two ago right? I have a surprising tolerance.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Am I the only one who finds that the fact that most schools in the US have taken teaching kids to write in cursive is a shame? I personally feel that not being able to read or write it is one step closer to being illiterate. Now I know some people are going to argue that if its not being taught then that wouldn't be a factor in literacy. However, many people still use it in everyday life so I feel my thoughts are justified.


----------



## Vaneyes

2016 White House correspondents dinner.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/30/polit...nts-dinner-2016-obama-donald-trump/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

"In Europe, dreaming is hard."
- Nicolas Berggruen

For better or other, this guy'll be worth watching.

http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-nicolas-berggruen-think-tank-20160429-snap-story.html


----------



## GreenMamba

SarahNorthman said:


> Am I the only one who finds that the fact *that most schools in the US have taken teaching kids to write in cursive is a shame*? I personally feel that not being able to read or write it is one step closer to being illiterate. Now I know some people are going to argue that if its not being taught then that wouldn't be a factor in literacy. However, many people still use it in everyday life so I feel my thoughts are justified.


You mean _not_ write in cursive? Personally, I think cursive is the devil's work and haven't used it since school (my signature excepted). I don't think it has anything to do with literacy. Personally, I would have been much better off learning to type properly.


----------



## SarahNorthman

GreenMamba said:


> You mean _not_ write in cursive? Personally, I think cursive is the devil's work and haven't used it since school (my signature excepted). I don't think it has anything to do with literacy. Personally, I would have been much better off learning to type properly.


Oh yes, I meant not. I just re read my comment and it is awful! I will never workout to exhaustion at 2:30 in the morning again! I understand your feelings on that, but I remember learning cursive in elementary school and taking typing classes in Middle School. It was a requirement I believe. For my school that is. Ah good ol Mavis Beacon.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> 2016 White House correspondents dinner.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/30/polit...nts-dinner-2016-obama-donald-trump/index.html


I liked it very much so far, the joke about the next president whoever SHE may be was very strong .


----------



## kartikeys

Resolving family issues. Planning on writing.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am getting back into my drawing.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am going to make a quiche.....at 3 in the morning.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> "*In Europe, dreaming is hard*."
> - Nicolas Berggruen
> 
> For better or other, this guy'll be worth watching.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-nicolas-berggruen-think-tank-20160429-snap-story.html


Sure  The usual drivel.

Ah yes, and why do they always talk as if "Europe" was some sort of unified place where conditions are exactly the same all over. From Sweden to Serbia, Europe is a huge and diverse continent. Even in the USA life is different from state to state, so why cannot they grasp this simple concept?


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am going to make a quiche.....at 3 in the morning.


Now we want to know if it's already eaten also


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Now we want to know if it's already eaten also


It is far from eaten completely.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm fuming over Reddit, specifically the Classical Music page what's the latest popular post there right now..... ARGHHHHHHH!

I just wanna cry....


----------



## Ilarion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm fuming over Reddit, specifically the Classical Music page what's the latest popular post there right now..... ARGHHHHHHH!
> 
> I just wanna cry....


I'll lend you my shoulder to cry on - seriously...:angel:

And what I'm doing now? listening to a absolutely "cradle-rocking" folk tune:






And since Huilu likes Russian music so much, these strophes are set to a very simple melody with gracious harmonies:

Черный ворон, черный ворон,
Что ты вьешься надо мной?
Ты добычи не дождешься,
Черный ворон, я не твой!

Что ты когти распускаешь
Над моею головой?
Иль добычу себе чаешь?
Черный ворон, я не твой!

Завяжу смертельну рану
Подаренным мне платком,
А потом с тобой я стану
Говорить все об одном.

Полети в мою сторонку,
Скажи маменьке моей,
Ты скажи моей любезной,
Что за родину я пал.

Отнеси платок кровавый
Милой любушке моей.
Ты скажи - она свободна,
Я женился на другой.

Взял невесту тиху-скромну
В чистом поле под кустом,
Обвенчальна была сваха -
Сабля вострая моя.

Калена стрела венчала
Среди битвы роковой.
Вижу, смерть моя приходит, 
Черный ворон, весь я твой.

N.B. These strophes are about the soldiers lost in battle...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ilarion said:


> I'll lend you my shoulder to cry on - seriously...:angel:


Did you read it?  I couldn't stay silent, I spoke up against it without shame. It's times like this that really challenge how I perceive things like morality and forgiveness. What am I doing with myself? Why have I chosen to yoke myself to something so difficult to defend? Why couldn't I have just decided to advocate a _perfect _person who has done no wrong so that I'll always be confident and proud of them? Or maybe just someone who is easier to defend because they made more universally liked music? You know, someone like _Beethoven?_ I feel positively sick inside... is it worth tying my identity to someone to the point I feel horrible when they are cursed? Is it too much? Am I too defensive? Or too forgiving/blind? Should I shake it off and say it's no big deal, as I'm being _idolatrous _or what-not, or should I really care? Anyhow, I'm really.... upset right now.


----------



## Ilarion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Did you read it?  I couldn't stay silent, I spoke up against it without shame. It's times like this that really challenge how I perceive things like morality and forgiveness. What am I doing with myself? Why have I chosen to yoke myself to something so difficult to defend? Why couldn't I have just decided to advocate a _perfect _person who has done no wrong so that I'll always be confident and proud of them? Or maybe just someone who is easier to defend because they made more universally liked music? You know, someone like _Beethoven?_ I feel positively sick inside... is it worth tying my identity to someone to the point I feel horrible when they are cursed? Is it too much? Am I too defensive? Or too forgiving/blind? Should I shake it off and say it's no big deal, as I'm being _idolatrous _or what-not, or should I really care? Anyhow, I'm really.... upset right now.


Blessed Huilu,

I read it and was also offended. You have every right to speak your mind. You are not over-reacting..You are speaking truth! Remember this, Truth will crush that which is wrong. I salute you, Huilu...Let your conscience, heart and mind be your guide.

Respectfully yours...:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ilarion said:


> Blessed Huilu,
> 
> I read it and was also offended. You have every right to speak your mind. You are not over-reacting..You are speaking truth! Remember this, Truth will crush that which is wrong. I salute you, Huilu...Let your conscience, heart and mind be your guide.
> 
> Respectfully yours...:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


teehee! I feel better now. I will ignore the internet incident promptly. Makes me think... maybe this is what I live for... advocacy, as painful as it is, I think I will accept this role in society...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am going to make tortillas. It's my grandmas recipe so they are the best of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Cost a lot more :lol:


"Olga was too rough. Settled for Heinrich."


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> "Olga was too rough. Settled for Heinrich."


Awwwww how cute!


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Olga was too rough. Settled for Heinrich."


Hilarious , such a good sense of humour you have.:tiphat:
(that's a compliment, not s smart remark)


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Hilarious , such a good sense of humour you have.:tiphat:
> (that's a compliment, not s smart remark)


Never mind me over here!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Never mind me over here!


You know I am fond of you, goes without saying


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> You know I am fond of you, goes without saying


Well thank you, I mostly made that comment to cover up a stupid mistake I made. But I will take the compliment.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have reached a new level of exhaustion. Madness? I am sitting here laughing at the ridiculous terms for prison. Why the terms the Can, Clink, Hoosegow, the Jug, the joint, concentration camp, the hole, and the tank make me laugh my ever loving mind off is beyond me. But here we are.


----------



## Morimur

SarahNorthman said:


> I have reached a new level of exhaustion. Madness? I am sitting here laughing at the ridiculous terms for prison. Why the terms the Can, Clink, Hoosegow, the Jug, the joint, concentration camp, the hole, and the tank make me laugh my ever loving mind off is beyond me. But here we are.


Yeah, I think you've definitely lost the plot.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Morimur said:


> Yeah, I think you've definitely lost the plot.


I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


Sometimes it better to know just about enough


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> Sometimes it better to know just about enough


Wise words, Pugg. Wise words.


----------



## Jeff W

Time to bring baby home!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 84236
> 
> 
> Time to bring baby home!


He really is completely adorable!


----------



## SarahNorthman

You would be surprised at how accurate this is.


----------



## TxllxT

Watching the webcams of St Petersburg on 9 may, where millions of people carry photos with them of their beloved who lost their lives during WWII. This year there seem to be even more people out than last year (beautiful sunshine).


----------



## znapschatz

TxllxT said:


> Watching the webcams of St Petersburg on 9 may, where millions of people carry photos with them of their beloved who lost their lives during WWII. This year there seem to be even more people out than last year (beautiful sunshine).


Very moving. Lest we forget the price paid by the (then) Soviet union, which basically defeated Nazi Germany with some important help from the other allies. I wish peace and happiness for the people of St. Petersburg whose forebears suffered so much.


----------



## hpowders

Over many of the past recent days, I have been spending a lot of time removing caraway seeds from store bought rye bread.
However, I just found out one can actually buy seedless rye bread! 
I guess the company pays some of its workers to remove the seeds before packaging it.
Nice!


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Then maybe you should have tried the German. Or maybe French or Italian, a lot of girls seem to find them romantic


Alas, she got betrothed to an American Bad Boy whose favorite/favourite native expression seems to be, "you know" as in, "Hey hpowders, you were you know dating my girl back you know in the day."


----------



## Vaneyes

Rio Olympics, what's up? Here's whats up...some are intimating, if you go, better go with mosquito nets, and guns 'n ammo. 

UHD TV seems the best bet. :lol:

I wonder how many golfers will fail the pee test? A few have declined participation already, say wha. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/11/sport/rivaldo-brazil-olympics-2016/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Maybe USN should rethink their drownproofing exercises for SEALS. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...wimming-pool-following-training-accident.html

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/11/us/california-navy-seal-trainee-dies/index.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

I seem to have acquired super human confidence within the past 24 hours, however I am not complaining.


----------



## Vaneyes

China and Trump would get along infamously. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/11/europe/queen-uk-china-very-rude/index.html


----------



## Gordontrek

Dealing with a midnight attack of demon-possession known as dermatographic urticaria, or dermatographism. Basically dermatographism is when your body responds to scratches, slaps, pressure or other stimuli on the skin by sending histamines to the area. Seaonal allergy sufferers like myself are especially prone to it. The result is red, bumpy welts that are EXTREMELY itchy. Spread like wildfire to anywhere on your body, too, and when you scratch them, the scratch marks from your fingernails raise up. This has given the condition the popular name "skin writing." I can scratch my name on my arm and in minutes it will look like someone branded my name onto my arm. It's eery. As bad as it sounds, the condition is completely harmless, just SUPER annoying. Maybe the pressure on my left arm while I was sleeping on it caused this particular attack, I don't know; sometimes it seems to come out of nowhere!!


----------



## arpeggio

I have just read several redundant threads by some veterans. Trying to think of diplomatic responses.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Calculating the cost of my next vacation


----------



## kartikeys

Drafting mails. Trying not to second guess my decisions. 
In a matter regarding obtaining my money from a greedy 
person.


----------



## Pugg

arpeggio said:


> I have just read several redundant threads by some veterans. Trying to think of diplomatic responses.


I know the feeling, especially as the brought up by new bees


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What are the odds that Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 would be playing this time of night on public radio... And I would happen to come across it right this minute? -_____-

There really isn't another piece out there that makes me feel so sick inside to hear. For multiple reasons........

*facepalm* *whimper* *sob* gahhhhhh


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What are the odds that Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 would be playing this time of night on public radio... And I would happen to come across it right this minute? -_____-
> 
> There really isn't another piece out there that makes me feel so sick inside to hear. For multiple reasons........
> 
> *facepalm* *whimper* *sob* gahhhhhh


Wow, Sergei! I didn't know you had an account on TC! :O


----------



## SarahNorthman

should I attempt macarons?


----------



## isorhythm

I'm procrastinating vacuuming my apartment, as I have been for days now. But I'm running out of excuses.


----------



## Balthazar

SarahNorthman said:


> should I attempt macarons?


Sure! As long as they are not ketchup flavor. 

(Credit to GreenMamba for bringing this culinary horrorshow to our attention in another thread.)


----------



## Jordan Workman

About to workout and enjoy my Saturday night, hopeful listen to some great Classical music.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Balthazar said:


> Sure! As long as they are not ketchup flavor.
> 
> (Credit to GreenMamba for bringing this culinary horrorshow to our attention in another thread.)


I ended up deciding on making Harry Potter themed cupcakes. Such pretty colors to have in a cupcake!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Eating a lone strawberry I discovered in the fridge, and trying very hard not to forage for more food.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So, they came out far from perfect. I used a red velvet cake recipe and just dyed the appropriate colors. On the up side the colors are pretty vibrant, and they taste great. It will take some time to perfect this, and I have to expand my food coloring collection. Be kind in your judgement all!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am in love with this song! Its so beautiful!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been spending most of today cleaning and organizing my office/library. Much of the time has been spent re-shelving and organizing the hundreds of CDs that I never put back after playing.


----------



## Jeff W

Intermission during movie night with the missus. Tonight is 'Gone With The Wind'.


----------



## Taggart

Jeff W said:


> Intermission during movie night with the missus. Tonight is 'Gone With The Wind'.


Our favourite memory of that movie is that just after Scarlet's speech about "I will never be hungry again", they broke for the intermission and the cry went up - ice cream, chocolates, popcorn!


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> Our favourite memory of that movie is that just after Scarlet's speech about "I will never be hungry again", they broke for the intermission and the cry went up - ice cream, chocolates, popcorn!


I never forget how she pulls the green curtains of and Mummy made a dress of it.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to remain conscious while four of my five classes work on an independent novel project. It's their final exam in which they read a novel of their choice from a list (and no group within the same class may read the same title) and complete all sorts of analytical tasks. They basically show me what they learned about literary analysis this year. Upside: I don't have to have a daily lesson plan. Downside: Extreme boredom! I do walk around and monitor them from time to time to make sure they are on task, but that gets old quickly. They have nearly two more weeks to complete it. At least TC works today--for a while, it was blocked by our content filter as a "blog space."


----------



## SarahNorthman

Not sure if this has been shared already. In any case, here you all go.


----------



## Morimur

OP: I am on TC, that's what.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay, so I am a baking nut. So naturally I love to watch baking videos on YouTube. I am recently fascinated with this particular video as it combines baking a classical music. Two things that go very well together in my opinion. Never mind the fact that the song is on a repeat. It is a lovely video.


----------



## Morimur

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay, so I am a baking nut. So naturally I love to watch baking videos on YouTube. I am recently fascinated with this particular video as it combines baking a classical music. Two things that go very well together in my opinion. Never mind the fact that the song is on a repeat. It is a lovely video.


I would so inhale that damned cake.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Morimur said:


> I would so inhale that damned cake.


Why am I not surprised by this?


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay, so I am a baking nut. So naturally I love to watch baking videos on YouTube. I am recently fascinated with this particular video as it combines baking a classical music. Two things that go very well together in my opinion. Never mind the fact that the song is on a repeat. It is a lovely video.


Makes me want that cake right now


----------



## Vaneyes

Sunscreen SPFs, how accurate are they?

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/18/health/sunscreen-false-spf-claims-on-labels/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Makes me want that {Japanese Strawberry Shortcake}cake right now


Surely not with sushi as an ingredient.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Surely not with sushi as an ingredient.


Of course not! Sushi is a delight that should be savored on its own.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Of course not! Sushi is a delight that should be savored on its own.


We went out last night, had a nice Sushi:tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> We went out last night, had a nice Sushi:tiphat:


I am jealous. Sushi is the best!


----------



## Vaneyes

'The Mysterious Letter Writer....'

http://www.newyorker.com/books/page...ho-beguiled-flannery-oconnor-and-iris-murdoch


----------



## Pugg

Ordered 5 books, four new , one near mint :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

The Donald says $10B. Forbes say $4.5B.

http://www.forbes.com/donald-trump/#7c6390be790b

Related:

http://www.dailynews.com/government...odays-donald-trump-hates-debt-loves-licensing

http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2016/05/14/trump-a-psychiatrists-view.cnn


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have been pining for this book! I will be buying it next month so that I can have some superb reading material for the plane to Orlando. I am so excited to read it!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to leave the internet for a few hours and learn some Bach fugues!


----------



## Guest

I'm taking a brief break from practicing Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata."


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am making a cake.....who knows how this will go.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay everyone! Here is my finished baking creation! It is not my best but I am sure it will taste fantastic!!!!


----------



## Pugg

Reading the new post on Talk Classical


----------



## Vaneyes

Another top Zurich Insurance executive has committed suicide. Ironically, it was CEO Senn who was charged with righting the ship three years ago, after the suicide of CFO Wauthier and subsequent resignation of CEO Ackermann.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/former-zurich-insurance-ceo-martin-senn-kills-self-1464598445

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-zurich-idUSBRE9800GM20130901


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently eating pistachio ice cream.


----------



## Weston

Wondering how pedestrian and lame got to be synonyms. Is there such a thing as a syno-oxymoronym?


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Sitting back after a great bike ride. I think it's going to rain soon; I'm sitting by an open (north facing) window listening to the wind and watching the sky darken with clouds. I have yet to hear thunder or see lightning to the north, but in the west things are heating up and the clouds are definitely blowing in from the west.


----------



## Pugg

Laughing my socks off, things people saying on this site and NOT doing it, it is hilarious.:lol:


----------



## Gordontrek

Enjoying our newest family member- a German shepherd!!









We named him Kaiser. Good strong German name (means "emperor" if you don't know German) and appropriate for a big strong dog like this (trust me he's huge). He is very intelligent, LOVES people, and is very gentle- in fact he is afraid of our cat, who doesn't quite like him yet. 
Also he is a rescue dog and was neglected by his previous owner. A little malnourished but we're fattening him up a bit.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Congratulations! I got to know a similar-looking German shepherd named Gerhard on the weekend. I was even able to talk him out of trying to snatch up grilled meat from my plate - in German, that is  I would love to get one too (I would name it Siegfried), but my apartment is much too small for such a big animal. The big guy would probably feel like he is locked up in a prison cell all day long.

And Kaiser is a very nice name


----------



## Marinera

Procrastinate. I should go out, but the weather's nasty, it's like draging myself by the collar outside. ishould just probably go.


----------



## Marinera

Back from Twillight Zone. Can't believe it's 1st of June outside, but had to buy a dinner or go on on starving.


----------



## kartikeys

Reflecting if I wasted my time on brokering peace between 
some relatives. 
Otherwise, writing and liking that.


----------



## kartikeys

Marinera said:


> Procrastinate. I should go out, but the weather's nasty, it's like draging myself by the collar outside. ishould just probably go.


Did you go, eventually?


----------



## kartikeys

clockworkmurderer said:


> Sitting back after a great bike ride. I think it's going to rain soon; I'm sitting by an open (north facing) window listening to the wind and watching the sky darken with clouds. I have yet to hear thunder or see lightning to the north, but in the west things are heating up and the clouds are definitely blowing in from the west.


Wow. Seems tremendous.


----------



## kartikeys

SarahNorthman said:


> I am making a cake.....who knows how this will go.


Did you do well?

Edit: I see in the next post you did.


----------



## Vaneyes

Leo's Malibu home -

http://flipopular.com/the-inside-of...u-beach-house-is-far-from-what-youd-expect/1/


----------



## Marinera

kartikeys said:


> Did you go, eventually?


Yep, celebrated with dinner and next post when I came back (see bellow) 

Correction
: just noticed that you noticed. Or maybe not. Sorry absentminded a little, today. Probably should avoid dangerous kitchen machinery for today.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

It was; it took a few hours for the storm to blow in but people on the west side of town reported quarter (an american coin about 2cm across) sized hail. By the time the storm was across town the hail had been depleted, but it still rained quite hard for a couple hours.


----------



## Guest

Gordontrek said:


> Enjoying our newest family member- a German shepherd!!
> 
> View attachment 85278
> 
> 
> We named him Kaiser. Good strong German name (means "emperor" if you don't know German) and appropriate for a big strong dog like this (trust me he's huge). He is very intelligent, LOVES people, and is very gentle- in fact he is afraid of our cat, who doesn't quite like him yet.
> Also he is a rescue dog and was neglected by his previous owner. A little malnourished but we're fattening him up a bit.


Bless you for taking in a neglected animal--I'm sure he'll repay you with unwavering loyalty and love. He's a beautiful dog. I get so angry when I read about neglected animals, and don't even get me started on abused ones.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Registering for fall courses....why is it so much more stressful this semester? Who knows.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am dreaming of buying me a cool carbon racing bike, getting in the saddle and riding as fast as the wind far, far away from all the shipments, containers, shipping lines, storage fees and customers in the world....

A couple years ago I fantasized about hijacking an 18-wheeler, so I guess this is an improvement


----------



## Marinera

^
Yoohoo! I would add a few more cc's ... 600 should suffice.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently in music heaven. I am basking in the absolute glory of the original Harry Potter soundtrack. The firs will always be the best, however I love how the music grows and changes throughout the movies. Magical music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Being suspicious of CNN's negative Rio Olympics stance, since CNN has a CBS alliance, and the games will be broadcast by NBC. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/03/sport/olympics-rio-2016-zika-dilma-rousseff-crisis/index.html


----------



## Xenakiboy

Reading through the score for Pli Salome Pli by Boulez, Woah!


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Reading through the score for Pli Salome Pli by Boulez, Woah!


On a Friday night? 
Shouldn't you be out with friends?


----------



## Weston

Finding the Classical Music Discussion area a little ho-hum lately, wondering if someone should start another thread about atonality.


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Finding the Classical Music Discussion area a little ho-hum lately, wondering if someone should start another thread about atonality.


Best idea in weeks. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm currently at a gig where I as a musician have access to a _free open bar..._ Shall I do it?? Shall I go for a third??

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

A third what? Pint? Bottle? ...... Gallon?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm pretty sure I'm getting more than a technical serving per drink. I called home and a 3rd drink was fine, so I'm good now. But I could always go further, enter my favorite man's domain, you know?  nah, going home now, parent picked me up.


----------



## Pugg

Being amazed how short tempered people can be on this site, even the most normal question gets an aggressive answer.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Being amazed how short tempered people can be on this site, even the most normal question gets an aggressive answer.


I am sorry that this happens here as well. Hopefully you have not been on the receiving end lately.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am sorry that this happens here as well. Hopefully you have not been on the receiving end lately.


My thoughts: water off a ducks back


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> Being amazed how short tempered people can be on this site, even the most normal question gets an aggressive answer.


Aggressive or passionate? Sometimes it's hard to tell. I must hang out in different threads. I don't notice anyone getting too thoughtless with posts. Not lately. Of course it's easy for me to forget this forum is a melting pot of many different cultures and traditions, so maybe perceptions are different too.


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Aggressive or passionate? Sometimes it's hard to tell. I must hang out in different threads. I don't notice anyone getting too thoughtless with posts. Not lately. Of course it's easy for me to forget this forum is a melting pot of many different cultures and traditions, so maybe perceptions are different too.


It still amazes me after all this time.


----------



## Belowpar

Procrastinating again.

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...5hr_XqZbNAhWoL8AKHRsvBNkQxiAIAg&iact=c&ictx=1


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have a sudden hankering for an egg salad sandwich with sour pickle in it that I just cannot ignore at almost four in the morning. Is this normal? Do sour pickles even taste good in egg salad?


----------



## dieter

SarahNorthman said:


> I have a sudden hankering for an egg salad sandwich with sour pickle in it that I just cannot ignore at almost four in the morning. Is this normal? Do sour pickles even taste good in egg salad?


Sarah, you must be pregnant. Hopefully you won't be desperate to remember who you was with last night.
Me, what am I doin right now, well, I'm writing this silly post...


----------



## dieter

I'm desperately trying to peel a grape.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dieter said:


> Sarah, you must be pregnant. Hopefully you won't be desperate to remember who you was with last night.
> Me, what am I doin right now, well, I'm writing this silly post...


Mua hahahahaha! The world is not ready for my spawn, however, I do feel I may be channeling my best friends cravings as she has not had many during her gestational period. If I were to be with child it would be borne of immaculate conception.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am dreaming of buying me a cool carbon racing bike, getting in the saddle and riding as fast as the wind far, far away from all the shipments, containers, shipping lines, storage fees and customers in the world....
> 
> A couple years ago I fantasized about hijacking an 18-wheeler, so I guess this is an improvement


I've just thought: maybe in a few years I will be sitting in an office of a shipping line in Hamburg, with a view overlooking the port and the unloading container vessels and thinking "I wish I could hijack one of those ships and sail it to New Zealand..."


----------



## Pugg

dieter said:


> I'm desperately trying to peel a grape.


How hard can that be?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> How hard can that be?


Quite hard apparently.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now I'm composing a fugue for string quartet and typing this.. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Even though I don't like Mozart, I just learned the theme of a Mozart piano sonata by ear. Feel quite happy about that. This comes after doing 30 minutes of Scriabin/Messiaen-esque Improvisations.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Even though I don't like Mozart, I just learned the theme of a Mozart piano sonata by ear. Feel quite happy about that. This comes after doing 30 minutes of Scriabin/Messiaen-esque Improvisations.


How's the job hunting going?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> How's the job hunting going?


still sending off of 7-9 CVs a weeks, bloody hard Pugg 
I've cold-called almost every relevant place in my town and I'm working with a job search company. I'm very close to a result now, lucky I have some time to listen to music and relax, so I don't loose my mind and go completely insane! 
Thanks for asking :tiphat:


----------



## Bellinilover

At this moment I'm listening to Act II of Wagner's TANNHAUSER while typing on my laptop.


----------



## ldiat

well in another thread, i can not find "whats happening in your life....." right now getting ready to leave our hotel room in Albuquerque, NM and heading out to Needles Ca for the last segments to fillmore Ca. where we will live! from pittsburgh to Ca in 5 and 1/2 days!!!!


----------



## SarahNorthman

ldiat said:


> well in another thread, i can not find "whats happening in your life....." right now getting ready to leave our hotel room in Albuquerque, NM and heading out to Needles Ca for the last segments to fillmore Ca. where we will live! from pittsburgh to Ca in 5 and 1/2 days!!!!


What were you doing here in New Mexico? If I may ask that is.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Why the US has the most mass shootings'

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/27/health/u-s-most-mass-shootings/index.html


----------



## EricABQ

The U.S is a genuinely insane place.


----------



## Weston

^Agreed. I have become rather numb to the whole barbaric foolishness.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> 'Why the US has the most mass shootings'
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/27/health/u-s-most-mass-shootings/index.html


Hang on, let me make a wild guess: is it because of gun ownership?

What's the solution? 
More guns!
Yay!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

dogen said:


> Hang on, let me make a wild guess: is it because of gun ownership?
> 
> What's the solution?
> More guns!
> Yay!


No. The Shadow Web. You can buy guns online in parts so you can assemble them at home, and don't need to even be seen going to a store or try to get a license. Gun control will not defeat the Shadow web.


----------



## Tristan

Watching the Tony Awards. *yawn* _Hamilton_ wins everything, as expected  It's an excellent musical, no doubt, but award sweeps bore me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Hang on, let me make a wild guess: is it because of gun ownership?
> 
> What's the solution?
> More guns!
> Yay!


Gun control and improper education about them is the issue.....


----------



## znapschatz

Tristan said:


> Watching the Tony Awards. *yawn* _Hamilton_ wins everything, as expected  It's an excellent musical, no doubt, but award sweeps bore me.


I'm not bored with show business awards shows. I hate them all; Oscars, Tonys, Grammies, Bammies, Whammies, what have you. It's nothing but commercial BS. My wife, she with a Masters degree in Theater Arts, watches them while I go play with the computer. Competing for "best" artist of the year is an insult to the arts. Beethoven v. Mozart; who do you vote for? Disgusting!


----------



## Dim7

I think I'm breathing relatively correctly, but pretty much everything else I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Rhombic

Composing a piece for piano, bodhrán and (another [set of]) percussion.


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Hang on, let me make a wild guess: is it because of gun ownership?
> 
> What's the solution?
> More guns!
> Yay!


Yes, it appears that the non-solution will mean more guns.

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-guns-congress-20160613-snap-story.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently preparing myself for hours of movies with a friend. It should be great fun.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, it appears that the non-solution will mean more guns.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-guns-congress-20160613-snap-story.html


I am just so done with this country.


----------



## Sloe

SarahNorthman said:


> I am just so done with this country.


The grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Sloe said:


> The grass is not always greener on the other side.


Oh I am aware of that fact.


----------



## Vaneyes

Beehive creator dead at 98. :angel:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/14/u...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Beehive creator dead at 98. :angel:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/14/u...lumn-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


Did she do your hair also?


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm ordering a very small batch of prints of an album I composed/recorded in 2014, no its not classical but it has orchestral interludes. It's a 22 minute sound-collage, which I consider my first professionally produced work, even if it's a bit rough. If you're interested, you'll end up hearing it once I have made enough money to do a batch of around 500. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I ordered 10 copies, privately and it's coming within two weeks!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sloe said:


> The grass is not always greener on the other side.


Not always, but sometimes it really is


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> Not always, but sometimes it really is


Perhaps this is me being a pessimist but any grass is greener than the lack of grass we have at the moment. All my opinion and I know some will not agree with me. But I agree with you there SiegendesLicht.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

SarahNorthman said:


> Perhaps this is me being a pessimist but any grass is greener than the lack of grass we have at the moment. All my opinion and I know some will not agree with me. But I agree with you there SiegendesLicht.


Grass is overrated anyway - it dies in the winter, gets turned into mud by idiots who drive over it in the rain, and you have to mow it to keep it pretty. I'd say you have a decent opportunity to pave it with concrete and sell the space to a property developer. ??? > Profit!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Right, let's pave the whole world over with concrete and turn it into a single big Walmart parking lot. Yeay!


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

As far as what I'm doing goes - planning lessons for my classes tonight. There's a hundred things I'd rather be doing, but ... >.>


----------



## SarahNorthman

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Grass is overrated anyway - it dies in the winter, gets turned into mud by idiots who drive over it in the rain, and you have to mow it to keep it pretty. I'd say you have a decent opportunity to pave it with concrete and sell the space to a property developer. ??? > Profit!


Check out that opportunistic attitude! I like it!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now I'm considering buying a studio quality microphone to record a potential folk rock solo album by the end of the year...should I make the investment?


----------



## SarahNorthman

It is a Vivaldi kind of morning so that is what I am doing.  Vivaldi and a book.


----------



## Guest

Attending a political party AGM. Tea and coffee first off...


----------



## Taggart

Xenakiboy said:


> Right now I'm considering buying a studio quality microphone to record a potential folk rock solo album by the end of the year...should I make the investment?


Why-ever not? If you have a love for music, go for it. Even if the album never happens, you will have all the fun of working on it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Beehive creator dead at 98. :angel:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/14/u...lumn-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


Of course ... _that_ beehive.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Did she do your hair also?


No.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> No.


Nice haircut, don't let Ronaldo see it, he's looking for a new image.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I may be acting dramatic but I honestly feel like I am dying. It is currently 99 degrees outside and 90 degrees in the house and people refuse to use the AC. I hate the summer, or any warm season for that matter. I wish this was over already. I am swollen and I keep getting damn nose bleeds.
Any suggestions on how I can stay cool in this heat that does not involve my current plan of ripping my skin off?


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I may be acting dramatic but I honestly feel like I am dying. It is currently 99 degrees outside and 90 degrees in the house and people refuse to use the AC. I hate the summer, or any warm season for that matter. I wish this was over already. I am swollen and I keep getting damn nose bleeds.
> Any suggestions on how I can stay cool in this heat that does not involve my current plan of ripping my skin off?


Yeah, move to Blighty. It's the proverbial height of summer. Central heating on, hot water bottle under the duvet, pouring of rain.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Yeah, move to Blighty. It's the proverbial height of summer. Central heating on, hot water bottle under the duvet, pouring of rain.


YES PLEASE! I want that weather! Gimmie that weather! The sun is the devil!


----------



## Taggart

dogen said:


> Yeah, move to Blighty. It's the proverbial height of summer. Central heating on, hot water bottle under the duvet, pouring of rain.


Not just proverbial, it's the summer solstice tomorrow and the druids will be getting soaked at Stonehenge.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> Not just proverbial, it's the summer solstice tomorrow and the druids will be getting soaked at Stonehenge.


The Druids can send me the rain. I will not complain. Plus our state is on fire....we could use it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Nice haircut, don't let Ronaldo see it, he's looking for a new image.


I thought this worked pretty well.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> I thought this worked pretty well.


Who's this?
His twin sister?


----------



## Vaneyes

A reminder to treat your car kindly.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/19/entertainment/actor-anton-yelchin-killed/


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I may be acting dramatic but I honestly feel like I am dying. It is currently 99 degrees outside and *90 degrees in the house and people refuse to use the AC.* I hate the summer, or any warm season for that matter. I wish this was over already. I am swollen and I keep getting damn nose bleeds.
> Any suggestions on how I can stay cool in this heat that does not involve my current plan of ripping my skin off?


Why have AC and not use it when it's needed?

Can't you plead with your family to switch it on?

Alternatively, hire a car with AC and drive around for a while.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Why have AC and not use it when it's needed?
> 
> Can't you plead with your family to switch it on?
> 
> Alternatively, hire a car with AC and drive around for a while.


I ask her the same question and have yet to receive an acceptable answer. My mother is very very stubborn and does not listen to reason. I just worry for my brothers expectant wife come next month. I will have to explain how she cannot expect them to visit, and then subject this poor woman to 100 degree weather and no comfort while being 7-8 months pregnant.


----------



## Harmonie

Dr Johnson said:


> Why have AC and not use it when it's needed?
> 
> Can't you plead with your family to switch it on?
> 
> Alternatively, hire a car with AC and drive around for a while.


For my parents, it was always a matter of expense.

Yet they sure were quick to turn on the heater when the house got even the slightest bit of a chill.  "The weather people said it might get close to below freezing tonight, we better turn it on so the pipes don't burst!" As if the pipes could burst if it got down to below freezing for a few minutes. lol


----------



## SarahNorthman

But in all seriousness, what kind of weather can I expect when I eventually move to the UK.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

About to go to sleep, but took one last look at the full moon this evening. Summer solstice plus full moon hasn't happened in 67 years! Was a sweltering day outside Philly, truly the longest, and consequently brightest and light-triumphing day of the whole year! And probably for a lifetime...


----------



## Pugg

Laughing my socks off, the length people go, trying to offend someone, hilarious .


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> But in all seriousness, what kind of weather can I expect when I eventually move to the UK.


You won't have to put up with temperatures of 99F. If that ever happened everyone in the UK would die and all the buildings would melt.

Other than that, bring some warm clothes and waterproof footwear.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> You won't have to put up with temperatures of 99F. If that ever happened everyone in the UK would die and all the buildings would melt.
> 
> Other than that, bring some warm clothes and waterproof footwear.


Sounds like my kind of place. FYI weather is not the only reason for my desire to move there.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Sounds like my kind of place. *FYI weather is not the only reason for my desire to move there.*


That's just as well! :lol:


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> But in all seriousness, what kind of weather can I expect when I eventually move to the UK.


All you could want to know:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> All you could want to know:
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate


Dogen this is a great site! Many thanks!


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> Dogen this is a great site! Many thanks!


If you find weather interesting, you'll fit right in!


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> If you find weather interesting, you'll fit right in!


I think weather is interesting to everyone when it concerns ones comfort.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I think weather is interesting to everyone when it concerns ones comfort.


Well, the UK doesn't seem to have "climate" or "seasons" any more, just endlessly changing weather (sometimes all in one day), regularly punctuated by The Most X Since Records Began.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Well, the UK doesn't seem to have "climate" or "seasons" any more, just endlessly changing weather (sometimes all in one day), regularly punctuated by The Most X Since Records Began.


That sounds somewhat like Santa Fe. That city sure is odd when it comes to weather. You can have a snow storm in the downtown area and a bright sunshine day on the other side of town. It is a bit crazy.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now I'm composing an etude in the spirit of Xenakis and writing two surf rock instrumentals! :tiphat:


----------



## kartikeys

Attempting to focus by logging out of TC after this line...


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I think weather is interesting to everyone when it concerns ones comfort.


You may find a visit to the UK more rewarding if you are good with small boats.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> You may find a visit to the UK more rewarding if you are good with small boats.


Good thing I know some sea shanty's.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching *Brexit* results. Early votes say 96% vs 4% for remaining.

'Brexit campaigners concede defeat'

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...will-it-be-brexit-exit-poll-and-results-live/


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Vaneyes said:


> Watching *Brexit* results. Early votes say 96% vs 4% for remaining.
> 
> 'Brexit campaigners concede defeat'
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...will-it-be-brexit-exit-poll-and-results-live/


I'm watching the first referendum results coming in and feeling relieved that I was recently put back on anti-depressant meds!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pat Fairlea said:


> I'm watching the first referendum results coming in and feeling relieved that I was recently put back on anti-depressant meds!


Pat, with 3% of the vote in, it's now 51% vs 49% for leaving.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Watching *Brexit* results. Early votes say 96% vs 4% for remaining.
> 
> 'Brexit campaigners concede defeat'
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...will-it-be-brexit-exit-poll-and-results-live/


The link does not work but if Brexit has been defeated that is fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Pat, with 3% of the vote in, it's now 51% vs 49% for leaving.


Remaining is ahead at the moment, but it literally changes by the minute.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Remaining is ahead at the moment, but it literally changes by the minute.


Yes indeed. With almos' 18% of the vote, Remaining is edging 51 to 49.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jus' as well the previous The Telegraph link didn't work. Now their front page says the opposite. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/


----------



## Vaneyes

Meanwhile... 'Kate's bad cooking is the reason I'm in good shape'

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...s-bad-cooking-is-the-reason-im-in-good-shape/


----------



## Vaneyes

Wow, with almos' 30% reporting, it's almos' a dead heat.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am cooking to Beethoven. I am having a wonderful time. :3


----------



## Casebearer

I think it's good the way the Brexit poll is turning out a majority for leaving. Not because I would like to see the British leave but because it is a wake up call in many respects for many involved. As Europeans we can do without the British establishment and especially City influence and immorality and most Brits could do without them too. As Europeans we can also do without EU-bureaucracy and the Brits are making that clear for us. Cheers!

I personally hope this will lead to rethinking neoliberal politics in the EU and all over the world. 

Of course I could still be disappointed about the outcome in a few hours.


----------



## Casebearer

It has just been declared on the BBC. Leave wins over remain.


----------



## Figleaf

Casebearer said:


> I think it's a good the way the Brexit poll is turning out a majority for leaving. Not because I would like to see the British leave but because it is a wake up call in many respects for many involved. As Europeans we can do without the British establishment and especially City influence and immorality and most Brits could do without them too. As Europeans we can also do without EU-bureaucracy and the Brits are making that clear for us. Cheers!
> 
> I personally hope this will lead to rethinking neoliberal politics in the EU and all over the world.
> 
> Of course I could still be disappointed about the outcome in a few hours.


It's the revenge of the chavs and the racists. I may have to seek asylum somewhere.

What's it got to do with rethinking neoliberalism? There is no other mainstream political option either in Britain or Europe. As far as I can see that's got nothing to do with tonight's events. We'd have been neoliberal in Europe, now we'll be neoliberal outside of it. And poorer, and unable to escape elsewhere, unless free movement can be salvaged somehow.

This is a dark day.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> It's the revenge of the chavs and the racists. I may have to seek asylum somewhere.
> 
> What's it got to do with rethinking neoliberalism? There is no other mainstream political option either in Britain or Europe. As far as I can see that's got nothing to do with tonight's events. We'd have been neoliberal in Europe, now we'll be neoliberal outside of it. And poorer, and unable to escape elsewhere, unless free movement can be salvaged somehow.
> 
> This is a dark day.


Very dark, much more than they ever will realize, my grandparents are almost crying.


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> Very dark, much more than they ever will realize, my grandparents are almost crying.


I feel so sorry for them, and for all British people with European ties, and European people here of course.

I've no idea what happens next. It's now a matter of damage limitation, and all ordinary people can do is watch and wait. (And, conceivably, stock up on long life foods, while we can still afford such things...)


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> I feel so sorry for them, and for all British people with European ties, and European people here of course.
> 
> I've no idea what happens next. It's now a matter of damage limitation, and all ordinary people can do is watch and wait. (And, conceivably, stock up on long life foods, while we can still afford such things...)


I comfort them by saying it will take a long time before all ties are cut loose.
One "good" thing, my parents are definitely not moving there.


----------



## Casebearer

Although immigration is an important theme in this election, the main theme that drives people in my opinion is poverty and/or economic perspective. Many people have suffered under neoliberalism and globalization because it has been a race to the bottom since Thatcher and Reagan started it as far as wages and labour conditions for middle class and working class are concerned. And on top of that they have to compete with immigrants for low payment jobs. 

I think 'revenge of the chavs and racists' is a limited view on the results of tonight. Of course there is a lot of ressentiment uttered. But imo that's just superficial scapegoating. It would not happen on this scale if people were feeling safe about their own future. 

There may not be a mainstream alternative for neoliberalism but this election shows one will have to be invented. Even if it was only to prevent another conflict/war that is racially legitimated.


----------



## Figleaf

Casebearer said:


> Although immigration is an important theme in this election, the main theme that drives people in my opinion is poverty and/or economic perspective. Many people have suffered under neoliberalism and globalization because it has been a race to the bottom since Thatcher and Reagan started it as far as wages and labour conditions for middle class and working class are concerned. And on top of that they have to compete with immigrants for low payment jobs.
> 
> I think 'revenge of the chavs and racists' is a limited view on the results of tonight. Of course there is a lot of ressentiment uttered. But imo that's just superficial scapegoating. It would not happen on this scale if people were feeling safe about their own future.
> 
> There may not be a mainstream alternative for neoliberalism but this election shows one will have to be invented. Even if it was only to prevent another conflict/war that is racially legitimated.


The result is certainly a case of scapegoating. People know that the Leave campaign's claims were not based on truth because that's been demonstrated, yet they voted for them anyway. Why? Because they want to lash out and blame someone for their problems, and it's not as if it's easy to get at the One Percent so they take it out on whoever's available. Migrants in this case. 'Kicking the cat.'


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> I comfort them by saying it will take a long time before all ties are cut loose.
> One "good" thing, my parents are definitely not moving there.


That is good. The atmosphere is going to be pretty poisonous here, maybe forever.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> That is good. The atmosphere is going to be pretty poisonous here, maybe forever.


I am afraid we are heading the same direction though, thank goodness our ( National) laws prevent us from having referendum on existing law's .


----------



## Pugg

Just seen Mr Farage : "This is a result for descent people " 
Can someone pass me a bucket please


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am afraid this conversation has left the realm of understanding for me.....I should be more interested in politics.


----------



## Figleaf

SarahNorthman said:


> I am afraid this conversation has left the realm of understanding for me.....I should be more interested in politics.


Sorry Sarah. Sometimes the personal and the political become so intertwined that it's hard to abide by the 'no politics' rule, whether in terms of the ToS here or even in normal conversation. To bring it back to the personal, although I doubt my whingeing is of great interest to anyone, I'm facing the ruination of all my plans to live in France (the culmination of several years' planning and sacrifice) and the prospect of being shackled for the foreseeable future to a country I hate from the bottom of my heart. Many others are in similar positions, facing uncertain immigration status and financial ruin - depending on how favourable or otherwise the terms of the eventual agreement between Britain and the remaining countries of the EU. There will be strategies for survival at an individual or family level (I was recently considering doing a masters degree in France to benefit from fast track naturalisation, though whether it will be fast enough is debatable) but in general it seems that the most recent migrants have the least security, and I am among those people.

I doubt if it will affect Americans very much, though I could be wrong.


----------



## dzc4627

Listening to some Vaughan Williams, celebrating a victory for Britain.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm composing another piece in my current suite of etudes  , awaiting my cdbaby order (I mentioned a week ago) :angel: and trying to recover from my REALLY BUSY third day at work!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dzc4627 said:


> Listening to some Vaughan Williams, celebrating *a victory for Britain*.


That it very certainly is not.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> I doubt if it will affect Americans very much, though I could be wrong.


I could not help but look at what people on US political forums say about this. Looks like they are celebrating


----------



## Figleaf

SiegendesLicht said:


> I could not help but look at what people on US political forums say about this. Looks like they are celebrating


Yes. It's shameful to gloat when so many innocent people are potentially losing their homes and livelihood, and for no very good reason that I can see. I'm quite glad I've never been on a US political forum, and I don't think I'll start looking at them today!


----------



## dzc4627

Figleaf said:


> Yes. It's shameful to gloat when so many innocent people are potentially losing their homes and livelihood, and for no very good reason that I can see. I'm quite glad I've never been on a US political forum, and I don't think I'll start looking at them today!


Shameful? I should be ashamed for celebrating over the secession of Britain from a restricting union in which it has little say? You can call me wrong but shameful is a bizarre and patronizing term for it. I don't want to get too invested politically here but I'd give you the courtesy of not casting shame upon you in spite of the tear-jerking reasons _I_ could come up with to leave.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I certainly think it is unwise to celebrate too soon until we see what we get. 

Wait until the anti-EU proletariat realise that their new masters are just as enthusiastic about neo-liberal funnelling of money from the poor to the rich as the EU has become.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

dzc4627 said:


> Shameful? I should be ashamed for celebrating over the secession of Britain from a restricting union in which it has little say? You can call me wrong but shameful is a bizarre and patronizing term for it. I don't want to get too invested politically here but I'd give you the courtesy of not casting shame upon you in spite of the tear-jerking reasons _I_ could come up with to leave.


It's not about whether the union was restricting or not. It is about the fact that people's lives, dreams, plans and livelihoods are getting destroyed by the political forces they have no control over.


----------



## dzc4627

SiegendesLicht said:


> It's not about whether the union was restricting or not. It is about the fact that people's lives, dreams, plans and livelihoods are getting destroyed by the political forces they have no control over.


Well I can gladly say that whether the union being restricting and unfair or not *was* what it was about for the majority of voters.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Meanwhile in Germany:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ens-fire-at-german-cinema-kinopolis-viernheim



> An armed and masked man has been shot dead by German special police officers after storming a cinema complex in Viernheim, in the Hesse region.
> 
> The gunman had taken several hostages, all of whom escaped uninjured


Good job


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I want to scream.


----------



## GreenMamba

SiegendesLicht said:


> I could not help but look at what people on US political forums say about this. Looks like they are celebrating


This depends on which US political forums you visit. They are hardly monolithic.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> Yes. It's shameful to gloat when so many innocent people are potentially losing their homes and livelihood, and for no very good reason that I can see. I'm quite glad I've never been on a US political forum, and I don't think I'll start looking at them today!


Boris Johnson's Trumpness seems a little scary.










51.9% to 48.1%, close. Referendums often require 60% to pass. Oh well, I'm sure this was discussed at considerable length beforehand.

An outsider's view tells me Britain was only half in it (EU) to begin with, in not giving up their currency. So it's not a large surprise to me. And some countries, of course, never chose to dip their toes.

Germany may well provide adequate strength for the EU. Wondering if France longs for their Franc? Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 86052


Sums it up brilliantly.


----------



## Guest

Trump just spent an hour or two in Scotland. Now there was an opportunity.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jun/23/donald-trump-faces-wall-of-opposition-as-he-returns-to-scotland


----------



## dzc4627

dogen said:


> Trump just spent an hour or two in Scotland. Now there was an opportunity.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jun/23/donald-trump-faces-wall-of-opposition-as-he-returns-to-scotland


There was an opportunity for what?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am afraid we are heading the same direction though, thank goodness our ( National) laws prevent us from having referendum on existing law's .


I believe (so far), there are calls for referendums in Denmark, France and the Netherlands.


----------



## Guest

dzc4627 said:


> There was an opportunity for what?


Rebalancing of his karma. I liked the golfballs with swastikas on.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Casebearer said:


> It has just been declared on the BBC. Leave wins over remain.


Leave wins by a demisemiquaver, and the knives come out for party leaders. There's an opera in this for some enterprising composer. As for me, friends are literally in tears over the way the UK has changed. Nasty times.


----------



## SarahNorthman

In an effort to turn the current conversation to more friendly and pleasant territory. I have found that the summer (much as I hate it) has me listening to classical music more often. It makes me feel nostalgic for some reason.


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Trump just spent an hour or two in Scotland. Now there was an opportunity.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-wall-of-opposition-as-he-returns-to-scotland


Thanks for that. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just got back from my fourth day at work, but I haven't rested enough to get into composing the 4th Etude in my current suite..


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> I believe (so far), there are calls for referendums in Denmark, France and the Netherlands.


It's not going to happen in my country, only the far right (and some very left wing) wants it. 
So no chance in this government, as we always have collation 's government it's hardly likely it will ever happens .


----------



## Vaneyes

'Tony Robbins hot coal walk injures dozens'

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/24/us/tony-robbins-hot-coal-walkers-burned/index.html

I didn't know they were still doing that stuff. Gotta believe. Mind power.


----------



## Sloe

I sit in a hotel room watching tv.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> Boris Johnson's Trumpness seems a little scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.9% to 48.1%, close. Referendums often require 60% to pass. Oh well, I'm sure this was discussed at considerable length beforehand.
> 
> An outsider's view tells me Britain was only half in it (EU) to begin with, in not giving up their currency. So it's not a large surprise to me. And some countries, of course, never chose to dip their toes.
> 
> Germany may well provide adequate strength for the EU. Wondering if France longs for their Franc? Cheers! :tiphat:


When we had a referendum to join EU in Sweden the yes side won with 52% and that was enough to join of course that was what the politicians wanted. It is the same country that changed to right side traffic despite 80% voted against it.


----------



## sospiro

I'm still reeling from the shock of the EU referendum result. I'm not going to say much as I don't want to upset/offend any of the lovely people on here and I'm not going to comment further on this subject but ...

I am ashamed of what my country has done. Europe and Europeans are like family to me and I feel bereft. 

A plea to all the European members - please remember we're not all the same and 48% of us voted to stay in the EU.


----------



## dzc4627

Yes. It really is devastating. Britain has literally broken away from Europa and looks to be on its own now. They've even built moats, the isolationist right wing bigots!


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> I sit in a hotel room watching tv.


That must be boring


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I want to have more freedom.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> I sit in a hotel room watching tv.


You're reasonably safe there. You could be out in the wild.


----------



## Guest

Flicking through the TV channels. England (Rugby Union) have just completed a historic 3-0 whitewash of Australia in Australia so why can't I find even highlights to watch, yet I could watch a live football match between Lichtenstein and Lower Elbonia?


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> Flicking through the TV channels. England (Rugby Union) have just completed a historic 3-0 whitewash of Australia in Australia so why can't I find even highlights to watch, yet I could watch a live football match between Lichtenstein and Lower Elbonia?


As comfort; next week your getting Wimbledon also .


----------



## GioCar

Just finished reading this great article:

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2016/06/25/news/calabresi_brexit_giovani-142765998/

It's a letter to the young Europeans (young Britons included, of course), by a most respected Italian journalist.

Here's the title with my poor English translation:

"Dear boys and girls, Europe is yours: don't let the fear mongers win."

I'd strongly recommend to read the rest, with the help of google translator if needed.


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Flicking through the TV channels. England (Rugby Union) have just completed a historic 3-0 whitewash of Australia in Australia so why can't I find even highlights to watch, yet I could watch a live football match between Lichtenstein and Lower Elbonia?


"Or me on YT."


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> "Or me on YT."


Yes, and he's not even a ******* MP.


----------



## TxllxT

Thinking over the new possibilities of smuggling & bootlegging, with Scotland facing huge tariff walls for whisky parallel along the Hadrian Wall. So there is suddenly lurking the prospect of sailing the stuff to our island... By the way, today we had our world famous catamaran race around Texel:




























Alas, no wind today...


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Yes, and he's not even a ******* MP.


Is there hope for new parliamentary discussion on the topic? 2M have signed the William Oliver Healey petition, which states: "We the undersigned call upon [the UK] Government to implement a rule that if the Remain or Leave vote is less than 60%, based on a turnout less than 75%, there should be another referendum."

Related:

http://21stcenturywire.com/2016/06/25/brexit-petition-who-is-william-oliver-healey/


----------



## Guest

No, sorry. The handcart is ready and the satnav has been programmed for hell.


----------



## SarahNorthman

You know, some of the times when I am at my happiest is when I have my kitchen to myself to cook and or bake with Mozart in my ears.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now, I just finished a small miniature influenced by Shosty's Piano Quintet.

I'm now listening to the midi of my first composition in the classical genre (from a few years ago) and woah it sounds like film/video game music haha.
Lots of moments trying to be the Rite Of Spring too :lol:
Not my best work by a long shot but it does have structure and melodic motifs. Its actually a 16 minute orchestral suite. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm now listening to the midi of my first composition in the classical genre (from a few years ago) and woah it sounds like film/video game music haha.
> Lots of moments trying to be the Rite Of Spring too :lol:
> Not my best work by a long shot but it does have structure and melodic motifs. Its actually a 16 minute orchestral suite. :tiphat:


I'm thinking about cutting it up and taking parts of it and turning what remains into a work for string quartet (OR String Orchestra). I just tried one of the melodic parts and added my knowledge of poly-phony which I've developed since and re-harmonized the said section. It didn't sound too bad!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I must go to sleep, but would prefer to continue listening to music. Ah well, there is tomorrow.


----------



## cwarchc

Washing dirty clothes, after our holidays/vacation


----------



## Xenakiboy

My Stockhausen was interrupted by the delivery service. My CD baby order (of my own album from 2 years ago) has now been delivered, so now I'm listening to that!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I have noticed two typos in the printing though which is frustrating a little . 
Luckily it's not a mass-print/commercial print yet! :lol:

Once I'm earning more than minimum wage, I'll look at getting a commercial release for this baby! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently attempting a brass quartet arrangement of the musical interludes and themes that appear in the above album.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> No, sorry. The handcart is ready and the satnav has been programmed for hell.


Well, at least the road ahead is paved with good intentions!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Nothing like a bit of drama and existential angst to spice up a music festival...... This here be the stuff of fiction.

I could write the whole set of events that happened to me in last 2 weeks and it may be mistaken for a romantic comedy. >_<


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently working on a movement of a ballet score I've been composing for over a year, still enjoying it! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just picked up my electric guitar for one of the first times in a year and just started two alternative rock songs influenced by XTC and shoegaze genre


----------



## Xenakiboy

Still waiting for my Varese and Webern CDs to arrive..


----------



## Figleaf

I've just been looking for my A level certificates. (Perfect illustration of anxiety caused by the political crisis which shall not be mentioned on this thread: rifling through your parents' bureau at 3.15 in the morning looking for exam certificates from 1995.) One problem is that the back of the German certificate is stuck to the front of the Classical Civilization one; I tried to prise them apart and they made this nasty ripping sound. Maybe I should use the steam from a kettle to loosen them, or would that just turn them both into pulp? The other thing is that I can't find my Latin AS Level certificate at all - it's not in the folder with the rest. I might have to go back to my old sixth form to find out the name of the exam board so I can get a copy, if they even keep copies of certificates of qualifications which don't exist any more. I don't know where any of the GCSE certificates are, but given the grades I got at that particular school I'm in no particular hurry to see those again. Hopefully admissions tutors won't be, either. At the moment I've got so much stuff to do and my usual strategy of procrastinating then getting everything done in a flurry of caffeine and adrenaline isn't working. Most of our stuff isn't packed and my French is getting worse without the daily pressure of having to converse with people who genuinely don't speak any English. Wish I'd done all this emigration stuff years ago instead of waiting until my right to do it was in doubt.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I wish you good luck with both emigration and college.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is terrible. Sitting with my friends in my chamber group at a table, staring into space not saying much... It's the last day... 

I might just cry for the 6th time.


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is terrible. Sitting with my friends in my chamber group at a table, staring into space not saying much... It's the last day...
> 
> I might just cry for the 6th time.


Get ahold of yourself, woman.


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is terrible. Sitting with my friends in my chamber group at a table, staring into space not saying much... It's the last day...
> 
> I might just cry for the 6th time.


Do you moan all together ?


----------



## SarahNorthman

My current jam. I know a lot of people will disagree with me, but the best music is from the 80's. To me at least.


----------



## EricABQ

Getting ready to celebrate our independence from those tyrannical Brits by drinking beer and grilling steaks.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently packing my bags for my trip. I leave tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rosie

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently packing my bags for my trip. I leave tomorrow morning.


Aww that sounds cool gerl! Where are you going??


----------



## Guest

The UK is currently closed to foreigners.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Rosie said:


> Aww that sounds cool gerl! Where are you going??


Yep! I am going to Orlando.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> The UK is currently closed to foreigners.


This does not bode well for yalls tourism industry.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> This does not bode well for yalls tourism industry.


It doesn't bode well for much really.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

EricABQ said:


> Getting ready to celebrate our independence from those tyrannical Brits by drinking beer and grilling steaks.


The original Brexit! :lol:


----------



## Guest

@Figleaf

I've got a nice selection of certificates that don't need steaming if you want them, including O Level French, Typing and English. You can have them for a modest fee.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> It doesn't bode well for much really.


So is this a thing that is really happening?


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> @Figleaf
> 
> I've got a nice selection of certificates that don't need steaming if you want them, including O Level French, Typing and English. You can have them for a modest fee.


O levels! I've always aspired to those. And since they were abolished in 1984 (?) I would have to have passed them aged 7, making me a child prodigy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have some exotic Scottish O-Grades, Highers and CSYS certificates. Any takers?


----------



## Figleaf

^ I used O Level Latin past papers for practice along with more recent A Level past papers, and the old O Levels were just as hard as the recent A Level ones. I found the dumbing down pretty shocking, but it got even worse after my time: 'modular' A Levels which you could re-take as often as you liked until you got the desired grade, then new grades like A star added on top of the old top grade. So pointless!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to start a large, dissonant, cluster-filled orchestral piece (for large orchestra) and I'll see how it goes!


----------



## Pugg

I am going to polish my shoes and see how that goes


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> I am going to polish my shoes and see how that goes


I like your commitment!


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I like your commitment!


One recognise a person on shoes en teeth.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> One recognise a person on shoes en teeth.


Alright, what happened to the brass section? They knew to play at the concert at 5:30 and they didn't turn up, the management director is furious, shouting obscenities everywhere. You said you where polishing your shoes but I suspect you where actually getting them drunk in the bar before practice 

*THIS IS THE LAST TIME I CONDUCT FOR THIS DOOMED ORCHESTRA, I'M DONE!!!!!*

Etc. :lol:


----------



## Rosie

Xenakiboy said:


> Alright, what happened to the brass section? They knew to play at the concert at 5:30 and they didn't turn up, the management director is furious, shouting obscenities everywhere. You said you where polishing your shoes but I suspect you where actually getting them drunk in the bar before practice
> 
> *THIS IS THE LAST TIME I CONDUCT FOR THIS DOOMED ORCHESTRA, I'M DONE!!!!!*
> 
> Etc. :lol:


:lol:
You're funny


----------



## Rosie

I'm deciding what to have for dinner, I hate dinner


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> So is this a thing that is really happening?


The referendum really happened but beyond that, being a mushroom, I'm not certain what is happening other than racists have been emboldened. Oh and the economy is heading for the cliff edge.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have some exotic Scottish O-Grades, Highers and CSYS certificates. Any takers?


Sorry, the exchange rate is terrible.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> ^ I used O Level Latin past papers for practice along with more recent A Level past papers, and the old O Levels were just as hard as the recent A Level ones. I found the dumbing down pretty shocking, but it got even worse after my time: 'modular' A Levels which you could re-take as often as you liked until you got the desired grade, then new grades like A star added on top of the old top grade. So pointless!


Yep, O Levels were actual qualifications, not ******* confetti.


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> Yep, O Levels were actual qualifications, not ******* confetti.


Yes, in those days you could prove your intellectual abilities without having to buy a 'degree' for £27000+. For foreigners reading this, that's the equivalent of about two and a half US dollars, or two euros and twenty four cents.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> Yes, in those days you could prove your intellectual abilities without having to buy a 'degree' for £27000+. For foreigners reading this, that's the equivalent of about two and a half US dollars, or two euros and twenty four cents.


Do they take cash or papal ?


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> Do they take cash or papal ?


I think only the theological colleges accept papal.


----------



## Vaneyes

*As Time Goes By*
​*My name is Mary, and I was sitting in the waiting room for my first appointment with a new dentist.*

*I noticed his DDS diploma on the wall, which bore his full name. Suddenly, I remembered a tall, handsome, dark-haired boy with the same name had been in my high school class some 30-odd years ago.*

*Could he be the same guy that I had a secret crush on, way back then?*

*Upon seeing him, however, I quickly discarded any such thought.

This balding, gray-haired man with the deeply lined face was way too old to have been my classmate.*

*After he examined my teeth, I asked him if he had attended Morgan Park High School .

"Yes. Yes, I did. I'm a Mustang," he gleamed with pride.

"When did you graduate?" I asked.

He answered, "In 1975. Why do you ask?"

"You were in my class!," I exclaimed.*

*He looked at me closely.*

*Then, that ugly, old, balding, wrinkled faced, fat-assed, gray haired, decrepit, miserable, son of a bitch asked me...

"What subject did you teach?"*
​


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> I think only the theological colleges accept papal.


I recall a Vatican vendor taking 5 Euros from me, for one pair of black paper papal pants. A papal decree forbid my walking shorts.


----------



## Vaneyes

Rosie said:


> I'm deciding what to have for dinner, I hate dinner


We'll have four-cheese tortellini, accompanied by Australian Shiraz Cabernet. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I am going to polish my shoes and see how that goes


Zippers in the heels?


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Getting ready to celebrate our independence from those tyrannical Brits by drinking beer and grilling steaks.


I expect the new 'n improved English Armada to sail soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Do you moan all together ?


Topic/poll for another time, and website.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> I must go to sleep, but would prefer to continue listening to music. Ah well, there is tomorrow.


You're still thinking well, so that's a most reasonable assumption.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Zippers in the heels?


Men do not wear heels


----------



## Ingélou

Listening to Taggart playing some freestyle piano - he's been practising an Irish jig over and over, which comes from one of my fiddle books.

It's called 'I buried my wife and I danced on her grave.'

*Ooh-er! *


----------



## Figleaf

Vaneyes said:


> I recall a Vatican vendor taking 5 Euros from me, for one pair of black paper papal pants. A papal decree forbid my walking shorts.


Well at least they were genuine black pants. 'You see, ordinary shops sell what look like black pants, but if you look closely, you'll see that they're very, very, very, very, very, very, very dark blue...'


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well Florida is just wonderful. I am really enjoying spending time with my best friend before the baby comes. It is long overdue. I will say, I cannot wait for the baby to be here! It is bound to be totally adorable! Auntie Sarah is going to spoil the baby!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Trying to decide to listen to either XTC, Coltrane or Webern after a long, depressing and exhausting day at work!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wasting time .


----------



## Xenakiboy

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Wasting time .


I see your busy then..........good day sir! :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Trying to become the Mendelssohn.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Trying to become the Mendelssohn.


Is it working?????


----------



## Suganthan

trying to become better me - reading, listening, rarely writing(music) and last but not least waiting.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now, I'm relaxing with my Xenakis up really loud on my stereo, enjoying it and browsing Talkclassical (obviously)! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Suganthan said:


> trying to become better me - reading, listening, rarely writing(music) and last but not least waiting.


Waiting for what / whom?


----------



## Badinerie

Waiting for the Heating engineer to turn up. Radiators keep turning themselves on. Its already warm in here. 
Lovely!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Xenakiboy said:


> Is it working?????


Yes, very much so. I wonder how Fanny's doing lately.


----------



## Vaneyes

Robot kills copkiller.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/08/technology/dallas-robot-death/index.html


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Robot kills copkiller.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/08/technology/dallas-robot-death/index.html


Saved one life, so good work.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Watching Mr. Robot marathon.


----------



## Badinerie

I've been exploring the Famous Grouse Smokey Black, on top of Stella Artios. Im trying to stop the Settee from spinning around so I can get up and go to bed!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm once again working on parts of the ballet score I've been composing for over a year + a half. :tiphat: It's definitely become strong in my subconscious! :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

More composing, I'm working on a passacaglia for a church organ! (think a combination of Bach and Messiaen) :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> More composing, I'm working on a passacaglia for a church organ! (think a combination of Bach and Messiaen) :tiphat:


Do you ever finish anything?
It's almost unbelievable unless the works are 10 minutes long .


----------



## Vaneyes

Travel advisory for US. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/09/travel/bahamas-us-travel-advisory/index.html


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Do you ever finish anything?
> It's almost unbelievable unless the works are 10 minutes long .


Yes, I do finish a lot of music but I don't try to force it finished. I regularly write *LOTS* of small miniatures, which I don't mention here. When I'm available to compose, I generally compose a lot though... :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Travel advisory for US.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/09/travel/bahamas-us-travel-advisory/index.html


I was just planning a trip to the Bahamas's


----------



## Wood

Sometimes it provides a bit of light relief away from the depression of the UK's failing society to see what goes down in the USA. I suppose we'll end up the same, just a few years later.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Wood said:


> Sometimes it provides a bit of light relief away from the depression of the UK's failing society to see what goes down in the USA. I suppose we'll end up the same, just a few years later.


To me it's not providing relief, but rather frightening. What goes down in the USA today, will be happening in Germany, England, France etc. tomorrow.


----------



## Badinerie

Just got up. Got to throw the daughter out the door to school shortly, then I have an appointment soon at the Musculoskelatal Doc to see why my left shoulder feels like its sustained a rifle bullet hit when ever I put my coat on or reach up to the top shelf at a supermarket.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Badinerie said:


> Just got up. Got to throw the daughter out the door to school shortly, *then I have an appointment soon at the Musculoskelatal Doc to see why my left shoulder feels like its sustained a rifle bullet hit* when ever I put my coat on or reach up to the top shelf at a supermarket.


Do not, whatever else you do, allow them to remove your tonsils.


----------



## Badinerie

52 years too late!


Two injections of whatsit and a weeks rest...yeah like thats gonna happen!


----------



## Dr Johnson

You don't play a Les Paul, do you?


----------



## Badinerie

Funny you should mention that...yes, but its not that. Those Gibson boat anchors are like to damage the upper spine usually right between the shoulders. Mine lives in its case most of the time.
I used to work in the care sector for many years. It was heavy work on my shoulders plus Im a carer for my disabled mrs.
Mostly, I play my nice light 70's strat or thinline Telecaster these days.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Badinerie said:


> Funny you should mention that...yes, but its not that. Those Gibson boat anchors are like to damage the upper spine usually right between the shoulders. Mine lives in its case most of the time.
> I used to work in the care sector for many years. It was heavy work on my shoulders plus Im a carer for my disabled mrs.
> *Mostly, I play my nice light 70's strat or thinline Telecaster these days*.


Very wise!


----------



## Vaneyes

Another "autopilot" Tesla crashes.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/12/technology/tesla-autopilot-accident/index.html


----------



## Dr Johnson

I am wrestling with the urge to go out and buy a box set or two.

That or a very unsuitable second hand car.

Tricky.


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> I am wrestling with the urge to go out and buy a box set or two.
> 
> That or a very unsuitable second hand car.
> 
> Tricky.


Maybe go out and buy a moped?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I am wrestling with the urge to go out and buy a box set or two.
> 
> That or a very unsuitable second hand car.
> 
> Tricky.


What sort of unsuitable?


----------



## Guest

Mopeds are just wrong.


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> Mopeds are just wrong.


I think it's mostly that the word sounds naff. I mean, what are you supposed to call moped enthusiasts - mopers? Mopedophiles?

Speaking of naff, I've been thinking of one of these. At least there's a bit of room for the shopping:


----------



## Morimur

Wood said:


> Sometimes it provides a bit of light relief away from the depression of the UK's failing society to see what goes down in the USA. I suppose we'll end up the same, just a few years later.


----------



## Morimur

*'mericah - yeah!!*



morimur said:


>


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> What sort of unsuitable?


I am too embarrassed to 'fess up to that.

:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Maybe go out and buy a moped?


Er...


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I am too embarrassed to 'fess up to that.
> 
> :lol:


I might think it's good unsuitable.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> I think it's mostly that the word sounds naff. I mean, what are you supposed to call moped enthusiasts - mopers? Mopedophiles?


The word is the least of its problems. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Instead of going out and buying anything, I have sat dynamically and ordered a box set online.

Maybe that will stop me buying an unsuitable car.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I started composing a small Vibraphone Quartet, sort of influenced by Messiaen, its interesting me tonally!


----------



## Lada Kamp

listening to music!yeeeey


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am recovering from my visit to Islands of Adventure and Universal studios. My poor legs!!!!


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> I started composing a small Vibraphone Quartet, sort of influenced by Messiaen, its interesting me tonally!


I love vibraphone. Mmmm Philip Guston....


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Xenakiboy said:


> I started composing a small Vibraphone Quartet, sort of influenced by Messiaen, its interesting me tonally!


Mrs Pat asks "How small a vibraphone?".


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> *'mericah - yeah!!*


*"Turkey - yeah!!"

*


----------



## Morimur

*UGANDA - YEAH!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Computerization and Globalization has resulted in increasing job erosion over the past 25 years. It's at a critical level now for anyone 45 or over, and for many, Home Depot and like retailers offer the only workplace hope. Learning a trade for self-employment can be another solution. 

Related:

http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/15/news/economy/my-job-nearly-drove-me-to-commit-suicide/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom


----------



## SiegendesLicht

After a long hot ride, including the traditional cycling game "catch the last train home" there is nothing better than a hot bath... Makes you feel like a brand new human being!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Composing more music, currently some studies for percussion and small chamber ensemble influenced by Xenakis! :tiphat:
Then I might compose a few short Bach influenced fugues for organ!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Xenakiboy said:


> Composing more music, currently some studies for percussion and small chamber ensemble influenced by Xenakis! :tiphat:
> Then I might compose a few short Bach influenced fugues for organ!


Hope you post some of your work on You Tube.


----------



## Xenakiboy

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Hope you post some of your work on You Tube.


I have an account set up for that but haven't gotten serious with it yet. Hopefully I can compile a collection of pieces that well represent me and I'll share it here! It's awesome that you're interested! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I have an account set up for that but haven't gotten serious with it yet. Hopefully I can compile a collection of pieces that well represent me and I'll share it here! It's awesome that you're interested! :tiphat:


We are dying of curiosity .


----------



## helenora

http://futurism.com/images/the-dawn-of-the-singularity/
I was reading this......and it looks nightmarish ....really....but may be not for those fascinated by the ideas of singularity


----------



## Figleaf

Just got out of Calais. We had left the ferry terminal on the Eurolines coach bound for Paris when we encountered an improvised roadblock made of large branches. As the coach stopped, it was approached by half a dozen men wading through the long grass at the roadside, some of them carrying big branches too. Then they stopped, and I saw blue lights through the windows on the coach's other side: a police van had come to our rescue. There was a cloud of smoke (tear gas?) on the grass where the men had been, and when it dispersed they had disappeared as well. The coach pulled away, the blockage having been efficiently removed while I was watching the men and the smoke. I was surprised by how calm everybody seemed - the driver was completely impassive and said nothing at all, and the other passengers craned their necks if at something mildly interesting. As we left the town we saw probably dozens more police vans by the roadside and a number of uniformed CRS officers (riot police) milling around. I feel like I should sleep now, but I'm not sure if I can.


----------



## Jos

welcome to the world of the night owls, Figleaf.
That adventure must have stirred up some adrenaline; no sleep for you now.

Pretty low on adrenaline myself atm. Just another spell of insomnia paired with some dark thoughts about the world in general. Well, you just witnessed a bit of it.
I'll put on another jazz record (Buddy diFranco, if anyone is remotely interested in my nocturnal playlist) and pour another red.
Nite nite, soon I hope.


----------



## Figleaf

^ Jazz is great for night time. I don't know much about it, but maybe I'll download some for future bouts of insomnia. Opera is definitely daytime music!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading on another thread about the Wagner admirers who were introduced to his music as little children by their parents. I sure hope in a few years I will have children of my own with my man and teach them to love Wagner and other great music as well. Except that my gut feeling tells me this will not happen. There was a terror attack with several dead in Munich today, and another one in Würzburg a few days ago. One of the next ones is bound to be in Hamburg, and my man will be dead before we can even have a wedding.


----------



## TxllxT

Today we walked a 'political' walk, starting off at the locomotive in a glass case, that should have brought Lenin in 1917 from Finland to the Finland Rail Station (St Petersburg). My wife asked a police woman where that locomotive was. Immediately she led us very friendly through the ticket control towards the spot. I took photos and afterwards the same woman opened the gate again, so we could get back to the public area. After that we had a look at grandfather Lenin (statue) hailing a taxi with a grand gesture over the Neva river. From that point it is a small walk to the Kresty prison, where all the political suspects were held with or without a charge against them. There is a small plaque with Anna Achmatova's poem. Her statue stands on the other side of the wide Neva, but is visible. The Kresty prison is a dark red brick complex with barbed wire, iron bars and a truly inhuman depressive atmosphere. 
After Kresty we found a buffet restaurant on the left side of the Finland Rail Station. Then we had a look at the newly refurbished Aurora baby dreadnought of 1900, that is mythically rumoured to have fired a blank shot in 1917 that incited a lot of other Eisenstein (movie director) myths: all the communist tales were of his propagandist making. 
The Aurora will be open to the public from 3 august, but now the quai was lovely empty from all the stalls selling matroskas etc. Close to the Aurora there is the wooden cabin of Tsar Peter the Great. This cabin is to be found inside a brick building. Interesting. There exists also a wooden cabin in Zaandam, Holland, which is looking cranky & discomposed. This cabin however looks straight & healthy as a Tsar would like to have it. So I feel mythical repairs or rebuildings have been carried out through the centuries, to erase the imprint of time & decay.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sounds splendid.

I wonder if they will be piping the 3rd movement of Shostakovich's 12th through the Aurora when it's open.


----------



## Ginger

SiegendesLicht said:


> Reading on another thread about the Wagner admirers who were introduced to his music as little children by their parents. I sure hope in a few years I will have children of my own with my man and teach them to love Wagner and other great music as well. Except that my gut feeling tells me this will not happen. There was a terror attack with several dead in Munich today, and another one in Würzburg a few days ago. One of the next ones is bound to be in Hamburg, and my man will be dead before we can even have a wedding.


I know it's difficult but please try not to give up livelihood and life itself. It's the only thing you can do. I am in Munich. I wish you and your future husband the very best! Stay safe.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ginger said:


> I know it's difficult but please try not to give up livelihood and life itself. It's the only thing you can do. I am in Munich. I wish you and your future husband the very best! Stay safe.


A German Wagnerian? Nice 

I guess it is I who should tell you "stay safe". Munich is a very, very beautiful city. All the more sorrowful to hear about shooting and death happening there. But life goes on, anyway.


----------



## Ingélou

Ginger said:


> I know it's difficult but please try not to give up livelihood and life itself. It's the only thing you can do. I am in Munich. I wish you and your future husband the very best! Stay safe.


We just got in from a concert & found out about the tragic shootings in Munich.
So sorry.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ What was in the concert?


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ What was in the concert?


It was Norwich Baroque: we had Vivaldi, Handel, Corelli, Bach & Avison 'after Scarlatti', but also two modern pieces written on baroque themes which had won the Losh-Atkinson competition. The runner-up composer (Jens Lohmann) had come over from Germany to see his piece performed. He will have been upset to learn the news after the concert ended.

Thanks for asking.

It is very depressing to see that life is so unpredictable these days. So many sorrows - terrorism, accidents, health problems. 
But I hope your life will be full of happiness, Siegendeslicht, and that you will have children & bring them up to love music as much as you do.


----------



## Ginger

SiegendesLicht said:


> A German Wagnerian? Nice
> 
> I guess it is I who should tell you "stay safe". Munich is a very, very beautiful city. All the more sorrowful to hear about shooting and death happening there. But life goes on, anyway.


Thank you  Also thank you, Ingélou. You are right, life has to go on. Probably with some Wagner right now...  You are pretty close, but I would rather describe myself as a 'German Wagnerian against will'


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Wagner is a great medicine for the soul indeed. I am listening to Tannhäuser right now. And remembering the time I spent in the beautiful Bavaria (of which Munich is the capital city).

That concert program sounds very interesting. I am sure you had a great time.


----------



## Ginger

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am listening to Tannhäuser right now. And remembering the time I spent in the beautiful Bavaria (of which Munich is the capital city).


Sounds like a very good combination!  And you are right Bavaria is beautiful


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The prelude is so majestic and impressive, one cannot help but envision the shining Alpine peaks. And the snow, and the smell of the pine forests, and the sound of a thousand waterfalls descending from the mountains... It was a long time ago, but the memories are still fresh. And I will most assuredly return some day... next year probably.


----------



## Ginger

SiegendesLicht said:


> The prelude is so majestic and impressive, one cannot help but envision the shining Alpine peaks. And the snow, and the smell of the pine forests, and the sound of a thousand waterfalls descending from the mountains... It was a long time ago, but the memories are still fresh. And I will most assuredly return some day... next year probably.


That was probably one of the most beautiful descriptions of my home country I have ever read. Thank you. Please do return.  And if you need some advice for your stay feel free to ask.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently reading my copy of the score of Eonta by Xenakis, while listening to Persephassa by Xenakis, drinking a coffee on my couch.
Then I'm putting some Baroque music on! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm currently reading my copy of the score of Eonta by Xenakis, while listening to Persephassa by Xenakis, drinking a coffee on my couch.
> Then I'm putting some Baroque music on! :tiphat:


How about the job hunting?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> How about the job hunting?


I got a job remember? But I'm still sending a few applications here and there though :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I got a job remember? But I'm still sending a few applications here and there though :tiphat:


I wasn't sure, last time you told us about moving and waiting to get the job full time.


----------



## Rosie

I'm listening to William tell by Rossini as my boyfriend massages my feet!


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> I'm listening to William tell by Rossini as my boyfriend massages my feet!


Life can be good :angel:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm waiting that some alien takes me to his planet. I need a break from this world!


----------



## Rosie

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm waiting that some alien takes me to his planet. I need a break from this world!


Aww hold in there gerl you make it too!!! Plenty of guy for U


----------



## helenora

and then, next time my friend goes to a massage salon I'd come up with music suggestions for a session ....Rossini didn't know about hidden treasures of his scores.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> and then, next time my friend goes to a massage salon I'd come up with music suggestions for a session ....Rossini didn't know about hidden treasures of his scores.


Rossini did live life to the full


----------



## Rosie

helenora said:


> and then, next time my friend goes to a massage salon I'd come up with music suggestions for a session ....Rossini didn't know about hidden treasures of his scores.


My boyfriend and I are just at home but we shood try Rossini at a spa some time haha


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Rossini did live life to the full


I know, that's why he retired to be a chef  well, just joking a bit. He wouldn't mind listening to his music outside of Opera hall.....he wasn't a conceited or arrogant man ....quite on the opposite....that's exactly the reason WHY he retired to live a different lifestyle


----------



## Wood

Re the terrorist atrocities upthread.

They are horrific and mindless but the risk of being a victim of one is negligible. It is much more likely that we will be killed in a road traffic accident.

My response to these events is to think about the reasons why the terrorists hate us so much, and also about the millions of lives ruined by western intervention in the Middle East. 

Cheap oil comes at an appalling human cost.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ginger said:


> That was probably one of the most beautiful descriptions of my home country I have ever read. Thank you. Please do return.  And if you need some advice for your stay feel free to ask.


I do intend to return soon, just not to Bavaria (Hamburg and north Germany this time). Come September 3rd, I will be on my way


----------



## Ingélou

Trying to get to sleep after the worrying realisation that my mother's dementia is getting worse. My sister is over at present and has gone to bed early with a migraine after the strain of coping with Mum all day. We are wondering what the next step is.


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> Trying to get to sleep after the worrying realisation that my mother's dementia is getting worse. My sister is over at present and has gone to bed early with a migraine after the strain of coping with Mum all day. We are wondering what the next step is.


Please Ingélou, try not worrying to much, it 's always going different then expected. 
Best wishes .


----------



## Xenakiboy

Typesetting the second movement of the score of Xenakis' Eonta!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just composed an elegy for violin and piano, I've been stressed and anxious because of recent changes in my personal life, so I'm not in a creative mood but I managed to pull something out, it's not bad but not great either. Reminds me Rachmaninoff


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Counting down the days when I'll be leaving the home I've lived in my whole life... I'm itching to go to Cincinnati now... I'm on the brink of something amazing I think.

Yesterday and today I made a little note identification quiz for my young middle school flute student. He has trouble reading music, so I'm going to give him this print-out for him to work on. We got 2 weeks before the next lesson, and I think if he puts his mind to it, he can identify all the notes I gave him (about 200 in various patterns, or lack thereof). I also made it as an exercise he can play on his flute once he's got all the notes. Let's hope it works....


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Just composed an elegy for violin and piano, I've been stressed and anxious because of recent changes in my personal life, so I'm not in a creative mood but I managed to pull something out, it's not bad but not great either. Reminds me Rachmaninov


No news about the job and housing I guess?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> No news about the job and housing I guess?


I got a job interview next week and I was approved for tenancy yesterday, I'm moving in later this week!!  :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Working on a piano sonata I started yesterday, I'm feeling really really inspired at the moment, I'm going right back into it now!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've just put the bins out.


----------



## Pugg

I just said goede reis ( bon voyage ) to my other half, of to France for work.


----------



## WilliamApocalypse

Listening to Clair De Lune in a moderate tempo. Relaxing.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> I've just put the bins out.


Sounds like fun!!!!!! 

Why do we Talk Nonsense when Nonsense can Talk Us?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> Sounds like fun!!!!!!
> 
> Why do we Talk Nonsense when Nonsense can Talk Us?


It certainly is.

Now I'm about to bring them back in again.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am having a total fangirl moment. I am totally in love with Hotch from Criminal Minds.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I thought up of something witty, then I forgot about it.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I thought up of something witty, then I forgot about it.


Happens to all of us sometimes


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm waiting for the man of my life.


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm waiting for the man of my life.


Do not take the wrong bus


----------



## Vaneyes

Trumpervention

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/201...ntervention-after-disastrous-48-hours-n622216


----------



## TxllxT

Looking back on our second day in Tsarskoye Selo, where we spent a lot of time walking in the Catharine Park. We have done this now for the 5th time and again our walk was new and we saw lots of new garden buildings on the way. Among them is the Music Hall of Giacomo Quarenghi, a marvelous example of Palladian architecture. Again, there is precious little photo documentation on the internet.








While I was busy making photos of the interior & exterior, one of the guarding women asked my wife why I was making so many of them. In the conversation that followed, my wife heard her whole life story. She receives a monthly pension of 9000 Rubles (73 Ruble = 1 Euro) and this job (5 days in a week) adds 15000 Rubles to this for Russians means very small amount. She has a daughter who has finished the conservatory, but has no work. So she supports her. We saw the beauty of all these surroundings, but for many Russians life is hard.

Tomorrow 24 degrees and we'll visit the 'Jarmarka' in Alexander Nevsky Lavra, where one can buy holy water and honey from monasteries etc. It's like returning to the 19th century & ultimately Russian. Also we'll plan to visit the Tikhvin cemetary again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This thread sure took some strange turns.

I guess I shouldn't help with that and talk about my listening encounters on the public radio again. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This thread sure took some strange turns.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't help with that and talk about my listening encounters on the public radio again. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


People doing a lot of strange things .


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've just been sitting in the garden of the café round the corner reading the London Review of Books. After an interesting but inevitably not very lighthearted article about the regime in Syria I found an amusing review of a book about the English country house between the wars (obviously one for Downton fans). Two snippets particularly amused me:

*"Families had been 'selling up, going broke and dying out' for generations: the deaths of heirs, a fondness for cards and catastrophic marriages all took their toll. But after 1918, with the loss of so many men and the accumulation of death duties, it seemed that the end really was nigh. Hundreds of country houses were put up for sale that year. Less expectedly they sold in unprecedented numbers and for record prices. Many old families took the opportunity to sell off all or some of the outlying parts of unprofitable estates. Others tried to cling on. The Earl of Powis stuck bravely by his decaying home, Lymore Hall in Montgomery until, at a church fête in 1921, 'without any audible premonitory symptoms', the earl and twenty of his guests suddenly fell through the floor of the great hall into the cellar. After that, sale was inevitable. The earl was heartbroken and those who attended the viewing were advised to stay close to the skirting boards."
*
And:

*"Consuelo Vanderbilt, one of a number of American heiresses whose aspirational parents married them to impoverished aristocrats over these years, was the reluctant duchess of 'Sunny', Duke of Marlborough. Snubbed by servants and family alike, she was so bored at dinner that she took to knitting between courses. In 1921 the Marlboroughs divorced and the duke married another American, Gladys Deacon. She got just as bored but in keeping with the more excitable mood of the 1920s took to playing with a revolver at mealtimes, telling one guest that she thought she might just shoot the duke."*

I shall look out for the paperback.


----------



## Sonata

Boring task today: a deep house cleaning. We have a home inspection Tuesday for refinancing. But the house really needs it. I look forward to the end result.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sonata said:


> *Boring task today: a deep house cleaning.* We have a home inspection Tuesday for refinancing. But the house really needs it. I look forward to the end result.


That is indeed boring.

Mrs Johnson is not here at the moment so I am faced with the washing up.

Or rather, was, until I remembered some plastic cutlery and plates left over from a BBQ we gave two years ago.

Deep joy.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> That is indeed boring.
> 
> Mrs Johnson is not here at the moment so I am faced with the washing up.
> 
> Or rather, was, until I remembered some plastic cutlery and plates left over from a BBQ we gave two years ago.
> 
> Deep joy.


Give the missus a dishwasher .


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Trying to get enough candies to bring a Gyarados into existence.

This is roughly how my current situation looks like:


----------



## Poodle

Dr Johnson said:


> That is indeed boring.
> 
> Mrs Johnson is not here at the moment so I am faced with the washing up.
> 
> Or rather, was, until I remembered some plastic cutlery and plates left over from a BBQ we gave two years ago.
> 
> Deep joy.


You can do it yourself


----------



## Dr Johnson

Poodle said:


> You can do it yourself


I recognise the words as English, but the sense eludes me.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Give the missus a dishwasher .


Mrs Johnson would consider its ability to wash dishes inferior to her own.

Plus there's nowhere to put it.


----------



## Dim7

Trying a method for writing empty posts:


----------



## Dim7

í ½í¸ í ½í¸


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> Mrs Johnson would consider its ability to wash dishes inferior to her own.
> 
> Plus there's nowhere to put it.


I did expect a reply in this way, I salute you!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I want more Parases.


----------



## Potiphera

Other classical music sites gossip. 
What happened to Bright Cecilia ?


----------



## Pugg

Potiphera said:


> Other classical music sites gossip.
> What happened to Bright Cecilia ?


Please do tell us ......


----------



## Potiphera

I was wondering if any members here who may have been a past member of Bright Cecila can possibly enlighten me as to it's disappearance. I haven't visited it for quite some time and get a notice saying , account has been suspended, or is it me that's in suspenders?. .Just curious.


----------



## Potiphera

What Am I supposed to be doing wight now. Well, I am pwenstly working on gwade thwee pwiano . 
I am fwinding it twickier and twickier .


----------



## Taggart

Potiphera said:


> What Am I supposed to be doing wight now. Well, I am pwenstly working on gwade thwee pwiano .
> I am fwinding it twickier and twickier .


Wait till you get to grade 8!

There's some lovely stuff in the new grade 3 syllabus - Staines Morris, Tom Bowling and Swing Low Sweet Chariot - all typically English.


----------



## Balthazar

Relaxing after sending off my houseguests who have been staying with me the past week.

I enjoy entertaining, but peace and quiet has its place as well...


----------



## Potiphera

Taggart, yes I am pleased with the choices in grade 3, I have chosen to practice , B1 - Tom Bowling. One of the Alternatives in A , section which is Mozart minuet in F. Kv6. And C2 - Der Tag is vergangen. (The Day is Ended). 

I like the idea of trying Swing Low Sweet Chariot. Or Adieu, both in section C. alternatives. I'll listen to them on youtube if I find them. New scales and arpeggios, yes, its a lot of work and trickier for me anyway. 

Given my age, I don't think I shall ever make grade 8. I'll just consider it an achievement if I get grade 3.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Amish take on The Donald & The Hillary.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ald-trump-presents-a-quandry/article31302660/


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> Taggart, yes I am pleased with the choices in grade 3, I have chosen to practice , B1 - Tom Bowling. One of the Alternatives in A , section which is Mozart minuet in F. Kv6. And C2 - Der Tag is vergangen. (The Day is Ended).
> 
> I like the idea of trying Swing Low Sweet Chariot. Or Adieu, both in section C. alternatives. I'll listen to them on youtube if I find them. New scales and arpeggios, yes, its a lot of work and trickier for me anyway.
> 
> *Given my age, I don't think I shall ever make grade 8.* I'll just consider it an achievement if I get grade 3.


One step at a time - but you might do it, all the same!


----------



## Poodle

Ingélou said:


> One step at a time - but you might do it, all the same!


If you want to try


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Is it normal to find the composers attractive?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

How to get good at music without practicing?


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> Relaxing after sending off my houseguests who have been staying with me the past week.
> 
> I enjoy entertaining, but peace and quiet has its place as well...


I know the feeling, we have two British friends over, thank goodness they entertaining themselves quit well.


----------



## ldiat

i am handicapping/wagering Saratoga race course to day. later making egg salad-crepes-filling for the crepes.


----------



## TxllxT

Back home emptying the travel laptop & camera from RAW data. Yesterday we landed at Schiphol. They've introduced an extra pass control just before one is able to get to the Baggage hall. In the past the walk from the airplane to this hall was long, say 1-1.5 km. Now the prolonged the length to 2-2.5 km, which is absurd. After collecting our luggage we faced another hurdle: the NS railway had canceled all the intercity connections in the direction we were heading. So with the slow train we got to Amsterdam ...(misery)... but we got to our destination.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> I know the feeling, we have two British friends over, thank goodness they entertaining themselves quit well.


Ditto. Just waved off two house guests. Lovely people, but the peace and quiet are so welcome.


----------



## helenora

we don´t have a thread "how do you feel at the moment", sorry, I post it in this thread....in fact I´m not very sad as one would have supposed by listening to this music, but I´m thinking about other people and their destiny, about time...which perhaps puts me in this state of mind


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> [/video]
> 
> we don´t have a thread "how do you feel at the moment", sorry, I post it in this thread....in fact I´m not very sad as one would have supposed by listening to this music, but I´m thinking about other people and their destiny, about time...which perhaps puts me in this state of mind


I know the feeling, Strauss / Four Last Songs is my remedy, singing out loud as you can.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I know the feeling, Strauss / Four Last Songs is my remedy, singing out loud as you can.


yes, me too, I have several remedies .... and sometimes the feeling brings such music as above so that I keep listening, staying in the mood and sometimes it dies out....sometimes hehe....oh Wagner is good as a remedy too

PS

ehm....anyway I´ll try your remedy, will look for a partnerin for my singing, not necessary Renée , may be someone else. But it´s more fun to sing in such a duo and an accompaniment will be an orchestra, not a piano


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> yes, me too, I have several remedies .... and sometimes the feeling brings such music as above so that I keep listening, staying in the mood and sometimes it dies out....sometimes hehe....oh Wagner is good as a remedy too
> 
> PS
> 
> ehm....anyway I´ll try your remedy, will look for a partnerin for my singing, not necessary Renée , may be someone else. But it´s more fun to sing in such a duo and an accompaniment will be an orchestra, not a piano


Try Lucia Popp , for me the most perfect recording


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Try Lucia Popp , for me the most perfect recording


yes, would be great! I like Jessye Norman, but I'm a light soprano, that's why I'm not with her


----------



## Tristan

Over at an elderly neighbor's house. This summer she's been paying me to help her sell some of her old stuff and help her clean out her house before she moves. It's been a lot of work--it's amazing the amount of stuff you accumulate over the years. Luckily, she doesn't want most of it, but she has some interesting and valuable stuff among the junk. She has over 200 vinyl LPs, all in a huge closet--and she said she doesn't want most of them, and many of them are classical, so I'm hoping she'll let me have a lot of them 

Speaking of which, later today, I'm going to go to my favorite record store and hopefully pick a number of classical LPs and opera albums  Maybe some CDs as well. I'll probably post some in the "Latest Purchase" thread later today.


----------



## Dr Johnson

It's that awkward stage of the evening when one has finished a bottle of wine, but doesn't want to open another one.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> It's that awkward stage of the evening when one has finished a bottle of wine, but doesn't want to open another one.


Life can be difficult, always choices .


----------



## SiegendesLicht

helenora said:


> yes, me too, I have several remedies .... and sometimes the feeling brings such music as above so that I keep listening, staying in the mood and sometimes it dies out....sometimes hehe....oh *Wagner is good as a remedy too*
> 
> PS
> 
> ehm....anyway I´ll try your remedy, will look for a *partnerin* for my singing, not necessary Renée , may be someone else. But it´s more fun to sing in such a duo and an accompaniment will be an orchestra, not a piano


Wagner is a good remedy for many illnesses of the soul: for worries about the future, for loneliness, homesickness and general depression.

Just curious: is German your native language by any chance?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Life can be difficult, always choices .


Always. And such cruel ones.


----------



## helenora

SiegendesLicht said:


> Wagner is a good remedy for many illnesses of the soul: for worries about the future, for loneliness, homesickness and general depression.
> 
> Just curious: is German your native language by any chance?


nein, aber habe ich in Deutschland gewohnt und während dieser Zeit habe ich Deutsch gelernt 
No, I spent some time in there, therefore I've learned it  translating, because may be it's forum's rules to use only English so that everyone understands and no one gets confused


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Not maybe, English only definitely is the forum rule


----------



## helenora

SiegendesLicht said:


> Not maybe, English only definitely is the forum rule


right, by the way it would be fun to have forum in let's say 3-4 languages, sort of "Switzerland" of forums and without being a forum for linguists 

But yeah, I realize that in this case all members should be supposed to know those languages....


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I think someone could start a group for discussions in foreign languages. I know for myself, for one, there is no such thing as too much German... although soon there might be.


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> It's that awkward stage of the evening when one has finished a bottle of wine, but doesn't want to open another one.


It's always best to have emergency beer on standby.


----------



## Taggart

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think someone could start a group for discussions in foreign languages. I know for myself, for one, there is no such thing as too much German... although soon there might be.


Sorry. English is the rule to allow the moderators to check that everybody is obeying the ToS. No point complaining about a post if we can't understand it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Burkini is banned.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-as-mayor-says-muslim-beachwear-a7189151.html


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think someone could start a group for discussions in foreign languages. I know for myself, for one, there is no such thing as too much German... although soon there might be.


"Your papers, please!"


----------



## Guest

Cursing Facebook for defeating Adblock Plus and putting ads IN MY NEWS FEED!


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> Cursing Facebook for defeating Adblock Plus and putting ads IN MY NEWS FEED!


Use fluff busting purity - https://www.facebook.com/fluffbustingpurity/ - which also improves your facebook experience.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, I'll try it.

Edit: I did. So far, it has taken out all the adds, which is good, but now I see only the friends in my "chat list" who are actually online. I guess that's not a big deal. Anyway, thanks for the link.

2nd Edit: I was able to change the chat list display in FBP options. I've read that FB might be able to disable FBP--I hope not!


----------



## Scopitone

Organizing Wagner operas into playlists by conductor, in nice neat little folders in Spotify. 

So far I have not Solti, HvK, and Bohm. There's also a Boulez RING that I need to split into the individual operas, as well as a bunch of 50's and early 60's Bayreuth vintage recordings. I'll get to all that another day.


----------



## Pugg

Just being happy and feeling good .


----------



## kartikeys

I cannot tell ..


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm trying to decide whether to tell a 4'33'' joke or a viola joke -- or maybe I can find some way to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Pugg

kartikeys said:


> I cannot tell ..


This is teasing from the highest order.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Zippy Chippy*, a lovable loser.










http://www.saratogian.com/article/ST/20160422/NEWS/160429876


----------



## Vaneyes

NYC Parks and unauthorized art.

http://gothamist.com/2016/08/18/naked_donald_trump_statue.php#photo-1


----------



## Tristan

Watching _Mozart in the Jungle_. Finally decided to check this show out; I can see how anyone could enjoy it, but knowing classical music makes it even better  Only seen two episodes, but it's great so far.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> Cursing Facebook for defeating Adblock Plus and putting ads IN MY NEWS FEED!


The villains! How glad I am that not on Farcebook.


----------



## Potiphera

Just fed the neighbours cat. I'm looking after her for a week. 

Now sitting down with a cup of tea Listening to the trees rustling in the wind, such a soothing sound. I remember I used to like this even from my childhood days.


----------



## Vaneyes

Billionaire new$.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/23/technology/gates-90-billion/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-dom

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-fact-wasn-t-real-father-8-5million-will.html

http://pagesix.com/2016/08/22/billionaire-hangs-in-the-hamptons-with-22-year-old-gal-pal/


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'm listening to Mrs Pat and an IT-savvy friend trying to understand and control privacy settings on Facebook.
And feeling slightly smug that I'm not on FB.


----------



## Vaneyes

Airlander crashes. Kinda reminds of a similar aircraft many decades ago. Hinden something or other....

http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/24/technology/worlds-largest-aircraft-crash-airlander-10/index.html

Related, courtesy of YT:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pat Fairlea said:


> I'm listening to Mrs Pat and an IT-savvy friend trying to understand and control privacy settings on Facebook.
> And feeling slightly smug that I'm not on FB.


Smug X 2. Neither Twitter.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Vaneyes said:


> Smug X 2. Neither Twitter.


Ah, I'm on Twitter, though with me it's more a case of 'witter'. Sometimes 'blather'. Occasionally 'rant'


----------



## Vaneyes

$95M tear-down. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/b...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Merl

Bedtime. Night all.


----------



## Dim7

I'm thinking what bottom page posts could do to fight against upper page post privilege.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm participating in things that humans do


----------



## Vaneyes

Horrific lightning strike in Norway.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/29/12690402/lightning-strike-kills-norway-reindeer-death-why-science


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dim7 said:


> I'm thinking what bottom page posts could do to fight against upper page post privilege.


Oh Dim7 I do love your avatar! Fantastic!


----------



## Vaneyes

It's official, 'Mexico will not pay for the wall'.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/30/politics/donald-trump-enrique-pea-nieto-mexico/index.html


----------



## starthrower

There isn't going to be any wall built. It's a stupid idea, and Trump isn't going to be president.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am baking mixed berry muffins for my breakfast in the AM before class.


----------



## Sonata

Being an insomniac


----------



## Potiphera

Finished breakfast and going shopping.


----------



## Judith

Just got Computer back from repair. It is back to Factory Reset so right now, I have the pain of loading everything in again. Frustrating!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Breaking News: Zika skeeters in Miami Beach.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/01/health/florida-zika-mosquitoes/index.html


----------



## znapschatz

Shouldn't the answer always be reading or posting on Talk Classic? That's what I am doing right now.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Do you know what a human pyramid is without hard work and training? Ten obituaries.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Sitting at home at night, composing my Ave Maria for Strings and SATB chorus, not much left to finish it.


----------



## Folsom

Avoiding re-formating my computer so I can dual-boot... may fall asleep or make enchiladas.


----------



## Vaneyes

AirAsia oops -

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/07/aviation/airasia-melbourne-malaysia-error/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Stuck in a cable car. Just kidding.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/08/europe/french-alps-rescue/index.html


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just got back from driving my Hillman no auto no self driving involved at all, at least when holding the wheel


----------



## Pugg

Amazing myself of the vicious tone spoken by some members.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Editing this bad boy.

Part one:

When reading Annie Dillard's _Notes for Young Writers_ I was happy to see the different pearls of wisdom more than a narrative writing. It was pleasantly surprising to see that Dillard's little tidbits of advice contained her personality, and were fairly witty- rather than boring clinical language. I found that the majority of her advice was a mixture of comfort and harsh reality. Because I would like to go into the publishing industry, the hard reality of what kind of beast that had and is becoming has given me a lot to think about. The first real piece of advice that struck me on a personal level:_ "Never, ever, get yourself into a situation where you have nothing to do but write and read. You'll go into a depression. You have to be doing something good for the world, something undeniably useful; you need to exercise, too, and people. (Dillard, xii)"_ I feel that this piece of advice also applies to school life and is something to embrace. 
I like how Dillard urges the reader to keep rereading good literature, and in turn it encourages us as writers to create better works. I particularly enjoyed her thoughts on nonfiction (it is something I have been interested in lately); this is one thing I wish I had been informed of earlier on in my education. Overall, the advice on grammar and technical writing are things I wish I was taught over the whole of my educational career. The use of simple words versus complex words is going to be an uphill battle to correct.

Part 2:
In the letters, _To Any Would-Be Terrorist_ and _An Indian Father's Plea_, I think pathos is the strongest corner of the rhetorical triangle. While there are a few similarities between the letters, such as; the overall message of acceptance and passion. The parties that passion is aimed at are very different. Lake is addressing his son's teacher which can be interpreted as him asking society to embrace other cultures. In comparison to Nye who is addressing any as she says "would-be terrorists". For example, similarities would be Lake addressing society as a whole through a letter to his son's teacher. He asks him/her to embrace other cultures [ Native American]. Nye equally supports this concept, stating: _"Sometimes I wish everyone could have parents from different countries or ethnic groups so they would be forced to cross boundaries, to believe in mixtures, every day of their lives. (Nye, To Any Would-Be Terrorists)" _
Overall, the tones of these letters are different. Lake takes on a more formal tone in his letter, to compensate for his son's apparent "slow learning". He tends to sound more educated. With a goal to educate the reader about his culture. Perhaps the teacher will become more accepting and not pass judgement immediately on his son. He uses stories about his and his son's life to help drive his point home. 
Nye's tone, on the other hand, is more of a plead for change and less formal than Lake's. She does speak of her personal experiences and stories from her family to help her connect with her audience. While both Lake and Nye's letters are targeted to very different audiences, they both have the same goal in mind. To educate their audiences on their cultures and to help encourage acceptance.

The letters are good reads by the way.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Warning To Elderly Men*


*Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and in dark parking lots, etc.*
*This is the first warning I have seen for men. I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it.**

A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Costco, Home Depot, or even Wal-Mart. This one caught me totally by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two nice-looking, college-aged girls will come over to your car or truck as you are packing your purchases into your vehicle. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. (It's impossible not to look).

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say, "No", but instead ask for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen April 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th, & 29th. Also May 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 27th, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take advantage of us older men. Warn your friends to be vigilant.

Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones for $1.25 at the Dollar Store and bought them out in three of their stores.

Also, you never get to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home Depot, to Costco, etc.

So please, send this on to all the older men that you know and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon.)

Let's be safe out there people!*


----------



## ldiat

watching football NFL and watching horse racing on xpressbet. also reading posts on this board.
ps GO STEELERS!


----------



## SarahNorthman

The British sure are serious about their tea.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SarahNorthman said:


> The British sure are serious about their tea.
> 
> View attachment 88682


Yes. Naturally. And?


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> Yes. Naturally. And?


Tea is important!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Tea is important!


I am not British, but I do agree with this. I love myself some tea. I just thought it was a fun little fact for everyone.


----------



## Merl

Currently emptying the kitten's litter tray. I swear that this cat produces the foulest-smelling waste of any cat I've ever owned. Her last 'visit' to the kitty lavatory actually made my eyes sore.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Currently emptying the kitten's litter tray. I swear that this cat produces the foulest-smelling waste of any cat I've ever owned. Her last 'visit' to the kitty lavatory actually made my eyes sore.


Can she be eating something horrid when out of your sight?


----------



## Merl

By the smell of it she's eating the other cats' t*rds.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> By the smell of it she's eating the other cats' t*rds.



(alternative to 'like'!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Harmony of the Seas tragedy.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/13/europe/crew-killed-harmony-of-the-seas/index.html

Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Harmony_of_the_Seas


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Tea is important!


"Yes indeed, madam."


----------



## Judith

Sitting on my own with lights and TV off as there is a bad storm. Really frightening!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I am not British, but I do agree with this. I love myself some tea. I just thought it was a fun little fact for everyone.


I hope that, when you come over here, you will visit a *traditional English tea room.*


----------



## Ingélou

Watching video episodes of *Yes, Minister* with a glass of red wine and a handsome man.
This is the life!


----------



## Dr Johnson

I have just discovered that there is a slurp more chilled Muscadet in the bottle.

Ingélou, you must be made of sterner stuff than me if you can drink red wine in this humidity (unless it's a chilled Burgundy?).


----------



## Ingélou

Well, after a bit I don't notice the humidity...


----------



## Vaneyes

Snowden doesn't deserve a pardon, and Oliver Stone should be jailed for the awful films he's made. So there. 

http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/13/technology/edward-snowden-pardon-obama/index.html


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Anyone for some teaffee


----------



## SarahNorthman

Obsessing over my current obsession. Intensing intensifies.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Becoming a lizard, legless even might put King Crisom Lizard on the hifi


----------



## Dr Johnson

Reflecting on the Orwellian experience I have just had renewing my driving licence because the government require a new photo, despite the fact the my current licence is only six years old.

Opting for the online avenue as easier (they say they will use my passport photo) I found myself having to register for a "Govt Gateway ID"

Basically an ID card by stealth.

And I had to pay £14 for the privilege. So also a tax by stealth.


----------



## DeepR

Read about Einstein's riddle and solved it in half an hour.
https://udel.edu/~os/riddle.html

I guess I'm a 2 percenter now. 
Honestly I think more than 2% can solve it. It kind of plays like Sudoku.

Now, if someone can do it without pen and paper, that would be amazing.


----------



## Ingélou

DeepR said:


> Read about Einstein's riddle and solved it in half an hour.
> https://udel.edu/~os/riddle.html
> 
> I guess I'm a 2 percenter now.
> Honestly I think more than 2% can solve it. It kind of plays like Sudoku.
> 
> Now, if someone can do it without pen and paper, that would be amazing.


*Respect! * :tiphat:
I'm not even going to try. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm laughing at what happened last night.

I was reading 'Scotland's Music' in bed & to help try out the tunes, I'd borrowed my mother's tiny electronic keyboard which was lying on the counterpane beside me. Every so often the keyboard would play the same two notes *without my laying a hand on it*! 

It sounded as if it was calling my name, and I began to think about sepulchral presences.

Then Taggart read the keyboard's manual & found out that it was a built-in warning to me not to waste the battery. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> *Respect! * :tiphat:
> I'm not even going to try.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'm laughing at what happened last night.
> 
> I was reading 'Scotland's Music' in bed & to help try out the tunes, I'd borrowed my mother's tiny electronic keyboard which was lying on the counterpane beside me. Every so often the keyboard would play the same two notes *without my laying a hand on it*!
> 
> It sounded as if it was calling my name, and I began to think about sepulchral presences.
> 
> *Then Taggart read the keyboard's manual & found out that it was a built-in warning to me not to waste the battery.* :lol:


I doubt that M.R. James would allow that to pass as the real reason...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I keep eating burgers because I have discovered that garlic mayo is the best thing ever on them.


----------



## Kivimees

I need an ESTA to travel to the USA. I'm trying to decide what it really is: a visa or a tax?


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> I doubt that M.R. James would allow that to pas as the real reason...


Oh, you like his stories too!


----------



## James Mann

I'm writing a workers report for my employees, fun stuff lads!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm doing stupid posts.............


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I keep eating burgers because I have discovered that garlic mayo is the best thing ever on them.


How's the Belgium trip planning going?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Building an Ark, bad weather coming big time here


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> How's the Belgium trip planning going?


Swimmingly! I am more excited everyday!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kivimees said:


> I need an ESTA to travel to the USA. I'm trying to decide what it really is: a visa or a tax?


Well, whatever it is, it is only USD 14. Mine, back in the day, was USD 100, plus the cost of travel to Moscow to apply for it, since the USA had called off all the consular staff from Belarus just months before I was going to travel. The good old days... 

Where exactly are you going, may I ask?


----------



## James Mann

SarahNorthman said:


> Swimmingly! I am more excited everyday!


Sounds like jolly fun!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Building an Ark, bad weather coming big time here
> 
> View attachment 89056
> 
> View attachment 89057


Storm gone, power back on- whole of South Aust was in black out, now gotta alot of fire wood- sorry Noah!


----------



## SarahNorthman

So, I recently as recent as last night discovered that I am allergic to codine....being awoken by chest pain is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Kivimees

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, whatever it is, it is only USD 14. Mine, back in the day, was USD 100, plus the cost of travel to Moscow to apply for it, since the USA had called off all the consular staff from Belarus just months before I was going to travel. The good old days...
> 
> Where exactly are you going, may I ask?


Arizona - and I don't need to pay for the plane ticket, let alone the ESTA.


----------



## James Mann

I've been looking for quite some time for our wedding photos but it seems as though they are packed away in our attic, looks like I have weekend work to do!


----------



## Ingélou

Muttering, 'Egad!'  
It seems I've made it to the Top Posters List this month. 
Time to make myself scarce... well, scarce-*ish*.


----------



## Figleaf

I'm about to spend the night with a Serbian karate champion...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> I'm about to spend the night with a Serbian karate champion...


Saucy! .


----------



## Merl

Dr Johnson said:


> I've just put the bins out.


I just brought the bin back in (it was plastics and cans day) The back garden is a total mess as the gale-force wings have blown bits of polystyrene all over (the parts of the new bed were in huge boxes surrounded by sheets of of polystyrene that would cover the whole of Scotland). Saturday will invole a huge trip to the recycling centre with carfuls of soggy cardboard and that awful white *****.


----------



## Guest

Is any white ***** _not_ awful?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Merl said:


> I just brought the bin back in (it was plastics and cans day) The back garden is a total mess as the gale-force wings have blown bits of polystyrene all over (the parts of the new bed were in huge boxes surrounded by sheets of of polystyrene that would cover the whole of Scotland). Saturday will invole a huge trip to the recycling centre with carfuls of soggy cardboard and that awful white *****.


You've trawled a long way back for that post! :lol:


----------



## Balthazar

Figleaf said:


> I'm about to spend the night with a Serbian karate champion...


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Wood

Balthazar said:


> Is that a euphemism?


No it's true.

He's a nocturnal erector in the basement area.


----------



## Guest

I'm getting the word "chopper."


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> No it's true.
> 
> *He's a nocturnal erector in the basement area.*


¿Qué?

(Or Шта?)


----------



## Merl

Dr Johnson said:


> You've trawled a long way back for that post! :lol:


This site was playing up earlier and that was one of the last posts that was showing. I hope your journey with the bin was as thrilling as mine.


----------



## Barbebleu

Right now I am posting provocative posts on various threads!:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Right now I am posting provocative posts on various threads!:tiphat:


You never...........


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> ¿Qué?
> 
> (Or Шта?)


Срање! Српска карате стручњаци не треба веровати преко ноћи са својом Фиг Леаф.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> Срање! Српска карате стручњаци не треба веровати преко ноћи са својом Фиг Леаф.


Надајмо се! .


----------



## Figleaf

Well, that didn't quite go according to plan. They arrived at 6.30 pm and had gone by 8 pm. So much for 'We Serbian builders work through the night until the job is done, not like those lazy French _fainéants_ [sp?]who overcharge, etc etc...' Well, they are back now (and using all the solar lights, so I had to shower in the dark) and hopefully the collapsed arch in the wine cellar will be fixed by Sunday as promised!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Well, that didn't quite go according to plan. They arrived at 6.30 pm and had gone by 8 pm. So much for 'We Serbian builders work through the night until the job is done, not like those lazy French _fainéants_ [sp?]who overcharge, etc etc...' Well, they are back now (and using all the solar lights, so I had to shower in the dark) and hopefully the collapsed arch in the wine cellar will be fixed by Sunday as promised!


I suspect that builders are the same the world over.


----------



## Taggart

Kipling in _A General Summary_ had a similarly jaundiced view of builders:



> Who shall doubt "the secret hid
> Under Cheops' pyramid"
> Was that the contractor did
> Cheops out of several millions?


----------



## Kivimees

Figleaf said:


> Well, that didn't quite go according to plan. They arrived at 6.30 pm and had gone by 8 pm. So much for 'We Serbian builders work through the night until the job is done, not like those lazy French _fainéants_ [sp?]who overcharge, etc etc...' Well, they are back now (and using all the solar lights, so I had to shower in the dark) and hopefully the collapsed arch in the wine cellar will be fixed by Sunday as promised!


Next time find a gang of Estonians!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Merl said:


> This site was playing up earlier and that was one of the last posts that was showing. I hope your journey with the bin was as thrilling as mine.


Any journey with a bin is always thrilling.


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> I suspect that builders are the same the world over.


Judging by the number of likes you got there Dr J it would seem that you have touched a raw nerve.

I will shortly need to employ the services of a stone mason. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Judith

Uploading photo of the house where Delius was born in Bradford, West Yorkshire in 1862.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Pasquale died. His will provided $40,000 for an elaborate funeral.*

*As the last guests departed the affair, his wife Angelina turned to her oldest and dearest friend.

"Ah, well, Pasquale would be pleased," she said.*

*"You're right," replied Maria, who lowered her voice and leaned in close. "So, go on, how much did this really cost?"*

 *"All of it," said Angelina. "Forty thousand dollars."

*
*"Aw, No!", Maria exclaimed, "I mean, it was a very grand affair, but $40,000?"*

*Angelina answered, "The funeral was $6,500. I donated $500 to the church. The whiskey, wine and snacks were another $500. The rest went for the Memorial Stone."

*
*Maria computed quickly.*


*"Mama Mia! For the love of God Angelina, **$32,500** for a Memorial Stone? How big is it?"*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading the "All Wagner operas in a year" thread and desperately wanting to finally get out of that godforsaken cultural desert I have been unfortunate to live in.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just ordered some warm clothes for my wife. She's always freezing...


----------



## Vaneyes

The latest Trump stumble's a good lead-in for tomorrow's second of three mud-slinging debates. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/09/u...p-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just ordered some warm clothes for my wife. She's always freezing...


Something like this should do it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have been on a shameless selfie spree. I am not afraid of saying I look good today. Fantastic pictures are all about confidence, good music, and smelling good.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> The latest Trump stumble's a good lead-in for tomorrow's second of three mud-slinging debates.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/09/u...-top-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


I'm trying to decide if I want to watch the debate or just shoot enough heroin to go into a coma until the election is over.

I find it odd that this is what it took for people to realize that Trump is a genuinely terrible human being and an absolute national disgrace. I guess all the racism, mocking POWs, mocking the disabled, bankruptcies, adulteries, and white nationalism just weren't quite enough. Bragging about sexually assaulting women finally did the trick. Well, except for his die hard cultists, that is.


----------



## Pugg

EricABQ said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to watch the debate or just shoot enough heroin to go into a coma until the election is over.
> 
> I find it odd that this is what it took for people to realize that Trump is a genuinely terrible human being and an absolute national disgrace. I guess all the racism, mocking POWs, mocking the disabled, bankruptcies, adulteries, and white nationalism just weren't quite enough. Bragging about sexually assaulting women finally did the trick. Well, except for his die hard cultists, that is.


Is voting mandatory, if not, just skip it if you don't like the contestants.


----------



## Flamme

Beefin online


----------



## Pugg

Baking fresh pizza's .


----------



## Merl

SarahNorthman said:


> I have been on a shameless selfie spree. I am not afraid of saying I look good today. Fantastic pictures are all about confidence, good music, and smelling good.


Oh, you bighead, SarahNorthman! Saying that, I look fabulous today (as always).


----------



## SarahNorthman

Merl said:


> Oh, you bighead, SarahNorthman! Saying that, I look fabulous today (as always).


Just fantastic!!!!


----------



## Flamme

Working out a bit and then will make a cup of tea...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Is voting mandatory, if not, just skip it if you don't like the contestants.


Voting is not mandatory (but encouraged), in all elections is about choosing the lesser of two evils. Not the best situation to be in but that is the case. I will probably vote Gary Johnson.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Voting is not mandatory (but encouraged), in all elections is about choosing the lesser of two evils. Not the best situation to be in but that is the case. I will probably vote Gary Johnson.


Thanks Sarah, much appreciated.


----------



## Judith

Just on a train to Sheffield to see my Aunty and Uncle. Only an hour from Leeds!


----------



## Flamme

Rolling on the floor laughing with good ole Carl 



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Am under some stress and this helps...


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to watch the debate or just shoot enough heroin to go into a coma until the election is over.
> 
> *I find it odd that this is what it took for people to realize that Trump is a genuinely terrible human being and an absolute national disgrace. * I guess all the racism, mocking POWs, mocking the disabled, bankruptcies, adulteries, and white nationalism just weren't quite enough. Bragging about sexually assaulting women finally did the trick. Well, except for his die hard cultists, that is.


I've never seen any non-fiction like it in "prime time", and hope to never again.

Re die-hard cultists, Trump does have the ******* and KKK demographics. That's the only definite that I can determine, since he's po'd everyone else. His truest statement? He's not a politician.

I see Hillary (clearly the better of two bad candidates in substance) winning comfortably. It could be a landslide if "Bernie's Kids" and large numbers of Republican women vote for her.

A debate coach grades last night's.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/10/opinions/debate-coach-grading-the-town-hall-debate-graham/index.html


----------



## Flamme

Listening to classical music, helping to put 2gether a furniture, havin a bud!!! :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I just finished taking my first exam in Earlier English Lit. I think I may have done okay. I hope so at least. Listening to Lacrimosa during really helped to get my brain juices flowing! Thank you Mozart!


----------



## hpowders

Getting ready to go out to eat some good Vietnamese food.


----------



## Flamme

Never tried it, what are the flavors, does it go with the sticks?!


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> Never tried it, what are the flavors, does it go with the sticks?!


What I order is fairly mainstream: spring rolls with peanut butter dipping sauce, followed by grilled chicken and shrimp on a bed of sauted white rice with onion and a small salad of cucumbers, watercress and carrot slices marinated in vinegar.

They offer chop sticks but I used a fork.

They have some excellent "hot pot" soups in different sizes which can be a meal in itself.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I just finished taking my first exam in Earlier English Lit. I think I may have done okay. I hope so at least. Listening to Lacrimosa during really helped to get my brain juices flowing! Thank you Mozart!


When is the outcome due?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> When is the outcome due?


I am hoping within the week. I hate the suspense.


----------



## hpowders

Getting ready to go eat in my favorite neighborhood Chinese restaurant. Shrimp with mixed vegetables and fresh rice should satisfy the hunger drive.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I'm eating fresh salad with a few slices of pizza while in a dark alley on my iPhone


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Coincidentally eating pizza again, but this time in the back of a cop car...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Coincidentally eating pizza again, but this time in the back of a cop car...


Huh?? I think this needs some backstory.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Huh?? I think this needs some backstory.


Perhaps he is a cop.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Huh?? I think this needs some backstory.


Alas Sarah, we are waiting in vain.


----------



## cwarchc

Just transferred some money to my eldest in Australia
The company he's working for are going to see if they can sponsor him to stay
Visa's are expensive


----------



## Flamme

Eating an apple, drinking some proteine choc drink and reading about horrible dog attacks... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oved-policewoman-sister-s-house.html#comments


----------



## millionrainbows

In the library, listening to old Jade Warrior (Kites).


----------



## Flamme

Finished vacuuming and cleaning the House...Nice feeling of fresh and clear...Also good for the mind...Looking out the window at a cold, grey sunny day and street cleaners who shower the streets although rain has fallen last night and blazing the leaves all over...


----------



## hpowders

Watching Cleveland-Toronto in the ALCS.


----------



## Flamme

Getting ready to hop into bathtub and forget everything for a couple of hours...


----------



## Pugg

Being amazed about the sometimes vile attitude from poster towards great artist.


----------



## Flamme

Just chillin, after a lunch...


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching "three rich guys" talk about Hillary & The Donald. 

http://www.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney/...es-on-trump-taxes-american-dream-costello.cnn


----------



## Flamme

Eatin' pancakes... And whacha doin:lol:


----------



## Poodle

I be glad that I found this site again. I forgot to write down what it was 
I listen to more Tchaikovsky this month, his music lift my soul!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> Being amazed about the sometimes vile attitude from poster towards great artist.


Seems amazing, but I never subscribed to season 2. Can you update me to the development in the series?


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Seems amazing, but I never subscribed to season 2. Can you update me to the development in the series?


Sorry, no can do.


----------



## Judith

Re-logging my classical music collection as it has got out of control. Using excel and page per composer!!


----------



## Pugg

Being amazed about the sometimes vile attitude from poster .


----------



## SarahNorthman

I find that Concerto For Flute And Harp K 299; 2nd Movement never fails to remind me of Pride and Prejudice (you know, the good one). I think it is in the movie? Perhaps not. I aught to watch it after I finish my school work.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of elder abuse. 

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...one-elder-abuse-suit-20161025-snap-story.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about "Pro" Lerner.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/30/sports/baseball/maurice-lerner-prospect-turned-mob-hitman.html


----------



## hpowders

Right now I am thinking of a good, appetite-whetting unprovable conspiracy theory I can post on area 51 that will keep posters enthralled for 4-6 months.


----------



## SarahNorthman

hpowders said:


> Right now I am thinking of a good, appetite-whetting unprovable conspiracy theory I can post on area 51 that will keep posters enthralled for 4-6 months.


What is happening in 4-6 months?


----------



## Vaneyes

If you're interested in discovering how you align with the 2016 US Presidential Candidates, take the quiz. 

http://www.isidewith.com/


----------



## Kivimees

Carried the potatoes for the winter into the cellar: 100 kg for which I paid the local farmer 20 Euros.


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> If you're interested in discovering how you align with the 2016 US Presidential Candidates, take the quiz.
> 
> http://www.isidewith.com/


I don't know who Jill Stein is, but I appear to be somewhat aligned with her. I thought that there were only two candidates in this election.


----------



## hpowders

Right now I'm deleting this post.


----------



## Sloe

I am watching Murder She Wrote while drinking coffee.


----------



## hpowders

Sloe said:


> I am watching Murder She Wrote while drinking coffee.


Sounds like some serious multi-tasking!


----------



## hpowders

Scratching my back.


----------



## ST4

hpowders said:


> Scratching my back.





> Sounds like some serious multitasking!


:lol:

.................


----------



## mstar

Just found out I got a perfect SAT score. 
This calls for hot tea and classical music.


----------



## SarahNorthman

hpowders said:


> Scratching my back.


This made me laugh.


----------



## SarahNorthman

mstar said:


> Just found out I got a perfect SAT score.
> This calls for hot tea and classical music.


Huzzah! All the congrats!


----------



## Pugg

mstar said:


> Just found out I got a perfect SAT score.
> This calls for hot tea and classical music.


Something stronger is allowed. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Enjoying the haters and bully's, I thrive on them.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Enjoying the haters and bully's, I thrive on them.


Who would want to bully you? You are delightful!


----------



## Vaneyes

'When Hillary and Donald were friends'

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/06/m...side-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region&_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes

'Trump fatigue'

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-trump-movement-future-20161103-htmlstory.html


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> 'When Hillary and Donald were friends'
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/06/m...side-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region&_r=0


How times have changed......


----------



## ST4

I'm not sure where I am, can someone help me?


----------



## Vaneyes

'Trump Tower Toronto goes bust'

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/11/trump-tower-goes-bust-canada-214412


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ST4 said:


> I'm not sure where I am, can someone help me?


There are exits located to the left of the Music Theory forum and just behind Area 51.


----------



## ST4

MoonlightSonata said:


> There are exits located to the left of the Music Theory forum and just behind Area 51.


I think I just witnessed a global conspiracy in area 51. You might want to check it out......


----------



## starthrower

Listening to a Schnittke opera with Renee Fleming on my mind. How surreal! I dreamed I kicked her dog, it was a pugg.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently practicing my ink skills. We started on it in drawing class today. I am terrible at it hence the practice. I tend to prefer line and charcoal so far. Watercolor and ink is hard to control and it rubs me the wrong way. #controlissues








This is it so far.


----------



## motoboy

Sitting idly at dress rehearsal. The cornet part is tacet for the first three movements of "Caucasian Sketches."


----------



## motoboy

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently practicing my ink skills. We started on it in drawing class today. I am terrible at it hence the practice. I tend to prefer line and charcoal so far. Watercolor and ink is hard to control and it rubs me the wrong way. #controlissues
> 
> View attachment 89955
> 
> This is it so far.


That's great! Is it Tol Sirion?


----------



## SarahNorthman

motoboy said:


> That's great! Is it Tol Sirion?


Nope. Just Hogwarts.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sitting in a hotel room in Abu Dhabi wondering if I can legally get a beer to celebrate Ireland beating the All Blacks.


----------



## Vaneyes

This bad entertainment's almost over--Trail Guide - Campaign 2016.

http://www.latimes.com/nation/polit...-clear-mars-trump-s-1478474330-htmlstory.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Pat Fairlea said:


> Sitting in a hotel room in Abu Dhabi wondering if I can legally get a beer to celebrate Ireland beating the All Blacks.


"I'll let you this time."


----------



## Vaneyes

The winding down of a destructive campaign.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/07/u...version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-obama-cerebral-palsy_us_581ffb8de4b0aac62485438c

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-michigan-man-of-year_us_5820a413e4b0aac62485af81


----------



## EricABQ

24.5 hours from now polls start closing in the east.


----------



## EricABQ

My prediction for tomorrow: Clinton wins all the 2012 Obama states except Ohio. So, not as much of a cakewalk as Obama had but still a reasonably comfortable win. 

If I had to bet on an upset: Clinton in Arizona.


----------



## SarahNorthman

This. I am doing this.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> My prediction for tomorrow: Clinton wins all the 2012 Obama states except Ohio. So, not as much of a cakewalk as Obama had but still a reasonably comfortable win.
> 
> If I had to bet on an upset: Clinton in Arizona.


I expect the networks to begin announcing the new President shortly after 8 pm ET.

Satirical footnote:

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/boro...rs-to-restore-british-rule-over-united-states


----------



## znapschatz

EricABQ said:


> My prediction for tomorrow: Clinton wins all the 2012 Obama states *except Ohio*. So, not as much of a cakewalk as Obama had but still a reasonably comfortable win.
> 
> If I had to bet on an upset: Clinton in Arizona.


Say not so! I have just returned from door to door campaigning for Hillary, so Ohio is still in play. I'll do some more tomorrow, therefore ensuring her victory. :clap:


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> Say not so! I have just returned from door to door campaigning for Hillary, so Ohio is still in play. I'll do some more tomorrow, therefore ensuring her victory. :clap:


Then I have a good feeling about Ohio. Good work, z.!


----------



## EricABQ

One correction. I should have said "except Ohio and Iowa."

Still an easy win.


----------



## Pugg

Laughing my sock off.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am so freaking tired of all this political talk. Cant this place be a politics free zone? I thought that was the rule anyway.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Next time there is an election in Germany, I am going to perform a detailed broadcast of it on TC. There are a few more parties involved too. Gonna be fun! :devil:


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Next time there is an election in Germany, I am going to perform a detailed broadcast of it on TC. There are a few more parties involved too. Gonna be fun! :devil:


You have about 10 months preparation time. 
My country however is March 2017.


----------



## Judith

Getting ready to go to see Steven Isserlis in recital tonight in Leeds with Connie Shih. This will be second time I will have seen him and hope to meet him again as well.


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> I am so freaking tired of all this political talk. Cant this place be a politics free zone? I thought that was the rule anyway.


I apologize to SarahNorthman and can certainly understand and sympathize with her gripe. She is right that political conversations on TC not acceptable except in designated forums. But in my case, I operate a hybrid. Almost every political issue I have ever engaged over several decades has been accompanied in my mind by a musical score, mostly classical. In various campaigns, especially when there has been much at stake, I have plugged in selections from the Sibelius 2nd Symphony (4th movement,) Glazunov (The Seasons,) Gliere (Ilya Muromets,) and during Clinton v. Trump, it has been the Prokofiev score to Alexander Nevsky. There are more. Snatches of these occur at different moments and emotional tempos of the efforts. These always come unbidden, although not unwelcome and are often morale boosters. I wish I could share them with my companions, but there is no easy way to transfer stuff directly from one mind to another. Besides, it is probably not wise to single myself out in that way except to you guys.


----------



## starthrower

Frowning at this CD I just extracted from my parcel. I ordered the complete symphonies by Walter Weller.


----------



## millionrainbows

I ordered some cigars, and a remote for my Sony BDP-S300 blu-ray player.


----------



## Flamme

Working out, doing yoga and meditating trying to reach the Samadhi, with the help of this effin masterpiece!!!




Like bathing in the fire and opening all pores clogged by dullness of everyday existence...This 'ritual' i must do every couple of months...Very rare but it is possible that musicK can be truly magicKal...


----------



## Vaneyes

Trump winning New Hampshire. That's the good news for his supporters. Here's the other...

http://www.redstate.com/leon_h_wolf...pick-presidents.-new-hampshire-picks-losers./


----------



## EricABQ

Feeling like I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Conglomerate

Well this is interesting...


----------



## SarahNorthman

EricABQ said:


> Feeling like I'm going to vomit.


Ditto. For the same reason presumably.


----------



## EricABQ

I honestly can't remember the last time I've felt this much sadness outside of the death of a loved one. 

I don't know my country tonight.


----------



## starthrower

EricABQ said:


> I don't know my country tonight.


I do! Foolish people who think republicans are going to improve the lives of the working classes. Hey, let's vote for a billionaire who wants to hand out massive tax cuts to the wealthy and repeal our heathcare.


----------



## Pugg

EricABQ said:


> Feeling like I'm going to vomit.


I am feeling sick.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Now I get to cry. Thanks a freaking lot America.


----------



## Wood

Crikey. What a shame that the perfectly understandable anti-establishment anger is focused in the wrong direction, just like in Brexit Britain. All indications are pointing to a new form of global fascism / colonialism combined with an as yet unquantifiable economic collapse and societal breakdown.


----------



## SarahNorthman

starthrower said:


> I do! Foolish people who think republicans are going to improve the lives of the working classes. Hey, let's vote for a billionaire who wants to hand out massive tax cuts to the wealthy and repeal our heathcare.


Hear Hear starthrower!


----------



## SarahNorthman

The Canadian immigration site has crashed. The song It's the end of the world as we know it is playing on constant repeat in my head as I type this. Is Britain excepting Americans who want to go back to the mother ship?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm fearing for Americans now. 

I'm very sorry with what you will have to go through for the next four years.

But you will be able to survive this. America has seen a lot of tough times, and lived. With your strength, this too can be overcome.

Please stay strong and live to see things get better.

I believe in you.


----------



## starthrower

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm fearing for Americans now.
> 
> I'm very sorry with what you will have to go through for the next four years.
> 
> But you will be able to survive this. America has seen a lot of tough times, and lived. With your strength, this too can be overcome.
> 
> Please stay strong and live to see things get better.
> 
> I believe in you.


Thanks for the kind words, but things are going to continue to get worse. I mean, Americans actually believe Trump is going to make things better? Have people forgotten how horrible it was under the last republican administration? This country is full of ignorant people who continue to side with their oppressors like an abused puppy dog that has nowhere else to go.


----------



## EricABQ

Just woke up after a poor night of sleep. Can't bring myself to read the post mortems. 

May take a full break from any news sites for quite some time. Purged my Twitter of everyone but sports writers. 

Maybe some Glazunov this morning to soothe the soul.


----------



## Wood

SarahNorthman said:


> The Canadian immigration site has crashed. The song It's the end of the world as we know it is playing on constant repeat in my head as I type this. *Is Britain accepting Americans who want to go back to the mother ship?*


There is no point coming here. Any young person with foresight and courage is getting out, as Britain too is becoming a failed state.


----------



## Nereffid

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm fearing for Americans now.
> 
> I'm very sorry with what you will have to go through for the next four years.
> 
> But you will be able to survive this. America has seen a lot of tough times, and lived. With your strength, this too can be overcome.
> 
> Please stay strong and live to see things get better.
> 
> I believe in you.


As of this morning, I no longer believe in them.

This, I think, is the point of no return.


----------



## starthrower

The grass is always greener on the other side. I'm not going to Canada. I hate cold weather.


----------



## Gordontrek

It's not like the last 8 years under Democrats were any better. In fact they were probably worse. 

But on the light side: I was so convinced that the left was going to win the election in a landslide, that I made a bet with my sister. If Trump wins, I will shave off my mustache. 
I just ordered new blades for my razor.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm reading the news of the day. Amazing that they could discover a fossilized dinosaur brain after all this time.


----------



## EricABQ

In even more outrageous voting from yesterday, Kyle Seagar was straight up robbed of a gold glove. 

A national disgrace.


----------



## WaterRat

I'm thinking how good it is to be alive and see history unfold before me.

Thank you, America. You're smarter than I thought.

Life is funny. Enjoy it, folks.


----------



## starthrower

WaterRat said:


> I'm thinking how good it is to be alive and see history unfold before me.


https://medium.com/@theonlytoby/his...ext-with-brexit-trump-a3fefd154714#.g1fn00cwr


----------



## isorhythm

Nereffid said:


> As of this morning, I no longer believe in them.
> 
> This, I think, is the point of no return.


I think you are correct.


----------



## Vronsky

I wish you good luck, Americans, in any case. I thought Eastern Europe was fertile ground for the most vulgar populism, but Obama, Brexit and now Trump proves I'm wrong. I liked Ron Paul several years ago, I think he had good concept. However, It's hypocritical for me to judge, because I'm a foreigner. 
Good luck again.

(sorry for the political comment)


----------



## znapschatz

Sorry. We on the other side did our best, but it wasn't good enough.


----------



## Vaneyes

US elections always show there are two Americas, the cosmopolitan coasts that vote Democrat and the rural heartland that returns Republicans. This time the heartland has prevailed. It is a personal disappointment for Hillary Clinton and for all who hoped to see a woman elected President. Those hopes, like progress on trade liberalisation and much else, will have to be shelved for four years. Trump is going into the White House and possibly not even he knows what he might do.
- NZ Herald


----------



## isorhythm

For the record, more Americans voted for Clinton than for Trump, though not by a huge margin. Trump won because of our electoral system which favors rural voters over urban voters. Not that it matters.

I can't overstate how catastrophic the next four years will be for the U.S. I only hope it won't affect the rest of you too much.


----------



## Vaneyes

It was the perfect storm for (former Democrat and Independent) President Elect Trump. He took advantage of it.

Related:

http://www.salon.com/2016/10/12/tra...victories-created-the-gops-current-nightmare/

http://www.teaparty.org/


----------



## ST4

Trying to find my socks


----------



## hpowders

ST4 said:


> Trying to find my socks


This thread really stinks.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today was the last day of my employment. My co-workers did a nice little farewell party for me. I have also had a blessedly free from American politics day, in fact I did not even know who won until getting on TC just now.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vronsky said:


> I wish you good luck, Americans, in any case. *I thought Eastern Europe was fertile ground for the most vulgar populism*, but Obama, Brexit and now Trump proves I'm wrong. I liked Ron Paul several years ago, I think he had good concept. However, It's hypocritical for me to judge, because I'm a foreigner.
> Good luck again.
> 
> (sorry for the political comment)


Ah yes, those evil European socialists  Well, at least now you can have another think.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

isorhythm said:


> For the record, more Americans voted for Clinton than for Trump, though not by a huge margin. Trump won because of our electoral system which favors rural voters over urban voters. Not that it matters.
> 
> I can't overstate how catastrophic the next four years will be for the U.S. I only hope it won't affect the rest of you too much.


When Obama got elected in 2008, I remember my American friends (of which I had a few back in the day) moaning and whining about how Obama will take away their guns, institute Shariah law, repeal the constitution and turn the country into a socialist dictatorship (much like those dreaded Eastern Europeans someone mentioned upthread). After eight years of Obama none of it has come true. I have a feeling this time will be no different.

But I do look forward to a time when an election in the USA will be attracting as much attention as an election in New Zealand, Norway or South Africa.


----------



## Vronsky

SiegendesLicht said:


> Ah yes, those evil European socialists  Well, at least now you can have another think.


I wasn't talking about 'socialists' exclusively (I really don't know how you came up with that). My post was about Eastern/South Eastern Europe, if you're familiar with the politics there, you'll know that most of the ruling political parties are (centrist) right-wing populists. Đukanović, Vučić, Borisov, Orban, Gruevski, Zvizdić, Plenković, Szydło are all conservative populists very similar to Trump. And some of them are presidents/prime ministers a long time.
I think you should read more carefully.


----------



## Guest

Laughing and crying, by turns.


----------



## Pugg

Found another "modern " composer.


----------



## starthrower

SiegendesLicht said:


> When Obama got elected in 2008, I remember my American friends (of which I had a few back in the day) moaning and whining about how Obama will take away their guns, institute Shariah law, repeal the constitution and turn the country into a socialist dictatorship (much like those dreaded Eastern Europeans someone mentioned upthread). After eight years of Obama none of it has come true. I have a feeling this time will be no different.


Oh, it's going to be different. Trump is gearing up to fill his cabinet with political cronies Rudy Giuliani, Newt Gingrich, climate change denier Myron Ebell as head of EPA, oil tycoons, and gulp, Sarah Palin as secretary of interior. Looks to be a disaster of epic proportions!http://www.salon.com/2016/11/09/in-...run-rampant-and-sarah-palin-may-be-there-too/


----------



## znapschatz

SiegendesLicht said:


> When Obama got elected in 2008, I remember my American friends (of which I had a few back in the day) moaning and whining about how Obama will take away their guns, institute Shariah law, repeal the constitution and turn the country into a socialist dictatorship (much like those dreaded Eastern Europeans someone mentioned upthread). After eight years of Obama none of it has come true. I have a feeling this time will be no different.
> 
> But I do look forward to a time when an election in the USA will be attracting as much attention as an election in New Zealand, Norway or South Africa.


Oh, I so hope you are right, but the situation is entirely different. In Obama's case, your American friends were deluded by their own fears and ignorance. All those were projected on Obama, never anything resembling his actual politics (centrist Democrat.) But Little Donald has actually enunciated a number of highly alarming governing policies, and with a Republican controlled legislature, likely to enact them. Frankly, I am not optimistic.


----------



## Vaneyes

isorhythm said:


> For the record, more Americans voted for Clinton than for Trump, though not by a huge margin. Trump won because of our electoral system which favors rural voters over urban voters. Not that it matters.
> 
> I can't overstate how catastrophic the next four years will be for the U.S. I only hope it won't affect the rest of you too much.


Election postmortem:

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cbs-news-exit-polls-how-donald-trump-won-the-us-presidency/

http://www.usnews.com/news/politics...-case-to-black-voters-why-didnt-they-hear-her


Polling, an imprecise science. hahahaha

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...iggest-stage-the-us-election/article32782090/


----------



## isorhythm

SiegendesLicht said:


> When Obama got elected in 2008, I remember my American friends (of which I had a few back in the day) moaning and whining about how Obama will take away their guns, institute Shariah law, repeal the constitution and turn the country into a socialist dictatorship (much like those dreaded Eastern Europeans someone mentioned upthread). After eight years of Obama none of it has come true. I have a feeling this time will be no different.


We are afraid of what Trump has publicly said he wants to do, not by made up conspiracy theories.

He is so unpredictable that I don't know what to think. I suppose there is some sliver of a possibility that he surprises us in a positive way.

Most likely scenario, he has no interest in governing and spends the next four years rubber-stamping whatever the Republican Congress wants, with bonus racist speeches to keep his base of support and incite hate crimes at regular intervals. This is very, very bad.

Worst case scenario is some entirely new, yet-undreamed-of horror.

Anyway I'll quit with the politics, but thinking about this stuff really is just about all I and millions of others are doing right now.


----------



## Ingélou

Just 'chilling out' filling in Nereffid's polls - tired after my sixteenth hospital visit to my poor Mum, who's in Ward 4 with cellulitis in her leg. She has dementia and doesn't really know where she is. It is so sad.


----------



## Bettina

Ingélou said:


> Just 'chilling out' filling in Nereffid's polls - tired after my sixteenth hospital visit to my poor Mum, who's in Ward 4 with cellulitis in her leg. She has dementia and doesn't really know where she is. It is so sad.


I'm very sorry to hear that your mother is suffering from cellulitis and dementia. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I always look forward to reading the posts from you and Taggart, and it makes me sad to think of your family going through this difficult time.


----------



## ldiat

Casino bound baby woo hoo!!


----------



## znapschatz

Ingélou said:


> Just 'chilling out' filling in Nereffid's polls - tired after my sixteenth hospital visit to my poor Mum, who's in Ward 4 with cellulitis in her leg. She has dementia and doesn't really know where she is. It is so sad.


Just to explain that I don't actually "like" this report, but have taken note. I've been in a similar position re my father, so I feel deeply for your situation. It's sad, but a part of life and age.


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> Oh, I so hope you are right, but the situation is entirely different. In Obama's case, your American friends were deluded by their own fears and ignorance. All those were projected on Obama, never anything resembling his actual politics (centrist Democrat.) But Little Donald has actually enunciated a number of highly alarming governing policies, and with a Republican controlled legislature, likely to enact them. *Frankly, I am not optimistic.*


And I can read why...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...circle-rudy-giuliani-newt-gingrich-and-the-o/


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Though the pollsters missed it, Nostradamus and The Simpsons did not. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/donald-trumps-victory-predicted-nostradamus-9242271#rlabs=3%20rt$sitewide%20p$3


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


>


I love the Poppy photo!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Is it weird to say happy veterans day? I personally think no, remembering such honorable folks should be a happy occasion!


----------



## Vaneyes

"I don't have an issue with Happy Remembrance Day, but am thankful that Black Friday was reserved for another week."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just finished a day's work cleaning out the gutters (single-story house thankfully) and raking a lot of leaves (filled 15 bags besides the 8 bags that were raked last week).


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> Is it weird to say happy veterans day? I personally think no, remembering such honorable folks should be a happy occasion!


Happy for me! There is all sorts of swag offered to veterans on November 11 that I take advantage of, like free restaurant meals, haircuts, oil changes etc. In a couple of hours I am going out to pickup free dinners for my wife and me at one of our participating restaurants. And veterans are always happy to be alive. :trp::wave::cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

znapschatz said:


> Happy for me! There is all sorts of swag offered to veterans on November 11 that I take advantage of, like free restaurant meals, haircuts, oil changes etc. In a couple of hours I am going out to pickup free dinners for my wife and me at one of our participating restaurants. And veterans are always happy to be alive. :trp::wave::cheers:


Hear Hear!! I do like that businesses are so accommodating of Veterans.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> Casino bound baby woo hoo!!


what? nobody goes to the casino??!! Nobody asks "How much did you win?"
ok $0.09.....but i left the voucher there But the buffet was good! and the wings where good!!


----------



## helenora

well, basically I'm doing nothing right now, just listening to music on a classical music radio station and it's so new and refreshing, I pushed Handel's music button and here it is his oboe and recorder's sonatas I would have never thought of listening to .

In conclusion it's good to be exposed to music on a radio from time to time


----------



## Vaneyes

Hoping TCers in NZ are okay.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/13/asia/new-zealand-earthquake/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Good luck with that, Australia. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/12/asia/australia-us-refugees-nauru-manus/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

President-elect guilty of fraud?

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...le-3-suits-trump-university-article-1.2871421


----------



## Antiquarian

Ingélou said:


> Just 'chilling out' filling in Nereffid's polls - tired after my sixteenth hospital visit to my poor Mum, who's in Ward 4 with cellulitis in her leg. She has dementia and doesn't really know where she is. It is so sad.


I'm sorry to hear about your mum. I know what you are going through. Caring for failing relatives can swiftly wear oneself down. It's been a long while since I have browsed this thread.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> President-elect guilty of fraud?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...le-3-suits-trump-university-article-1.2871421


Those pics always scares me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Drinking tea and listening to Schubert lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore). Listening while somewhat sleep deprived (it is 4.30 am, and I have not slept a wink yet) is an in a nice way funny feeling: you can really concentrate and hear the singer's voice as if coming from somewhere inside your own mind, instead of an external source, and nothing else exists except that voice whispering German lines to you.


----------



## ST4

Laughing my denim jeans off


----------



## ST4

Doing yoga to my favorite song:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am eating cheetos and partaking in a M*A*S*H marathon.....as has been the habit lately.


----------



## Vaneyes

Man dissolves while hot-potting. 

http://www.inquisitr.com/3723938/ma...ne-hot-spring-sister-captures-death-on-phone/


----------



## Vaneyes

President-elect settles defunct Trump U. lawsuits.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/18/news/trump-university-settlement/index.html


----------



## Pugg

This is even more outrages.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/18/new...ishment-uk/index.html?iid=surge-story-summary


----------



## SarahNorthman

In an artistic rut. Any ideas on how to get out?


----------



## ST4

SarahNorthman said:


> In an artistic rut. Any ideas on how to get out?


Do something completely different, whatever that is idk. What kind of artistic? Painting? :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> In an artistic rut. Any ideas on how to get out?


Take a long walk and clear your mind.


----------



## SarahNorthman

ST4 said:


> Do something completely different, whatever that is idk. What kind of artistic? Painting? :tiphat:


I am tinkering around with different mediums. I think the fact that I keep returning to watercolor in my mind means I should go for that one.


----------



## Judith

Waiting for my on-line shopping to arrive!!


----------



## helenora

I'm watching an interview with Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Da capo.
she talks about things that each singer should be aware of.


----------



## Judith

Writing a Local History blog about this years Heritage Weekend in the UK. Getting there with it but not an easy one!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Waiting for my on-line shopping to arrive!!


Always exiting, especially if you have a track and trace number.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am cooking and cleaning away for thanksgiving dinner and whatnot later tonight. And realizing that the music of Downton Abbey gets me in the feels every time I hear it.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am cooking and cleaning away for thanksgiving dinner and whatnot later tonight. And realizing that the music of Downton Abbey gets me in the feels every time I hear it.


Happy Thanksgiving Sarah.


----------



## Judith

Ironing and watching Joshua Bell on You Tube performing Brahms Violin Concerto at the same time. Somehow, ironing isn't so terrible.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Questions and Answers from *​*CARP Forum*​ *Q:* 
 *Where 
Can single men over the age of 70 find younger women who are 
Interested in them?*​*A:* 
*Try 
A bookstore, under *​*FICTION.​**Q:* 
*What 
Can a man do while his wife is going*​*Through 
Menopause?*​*A:* 
*Keep 
Busy. If you're handy with tools, you can *​*Finish the 
basement. When you're done, you will have a place to 
Live.*​*Q:* 
*Someone 
Has told me that menopause is*​*Mentioned in the bible... Is 
That true? *​​*Where can it be *​*Found?*​*A:* *Yes. 
Matthew 14:92:*​*"And Mary rode *​*Joseph's *** all the way 
To Egypt ..."*​*Q:* 
*How 
Can you increase the heart rate of your over-70 year-old 
Husband?*​*A:* 
*Tell 
Him you're *​*Pregnant.*​*Q:* 
*How 
Can you avoid that terrible curse of the *​*Elderly 
Wrinkles?*​*A:* *Take 
Off your *​*Glasses.*​*Q:* 
 *Seriously! 
What can I do for these crow's feet and all those wrinkles on my 
Face?*​*A:* 
*Go 
Bra-less. It will usually pull them *​*Out.*​*Q:* 
*Why 
Should 70-plus year old people use valet parking?*​*A:* *Valets 
Don't forget *​*Where 
They park your car.*​*Q:* 
*Is 
It common for 70-plus year olds to have*​*Problems with short 
term memory storage?*​*A:* 
*Storing 
Memory is not a problem. Retrieving it*​*Is the 
Problem.*​*Q:* 
*As people age, do they sleep more soundly?*​*A:* 
*Yes, 
But usually in the afternoon.*​*Q:* 
*Where 
Should 70-plus year olds look for eye glasses?*​*A:* 
*On* *their foreheads.*​*Q:* 
 *What 
Is the most common remark made by 70-plus *​*Year olds when 
they enter antique stores?*​*A:* 
*"Gosh, 
I remember *​*These!"*​


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Sarah.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Vaneyes

(1926 - 2016)










http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/26/world/americas/fidel-castro-dies.html?_r=0


----------



## Judith

Brother-in- Law invited himself to stay with us this weekend so running round after him!! Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## Vaneyes

Hold the phone...a Clinton/Trump recount? :lol:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/26/politics/clinton-campaign-recount/index.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

So, I know it is a bit belated but I had a wonderful Thanksgiving! It was small and intimate. Just myself and a couple very good friends. I was pleasently surprised that my turkey came out so wonderfully! Cheesecloth is my new best friend when it comes to roasting birds. Great food and Great company, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

"1% won't do it."


----------



## Dim7

I'm laughing at my own Stupid Thread Ideas.


----------



## Vaneyes

'I doubt myself, wonder if I've lost my work ethic'

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...my-unemployment-is-ablessing/article33069920/


----------



## Pugg

Dim7 said:


> I'm laughing at my own Stupid Thread Ideas.


You should be crying, or rename it.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> You should be crying, or rename it.


No reason to cry about Stupid Thread Ideas! Stupidity is one of the greatest pleasures of life. Much more fun than being sensible and practical!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> No reason to cry about Stupid Thread Ideas! Stupidity is one of the greatest pleasures of life. Much more fun than being sensible and practical!


Yes! I object! I've worked hard to make STI into an acceptable art form!


----------



## Vaneyes

1. The Wall Street Journal is read by the people who run the country.

2. The Washington Post is read by people who think they run the country.

3. The New York Times is read by people who think they should run the 
country, and who are very good at crossword puzzles.

4. USA Today is read by people who think they ought to run the country but 
don't really understand The New York Times.

5. The Los Angeles Times is read by people who wouldn't mind running the 
country,if they could find the time and if they didn't have to leave 
Southern California to do it.

6. The Boston Globe is read by people whose parents used to run the country.

7. The New York Daily News is read by people who aren't too sure who's 
running the country and don't really care as long as they can get a seat on 
the train.

8. The New York Post is read by people who don't care who is running the 
country as long as they do something really scandalous, preferably while 
intoxicated.

9. The Chicago Tribune is read by people that are in prison that used to run 
the state, & would like to do so again, as would their constituents that are 
currently free on bail.

10. The Miami Herald is read by people who are running another country, but 
need the baseball scores.

11. The San Francisco Chronicle is read by people who aren't sure if there 
is a country or that anyone is running it; but if so, they oppose all that 
they stand for. There are occasional exceptions if the leaders are gay, 
handicapped, minority, feminist, atheists, and those who also happen to be 
illegal aliens from any other country or galaxy, provided of course, that 
they are not Republicans.

12. The National Enquirer is read by people trapped in line at the grocery 
store.

13. The Seattle Times is read by people who have recently caught a fish and 
need something to wrap it in.


----------



## Vaneyes

A lawyer defending a man accused of burglary tried this creative defense:

"My client merely inserted his arm into the window and removed a few trifling articles. His arm is not himself, and I fail to see how you can punish the whole individual for an offense committed by his limb."

"Well put," the judge replied. "Using your logic, I sentence the defendant's arm to one year's imprisonment. He can accompany it or not, as he chooses."

The defendant smiled.

With his lawyer's assistance he detached his artificial limb, laid it on the bench, and walked out.​


----------



## Vaneyes

In the heyday of the British Empire, a new commanding officer was sent to a South African outpost to relieve the retiring colonel.

After welcoming his replacement and showing the usual courtesies (gin and tonic, cucumber sandwiches etc.) which protocol dictates, the retiring colonel said, "You must meet my Adjutant, Captain Smithers, he's my right-hand man and is really the strength of this office. His talent is simply boundless."

Smithers was summoned and introduced to the new CO, who was surprised to meet a hunchback, one eyed, toothless, hairless, scabbed and pockmarked specimen of humanity, a particularly unattractive man less than three feet tall.

"Smithers, old man, tell your new CO about yourself."

''Well, sir, I graduated with honours from Sandhurst, joined the regiment and won the Military Cross and Bar after three expeditions behind enemy lines. I've represented Great Britain in equestrian events and won a Silver Medal in the middleweight division of the Olympics. I have researched the history of…"

At that point, the colonel interrupted, "Yes, yes, never mind that Smithers, he can find all that in your file. Tell him about the day you told the witch doctor to **** off."


----------



## Vaneyes

CEO asks customers not to enter stores with firearms. 

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-levis-guns-20161201-story.html


----------



## Jos

Waiting for StrangeMagics new group to be launched. Yes that one......


----------



## hpowders

Right now, I'm still patiently waiting in line behind Bettina (a strategic decision, taught to me by my father) for this new group to form that I've been excitingly reading about. I hope a decision on the legalities of such a group will be coming down soon.


----------



## Dr Johnson

While eagerly awaiting this much vaunted new group I'm listening to *this* from this


----------



## Jos

Excellent choice, DrJohnson.
If that is the soundtrack for that new group we're all waiting for, I'm sure its going to be a succes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fake US Embassy issued passports. Surreal. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/04/africa/fake-american-embassy-ghana/index.html


----------



## Judith

Feeling annoyed. My broadband keeps going off and wanted to work on computer later!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Feeling annoyed. My broadband keeps going off and wanted to work on computer later!!


Call the supplier and file a complain.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fake News, what is this crap? 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/12/05/short-list-monday/94987252/

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38168281

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...ngton-post-defamation-suit-demands-retraction

http://www.infoworld.com/article/31...untry-cracks-down-on-fake-news-ask-china.html

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2016/11/30/why-stopping-fake-news-is-so-hard/#da4feb811e66

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fake_news_website

http://www.fakenewswatch.com/


----------



## Taggart

Pugg said:


> Call the supplier and file a complain.


If it's BT, they a) won't answer the phone b) do nothing c) fail to turn up d) make it worse on their first two visits. Eventually, they will get it sort of working. UK internet is a joke. They advertise super fast broadband but only offer 76 mps  Sensible places like York have gone private to get 1 gb internet access.


----------



## Judith

Taggart said:


> If it's BT, they a) won't answer the phone b) do nothing c) fail to turn up d) make it worse on their first two visits. Eventually, they will get it sort of working. UK internet is a joke. They advertise super fast broadband but only offer 76 mps  Sensible places like York have gone private to get 1 gb internet access.


It was BT. Apparently was down in whole area!


----------



## Vaneyes

*During his physical, the doctor asked the patient about his daily activity level.

*

 *He described a typical day this way:*

 *"Well, **yesterday** afternoon, I waded along the edge of a lake,* *drank eight beers, escaped from wild dogs in the heavy brush,* *marched up and down several rocky hills, stood in a patch of poison ivy, crawled out of quicksand, jumped away from an aggressive rattlesnake* *and took four leaks behind big trees."*

*
Inspired by the story, the doctor said, "You must be one hell of an outdoors man!"*





*
"No," he replied, "I'm just a ****** golfer."*


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> If it's BT, they a) won't answer the phone b) do nothing c) fail to turn up d) make it worse on their first two visits. Eventually, they will get it sort of working. UK internet is a joke. They advertise super fast broadband but only offer 76 mps  Sensible places like York have gone private to get 1 gb internet access.


Various countries average...

http://www.internetsociety.org/map/...P9ptSx49ACFUe1wAodgmMNNw#download-speed-fixed


----------



## Pugg

I am still amazed by the rudeness on the internet, such a bloody arrogance.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I am still amazed by the rudeness on the internet, such a bloody arrogance.


Not just internet. There's good, bad, ugly everywhere. It is amazing at the prevalence of the "don't give a damn" business model, though. It most often breeds from poor hiring, poor training, poor supervision. It doesn't take long for a company to be rotten to the core.

One solution with a company you're interested in, and think there's a chance at improvement, is to go up their chain of command until you find no rot. If that fails, move onto a competitor. I have a long list of companies I no longer do business with. Some go back 40-something years. Occasionally, I revisit the ones that are still alive, to see if there's been sufficient change. Most of the time, there has not. They've simply re-branded the rot.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Rolling Stone is a papa again. :tiphat:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/08/entertainment/mick-jagger-baby/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. John Glenn.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/08/u...t-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> If it's BT, they a) won't answer the phone b) do nothing c) fail to turn up d) make it worse on their first two visits. Eventually, they will get it sort of working. UK internet is a joke. They advertise super fast broadband but only offer 76 mps  Sensible places like York have gone private to get 1 gb internet access.


We do have a special consumer programme on T.V. 
They keep nailing this companies till they finally deliver.


----------



## Vaneyes

Political donations.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/09/politics/linda-mcmahon-donald-trump-donations/index.html


----------



## millionrainbows

I got my teeth cleaned yesterday.


----------



## Vaneyes

Boy dies in Santa's arms. I'm sad and happy. :angel:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/12/living/santa-terminally-ill-boy-irpt-trnd/index.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Boy dies in Santa's arms. I'm sad and happy. :angel:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/12/living/santa-terminally-ill-boy-irpt-trnd/index.html


SO MUCH CRYING!!!! My heart goes out to the family and this Santa.


----------



## Judith

Husband gone out for evening so watching Joshua Bell on You Tube!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scam Analyze* any suspicious company. Scam Analyze may be suspicious, too. ha ha


----------



## Tristan

Savoring my time considering that I can feel a cold coming on and there's nothing I can do to prevent it. Got a terrible several days coming up  Finals are this week so of course I had to get sick (this will be my third set of college finals taken while sick).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Phone Etiquette
*

After a tiring day, a commuter settled down in his seat and closed his eyes.

As the train rolled out of the station, a woman sitting next to him pulled out her mobile phone.

She started talking in a loud voice: "Hi sweetheart. It's Sue. I'm on the train". "Yes, I know it's the six thirty and not the four thirty, but I had a long meeting. No, honey, not with that Kevin from the accounting office. It was with the boss. No sweetheart, you're the only one in my life. Yes, I'm sure, cross my heart!"

Fifteen minutes later, she was still talking loudly.

When the man sitting next to her had enough, he leaned over and said into the phone, 
"Sue, hang up the phone and come back to bed."

Sue doesn't use her mobile phone in public any longer.


----------



## starthrower

Cringing when I look outside. Lake effect snow, 40 mph winds, temps in the teens. Gotta go to work in this crap at 2 am. And by Saturday it's gonna turn to rain! The beautiful Great Lakes region.


----------



## TxllxT

Thinking about the various Wagner battles on TC, whether they always return to life in December during the dark days before X-mas...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Thinking about the various Wagner battles on TC, whether they always return to life in December during the dark days before X-mas...


That must be Wotan with his Wild Hunt roaming the earth and stirring up strife


----------



## SarahNorthman

Just finishing up this guy.


----------



## Rhombic

I just finished this electronic-experimental-ish tape:

*Something Oddly Human*

Rhombic


----------



## Judith

Tristan said:


> Savoring my time considering that I can feel a cold coming on and there's nothing I can do to prevent it. Got a terrible several days coming up  Finals are this week so of course I had to get sick (this will be my third set of college finals taken while sick).


Hope you're better. I have a streaming cold at the moment and I feel sorry for myself lol!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Looking into canvas prints for my drawing.


----------



## Poodle

I be writhing about opera and happy for cristmas


----------



## Judith

Feeling sorry for myself. Full of cold!!


----------



## Jos

Feeling sorry for myself too.
Just had a tooth pulled out . Upper left rear. What an experience.
On professional painkillers via a friend, morphine based and working well. Washed down with a trappist beer, against advice from my lovely.
Ready for bed in about half an hour, I guess.


----------



## Judith

Jos said:


> Feeling sorry for myself too.
> Just had a tooth pulled out . Upper left rear. What an experience.
> On professional painkillers via a friend, morphine based and working well. Washed down with a trappist beer, against advice from my lovely.
> Ready for bed in about half an hour, I guess.


Aww. Hope you're better soon! We'll both feel sorry for ourselves together !!


----------



## Jos

Thanks, Judith !
After a nice nap things are a little better. Hopefully that enormous gap in my mouth will heal quickly. 
Thank goodness for painkillers !!
Hope your cold will be gone soon, I rarely suffer from it, but my wife does, so I more or less know how it is. Second hand wisdom, I know.
The remedy, according to my wife, is a very hot shower, hot citrus-vitamin drink (with or without a stiff cognac, I would advice: with) and lots of sleep.


----------



## pcnog11

I am at work, waiting for the Christmas season to arrive. Holiday mood!


----------



## Vaneyes

Europe gets tougher on gun control.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/21/news/firearms-rules-europe/index.html










QEII's a bit under the weather at the moment. Wishing her well. "God Save The Queen!":tiphat:

http://www.cnn.com/videos/world/2016/12/21/british-queen-delays-christmas-travels-nr.cnn


----------



## Vaneyes

pcnog11 said:


> I am at work, waiting for the Christmas season to arrive. Holiday mood!


It'll be here and gone before you know it. Peace and Goodwill.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I have decided to make homemade pizza today. For a first attempt I think it came out pretty good. Well, this is the first one. I currently have number two in the oven.


----------



## ldiat

hello so i just bought a new software for horse racing so im working and getting to know it. is based on "spot plays" Different compared to what i have used in the past. inexpensive also!:devil:


----------



## Pugg

Our kitchen is invaded by my lovely grandmothers , already preparing mince pies and other food for the big Christmas Eve dinner.


----------



## znapschatz

Getting ready to put up our Christmas lights, always hours of "fun," but nice when done. Actually, it is a two part operation: Part I - Untangle the ungodly mess. Part II - String up the lights "properly," a complicated procedure known only to her. She is the brains of the outfit, I am only pawn in game of life. We usually leave them up until April, but not out of sloth. We just like them.

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Taggart

znapschatz said:


> Getting ready to put up our Christmas lights, always hours of "fun," but nice when done. Actually, it is a two part operation: Part I - Untangle the ungodly mess. Part II - String up the lights "properly," a complicated procedure known only to her. She is the brains of the outfit, I am but pawn in game of life. We usually leave them up until April, but not out of sloth. We just like them.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all.


You seem to have missed out on Part III - checking why it doesn't work and replacing bulbs ad nauseam; then realising it hasn't been plugged in properly.

The joys of the festive season.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Our kitchen is invaded by my lovely grandmothers , already preparing mince pies and other food for the big Christmas Eve dinner.


No mince, no turnips, no egg nog for me. Anyway, one and all, have a grand Christmas.


----------



## Dr Johnson

ldiat said:


> hello so i just bought a new software for horse racing so im working and getting to know it. is based on "spot plays" Different compared to what i have used in the past. inexpensive also!:devil:


Good luck! I tried a few 20 years ago.


----------



## SarahNorthman

getting ready to bake 96 biscochitos, and 48 Danish butter cookies.


----------



## ldiat

Dr Johnson said:


> Good luck! I tried a few 20 years ago.


which ones did you use? there are so many and just over the past few years a few have been upgraded big time. eg, the sartin methodology was a dos based program. it has now become a windows program. one rents it each year for about $13 a month. one program is web based and is 2.00 a card. i came in 3rd in a tourney that paid 1 grand on a betting site using a software developed by a mathematician who also wrote books on the subject. thanks for the luck! Delta Downs today!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> Good luck! I tried a few 20 years ago.


Watch for the horse who takes the biggest dump in the paddock. Lighter.


----------



## Dr Johnson

ldiat said:


> which ones did you use? there are so many and just over the past few years a few have been upgraded big time. eg, the sartin methodology was a dos based program. it has now become a windows program. one rents it each year for about $13 a month. one program is web based and is 2.00 a card. i came in 3rd in a tourney that paid 1 grand on a betting site using a software developed by a mathematician who also wrote books on the subject. thanks for the luck! Delta Downs today!


Bear in mind that the ones I bought were all aimed at UK/Irish racing so they may be unfamiliar to you.

Compunter, Race X Ray, The Solidus, Boxform and BetBetter come to mind as selection programs (Compunter also had a staking plan).

I used to use Computer Raceform but I much preferred Superform as a form book, which was a paper book, used to send out updates weekly.

I also wrote a program myself (with a massive amount of help from a computer literate friend).


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> getting ready to bake 96 biscochitos, and 48 Danish butter cookies.


Did it worked out well Sarah?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Did it worked out well Sarah?


Yep. I was right on target for the butter cookies, but ended up making about 120 biscochitos. Then again, our recipe yields about that much usually.


----------



## ldiat

Dr Johnson said:


> Bear in mind that the ones I bought were all aimed at UK/Irish racing so they may be unfamiliar to you.
> 
> Compunter, Race X Ray, The Solidus, Boxform and BetBetter come to mind as selection programs (Compunter also had a staking plan).
> 
> I used to use Computer Raceform but I much preferred Superform as a form book, which was a paper book, used to send out updates weekly.
> 
> I also wrote a program myself (with a massive amount of help from a computer literate friend).


Oh Man! those UK shippers always get me in the Breeder Cup Turf races!


----------



## TxllxT

*Shuler - The Cardsharp - 2013 Season 1*

Just started with watching 'Shuler', a Godfatherlike Maffia serial (Season 1 2013) that is brimming with Jewish Odessa humour. Sublime acting & HD quality. Very addictive!
English subtitles are to be found in the settings. (Advisable to start with nr. 2 of the 10 parts, that will plunge you into Odessa life)


----------



## Vaneyes

Milan shootout.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/23/world/europe/berlin-anis-amri-killed-milan.html?_r=0

Petty theft crackdown.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-package-thefts-holidays-20161223-story.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Milan shootout.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/23/world/europe/berlin-anis-amri-killed-milan.html?_r=0
> 
> Petty theft crackdown.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-package-thefts-holidays-20161223-story.html


Vaneyes, you know I like you a lot. You are a real swell fella, but can we please lay off the world atrocities for the holidays? We all know it is happening. Do not need a play by play.


----------



## Dr Johnson

ldiat said:


> Oh Man! those UK shippers always get me in the Breeder Cup Turf races!


Really? I haven't followed racing much for years but my recollection is that we didn't do very well in the Breeder's Cup. Maybe we're getting better, or are you thinking of Irish horses?


----------



## Pugg

Stuffing the turkey, quit a job.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Having a rest whilst redecorating the conservatory. Oh how I love painting ceilings, he lied.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mall brawls.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/27/us/mall-disturbances-after-christmas/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Airline will tase.

http://www.cnn.com/videos/world/2016/12/27/korean-air-tasers-saima-mohsin.cnn


----------



## Vaneyes

*George Michael *R.I.P.










I saw one of his Faith World Tour shows (1988). It remains in my Top 10 concerts from all music categories.

Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...partner-speaks-of-moment-he-found-singer-dead


----------



## Pugg

I did remove all the Christmas decorations, we had enough.


----------



## Kivimees

I'm preparing my mp3 player for my long journey to the US, filling it with lots of 'Americana', e.g. Copland, Dvorak no. 9, etc.


----------



## znapschatz

Basking in the afterglow of Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra just broadcast over WOSU-FM on our new for Christmas Bose radio/CD machine. I love this piece. The Larghetto just sends me. It's so romantic.


----------



## Nycosim

Studying psychiatry in a quiet monastery (exams in january!), while listening to Brahms piano sonata no. 3...


----------



## Vaneyes

In ancient Greece (469 - 399 BC), Socrates was widely lauded for his wisdom. 

One day an acquaintance ran up to him excitedly and said, "Socrates, do you know what I just heard about Diogenes?"

"Wait a moment," Socrates replied, "Before you tell me I'd like you to pass a little test. It's called the Triple Filter Test."
'Triple filter?" asked the acquaintance. 

"That's right," Socrates continued, "Before you talk to me about Diogenes let's take a moment to filter what you're going to say. The first filter is Truth. Have you made absolutely sure that what you are about to tell me is true?"

"No," the man said, "Actually I just heard about it."

"All right," said Socrates, "So you don't really know if it's true or not. Now let's try the second filter, the filter of Goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about Diogenes something good?"

"No, on the contrary..."

"So," Socrates continued, "You want to tell me something about Diogenes that may be bad, even though you're not certain it's true?"

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. Socrates continued, "You may still pass the test though, because there is a third filter, the filter of Usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about Diogenes going to be useful to me?"

"No, not really."

"Well," concluded Socrates, "If what you want to tell me is neither True nor Good nor even useful, why tell it to me or anyone at all?"

The man was bewildered and ashamed. This is an example of why Socrates was a great philosopher and held in such high esteem. 

It also explains why Socrates never found out that Diogenes was shagging his wife.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Vesna Vulovic.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/28/world/europe/vesna-vulovic-died-flight-attendant-in-plunge.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Tennis and Redditt merge. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...t-co-founder-alexis-ohanian-article-1.2927952


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> In ancient Greece (469 - 399 BC), Socrates was widely lauded for his wisdom.
> 
> One day an acquaintance ran up to him excitedly and said, "Socrates, do you know what I just heard about Diogenes?"
> 
> "Wait a moment," Socrates replied, "Before you tell me I'd like you to pass a little test. It's called the Triple Filter Test."
> 'Triple filter?" asked the acquaintance.
> 
> "That's right," Socrates continued, "Before you talk to me about Diogenes let's take a moment to filter what you're going to say. The first filter is Truth. Have you made absolutely sure that what you are about to tell me is true?"
> 
> "No," the man said, "Actually I just heard about it."
> 
> "All right," said Socrates, "So you don't really know if it's true or not. Now let's try the second filter, the filter of Goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about Diogenes something good?"
> 
> "No, on the contrary..."
> 
> "So," Socrates continued, "You want to tell me something about Diogenes that may be bad, even though you're not certain it's true?"
> 
> The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. Socrates continued, "You may still pass the test though, because there is a third filter, the filter of Usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about Diogenes going to be useful to me?"
> 
> "No, not really."
> 
> "Well," concluded Socrates, "If what you want to tell me is neither True nor Good nor even useful, why tell it to me or anyone at all?"
> 
> The man was bewildered and ashamed. This is an example of why Socrates was a great philosopher and held in such high esteem.
> 
> It also explains why Socrates never found out that Diogenes was shagging his wife.


Seems like this bit of information on Diogenes should have passed that third filter test. I would say it is definitely useful information.


----------



## Vaneyes

Nycosim said:


> Studying psychiatry in a quiet monastery (exams in january!), while listening to Brahms piano sonata no. 3...


*MONASTERY*

A travelling salesman is driving along a dusty backroad to his next sale, when his car starts belching smoke. He sees storm clouds coming his way and night is falling soon. Getting out of the car he looks around for shelter and sees an antiquated old monastery on a hill not 5 minutes walk away. He heads over and knocks on the door just as the rain starts falling and a kindly monk answers.
"Hi, my car is broken down on the road" says the salesman, "and I see a storm coming in. Can I stay the night and call a tow truck in the morning? I won't be any trouble..."
"Not at all my good man," the kindly monk replied, "Come in! Come in! Lets get you a hot meal and some dry clothes!"
So the salesman is ushered into the church and given a wonderful bowl of hearty stew and bread to eat. Not realizing his hunger before the salesman devours the food in between words of thanks.
"I don't know how I can repay you people..."
"well actually" said the kindly monk who answered the door, "our abbot bores so easily in the realitive solitude of our church, and he loves to talk with travelers"
"of course!" replied the salesman, "in return for this hospitality its the least i could do"
So the kindly monk leads the salesman deeper into the monastery and as he does he hears the faintest sound...
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
But the salesman thinks its just the storm outside making noise and pays it no mind. He reaches the abbots quarters and meets a man seemingly as ancient as the building he runs who greets him with a smile and firm handshake.
The two speak to each other at length with hours seeming like minutes as the storm pounds the outside, and all the while the man hears that same noise...
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
Eventually the conversation draws to a natural end and the abbot looks over the salesman's shoulder.
"Good heavens, look at the time. We both should get some rest," the abbot commented, "The brother you met before will take you to your chambers for the night."
And so the salesman is taken to his spartan looking accommodations, and just as the kindly monk is leaving the room the salesman asks,
"By the way, I keep hearing this strange thumping sound all the time. Is that normal? What is that?"
The monk looks down at his feet, and for the first time since the salesman came into the monastery, the smile falls from his face. He quickly stares at the floor and stammers,
"I-I-I don't know what you're talking about. Sleep well." Slamming the door behind him.
The salesmans sleep is restless as now the same sound as before stays next to him, breathing on his neck....
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
When dawn breaks the salesman calls a tow truck, and while waiting says his goodbyes and thank yous. Finally when the tow truck arrives he turns to the abbot and says,
"Thank you so much for everything again, but I must ask, what is that strange thumping noise I hear? The storm is over yet I heard it clearly all night?"
The monk gains a sudden steel in his eyes and locks them dead onto the salesman.
"I can't tell you, you're not a monk."
And with that, bids him farewell.
The salesman finishes his route without incident, and heads home to his wife and child. But incessantly, as if by hearing it he could no longer un-hear it, at the quietest moments in his life, the salesman hears a soft
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
The seasons pass into years and the years pass into decades. The man's son grows and leaves to be his own man, and after decades of bliss the man's wife passes away peacefully in his arms one morning. As the life leaves his love's eyes, the only sound heard is a simple
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
With a life now emptier the thumping becomes constant, unceasing, droning. When he sleeps, eats, *****,
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
Finally, standing it no longer the man drives all day and night to the same dirt road he so happened to break down upon and every mile, every town he passes as constant as the odometer
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
Finally, he reaches the monastery, knocks on the door, and just as before a fresh faced kindly monk answers.
"I WISH TO JOIN YOUR ORDER," the man blurts before the monk can say anything. The monk gains a knowing smile and says no more, beckoning the man to follow him.
He leads the man on the same path he took those years and years before and directs him into the abbot's room. Inside is the same man as the night he stayed before, looking not a day older.
"Please abbot," the man begged, "I can't stop hearing that thumping noise. Night and day, I can't escape it. Can't you let me know what it is?"
The abbot replies with the same steely matter-of-fact tone as he did all those years before,
"I can't tell you, you're not a monk."
"That's what I feared your answer would be. Please then, let me become a monk so I can learn and get this sound from my head."
The abbot takes a long look, dripping with both hunger and pity and after a handful of breathes agrees."
The training is arduous and lengthy. The salesman is not a young man anymore and the demands, both mental and physical task him to the core of his very being. He sleeps on stone, reads nothing but the texts of the obscure religious sect he wishes to join and eats nothing but gruel, and through every minute, every blister, every headache, every pang of hunger, the sound is there.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
Finally, after several years worth of trails the man finally is ready to be inducted. The moment after the ceremony inducting him is complete, he bolts to the chambers of the abbot.
"There, I did it, I'm a member of the order. NOW TELL ME WHAT THAT NOISE IS."
"Are you sure you wish to know?" the abbot grimaces, "It will change the way you think of not just the order, or me, but everything."
"Yes!" the man cries "I've never been more sure of anything in my life!"
"Very well," replied the abbot. And with that the sound in the man's head lessened, as if the promise curiosity being fed was able to sate the beast, even if for a moment. But still, even though quieter, it was still present.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
The abbot pulls a seemingly random book off the shelf behind him, and opens it. He reveals it to be hollow and pulls a monstrous set of keys from it and tucks them into his sleeve. He then pulls another book from the shelf and the shelf splits in half and opens like the doors in a supermarket with the sound of the grinding of ancient stone. Where the shelves used to be there is a door made of iron. The abbot pulls the set of keys out with an iron key extended, opens the door and swings it aside. As the man follows the abbot into the path behind the door he notices the sound getting louder.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
They walk along a dark and musty path, the air like a forgotten wine cellar or crypt with the abbot wordlessly staring forward with grim purpose. He reaches the next door, a door made of polished bronze, reflecting as perfectly as a mirror. He pulls out a bronze key from the keyring in his sleeve and opens the door. Sure enough, as the man passes though, a little louder this time
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
After the bronze door came a staircase, down and down and down it went, until it seemed that they were descending into hell itself. Winding stairs, spiral stairs, branching stairs leading to nowhere and yet the two marched on, reaching a silver door. The abbot pulled out a silver key and as before set the door aside, making the sound ever louder.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
And then, it was time to climb. Yet the abbot, a man of innumerable years climbed as surefooted as a goat while the salesman followed behind, exhausted but determined not to give up now. At the apex of the climb, a door of gold was before them. The abbot then pulled a gold key, and in the grim routine as before, the door fell aside and the sound became ever louder. It seemed to be right next to them, a tangible force. A third person on this bizarre trek.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
After the golden door came a maze. Dizzying and seemingly endless, the abbot had no hesitation in his step and never second-guessed himself. Hours passed in the maze as hours had passed in all the paths before and yet without ever turning around the abbot and the salesman reached a platinum door. As you can guess, platinum key, door, noise.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
As the man walked into the next door, he hesitated for the first time on his trip. The walls themselves seemed to be alive, screaming things in alien tongues as if the brick and mortar where being tortured. Grotesque faces in the masonry screamed as if every injustice upon earth was being visited upon them, and yet somehow they could not drown out that sound, pounding louder than it ever had.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
After the hours that seemed of days in the pathway that screamed ceaselessly they reached a door, red and pulsing, as if made of some sort of flesh. The abbot pulled out a bony, fleshy....something from his keyring and inserted it into the door. All at once the walls stopped screaming, the flesh melted into nothing on the floor, and the sound grew terrible and great. Louder and unchanged.
thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
Behind the former wall of flesh was not another passage, but a box. Wooden, small and humble. The abbot pulled out one final key of wood and unlocked and opened the box. As he pulled the box open the sound became deafeningly loud. The man finally looked inside and gave a horrified scream.
And I'd love to tell you what was inside, but you're not a monk.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Cold War deja vu'

http://metro.co.uk/2016/12/29/russia-responds-to-expulsion-of-diplomats-with-childish-tweet-6350638/

Related:

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-us-intervention-foreign-elections-20161213-story.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Arrested for,* Driving Under the Influence of Caffeine*.

http://metro.co.uk/2016/12/29/man-in-court-for-drinking-too-much-coffee-while-driving-6349655/


----------



## Jos

Vaneyes said:


> In ancient Greece (469 - 399 BC), Socrates was widely lauded for his wisdom.
> 
> One day an acquaintance ran up to him excitedly and said, "Socrates, do you know what I just heard about Diogenes?"
> 
> "Wait a moment," Socrates replied, "Before you tell me I'd like you to pass a little test. It's called the Triple Filter Test."
> 'Triple filter?" asked the acquaintance.
> 
> "That's right," Socrates continued, "Before you talk to me about Diogenes let's take a moment to filter what you're going to say. The first filter is Truth. Have you made absolutely sure that what you are about to tell me is true?"
> 
> "No," the man said, "Actually I just heard about it."
> 
> "All right," said Socrates, "So you don't really know if it's true or not. Now let's try the second filter, the filter of Goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about Diogenes something good?"
> 
> "No, on the contrary..."
> 
> "So," Socrates continued, "You want to tell me something about Diogenes that may be bad, even though you're not certain it's true?"
> 
> The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. Socrates continued, "You may still pass the test though, because there is a third filter, the filter of Usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about Diogenes going to be useful to me?"
> 
> "No, not really."
> 
> "Well," concluded Socrates, "If what you want to tell me is neither True nor Good nor even useful, why tell it to me or anyone at all?"
> 
> The man was bewildered and ashamed. This is an example of why Socrates was a great philosopher and held in such high esteem.
> 
> It also explains why Socrates never found out that Diogenes was shagging his wife.


Whahahaa. I was once forced to undergo one of these nonsense corporate get togethers called "socratic listening" or "debate" or whatever. Socratic consultants or trainers with obscene hourly rates were hired to use lots of difficult words yet managed to fail to see the obvious. A point well illustrated here  It won't happen again. With the managements next new hobby, I'll call in sick.


----------



## Nycosim

Vaneyes said:


> *MONASTERY*
> 
> A travelling salesman is driving along a dusty backroad to his next sale, when his car starts belching smoke. He sees storm clouds coming his way and night is falling soon. Getting out of the car he looks around for shelter and sees an antiquated old monastery on a hill not 5 minutes walk away. He heads over and knocks on the door just as the rain starts falling and a kindly monk answers.
> "Hi, my car is broken down on the road" says the salesman, "and I see a storm coming in. Can I stay the night and call a tow truck in the morning? I won't be any trouble..."
> "Not at all my good man," the kindly monk replied, "Come in! Come in! Lets get you a hot meal and some dry clothes!"
> So the salesman is ushered into the church and given a wonderful bowl of hearty stew and bread to eat. Not realizing his hunger before the salesman devours the food in between words of thanks.
> "I don't know how I can repay you people..."
> "well actually" said the kindly monk who answered the door, "our abbot bores so easily in the realitive solitude of our church, and he loves to talk with travelers"
> "of course!" replied the salesman, "in return for this hospitality its the least i could do"
> So the kindly monk leads the salesman deeper into the monastery and as he does he hears the faintest sound...
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> But the salesman thinks its just the storm outside making noise and pays it no mind. He reaches the abbots quarters and meets a man seemingly as ancient as the building he runs who greets him with a smile and firm handshake.
> The two speak to each other at length with hours seeming like minutes as the storm pounds the outside, and all the while the man hears that same noise...
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Eventually the conversation draws to a natural end and the abbot looks over the salesman's shoulder.
> "Good heavens, look at the time. We both should get some rest," the abbot commented, "The brother you met before will take you to your chambers for the night."
> And so the salesman is taken to his spartan looking accommodations, and just as the kindly monk is leaving the room the salesman asks,
> "By the way, I keep hearing this strange thumping sound all the time. Is that normal? What is that?"
> The monk looks down at his feet, and for the first time since the salesman came into the monastery, the smile falls from his face. He quickly stares at the floor and stammers,
> "I-I-I don't know what you're talking about. Sleep well." Slamming the door behind him.
> The salesmans sleep is restless as now the same sound as before stays next to him, breathing on his neck....
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> When dawn breaks the salesman calls a tow truck, and while waiting says his goodbyes and thank yous. Finally when the tow truck arrives he turns to the abbot and says,
> "Thank you so much for everything again, but I must ask, what is that strange thumping noise I hear? The storm is over yet I heard it clearly all night?"
> The monk gains a sudden steel in his eyes and locks them dead onto the salesman.
> "I can't tell you, you're not a monk."
> And with that, bids him farewell.
> The salesman finishes his route without incident, and heads home to his wife and child. But incessantly, as if by hearing it he could no longer un-hear it, at the quietest moments in his life, the salesman hears a soft
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> The seasons pass into years and the years pass into decades. The man's son grows and leaves to be his own man, and after decades of bliss the man's wife passes away peacefully in his arms one morning. As the life leaves his love's eyes, the only sound heard is a simple
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> With a life now emptier the thumping becomes constant, unceasing, droning. When he sleeps, eats, *****,
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Finally, standing it no longer the man drives all day and night to the same dirt road he so happened to break down upon and every mile, every town he passes as constant as the odometer
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Finally, he reaches the monastery, knocks on the door, and just as before a fresh faced kindly monk answers.
> "I WISH TO JOIN YOUR ORDER," the man blurts before the monk can say anything. The monk gains a knowing smile and says no more, beckoning the man to follow him.
> He leads the man on the same path he took those years and years before and directs him into the abbot's room. Inside is the same man as the night he stayed before, looking not a day older.
> "Please abbot," the man begged, "I can't stop hearing that thumping noise. Night and day, I can't escape it. Can't you let me know what it is?"
> The abbot replies with the same steely matter-of-fact tone as he did all those years before,
> "I can't tell you, you're not a monk."
> "That's what I feared your answer would be. Please then, let me become a monk so I can learn and get this sound from my head."
> The abbot takes a long look, dripping with both hunger and pity and after a handful of breathes agrees."
> The training is arduous and lengthy. The salesman is not a young man anymore and the demands, both mental and physical task him to the core of his very being. He sleeps on stone, reads nothing but the texts of the obscure religious sect he wishes to join and eats nothing but gruel, and through every minute, every blister, every headache, every pang of hunger, the sound is there.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Finally, after several years worth of trails the man finally is ready to be inducted. The moment after the ceremony inducting him is complete, he bolts to the chambers of the abbot.
> "There, I did it, I'm a member of the order. NOW TELL ME WHAT THAT NOISE IS."
> "Are you sure you wish to know?" the abbot grimaces, "It will change the way you think of not just the order, or me, but everything."
> "Yes!" the man cries "I've never been more sure of anything in my life!"
> "Very well," replied the abbot. And with that the sound in the man's head lessened, as if the promise curiosity being fed was able to sate the beast, even if for a moment. But still, even though quieter, it was still present.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> The abbot pulls a seemingly random book off the shelf behind him, and opens it. He reveals it to be hollow and pulls a monstrous set of keys from it and tucks them into his sleeve. He then pulls another book from the shelf and the shelf splits in half and opens like the doors in a supermarket with the sound of the grinding of ancient stone. Where the shelves used to be there is a door made of iron. The abbot pulls the set of keys out with an iron key extended, opens the door and swings it aside. As the man follows the abbot into the path behind the door he notices the sound getting louder.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> They walk along a dark and musty path, the air like a forgotten wine cellar or crypt with the abbot wordlessly staring forward with grim purpose. He reaches the next door, a door made of polished bronze, reflecting as perfectly as a mirror. He pulls out a bronze key from the keyring in his sleeve and opens the door. Sure enough, as the man passes though, a little louder this time
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> After the bronze door came a staircase, down and down and down it went, until it seemed that they were descending into hell itself. Winding stairs, spiral stairs, branching stairs leading to nowhere and yet the two marched on, reaching a silver door. The abbot pulled out a silver key and as before set the door aside, making the sound ever louder.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> And then, it was time to climb. Yet the abbot, a man of innumerable years climbed as surefooted as a goat while the salesman followed behind, exhausted but determined not to give up now. At the apex of the climb, a door of gold was before them. The abbot then pulled a gold key, and in the grim routine as before, the door fell aside and the sound became ever louder. It seemed to be right next to them, a tangible force. A third person on this bizarre trek.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> After the golden door came a maze. Dizzying and seemingly endless, the abbot had no hesitation in his step and never second-guessed himself. Hours passed in the maze as hours had passed in all the paths before and yet without ever turning around the abbot and the salesman reached a platinum door. As you can guess, platinum key, door, noise.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> As the man walked into the next door, he hesitated for the first time on his trip. The walls themselves seemed to be alive, screaming things in alien tongues as if the brick and mortar where being tortured. Grotesque faces in the masonry screamed as if every injustice upon earth was being visited upon them, and yet somehow they could not drown out that sound, pounding louder than it ever had.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> After the hours that seemed of days in the pathway that screamed ceaselessly they reached a door, red and pulsing, as if made of some sort of flesh. The abbot pulled out a bony, fleshy....something from his keyring and inserted it into the door. All at once the walls stopped screaming, the flesh melted into nothing on the floor, and the sound grew terrible and great. Louder and unchanged.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Behind the former wall of flesh was not another passage, but a box. Wooden, small and humble. The abbot pulled out one final key of wood and unlocked and opened the box. As he pulled the box open the sound became deafeningly loud. The man finally looked inside and gave a horrified scream.
> And I'd love to tell you what was inside, but you're not a monk.


Interesting, yet quite unsatisfying story! Luckily I haven't experienced any thumping yet, spending my time studying in the monastery


----------



## Vaneyes

You read it all?


----------



## Nycosim

Vaneyes said:


> You read it all?


Of course, though it kept me from my studying for another 5 minutes (so I don't know if it was a good decision, given the unsatisfying end)


----------



## znapschatz

Vaneyes said:


> *MONASTERY*
> 
> A travelling salesman is driving along a dusty backroad to his next sale, when his car starts belching smoke. He sees storm clouds coming his way and night is falling soon. Getting out of the car he looks around for shelter and sees an antiquated old monastery on a hill not 5 minutes walk away. He heads over and knocks on the door just as the rain starts falling and a kindly monk answers.
> "Hi, my car is broken down on the road" says the salesman, "and I see a storm coming in. Can I stay the night and call a tow truck in the morning? I won't be any trouble..."
> "Not at all my good man," the kindly monk replied, "Come in! Come in! Lets get you a hot meal and some dry clothes!"
> So the salesman is ushered into the church and given a wonderful bowl of hearty stew and bread to eat. Not realizing his hunger before the salesman devours the food in between words of thanks.
> "I don't know how I can repay you people..."
> "well actually" said the kindly monk who answered the door, "our abbot bores so easily in the realitive solitude of our church, and he loves to talk with travelers"
> "of course!" replied the salesman, "in return for this hospitality its the least i could do"
> So the kindly monk leads the salesman deeper into the monastery and as he does he hears the faintest sound...
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> But the salesman thinks its just the storm outside making noise and pays it no mind. He reaches the abbots quarters and meets a man seemingly as ancient as the building he runs who greets him with a smile and firm handshake.
> The two speak to each other at length with hours seeming like minutes as the storm pounds the outside, and all the while the man hears that same noise...
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Eventually the conversation draws to a natural end and the abbot looks over the salesman's shoulder.
> "Good heavens, look at the time. We both should get some rest," the abbot commented, "The brother you met before will take you to your chambers for the night."
> And so the salesman is taken to his spartan looking accommodations, and just as the kindly monk is leaving the room the salesman asks,
> "By the way, I keep hearing this strange thumping sound all the time. Is that normal? What is that?"
> The monk looks down at his feet, and for the first time since the salesman came into the monastery, the smile falls from his face. He quickly stares at the floor and stammers,
> "I-I-I don't know what you're talking about. Sleep well." Slamming the door behind him.
> The salesmans sleep is restless as now the same sound as before stays next to him, breathing on his neck....
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> When dawn breaks the salesman calls a tow truck, and while waiting says his goodbyes and thank yous. Finally when the tow truck arrives he turns to the abbot and says,
> "Thank you so much for everything again, but I must ask, what is that strange thumping noise I hear? The storm is over yet I heard it clearly all night?"
> The monk gains a sudden steel in his eyes and locks them dead onto the salesman.
> "I can't tell you, you're not a monk."
> And with that, bids him farewell.
> The salesman finishes his route without incident, and heads home to his wife and child. But incessantly, as if by hearing it he could no longer un-hear it, at the quietest moments in his life, the salesman hears a soft
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> The seasons pass into years and the years pass into decades. The man's son grows and leaves to be his own man, and after decades of bliss the man's wife passes away peacefully in his arms one morning. As the life leaves his love's eyes, the only sound heard is a simple
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> With a life now emptier the thumping becomes constant, unceasing, droning. When he sleeps, eats, *****,
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Finally, standing it no longer the man drives all day and night to the same dirt road he so happened to break down upon and every mile, every town he passes as constant as the odometer
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Finally, he reaches the monastery, knocks on the door, and just as before a fresh faced kindly monk answers.
> "I WISH TO JOIN YOUR ORDER," the man blurts before the monk can say anything. The monk gains a knowing smile and says no more, beckoning the man to follow him.
> He leads the man on the same path he took those years and years before and directs him into the abbot's room. Inside is the same man as the night he stayed before, looking not a day older.
> "Please abbot," the man begged, "I can't stop hearing that thumping noise. Night and day, I can't escape it. Can't you let me know what it is?"
> The abbot replies with the same steely matter-of-fact tone as he did all those years before,
> "I can't tell you, you're not a monk."
> "That's what I feared your answer would be. Please then, let me become a monk so I can learn and get this sound from my head."
> The abbot takes a long look, dripping with both hunger and pity and after a handful of breathes agrees."
> The training is arduous and lengthy. The salesman is not a young man anymore and the demands, both mental and physical task him to the core of his very being. He sleeps on stone, reads nothing but the texts of the obscure religious sect he wishes to join and eats nothing but gruel, and through every minute, every blister, every headache, every pang of hunger, the sound is there.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Finally, after several years worth of trails the man finally is ready to be inducted. The moment after the ceremony inducting him is complete, he bolts to the chambers of the abbot.
> "There, I did it, I'm a member of the order. NOW TELL ME WHAT THAT NOISE IS."
> "Are you sure you wish to know?" the abbot grimaces, "It will change the way you think of not just the order, or me, but everything."
> "Yes!" the man cries "I've never been more sure of anything in my life!"
> "Very well," replied the abbot. And with that the sound in the man's head lessened, as if the promise curiosity being fed was able to sate the beast, even if for a moment. But still, even though quieter, it was still present.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> The abbot pulls a seemingly random book off the shelf behind him, and opens it. He reveals it to be hollow and pulls a monstrous set of keys from it and tucks them into his sleeve. He then pulls another book from the shelf and the shelf splits in half and opens like the doors in a supermarket with the sound of the grinding of ancient stone. Where the shelves used to be there is a door made of iron. The abbot pulls the set of keys out with an iron key extended, opens the door and swings it aside. As the man follows the abbot into the path behind the door he notices the sound getting louder.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> They walk along a dark and musty path, the air like a forgotten wine cellar or crypt with the abbot wordlessly staring forward with grim purpose. He reaches the next door, a door made of polished bronze, reflecting as perfectly as a mirror. He pulls out a bronze key from the keyring in his sleeve and opens the door. Sure enough, as the man passes though, a little louder this time
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> After the bronze door came a staircase, down and down and down it went, until it seemed that they were descending into hell itself. Winding stairs, spiral stairs, branching stairs leading to nowhere and yet the two marched on, reaching a silver door. The abbot pulled out a silver key and as before set the door aside, making the sound ever louder.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> And then, it was time to climb. Yet the abbot, a man of innumerable years climbed as surefooted as a goat while the salesman followed behind, exhausted but determined not to give up now. At the apex of the climb, a door of gold was before them. The abbot then pulled a gold key, and in the grim routine as before, the door fell aside and the sound became ever louder. It seemed to be right next to them, a tangible force. A third person on this bizarre trek.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> After the golden door came a maze. Dizzying and seemingly endless, the abbot had no hesitation in his step and never second-guessed himself. Hours passed in the maze as hours had passed in all the paths before and yet without ever turning around the abbot and the salesman reached a platinum door. As you can guess, platinum key, door, noise.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> As the man walked into the next door, he hesitated for the first time on his trip. The walls themselves seemed to be alive, screaming things in alien tongues as if the brick and mortar where being tortured. Grotesque faces in the masonry screamed as if every injustice upon earth was being visited upon them, and yet somehow they could not drown out that sound, pounding louder than it ever had.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> After the hours that seemed of days in the pathway that screamed ceaselessly they reached a door, red and pulsing, as if made of some sort of flesh. The abbot pulled out a bony, fleshy....something from his keyring and inserted it into the door. All at once the walls stopped screaming, the flesh melted into nothing on the floor, and the sound grew terrible and great. Louder and unchanged.
> thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...
> Behind the former wall of flesh was not another passage, but a box. Wooden, small and humble. The abbot pulled out one final key of wood and unlocked and opened the box. As he pulled the box open the sound became deafeningly loud. The man finally looked inside and gave a horrified scream.
> And I'd love to tell you what was inside, but you're not a monk.


Boo. This is clearly a


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am watching my traditional Christmas season movie - the Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## Pugg

Being thankful for a very graceful present from someone very special.


----------



## Judith

Trying to stay awake celebrating New Year!


----------



## starthrower

Getting dwunk on bourbon & coke! And listening to Robert Wyatt.


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> Being thankful for a very graceful present from someone very special.


What? Another 80 CD box set?


----------



## motoboy

"Happy" on English gin (and tonic). Enjoying family time. About to inflict Rifftrax "Jaws" on my poor trusting in-laws.


----------



## motoboy

Actually, now, as my in-laws are trying to get my daughter to sleep, I snuck into the living room for a little "me- time." I just listened to Langgaard's requiem "Fra Dybet" for the first time. That was a pretty powerful piece with which to say goodbye to 2016. My grammer may suck because I have a pink flamingo swizzle stick in my eleventeenth gin who is argueing with me about the Danish School...and how to spell "argueing."

Anyway; Happy New Year to everyone on TC!


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> What? Another 80 CD box set?


It isn't the size that matters / counts.


----------



## Poodle

I'm be greatful for people who be nice and love, they make me feel warm and happy


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am listening to the entirety of the Yuri on Ice soundtrack. There really is some amazing music in it. Classical music pieces too. Season two needs to come out already! I need more of gay ice skaters in my life!!!! I am honestly in love with this show. Is it weird that it motivates me?


----------



## starthrower

Watchin' Black Jeopardy


----------



## neoshredder

Checking out old posts from 2012. Especially the Summer part. CoAG, Burning Desire, and I had some fun on this board. Good times.


----------



## starthrower

Neo, where you been the last couple years? I miss CoAG, and Mahlerian.


----------



## Judith

In Haworth, Yorkshire looking at Bronte history!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> In Haworth, Yorkshire looking at Bronte history!


How romantic, enjoy!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Judith said:


> In Haworth, Yorkshire looking at Bronte history!


Did you see *this* on TV the other day?


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> Did you see *this* on TV the other day?


BBC iPlayer no worky in USA.


----------



## Judith

Dr Johnson said:


> Did you see *this* on TV the other day?


Did. Very interesting. Been to Haworth lots of times as only live approx 20 miles from there!


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> BBC iPlayer no worky in USA.


There must be a work around.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> There must be a work around.


It's not even working in Europe either.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> It's not even working in Europe either.


Again, I bet there's a work around.

Anyway, maybe the programme will end up on PBS in the US and equivalents in Europe.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> In Haworth, Yorkshire looking at Bronte history!


On an unusually bright, sunny winter's day? Whenever I go to Haworth, the sky turns lugubrious and wuthering and the tea-shops are full.


----------



## Judith

Pat Fairlea said:


> On an unusually bright, sunny winter's day? Whenever I go to Haworth, the sky turns lugubrious and wuthering and the tea-shops are full.


It was cold but that enhances the bleakness. Very busy but think it was because of the TV show.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Packing to go back to grad school, to begin another semester of music. Man, that feels like so long ago, after all the holidays...

The anticipation of this semester is killin' me. So much is going to happen... some drama included...


----------



## neoshredder

starthrower said:


> Neo, where you been the last couple years? I miss CoAG, and Mahlerian.


Working and distracted with other things.


----------



## Judith

Logging all my classical music on excel. Each composer has his own sheet. Group everything, eg violin concertos together. Tchaikovsky hardest as have the most music composed by him!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Logging all my classical music on excel. Each composer has his own sheet. Group everything, eg violin concertos together. Tchaikovsky hardest as have the most music composed by him!


I did try that once......after almost a whole day of typing I forgot to "save" never started again.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> It was cold but that enhances the bleakness. Very busy but think it was because of the TV show.


Ah, whenever Haworth is crowded, head for atmospheric Heptonstall.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> I did try that once......after almost a whole day of typing I forgot to "save" never started again.


Save on both system and memory stick. Also print. Got to keep updating when buying new CDs.


----------



## Poodle

I be good and happy for 2017 happy year to you to


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm sitting listening to my new Grieg cd, drinking a beer and looking out the window watching the snow fall. Heaven!


----------



## 433

. . . . . .


----------



## damianjb1

Drinking Jack Daniels and listening to my new recording of Tannhauser.


----------



## Vaneyes

Global cooling.

http://www.isthereglobalcooling.com/


----------



## Vaneyes

More collateral damage, as another former Middle East vet randomly kills. Delta Airlines (Anchorage, Minneapolis) may want to start screening their baggage.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/what-know-fort-lauderdale-airport-9576476


----------



## Vaneyes

Breakneck News:

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/boro...s-twitter-account-was-hacked-by-four-year-old


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Breakneck News:
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/boro...s-twitter-account-was-hacked-by-four-year-old


That's giving toddlers quite a bit of credit, eh?


----------



## Blancrocher

I just read an interesting review by Alex Ross of the pianist Daniil Trifonov.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/09/daniil-trifonovs-sleight-of-hand

I've already been tempted by his new Liszt album from its appearances in Current Listening--but I'm most tantalized by Ross' mention of Richter-quality live performances of Shostakovich's preludes and fugues.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> I just read an interesting review by Alex Ross of the pianist Daniil Trifonov.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/09/daniil-trifonovs-sleight-of-hand
> 
> I've already been tempted by his new Liszt album from its appearances in Current Listening--but I'm most tantalized by Ross' mention of Richter-quality live performances of Shostakovich's preludes and fugues.


Go for it, it's stunning!


----------



## Kivimees

Enjoying Arizona!


----------



## SarahNorthman

We only have whole milk. ugh.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kivimees said:


> Enjoying Arizona!


Ah the vast expanse of Arizona desert.


----------



## Judith

Swooning over Joshua Bell on You Tube lol!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Swooning over Joshua Bell on You Tube lol!!


I see he's really on your radar......:angel:


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> I see he's really on your radar......:angel:


Introduced to him by someone a year and a half ago and was hooked. (Love at first sight lol). Haven't seen him live yet but waiting for him to come to my area!


----------



## Vaneyes

'Unwanted Souvenir'

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/nevada-woman-died-near-ultimate-superbug-n706641

http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/unwante...--strain-found-in-tourists-to-india-/42308606

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...germs-show-risk-from-india-s-poultry-industry


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> 'Unwanted Souvenir'
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/nevada-woman-died-near-ultimate-superbug-n706641
> 
> http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/unwante...--strain-found-in-tourists-to-india-/42308606
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...germs-show-risk-from-india-s-poultry-industry


Very scary news.


----------



## Vaneyes

Friday the 13th's Flight 666 lands safely.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...flies-Helsinki-today-s-13-year-old-plane.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Sad news, *Ringling Brothers Circus* is closing.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/14/entertainment/ringling-circus-closing/index.html


----------



## 433

Just about to have take my family out to a movie, it's something special before my daughter starts the school year


----------



## Kivimees

Recovering from jet-lag by reflecting on what a wonderful time I had in the United States. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

'Taking back the Press Room'

http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/news/a52301/trump-evict-press-white-house/

Related:

http://www.post-gazette.com/ae/book...-the-2016-campaign-trail/stories/201701150038

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...d296534b31e_story.html?utm_term=.dee10e7ffe3b


----------



## Vaneyes

*DB Cooper* saga lives on.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ry-reopen-one-America-s-mystifying-cases.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> *DB Cooper* saga lives on.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ry-reopen-one-America-s-mystifying-cases.html


Oh the irony of this theory.


----------



## Sonata

I am trying desperately to not click the "Buy" button on this:


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I am trying desperately to not click the "Buy" button on this:


Why torture yourself?


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> Why torture yourself?


:lol:
Fair enough! I have a free trial of Amazon music unlimited to I am telling myself it's silly to pay for music right now when I have so much available for free. And my birthday is three months away....and my birthday present usually consists of me buying the desired classical boxed set or two and showing my husband when it arrives in the mail "See honey, this is what you bought me for my birthday, thank you!"


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> :lol:
> Fair enough! I have a free trial of Amazon music unlimited to I am telling myself it's silly to pay for music right now when I have so much available for free. And my birthday is three months away....and my birthday present usually consists of me buying the desired classical boxed set or two and showing my husband when it arrives in the mail "See honey, this is what you bought me for my birthday, thank you!"


Putting it on my wish list always works the same way.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching NYC mayor's video (11.21.16).


----------



## Vaneyes

'Low-key affair'

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...cdb4b7f8dd7_story.html?utm_term=.bd5773f94408


----------



## Vaneyes

'Baring and sharing online'

https://aeon.co/essays/how-baring-and-sharing-online-increases-social-conformity


----------



## Vaneyes

Hold the sauce, hold the pickle, hold the onion...and put the rest in a garbage can.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/18/news/companies/mcdonalds-big-mac/index.html


----------



## Pugg

Being mazed by the ignorance from some people, mind you they are showing their own loss.


----------



## znapschatz

Kivimees said:


> Recovering from jet-lag by reflecting on what a wonderful time I had in the United States. :tiphat:


You're welcome. Come again :wave: .


----------



## SarahNorthman

Considering taking a break from talkclassical.


----------



## starthrower

SarahNorthman said:


> Considering taking a break from talkclassical.


Awe! I'm gonna miss you! Don't stay away too long.


----------



## Kieran

I'm wondering where Mahlerian is?


----------



## znapschatz

*despair*

Trying to stay in the same room with the television as it is tuned to the inauguration, which my wife wants to watch. I saw the parade, though. A marching contingent has just passed in revue without band music, so I supplied the one in my head, usually the same one, and for decades, even in parades I was in:


----------



## Vaneyes

217 arrested in DC protests.

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/nat...e-Inauguration-of-Donald-Trump-411301755.html

Women's March tomorrow.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> 217 arrested in DC protests.
> 
> http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/nat...e-Inauguration-of-Donald-Trump-411301755.html


I figured this would happen, but thank goodness there wasn't some act of terrorism, like a bomb or something.


----------



## znapschatz

Tomorrow's Women's March should be interesting, organizers expecting 200,000 participants, but I don't expect there to be violence. Regardless of political views, in a civil setting, violence is _always_ counter-productive. Sorry I can't be there, but have someone to care for who would also be there if she could. We wish everyone well.


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> I'm wondering where Mahlerian is?


Taking a break for a while now.


----------



## helenora

I'm at a musical restaurant without a menu to choose from - that's how I call listening to a classical radio station - because you can't choose what to listen to at this particular moment, they feed you with what they already prepared and planned for you  and sometimes it's as if a guessing game where for example now I couldn't identify third movement of a first Brahms's symphony :lol: and all is because I've listened to this symphony only couple of times in my life


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ this is why I love classical public radio so much. You never know what's gonna happen next! Like this morning I woke up and on the radio they said "Now for some music by Alexander Glazunov!" I just laughed. I hardly bat an eye anymore. I hear him nearly every day on any of the stations I check out.


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> Tomorrow's Women's March should be interesting, organizers expecting 200,000 participants, but I don't expect there to be violence. Regardless of political views, in a civil setting, violence is _always_ counter-productive. Sorry I can't be there, but have someone to care for who would also be there if she could. We wish everyone well.


AP reported atleast 500,000.

As well, today's timeline for you know who. Some interesting reading there.

http://wtop.com/white-house/2017/01/the-latest-prayer-service-cia-visit-on-tap-for-trump/

DC crowd comparisons:

Inaugeration Day, 12 Noon ET.










Women's March today, 12 Noon ET.


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> Kieran said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering where Mahlerian is?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break for a while now.
Click to expand...

Thanks Pugg! I'd missed his wonderful contributions and hoped he was okay. I hope now he's enjoying his break!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about "alternative facts".

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-assault-press_us_5884c85fe4b0e3a73569a11d


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Reading about "alternative facts".
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-assault-press_us_5884c85fe4b0e3a73569a11d


Alternative facts. HAHAHAHAHAHA....I think I may throw up.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Vaneyes said:


> Reading about "alternative facts".
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-assault-press_us_5884c85fe4b0e3a73569a11d


Alternative facts. HAHAHAHAHAHA....I think I may throw up.


----------



## Gordontrek

Having fun with my dermatographism:



This is a decent-sized swell; with more pressure I could have made it even taller. The condition is harmless and common in people who suffer from intense allergies like me, but holy cow is it itchy.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Gordontrek said:


> Having fun with my dermatographism:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a decent-sized swell; with more pressure I could have made it even taller. The condition is harmless and common in people who suffer from intense allergies like me, but holy cow is it itchy.


Gotta make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## MarkMcD

I've just come down from the roof after checking for holes. 5 days of rain and flooding have shown us we need a new roof!!!!


----------



## TxllxT

MarkMcD said:


> I've just come down from the roof after checking for holes. 5 days of rain and flooding have shown us we need a new roof!!!!


"The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain".  Not so....


----------



## Vaneyes

Guys, when you're 70, make sure your health insurance is paid up.

I was standing at the bar one night minding my own business. This
FAT ugly chick came up behind me, grabbed my behind and said, "You're kind'a cute. 
You gotta phone number?"
I said, "Yeah, you gotta pen?"
She said, "Yeah, I got a pen".
I said, "You better get back in it before the farmer misses you."
Cost me 6 stitches.

I went to the drug store and told the clerk, "Give me 3 packets of condoms, please."
Lady Clerk: "Do you need a paper bag with that, sir?"
I said "Nah... She's purty good lookin'."

I was talking to a young woman in the bar last night.
She said, "If you lost a few pounds, had a shave and got your hair cut, you'd look all right."
I said, "If I did that, I'd be talking to your friends over there instead of you."
Cost me a fat lip.

I was telling a woman in the pub about my ability to guess what day a woman was born just by feeling her breasts.
"Really" she said, "Go on then... try."
After about thirty seconds of fondling she began to lose patience and said, "Come on, what day was I born?"
I said, "Yesterday."
Cost me a kick in the nuts.

I got caught taking a pee in the swimming pool today.
The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in.

I went to the bar last night and saw a BIG woman dancing on a table.
I said, "Good legs."
The girl giggled and said, "Do you really think so?"
I said, "Definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."
Cost me 6 more stitches.


----------



## MarkMcD

TxllxT said:


> "The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain".  Not so....


The rain in Spain stays mainly in my back yard!!!


----------



## MarkMcD

Vaneyes said:


> Guys, when you're 70, make sure your health insurance is paid up.
> 
> I was standing at the bar one night minding my own business. This
> FAT ugly chick came up behind me, grabbed my behind and said, "You're kind'a cute.
> You gotta phone number?"
> I said, "Yeah, you gotta pen?"
> She said, "Yeah, I got a pen".
> I said, "You better get back in it before the farmer misses you."
> Cost me 6 stitches.
> 
> I went to the bar last night and saw a BIG woman dancing on a table.
> I said, "Good legs."
> The girl giggled and said, "Do you really think so?"
> I said, "Definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."
> Cost me 6 more stitches.


Those really made me laugh, thanks, do you do stand up? (as the actress said to the bishop)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sitting behind stage listening to rehearsal. I'm needed in 15 minutes. Currently they're working on Gershwin's Catfish Row Suite, some snazzy stuff!


----------



## Vaneyes

*This actually happened to an Englishman in France who was totally drunk.*
*A French policeman stop**ped** the Englishman's car and ask**ed** if he ha**d** been drinking.*
*With great difficulty, the Englishman admit**ted** that he has been drinking all day, that his daughter got married that morning, and that he drank champagne and a*
*few bottles of wine at the reception, and many single malts scotches thereafter.*
*Quite upset, the policeman proceed**ed** to alcohol-test (breath test) the Englishman and verifie**d** that he **wa**s indeed totally sloshed.*
*He ask**ed** the Englishman if he kn**e**w why, under French Law, he **wa**s going to be arrested.*
*The Englishman answer**ed** with a bit of humour, "No, sir, I do not! But while we're asking questions, do you realize that this is a British car and that my wife is driving on the other side?"*
​​​​


----------



## Pugg

MarkMcD said:


> The rain in Spain stays mainly in my back yard!!!


But I do think your grass is greener.


----------



## MarkMcD

Actually my grass is very green, but then it is plastic LOL (too hot n dry to grow the real stuff)


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading about *The Wall* (not Pink Floyd). 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...us_588a6c8ee4b0cef5cf86fb31?q43bnluau5pi7ldi&


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Reading about *The Wall* (not Pink Floyd).
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...us_588a6c8ee4b0cef5cf86fb31?q43bnluau5pi7ldi&


You can not put your telly on without seeing this ridiculous plans.


----------



## Poodle

I am be amazed by ignance of poster, sad people


----------



## SarahNorthman

Wondering about an effective way of fixing my terrible posture.


----------



## Vaneyes

Well, not right now...a coupla hours ago, gotta haircut and bought bottled water.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Looking at the forums I am a part of and realizing how the layout is so cookie cutter basic.









Looks familiar no?


----------



## Vronsky

I'm watching Groucho Marx on Dick Cavett's Show.


----------



## Bettina

SarahNorthman said:


> Wondering about an effective way of fixing my terrible posture.


Have you tried doing yoga? That might help.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Bettina said:


> Have you tried doing yoga? That might help.


Yes I need to start doing that again.


----------



## tobaccoleafpie

I'm listening to E Power Biggs/Leonard Bernstein doing Copland's Symphony for Organ & Orchestra. Vinyl on a Garrard Lab80.


----------



## Vaneyes

'A Clarifying Moment in American History'

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/01/a-clarifying-moment-in-american-history/514868/


----------



## Judith

I'm at a Leeds Civic Trust members meeting. It deals with the heritage and future of our city! It is a voluntary organisation.


----------



## Granate

*The rain in Spain*



TxllxT said:


> "The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain".  Not so....





MarkMcD said:


> The rain in Spain stays mainly in my back yard!!!





Pugg said:


> But I do think your grass is greener.


The rain in Spain if it ever wants to fall, it falls all the way (our beach is still affected by the floods).
Natural grass in Spain is the greenest when it is winter and there are carpets of clovers.
No idea that quote was a song named after a twister-tongue.
But I do enjoy most the bright sun and the clouds.


----------



## Vaneyes

DOJ won't defend travel ban.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-ban-legal-challenges_us_588fcedbe4b0522c7d3c9a99?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Everyone fall enjoy and fall in love with these beauties! I love it! I am totally fangirling!


----------



## Vaneyes

'We're getting tired of all the chaos'

http://www.politico.com/story/2017/01/trump-immigration-congress-order-234392


----------



## Pugg

> The rain in Spain if it ever wants to fall, it falls all the way (our beach is still affected by the floods).
> Natural grass in Spain is the greenest when it is winter and there are carpets of clovers.
> No idea that quote was a song named after a twister-tongue.
> But I do enjoy most the bright sun and the clouds.


That rain............... my family have a house in Sitges and when the rain starts.......those streets, are like rivers downhill.


----------



## Taggart

Members are reminded that political posts should only be made in the social groups not on the main forum.


----------



## Vaneyes

Political posts? Trump's always asserted he's not a politician, and he's made that abundantly clear again over the past two weeks.


----------



## EricABQ

Coincidentally I just, for some reason, read through some of the political discussion going on in the groups. 

That was not a good decision on my part.


----------



## Judith

Just finished and published a blog about Heritage Days in Leeds! Thinking of writing a music one for TC next. Thinking of ideas!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> Political posts? Trump's always asserted *he's not a politician*, and he's made that abundantly clear again over the past two weeks.


Still less a diplomat.


----------



## Guest

I'm currently planning my next political post to unleash on all the poor, unsuspecting members of TC :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

jms said:


> I'm currently planning my next political post to unleash on all the poor, unsuspecting members of TC :devil:


"Suspecting or unsuspecting, they shall be protected."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ripping my new Wagner Ring set to mp3s. It is the 1968 Swarowsky Ring (a.k.a. The Volkswagen Ring for the strange covers in the original LP release including a Valkyre holding two VW wheelcovers). I also am labelling each image file for it's folder, so a letter and a number inside the ring upper center in bright yellow so it will show up on the tiny mp3 player screen.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Suspecting or unsuspecting, they shall be protected."


Not before we used this one:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Realizing the avatars here are too small. My current musical obsession is too big to fit into one nicely.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Realizing the avatars here are too small. My current musical obsession is too big to fit into one nicely.


Pipe organ?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Bigger! The Elbphilharmonie


----------



## interestedin

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Bigger! The Elbphilharmonie


I like your new avatar!


----------



## Judith

Ordering two tickets for a Stephen Hough recital at Harrogate in April!


----------



## Vaneyes

Upcoming SNL, a big deal.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/alec-baldwin-saturday-night-live_us_589c7be6e4b04061313bcf5c?


----------



## EricABQ

One of the only bright spots of our current national catastrophe has been seeing SNL get under the skin of the grifter currently in the White House.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

interestedin said:


> I like your new avatar!


Thank you! Have you seen the original yet?


----------



## stejo

I´m looking for a avatar while listening to Debussy:s La Mer.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> One of the only bright spots of our current national catastrophe has been seeing SNL get under the skin of the grifter currently in the White House.


And increasing (il)literacy and psychological opinion/references on YT.


----------



## Judith

Sitting in hairdressers getting hair cut. It is such a mess!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Sitting in hairdressers getting hair cut. It is such a mess!!


And the hairdresser thinking now, what the h#ck is she doing now :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Considering going to the rink today.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Considering going to the rink today.


And did you? .................


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> Considering going to the rink today.


I am going to do just that right now.


----------



## Judith

Fed up. Supposed to see some friends in Manchester and car broke down. (Husband drives)Can't go and stuck in two days with husband lol!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Fed up. Supposed to see some friends in Manchester and car broke down. (Husband drives)Can't go and stuck in two days with husband lol!!


Put on a Joshua Bell CD and you be fine


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Put on a Joshua Bell CD and you be fine


Was thinking that. He'll cheer me up lol!


----------



## Vaneyes

SNL's Fatal Attraction piece, priceless.

http://www.comedieplus.fr/mth-comedie/pid8345-saturday-night-live.html?vid=1435527


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> And did you? .................


Sadly no. The hours are a bit odd and I made it an early night.



SiegendesLicht said:


> I am going to do just that right now.


And how did it go?


----------



## znapschatz

I'm currently a refugee from the Grammies. I can tolerate most of the television shows I don't really care for that my wife likes to watch, like _Say Yes to the Dress_, _House Hunting in Saskatoon_ (or whatever the location du jour,) _Sister Wives_ (about a Morman and his four wives in family counciling), _Million Dollar Listing_ about real estate we could never afford, _Top Chef_, a cooking competion featuring frenzied contestants cooking food we would never prepare ourselves. If I get too bored, I can read a book or magazine and tune out the noise from the television. But I draw the line at the Oscars, Tonys, Grammies Whammies, Hammies, Alabammies or any other damned competition of the type. I HATE commercialized competitions involving the arts ("The Symphony Nominees are Beethoven for 3d, Schumann for Rhennish, Prokofiev for 5th, and the Classy goes to....") and will not stay in the room for them. So here I am, upstairs and web crawling once again. I won't even ask her who won for what.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> And how did it go?


I am not a very good skater. I am trying to teach myself, and it goes differently from time to time. Yesterday was really not my best day.


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am not a very good skater. I am trying to teach myself, and it goes differently from time to time. Yesterday was really not my best day.


Where are your problems at?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> Where are your problems at?


I guess it is mostly the fact that I don't want to fall from my 175 cm + skates to the ice. What I need to do is simply forget about falling and enjoy the ride, but that does not always happen.

As for what I am doing right now - planning an attack on the Elbphilharmonie ticket office. The sale of tickets for next season's opening night (September 1st) starts in less than 4 hours.


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> I guess it is mostly the fact that I don't want to fall from my 175 cm + skates to the ice. What I need to do is simply forget about falling and enjoy the ride, but that does not always happen.
> 
> As for what I am doing right now - planning an attack on the Elbphilharmonie ticket office. The sale of tickets for next season's opening night (September 1st) starts in less than 4 hours.


Hmm....my simplest advice is to stop being scared of falling. I know that goes against the grain of the human instinct. But I think the thing most people learning need to realize is that falling is just a part of learning. If you struggle with balance I would suggest doing yoga and Pilates to strengthen your balance. Don't cling to the wall.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> Hmm....my simplest advice is to stop being scared of falling. I know that goes against the grain of the human instinct. But I think the thing most people learning need to realize is that falling is just a part of learning. If you struggle with balance I would suggest doing yoga and Pilates to strengthen your balance. *Don't cling to the wall.*


I don't  I am just not as confident and fast as most other skaters on the rink. But that will happen in time. I purchased a ten-session ticket yesterday, so I have a lot of time to get better.


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't  I am just not as confident and fast as most other skaters on the rink. But that will happen in time. I purchased a ten-session ticket yesterday, so I have a lot of time to get better.


Fantastic! Good luck and ignore all the others. It will all happen in its own time.


----------



## znapschatz

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't  I am just not as confident and fast as most other skaters on the rink. But that will happen in time. I purchased a ten-session ticket yesterday, so I have a lot of time to get better.


Good attitude, and best regards to you. There are surely silver skates in your future. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Thinking it's past time for "Indiana Jones" to be grounded.

http://ktla.com/2017/02/14/harrison...up-at-john-wayne-airport-while-landing-plane/


----------



## Vaneyes

Russia ignores INF Treaty.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/14/politics/russia-cruise-missile-spy-ship/index.html


----------



## starthrower

Laughing at Pat Paulsen.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bridges instead of walls.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/15/us/structural-deficient-bridges-trnd/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching George Carlin R.I.P.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Why UPS trucks (almost) never turn left'

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/16/world/ups-trucks-no-left-turns/?iid=ob_homepage_deskrecommended_pool


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am doing some research for an essay I have to write. I just wish I was better at the research part of it. However I am very excited to write it. The concept is interesting.


----------



## Judith

Stuck in the hospital after a procedure on my neck, can hardly move, husband trying to get me but all the roads in Leeds are gridlocked as someone fell off a bridge!


----------



## Vaneyes

Learning about world banking.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/...-of-lucrative-trump-russian-deal-886220355575


----------



## Jos

^
suggested reading : http://www.hangthebankers.com/


----------



## Bettina

Judith said:


> Stuck in the hospital after a procedure on my neck, can hardly move, husband trying to get me but all the roads in Leeds are gridlocked as someone fell off a bridge!


I'm sorry to hear about your discomfort and the traffic problems. I hope that you have some nice music to listen to while you're recovering in the hospital...some Joshua Bell or Stephen Hough perhaps?


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Stuck in the hospital after a procedure on my neck, can hardly move, husband trying to get me but all the roads in Leeds are gridlocked as someone fell off a bridge!


All the best Judith and look at Bettina's post.
Must help a bit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of Twitter's continuing consternation, as the soap box for high-profile nuttery.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/05/iran-mahmoud-ahmadinejad-joins-twitter-despite-ban

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...mon-trump-twitter_us_58bc2c08e4b0b99894182ed0

http://time.com/4692406/david-duke-twitter-suspension/


----------



## ldiat

i am goin nap.....up very early to day and to tie this in with another thread had pancakes-eggs-bacon-coffee.


----------



## Vaneyes

By command performance, or for those who've forgotten. 

Texting Codes For Seniors (TCFS). Young people have theirs, now Seniors 
do too:

ATD - At the Doctor's

BFF - Best Friends Funeral

BTW - Bring the Wheelchair

BYOT - Bring Your Own Teeth

CBM - Covered by Medicare

CUATSC - See You at the Senior Center

DWI - Driving While Incontinent

FWIW - Forgot Where I Was

GGPBL - Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low

GHA - Got Heartburn Again

HGBM - Had Good Bowel Movement

LMDO - Laughing My Dentures Out

LOL - Living on Lipitor

OMSG - Oh My! Sorry, Gas

TOT- Texting on Toilet

WAITT - Who Am I Talking To?

Hope these help.

GGLKI (Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking in!)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prince and Princess of Pot* busted and bailed.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/marc-and-jodie-emery-court-1.4019001

http://www.straight.com/news/879956...ohibition-alive-and-well-under-justin-trudeau


----------



## Vaneyes

*Karl Lagerfeld* ('Man from Nowhere') '14, '15, '16, '17 interviews (YT).


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am enjoying my restored internet access which was down for most of the past three days while our power was knocked out by the big wind storm that hit Detroit Wednesday. Our lights came on at 6:40 pm tonight, shortly before I headed out to Hill Auditorium for Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. 

I ran the motorhome generator for 72 hours straight to power our furnace, two fridges, several lamps, one computer, and we even did a couple loads of laundry. It is a 5500 watt generator and gets 2 hours per gallon for use I just put it to. 

It was around 60F when the wind storm came through. Temps kept dropping to a low in the teens yesterday and now it is probably around 20F, so it was handy having a generator and 55 gallons of fuel to back it up.

The Missa Solemnis was wonderful!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I am enjoying my restored internet access which was down for most of the past three days while our power was knocked out by the big wind storm that hit Detroit Wednesday. Our lights came on at 6:40 pm tonight, shortly before I headed out to Hill Auditorium for Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.
> 
> I ran the motorhome generator for 72 hours straight to power our furnace, two fridges, several lamps, one computer, and we even did a couple loads of laundry. It is a 5500 watt generator and gets 2 hours per gallon for use I just put it to.
> 
> It was around 60F when the wind storm came through. Temps kept dropping to a low in the teens yesterday and now it is probably around 20F, so it was handy having a generator and 55 gallons of fuel to back it up.
> 
> The Missa Solemnis was wonderful!


There's always light on the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Judith

Just bought some more drawers for my ever-growing music collection. Managed to get CDs into some sort of order!


----------



## Art Rock

Working on a completely new version of our gallery's web site, including a selection of my wife's paintings and my photographs.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Just bought some more drawers for my ever-growing music collection. Managed to get CDs into some sort of order!


Ranked on composer or on performer.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Camille Paglia* resurfaces.

http://nymag.com/thecut/2017/03/what-camille-paglia-understands-about-the-trump-era.html


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just ground to a halt at the end of a day editing texts written by other people. Does nobody treat commas with care and respect any more? Have apostrophes finally met their demise? Did my neighbours hear me shouting "It's a ****ing adverb!" at regular intervals?


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Ranked on composer or on performer.


I have an odd system. Most are on composers but the following musicians have their own drawers and filed by composer.

Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough
ASMF


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading of "Five Eyes", 9 Eyes, 14 Eyes, 41 Eyes.

https://www.privacyinternational.org/node/51

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/02/history-of-5-eyes-explainer


----------



## Vaneyes

Celebrating St. Pat's Day. A top-of-the-evening to Ireland. :tiphat: 

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2017/03/18/02/14/irish-pm-tells-trump-st-patrick-was-an-immigrant


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching Comey via streaming.

http://www.politico.com/livestream-watch-live-politico-streaming


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Watching Comey via streaming.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/livestream-watch-live-politico-streaming


Be very, very careful especially if your computer has "photo booth."


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Be very, very careful especially if your computer has "photo booth."


"Gotcha."


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading this hilarious piece of news: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...nce-ignore-usa-germany-spending-a7650636.html Looks like the new US president has run out of money, so he has tried to bluff our Kanzlerin into giving him some of ours. Sorry, but that is just too funny.

Ah yes, and listening to Beethoven.


----------



## hpowders

Right now I am gathering all my J.S. Bach CDs to be thrown in the garbage.

In anticipation of the space that will be created on my shelves, I have sent away for the complete works of Vivaldi, Wagner, Schubert, Liszt and Bruckner, all Modernist works written since 1980, plus Renée Fleming's Greatest Hits. :angel:

APRIL FOOL!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Ingélou

I'm afraid, knowing you, hpowders, and your love for Bach, I wasn't fooled for a millisecond!


----------



## Ingélou

I'm sitting reading TC posts & just about to go out for a walk.

Life is stressful at present. My mother (96, with dementia) is settling into her care home, but still I never know when I visit whether it will be a good day or a bad one. It was a good one on my last visit - we were remembering how she used to keep me quiet while she was baking by making flour-and-water paste to stick scraps into a paper book, and then how she'd let me make a pastry man with currant face & buttons using the scraps that remained. I recounted this to her, and she seemed to remember it - but that just made me feel so sad all evening.

And we've signed the contract to sell her house to pay for care - just have to hope that completion will occur in the next week or two.

Gordon Bennett, I wish all this *was* an April Fool...

In the meantime, my fiddle consoles me.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I'm afraid, knowing you, hpowders, and your love for Bach, I wasn't fooled for a millisecond!


Drat! I waited a year to post that!!!


----------



## Bettina

I'm listening to a recently re-discovered work: Beethoven's Nachtgewand Sonata, performed by Stephen Hough - http://fiftyyearoldpianist.blogspot.com/2011/04/end-of-tunnel-for-cristofori-round-two.html


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm listening to a recently re-discovered work: Beethoven's Nachtgewand Sonata, performed by Stephen Hough - http://fiftyyearoldpianist.blogspot.com/2011/04/end-of-tunnel-for-cristofori-round-two.html


You can program it to play on your iPod right after the Mahler Violin Concerto.


----------



## Jacred

Currently at an all-day hackathon (which wasn't a very good idea to host on April Fool's).

What I'm supposed to be doing: coding
What I'm actually doing: browsing TC


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Right now I am gathering all my J.S. Bach CDs to be thrown in the garbage.
> 
> In anticipation of the space that will be created on my shelves, I have sent away for the complete works of Vivaldi, Wagner, Schubert, Liszt and Bruckner, all Modernist works written since 1980, plus Renée Fleming's Greatest Hits. :angel:
> 
> APRIL FOOL!!! :lol::lol:


You forgot to mention that you've recently purchased Schumann's and Mendelssohn's "improved versions" of Bach's solo partitas, and you now enjoy them much more than Bach's unharmonized original!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> You forgot to mention that you've recently purchased Schumann's and Mendelssohn's "improved versions" of Bach's solo partitas, and you now enjoy them much more than Bach's unharmonized original!


That would have been an excellent April Fool scenario for me, except writing those words would be too painful. I've been trying to forget those Romantic Period atrocities....and just when I was becoming a calm people-loving person again...

As the Hippocratic Oath states, "Do no harm."....especially to the April Fool perpetrator!


----------



## Pugg

Jacred said:


> What I'm actually doing: browsing TC


This, always fun in the morning.


----------



## Ingélou

Shaking my head at myself. How did I manage to get onto the top posters list again? And in *Lent*!!!

This place is too beguiling by half.


----------



## Vaneyes

This just in...



A foursome of guys is waiting at the men's tee while a foursome of women is hitting from the ladies' tee. The ladies are taking their time.

When the final lady is ready to hit her ball, she hacks it 10 feet. Then she goes over and whiffs it completely. Then she hacks it another ten feet and finally hacks it another five feet.

She looks up at the patiently waiting men and says apologetically, "I guess all those f*****g lessons I took over the winter didn't help."

One of the men immediately responds, "Well, there you have it. You should have taken golf lessons instead!"

He never had a chance to duck. Obituary says he was 43. :angel:


----------



## TxllxT

*Terrorist Attack on St Petersburg Metro*










Condolences for the victims of the St Petersburg Metro attack. Last winter they just installed 67 new metal detector gates in order to prevent horrors like this one. Another horrific follow-up: nationalists at random molest Uzbek and Caucasian looking citizens...


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ I only realised from reading your post, Txllxt. So sorry to read this. Sympathy & best wishes to all those affected. Very sad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bad on the FAA for letting a *schmuck* keep his pilot's license.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-39488697

Good on the Dutch courts for extraditing a *cyberbully*, though it would've been nice if he could've first fulfilled his 11 year prison sentence in the Netherlands. The longer this guy's off the streets, the better.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39485930


----------



## Ingélou

Trying to decide whether I have flu or very bad hay fever from the spring tree pollen. Either way, it's ghastly.


----------



## EricABQ

Confronting the utter meaninglessness of what I do for a living. 

Trying to make peace with it because the pay is good.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EricABQ said:


> Confronting the utter meaninglessness of what I do for a living.
> 
> Trying to make peace with it because the pay is good.


A job is just a means to pursue your dreams, take it that way.


----------



## Pugg

EricABQ said:


> Confronting the utter meaninglessness of what I do for a living.
> 
> Trying to make peace with it because the pay is good.


Money pays the bills.


----------



## helenora

Singing along with Christa Ludwig and Gundula Janowitz Soave sia il vento  I like our trio or well, it's even a quartet


----------



## Bettina

EricABQ said:


> Confronting the utter meaninglessness of what I do for a living.
> 
> Trying to make peace with it because the pay is good.


Yes, the daily grind certainly can feel meaningless sometimes! Fortunately, we always have music to give meaning to our lives, even when all else fails.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Singing along with Christa Ludwig and Gundula Janowitz Soave sia il vento  I like our trio or well, it's even a quartet


Did you dressed up as Don Alfonso?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Wondering whether to make some coffee while I wait for my son to call back. 

Yes. Coffee it is.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Did you dressed up as Don Alfonso?


haha, no. very tropical instead


----------



## Judith

At a party! So-called music unbearably loud!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Listening to the sirens of at least 20 police cars going down the next street one after another, wondering where the heck they all could be going. No news of anything extraordinary happening here.


----------



## laurie

Waiting by the phone for the Vet to call with the results of the third lab test on my cat, Cat. 
They can't figure out what's wrong with her yet, & I'm starting to get really worried .....


----------



## Taggart

laurie said:


> Waiting by the phone for the Vet to call with the results of the third lab test on my cat, Cat.
> They can't figure out what's wrong with her yet, & I'm starting to get really worried .....


The waiting and worrying is terrible. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Judith

laurie said:


> Waiting by the phone for the Vet to call with the results of the third lab test on my cat, Cat.
> They can't figure out what's wrong with her yet, & I'm starting to get really worried .....


Poor Baby! Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> At a party! So-called music unbearably loud!


Did you have a nice time at one stage Judith?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> Listening to the sirens of at least 20 police cars going down the next street one after another, wondering where the heck they all could be going. No news of anything extraordinary happening here.


I know now where they all were going. We have a G20 summit meeting in July at the buldings of the Hamburg Fair and Congress, just a couple streets from where I live: Trump, Putin, the whole pack is coming. The neighborhood will turn into a high-security zone, and the police is practicing for that. I guess that is the downside of living in a major European city like Hamburg - having to put up with the scum of the earth gathering near you and intruding in your daily life


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Did you have a nice time at one stage Judith?


Yes thank you! Was a wedding and lovely. Food was nice! Just the noise and ears ringing by end of it! Straight to Classic FM when arrived home to recover!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Went to a 50th wedding anniversery on the weekend at at place called Wonwondah and it was held in the Wonwondah Hall- never seen so many cakes and scones in my life............... I tried but I couldn't sample them all!

http://www.whereis.com/vic/wonwondah-3401/wonwondah-toolondo-rd


----------



## quietfire

trying to sleep, listening to some piano music, contemplating life, fantasising about a better life etc, I should sleep lol


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> I know now where they all were going. We have a G20 summit meeting in July at the buldings of the Hamburg Fair and Congress,* just a couple streets from where I live:* *Trump*, Putin, the whole pack is coming. The neighborhood will turn into a high-security zone, and the police is practicing for that. I guess that is the downside of living in a major European city like Hamburg - having to put up with the scum of the earth gathering near you and intruding in your daily life


And I would expect you to be on your best behavior!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sadly reading "Peg" dissing *Married With Children* (TV series, 1987 - 1997) these many years later.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...was-a-sexist-show_us_58e68c68e4b05894715efd0a

It was a comedy in which "Al" got, as good as he gave. At times he'd get it from all sides, including their two teenage children.

Like *All In The Family* (TV series, 1971 - 1979), it was an important document in American television history.


----------



## Jos

SiegendesLicht said:


> I know now where they all were going. We have a G20 summit meeting in July at the buldings of the Hamburg Fair and Congress, just a couple streets from where I live: Trump, Putin, the whole pack is coming. The neighborhood will turn into a high-security zone, and the police is practicing for that. I guess that is the downside of living in a major European city like Hamburg - having to put up with the scum of the earth gathering near you and intruding in your daily life


Get those big speakers in position, SiegendesLicht. You tell 'em..


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Right now I'm drinking some beer, since it's my birthday AND Easter-vacation, while listening to Funkadelic-Maggot Brain. I'm a happy guy


----------



## SixFootScowl

Found a Mercury emblem at the side of the road and figured to upgrade my beater:









EDIT: Forgot to mention. How do you like the conspicuity tape on the bumper? If I ever forget to turn my lights on at night, at least I won't get rear ended.

Also, I still have the old, good license plate, not the new stupid plate. What is Pure Michigan anyway?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> Found a Mercury emblem at the side of the road and figured to upgrade my beater:


Don't think that would go to well on my Hillman


----------



## laurie

laurie said:


> Waiting by the phone for the Vet to call with the results of the third lab test on my cat, Cat.
> They can't figure out what's wrong with her yet, & I'm starting to get really worried .....


Thanks Taggart , Judith & everybody. . Cat is finally starting to feel better, we're still not completely sure of the exact problem, but at least tests show it's not any of my worst fears. Whew!
So, now it's just the struggle to get these giant pills down her throat ..... I very nearly lost a finger yesterday! :lol:


----------



## Taggart

laurie said:


> Thanks Taggart , Judith & everybody. . Cat is finally starting to feel better, we're still not completely sure of the exact problem, but at least tests show it's not any of my worst fears. Whew!
> So, now it's just the struggle to get these giant pills down her throat ..... I very nearly lost a finger yesterday! :lol:


A duffle bag can be useful. A bit of butter to lubricate the pill also helps it go down (slightly) more easily.

All the best to you and your cat.


----------



## Judith

laurie said:


> Thanks Taggart , Judith & everybody. . Cat is finally starting to feel better, we're still not completely sure of the exact problem, but at least tests show it's not any of my worst fears. Whew!
> So, now it's just the struggle to get these giant pills down her throat ..... I very nearly lost a finger yesterday! :lol:


Please will you post photo of cat?


----------



## Judith

Just starting my Passover cooking for tonight! Starts tonight and lasts for eight days!

Listening to CDs whilst cooking!



All the best for those of you who are celebrating!


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith, no doubt, it'll better this French cuisine. 

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/apr/09/le-cinq-paris-restaurant-review-jay-rayner


----------



## Vaneyes

Viewing 'Business Insider' w. Alec Baldwin.


----------



## laurie

Judith said:


> Please will you post photo of cat?


Sure! This is Cat. 









She's doing much better today, but still feeling a bit sorry for herself!


----------



## Judith

laurie said:


> Sure! This is Cat.
> 
> View attachment 93511
> 
> 
> She's doing much better today, but still feeling a bit sorry for herself!


Cute cat! Hope she makes a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Fly the friendly skies--man dragged off overbooked flight. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/10/travel/passenger-removed-united-flight-trnd/index.html


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Fly the friendly skies--man dragged off overbooked flight.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/10/travel/passenger-removed-united-flight-trnd/index.html


They threatened to do that to me when I was posting 100 times a day. The good old days.

Looks like a nice lawsuit for the guy. How much is complete humiliation worth?


----------



## EricABQ

Re-writing a budget for my current project. The reasons for this were unclear to me. 

I'm basically just cutting and pasting the old budget into the new proposal. 

I'm curious to see how that goes for me.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Fly the friendly skies--man dragged off overbooked flight.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/10/travel/passenger-removed-united-flight-trnd/index.html


Voluntary compliance is now mandatory.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> *They threatened to do that to me when I was posting 100 times a day.* The good old days.
> 
> Looks like a nice lawsuit for the guy. How much is complete humiliation worth?


Yes, and IIRC you and Albert7 were seatmates.

Worldwide humiliation for dragged guy. The video was shown everywhere last night. Also, the rest of the passengers should receive compensation for being exposed to such storm trooper tactics. Lawsuits galore.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Voluntary compliance is now mandatory.


*
"Your papers, please!"

*
What other corporations can learn from this fiasco.

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-bl...hat-others-can-learn-from-uniteds-pr-disaster


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, and IIRC you and Albert7 were seatmates.
> 
> Worldwide humiliation for dragged guy. The video was shown everywhere last night. Also, the rest of the passengers should receive compensation for being exposed to such storm trooper tactics. Lawsuits galore.


Last year I do remember smelling quite a bit of smoke. Probably one of those guys burning himself out.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Fly the friendly skies--man dragged off overbooked flight.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/10/travel/passenger-removed-united-flight-trnd/index.html


For $1,000,000 they could drag me out. All I ask is just give me enough time to put my elbow pads on that I usually reserve for the concert going armrest bullies.


----------



## Vaneyes

UAL market value takes a hit.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/11/investing/united-airlines-stock-passenger-flight-video/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading the latest from, The Sean Spicer Rack. A palm-slap to the forehead moment.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/polit...apons/ar-BBzJhpT?li=AAggNb9&OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering if DEFCON is assessing fake news assertions. :devil:

http://www.politico.com/magazine/st...yria-chemical-weapons-attack-fake-news-215018


----------



## Pugg

Trying following the, the doomed thread........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The the hey interesting pugg
Im at melbourne airport sitting waiting 3hrs for my flight to adelaide


----------



## Dr Johnson

Chortle.


----------



## Totenfeier

Dr Johnson said:


> Chortle.


I don't understand. Is there supposed to be a mistake somewhere in the ad, or something? I watched it pretty carefully...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Totenfeier said:


> I don't understand. Is there supposed to be a mistake somewhere in the ad, or something? I watched it pretty carefully...







I suggest you pay special attention to the words that appear on screen from 0.05 onwards.


----------



## Vaneyes

A piece on falling in love with a robot. I guess it was bound to happen. 

http://money.cnn.com/mostly-human/i-love-you-bot/


----------



## Judith

At the moment, very tired so had a soak in the bath, relaxing on settee listening to Classic FM Hall of Fame!


----------



## ldiat

'capping OAKLAWN PARK Arkansas derby today.... prep for the kentucky derby only 3 weeks away


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Nursing my wounds. Bubble bath might be next."

*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just finishing my daily morning double dose (a 16 oz. insulated cup) of coffee.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Observing harassed parents trying to get a howling toddler to sleep and feeling grateful that has not been my problem for over a quarter-century.


----------



## Blancrocher

I was enjoying some wine and a book out on the deck, but got scared inside by a really big wasp.


----------



## geralmar

Right this minute? I'm sitting in my corner of the basement eating a piece of cocoanut cake, listening to my stereo and experiencing the pleasures of Beethoven's Emperor Concerto (Anton Kuerti and the Toronto Symphony). Fifteen feet away the cat is experiencing the pleasures of her litter box. To each his/her own, I guess.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Opinion: Death Watch: How much longer can golf survive?'

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/death-watch-how-much-longer-can-golf-survive-2017-04-18
*

"Classical Music, CDs, now Golf. I can't stand it!"

*


----------



## Vaneyes

Billy O'Reilly's going, while Billy Bob Thornton's coming.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/19/...prod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/so...b-thornton-white-house-correspondents-dinner/


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Slumped on the sofa with Arthur (my incorrigible feline friend) having spent the evening eating and drinking wine with friends, I am now posting inanities on TalkClassical. This isn't, of course, how great empires are built, but I'm probably too old for that and will give it a miss.


----------



## Bettina

TurnaboutVox said:


> Slumped on the sofa with Arthur (my incorrigible feline friend) having spent the evening eating and drinking wine with friends, I am now posting inanities on TalkClassical. This isn't, of course, how great empires are built, but I'm probably too old for that and will give it a miss.


Sounds like a lovely evening! Great empires are overrated and not worth the trouble. Better to enjoy the simple pleasures of life.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bettina said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening! Great empires are overrated and not worth the trouble. Better to enjoy the simple pleasures of life.


I was coming round to that view...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> 'Opinion: Death Watch: How much longer can golf survive?'
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/death-watch-how-much-longer-can-golf-survive-2017-04-18


Someone once said, "Golf is a good walk wasted."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Actually I've been watching a charming video of old folks dancing, without the music, accompanied by Napalm Death on spotify. Magical!


----------



## Vaneyes

WARNING: McD's sauce talk.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/mcdonald-szechuan-sauce-sells-15k-ebay-article-1.3074285


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Someone once said, "Golf is a good walk wasted."


And probably someone else said good ride.


----------



## pierrot

Very busy being _mad _at this.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Playing a few of the 48 Ferling Etudes by W. Ferling, traditionally played on Oboe, however i'm playing on Alto Saxophone. My favorites? 1-48


----------



## SixFootScowl

> Quote Originally Posted by Florestan View Post
> Someone once said, "Golf is a good walk wasted."





Vaneyes said:


> And probably someone else said good ride.


Heh heh, maybe my quote came from pre-golf cart days.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sitting in the garden listening to birds while Mrs Pat phones her sister.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hash brown recall. I would've been interested in giving this revolutionary idea a try. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/22/health/hash-brown-recall/index.html


----------



## Dr Johnson

Drinking a glass of Muscadet while I wonder what to do when I grow up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> Drinking a glass of Muscadet while I wonder what to do when I grow up.


Perhaps gravitate to Blue Nun, Mateus, Yellow Tail. R.I.P. Ripple. The world's your oyster. Some things never change.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dr Johnson said:


> Drinking a glass of Muscadet while I wonder what to do when I grow up.


Don't grow up. It's over-rated. Better to allow adolescence to run seamlessly into senility.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Looking through my concert program - I mean the Elbphilharmonie concert program for next year. Some of my favorite music again, and hopefully, the tickets which will not all be gone within an hour.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> Perhaps gravitate to *Blue Nun, Mateus, Yellow Tail.* R.I.P. Ripple. The world's your oyster. Some things never change.


 .


----------



## Pugg

Pat Fairlea said:


> Don't grow up. It's over-rated. Better to allow adolescence to run seamlessly into senility.


I can't stop laughing.:cheers:


----------



## Art Rock

Planning a trip with the wife and parents in law in the first week of May (Luxembourg, France, Belgium).


----------



## Judith

Waiting for Stephen Hough to come on stage in fifteen minutes at Harrogate! So excited!


----------



## Vaneyes

Mountain climbing news.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/30/europe/swiss-climber-death/index.html


----------



## Becca

When I moved into the current house there wasn't' space to set up my good stereo system and certainly no space for my large and rarely used record collection, so the system was taken apart and stored ... records into boxes in a storage unit, turntable onto a shelf at my office (safest place) and preamp/amplifier into a cabinet in the garage. Yesterday I retrieved some records from storage, brought the turntable home and got out the preamplifier, and hooked them all up to my Linux machine. Why? Because while most of what I really cared about in the record collection had been replaced by CDs, there were still a few specific recordings that, for various reasons, I had not been able to replace. I have now been able to transcribe the records to FLAC files and use various software tools to clean up the results. The results aren't perfect as the records were older, frequently played and so not in ideal condition, but they now sound better than any MP3 download.

P.S. For those who care, don't use the Audacity declick function, it isn't very good. Get a copy of ClickRepair, it is highly configurable with excellent results.

View attachment 93980


----------



## starthrower

Listening to some new music. http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/wellesley-composers-conference-and-chamber-music-center/


----------



## Vaneyes

Remember to keep buckled, people. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/01/europe/aeroflot-severe-turbulence/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Topless Kate's paps on trial.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertainm...f-kate-middleton/ar-BBAEc0i?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Vaneyes

Boys toys.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/03/politics/air-force-test-icbm/index.html


----------



## helenora

came back after some traveling adventures  without any classical music whatsoever, but I was so busy so that didn't even have time to think if I missed it or not. anyway when people played music - usually pop or rock or even worse in their cars while we were on a road- noticed my aversion to it and almost simultaneously labeled me as a musically indifferent person or music hater :lol: 

well, now I am -a music hater- back to enjoy some more classical music , to clear my ears from all that noise other people call music


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> came back after some traveling adventures  without any classical music whatsoever, but I was so busy so that didn't even have time to think if I missed it or not. anyway when people played music - usually pop or rock or even worse in their cars while we were on a road- noticed my aversion to it and almost simultaneously labeled me as a musically indifferent person or music hater :lol:
> 
> well, now I am -a music hater- back to enjoy some more classical music , to clear my ears from all that noise other people call music


Good to see you again. :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listening to this:

http://www.muzcentrum.ru/orpheusradio/broadcastingschedule?date=2017-05-07

Tchaikovsky Birthday Marathon day in Russia! And not a note of Brahms. :devil:


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Listening to this:
> 
> http://www.muzcentrum.ru/orpheusradio/broadcastingschedule?date=2017-05-07
> 
> Tchaikovsky Birthday Marathon day in Russia! And not a note of Brahms. :devil:


Lets sue them :devil:


----------



## Judith

Trying to get up. Pulled a muscle in leg very badly and its painful!


----------



## Vaneyes

The phone rings, a woman answers. 








A pervert, with heavy breathing, says,

"I bet you have a tight *** with no hair."

Woman replies, "Yes I do, he's watching golf -

Who shall I say is calling?"​


----------



## Vaneyes

*SIGNS*

*A sign in a Shoe Repair shop:  *

*We will heel you  

We will save your sole  

We will even dye for you. 



A sign on a Blinds & Curtains truck: 

"Blind man driving." 



Sign over a Gynecologist's Office: 

"Dr. Jones, at your cervix." 



In a Podiatrist's office: 

"Time wounds all heels." 



On a Septic Tank Truck: 

Yesterday's Meals on Wheels 



At an Optometrist's Office:  

"If you don't see what you're looking for,  

You've come to the right place." 



On a Plumber's truck:  

"We repair what your husband fixed." 



On another Plumber's truck: 

"Don't sleep with a drip Call your plumber." 



At a Tire Shop:  

"Invite us to your next blowout." 



On an Electrician's truck:  

"Let us remove your shorts." 



In a Non-smoking Area: 

"If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and will take appropriate action." 



On a Maternity Room door:  

"Push. Push. Push." 



At a Car Dealership: 

"The best way to get back on your feet - miss a car payment." 



Outside a Muffler Shop: 

"No appointment necessary. We hear you coming." 



In a Veterinarian's waiting room: 

"Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!" 



At the Electric Company: 

"We would be delighted if you send in your payment on time. However, if you don't, YOU will be de-lighted." 



In a Restaurant window: 

"Don't stand there and be hungry; come on in and get fed up." 



At a Propane Filling Station: 

"Thank Heaven for little grills." 



In a Radiator Shop: 

"Best place in town to take a leak." 






And maybe the best one…


Sign on the back of another Septic Tank truck: 

"Caution - This Truck is full of Political Promises"*


----------



## Blancrocher

5 awesome Mozilla Firefox secrets

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/5-awesome-mozilla-firefox-secrets/


----------



## Bix

Sat on the sofa with my other half (we haven't seen each other for 10 days) drinking a glass of red.


----------



## Melinda

I am trying to concentrate and write and important letter, but still reading this forum and trying to avoid thinking about this letter...had to do it last week


----------



## Pugg

Have some nice lunch , the sun is shining and everybody looking happy all of a sudden.


----------



## dillonp2020

I am currently sitting at my computer typing this response, while listening to Maria Callas on Vinyl. My life right now is pretty boring. I am just a high school freshman, trying to make the most out of my next four years. My AP and Sat scores are my greatest concern at the moment. As I see it, I have too many opportunities in life to be stressed over one little thing, so I'm rarely stressed. Life is looking pretty good for me. My academic successes and my family will hopefully allow me to pursue my dreams, which are currently centered on being a physician.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> I am currently sitting at my computer typing this response, while listening to Maria Callas on Vinyl. My life right now is pretty boring. I am just a high school freshman, trying to make the most out of my next four years. My AP and Sat scores are my greatest concern at the moment. As I see it, I have too many opportunities in life to be stressed over one little thing, so I'm rarely stressed. Life is looking pretty good for me. My academic successes and my family will hopefully allow me to pursue my dreams, which are currently centred on being a physician.


You will make new friends whilst studying.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am grubbing on some home made wontons. Its my first attempt at making them, but they came out really good!


----------



## Vaneyes

Robbed at a Taco Bell drive-thru, and no shame in reporting the crime. Indy drivers! 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Vaneyes

Bix said:


> Sat on the sofa with my other half (*we haven't seen each other for 10 days*) drinking a glass of red.


----------



## Vaneyes

When you care enough to give the very best. 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/36219...aire-oligarch-70-carat-diamond-ring-pictures/


----------



## helenora

I was trying to post a couple of pics here on forum but my internet connection seems to be very slow...or it's TC doesn't respond


----------



## SarahNorthman

Eating popcorn and watching a documentary on Jack the Ripper. Good way to spend an evening.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading another hilarious piece of news from His Orangeness: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...d-promises-stop-car-imports-report/102162310/

"Germans are evil, very evil..." Thanks, at least that was honest....


----------



## Vaneyes

Enjoying entertainment that seems never more relevant: From Russia with Love (1963); Money for Nothing (1984).


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Enjoying entertainment that seems never more relevant: From Russia with Love (1963); Money for Nothing (1984).


Looks like real life in some streets of Washington.


----------



## Vaneyes

A familiar face busted for DUI.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/29/us/tiger-woods-arrested-dui/index.html 
Tiger Woods arrested on suspicion of DUI
www.cnn.com
Tiger Woods was arrested around 3 a.m. Monday morning on suspicion of driving under the influence in Jupiter, Florida, Jupiter 

Meanwhile, a minor celebrity hungers for social media publicity. What's this nobody doing with 6.38M followers?! 

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertainm...live’/ar-BBBCmkU?li=AAgfVR9&OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> A familiar face busted for DUI.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/29/us/tiger-woods-arrested-dui/index.html
> Tiger Woods arrested on suspicion of DUI
> www.cnn.com
> Tiger Woods was arrested around 3 a.m. Monday morning on suspicion of driving under the influence in Jupiter, Florida, Jupiter
> 
> Meanwhile, a minor celebrity hungers for social media publicity. What's this nobody doing with 6.38M followers?!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertainm...live’/ar-BBBCmkU?li=AAgfVR9&OCID=ansmsnnews11


Money and power does strange thing to people .


----------



## Vaneyes

ha ha Let them eat Fudgsicles.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle/...icles/ar-BBBETHO?li=AAggFp5&OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Money and power does strange things to people .


Oh well, atleast he was wearing a seatbelt and not texting. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/30/us/tiger-woods-arrested-dui-new-details/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

'Tis the season of. Bob De Niro gives commencement speech at Brown University.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...once-inspiring-us-now-tragic-dumb-comedy.html


----------



## Vaneyes

'A journey into my colon...and yours'

http://www.miamiherald.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/dave-barry/article1928847.html


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> 'A journey into my colon...and yours'












That's one crappy amusement park! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> That's one crappy amusement park! :tiphat:


*
"Creepy, too."

*


----------



## Vaneyes

Tattoo You

http://www.ibtimes.com/can-tattoos-...ating-bacteria-after-swimming-new-ink-2547044


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Playing my horn. 

I've found that this happens to always be my answer whenever I come across this thread.


----------



## hpowders

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> Playing my horn.
> 
> I've found that this happens to always be my answer whenever I come across this thread.


Does anyone else play it or is it only just you?


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

hpowders said:


> Does anyone else play it or is it only just you?


I couldn't possibly think of a scenario where I would allow someone to touch my horn.

How do I say that without sounding suggestive?? :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Making a rack of ribs and potato salad.


----------



## Klassik

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> I couldn't possibly think of a scenario where I would allow someone to touch my horn.
> 
> How do I say that without sounding suggestive?? :lol:


Well then, this conversation has turned horny quite quickly! :tiphat:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Klassik said:


> Well then, this conversation has turned horny quite quickly! :tiphat:


That was well played!


----------



## hpowders

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> That was well played!


Should be. He's had plenty of practice as a soloist.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Should be. He's had plenty of practice as a soloist.


You know me, I'm always tooting my own horn! :trp:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

hpowders said:


> Should be. He's had plenty of practice as a soloist.


Well, lets hope I don't get into any chamber ensemble anytime soon.


----------



## Bettina

I think we've just found a new metaphor to add to our ever-growing list of euphemisms. :lol:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Bettina said:


> I think we've just found a new metaphor to add to our ever-growing list of euphemisms. :lol:


Enough to start an archive? Who will create the thread?!


----------



## SarahNorthman

hpowders said:


> Should be. He's had plenty of practice as a soloist.


..................what does one even say to this.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drinking drinking beer beer!


----------



## Vaneyes

Discovering craters.

https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/06/methane-burps/528654/


----------



## SarahNorthman

eating said ribs.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I have this brown bottle (that's now empty) and I want to repurpose it. I just have no idea what to do with it. Any ideas?


----------



## Bettina

SarahNorthman said:


> View attachment 94969
> 
> 
> So I have this brown bottle (that's now empty) and I want to repurpose it. I just have no idea what to do with it. Any ideas?


You could use it as a vase. I think it would look pretty hip* with flowers sticking out of it.

*hip as in cool, not historically informed performance. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

SarahNorthman said:


> ..................what does one even say to this.


Not much, but you can say that I'm close to mastering the solo horn!


----------



## Vaneyes

Bettina said:


> You could use it as a vase. I think it would look pretty hip* with flowers sticking out of it.
> 
> *hip as in cool, not historically informed performance. :lol:


Start a bottle thread.


----------



## Vaneyes

The future of shopping malls. 

http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/02/news/economy/doomed-malls/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

The 10 most inclusive brands for the LGBTQ community.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/yougov-brandindex-lgbtq_us_592f2f31e4b09ec37c3169c5


----------



## danj

My day job includes software development and this is it:









It pays the bills and helps me buy more CDs.


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> The future of shopping malls.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/02/news/economy/doomed-malls/index.html


I know it's an odd hobby, but enjoy reading about the history of malls and seeing old photos of them. It's quite interesting to see how some things have changed and how some have not. But, yeah, a lot of malls have closed or are just barely hanging on. Others, OTOH, are still packed. I miss the days where one could go to the mall and look at classical records (even Victoria's Secret had them!), musical instrument stores, bookstores, and all of that. Now, aside from Sears perhaps, it's just full of women's clothing, athletic shoes, and other fashion stores. Oh well, things change.

People want to blame Amazon for this. Obviously they have a big impact on the lack of bookstores and music stores, but I'm not so sure if they can be blamed for clothing stores going out of business. Some chains are just tied to certain fashion fads. Once the fad dies off, the chain goes with it. Also, I think the Ross/TJMaxx type stores, as well as nicer thrift stores, are a big factor in clothing stores struggling.

I just got my latest _Consumer Reports_ magazine in the mail this weekend. They rated grocery store chains this weekend. One thing they noted was the death of "middle class" grocery stores like A&P and so forth. This is probably happening too with department stores/mall stores as everything becomes a discount store or something very fancy except for a few chains who can carve out some sort of niche (like Trader Joe's for groceries). It is what it is I guess, but I think we still have several "middle class" grocery stores here in Houston. Well, at least we do for now!

Am I the only weirdo who finds the retail industry to be moderately interesting especially from a historical perspective?


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> I know it's an odd hobby, but enjoy reading about the history of malls and seeing old photos of them. It's quite interesting to see how some things have changed and how some have not. But, yeah, a lot of malls have closed or are just barely hanging on. Others, OTOH, are still packed. I miss the days where one could go to the mall and look at classical records (even Victoria's Secret had them!), musical instrument stores, bookstores, and all of that. Now, aside from Sears perhaps, it's just full of women's clothing, athletic shoes, and other fashion stores. Oh well, things change.
> 
> People want to blame Amazon for this. Obviously they have a big impact on the lack of bookstores and music stores, *but I'm not so sure if they can be blamed for clothing stores going out of business.* Some chains are just tied to certain fashion fads. Once the fad dies off, the chain goes with it. Also, I think the Ross/TJMaxx type stores, as well as nicer thrift stores, are a big factor in clothing stores struggling.
> 
> I just got my latest _Consumer Reports_ magazine in the mail this weekend. They rated grocery store chains this weekend. One thing they noted was the death of "middle class" grocery stores like A&P and so forth. This is probably happening too with department stores/mall stores as everything becomes a discount store or something very fancy except for a few chains who can carve out some sort of niche (like Trader Joe's for groceries). It is what it is I guess, but I think we still have several "middle class" grocery stores here in Houston. Well, at least we do for now!
> 
> Am I the only weirdo who finds the retail industry to be moderately interesting especially from a historical perspective?


Me neither. I worked in a men's clothing store in a mall many moons ago while attending university. It went out of business long before any thought of Internet and Amazon, and so did another men's clothing store nearby in the mall.

I'll guess their demise was due to unrealistic inventory and pricing for a university town.

Buying clothing and shoes online is not a good idea.


----------



## Vaneyes

This just in...

*God visited a woman and told her she must give up smoking, drinking and sex if she wanted to get into Heaven. The woman said she would try her best. God visited the woman a week later to see how she was getting on. *

* "Not bad." said the woman, "I've given up smoking and drinking but then I bent over to get some stuff out of the freezer and when my boyfriend caught sight of my long slender legs, he made love to me right then and there."*

* "They don't like that in Heaven," said God. *

* The woman replied: "They're not too happy about it at Costco either."*


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> Me neither. I worked in a men's clothing store in a mall many moons ago while attending university. It went out of business long before any thought of Internet and Amazon, and so did another men's clothing store nearby in the mall.
> 
> I'll guess their demise was due to unrealistic inventory and pricing for a university town.
> 
> Buying clothing and shoes online is not a good idea.


Maybe they were put out of business by the place that is always advertising "Buy 1 suit, get 3 suits for free!" :lol:

Plus, college students and academics aren't exactly known for high fashion tastes. 

I remember when the mall department stores still had decent suit departments. This wasn't that long ago. Go to Macy's now and good luck getting anyone to fit you and I don't even think they have a tailor at the store. They might as well be Walmart in that regard. I think Dillard's is still okay.

I know some people like Zappos, but I can't imagine buying shoes online. I hate mailing packages back. It seems like every shoe of mine is a different size anyway and it takes me a while to find shoes that meet my expectations in terms of style and fit.


----------



## Pugg

Reading the new post on this site.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dropbox is almost full--deleting and moving files.


----------



## keymasher

At work, putting off a current project, and listening to Barenboim's cycle of the Beethoven sonatas (currently on op 10, no 1).


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> Maybe they were put out of business by the place that is always advertising "Buy 1 suit, get 3 suits for free!" :lol:
> 
> Plus, college students and academics aren't exactly known for high fashion tastes.
> 
> I remember when the mall department stores still had decent suit departments. This wasn't that long ago. *Go to Macy's now and good luck getting anyone to fit you and I don't even think they have a tailor at the store. * They might as well be Walmart in that regard. I think Dillard's is still okay.
> 
> I know some people like Zappos, but I can't imagine buying shoes online. I hate mailing packages back. It seems like every shoe of mine is a different size anyway and it takes me a while to find shoes that meet my expectations in terms of style and fit.


Have a coupla blazers from Macy's. Their house brand, and Ralph Lauren. Good pricing. Off-the-rack fit fine.

I've bought socks at Walmart.:tiphat:


----------



## Klassik

^  Looks like someone who will need some happy socks!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> Have a coupla blazers from Macy's. Their house brand, and Ralph Lauren. Good pricing. Off-the-rack fit fine.
> 
> I've bought socks at Walmart.:tiphat:


You're not wearing your blazer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> You're not wearing your blazer.


Dress code matters.


----------



## dillonp2020

Doing my final hw assignment of the year, at 1:42 am while listening to Chopin and sifting through TC. The life of an insomniac is a rich and varied one indeed.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm feeling nostalgic. And sad. I lost my dad when I was 14. That's 35 years ago this year. Now I have so many things in common with him, things that I will never be able to share with him. His passion for classical music. For photography. I don't even know what classical era was his favourite, which composers he liked the most. I remember he had classical music LP's but as I wasn't into the music at that time I never paid any attention to them. Unfortunately when he died a well meaning family friend helped my mother clear out most of his stuff, including his classical music collection and his photography gear.

One other thing I remember about him is he had several Nana Mouskouri LP's. Again, I hadn't paid any attention to them or her. Until today. I volunteer at a thrift shop and toward closing time I scoured through the cd's, mainly looking to add to my classical collection. And I came across a Nana Mouskouri cd. It almost seemed to jump out at me the way it caught my eye. On impulse I decided to buy it. I'm listening to it as I type this. She had a wonderful voice. But it's something that has helped me bridge the gap from my past and given me something else to remember my dad.


----------



## Klassik

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic. And sad. I lost my dad when I was 14. That's 35 years ago this year. Now I have so many things in common with him, things that I will never be able to share with him. His passion for classical music. For photography. I don't even know what classical era was his favourite, which composers he liked the most. I remember he had classical music LP's but as I wasn't into the music at that time I never paid any attention to them. Unfortunately when he died a well meaning family friend helped my mother clear out most of his stuff, including his classical music collection and his photography gear.


My father died when I was even younger than you were. He was also a classical music fan. I don't know if I'd say that he was into photography as a hobby, but he had a pretty decent 35mm SLR for the time. Fortunately, I was able to inherit his music collection (and his camera/lenses). I don't think I've ever used the camera, but my brother is into photography as a hobby and has several very nice DSLR cameras. I still listen to his classical music collection though even though many of the recordings are cheapo ones (these were in the early days of CDs when big label CDs were very expensive). I was too young when he died and not really into music at the time so I don't know who his favorite composers were either. He has more Mozart CDs than anything else so maybe it was him. He certainly seemed to like opera more than I do though, but of course I'll keep his opera CDs even if I never listen to them.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Watching the highlights of India v Sri Lanka at the Oval.

Sri Lanka's rotten bowling is being offset by their decent batting performance.

Not 'decent', spectacular and a win over India!


----------



## Vaneyes

Two blondes are in a river holding fishing poles with the lines in the water. A game warden comes up behind them, taps them on the shoulder and says, "Excuse me, ladies, I'd like to see your fishing licenses."

"We don't have any." replied the first woman.

"Well, if you're going to fish, you need fishing licenses." said the game warden.

"But officer," replied the second girl, "we aren't fishing. All we have are magnets at the end of our lines and we're collecting debris off the bottom of the river."

The game warden lifted up the lines and, sure enough, there were horseshoe magnets tied on the end of each line. "Well, I know of no law against it," shrugged the game warden, "take all the debris you want." And with that, the game warden left.

As soon as he was out of sight, the women started laughing hysterically. "What a dumb Fish Cop! Doesn't he know that there are steelheads in this river?!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Bare facts.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canad...t-murder-suicide/ar-BBCAcId?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## classicalexburns

Sitting in a library listening to Mahler's Second Symphony as I write my MA thesis


----------



## Vaneyes

Bieber pelt.

http://www.eonline.com/news/860714/...water-bottle-after-refusing-to-sing-despacito


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Listening to the Vaughan Williams tuba concerto after I've just returned from an outdoor performance of two Mozart piano concertos and Appalachian Spring. Glad to be back in AC, because though the music was great, the air was a stagnant 92 degrees, so it felt more like Appalachian sweltering July. Whatta guy, that Copland.


----------



## danj

Learning C# programming because my city demands it.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Bieber pelt.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/860714/...water-bottle-after-refusing-to-sing-despacito


Spoiled Brat :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

danj said:


> Learning C# programming because my city *demands* it.


----------



## Bettina

danj said:


> Learning C# programming because my city demands it.


I'm glad that my city doesn't demand it! The only C# I know is the one in music. When I hear C#, I don't think of a computer - I think of the Moonlight Sonata and the Fantasie Impromptu. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Instead of working toward sensible gun laws, this person will start packing. 

http://www.politico.com/states/new-...going-to-start-carrying-a-gun-112748?lo=ap_e2

Related:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry..._59414b06e4b003d5948c8364?section=us_politics

http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/14/us/san-francisco-shooting/index.html


----------



## Merl

Still trying to book a honeymoon. As I said before, if anyone's got a villa in a warm country and its free at the start of July, please send me a PM. Trying to book anywhere at this late,stage is a bloody nightmare. ☹


----------



## dillonp2020

I'm enjoying my first day off of school. Just relaxing and listening to music, watching documentaries on Menuhin and Richter. Tomorrow, I begin studying again.


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> Still trying to book a honeymoon. As I said before, if anyone's got a villa in a warm country *and its free* at the start of July, please send me a PM. Trying to book anywhere at this late,stage is a bloody nightmare. ☹


Why not think outside the box...abandoned hotels and resorts.

https://weather.com/travel/news/abandoned-hotels-and-resorts-photos-20140219

http://www.messynessychic.com/2012/07/19/seaside-ghost-town-the-abandoned-millionaires-resort/


----------



## danj

Vaneyes said:


>


I've been looking for a new job and everyone I look, I always get asked "OK, so you know X, Y and Z -- great! But do you know C#?"

So.... yeah. Gotta learn it.


----------



## Tristan

Listening to a politics podcast right now, but I think I'm honestly just tired of it all. I may turn off all this stuff for a while.


----------



## JeffD

Packing for my trip to:

http://www.stonechurcharts.org/event-1851152


----------



## Vaneyes

"Covfefe" not done yet.

http://thehill.com/policy/technolog...as-received-32-trademark-requests-for-covfefe


----------



## Vaneyes

The stink is so bad in Washington DC, that lawyers are hiring lawyers. 

http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/338139-trumps-personal-lawyer-hires-attorney-report


----------



## Vaneyes

When worst intentions go awry.

http://www.syracuse.com/crime/index...ivor_found_dead_downriver_14_years_later.html


----------



## Art Rock

Sitting in our gallery, listening to a blend of [1] a female singer's live rendition of _Fly me to the moon_ about 20 meters down the street, and [2] the nearby carillon playing something completely different. Very Ivesian.


----------



## Vaneyes

Steak dinner, instead of $43M. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...no-offered-steak-43-million-article-1.3253502


----------



## Jos

.
















Watching two young dogs play in my back yard, enjoying a beer.

Auto rotate seems to fail after last software upgrade; has nothing to do with the beers !


----------



## Judith

Having a lovely time at Pateley Bridge in the Yorkshire Dales but having to endure a "tuneless busker" on the bandstand who is trying to sing!!


----------



## Pugg

Almost starting the car, going to see Murray Perahia. :angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just come home from another wonderful concert at the Elphi, making dinner and writing another concert report.


----------



## Vaneyes

F1 on the water.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/gametheory/2017/06/different-tack


----------



## Tristan

Wrapping Father's Day presents. My dad is partly responsible for my interest in classical music, so I'll always owe him for that. I bought him several new LPs and some home-brewing supplies.


----------



## Klassik

Real headline: NASA wants to probe Uranus in search of gas

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/nasa-wants-probe-uranus-search-gas-232157525.html

They're not likely to find anything right now. I have not eaten beans in a while!


----------



## heatedbonfire

playing an MMORPG. Sword of Shadows


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Art of a Deal*

*Yesterday morning I bought two six packs of beer on sale at the Liquor Store.*
*I placed them on the front seat of the car and headed back home.*

*I stopped at the service station where a drop-dead gorgeous,*
*almost blonde was filling up her car at the next pump.*

*It was very warm and she was wearing tight shorts and a light top which was wide open.*
*She glanced at the beer, bent over, and knocked on my passenger window.*

*With her bra-less breasts almost falling out of her skimpy top she said, in a sexy voice,*
*"I'm a big believer in barter, old fellow, **would you be interested in trading sex for beer?"*

*I thought for a few seconds and asked, **"What kind of beer you got?"









*


----------



## Vaneyes

Home invasion victims fight back. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/home-invasion-suspect-beaten_us_59481f27e4b0edb84c14bc34


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sitting in the hospital delivery truck in Lafayette, Indiana waiting for the office to call me. Found an out of the way place in the shade. Got headphones in and listening to The Planets/Dutoit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tequila.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/21/investing/george-clooney-sells-tequila-casamigos/index.html


----------



## Pugg

Trying to keep the house cool as I can, the garden however, we need rain.


----------



## Ziggabea

Pugg said:


> Trying to keep the house cool as I can, the garden however, we need raid.


Oh dear, you don't have a bee infestation?


----------



## Vaneyes

Health tip of the month. Stock up. 

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/hea...preserves-memory/ar-BBCZsLA?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Blancrocher

Trying to figure out why, in addition to a bunch of contemporary classical music and interviews, Youtube is recommending I listen to The Knack's "My Sharona."

p.s. Currently listening to My Sharona.


----------



## Vaneyes

A Solar Wall.

http://www.politico.com/story/2017/06/21/trump-iowa-speech-239839


----------



## Vaneyes

The latest in sniper news.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sniper-kills-ISIS-fighter-TWO-MILES-away.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Death by whipped cream. 

http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/22/fitne...rger-killed-exploding-whipped-cream-canister/


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Death by whipped cream.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/22/fitne...rger-killed-exploding-whipped-cream-canister/


I do not agree with Gregg Sulkin though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Shoe knockoffs.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-shoe-knockoff-suit-company-article-1.3273205


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I do not agree with Gregg Sulkin though.


How about Mr. Payaso?

"Devo is going to perform at her funeral, song picked is WHIPIT , whip it real good!"


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm trying to apply for a job, but the online stuff is a pain in my lksndflkeaflkanwalefnawepfijpsefcnslkdnfmew......I'm ready to throw my computer out the window.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"A shake, a rattle, but no roll."

*









http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/25/asia/air-asia-flight-turns-back-technical-issue/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Art of a Deal*


A retired old couple returned to a Mercedes dealership where the salesman promised to hold a car for them.
But they found the car was just sold to a beautiful, leggy, busty blonde in a mini skirt and a halter top. 
The old man was visibly upset.
He spoke to the salesman sharply, "Young man, you said you would hold that car 'til we raised the $95,000 asking price, yet you closed the deal for $75,000 to the young lady there. And if I remember right, you had insisted there was no discount for this model!
The salesman took a deep breath, cleared his throat and reached for a large glass of water.
"Well, what can I tell you? She had the cash ready, didn't need any financing help, and, sir, just look at her. How could I resist?", replied the salesman.
Just then, the young woman walked over to the senior couple and gave the car keys to the old man.
"There you go," she said. "I told you I could get him to lower the price. See you later, Dad. Happy Father's Day."


----------



## Vaneyes

"The Sperminator", what a warm story. 

http://nypost.com/2017/06/17/sperminator-has-sired-dozens-of-kids-and-there-could-be-more-coming/


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> "The Sperminator", what a warm story.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/17/sperminator-has-sired-dozens-of-kids-and-there-could-be-more-coming/


I know what TC is thinking, but that story is not me. I promise! :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Insider-trading escape.

http://www.golfdigest.com/story/phils-insider-trading-escape


----------



## Vaneyes

Vaneyes said:


> Shoe knockoffs.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-shoe-knockoff-suit-company-article-1.3273205


Related:

http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/28/news/china-activists-released-bail/index.html


----------



## hpowders

Sitting at the computer. Waiting for trouble to happen. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Sitting at the computer. Waiting for trouble to happen. Shouldn't take long.


I left some bait for you somewhere on the forum. Let's see if you find it.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Pink Slime" trial settlement reached.

http://newfoodeconomy.com/abc-bpi-settle-defamation-lawsuit-terms-remain-undisclosed/

Related:

http://newfoodeconomy.com/heres-look-pink-slime-trial/


----------



## Vaneyes

Corporate bikini contests create jobs. 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3887142/czech-nuclear-power-station-bikini-contest-intern/


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> Corporate bikini contests create jobs.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3887142/czech-nuclear-power-station-bikini-contest-intern/


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Listening to Golden Days by Panic at the Disco because I'm an angsty teenager and because the chord suspension use is freakin great


----------



## Vaneyes

This just in - 'Sex adds years to your life'

http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/sex-brain


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> This just in - 'Sex adds years to your life'
> 
> http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/sex-brain


Good News for TC - Bettina will be here until she's 150 
Bad News for TC - Klassik will be here until he's 150 :scold:


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> Good News for TC - Bettina will be here until she's 150
> Bad News for TC - Klassik will be here until he's 150 :scold:


"Thirty minutes of sex can burn as many as 200 calories".

Well, maybe in that scene with Jack Nicholson and Sally Struthers. Five Easy Pieces (1970).


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> "Thirty minutes of sex can burn as many as 200 calories".


30 minutes  :devil:

No wonder I'm so skinny! Forget Richard Simmons, try the Klassik diet!


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> 30 minutes  :devil:
> 
> No wonder I'm so skinny! Forget Richard Simmons, try the Klassik diet!


----------



## Klassik

^ That's just bizarre. I assure TC that I'm much better looking than that!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> ^ That's just bizarre. I assure TC that I'm must better looking than that!


I did your picture, remember!


----------



## hpowders

I'm just sitting here waiting for 100% polarization to occur on the polarizing composers thread, so I can move on.


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I did your picture, remember!


You made me look much sexier than that guy in the picture!

I'm still waiting for Minor Sixthist to draw a picture of what she thinks I look like!


----------



## Pugg

Being amazed how people's values can sink so low.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Being amazed how people's values can sink so low.


*
"Distasteful indeed. I may be forced to make a citizen's arrest."

*


----------



## Merl

Smiling intensely because Scottish schools have just broken up for the summer holidays and now I can have six weeks of rest before I have to teach another child again. Yippee! Off on 'holi-moon' next Tuesday, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> Smiling intensely because Scottish schools have just broken up for the summer holidays and now I can have six weeks of rest before I have to teach another child again. Yippee! Off on 'holi-moon' next Tuesday, too.


*"See ya!"

*


----------



## Taggart

Merl said:


> Smiling intensely because Scottish schools have just broken up for the summer holidays and now I can have six weeks of rest before I have to teach another child again. Yippee! Off on 'holi-moon' next Tuesday, too.


Goin' doon ra watter fur the Ferr?

Have a great time wherever.


----------



## Klassik

Real headline: New Braunfels man with history of 'deviant' sex acts with vegetables sentenced to life in prison

http://www.chron.com/news/local/cri...-man-with-history-of-deviant-sex-11255936.php

We do some interesting things here in Texas, don't we?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drinking some beer.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Listening to the soundtrack from the 1997 movie Titanic. Nice childhood memories...


----------



## hpowders

CHILDHOOD???? Dang!!!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Real headline: New Braunfels man with history of 'deviant' sex acts with vegetables sentenced to life in prison
> 
> http://www.chron.com/news/local/cri...-man-with-history-of-deviant-sex-11255936.php
> 
> We do some interesting things here in Texas, don't we?


Wait, so it's illegal to have sex with vegetables? I'd better hide my cucumber collection before the cops break down my door* and search my place!

*Front door, that is. I would never use the back door for that!


----------



## Bettina

^True confession: when I posted the above comment, I honestly thought that I was in the STI thread. After hitting "post reply," I scrolled up to the top of the page - and realized where I actually was! Sorry, guys. The post above does NOT accurately describe what I am doing right now.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Wait, so it's illegal to have sex with vegetables?


This could seriously hamper your plans to have sex with Beethoven!


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Listening to the soundtrack from the 1997 movie Titanic. Nice childhood memories...







Hard to forget....:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> This could seriously hamper your plans to have sex with Beethoven!


"LvB was incapable of relationships, and would've fumbled terribly on one-nighters." - Truthsayer


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Hard to forget....:angel:


*"Isn't that one of the worst songs?"

*


----------



## Bettina

Vaneyes said:


> "LvB was incapable of relationships, and would've fumbled terribly on one-nighters." - Truthsayer


Don't destroy my fantasies! I like to imagine that LvB's lovemaking skills were exactly like his music: confident and exciting, with a brilliant sense of timing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Emotional health discussed.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/30/media/mika-brzezinski-joe-scarborough-respond-to-trump/index.html


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *"Isn't that one of the worst songs?"
> 
> *


Good, you do remember it though.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Hard to forget....:angel:


That song is cheesy as hell - just the only part of the soundtrack I did not listen to. This:






is much more impressive :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> That song is cheesy as hell - just the only part of the soundtrack I did not listen to. This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is much more impressive :tiphat:


The only thing I remember that is was a huge hit and when I later saw a reprise in the cinema, it was played at the end of the movie when the titles were rolling. Can't recall hearing it in the film itself.


----------



## Dr Johnson

An intriguing title for an article.

Meet the composer who licked Beethoven's carpet

To my shame I have never heard of the composer Gerald Barry.


----------



## Vaneyes

Summer of '17 reading list.

http://www.politico.com/interactives/2017/russia-investigation-fourth-of-july-reading-list/


----------



## Klassik

Real headline from Florida: Florida man accidentally shoots own pen!s after sitting on gun



> He probably feels like a real ding-dong.


http://www.chron.com/news/nation-wo...-shoots-own-*****-after-11261660.php?ipid=ntk

EDIT: It seems that the link does not work due to TC's censors censoring URLs


----------



## Dr Johnson

Maybe this will work.

Nope.

Oh well.


----------



## Taggart

Klassik said:


> Real headline from Florida: Florida man accidentally shoots own pen!s after sitting on gun
> 
> http://www.chron.com/news/nation-wo...-shoots-own-*****-after-11261660.php?ipid=ntk
> 
> EDIT: It seems that the link does not work due to TC's censors censoring URLs


Simply replace the ***** in the url in the browser address bar with the relevant word.


----------



## Vaneyes

Man eats 72 hotdogs and buns in 10 minutes. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Listening to the police helicopters overhead. Hamburg is a war zone this week.


----------



## Gordontrek

Taking time to celebrate America's birthday....
I won't smother you with a gushy patriotic monologue, but I'm pretty thankful to live where I do. It's by no means a perfect country because such a thing doesn't exist, but it's about as close as one could ask for. 
Oh and it has some pretty stinkin' good orchestras too.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Listening to the police helicopters overhead. Hamburg is a war zone this week.


On the radio they said it was almost the most expensive operation ever, and they are going to your beloved building also .


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Yeah. We are in dire need of Gandalf with his magic staff: crash down the bridge and send that armored limo for a dive in the Elbe. 

And seriously, that man hates us Germans so much, and then he just has to come here, disrupt our daily life, and be wined and dined here and have our Hamburger Symphoniker entertain him - and all at the cost of Hamburg's taxpayers. It is embittering and infuriating - just about the only dark side of living in Germany for me. And I am not the only one who feels this way - the protests during the G20 are going to be massive. If I didn't have to work, I would probably take to the streets too. 

But, thankfully, it will be over soon.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Listening to the police helicopters overhead. Hamburg is a war zone this week.


Big G20 summit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Roman concrete.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/roman-concrete-mystery-solved-scientists-a7824011.html


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Yeah. We are in dire need of Gandalf with his magic staff: crash down the bridge and send that armored limo for a dive in the Elbe.
> 
> And seriously, that man hates us Germans so much, and then he just has to come here, disrupt our daily life, and be wined and dined here and have our Hamburger Symphoniker entertain him - and all at the cost of Hamburg's taxpayers. It is embittering and infuriating - just about the only dark side of living in Germany for me. And I am not the only one who feels this way - the protests during the G20 are going to be massive. If I didn't have to work, I would probably take to the streets too.
> 
> But, thankfully, it will be over soon.


May the force be with you.

Any air signage?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ No, but the most expensive and luxurious hotel in Hamburg, Vier Jahreszeiten, has denied Trump's request for a suite (and Putin's as well). That says a lot about the reigning mood in Hamburg about this whole thing.

I was late to work today, because the park I usually go through, was closed and I had to go another way. And by the time I walked home, the police had already put up a labirinth of fences and barricades everywhere (I just happen to live right next to the Messehallen where the actual meeting takes place). I really pity anyone who drives in the city these days.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Working working working!


----------



## Vaneyes

Physical and mental health.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...presentatives-jamie-raskin-25th-a7825701.html


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> On the radio they said it was almost the most expensive operation ever, *and they are going to your beloved building also* .


In the six month since the opening of the Elphi all kinds of music have been performed in her - classical, modern classical, jazz, ethnic and even, in a kind of ironical gesture, a band with a name Einstürzende Neubauten ("Collapsing New Buildings"). I think now is time for a stellar performance of 4'33 - exclusively for our high guests.


----------



## Merl

Let's go to Spain, I said. Weather will be gorgeous, I said. It's gonna be hot, hot, hot, I said. Like being in Cowdenbeath. Thick fog, gale force winds and about 14 degrees. Lol.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> In the six month since the opening of the Elphi all kinds of music have been performed in her - classical, modern classical, jazz, ethnic and even, in a kind of ironical gesture, a band with a name Einstürzende Neubauten ("Collapsing New Buildings"). I think now is time for a stellar performance of 4'33 - exclusively for our high guests.


On repeat, for about 4 hours .:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching "2017 Irish Open" telecast from Portstewart, NI.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I could compose a symphony for police sirene and helicopter right now - and hopefully have it performed at the Elbphilharmonie tomorrow. Overnight even more barricades sprung up, and the police, instead of ordinary uniforms, donned bullet-proof vests and guns. I have been politely dissuaded by one of them from climbing over the fence into my favorite park. The city center is almost dead. 

I really feel like crying with anger and humiliation. This is what living in a US-occupied nation is like, after all.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> I could compose a symphony for police sirene and helicopter right now - and hopefully have it performed at the Elbphilharmonie tomorrow. Overnight even more barricades sprung up, and the police, instead of ordinary uniforms, donned bullet-proof vests and guns. I have been politely dissuaded by one of them from climbing over the fence into my favorite park. The city center is almost dead.
> 
> I really feel like crying with anger and humiliation. This is what living in *a US-occupied nation *is like, after all.


What am I doing? I'm writing the following:

Over the last 20-30 years, whenever a "G" meeting of global nations took place, there have been organized anti-capitalist, pro-socialist protests, EXACTLY as the one today in Hamburg. It comes with the territory.

Any country agreeing to host a G Summit has to be nuts!!

If I was living there, I would have gone somewhere else for a vacation, 'til it's over.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Painted first coat of paint on the fence. Says it will last 14 years  Having a beer now...Wowie, Hamburg is on the news too.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> What am I doing? I'm writing the following:
> 
> Over the last 20-30 years, whenever a "G" meeting of global nations took place, there have been organized anti-capitalist, pro-socialist protests, EXACTLY as the one today in Hamburg. It comes with the territory.
> 
> Any country agreeing to host a G Summit has to be nuts!!
> 
> If I was living there, I would have gone somewhere else for a vacation, 'til it's over.


This is quite true. These G-X summits are always chaotic regardless of the names involved. I have no idea why a city would want to host such nonsense. It's about as dumb as hosting the Olympics it would seem.



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Painted first coat of paint on the fence. Says it will last 14 years  Having a beer now...Wowie, Hamburg is on the news too.


Having a beer with Becky Thatcher and your friend Huck?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> This is quite true. These G-X summits are always chaotic regardless of the names involved. I have no idea why a city would want to host such nonsense. It's about as dumb as hosting the Olympics it would seem.
> 
> Pittsburgh had it some years ago. It was a good time to visit Philadelphia!! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Pittsburgh had it some years ago. It was a good time to visit Philadelphia!! :lol:


Wait, there's a good time to visit Philadelphia? Since when?! 

Just kidding! I'm obligated to say that as a NY football Giants fan and as a graduate of a school in Pittsburgh!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Wait, there's a good time to visit Philadelphia? Since when?!
> 
> Just kidding! I'm obligated to say that as a NY football Giants fan and as a graduate of a school in Pittsburgh!


The best fruit is a Carnegie melon.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> The best fruit is a Carnegie melon.


That's not my favorite melon (or Mellon) though! I actually have two favorite melons! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> That's not my favorite melon (or Mellon) though! I actually have two favorite melons! :devil:


I shoulda known. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> I could compose a symphony for police sirene and helicopter right now - and hopefully have it performed at the Elbphilharmonie tomorrow. Overnight even more barricades sprung up, and the police, instead of ordinary uniforms, donned bullet-proof vests and guns. I have been politely dissuaded by one of them from climbing over the fence into my favorite park. The city center is almost dead.
> 
> I really feel like crying with anger and humiliation. This is what living in a US-occupied nation is like, after all.


Good luck with the nerves, but on the other hand, it's your birthday, have a great one. :cheers:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Good luck with the nerves, but on the other hand, it's your birthday, have a great one. :cheers:


Thanks! I am working today and leaving for Sylt, for the North Sea beaches tomorrow morning. By the time I am back, everything will be over.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"It's official, live on Mars is impossible."

*









Related:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ts-discover-chemicals-Mars-DESTROY-cells.html

http://gizmodo.com/mars-might-not-be-the-potato-utopia-we-hoped-1796713752


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thanks! I am working today and leaving for Sylt, for the North Sea beaches tomorrow morning. By the time I am back, *every thing will be over*.


Geez, I hope not.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

G20 in front of the Elbphilharmonie.









What they did actually play for Trump & Co. was Beethoven's 9th. Trump was late, by the way. But unlike the performance of the same piece at the opening concert of the Elphi back in January, the general mood is not one of joy, but rather of tension and stress. In an article released a couple hours ago, the musicians of the Hamburger Symphoniker describe how they had to through airport-style security for the last days in order to even get to their rehearsals - a further humiliation.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Men Only'

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...visional-female-memberships-article-1.3305945


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> G20 in front of the Elbphilharmonie.
> 
> View attachment 95825
> 
> 
> What they did actually play for Trump & Co. was Beethoven's 9th. Trump was late, by the way. But unlike the performance of the same piece at the opening concert of the Elphi back in January, the general mood is not one of joy, but rather of tension and stress. In an article released a couple hours ago, the musicians of the Hamburger Symphoniker describe how they had to through airport-style security for the last days in order to even get to their rehearsals - a further humiliation.


Mr Justin Trudeau is such a breath of fresh air.
( no political statement)


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Mr Justin Trudeau is such a breath of fresh air.
> ( no political statement)


Many don't think so.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/07/08/trudeau-defends-multimillion-payout-to-ex-gitmo-inmate.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Bromance lives.

http://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/the-trump-putin-bromance-is-back-on


----------



## Vaneyes

Vote once, twice, three times?

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/iowa-woman-charged-voting-trump-pleads-guilty-48509078


----------



## Vaneyes

July 10, shop 'til you drop.

http://www.itworld.com/article/3203969/internet/amazon-prime-day-everything-you-need-to-know.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Condom tester.

http://www.fampeople.com/articles-condom-tester


----------



## Vaneyes

"Men only" island.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/trave...ritage-site/story-O80VKzcoBgTqc6PDId2jHK.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

Gettin my hur did.


----------



## Klassik

SarahNorthman said:


> Gettin my hur did.


I use the Flowbee when giving myself haircuts! 




Ok, not really. I'm not sure if TC trusts me with a vacuum cleaner hose!


----------



## Klassik

SarahNorthman said:


> Gettin my hur did.


So, how is the hair looking after the work? Presumably better than my Flowbee haircut? :lol:

BTW, don't let Haydn cut your hair!


----------



## Klassik

Good news for those of you looking for a job. Oscar Mayer is hiring a driver for the Wienermobile. In other words, you'll be Klassik's chauffeur. 

http://www.chron.com/jobs/article/Oscar-Mayer-Wienermobile-Hiring-Drivers-11277137.php


----------



## Vaneyes

Sixth mass extinction. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...sixth-mass-extinction-humans-spur-biological/


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> So, how is the hair looking after the work? Presumably better than my *Flowbee *haircut? :lol:
> 
> BTW, don't let Haydn cut your hair!


I searched for it. I think I was Binged the wrong item.


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> I searched for it. I think I was Binged the wrong item.


Ahh, the amazing things one can do with a vacuum cleaner! :lol: Not that I need to use one, of course. :devil:


----------



## Pugg

Being seriously surprised by the amount of "funny" things on the forum.


----------



## Vaneyes

History Channel shamed. Fake news.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/12/asia/amelia-earhart-photo-japan/index.html


New Mercedes-Benz Stadium, Atlanta. $5 beer!

http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/mercedes-benz-stadium/



Coffee anyone?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...e4b005b0fdc953de?kw&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


A home as an option.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/12/entertainment/david-letterman-donald-trump/index.html


Takata airbag recall.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/07/12/news/companies/takata-recall-expands/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

'Spooky action at a distance'

https://www.idropnews.com/news/fast-tech/chinese-scientists-teleport-first-object-earth-space/44691/

Lazy countries.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4688148/Do-live-world-s-laziest-country.html


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The Elbphilharmonie offer a free concert to the police of Hamburg, as a sign of gratitude.

http://www.dw.com/en/hamburgs-elbphilharmonie-invites-g20-police-to-free-concert/a-39642824

I can imagine though, that many of the police who protected the concert hall from crowds of anarchists while Trump & Co. were enjoying Beethoven inside, have had enough of the Elphi by now.


----------



## distantprommer

We have been victim of identity theft. Some heartless idiot wiped our (US) bank accounts completely out. Especially galling as we were to travel to London for the beginning of the Proms season right now. We stopped by Newnan on our way out and found ourselves "destitute". I have been on the phone with the bank for hours on end over the last number of days.
All the money taken illegally from our accounts will provisionally be reimbursed pending investigation. New accounts and cards have been issued. 

And so, we have missed being at the first night of the Proms.

Fortunately, the season lasts for 59 days, so there is hope for us to make it to London in August. I will not miss attending a Prom this year. Got to keep my record intact, come what may. This is the 61 season for me (and the 25th for my wife).

Thanks to BBC for broadcasting all concerts on the internet in great audio quality.


----------



## Judith

Just had my phone in to get storage sorted as it was eating it. Sorted software and took it to factory re-set. Now in a coffee shop in Leeds setting it up again. As you have gathered, just re-set this site up as it was priority!


----------



## Vaneyes

Phthalates in mac and cheese. I suspected as much. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/15/health/macaroni-and-cheese-phthalates-analysis-study/index.html


----------



## ST4

Playing some finger-style folk and jazz. Haven't felt compelled to pick up my guitar in several weeks, feels good again!


----------



## Vaneyes

Caitlyn Jenner update.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...lling-senate-run-considered-article-1.3330479


----------



## Vaneyes

Where's F. Lee Bailey now?

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/a10284185/f-lee-bailey-oj-lawyer-interview/


----------



## Vaneyes

'I'm so done with all this violence'

http://www.startribune.com/what-we-know-about-justine-damond/434973643/#1


----------



## Vaneyes

'Get the most out of *The Smoking Gun Pro Hand-held Infuser'*


----------



## Vaneyes

"Kermit" puppeteer fired.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...rmit-steve-whitmire-1499976069-htmlstory.html


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> "Kermit" puppeteer fired.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...rmit-steve-whitmire-1499976069-htmlstory.html


Frogmarched out of the building?


----------



## Vaneyes

Mystery solved!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...veals-swiss-couple-went-missing-75-years-ago/


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I am inexcusably using TC as displacement activity when I should be reading yet more of a doctoral thesis draft written by someone who is not my student and not even studying at the University at which I no longer work.


----------



## gHeadphone

distantprommer said:


> We have been victim of identity theft. Some heartless idiot wiped our (US) bank accounts completely out. Especially galling as we were to travel to London for the beginning of the Proms season right now. We stopped by Newnan on our way out and found ourselves "destitute". I have been on the phone with the bank for hours on end over the last number of days.
> All the money taken illegally from our accounts will provisionally be reimbursed pending investigation. New accounts and cards have been issued.
> 
> And so, we have missed being at the first night of the Proms.
> 
> Fortunately, the season lasts for 59 days, so there is hope for us to make it to London in August. I will not miss attending a Prom this year. Got to keep my record intact, come what may. This is the 61 season for me (and the 25th for my wife).
> 
> Thanks to BBC for broadcasting all concerts on the internet in great audio quality.


Thats terrible, i hope you get sorted out!


----------



## Vaneyes

*BOOK REPORT*

*Students at a local school were assigned to read 2 books, 'Titanic' and 'My Life' by Bill Clinton.

**One student turned in the following book report, with the proposition that they were nearly identical stories!

His cool teacher gave him an **A+** for this report.
**
Titanic: Cost - $29.99
Clinton : Cost - $29.99

Titanic: Over 3 hours to read
Clinton : Over 3 hours to read

Titanic: The story of Jack and Rose, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.
Clinton : The story of Bill and Monica, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.

Titanic: Jack is a starving artist.
Clinton : Bill is a ******** artist.

Titanic: In one scene, Jack enjoys a good cigar.
Clinton : Ditto for Bill.*

*Titanic: During the ordeal, Rose's dress gets ruined.
Clinton : Ditto for Monica.

Titanic: Jack teaches Rose to spit.
Clinton : Let's not go there.

Titanic: Rose gets to keep her jewellery.
Clinton : Monica is forced to return her gifts.

Titanic: Rose remembers Jack for the rest of her life.
Clinton : Clinton doesn't remember anything.

Titanic: Rose goes down on a vessel full of seamen.
Clinton : Monica...ooh, let's not go there, either.

Titanic: Jack surrenders to an icy death.
Clinton : Bill goes home to Hillary - basically the same thing.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Using the "report spam and unsubscribe" button. I should do this more often.


----------



## JeffD

Right now I am waiting for a phone call or an email or even a letter, from a very important person, regarding an orchestra concert coming up in a few months for which I am supposed to have a bunch of music prepared and haven't received the music yet. 

I have two home phones a cell phone my computer and the mail box. All waiting....

Tic toc tic toc.


----------



## Bettina

JeffD said:


> Right now I am waiting for a phone call or an email or even a letter, from a very important person, regarding an orchestra concert coming up in a few months for which I am supposed to have a bunch of music prepared and haven't received the music yet.
> 
> I have two home phones a cell phone my computer and the mail box. All waiting....
> 
> Tic toc tic toc.


Would it be acceptable for you to contact the person with a polite reminder? Or do you think the person might be offended by that? I hope that everything works out OK. I've been in a similar situation many times with my accompaniment jobs. I often don't get the music until the last minute, despite sending many tactful-but-increasingly-desperate emails to the people in charge. Oh well, at least it's made me a better sight-reader!


----------



## Klassik

JeffD said:


> Right now I am waiting for a phone call or an email or even a letter, from a very important person, regarding an orchestra concert coming up in a few months for which I am supposed to have a bunch of music prepared and haven't received the music yet.
> 
> I have two home phones a cell phone my computer and the mail box. All waiting....
> 
> Tic toc tic toc.


Maybe they want to send a fax! :lol: Believe it or not, some people/businesses still want to use those damn things. I know we do a lot of faxing here.  Remember those Valentine's Day hearts that said "Fax me!" on them? Yeah, those went out of fashion pretty quickly!


----------



## JeffD

Its that tactful but increasingly desperate thing. As time goes on tact goes down and desperation goes up. I don't trust myself not to sound desperate if I call.

I am not the swiftest when learning music for performance, and can use all the time they can give me. There is only one orchestra rehearsal, the morning of. Ahhhhhh. We have to individually know it cold before then. (Or be prepared for some air mandolin. There are many second mandolins in this orchestra.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reading reports from a friend who attended the dress rehearsal of Parsifal in Bayreuth yesterday. According to her, it should be fantastic!


----------



## Vaneyes

Make this kid an honorary senior. 

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2017/07/syracuse_teen_lost_car_rock_concert_toronto.html


----------



## Vaneyes

'Kaboom Town'

https://www.propublica.org/article/military-pollution-toxic-burns-colfax-louisiana


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Watching Dodger baseball and occasionally checking in with Talk Classical. :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

UK diesel and petrol cars to be banned by 2040.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-40731164

Transgenders banned from military.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/26/politics/trump-military-transgender/index.html

The New Orange banned from many households.

https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Donald-Trump-have-orange-skin-1


----------



## Tallisman

Right now I'm copying Titian's St Sebastian in pencil while listening to Beethoven's 7th


----------



## Vaneyes

Learning more about banning (YT).


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff Bezos #1.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...4b02a4ebb7377a8?cgl&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## Pugg

Just laughing out loud.


----------



## JeffD

Thursday, lets see. Reading a pretentious book while smoking a great cigar, that's what I am doing now. Its on Fridays that I read "Garfield Strikes Back' while drinking a light beer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ferrari trashed one hour after buying. Just wasn't meant to be, bozo. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4737452/Driver-wrecks-new-260-000-Ferrari-just-ONE-HOUR.html


----------



## Vaneyes

ANGER MANAGEMENT:

Angry Wife

https://www.thestrad.com/woman-accu...ens-of-violins-arrested-in-japan/6963.article

Angry Communications Director

http://www.newyorker.com/news/ryan-...house-leakers-reince-priebus-and-steve-bannon


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading Albert Einstein's last writing (April 18, 1955).

"In essence, the conflict that exists today is no more than an old-style struggle for power, once again presented to mankind in semireligious trappings. The difference is that, this time, the development of atomic power has imbued the struggle with a ghostly character; for both parties know and admit that, should the quarrel deteriorate into actual war, mankind is doomed. Despite this knowledge, statesmen in responsible positions on both sides continue to employ the well-known technique of seeking to intimidate and demoralize the opponent by marshaling superior military strength. They do so even though such a policy entails the risk of war and doom. Not one statesman in a position of responsibility has dared to pursue the only course that holds out any promise of peace, the course of supranational security, since for a statesman to follow such a course would be tantamount to political suicide. Political passions, once they have been fanned into flame, exact their victims … Citater fra…"

Fast-forward to April 27, 2017.

'Belarus in favor of supranational security strategies'

http://law.by/news/news/2017/april/23989/

Related:

https://www.revolvy.com/topic/Supranational union

http://einstein-projekt.blogspot.ca/2008/02/citater.html

My footnote: Einstein's statesmanlike definition of Supranational Security is very different from mine, and what's needed today. I think more of a ruthless kick-*** unit traveling around the globe as needed. Fully endorsed by "the powers", with license to kill.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dali moustache intact.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/salvador-dali-moustache-1.4215639


----------



## Vaneyes

Wildlife Refuge threatened.

https://www.propublica.org/article/...pstart-trumps-wall-in-a-texas-wildlife-refuge


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Resting my ears before the 9th. Having a little Beethoven-marathon. All symphonies in a (rainy) day and still time for coffee-visits


----------



## Blancrocher

Not reading about US politics.


----------



## Flamme

Doing some forearm working out and preparing to go to the lake on swimming, on me bike :devil:


----------



## JeffD

I just finished my Skype classical mandolin lesson. More etudes, more Wohlfahrt, Fiorillo, and Mazas, more Vivaldi. I go into class feeling all strong and confident, and I slink out all beat up and bloody. My left hand pinky flexor tendon is aching. 

And I pay money for this! Over and over again.


----------



## JeffD

After my class I typically go out to the diner, get some coffee and stuff, and organized all my notes and practice material so its all set for practicing.


----------



## Pugg

Just waved at my dear other half, off to New York for just four day, ridiculous I know but duty is calling.


----------



## Vaneyes

Horror at Niagara Falls (video).

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/black-water-bubbles-niagara-falls-48944715


----------



## Vaneyes

"The Mooch got thrown out, lost his wife and his job. Man, he was within a pickup truck of being the perfect country song." - The Hoarse Whisperer, Aug. 1, 2017


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Captainnumber36

I just finished _This Side of Paradise_. It was difficult to read about a boy of class being so corrupt in his thinking, but I liked that about it. It revealed a vulnerability about upper class in the 1920s.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just finished _This Side of Paradise_. It was difficult to read about a boy of class being so corrupt in his thinking, but I liked that about it. It revealed a vulnerability about upper class in the 1920s.


Wrong thread, but it kind of applies! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Brewed some Minth tea, with lemon, should be refreshing in this tropical heat...


----------



## Sonata

The annual digital music collection organization. Ripping CDs that I haven't gotten around to, adding artwork to albums needing it, deleting my current ipod music and putting fresh music on. a boring task but very satisfying once it's done


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Trying to come back to reality - the usual prosaic reality that does not consist of holy relics, pure fools and heavenly intoxicating sounds.


----------



## Judith

Just been celebrating my birthday today, eating in a lovely Chinese Restaurant near where I live!


----------



## Vaneyes

Walmart marketing, not feeling the love.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/09/news/companies/walmart-guns-back-to-school/index.html


----------



## hpowders

I'm drawing up the sign for the big Talk Classical General Membership Meeting on Guam, August 15th. Free fireworks!! 

Hope to see everybody there!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Partaking of a nightcap consisting of a fair-sized slug of Amaretto topped up with milk - I don't usually drink at home but the liqueur was a birthday present so I feel obliged to dip in now and again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dreaming of stupid thread Ideas that would irritate an executive kinda guy


----------



## Jos

Amaretto with milk.....? White Russian gone horribly wrong.
No wonder you don't drink at home, EG


----------



## Crystal

Playing the piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jos said:


> Amaretto with milk.....? White Russian gone horribly wrong.
> No wonder you don't drink at home, EG


'White Russian, gone horribly wrong'? I was thinking more in terms of a Poor Man's Brandy Alexander, old boy... :lol:

It actually tasted good and adding milk also gave it a nice colour - because I had nothing else for it to go with it was either that or having it straight (which is probably too sickly) or with coconut milk (which would probably go through me like a Ferrari) but in any event once that bottle's finished I won't be having any more.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Dreaming of stupid thread Ideas that would irritate an executive kinda guy


Fire & fury????


----------



## Guest

Ripping some CDs for new i-Tunes playlists.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Listening to Rachmaninoff playing Rachmaninoff whilst observing and logging garden birds for a national survey. Oh, and aching a bit after my first ever gym session last night!


----------



## ST4

The bullies will try but they will never win because they lack any humanity


----------



## hpowders

I am currently waving back at Flamme's avatar.


----------



## Flamme

:waves back: :lol:Thinking about chaos and order while watching...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Nodding off in front of the computer


----------



## Blancrocher

Turns out you can eliminate old searches. You just click down through the saved words/phrases in your search bar and press shift+delete to get rid of whatever is highlighted. Had some misspelled searches and old addresses in Google Maps that had been irritating me for years.


----------



## hpowders

I am currently listening to Schumann's Kreisleriana, an undertaking I seem to do Wieck-ly, if not daily.


----------



## hpowders

I'm debating whether to get the new Maria Callas Box Set.


----------



## hpowders

I'm currently wrapping up all my DACA CDs to send them back to London, UK. They were only eligible to stay here five years and must now be returned to their native country.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm getting the kangaroos out of the kitchen before the wife gets home


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm getting the kangaroos out of the kitchen before the wife gets home


That reminds me. I'm all out of Hot Pockets. Have to go marketing.


----------



## hpowders

Right now at this very moment, I am filling out an application for Dental Monitoring School to advance myself up the ladder of success.



After I complete the course, I will be able to tell you whether you have a cavity or not; although I will in no way be able to fix it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Right now at this very moment, I am filling out an application for Dental Monitoring School to advance myself up the ladder of success.
> 
> After I complete the course, I will be able to tell you whether you have a cavity or not; although I will in no way be able to fix it.


I hear Liquid Nails is good if a bit poisonous


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Trying not to listen anxiously to the builders who are ripping up my kitchen floor having discovered active woodworm.


----------



## Kivimees

I'm trying to remember how to navigate around TC.


----------



## Ingélou

Kivimees said:


> I'm trying to remember how to navigate around TC.


Hey, *welcome back,* Kivimees - you're a *brick*! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

I'm outside tuning my wind chimes. One sounds a bit flat.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Conning the TV listings for something "personal" and "relevant".


----------



## ldiat

this is what i am doing lately. doing research on working/owning a food truck. a person my daughter walks dogs for, wants out of his job now. he has worked up a business plan to buy and operate a food truck. he has no experience in the food industry. i do. so i will talk to the man and see what happens. i have viewed several videos on the subject and read articles also. for me the food part is not a problem, its the hours and getting back to work again.. retired early 3 years ago. but boy does my wife and daughter know me.....telling me about this i get all "giddy" but we will see. man wil put his house up for the initial cost. wow!


----------



## Judith

Just had an electrician to change some sockets. Had to empty cabinet abd move some furniture. Putting everything back before gas people come in two hours for a boiler service!! Busy Day!!


----------



## hpowders

Right now, I am driving home from the Florida Home for the Aged after witnessing their performance of Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet and I'm feeling kinda nauseous.

Have you ever seen a dotard in a leotard?


----------



## Chocolate Rain

I'm currently trying to think of a 10th post and this is the best I got.


----------



## TxllxT

Chocolate Rain said:


> I'm currently trying to think of a 10th post and this is the best I got.


Welcome and keep raining!


----------



## Taggart

Chocolate Rain said:


> I'm currently trying to think of a 10th post and this is the best I got.


Shame that posts in this area don't count. To quote the ToS



> at least 10 posts* in any of the Classical music discussion threads.* Posts with*in the Community Forum do not count* towards this requirement.


----------



## Merl

Currently drinking a gin and tonic before bed.


----------



## Bulldog

I'm putting together a side-table in our dining room.


----------



## Blancrocher

Glancing in a tentative, sidelong manner at the stack of bills on the counter.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just scrolling


----------



## ldiat

betting horses, 'capping Hawthorne


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Cooking up a homemade pizza and the latest Elbphilharmonie concert report, both simultaneously.


----------



## hpowders

Viewing the TC Activity Stream.

So relaxing....so blue.....


----------



## Dr Johnson

Reading this and thinking what could possibly go wrong?

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/10/25/amazon_key/


----------



## Gradeaundera

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just scrolling


I was doing this very thing before, what a hilarious coincidence :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Can't sleep, so I am drinking a cup of tea and listening to the storm howl outside. It sounds really wild.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Can't sleep, so I am drinking a cup of tea and listening to the storm howl outside. It sounds really wild.


Me too, that horrible wintertime seclude also not for me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Me too, that horrible wintertime seclude also not for me.


I like it actually. I am not even listening to anything right now, except for the music of the storm. It sounds a little like the wind in Strauss' Alpine Symphony  I am just happy I do not have to leave the house anytime soon. And hope that by the time I do, the public transportation will not be a too big mess. Somehow in Hamburg it tends to be affected by every little spell of bad weather.


----------



## Balthazar

Propagating coleus.


----------



## Blancrocher

Watching duel scenes from Sergio Leone movies on Youtube.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Listening to multiple recordings of Schumann's "Gesange der Fruhe", Op. 133, whilst reading the score. It's a surprisingly dissonant piece.


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Listening to multiple recordings of Schumann's "Gesange der Fruhe", Op. 133, whilst reading the score. It's a surprisingly dissonant piece.


Insomnia? .


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> Insomnia? .


Yes, I'm off sick from work and falling asleep during the day, then not sleepy at night. But the cricket (in Australia) has been on the radio to keep me occupied through the night, as well as music.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yes, I'm off sick from work and falling asleep during the day, then not sleepy at night. But the cricket (in Australia) has been on the radio to keep me occupied through the night, as well as music.


I'll be setting my alarm for 0315 tomorrow morning.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tulse said:


> I'll be setting my alarm for 0315 tomorrow morning.


Who are you, er, _Rooting_ for, Tulse?


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Who are you, er, _Rooting_ for, Tulse?


So long as I Woakes up alright, it'll be England. :tiphat:

England are 13/5 against winning. That seems very stingy to me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Having purchased a number of cheap but thoughtful xmas gifts for friends and family members yesterday, I'm now mulling over some expensive stereo upgrades for myself.


----------



## Klassik

Blancrocher said:


> Having purchased a number of cheap but thoughtful xmas gifts for friends and family members yesterday, I'm now mulling over some expensive stereo upgrades for myself.


I brought myself a cheap gift this weekend. I went to one of the local CD shops and they had a 12 CD boxset of complete Mozart string duos, trios, quartets, and quintets from Brilliant Classics in the "featured" section of the classical racks. How much did they want for this 12 CD box set that was new and sealed? $9.99. $9.99!  $9.99 for all of Mozart's quartets alone would have been a steal, but all of this was a tremendous bargain. Of course I brought it. Perhaps I should listen to them first and find out if the performance quality is to my liking before I continue my happy dance, but I suspect that it should be fine at the very least.

As for expensive stereo upgrades, I'd rather spend my money on CDs. Spending money on equipment is one way to throw a lot of money at a problem that doesn't exist, but sometimes upgrades can be meaningful. It depends. Do your research first unless you're willing to donate a lot of money to your audio equipment dealer! :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to something while writing something else into sibelius. Have set up my study-room with new desk, keyboard and rearranged old furniture with some new. Very nice and tidy


----------



## Guest

I've just been cleaning my laptop screen.

Now it stinks of vinegar...


----------



## Flamme

Playing with my pencil, a bit nervous, typed a message to a friend and wanting him to message me back, not to call because he can talk for hours...Hes a good guy but...


----------



## Pugg

Browsing through the threads


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Browsing through the threads


did you view my whipping post thread???


----------



## LezLee

Waiting for someone to fit a keysafe on an outside wall. I live on my own and worry about falling downstairs or having some sort of accident so I now have an alarm button which I wear on my wrist, and can summon help via my phone. To save anyone having a key, I’ve bought the keysafe and given the code number to Social Services. I’m happy to know help will always be on hand day or night. My sister, who lives 200 miles away is also relieved that she can stop worrying about me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Watching railroad videos, particularly those of ICE (InterCity Express) - the German high-speed trains, like this one:






The ICEs are one more aspect of German life that I find utterly fascinating: fast, up to 300 km/h, comfortable and just cool-looking. And apart from all the chatter, the sound of the engines is really relaxing somehow. The Autobahn is quite overrated, compared to these beauties. Hubby and I went on our wedding trip to Bavaria on one - across the entire country in six hours. I am very much looking forward to next summer when I am going to take another cross-country trip and go play in the Alps.

PS. My daily commute takes me past the ICE-Werk Eidelstedt where these trains undergo their regular servising/repairs. Watching all the various models parked there as if on parade is quite an enjoyable sight.

PPS. There are tickets that allow one to ride these high-speed trains every day within a month. I am reading a travel report from a guy who did 55.000 (yeah, fifty-five thousand) kilometer ICE on his vacation. I think, some day I might be up to this as well - high-speed cruising across the best country of the world


----------



## Pugg

^^^

How about from Amsterdam to Vladivostok

138 hours (11.585,1 km) via а/д Амур/Р-297


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> ^^^
> 
> How about from Amsterdam to Vladivostok
> 
> 138 hours (11.585,1 km) via а/д Амур/Р-297


I said "high-speed" and "best country in the world" 

And seriiously, I am just not that interested in that part of the world. Plus, there are so many places to see and things to do in Germany that I have not done yet.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> I said "high-speed" and "best country in the world"
> 
> And seriiously, I am just not that interested in that part of the world. Plus, there are so many places to see and things to do in Germany that I have not done yet.


I know the feeling, my county is much smaller but some places.............. I've never been.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> I know the feeling, my county is much smaller but some places.............. I've never been.


On the other side, I know people who were born and raised in Germany and who have never been to Bavaria, never flown, never travelled on an ICE and whose life is pretty much contained between job, home and the next night club. That is something I will never ever understand.


----------



## Flamme

Just finished helping mum to decorate the Room...:angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I know the feeling, my county is much smaller but some places.............. I've never been.


Likewise: there's a lot of the UK I've never been to.

But surely, with The Netherlands being so flat, you could climb up a step ladder with a powerful telescope and see pretty much everything.

:devil:


----------



## laurie

Sitting by an unusually sunny window (the rain has finally (!) let up for today) finishing the last bit of hand stitching on the pile of doll clothes that I've made for my granddaughter, listening to Christmas music ... & feeling blessed. It's a very good day .


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> Likewise: there's a lot of the UK I've never been to.
> 
> But surely, with The Netherlands being so flat, you could climb up a step ladder with a powerful telescope and see pretty much everything.
> 
> :devil:


I do think you need a helicopter for that.


----------



## Pugg

Tulse said:


> I've just been cleaning my laptop screen.
> 
> .


Every day, after scrolling trough section 51 :devil:


----------



## Kivimees

Just finished wrapping presents.

I am the world's least talented present wrapper, so I select presents that treat me gently. Not surprisingly, I do a lot of shopping at the book store.


----------



## Flamme

Working out a bit...Feeling very energetic today...Its cool when you can do it in the coziness of your own home...


----------



## Potiphera

I am glad that the Internet hasn't entirely done away with books, I would hate to loose my local bookstore, there is nothing like curled up on a comfy sofa and reading a good book, and getting away from the internet! I'm waiting for my book to arrive in the post.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I drank this little IPA, yippy yey!


----------



## Pugg

> Just finished wrapping presents.


No 1 priority today.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I was shredding chrismas paper today and landfill


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Starting to cook the Christmas goose. I've never done it before, and that friggin' bird is really huge. You can wish me good luck :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> Starting to cook the Christmas goose. I've never done it before, and that friggin' bird is really huge. You can wish me good luck :lol:


Good luck!
:tiphat: I take my hat off to you - I'd never dare to. 
Hope it's delicious, and that the Christmas feast is a huge success for you.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> Good luck!
> :tiphat: I take my hat off to you - I'd never dare to.
> Hope it's delicious, and that the Christmas feast is a huge success for you.


Thank you! I wish you all the best for Christmas!


----------



## laurie

Watching a light snow fall outside the window (we rarely get any snow for Christmas; it's exciting!)
while I bake the birthday cake for my first-born daughter. (Her middle name is Noelle )
Having a Christmas Eve "baby" (she's 30!! :lol has always meant an extra-busy, & extra-happy, Christmas for me!


----------



## Blancrocher

Compressing files on my computer to free up space. I'm enjoying the feeling of accomplishment that comes with it.


----------



## Flamme

Thinking, over thinking...Waiting in uncertainty...


----------



## cwarchc

Chatting with my eldest's girlfriend (on messenger) in Melbourne
Wishing them a happy Christmas, though they celebrated yesterday, as she is Estonian.
Festive wishes to everybody


----------



## hpowders

Eating some delicious lasagna my wonderful wife left me while she is back with her family, 1563 miles away, celebrating Christmas.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Sulking over the fact that happiness is so hard to find. Nietzsche perched on the bedside table next to me, offering no solace. Nothing makes a lot of sense, the world is too confusing and insipid and I can't seem to find answer to all the things I ask myself.


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> Sulking over the fact that happiness is so hard to find. Nietzsche perched on the bedside table next to me, offering no solace. Nothing makes a lot of sense, *the world is too confusing and insipid* and I can't seem to find answer to all the things I ask myself.


Even Bizet?!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Klassik said:


> Even Bizet?!


Thanks for a chuckle. He is my one exception. If only his fellow males didn't overcomplicate my situation shamelessly.


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> Thanks for a chuckle. He is my one exception. If only his fellow males didn't overcomplicate my situation shamelessly.


Bizet's fellow males are all dead. If dead people are over-complicating your life...well...I'm not sure what to tell you! :lol:

I'll admit that I don't know gorgeous Georges as well as you do, but he seemed like the guy who would overcomplicate life...especially for the ladies! Then again, a male is never really that complicated once you know the handful of things they really want/need. I can tell you one of them right off the bat, , the rest is an adventure to figure out! Of course, then you have the ones who don't want to be figured out. Supposedly Bizet was one of those until he wasn't. Oh Georges...


----------



## Blancrocher

Enjoying a wonderful--though too short!--holiday with family and friends. My best wishes to everyone on TC as well!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Indeed. My best wishes to all of you as well.

Make sure to eat and drink too much.


----------



## Barbebleu

Just about to head off to my sister in law's for Christmas dinner and a few drinks with family and friends. And then tomorrow my sons and their partners and my delightful grand-daughter will be at mine for dinner. Yay!


----------



## Art Rock

Resting.... my wife and I cooked for the four of us (my brother and my sister-in-law had come over for Christmas). Just finished doing the dishes (we used our late parents Royal Albert Lady Carlyle plates and crystal glasses - no dishwasher today). Tomorrow it's their turn (we live only 45 min driving apart).


----------



## Ingélou

We went to church this morning - lovely singing, beautiful decorations - and en route we listened to some early music played by Les Witches. Then home for a very easy lunch of French cheeses and crackers, coffee with dark chocolate afterwards. After lunch we did a cryptic crossword that we'd downloaded from the Guardian website. It was based on 'scorers' - a mixture of footballers and composers - and we couldn't have done it before we joined Talk Classical. Luckily Tag knew the footballers, though how I don't know, as he's never followed the sport. 

This afternoon, I've been enjoying myself on the internet, and also playing my fiddle - some Scottish baroque that I'm working on, and also some folk tunes with Taggart on his concertina.

I'm now looking forward to our Christmas meal, which my husband is cooking - chicken breasts with salad & coleslaw & hummus & olives, fruit for afters, and for supper tonight a bit of raspberry pavlova each. The idea is not to feel overloaded, which happens very easily these days. 

And then this evening - the second of the New Star Trek films. We (re)watched the first last night and will watch the third tomorrow. 

All the time I'm feeling sad and heavy with the loss of my mother, but I also appreciate what a lovely home and husband I have, and such a lot of interests that we share. 

Music is magic!


----------



## Kivimees

Recovering after having fed/entertained 15 people yesterday - plus playing Santa Claus/Father Christmas for the neighbours (happily without overly embarrassing myself or making any of the little kids cry).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Yawning. It's time for sleep.


----------



## Pugg

Just being happy that we had such a wonderful Christmas day, my dear nan's did most of the cooking ( 180 years in the kitchen) but it was delicious. I hope we have some more of this to come.


----------



## Merl

Just finished clearing up, emptying the dishwasher, emptying the clothes drier, putting the spare chair in the loft, washing all the glasses and generally returning the house to normal after a busy Xmas day with the in-laws. Now I'm hungry and there's still half a turkey breast in the fridge. I wonder what will happen next.................?


----------



## Judith

Sitting in the doctors surgery wirh a chest infection and feeling sorry for myself!!


----------



## Taggart

Judith said:


> Sitting in the doctors surgery wirh a chest infection and feeling sorry for myself!!


Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Judith

Taggart said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon.


Thank you Taggart


----------



## Klingsor

I'm recovering from a surgery to break up kidney stones yesterday.


----------



## Judith

Klingsor said:


> I'm recovering from a surgery to break up kidney stones yesterday.


Hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## Potiphera

My butcher delivered my order today, as I couldn't get out in the snow. no transport. 
He really is excellent!

:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat

the wife goes to visit the hematologist today. we will discover if she needs to b on a blood thinner any more. 9am appt.(way to early---{i need my beauty sleep])


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Said Klingsor: "I'm recovering from a surgery to break up kidney stones yesterday."



Judith said:


> Hope you make a speedy recovery


My best wishes too for your fast recovery, and hope you never go through another extremely painful experience with kidney stones again. It can be life altering. I'm sure your doctor has already urged you to drink a good amount of water every day as well as minimize intake of foods with too much oxalate. Some sources will contradict others as to what's okay to eat and what's not. Consensus and common sense approach work best. Stick with regular exercise too. I would recommend working up to a good, *brisk* walk 5 to 7 days a week. I do it every day for a half hour. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> the wife goes to visit the hematologist today. we will discover if she needs to b on a blood thinner any more. 9am appt.(way to early---{i need my beauty sleep])


Did all went well?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Did all went well?


Thank you Pugg. yes all went well. the Dr. had an extensive blood test preformed to view any reasons why the blood clot formed in the first place. all tests were clean! so a conclusion is a blood clot formed in the lung because the "C" word started to begin in the uterus. thank you for asking:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Embarking on a few weeks of abstemiousness to make up for a few days of indulgence.


----------



## KenOC

Back in the early 1950s, one book of the Isaac Asimov's _Foundation Trilogy _opened with the main character's daughter reciting her school assignment into a voicewriter, which typed it all out neatly. Which is a way to mention that my son gave me a smartphone for Christmas, my first. Imagine my surprise when I decided to message him my thanks. The keyboard pops up - just click on that little microphone and talk. The transcription is nearly perfect! Just speak the punctuation aloud - period, comma, semicolon -- it works cleanly.

The wonder of youth, the reality of the old. I'm not sure which is better, but suspect that youth will win this game. Imagining it is three-quarters of the joy, since we're capable of so much more joy when young.


----------



## Blancrocher

I've started making a spreadsheet containing everything in my music collection. In other words, I'm procrastinating.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> I've started making a spreadsheet containing everything in my music collection.


Man, you like to live life on the edge.


----------



## Blancrocher

dogen said:


> Man, you like to live life on the edge.


I deleted the column for the year that works were composed, but that may have been a mistake.


----------



## Pugg

I cleared the Christmas three and decoration from the living room, going to the attic for another year.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> I deleted the column for the year that works were composed, but that may have been a mistake.


I can let you have the phone number for a good counsellor; she offers sessions by phone.


----------



## Orpheus

Trying to keep a little bird calm and prevent her from screeching her head off while my baby daughter is taking her important morning nap in the other room, which I do NOT want to be disturbed, or there will be hell to pay for the remainder of the day. The birdy feels she should have been allowed to share the mince pie I ate a few minutes ago. I disagreed, not only because mince pie (with cream) is only good for humans, not birds, but because she is too fat already, not to mention spoiled, and has in any case had plenty of proper bird food already today. She begs to differ, on all these points, and is working herself up to tell me about this at maximum volume.


----------



## Sonata

I just chopped up my credit card. I've no impulse control with music downloading. I downloaded 4 Renee Fleming albums and the latest by Jonas Kauffmann, then deleted my credit card from Itunes and Amazon, then scissored that baby up  pardon me when I go into the cold sweats next week..


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I just chopped up my credit card. I've no impulse control with music downloading. I downloaded 4 Renee Fleming albums and the latest by Jonas Kauffmann, then deleted my credit card from Itunes and Amazon, then scissored that baby up  pardon me when I go into the cold sweats next week..


Brave, very brave......:angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am packing. Leaving for Belarus in the New Year night to visit my family after a year of absense - and I am going to fly for the first time in a few years. Really looking forward to the take-offs and landings and trying to keep the luggage compact.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am packing. Leaving for Belarus in the New Year night to visit my family after a year of absense - and I am going to fly for the first time in a few years. Really looking forward to the take-offs and landings and trying to keep the luggage compact.


I hope you have a great time with the family and that the pilot also likes the occasional adrenaline rush.


----------



## Becca

Watching the Berlin Philharmonic New Year's Eve concert with Simon Rattle and Joyce DiDonato. Currently a selection of Richard Strauss songs..


----------



## Klassik

I'm sure most of us have CDs/recordings with artwork on the cover that seems quite random. I opened up a new CD (SACD actually) tonight to celebrate New Year's Eve featuring chamber music by Antonín Reicha performed by the Czech Nonet Soloists. The cover feature's Bartolomé Esteban Murillo's _Two Women at a Window_:










The painting is much older than the music, but I couldn't help but to wonder why the Praga Digitals label thought this painting would be appropriate for this music. Perhaps they think that the women are admiring (or laughing at) Reicha's bassoon or horn?  Maybe the women are Beethoven admirers and they saw Reicha with his buddy Ludwig? If so, perhaps the woman in the background is actually covering her nose instead of covering her laugh! 

The artwork is wonderful and stirs the imagination (at least my imagination), but the music is even better. I certainly recommend all three works for anyone looking for seriously enjoyable, not-so-serious music.

This actually wasn't the first time this past week where the cover art (a photograph in this case) for a new classical CD I opened distracted me from wonderful music, but I can't mention the other one. It's probably not "family friendly" enough for TC.


----------



## Pugg

Being slightly amazed by the fact that almost no-one replete to Mr. Mangel's New Years wishes.
Bloody shame, he's your host fore crying out loud.


----------



## LezLee

Having spent 20 minutes chopping up a butternut squash for soup, I’m waiting for it to be ready to add some butter beans and give it a whizz.
Yum.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Being slightly amazed by the fact that almost no-one replete to Mr. Mangel's New Years wishes.
> Bloody shame, he's your host fore crying out loud.


Speaking only for myself, I feel it is "not for me to bandy civilities with my Sovereign."

But I did stand up while reading his post.


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year. Please donate.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Being slightly amazed by the fact that almost no-one replete to *Mr. Mangel's* New Years wishes.
> Bloody shame, he's your host fore crying out loud.


Now I think of it, perhaps Mr Magle might prefer not to be confused with a root vegetable.

:devil:


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Now I think of it, perhaps Mr Magle might prefer not to be confused with a root vegetable.
> 
> :devil:


Nor with a dysfunctional Australian family.:lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Trying to decide on some videos to delete in my Google Drive to free up space. Not making much headway currently.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Speaking only for myself, I feel it is "not for me to bandy civilities with my Sovereign."
> 
> But I did stand up while reading his post.


Who knew "bloody" is not on the naughty list. Bloody hell.


----------



## Taplow

I am still digesting last night's _Das Rheingold_. It wasn't an easy chew.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Reading about the meteorite or something that exploded in the sky about 2.5 hours ago. It shook my house.

Here is a map of the area where people witnessed it. All the way from Davenport, Iowa, to Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Traverse City, Michigan, to Bloomington, Illinois.

More detail:


> Local 4 meteorologist Paul Gross said the bright light and loud noise might have been caused by a bolide, which is a meteor that brakes [sic] up in the atmosphere.
> 
> Based upon all of the public reports, looks like it was a bolide...a meteor that broke up in our atmosphere. This differs from a fireball, which is a bright meteor that doesn't break up. Still trying to reach my sources...tough to get ahold of people at night. - Paul Gross (@PGLocal4) January 17, 2018
> 
> Just saw another video...dash cam footage that, if valid, clearly shows that it was a bolide (meteor that broke up). Can't confirm, but looks legit. - Paul Gross (@PGLocal4) January 17, 2018


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taplow said:


> I am still digesting last night's _Das Rheingold_. It wasn't an easy chew.


Rheingold is awesome! That the prologue. Then there are three operas, each at twice the length! Love it. The Ring! What a stupendous work!


----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


> Rheingold is awesome! That the prologue. Then there are three operas, each at twice the length! Love it. The Ring! What a stupendous work!


Oh, me too! It's not the work that was hard to digest ... I know it well and love all the ring cycle operas ... it was the staging. Still wrapping my head around some elements of it. Like the guys in cyberpunk hazmat suits with car headlights strapped all over them. What are characters who stepped straight out of Terry Gilliam's _Brazil_ doing in Niebelheim? And why are Fafner and Fasolt riding around on giant cubes made of crushed and distorted human bodies?

Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taplow said:


> Oh, me too! It's not the work that was hard to digest ... I know it well and love all the ring cycle operas ... it was the staging. Still wrapping my head around some elements of it. Like the guys in cyberpunk hazmat suits with car headlights strapped all over them. What are characters who stepped straight out of Terry Gilliam's _Brazil_ doing in Niebelheim? And why are Fafner and Fasolt riding around on giant cubes made of crushed and distorted human bodies?
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine.


Well, I don't think I could wrap my head around that production.


----------



## Blancrocher

Drawing on all my moral strength to withstand the temptation to exceed my generous music allowance.


----------



## Pugg

Still waiting for the glass repair man, getting boring.


----------



## Taplow

Contemplating my third week of intensive music buying for the year. Trying to make some way through my wishlist.


----------



## Blancrocher

Taplow said:


> Contemplating my third week of intensive music buying for the year. Trying to make some way through my wishlist.


Don't tempt me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I think I have about 10 CD/DVD sets coming in the mail right now. I keep the icons on my desktop in a row so i can remember what I have ordered. Seems when the row never goes away, just gets shorter and longer, probably highly correlated to how much I visit the threads on recent purchases and what are people listening to.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Drawing on all my moral strength to withstand the temptation to exceed my generous music allowance.


Dare you post what is tempting you, blanc?


----------



## Kivimees

Blancrocher said:


> Drawing on all my moral strength to withstand the temptation to exceed my generous music allowance.


Likewise - and now that Pugg has brought bookbulter to my attention, I don't know whether to be grateful or angry. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Kivimees said:


> Likewise - and now that Pugg has brought bookbulter to my attention, I don't know whether to be grateful or angry. :lol:


It's save money though, ( I tell myself that anyway )


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> It's save money though, ( I tell myself that anyway )


Right. Find a CD you like for a great price, buy it and save money at the same time. That's my kind of a savings plan!


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Dare you post what is tempting you, blanc?


Just a bunch of crap I copied into my Wish List from Current Listening. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Templeton

Drinking a rather nice glass of German Riesling, considering what recipe to use for the duck that I have bought for my sixteen year old daughter for Sunday lunch, while listening to Sir John Barbirolli and his extensive recordings with my local orchestra, The Hallé. Have just walked the dog, completed most of the household chores, waiting for the wife to get home from work, so all in all, in a very positive frame of mind.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Surfing the internet with the taste of cocoa and a slow rock song on the soundbar. Modern life...


----------



## Kivimees

Templeton said:


> Drinking a rather nice glass of German Riesling, considering what recipe to use for the duck that I have bought for my sixteen year old daughter for Sunday lunch, while listening to Sir John Barbirolli and his extensive recordings with my local orchestra, The Hallé. Have just walked the dog, completed most of the household chores, waiting for the wife to get home from work, so all in all, in a very positive frame of mind.


I remember an experience like that. Then the alarm clock rang... :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Abandoned the vile tasting cough mixture for some Royal Tokaji.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mrs Vox is out manning the bar at our local Playhouse theatre. I shall have to watch 'Spiral' on BBC 4 alone tonight. To Calvados, or not to Calvados? That is the question...


----------



## Barbebleu

Reading sundry threads on this forum.

My wife has decided on the epitaph for my tombstone. It's Shakespeare, Richard II, Act V, Sc. V, "I wasted time, and now doth time waste me!"


----------



## Templeton

TurnaboutVox said:


> To Calvados, or not to Calvados? That is the question...


Alcohol seems to be a theme here, so I would definitely Calvados. Happy drinking!


----------



## Kivimees

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mrs Vox is out manning the bar at our local Playhouse theatre. I shall have to watch 'Spiral' on BBC 4 alone tonight. To Calvados, or not to Calvados? That is the question...


Right now I am investigating what 'Spiral' on BBC 4 is.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kivimees said:


> Right now I am investigating what 'Spiral' on BBC 4 is.


French crime series. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Kivimees

Barbebleu said:


> French crime series. Excellent stuff.


Pity. If it were BBC there would be a chance it would be shown here one day (We have had many UK series), but French productions are rare.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kivimees said:


> Pity. If it were BBC there would be a chance it would be shown here one day (We have had many UK series), but French productions are rare.


It seems to have been a co-production between Canal + and BBC 4 since series 2 at least. So I guess it is possible it may become available to you at some point.

A warning, though, if it does - it is quite addictive!


----------



## Kivimees

TurnaboutVox said:


> It seems to have been a co-production between Canal + and BBC 4 since series 2 at least. So I guess it is possible it may become available to you at some point.
> 
> A warning, though, if it does - it is quite addictive!


Broadcasting here is dictated largely by how much it costs our television stations, i.e. the cheaper, the better. This is why we still see Mr Bean and The Sound of Music every New Year's Day.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> It seems to have been a co-production between Canal + and BBC 4 since series 2 at least. So I guess it is possible it may become available to you at some point.
> 
> A warning, though, if it does - it is quite addictive!


I enjoyed Spiral back when I had a TV Licence. Is this a repeat or a brand new series?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tulse said:


> I enjoyed Spiral back when I had a TV Licence. Is this a repeat or a brand new series?


It's a new series.



> Series 6 (2017)
> 
> Filming began in Paris during May 2016 and finished in December 2016. Broadcasting began in France on Canal+ on 18 September 2017, and in the UK on BBC Four on 30 December 2017.
> 
> ~ Wikipedia


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kivimees said:


> Broadcasting here is dictated largely by how much it costs our television stations, i.e. the cheaper, the better. This is why we still see Mr Bean and The Sound of Music every New Year's Day.


We see a Mrs. Elizabeth Windsor every Christmas, for some reason.


----------



## Kivimees

TurnaboutVox said:


> We see a Mrs. Elizabeth Windsor every Christmas, for some reason.


I'm quite certain Mrs Windsor is more expensive than a Mr Bean rerun.


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> I'm quite certain Mrs Windsor is more expensive than a Mr Bean rerun.


You can have her for free. No wait, I'll give you £5 if you take her.


----------



## Kivimees

Tulse said:


> You can have her for free. No wait, I'll give you £5 if you take her.


A fiver? You think I was born yesterday?


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> A fiver? You think I was born yesterday?


Okay, I'll throw in Prince Charles, William & Kate, the whole lot of them too. Do we have a deal?


----------



## Kivimees

Tulse said:


> Okay, I'll throw in Prince Charles, William & Kate, the whole lot of them too. Do we have a deal?


Throw in a pile of My Family, Keeping up Appearances, and 'Allo 'Allo! reruns and I'll think about it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kivimees said:


> A fiver? You think I was born yesterday?


Nah, iss definitely ve real Queen, ve Queen a'Lahndon, innit? Your fiver's safe wiv me, guv! Honest Phil Mountbatten's me name, I sell only genuine Royal souvenirs.


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> Throw in a pile of My Family, Keeping up Appearances, and 'Allo 'Allo! reruns and I'll think about it.


Not sure about 'Allo 'Allo and keep your hands off 'Dad's Army' but you can have the rest. There is this terrific sitcom called 'Terry and June'. It is my gift to you. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Leave Steptoe and Son for me and you can have Stanford and Son


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Leave Steptoe and Son for me and you can have Stanford and Son


Well, you can keep Steptoe and Son. The concept works best with Redd Foxx, the music of Quincy Jones, and Aunt Esther. _The Jeffersons_ is better of course, but _Sanford and Son_ certainly has it's moments. I do quite like _Are You Being Served?_, but not that ridiculous Australian rip-off version. Miss Shirley Brahms certainly would never be confused for Johannes Brahms. :lol: I wonder if Mrs. Slocombe ever found her...nevermind...


----------



## Judith

Getting ready to see Joshua Bell in four half hours. Going to shower, make-up etc. Well, have to look nice for him


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Getting ready to see Joshua Bell in four half hours. Going to shower, make-up etc. Well, have to look nice for him


Well, an hour and half to go and I'm having kittens!!!!!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> Well, an hour and half to go and I'm having kittens!!!!!!


Awww... I love kittens.

.........................


----------



## Dr Johnson

Judith said:


> Well, an hour and half to go and I'm having kittens!!!!!!


This is a concert you are going to? Or are you having dinner _à deux_?


----------



## Judith

Dr Johnson said:


> This is a concert you are going to? Or are you having dinner _à deux_?


In the bar at Bridgewater now having a glass of wine to calm my nerves lol!


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> In the bar at Bridgewater now having a glass of wine to calm my nerves lol!


Now in interval. Was absolutely superb. Sitting on front row right in front of him.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Now in interval. Was absolutely superb. Sitting on front row right in front of him.


Could you control yourself?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Packing again  Just one more shift of selling bread and pastries to survive - and in the evening I am leaving on an overnight train to Bavaria - to Garmisch-Partenkirchen of the Richard Strauss and the Alpensinfonie fame. The mountains are calling!


----------



## Art Rock

Waiting for the roof repair crew. Last Thursday's storm damage was far worse than I thought. About 100 roof tiles slid down and a lot of them broke.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Art Rock said:


> Waiting for the roof repair crew. Last Thursday's storm damage was far worse than I thought. About 100 roof tiles slid down and a lot of them broke.


Good luck!

The storm damaged a fence and side gate here. I thought I could mend it myself, but on examination I realised that the 500 cwt of ivy on top of the fence meant shifting the thing back into alignment was going to require some sort of industrial jack or pulley.

So the builder is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Could you control yourself?


No. Think I looked like a "lovesick puppy". Met him afterwards. He was so nice. Now in "seventh heaven"


----------



## starthrower

Singing "I Want You (She's So Heavy)" to my fiancee. We're tying the knot tomorrow.


----------



## Klassik

starthrower said:


> Singing "I Want You (She's So Heavy)" to my fiancee. We're tying the knot tomorrow.


Well, it beats singing _He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother_. :lol: Then again, Rachmaninoff might have preferred singing _She Ain't Heavy, she's My Cousin_ before his wedding! 

Congrats! Well, I think I should say congrats...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nothing at all


----------



## Pugg

Keeping an eye out for a bully again, be warned, I know you.


----------



## Jos

My son has been ill for the last week. He is now so bored that even the digital world is of no interest to him anymore.
I suggested something bold and ridiculous: read a book !
To my surprise he didn’t dismis the idea.
Gave him Roald Dahls “Uncle Oswald”. If that doesn’t get a 15 year old to read, I don’t know what will


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My son called last night to discuss having just finished Muriel Spark's "The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie". He's recently been embroiled in semester exams at university and this had been his first chance to read "for fun" for a while. 

I thought it a curious choice for a young man in his early 20s but he does have catholic tastes. Anyway he enjoyed it and thought Spark a fine writer (I agree).


----------



## LezLee

TurnaboutVox said:


> My son called last night to discuss having just finished Muriel Spark's "The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie". He's recently been embroiled in semester exams at university and this had been his first chance to read "for fun" for a while.
> 
> I thought it a curious choice for a young man in his early 20s but he does have catholic tastes. Anyway he enjoyed it and thought Spark a fine writer (I agree).


Has he seen the film? It's very well done and captures the book perfectly.


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> My son has been ill for the last week. He is now so bored that even the digital world is of no interest to him anymore.
> I suggested something bold and ridiculous: read a book !
> To my surprise he didn't dismis the idea.
> Gave him Roald Dahls "Uncle Oswald". If that doesn't get a 15 year old to read, I don't know what will


A fifteen year old that is bored with the digital world? Are you not concerned he has been struck down with an extremely rare mental illness?!

(He says via tapping on his iPad  )


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LezLee said:


> Has he seen the film? It's very well done and captures the book perfectly.


No, he hasn't seen the film. I'm not sure I have either, but there was a very good STV adaptation starring Geraldine McEwan in 1978 which I did see.


----------



## Klassik

dogen said:


> A fifteen year old that is bored with the digital world? Are you not concerned he has been struck down with an extremely rare mental illness?!


Tell the kid that back in the day, Klassik had to work with a Sears catalog and a scrambled analog cable channel. Maybe that'll make him appreciate modern technology! Then again, this may not be the lesson that you're trying to teach! :lol:

You could always encourage him to get a girlfriend, but perhaps setting the lad up for failure might not be the appropriate thing to do!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Nothing at all


I like those times. A space opens up . . . or it doesn't . . .


----------



## Jos

No worries, Klassik, my son is a cool skateboarding dude and found himself a nice beanie wearing sk8er girl (see what I did there, I'm picking up some hipster spelling). 

@Dogen: We were concerned at first, but the doctors said it was hereditary...


----------



## Blancrocher

Debating with myself how long to delay addressing problems with the bathroom ceiling. Worried about how much will be involved in the repair.


----------



## Dr Johnson

You have my sympathy.

My advice: if you can afford it get the repairs done now, not when the ceiling falls on your head.


----------



## Guest

Indeedy. The longer you leave it, the cost can only go up. Get some quotes...


----------



## Guest

I've just burned my first CD of the ambient music I've created, so quite excited to be able to listen to it through my hi-fi.


----------



## Klassik

I just read an article that Best Buy here in the US will be eliminating their music departments by this summer. The CDs will be gone. Records will remain in the stores for two years to keep commitments with vendors, but perhaps they will be eliminated after that. The records will be stocked with the turntables instead of the music department. Target is threatening to eliminate CDs from their stores too if vendors do not provide them on a consignment basis. Best Buy and Target have not sold classical CDs (at least anything more than "100 Relaxing Classical Hits") for a few years now so it's not like it's something that will hurt classical CD sales. That said, a further reduction in CD sales could have a residual impact in an indirect way (fewer pressing plants, fewer standalone CD players, and so forth). I do remember when Best Buy had a decent classical selection, but that was many years ago.

https://www.billboard.com/articles/...get-threatens-to-pay-labels-for-cds-only-when


----------



## Guest

I went to my local public library the other day, to peruse their reasonably decent collection of CDs available for loan. 

They've got rid of them.


----------



## Klassik

dogen said:


> I went to my local public library the other day, to peruse their reasonably decent collection of CDs available for loan.
> 
> They've got rid of them.


That sucks!  We have a new database here at work where full CDs can be streamed for free. They have mostly Universal albums (DG, Decca, & Philips). It's okay, but I prefer CDs. At least I can use it to see which CDs I might want to buy!

We're lucky that we still have a few stores in town that sell classical CDs. In fact, we have one store that only sells classical CDs. I went there recently and came across a newly released CD with chamber quartets composed by Felice Giardini. I had never heard of Giardini before, but I decided to gamble and buy the CD. When I came home and read about Giardini, I knew he was my kind of composer:



> Giardini, who was serving as assistant concertmaster (i.e. leader of the orchestra) during an opera, played a solo passage for violin which the composer Niccolò Jommelli had written. He decided to show off his skills and improvised several bravura variations which Jommelli had not written. Although the audience applauded loudly, Jommelli, who happened to be there, was not pleased and suddenly stood up and slapped the young man in the face. Giardini, years later, remarked, "it was the most instructive lesson I ever received from a great artist."


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felice_Giardini

Now that's my kind of musician! Someone who knows how to take feedback! :lol: It also seems that he was briefly married a woman who was known for being a mistress to many powerful European men at the time. Perhaps because of that, it seems that he offered charity concerts for many years at the London Lock Hospital for people with venereal diseases! :lol: Maybe his wife had nothing to do with that, but I can see the possible link! 

Anyway, the music was highly enjoyable. I'm glad I visited the classical CD shop and took a gamble on a CD that I probably never would have known about if I only shopped online.


----------



## Judith

Doing my third hobby which is family history. Difficult as being Jewish, can only go so far as my ancestors records were destroyed during pogrom times. They originated from Russia. Would be grateful of any help. 

Also trying to trace any family in Australia descended from Rajinsky so if there is anyone who could help, would be so thankful. Wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## TxllxT

Judith said:


> Doing my third hobby which is family history. Difficult as being Jewish, can only go so far as my ancestors records were destroyed during pogrom times. They originated from Russia. Would be grateful of any help.
> 
> Also trying to trace any family in Australia descended from Rajinsky so if there is anyone who could help, would be so thankful. Wouldn't know where to begin.


Most of the Eastern European Jews lived in the stateless in between 'border area' (= Ukraine + Lithuania) with on the Western side Poland and on the Eastern side Russia. In order to get permission to live in Russia they had to have higher education + a guaranteed means of living. Only the higher educated and clever merchants/doctors/lawyers were able to get out of the Ukrainian ghettos. Before the Communist revolution the Jews with the highest ambition tried to get to St. Petersburg. Odessa was no. 2 on the wishlist. After the Communist revolution Ukraine + Lithuania all of a sudden happened to be part of the Soviet Union. For Jews this meant an enormous liberation + emancipation in comparison with the Tsarist times. 
When you state that your family originated from Russia, than almost for sure there will exist Tsarist documents, because the Tsarist bureaucracy existed in order to make things as difficult as possible for the Jews.


----------



## Judith

TxllxT said:


> Most of the Eastern European Jews lived in the stateless in between 'border area' (= Ukraine + Lithuania) with on the Western side Poland and on the Eastern side Russia. In order to get permission to live in Russia they had to have higher education + a guaranteed means of living. Only the higher educated and clever merchants/doctors/lawyers were able to get out of the Ukrainian ghettos. Before the Communist revolution the Jews with the highest ambition tried to get to St. Petersburg. Odessa was no. 2 on the wishlist. After the Communist revolution Ukraine + Lithuania all of a sudden happened to be part of the Soviet Union. For Jews this meant an enormous liberation + emancipation in comparison with the Tsarist times.
> When you state that your family originated from Russia, than almost for sure there will exist Tsarist documents, because the Tsarist bureaucracy existed in order to make things as difficult as possible for the Jews.


Thank you for that. Will look into Russia but not sure where to begin. Got naturalization papers for Great Grandfather from Russia.


----------



## hpowders

TxllxT said:


> Most of the Eastern European Jews lived in the stateless in between 'border area' (= Ukraine + Lithuania) with on the Western side Poland and on the Eastern side Russia. In order to get permission to live in Russia they had to have higher education + a guaranteed means of living. Only the higher educated and clever merchants/doctors/lawyers were able to get out of the Ukrainian ghettos. Before the Communist revolution the Jews with the highest ambition tried to get to St. Petersburg. Odessa was no. 2 on the wishlist. After the Communist revolution Ukraine + Lithuania all of a sudden happened to be part of the Soviet Union. For Jews this meant an enormous liberation + emancipation in comparison with the Tsarist times.
> When you state that your family originated from Russia, than almost for sure there will exist Tsarist documents, because the Tsarist bureaucracy existed in order to make things as difficult as possible for the Jews.


Yes. Both sets of my grandparents came to America from there, way, way back in the unpleasant Fiddler on the Roof days.


----------



## danj

I am coding a 2D JavaScript RPG with a medieval theme. It's fun.


----------



## Pugg

I am laughing my socks off, people are so predictable.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I am laughing my socks off, people are so predictable.


You say that, but I'm not so sure.

The other day I said to Mrs Johnson, "Are you going to to do the hoovering now?" and she said, "No, I'm going to have a cup of tea."

It was a good job I was sitting down, I can tell you! :lol:

We did have a good laugh about it afterwards.


----------



## Judith

hpowders said:


> Yes. Both sets of my grandparents came to America from there, way, way back in the unpleasant Fiddler on the Roof days.


Whereabouts were your family?


----------



## Blancrocher

Repetitiously adding and deleting an imprudently expensive purchase from a virtual shopping basket of an online retailer.


----------



## Taplow

Blancrocher said:


> Repetitiously adding and deleting an imprudently expensive purchase from a virtual shopping basket of an online retailer.


This is my second occupation.


----------



## hpowders

Judith said:


> Whereabouts were your family?


My grandparents rarely talked about the "Old Country". My maternal grandfather always looked melancholy, so I assume he came from "Pogrom City".


----------



## hpowders

Judith said:


> Whereabouts were your family?


The best I could get out of them: Maternal Grandparents: Poland; Paternal Grandparents: Russia.

My Paternal Grandfather always drank tea in a tall glass-a clincher for Russia!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Working at work lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

that's what I'm (not) doing at present


----------



## Klassik

I've been laughing for a solid 5 minutes now! I just can't stop! I was reading the latest classical news and came across this story about a flute player who had to go to the hospital... http://slippedisc.com/2018/02/a-flute-player-is-rushed-to-hospital-after-wrong-end-blow/



> A prompt diagnosis revealed that the patient had a flute stuck up his ******.
> 
> Apparently he had been trying to impress his girlfriend by playing a tune with wind from his rear.


The Magic Tute? :lol::lol:

EDIT: It seems that the source might the the Spanish version of The Onion. Still, I had a good laugh!


----------



## Capeditiea

listening to some Geoffrey Bush for the first time, contemplating on what to do with my first symphony... earlier i ended up making it into classical metal... which would have ended up having the full orchestra team up against me and destroy me all this while having the audience turn into zombies after having a collective heart attack... which would be amazing to see... but at the same time really horrible. So i had to revert back to the previous save... (i probably could have saved it and had a little bit of a joke and post it as a symphonic poem based on Symphony No. 1... 

i also happen to be drinking a soda, and contemplating on going to the store to get some snacks after listening to 4 hours worth of Bush.


----------



## Blancrocher

As I impatiently wait for a couple of new cds to arrive in the mail, I've decided to listen to one of the hundreds of cds I already own and haven't heard in years.


----------



## Capeditiea

...working on music... 
typing this message.


----------



## Capeditiea

attempting to fall asleep... but end up looking around aimlessly at TC. 

*nods, i shall sleep... if i am back here... in less than ten minutes stating "i am unable to sleep." this is probably due to the increased sensation to elaborately tell people the many different sleep things that happen to you. 
1. your memory shuts down.
2. you end up in a coma for about 3 hours. (which is why many folk fail to dream...)
3. after those comatic hours you are brought into a room, yes, there are some really odd... situations you end up in. although you are completely unaware that you are infact in another universe where that is exactly how it is happening to them. What a multiverse? 
4. you then go into REM. which is pretty much where you dream. (this can happen more than once. ever have dreams that would end up in many locations or many random things are occuring to the point there is no return...)
5. there is then another 2-4 hours of coma.  if you happen to wake up around the time you are in the coma phase of sleep, you will wake up super draugy and would feel the need to go back to sleep... i mean there are numourous ways of being woken unnaturally. 
1. alarm clock
2. yelling from something.
3. a sudden explosion of music... among other loud boomy things. 
4. baby crying. 
5. the apocalypse.
among other things...

6. This is like the counting up part of the hypgnosis (sic) thing you know, you shall wake up when i count to 5. 1, you are rising, 2, yes you are waking up. 3, amazing, almost there, 4, just one more, aaaaaaaaaannnddd 5, YOU ARE AWAKE WITH A BRIGHT SUN SHINY SMILE OF HAPPINESS! you get courteous looks from passer-bys... 


So the moral of the story is?


----------



## Blancrocher

Frantically cleaning the house before my wife gets back from a week away. It kind of bothers me that I'm not going to get credit for the effort, since she won't realize how bad it was when I started.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Blancrocher said:


> Frantically cleaning the house before my wife gets back from a week away. It kind of bothers me that I'm not going to get credit for the effort, since she won't realize how bad it was when I started.


Take photos and post on here or turn your web cam on and then we can help with that


----------



## Capeditiea

i am currently awaiting the photos of Blancrocher's rooms... 
while working on some music... although i am currently in a rut... which is kinda like ahhhhh! type of thing... which i would enjoy some photos to experience the chaos your rooms have to offer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just reread my 2 work emails for the day, now what to do for the next 4 hours...............


----------



## Blancrocher

I've decided to do the dishes by hand even though there's enough to justify running the dishwasher.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Blancrocher said:


> I've decided to do the dishes *by hand *even though there's enough to justify running the dishwasher.


 .


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just reread my 2 work emails for the day, now what to do for the next 4 hours...............


You seem to have my dream job. Do you need an assistant?


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> I've decided to do the dishes by hand even though there's enough to justify running the dishwasher.


I've never owned a dishwasher.

:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tulse said:


> You seem to have my dream job. Do you need an assistant?


Yes, I got 5 emails on Friday so I think I could use an assistant................


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes, I got *5 emails on Friday* so I think I could use an assistant................


You're being ruddy exploited, mate.


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes, I got 5 emails on Friday so I think I could use an assistant................


How many of those five were announcing that there were donuts in the break room?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> How many of those five were announcing that there were donuts in the break room?


Only one


----------



## ldiat

packing clothes.....---->visit other thread in this Community


----------



## Klassik

I'm currently listening to some music composed by Pierre Boulez.












Happy April Fool's Day!  :cheers:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> How many of those five were announcing that there were donuts in the break room?


i want donuts


----------



## Blancrocher

Waiting for the bottle to get cold enough.


----------



## EdwardBast

I'm waiting for the bottle to get warm enough, having just come in out of the falling snow.


----------



## Flamme

Trolling some nationalists on YT and watching 



 great series.


----------



## ZJovicic

Just learned that Ralph Vaughan Williams is actually pronounced REIF VON Williams.


----------



## Klassik

ZJovicic said:


> Just learned that Ralph Vaughan Williams is actually pronounced REIF VON Williams.


He might as well pronounce his name as Rip Van Winkle as far as Klassik is concerned!


----------



## ZJovicic

I was certain that it's pronounced like RALF VOGAN...


----------



## Couchie

I'm on the toilet having a ****


----------



## Klassik

Couchie said:


> I'm on the toilet having a ****


Did you post that on your craptop? 

Please be sure to review your work on the Bristol Stool Scale for us when you're done with your work. If only rating classical music was so easy...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_stool_scale


----------



## Couchie

Klassik said:


> Did you post that on your craptop?
> 
> Please be sure to review your work on the Bristol Stool Scale for us when you're done with your work. If only rating classical music was so easy...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_stool_scale


Type 3! Thank you everybody


----------



## Dr Johnson

ZJovicic said:


> Just learned that Ralph Vaughan Williams is actually pronounced REIF VON Williams.


Apparently "Ralph" should always be pronounced "Reif", but it sounds very affected if one does.


----------



## Klassik

Couchie said:


> Type 3! Thank you everybody


_Type 3 - A sausage shape with cracks in the surface. Normal._

Congrats! Good job. :lol:

Perhaps it is possible to use the Bristol Stool Scale to classify music. Let's give it a try:

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra, K. 364 - Type 4: Like a smooth, soft sausage or snake. Normal.
Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie - Type 6: Mushy consistency with ragged edges. Mild diarrhea. 
Xenakis Metastaseis - Type 1: Separate hard lumps. Severe constipation. 

Maybe this scale has potential. :lol:


----------



## ZJovicic

Which category would be this?


----------



## Merl

Lol. I had a vindaloo last night so I'm off the scale. Today will mostly consist of me painting and varnishing the kitchen cupboards. How exciting.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to the pub and will sit in a sunny garden drinking real ale all day!


----------



## LezLee

From Wiki:

"Vaughan Williams insisted on the traditional English pronunciation of his first name: "Rafe" ([ɹeɪf]); Ursula Vaughan Williams said that he was infuriated if people pronounced it in any other way"

Ralph Fiennes also uses this pronunciation.


----------



## Guest

The guy was getting above himself what with his multiple names and strange pronunciations. He wasn't great to his wife either.

Of course, he was amongst the finest composers of the twentieth century, so he wins.


----------



## Klassik

ZJovicic said:


> Which category would be this?


I guess it depends on what is tasted after the licking!  As for the music itself, it's not quite as smooth as K. 364, but I still give it high marks. I'll give it a type 3 - A sausage shape with cracks in the surface. Normal. See, now Couchie can say he's on the same level as Mozart. 



Tulse said:


> Of course, he was amongst the finest composers of the twentieth century, so he wins.


Only someone from the UK would say that.


----------



## Flamme

Drinking beer after a long bike ride through the city, first in this year! City was closed due to Marathon so i enjoyed the fresh air, lack of cars and some beautiful bottoms...


----------



## Merl

It's BBQ time here in sunny Fife. As it will, no doubt, be snowing tomorrow we've took the opportunity to have the first outside feast of 2018. Swordfish, Sea-bass, pork belly and chicken kebabs. Mmmmm.


----------



## Flamme

Brainstorming...Lots of thunder...


----------



## Kivimees

Merl said:


> It's BBQ time here in sunny Fife. As it will, no doubt, be snowing tomorrow we've took the opportunity to have the first outside feast of 2018. Swordfish, Sea-bass, pork belly and chicken kebabs. Mmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 103045


Please hold onto that great weather until I arrive in Fife on July 1, okay? I'll bring a Baltic bottle.


----------



## Capeditiea

Currently, i am awaiting for my brother to come home, so he can take me to the vape shop... i also am anticipating my return so i can resume this anime. then probably after that resume my Op. 2 :3 which is only a third done.  It is 24 movements, and each movement is in a different key.  for the reason of reminding me what each key represents. :3 and a slight example of how they sound...  for future references.  it is coming along greatly... so i will resume tomorrow. :3 Hopefully i can get through 3-5 movements. (they are all discarded works... so they are kinda taking out various excerpts from it... and putting them into shorter more pleasing sounds... at least to me...)


----------



## LezLee

Kivimees said:


> Please hold onto that great weather until I arrive in Fife on July 1, okay? I'll bring a Baltic bottle.


From my bedroom window I can still see patches of snow on the Ochils!


----------



## lolitacallas

im playing the piano for tomorrows review at conservatory, and im also searching for a vocal score of "die letzen Rose" (the last rose of summer) from the opera Martha by Friedrich von Flotow, ReneeFleming sang only Lady Harriet's part as an aria, she recorded it. and I am trying to find it but no luck so far. if anybody finds it, would you be so kind as to send it to me or tell me where it is? my email is " [email protected] " or " [email protected] " whichever you remember more easily. I need it because I would like to present it as an audition to enter the Superior Institute of Art of Teatro Colón in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Where if I pass, I can further my artistic and singing studies as an Opera artist. Thank you guys so much in advance!


----------



## lolitacallas

lolitacallas said:


> im playing the piano for tomorrows review at conservatory, and im also searching for a vocal score of "die letzen Rose" (the last rose of summer) from the opera Martha by Friedrich von Flotow, ReneeFleming sang only Lady Harriet's part as an aria, she recorded it. and I am trying to find it but no luck so far. if anybody finds it, would you be so kind as to send it to me or tell me where it is? my email is " [email protected] " or " [email protected] " whichever you remember more easily. I need it because I would like to present it as an audition to enter the Superior Institute of Art of Teatro Colón in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Where if I pass, I can further my artistic and singing studies as an Opera artist. Thank you guys so much in advance!


I should add that I can´t take out Lyonel from the score, because it is not what Renee did, I don't know if she specially arranged it for that recording or there's a concert/aria version. but that's the one im looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## Flamme

Having a reaaally tasty coffee, life is good!


----------



## Rogerx

The bullies will try but they will never win because they lack any humanity.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Flamme said:


> Having a reaaally tasty coffee, life is good!


Do we get changes due to Wimbledon after the footy?


----------



## Ingélou

Knowing I ought to sort the laundry, I am rootling about on TC. 
Get a life, Ingélou.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Listening to 4'33"


----------



## ldiat

handicapping races at Gulfstream Park Fl. because yesterday we hit a few dollars on a penny slot machine at the casino


----------



## RogerExcellent

ldiat said:


> handicapping races at Gulfstream Park Fl. because yesterday we hit a few dollars on a penny slot machine at the casino


I love backing a butty colt.


----------



## ldiat

RogerExcellent said:


> I love backing a butty colt.


yes there were a some colts today some fillies also!


----------



## Taplow

Preparing for a mah jong game this afternoon. We play Chinese classical rules according to A.D. Millington. We have two newbies, so I'm going to be doing some teaching. Hoping to get a regular game going in the future.


----------



## Merl

Trying to work out the chords for a song I'd like to sing but all the online chords are wrong. Will have to work it out by ear later.


----------



## Ingélou

Taplow said:


> Preparing for a mah jong game this afternoon. We play Chinese classical rules according to A.D. Millington. We have two newbies, so I'm going to be doing some teaching. Hoping to get a regular game going in the future.


Sounds great!
My grandparents had a mahjongg set and my parents too, and when we were in our teens we children (six of us) played all the time. 
I had a Chinese friend at uni whose grandfather had gambled away the family estate at the game; she came to stay at our house and nearly went barmy at the slow, slow pace we played the game. She had an aunt who didn't even look at the tiles she picked up - she could tell by the feel whether she wanted them or not.


----------



## JeffD

Smoking my best churchwarden pipe, while I lean back in my over stuffed chair and listen to Scarlatti piano sonatas. There are so many of them I hear new ones whenever I play any Scarlatti CD.


----------



## Rambler

Trying to listen to music in the heat of the Lancashire night (well evening). If I open the windows to let cool air in I know I'll upset my neighbours who do not appreciate my taste in music. I really could do with living outside these last couple of week, particularly in the evenings. As a Lancashire man I'm not used to this un-English heat. Still I suppose it's nice to have something to grumble about!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sight-reading Aloys Schmitt op. 16 on my keyboard. I broke all my guitar nails...


----------



## Ingélou

'Not-posting' on Talk Classical. It's a really relaxing hobby that I've decided to take up for the summer season.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ But you just did yesterday even


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yesterday was my birthday and the wife went out, so I blasted some Jimi on the Hi-Fi while she was not around.


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and the wife went out, so I blasted some Jimi on the Hi-Fi while she was not around.


Happy birthday, Eddie! :trp: What, your wife wasn't home and you didn't blast Varese? You're becoming soft in your old age. What's next, blasting 4'33" when your wife isn't home?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Happy birthday, Eddie! :trp: What, your wife wasn't home and you didn't blast Varese? You're becoming soft in your old age. What's next, blasting 4'33" when your wife isn't home?


Thanks Klassik, was tempted to fire up the Amp/PA system and see how loud a feedback I could generate for 4'33" :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ But you just did yesterday even


I know. And today too. 
I'm weak...


----------



## distantprommer

I had given up on this Forum. It seemed to have deleted me or made me a persona non-grata. I was unable to post, like or otherwise interact with other's postings. I gave up trying to get in. But the start of the Proms made me try again, and lo and behold, I am in once more.

Currently we are in Suffolk, since 4 July, at my daughters rural home for an ad-hoc last-minute trip. This has allowed my wife and I to go to London for the Proms' First Night. Now we are packing to return to Playa Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## LezLee

distantprommer said:


> I had given up on this Forum. It seemed to have deleted me or made me a persona non-grata. I was unable to post, like or otherwise interact with other's postings. I gave up trying to get in. But the start of the Proms made me try again, and lo and behold, I am in once more.
> 
> Currently we are in Suffolk, since 4 July, at my daughters rural home for an ad-hoc last-minute trip. This has allowed my wife and I to go to London for the Proms' First Night. Now we are packing to return to Playa Monday or Tuesday.


I'm so glad you can get to at least one of the Proms, DP. Is your health improving?


----------



## distantprommer

LezLee said:


> I'm so glad you can get to at least one of the Proms, DP. Is your health improving?


Thanks for your concern. I am about the same, health is not worse than it has been. I am still able to travel, and that is important. Home is split between Suffolk and Playa del Carmen.

We are looking forward to returning for the last week of he Proms. Tickets are booked and a hotel in london is booked, so there will be no backing out now.


----------



## hpowders

What am I doing right now?

Playing with my new toy.

I used to be a woman.


----------



## Annied

I've just got back from a walk on the local beach. The shallows were turquoise, further out the sea was a lovely deep blue. I've never seen the North Sea look so beautiful as it did today.


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

"Good as Gold" by Joseph Heller


----------



## Guest

I've just finished off putting the topping on the chocolate guinness cake that I baked yesterday. It's going to a good home.


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks Klassik, was tempted to fire up the Amp/PA system and see how loud a feedback I could generate for 4'33" :lol:


happy belated Birthday! great month to have one!!! like some other member


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> I've just finished off putting the topping on the chocolate guinness cake that I baked yesterday.
> View attachment 106186


Looks fabulous! On which dating site did Chocolate and Guinness meet? Maybe they're already an item. Or is the recipe's origin lost in the mists of time . . .


----------



## TxllxT

*Voice of Russia 2018*

My wife just watched 'The Voice of Russia', that in March 2018 was won by the little girl shown on the video. Just let the music...Unbelievably strong performance.






This girl was born as the twelfth in a row and put into a children's home by her mother. She's the biggest hit of Russia now.


----------



## Judith

Sitting in Royal Albert Hall waiting for Joshua Bell and ASMF for prom 40


----------



## Joe B

TxllxT said:


> My wife just watched 'The Voice of Russia', that in March 2018 was won by the little girl shown on the video. Just let the music...Unbelievably strong performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This girl was born as the twelfth in a row and put into a children's home by her mother. She's the biggest hit of Russia now.


I wish I knew Russian. I would love to know what Igor Outkine told this young lady after her performance.


----------



## Larkenfield

TxllxT said:


> My wife just watched 'The Voice of Russia', that in March 2018 was won by the little girl shown on the video. Just let the music...Unbelievably strong performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This girl was born as the twelfth in a row and put into a children's home by her mother. She's the biggest hit of Russia now.


Incredible. I had goosebumps. Wishing her a marvelous career after presumably having a lousy childhood. Such emotion in her voice, and she's beautiful.


----------



## TxllxT

Joe B said:


> I wish I knew Russian. I would love to know what Igor Outkine told this young lady after her performance.


Just change the settings in YouTube and you can get an auto-translate into any language you choose. 
Ready for more goosebumps? Listen to this:


----------



## Blancrocher

Thinking of buying a cheap box set that splits symphonies between disks rather than doing the moral thing and buying each symphony separately.


----------



## sahrenity

Playing chess with my friend. Ildar Sharipov If you also interested in chess, you can check profile, add and invite to play. He's really good person, instaforex trader and huge chess fan.


----------



## Flamme

Thinking about everything and nothing. I did a gr8 job of house cleaning today and its a pleasant rest after...


----------



## Art Rock

Typing a reply to this thread.


----------



## Flamme

2day I cleaned the living room, mums ex room, kitchen, two bathrooms and the closed terrace...A job for couple of days...Yesterday I cleaned my room and the hallway. Also did dishes and cleaned the kitchen sink and cooker to the shine.I never imagined house takes so much time and work until I became alone.


----------



## philoctetes

Waking up and feeling alive is my only objective for the moment...


----------



## Flamme

Brainstorming about my job. We need to start our work on wednesday but we dont know it for certain, nor how will we work, how many hours, how will we get to our company, now when all the buses are stopped and curfew starts at 17h, 15 pm on weekends, how we will be paid and when. I m pretty anxious and jittery faced with many uncertainties. My sister called after a while and we had a nice convo so that calmed me down a bit.


----------



## Musicaterina

I' m crocheting a lot of little pink roses for my dress which I will need next summer (and you can guess why...)


----------



## mikeh375

I'm inputting my 2nd symphony into Sibelius software and wish I'd just written a short piece for flute instead....


----------



## Manxfeeder

For the first time since March, my wife and I masked up and went shopping for clothes, ate at a small diner, and hung out at Barnes and Noble. There was hardly anyone out, which was good for us.


----------



## Musicaterina

I continue crocheting roses now - there must be 100 roses at the end - at least!


----------



## Musicaterina

Guess what... Now there are about 40 roses ready!


----------



## Musicaterina

By the way, the most difficult work is yet to come, e. g. choosing the right pattern for the dress itself. It musn't be neither cut too tight nor cut too wide because I'm quite small but not really slim...


----------



## sstucky

Drinking a G&T.


----------



## Sonata

Working my second job....but right now it's slow enough that I am mostly getting paid to listen to music, which is not a bad way to be. I'm at an urgent care, 6-10 shift. Well 6 to close. Usually ten but I've been caught with a late patient a couple of times, which puts me out more like 10:40-11:00


----------



## Musicaterina

Now the flowers are ready, and I'm crocheting a tiara. After that I will crochet a bow barrette. All this in pink.


----------



## HolstThePhone

Struggling to eat an orange.


----------



## Musicaterina

Crocheting dahlias (yes, this time dahlias) and putting my right foot up (because I've got a partially fractured fourth metatarsal).


----------



## Roger Knox

Musicaterina said:


> Crocheting dahlias (yes, this time dahlias) and putting my right foot up (because I've got a partially fractured fourth metatarsal).


When we lived in Vancouver, British Columbia my parents grew dahlias and saved the bulbs in the basement during the winter. They were my dad's favourite flowers!

Best wishes for healing of your fracture.


----------



## Musicaterina

Roger Knox said:


> When we lived in Vancouver, British Columbia my parents grew dahlias and saved the bulbs in the basement during the winter. They were my dad's favourite flowers!
> 
> Best wishes for healing of your fracture.


Thank you very much, I'm feeling better now. There is an exhibition of dahlias in the Flora, a botanical garden in Cologne, every late summer. Since I was there for the first time about ten years ago, I really love dahlias.


----------



## Musicaterina

Practising to play the tenor viol. With a few tricks this is possible (putting the viol on a box with a cushion and then putting the fractured foot next to the viol).


----------



## Musicaterina

Here are two of my crocheted dahlias:


----------



## En Passant

Sonata said:


> Working my second job....but right now it's slow enough that I am mostly getting paid to listen to music, which is not a bad way to be. I'm at an urgent care, 6-10 shift. Well 6 to close. Usually ten but I've been caught with a late patient a couple of times, which puts me out more like 10:40-11:00


I don't mean to be intrusive but you work two jobs? Is that common in the States? I worked several jobs as a teenager to before I got my scholarship. It must be difficult I wish you the best.

As for what I'm doing? Going throughout old threads here picking out some interesting recordings and making a list. My birthday is at the end of the month so I will leave the list lying around and see what happens.

The children are experimenting with my synthesizer so I have some down time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Doing nothing, oh...scrolling.


----------



## Musicaterina

Roger Knox said:


> When we lived in Vancouver, British Columbia my parents grew dahlias and saved the bulbs in the basement during the winter. They were my dad's favourite flowers!
> 
> Best wishes for healing of your fracture.


Now I'm trying to divert myself with crocheting (what else..) because there seem to be problems with the healing of my (partially) fractured fourth metatarsal bone.


----------



## Musicaterina

Stirring comfrey ointment after a recipe of my grandmother (but with coconut oil instead of lard) for my foot, of course. And, behold, stirring ointment is even fun.


----------



## Musicaterina

I will strain Calendula oil today which I have let stand in the (preheated and then switched off) oven for 24 hours.


----------



## Tristan

Listening to the podcast "Embrace Everything: The World of Gustav Mahler". I'd recommend it to anyone here.


----------



## Musicaterina

I have bought a yogurt maker recently which has a special program for making vegan yogurt, and today I let it make soy yogurt for the first time. I hope it works.


----------



## Malx

I'll be waiting eagerly for the DPD driver to deliver my new Quad Vena II Amplifier/DAC.


----------



## Barelytenor

Gonna make Zucchini Bread with Cheddar and Onions today!


----------



## adriesba

Procrastinating.


----------



## Flamme

Eating a pear mmm


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Eating a pear mmm


My eyes aren't too good. I thought it said eating a peer.


----------



## adriesba

Flamme said:


> Eating a pear mmm


I haven't had a pear in years! How silly of me.


----------



## adriesba

Luchesi said:


> My eyes aren't too good. I thought it said eating a peer.


Well that's random. ... But it made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

adriesba said:


> I haven't had a pear in years! How silly of me.


They are really really good. If you find them...Thde fruit and everything else becomes more and more scarce because of crazy climate!!!

At topic...Cleaning the bathtub and warming the water...I had a ''ritual of bathing'' before but it is very odd now when I do it in an empty house with no sounds of mum walking or warning me not to sleep in it and overstay because I might get cold...Such a sinking feeling, no pun intended, when there is no need to close the doors...Once I dreamt about ''freedom'', but now its like hell honestly, sometimes...Dont know if its anyone elses experience, I guess a session of crying the bathtub is my small catharsis and it helps me go about my life when negativity piles up. I remember reading a comic book few yerar ago where the tub was a ''portal'' to one of the manifestation of ''hades'' where you lay down, close your eyes and slowly sink into darkness beneath..


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme,
I am sorry to hear about your current situation. With the loss of your mother, I hope there is someone you can connect with regularly. There are many immigrants from the Balkan countries in Toronto and I have heard about problems in their home countries.

In today's bath I'll be extra careful around the "portal!" Anyway, I hope things will improve soon, where you are and where I am too.


----------



## Flamme

Tnx roge...I often think of leaving...The whole region is too narrow for my vision among other things...I feel better today, the bathtub worked


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> The whole region is too narrow for my vision among other things...I feel better today, the bathtub worked


Thanks, Flamme, for your reply. From an earlier post of yours, I wonder if your region is called "Vojvodina," which I believe in the old Yugoslavia was the semi-autonomous northernmost part of Serbia. Anyway, here its sunny and 1 degree. Toronto is OK but I'm living in the middle of a construction zone ...


----------



## Flamme

Im actually in my jamas today, we don't work because it's the Armistice day..And the day is soo dark I would not venture out without a need, anyway!


----------



## TxllxT

Just discovered this YouTube channel 'Beauty in Sound', which is astoundingly delivering the goods:






Actually, it's a digital reconstruction of the Rotterdam Laurenskerk organ & acoustics. But the atmosphere is 100% British.


----------



## Flamme

Threw some boxes and other packaging from a freshly bought washing machine...


----------



## Flamme

Roger Knox said:


> Thanks, Flamme, for your reply. From an earlier post of yours, I wonder if your region is called "Vojvodina," which I believe in the old Yugoslavia was the semi-autonomous northernmost part of Serbia. Anyway, here its sunny and 1 degree. Toronto is OK but I'm living in the middle of a construction zone ...


Yes. Great knowledge! It was actually a part of Hungary and Croatia before...The most developed part of serrbia for centuries...In good old days. May they come back...


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> Yes. Great knowledge! It was actually a part of Hungary and Croatia before...The most developed part of serrbia for centuries...In good old days. May they come back...


Thank you! I feel sorry for those who suffered during and after the breakup of Yugoslavia. There are Canadians who want our country to break up or to merge with the USA, though not much is happening on those fronts at the moment. Let's hope and pray we get over the pandemic safely, and best wishes to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Musicaterina

I'm cooking rose syrup right now. I want to make marzipan potatoes for my godfather who is in hospital with bone cancer and lung metastases (he's 78 years old). He really loves marzipan potatoes. I want to make homemade marzipan for the potatoes, and for this I need the rose syrup.

As I have four different rosebud types (white, yellow, pink and red ones), I make four different rose syrups which must be let go for 24 hours before they can be strained. So on Thursday I'll make a rose lemonade tasting with my colleagues to determine the best-tasting rose syrup.


----------



## Musicaterina

After having skyped with my boyfriend (who is in Italy now), I'm now continuing to crochet the top for the "dress of the dresses"


----------



## ldiat

how about right now i wish all a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Zauberfloete

I'm done texting happy new year messages to family and friends in different countries, and I'm ready to go to bed. I had to work until the afternoon, then once home it was a quiet evening with just my dog, with lots of music, nibbling cheese and tangerines and drinking wine to finish a bottle that has has been around since before Christmas. 

Few fireworks and lots of ambulances blaring tonight. I wish Covid had disappeared with the old year, and that we could finally start living normally again, but the fight is not over yet. 

Best wishes to all! :cheers:


----------



## Zauberfloete

Musicaterina said:


> After having skyped with my boyfriend (who is in Italy now), I'm now continuing to crochet the top for the "dress of the dresses"


Wedding gown?


----------



## Musicaterina

Zauberfloete said:


> Wedding gown?


Yes, exactly. And it won't be white.


----------



## Musicaterina

Musicaterina said:


> Yes, exactly. And it won't be white.


By the way, the entire dress will be crocheted, except the veil which will be sewn but have a crocheted border.


----------



## Musicaterina

Crocheting. The front piece of the top is almost ready  .


----------



## Musicaterina

Musicaterina said:


> I'm cooking rose syrup right now. I want to make marzipan potatoes for my godfather who is in hospital with bone cancer and lung metastases (he's 78 years old). He really loves marzipan potatoes. I want to make homemade marzipan for the potatoes, and for this I need the rose syrup.
> 
> As I have four different rosebud types (white, yellow, pink and red ones), I make four different rose syrups which must be let go for 24 hours before they can be strained. So on Thursday I'll make a rose lemonade tasting with my colleagues to determine the best-tasting rose syrup.


Now I'm baking "Käsekuchen" (something similar to cheesecake) in loving memory of my godfather who died yesterday evening. He liked "Käsekuchen" very much.


----------



## Musicaterina

I resumed crocheting my wedding gown yesterday. I'm now crocheting the back piece of the top.


----------



## Flamme

Gluing the batten in the kitchen.


----------



## Musicaterina

Baking a vegan apple cake - and in addition listening to music by Michel Haydn.


----------



## Flamme

Peeling and making a mashed potato


----------



## Musicaterina

Today I want to bake two vegan whole wheat apple cakes for my colleagues. They are baked after a recipe for "normal" whole wheat apple cake but the eggs are replaced using different methods of each cake - one cake with arrowroot flour and water, the other with carob flour and water. The butter is replaced partially with plant margarine, partially with oat yogurt in both cakes.


----------



## Luchesi

Musicaterina said:


> Today I want to bake two vegan whole wheat apple cakes for my colleagues. They are baked after a recipe for "normal" whole wheat apple cake but the eggs are replaced using different methods of each cake - one cake with arrowroot flour and water, the other with carob flour and water. The butter is replaced partially with plant margarine, partially with oat yogurt in both cakes.


A friend sent me this in an email -

Oats are a good source of carbs and fiber, including the powerful fiber beta-glucan.
They also contain more protein and fat than most grains.

Oats are loaded with important vitamins, minerals and antioxidant plant compounds. Half a cup (78 grams) of dry oats contains:

Manganese: 191% of the RDI
Phosphorus: 41% of the RDI
Magnesium: 34% of the RDI
Copper: 24% of the RDI
Iron: 20% of the RDI
Zinc: 20% of the RDI
Folate: 11% of the RDI
Vitamin B1 (thiamin): 39% of the RDI
Vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid): 10% of the RDI
Smaller amounts of calcium, potassium, vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) and vitamin B3 (niacin)

This is coming with 51 grams of carbs, 13 grams of protein, 5 grams of fat and 8 grams of fiber, but only 303 calories.

This means that oats are among the most nutrient-dense foods you can eat.


----------



## Merl

Getting some ironing done so i can sit down and watch my hometown club (City) play West Brom at 8:15. If we win we go top of the league. COYB.


----------



## Flamme

Brain-storming...


----------



## adriesba

Eating ice cream. ... I don't get it. It used to be that I would crave ice cream all the time, and rarely would a carton last more than a week. I could eat it every day. But for the past year or so, I rarely ever feel like eating it. There's a bunch that's just been sitting in the freezer for a long time. Not very long ago, I even threw some old ice cream out which is unprecedented for me.


----------



## Aerobat

Working on a business plan to progress my company's sales into a completely new sector.

Listening to Le Comte Ory.

Being Purred at by a monster-sized Siberian Cat.

All at the same time.


----------



## Joe B

Aerobat said:


> Working on a business plan to progress my company's sales into a completely new sector.
> 
> Listening to Le Comte Ory.
> 
> Being Purred at by a monster-sized Siberian Cat.
> 
> All at the same time.


Multitasking? Hopefully your monster-sized Siberian Cat doesn't become offended.:lol:


----------



## Aerobat

Joe B said:


> Multitasking? Hopefully your monster-sized Siberian Cat doesn't become offended.:lol:


He's far too chilled to be offended! (As long as there's plenty of food!)


----------



## Musicaterina

Cooking apple sauce. Yesterday I made it only with apples and water, today I want to try out to replace the water with espresso.


----------



## Musicaterina

Now the apple sauce with espresso is ready, and I've tested it: really delicious!


----------



## Musicaterina

I'm crocheting a chair cover for my viola da gamba chair. This chair is really a chair for showering for older people, and I'm sure it would look better covered with a self-crocheted chair cover  .


----------



## eljr

As I always do... I am listening to mu last music of the day before I turn on the TV for the night.


----------



## Musicaterina

Musicaterina said:


> I'm crocheting a chair cover for my viola da gamba chair. This chair is really a chair for showering for older people, and I'm sure it would look better covered with a self-crocheted chair cover  .


The first chair cover is ready (and it is pink), now I make the next in red (the color is officially called "beauty red" by Schachenmayr; the yarn is called "Catania", a cotton yarn). I want to make chair covers in my favourite colors ( which are several cool and strong shades of red including pink and violet shades and also some strong blue shades) as well as in the liturgical colors.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Waiting for a thread to get approved.


----------



## Sonata

Otensibly, trying to catch up on office work. In reality, catching up on the forums here and playing around on Spotify.


----------



## Musicaterina

Today and tomorrow I'm crocheting jewelry for table lanterns for our happy day.


----------



## Flamme

Just chilling...Some calm filled me up.


----------



## Musicaterina

Crocheting flowers, flowers, flowers...

Mainly pink dahlias after a self constructed pattern, but also daisies, roses and some lilies.


----------



## Flamme

Sending some CVs and looking forward to swimming in a lake tomorrow...


----------



## Musicaterina

Flamme said:


> Sending some CVs and looking forward to swimming in a lake tomorrow...


I hope the weather will be on your side tomorrow


----------



## Musicaterina

Making an arrangement of the Waltz of the Flowers for a string quintet with two cellists - in one week the arrangement must be ready and be send off to the ensemble.


----------



## Flamme

Musicaterina said:


> I hope the weather will be on your side tomorrow


Was pretty fine thanks...


----------



## Musicaterina

Musicaterina said:


> Making an arrangement of the Waltz of the Flowers for a string quintet with two cellists - in one week the arrangement must be ready and be send off to the ensemble.


Ready and sent to the ensemble.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Anti numb depressing" with Satyricon. Always happy...


----------



## eljr

I am enjoying the feel of fall in the air. Yet another glorious seasons wakes from it's sleep. 

Also I feel blessed to have football season upon us.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am drinking mjød (mead) for the first time in my life. It's the viking drink like wine, but from honey. Tastes like a lot of honey.


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I am drinking mjød (mead) for the first time in my life. It's the viking drink like wine, but from honey. Tastes like a lot of honey.


At the time of our engagement (48 years ago), Taggart was working in a factory that produced mead (and cider and other drinks). He brought back some cut-rate samples and we drank quite a lot of it. You're right - it tastes of honey mainly. Too sweet - I even thought that at the time, and I loved sweet things when I was young.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mead is about the only alcohol I drink these days, nearest stockist is about 10 miles away.


----------



## Bulldog

Just got back from the supermarket. I'm about to engage in my drug of choice. Then I'll take my dogs Tango and Betty Lou for a long walk. What the day holds for me after that is unknown.


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> Just got back from the supermarket. I'm about to engage in my drug of choice. Then I'll take my dogs Tango and Betty Lou for a long walk. What the day holds for me after that is unknown.


Yes, it's legal there now.


----------



## Ariasexta

Watching people playing Tarot, asking about Christ`s second return, hahaha. Although I do not believe in those stuff but some weird and interesting stuff coming up, I do not want to describe them here, maybe you can try yourself or ask people who can do tarot to show it.


----------



## Musicaterina

Trying some hairstyles (updos) on my own hair. I am inspired by youtube videos for that, but often my hair is much longer than the one of the models in the videos (my hair almost reaches to the tailbone). I make a virtue of necessity and modify the styles with my own ideas


----------



## Musicaterina

Crocheting a necklace with beads which I bought today at a needlework fair - matching my self-crocheted gown.


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> Just got back from the supermarket. I'm about to engage in *my drug of choice*. Then I'll take my dogs Tango and Betty Lou for a long walk. What the day holds for me after that is unknown.


You live in Albuquerque so I assume that's blue meth.


----------



## Musicaterina

While crocheting the necklace, I am listening to classical music. Crocheting is like meditation for me. And especially when I listen to classical music while crocheting, I can "switch off" very well.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Following a few hours of gardening, contemplating an afternoon snooze before dinner with friends tonight. Mrs Pat, meanwhile, is embroidering something autumnal. We live such a frenetic life!


----------



## mikeh375

As the wife is atm running her 200th marathon, I'm in my studio trialling some reverb plug-ins for my DAW with a nice cup of coffee and a Viennese Whirl....much better than running 26 point something miles if you ask me.


----------



## Luchesi

mikeh375 said:


> As the wife is atm running her 200th marathon, I'm in my studio trialling some reverb plug-ins for my DAW with a nice cup of coffee and a Viennese Whirl....much better than running 26 point something miles if you ask me.


Wow, what a wife!
I lived near Marathon Greece (Μαραθώνας), when I worked at the National Observatory of Athens.


----------



## mikeh375

Luchesi said:


> Wow, what a wife!
> I lived near Marathon Greece (Μαραθώνας), when I worked at the National Observatory of Athens.


Was that a meteorological or astronomical observatory Luchesi? i'd love to get to Greece one day.


----------



## Luchesi

mikeh375 said:


> Was that a meteorological or astronomical observatory Luchesi? i'd love to get to Greece one day.


Solar forecasting, we called it weather on the sun. When I got there the equipment had just been evacuated out of Tehran. Soon after I left, there were more political conflicts in Greece so they moved the equipment to San Vito Italy, where it is today. 
We had an optical telescope and radio telescope and ionosphere monitoring polarimeter and a large bank of radios for shortwave fade monitoring.

Here's our Razdow optical telescope with a very expensive H-alpha filter ($40k, somehow they carried it out of the Tehran during those hot times).


----------



## mikeh375

Luchesi said:


> Solar forecasting, we called it weather on the sun. When I got there the equipment had just been evacuated out of Tehran. Soon after I left, there were more political conflicts in Greece so they moved the equipment to San Vito Italy, where it is today.
> We had an optical telescope and radio telescope and ionosphere monitoring polarimeter and a large bank of radios for shortwave fade monitoring.
> 
> Here's our Razdow optical telescope with a very expensive H-alpha filter ($40k, somehow they carried it out of the Tehran during those hot times).
> View attachment 159621


wow, I bet sunspots and flares look amazing through that. I once considered getting a solar scope to piggyback onto my telescope but the price for even small apertures was and still is really expensive so I passed.....seen any ufo's through your optical scope?....


----------



## Luchesi

mikeh375 said:


> wow, I bet sunspots and flares look amazing through that. I once considered getting a solar scope to piggyback onto my telescope but the price for even small apertures was and still is really expensive so I passed.....seen any ufo's through your optical scope?....


Yes, it's a very interesting career. But not as interesting to me as dynamic meteorology, since weather changes effect most aspects of our lives.

With all those hours looking through the eyepiece they told us we would lose some red acuity in our viewing eye. It's no problem for me, maybe others, I don't know.

I was surprised that areas the size of Africa will flare and they weren't reportable! A flare had to be the size of the planet earth. Smaller flares are called subflares and they don't interfere with satellite operations or vulnerable astronauts during EVAs. We had "flash-precedence" on our phone system. We could interrupt Air Force One (to warn the astronauts etc.).

We watched a Venus transit and we had a very good view. I remember the hundreds of photos to process afterward. It's funny the things you remember..

The most interesting phenomena to observe, I think, was the Eruptive Prominences on the Limb (EPLs). They are huge and you can see them grow and move as you're looking at them.

There were many reports of UFOs over the Parthenon, which we could see from our mountaintop vantage point. The beautiful marble in our buildings came from the same quarry as the marble for the Parthenon. The Parthenon is a spiritual center for the planet according to many people, so UFOs come and take the tour, I guess. But I only worked in the daytime. heh heh


----------



## Musicaterina

I have started my next crocheting project: a pink pencil skirt, in (at least in Germany) so-called Italian length (just above the knees). When the skirt is ready, I also want to crochet a cardigan matching the skirt.


----------



## Ingélou

Posting aimlessly on Talk Classical. But it's time I did some fiddle practice...


----------



## KevinW

Just finished fiddling. Listening to pop music.


----------



## Musicaterina

Crocheting jewelry for my LED candles. I have got LED candels which even can change their color. One of the advantages is that they don't dirty anything by dripping down wax. Privately I almost always use LED candles and only rarely real candles.

I have also got essential oil diffusers which can change light color. By the way, my favourite light color is a bright cool pink.


----------



## Ariasexta

I feel a bit depressed as always in the last days of a year, I do not like New Year festivals, that is why I feel more kindred to Christmas than asian new year`s festivality. 

Anno Domini 2021--Goodbye.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ariasexta said:


> I feel a bit depressed as always in the last days of a year, I do not like New Year festivals, that is why I feel more kindred to Christmas than asian new year`s festivality.
> 
> Anno Domini 2021--Goodbye.


For my husband and me it is the second time successively that we cannot celebrate Christmas and New Year together in presence but only via Skype. Naturally because of Corona. I live in Cologne (Germany) and he in Lucca (Italy), and travelling abroad is too risky because it can be necessary to go into quarantine when returning. It is really a pity.


----------



## Ariasexta

Musicaterina said:


> For my husband and me it is the second time successively that we cannot celebrate Christmas and New Year together in presence but only via Skype. Naturally because of Corona. I live in Cologne (Germany) and he in Lucca (Italy), and travelling abroad is too risky because it can be necessary to go into quarantine when returning. It is really a pity.


Nothing is better than being certain of safety. Stay home policy for protection and treatment works in East Asia, we also treat corona patients in their homes via mail and email(the risks will be upon the neighbors though), not sure in the west. It seems like all people will have to avoid free socialization for some time to come, but better drugs are coming hopefully not too expensive. Stay safe both of you, store some goods in home and avoid crowdy places. Happy new year.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm drinking beer while practicing piano! Mozart k333 on my midi keyboard with a historical J. Schantz from 1790 vst model. I know it's not a good idea to drink while practicing, but my serious thing is guitar. Too bad there aren't tons of fantastic sonatas for guitar...Mozart is my #1 hero.


----------



## Guest

Right now going through the nightmare of moving to a new home which we've built but which isn't ready yet. We're having to move twice; once into storage and then into the house. Meantime, it's serviced apartments for us. What's so annoying is that there's so little to be done in the new house but the building trade is on holidays in January. Pick the very worst time to move; frightful summer heat and holidays. Bingo. Oh, Magoo, you've done it again.


----------



## Ariasexta

Bought from Vintage press a copy of Tom Jones, I had one copy from Bantam book since 2007, the old copy feels less handy than the new one. Moral stories are never tiring, I hate moral teachings but moral stories are good.


----------



## KevinW

At 3:10 am watching to this satisfying video. I don't know why but the music itself is the most "satisfying" music I had ever listened to! The visualization is also fun!


----------



## Luchesi

KevinW said:


> At 3:10 am watching to this satisfying video. I don't know why but the music itself is the most "satisfying" music I had ever listened to! The visualization is also fun!


Very clever. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Musicaterina

crocheting headbands with peace doves


----------



## Waehnen

…………;……………………………..……


----------



## Roger Knox

Still thinking about definitions of genius, and how they might connect with objective greatn ... _(no, never mind.)_


----------



## progmatist

What am I doing right now? Reading some online forum about Classical Music.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm drinking beer while practicing piano! Mozart k333 on my midi keyboard with a historical J. Schantz from 1790 vst model. I know it's not a good idea to drink while practicing, but my serious thing is guitar. Too bad there aren't tons of fantastic sonatas for guitar...Mozart is my #1 hero.


Here play the Goldbergs on guitar.


----------



## Ariasexta

My long awaited Arthur Golding`s Metamorphoses has come, one of Shakespeare`s textbooks for verses. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Not right now, but this afternoon - we were sitting outside on the bench in our patio and saw a huge bird of prey wheeling majestically through the clouds over our housing development. We looked it up later and it seemed most likely to have been a Red Kite, but the bird book said it was rare. However, I posted on the Gemtown FB Forum, and several people said they had seen Red Kites flying over our area in the last few weeks. Apparently the bird is making a comeback. 

I am still awe-struck.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier

I've been procrastinating my university requirements by hanging out in this forum


----------



## adriesba

4chamberedklavier said:


> I've been procrastinating my university requirements by hanging out in this forum


Very, very relatable. 😂


----------



## Ingélou

Just idly surfing the internet after completing my daily wordle, dordle, quordle and octordle.


----------



## Malx

Ingélou said:


> Just idly surfing the internet after completing my daily wordle, dordle, quordle and octordle.


So do you always get your life in 'ordle' each morning?


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> So do you always get your life in 'ordle' each morning?


So far I've always got wordle (which is the most stressful one), but I've failed on dordle, quordle and octordle from time to time.


----------



## Art Rock

Just played my first wordle inspired by this post. DId not bother to look at the instructions (hey, I'm a man), so figured it out along the way. Got it witth the last attempt.


----------



## Disco

Watching some cool travel vlogs about Brazil


----------



## Musicaterina

Crocheting dahlias after self-created patterns


----------



## mikeh375

right now?......panicking over England F.C's poor first half against France.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I suddenly woke up and there was a mouse in the bedroom, even on my bedside table. I pictured myself picking it up by the tail, but instead opened the door and "called" for a cat (we have 2). Sisko came to the rescue and is currently playing around. It took her ca.13 seconds to catch the mouse. It's cold outside, -12 now...


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I suddenly woke up and there was a mouse in the bedroom, even on my bedside table. I pictured myself picking it up by the tail, but instead opened the door and "called" for a cat (we have 2). Sisko came to the rescue and is currently playing around. It took her ca.13 seconds to catch the mouse. It's cold outside, -12 now...


Are your local forecasters saying your weather is unusual? The situation looks cold from the charts, but maybe I've never noticed such a huge flow from Siberia before.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luchesi said:


> Are your local forecasters saying your weather is unusual? The situation looks cold from the charts, but maybe I've never noticed such a huge flow from Siberia before.


They said it would get really cold, but -12 isn't unusual. Jevnaker didn't get the promised Siberian cold


----------



## JessieJim

I'm scrolling this forum and trying to decide what I'm going to do the New Year's eve. Also I'm going to ride my bike in 30 min.


----------



## Red Terror

I am haunting the TC forums and editing some photos. Yay. 😐


----------



## Luchesi

JessieJim said:


> I'm scrolling this forum and trying to decide what I'm going to do the New Year's eve. Also I'm going to ride my bike in 30 min.


In nice weather I see young people, in their 20s, jogging and bicycling. Old people need to do it, but don't. So, maybe start later, in your late 50s?


----------



## Musicaterina

I'm crocheting a dark red cover for the stool which I use for playing the viola da gamba. The stool is actually an ugly bath stool. But covered with a crocheted cover, you don't see that. I want to crochet covers at least in all liturgical colors and then probably in some additional colors (blue, black). I have already covers in three pink hues - my favourite color.


----------

